# November Rainbows 2016



## maryanne1987

So yesterday on my birthday I got a lovely surprise and woke up to a BFP!! Super excited but nervous at the same time. Any other November mammas?

Maryanne1987 - 16th
Kls9503 - 11th
Jemmalouise -1st
Hmmohrma - 12th
Ser523 - 22nd
Mrsreed2015 - 21st
Lynanne - 21st
Lucusmum - 28th
LouOscar - 23rd
Lilesmom - Dec 3rd


----------



## hmmohrma

Congrats on your birthday BFP! I am 4w6d and cautiously excited!


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww congrats!! Is it your first baby?


----------



## hmmohrma

I hope it will be. We had 3 losses last year, and after the third in October 2015 we were referred to a Reproductive Endocrinologist. He found my thyroid antibody level is very high and thinks that was the cause. My OB didn't figure that out because my thyroid is still completely normal even though my immune system is attacking it. After a hysteroscopy to remove leftover tissue from my uterus and the RE discovering my uterus was infected all right before Christmas, we were given the go ahead to try again in January. I am on Levothyroxine for the thyroid antibody and baby aspirin. I am trying to stay positive, and I feel much better this time at least feeling like there was a reason for our losses. We are hoping to finally have a live baby in November! 
<3


----------



## maryanne1987

Will keep everything crossed for you :)


----------



## roxannew

November 17th here, 4+5 today.
I've had 5 previous losses with my ex husband, the last was nearly 3 years ago. I came off the pill in December so my partner and I could try and got my bfp 2 weeks ago! &#128512; Didn't expect it to happen so quickly and now I'm just worrying as I had a mmc back in 2012. Found out at 12 week scan that baby had stopped growing at 8 weeks. Although I had an early scan at 7 weeks and saw the heartbeat, it was only measuring 5 weeks and I was 100% on dates. Looking back that was a clue that something wasn't right. This time I want to have a scan at 8 weeks but part of me thinks maybe just wait until 12 weeks. 

I generally feel positive about this pregnancy, I feel very nauseous and tired, boobs have grown and are sore and very veiny. I didn't really have any of this with any of my
Losses so taking it as a good sign!
Sorry mega long but it helps to talk about these things! Congrats to you both too :) xx


----------



## maryanne1987

roxannew said:


> November 17th here, 4+5 today.
> I've had 5 previous losses with my ex husband, the last was nearly 3 years ago. I came off the pill in December so my partner and I could try and got my bfp 2 weeks ago! &#55357;&#56832; Didn't expect it to happen so quickly and now I'm just worrying as I had a mmc back in 2012. Found out at 12 week scan that baby had stopped growing at 8 weeks. Although I had an early scan at 7 weeks and saw the heartbeat, it was only measuring 5 weeks and I was 100% on dates. Looking back that was a clue that something wasn't right. This time I want to have a scan at 8 weeks but part of me thinks maybe just wait until 12 weeks.
> 
> I generally feel positive about this pregnancy, I feel very nauseous and tired, boobs have grown and are sore and very veiny. I didn't really have any of this with any of my
> Losses so taking it as a good sign!
> Sorry mega long but it helps to talk about these things! Congrats to you both too :) xx

Huge congrats on your bfp!! I'm due the day before you! I'm having a symptom free pregnancy at the moment. Bar a few cramps. It makes me nervous as by now I'm normally suffering with hypermesis but guess I should be happy that there's no sickness this time around. Do you have any early scans booked? We have one next week, I'm really nervous!


----------



## LouOscar01

Hi ladies. I'm due November 23rd. I'm 4w tomorrow. When is the earliest that a scan is possible? Anyone know?


----------



## maryanne1987

Our local EPU will scan once blood Hcg is over 1000, or from 6 weeks, which ever comes sooner. Although from personal experiance Id say to hold off till 7-8 weeks if you can. Early scans can cause so much worry. I'm debating wether to go to mine next week or put it off till a little later. Last time they could only see a sac at 6 weeks at had an awful two weeks waiting for the next scan thinking the worst, but my DD was fine :)


----------



## roxannew

maryanne1987 said:


> roxannew said:
> 
> 
> November 17th here, 4+5 today.
> I've had 5 previous losses with my ex husband, the last was nearly 3 years ago. I came off the pill in December so my partner and I could try and got my bfp 2 weeks ago! &#65533;&#65533; Didn't expect it to happen so quickly and now I'm just worrying as I had a mmc back in 2012. Found out at 12 week scan that baby had stopped growing at 8 weeks. Although I had an early scan at 7 weeks and saw the heartbeat, it was only measuring 5 weeks and I was 100% on dates. Looking back that was a clue that something wasn't right. This time I want to have a scan at 8 weeks but part of me thinks maybe just wait until 12 weeks.
> 
> I generally feel positive about this pregnancy, I feel very nauseous and tired, boobs have grown and are sore and very veiny. I didn't really have any of this with any of my
> Losses so taking it as a good sign!
> Sorry mega long but it helps to talk about these things! Congrats to you both too :) xx
> 
> Huge congrats on your bfp!! I'm due the day before you! I'm having a symptom free pregnancy at the moment. Bar a few cramps. It makes me nervous as by now I'm normally suffering with hypermesis but guess I should be happy that there's no sickness this time around. Do you have any early scans booked? We have one next week, I'm really nervous!Click to expand...


Thank you! I haven't got any scans booked yet, I have my booking appointment at 7 weeks and I'm going to see if she'll refer me at 8 weeks. If not, I'll just go private. But sometimes I think I'll just wait until 12 weeks, I think it's just the thought of going back to the scanning room. Makes me panic to think of going there :(


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm the same. I hate scans :( wish I could just be excited. I'm more anxious this pregnancy than I've ever been before. I have my booking in at 7 weeks too, you in the UK?


----------



## hmmohrma

My first one is next Wednesday. I'll be 6w5d, and I'm excited but soooo nervous. The one ultrasound we had, at almost 9 weeks, we found out about mmc and DH was so upset because he saw the baby on the screen and thought all was well until the tech. said she couldn't find a heartbeat. I am also having symptoms with much more rigor than ever before, and my numbers have been rising steadily. I'm trying to stay positive and remember that we have done everything possible this time around.


----------



## maryanne1987

That's the horrible part isn't it. Seeing the baby and then being told there's no heartbeat. I'm literally dreading my scan now. The hospital we go to holds such bad memories for me. I literally feel sick when I see the scanning room :( I don't want to wish away my pregnancy but I just want to get past 18 weeks and then I can relax a little.


----------



## roxannew

maryanne1987 said:


> I'm the same. I hate scans :( wish I could just be excited. I'm more anxious this pregnancy than I've ever been before. I have my booking in at 7 weeks too, you in the UK?


Yes I'm in the uk, near Cambridge. 

I really can't decide what to do re scans. Wait until 12 weeks and live in ignorant bliss or just get it over and done with at 8 weeks. I've got a big wedding to go to in London at 11 weeks so if I get bad news at 8 weeks....but I can't miss it as I'm the hairstylist too lol.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm in the same position, I've got a scan next week but really not sure if I should cancel and move it to 8 weeks. Cause then if there's a heartbeat I will see it. I'm scared of being in that not knowing what's happening limbo again. 

8 weeks is a good time for a scan though so If it were me I'd go, do you think you would enjoy the wedding if you waited or would it still cause you worry not knowing? Such a hard desicion. Just do what's best for you :)


----------



## tinyfootsteps

Hi ladies, 

I got my BFP this morning, due Nov 27th. 

Another anxious mama here, I've had two early losses (my last being in November). I'm feeling very paranoid too, especially as I've had no symptoms yet.


----------



## maryanne1987

tinyfootsteps said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got my BFP this morning, due Nov 27th.
> 
> Another anxious mama here, I've had two early losses (my last being in November). I'm feeling very paranoid too, especially as I've had no symptoms yet.

Congratulations :) don't worry I'm pretty much symptom free at the moment. Very different compared to my other pregnancies. Should enjoy it but makes a little nervous. 

Hope everyone is well today!


----------



## JemmaLouise

Hiya girls, just seen this thread and although some of us are on the nuggets page thought I'd poke my head in and say hi :flower: sorry for your losses ladies, I understand the fear of scans, it was Nov 2015 at my 12 week scan that my MMC was discovered, most soul destroying moment of my life :hugs:

I'm due 1st November but always on the lookout for mc signs :cry: booked a private scan for next Thursday to see how we're doing but so so scared :nope:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hiya and welcome! Congrats on your bfp. I started this thread as I just find it easier especially in the early days to chat to other ladies who have been through losses. Wouldn't want to bring anyone down or scare any other mummies to be with anxieties I have.

Good luck for your scan! 

Think we should name the group ladies? Any ideas?


----------



## hmmohrma

maryanne1987 said:


> Hiya and welcome! Congrats on your bfp. I started this thread as I just find it easier especially in the early days to chat to other ladies who have been through losses. Wouldn't want to bring anyone down or scare any other mummies to be with anxieties I gave.
> 
> Good luck for your scan!
> 
> Think we should name the group ladies? Any ideas?

I don't know about the name, but I feel more comfortable in this group and the other BFP after loss group I'm on now. Not that Nuggets is a problem, but I it is harder to relate to people with multiple children at home who aren't too worried about loss while DH and I are still waiting for our rainbow. I'm so excited for all the BFPs all over BandB though! I hope I don't sound harsh...

Honestly, I had trouble keeping up with all the posts too :) That's only b/c it is trickier for my to hop on during the day while I'm at school.


----------



## kls9503

:hi: ladies! Mind if I join in? I'm due Nov 11 and this is my 6th pregnancy. I have a sunshine and a rainbow. Lost my DS at 12 days old in 2011 due to a tumor on his liver and clotting issues. My last two pregnancies ended in mc at 6 weeks in Oct 2014 and at 16 weeks last April. I went off my anxiety meds in January anticipating ttc. Had plans on waiting until May to ttc since we have already booked and paid for a trip to Disney World. We have always had to used clomid to conceive so I was very, very surprised when I got my bfp 2 weeks ago. 

My nerves are shot to say the least. I thought I was safe last April when we made it to 2nd tri. I don't think I will be able to properly breathe until my baby is in my arms. At times I wonder why I'm putting myself and dh through this again. We have 2 beautiful, healthy dd's. I just don't feel like my family is complete ya know?


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome and congrats kls! I'm so sorry for your losses :( don't worry I've questioned why I'm doing this again too. Most people think I'm crazy. And I know I have a higher chance of losing this baby than bringing it home but i just have to try. Fingers crossed we crossed we all get our take home babies! 

Doesn't sound harsh at all hmmohrma. Going through losses is hard. Sometimes you just want to talk to people in a similar situation. I was in a group on here while having dd. It was full of amazing ladies who helped me through my pregnancy. We are still in touch now as we started a facebook group. Lovely to still be able to chat and share pictures of our little ones. 

What are all your due dates ladies? Will put them up in the first page.


----------



## kls9503

maryanne1987 said:


> Welcome and congrats kls! I'm so sorry for your losses :( don't worry I've questioned why I'm doing this again too. Most people think I'm crazy. And I know I have a higher chance of losing this baby than bringing it home but i just have to try. Fingers crossed we crossed we all get our take home babies!
> 
> Doesn't sound harsh at all hmmohrma. Going through losses is hard. Sometimes you just want to talk to people in a similar situation.
> 
> What are all your due dates ladies? Will put them up in the first page.

Thank you! It makes me feel better to know others have the same feelings. I agree hmmohrma. It helps to talk with others who have walked our road.

Put me down for 11.11 however since I've had 3 c sections I'll probably be around Nov 5 or so but won't find out for sure until October.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm the 16th if I make it that far, my daughter was a week and a half early though but hoping this one won't be as my sons birthday is on the 10th.


----------



## JemmaLouise

I'm November 1st, I totally get what people are saying about the losses, you don't want to bring it to the table when others haven't experienced it but we shouldn't have to disguise our fears. I have only had the 1 MMC and really feel for those of you who have been through more losses :hugs: I just found mine particularly traumatising as nothing seemed wrong, I walked into that scan room thinking I was going to see a 12 week baby bean and I learned I had been carrying my dead baby for several weeks. Things like that rob you of early excitement :(


----------



## hmmohrma

Welcome to the board, KLS. <3 I'm so sorry for you losses. I can't imagine how difficult it must be to lose a live child. :(

Thanks everybody. This is exactly what I'm talking about.

Jemma, that is exactly how our second loss was. We thought all was well, and it definitely had the longest effect on our emotions. We waited 5 months to even begin trying again. It is hard for DH to make it all real, and seeing Baby on the screen, getting excited, then getting the horrible news was so hard on him. 

My edd (according to LMP) is November 12.


----------



## maryanne1987

If anyone's due date changes after scans let me know and I will update. 

Hmmohrma I think people forget how hard it is on the men. There's pretty much no support availible for them either. My poor DH suffered so much through all the losses. And when we lost our first daughter at 18 weeks he was broken hearted :( 

How's everyone doing symptom wise? Morning sickness has hit hard today. In a way I'm glad though cause symptoms are a good sign.


----------



## JemmaLouise

I am worrying myself stupid because no symptoms this morning and usually I have something :nope:

My OH didn't show any emotions when we learned of the MMC, think he was holding it together because I couldn't cope, I find that sad and I felt guilty but appreciated him taking over while I grieved <3


----------



## kls9503

Morning sickness hit me last night as I was trying to go to sleep. Woke up this morning to it still here. I'm okay with it...I hope I get almost every pregnancy symptom...:haha: 

I agree men have it hard. My dh held it together so well after we lost our son. About 2 years later he kept thinking he was having a heart attack. Went to the er twice and turned out to be pretty severe anxiety attacks!


----------



## maryanne1987

Totally the same with my DH. He suffers with anxiety attacks after losing our daughter. He's had reccuring nightmares about the night we lost her for years. Feel so bad for him. 

Kls me too! Bring on the exhaustion, sore boobs and cravings lol. Morning sickness was a good sign for me, Just got my 3+ on a digi, I'm so so happy!!


----------



## kls9503

I've had ms off and on all day today. Yay!!!


----------



## hmmohrma

I've never had actual MS with vomiting, but I' having waves of nausea, dizziness, sore chest, and so much hunger and tiredness. I thought I did well going to sleep at 8:30 last night and getting a full 9 hours of sleep before school today. I was super awake and lively this morning, but I was right back to almost asleep by my drive home.


----------



## maryanne1987

Im tired too. But I don't get much sleep at the mo, still breastfeeding my princess and she's feeds avout 4 times a night. Wouldn't change it though she's my little miracle. Although daddy will be taking over for a bit this afternoon so I can have a nap.


----------



## Sweetkat

I went at 6w5d and at that stage they could tell I was measuring behind and that yolk sack was too big. I went privately though.


----------



## maryanne1987

Hi all! How is everyone doing. I'm in hospital at the mo :( hope your all good!


----------



## MrsReed2015

Hello all!

Sorry to hear about all the Angel babies:cry:

I had an ectopic in Jan which was discovered at 6 1/2 weeks. Devastating! I'm one of the more fortunate ( if that makes sense) as my ectopic was absorbed by my body causing no damage to my tubes or myself.

Now first cycle after this event, and I've got my first BFP this morning! It's not bold, but it's definitely there! My OH can see it which helps me believe I'm not crazy :haha:

So I'm now cautiously in the first tri again. We both have November birthdays so a Nov baby would be the best present!

Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Hi!! Lovely to see you over here. Bet your so excited. Do you know when your due? My sons birthday is 10th of November so we are hoping baby stays put till it's due date. That gives us a few days in between. November sounds like it's going to be expensive for you! Lol


----------



## MrsReed2015

Very very cautiously excited!:happydance:

Due Nov 21st. My bday is on the 13th and my OH is 23rd.. So the 18th would be right in the middle!:haha:

Ha ha yes very expensive!

When are you due?

I'm sooooo nervous this time. I got to 5.5 weeks last time before the bleeding began. Feels different this time though :thumbup:

I'm off to Florida on Fri, so can't ring my midwife until I get back two weeks later. I'll be 8 weeks by then, but she said I can have an early scan from 6 weeks:thumbup:

I think my OH and I won't really let ourselves get truly excited until the scan.

How's your pregnancy going so far? Where a outs are you from?

Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

November 16th for me. Have a scan Wednesday. I'm quite nervous. I worse this time than in any of my pregnancies. Just can't shake the feeling something is wrong. Probably just my anxiety. Had my Hcg levels done last night and they are ok so I should probably relax a little. 

My pregnancy has been ok so far. Much easier than last time. Although sometimes the lack of symptoms worry me, stupid I know! Lol. 

I'm from Wales, what bout you? And Florida? Wow I'm so jealous! I'm only getting a caravan holiday this year lol xx


----------



## MrsReed2015

I'm lacking symptoms too but actually that makes me feel better. Because with my ectopic I had really sore boobs, like worse than I've ever felt, and I was so tired from day 1. It's different this time. I've had a leaky boob, TMI, but for the first time I had a colostrum patch in my bra!

I'm sure your scan will go really well and you'll get to see a nice little heartbeat :hugs:

I'm in Newquay, in Cornwall! Yes Florida will be nice, I can look for baby bits whilst out there now :happydance: no roller coasters for me though! 

I'm almost tempted to call he midwife and see if she can get me a scan before I go but what would they see at like 5.5 weeks? Anything?

Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

To be honest hun it's unlikeky that they would see much. I had a scan at 6+4 with my daughter and all we saw was a sac. Although I know that they could look for a thickened uterune lining. Which would rule out an eptopic i think. I would defo speak to a midwife. 

Cornwall, that's lovely. We went on holiday there last year, such a pretty place. 

And don't get me started on leaky boobs. I'm still breastfeeding my daughter (she's only 6 months) and Leaking so badly. So embarrassing!


----------



## hmmohrma

Congrats Mrs. Reed! Isn't it funny how we run to DH with the stick to make sure we're not hallucinating that faint line? Have fun on your holiday! At least you know you're BFP so you don't climb on a roller coaster! :)


----------



## MrsReed2015

Thank you!:thumbup:

No I won't be going on any rollercoasters! I've looked online to see what I can do.

Xx


----------



## NinjaKitty5

I'm due Nov.6th :D


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats ninjakitty!


----------



## hmmohrma

Congrats and great luck Ninja! <3


----------



## kls9503

Anyone else having nightmares that they are misscarrying? I wake up and it feels so real. It's a relief to go to the bathroom and not see blood! I've never had these types of nightmares before, but I guess my last two miscarriages have caused doubt to creep in. All day I try and think positive thoughts but I guess it comes out of my subconscious when I go to sleep.


----------



## ser523

Hello! I just saw this thread, I didn't realize there was a separate one just for November ^_^ I have my first OB appointment next Monday, so right now I'm just going on what my phone app says. Hopefully, we'll be having a baby on Nov. 22 :) This is the longest I've been pregnant, as last year I had two early MC's in Feb and March. Both times it happened about a week after getting the bfp. I'm definitely anxious a lot, though I've been trying not to think about it too much. Honestly, I don't really feel pregnant. Like I do, but I don't. I feel like I won't until we get to see that u/s and hear that heartbeat.


----------



## LouOscar01

Ser523 I know exactly how you feel. I've had at least two losses but possibly a third. I saw the heartbeat of my first baby but my second was a chemical pregnancy.

I am terrified of what I'll see on my first scan on Wednesday. I should be able to see a heartbeat then and I'm so scared. If they say it's measuring small again I'll know it's nt going to work out.

Can't wait for Wednesday, the anxiety is killing me.

Whn is your first scan?


----------



## hmmohrma

KLS - I did have one nightmare about bleeding a couple weeks ago. I am starting to worry less about seeing blood when I go to the bathroom, but it randomly hits me hard and I freak out right before I go in. Seeing the heartbeat helped because we've never seen a beat before, but we're still only 7w2d, so I know we have a ways to go before being safe. Our doctors are really reassuring this time though. 

Ser and Lou - those appointments are so soon! All of my best wishes are with you both to se heartbeats and have some sort of relief. <3


----------



## maryanne1987

Kls yes, every night. I see a grief councillor though to help me come to term with things, and it has helped a lot. I think in your sleep is when you can't think positive and fears can come to the surface. I hope they stop for you soon. 

Ser523, congrats and welcome, hope your appointment goes well! 

Good luck for your scan louoscar. Sure it will go well!

We have a rescan Friday. First scan didn't go well :( only gestational and yoke sack seen. No embryo or heartbeat yet. I know it could go either way so trying to stay hopeful.


----------



## kls9503

My first appointment is Friday. I probably will schedule my first ultrasound for a week or two after that. My ob has an awesome mini ultrasound thing that he uses until he can find the heartbeat with his Doppler. It's got a small screen probably a little smaller than a deck of cards but it's awesome because you get to see your baby before the first "real" ultrasound. I can't wait til friday!


----------



## ser523

kls9503 said:


> My first appointment is Friday. I probably will schedule my first ultrasound for a week or two after that. My ob has an awesome mini ultrasound thing that he uses until he can find the heartbeat with his Doppler. It's got a small screen probably a little smaller than a deck of cards but it's awesome because you get to see your baby before the first "real" ultrasound. I can't wait til friday!

How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## kls9503

How's everyone been feeling? Been pretty much symptomless here other than tired and moody.

OTH, I had my first ob appt today. It went great! My doc surprised me by sending me on down for my first ultrasound. I'm 8 weeks today and baby measured 8w2d. HB 165 bpm. Saw the heartbeat too! Yay! I feel like I can breathe a little sigh of relief now. Next appointment April 29. :happydance:


----------



## Lucasmum

Hello ladies saying a nervous hello and cautiously hoping to join you on this journey, I found out Thursday evening, due 28th November 10 days after my sons birthday.

I have had 3 previous losses and have some health complications.

Anyway enough doom and gloom congratulations to you all :flower:


----------



## kellze

Hi everyone.

I think I am due on 28th November. I had a miscarriage at Christmas and am so nervous that this one won't make it. I have 3 children so I know I am not in the same boat as the ladies trying so hard to bring home their first baby but I was so shocked and scared when mine happened. I don't know what to do now. 

I am really scared to acknowledge that I am pregnant again but am doing everything I can to make sure it stays healthy. 

But I am so grumpy. My husband keeps getting shouted at and I am ridiculously tired so he can't do anything g right. 

I just want to sleep until 12 weeks and start from there.


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome ladies and congrats on the pregnancies! That's nice that your both die on the same day :) 

Update from me, scan went amazingly! Little baby with a heartbeat seen! Only two days behind so I'm optimistic :) 

How is everyone symptom wise? I must admit I'm starting to feel pregnant now!


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm just feeling tired and hungry all the time which to be fair is nothing unusual for me probably to do with not having a day of for 4 weeks :wacko: and not being able to snack on junk as the docs have stopped all my meds until I see a consultant tomorrow and have been told to watch what I eat


----------



## maryanne1987

Lucasmum said:


> I'm just feeling tired and hungry all the time which to be fair is nothing unusual for me probably to do with not having a day of for 4 weeks :wacko: and not being able to snack on junk as the docs have stopped all my meds until I see a consultant tomorrow and have been told to watch what I eat

Hope your appointment goes ok. I'm feeling the same. Super tired and want to eat non stop! Hope the hunger calms down soon!


----------



## kls9503

Welcome kellze amd lucasmom!

Yay for the good scan Maryanne! 

We are slowly telling our loved ones and it makes it seem so much more real! Cautiously happy here!


----------



## Lucasmum

Thanks, there is only so much salad I can eat :haha:


----------



## hmmohrma

Welcome Kellze and Lucasmom! 

I was in Arizona visiting my cousin this week, and they fed me nothing but junky food. DH and I usually eat pretty well, so it was really rough on my stomach. I have also been really having more nausea the last couple weeks and super sore boobs. I'm happy to have the symptoms bc they help me feel like all is going well, but my Spring Break is over and I'm back to my kiddos at school tomorrow. I'm so tired every afternoon, but teaching does give me more energy during the day and I seem to have less nausea...maybe it's just bc I'm less focused on it! :)


----------



## ser523

Hope everyone is doing well!

I had my first prenatal appointment this morning! I've been eagerly waiting for it, as I've never gotten this far into a pregnancy before. U/S looked good, baby was there and had a strong heartbeat of 170. I was really happy seeing that little flutter. :) Spoke to the NP that I had the appointment with, she was really great. Though I brought up concerns about my weight (I'm about 40 lbs over where I'm comfortable being right now, definitely not ideal for pregnancy), and she suggested that I only put on 10-15lbs in my pregnancy. It's going to be a challenge! I'm going to have to be really diligent about what I eat and I'm going to have to get exercising.

Other than that, I'm still feeling super tired a lot and I've definitely got morning sickness sticking around. Hopefully baby will continue to stay stuck and arrive safely in November!

edit- I can't figure out how to put the picture of the u/s in :( It says the file is too large


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad it went well ser! You could try cropping the picture, sometimes that works for me. I'm on weight management this time too. Still havent lost my baby weight from last pregnancy. But breastfeeding made me super hungry. So I can only gain 20lbs max this time :( gonna be hard.


----------



## hmmohrma

I was very fit before d and c in Oct. 2015, but after 6 weeks no exercise I put on about 20 pounds. I was able to exercise again and lost some of it, but after absolutely no exercise but walking (per RE's orders) for the last 2 months, I feel like crap. I feel like I'd have more energy if I could exercise, but I have 5 weeks to go until I'm cleared for that. I just want to be healthy for l and d if I actually make it there in November, and I want to feel better. I'm sure the crappy food I ate last week visiting relatives didn't help the matter. My digestion is still not on regular track from that. It's ALL worth it though. <3


----------



## hmmohrma

ser523 said:


> Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> I had my first prenatal appointment this morning! I've been eagerly waiting for it, as I've never gotten this far into a pregnancy before. U/S looked good, baby was there and had a strong heartbeat of 170. I was really happy seeing that little flutter. :) Spoke to the NP that I had the appointment with, she was really great. Though I brought up concerns about my weight (I'm about 40 lbs over where I'm comfortable being right now, definitely not ideal for pregnancy), and she suggested that I only put on 10-15lbs in my pregnancy. It's going to be a challenge! I'm going to have to be really diligent about what I eat and I'm going to have to get exercising.
> 
> Other than that, I'm still feeling super tired a lot and I've definitely got morning sickness sticking around. Hopefully baby will continue to stay stuck and arrive safely in November!
> 
> edit- I can't figure out how to put the picture of the u/s in :( It says the file is too large

How exciting! I hope you can get the picture loaded! I'm so happy for you for finally getting that experience!


----------



## ser523

Ah ha! Cropping it worked!

Just a little blob right now. But I can't even explain how happy seeing that little flutter made me :) (though I must say, I expected to hear it! *lol* in all the movies, they hear the heartbeat at the ultrasound  )
 



Attached Files:







_20160404_194517.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## kls9503

Some clinics they don't let you hear the heartbeat on ultrasound until second tri. With my first 3 children I got to hear it at the very first ultrasound, then when I had my mc at 16 weeks my ultrasound tech told me that my clinic had changed the guidelines. I think I remember her saying that although data is inconclusive on whether or not it is harmful to the baby that they wanted to be cautious just in case.


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww what a cute little blob :) we don't get to hear ours at any ultrasound here routinely. I think they did it once last pregnancy, was at a growth scan at like 35 weeks. It kinda sucks as I love hearing it. My midwife uses the doppler from 16 weeks though which im looking forward too. Will any of you be using a doppler at home?


----------



## Lucasmum

Your blob is incredibly cute :flower:

Starting to feel my trousers are getting tight (i'm rather chunky anyway) my boobs are sore as hell and have grown they kinda hang out the sides and bottom of my bra really attractive :haha:


----------



## LouOscar01

After hearing that my embryo was only 2mm at 6w (with a strong heartbeat) I wasn't holding out much hope. But then yesterday at 7weeks crl was 9.5mm!! Which she marked as exactly 7weeks!! So happy...still incredibly anxious of course...still don't believe I'll end up with a take home baby!! Xx I'll try and add my ultrasound !!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad all went well louOscar. Some little ones just start out small. Both my children did. It must be such a weight off your mind knowing all is ok!


----------



## hmmohrma

Yay for pretty pictures Ser and Lou! Congrats congrats! <3


----------



## kls9503

Yay lou! What great news!


----------



## ser523

LouOscar01 said:


> After hearing that my embryo was only 2mm at 6w (with a strong heartbeat) I wasn't holding out much hope. But then yesterday at 7weeks crl was 9.5mm!! Which she marked as exactly 7weeks!! So happy...still incredibly anxious of course...still don't believe I'll end up with a take home baby!! Xx I'll try and add my ultrasound !!

Beautiful scan! Congrats!


----------



## lilesMom

Hi guys.
I'm due Dec 3rd but Maryanne said its ok if I join :)
Thanks 
Xxx
6 weeks preg tomorrow .
Cautiously optimistic thus is a keeper 
Due to three good betas :)
Scan booked for 22nd april
I'll be 8 weeks 
I must catch up on your stories yet xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I'll prob be Nov anyway 
Cs I got cholestasis with my ds and induced a week early :)

Lou great scan pic :)
Such a relief to hve good scan x


----------



## maryanne1987

Hi lilesmom! :) glad you saw my message. I had cholestasis in my last pregnancy too, was horrible. Had a sweep two weeks early and ended up going into natural labour before they would have induced me the next day. Will probably be induced early this time if I'm unlucky enough to get it again. Bet your looking forward to your scan! I can't wait for my next one now, seems ages away though :(


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Maryanne.
I had a sweep at 38 weeks too.
It did nothing except hurt a bit :)
So was induced 5 days later.
It took two days to hve him :)
But he is very worth it :)
Thanks for the invite here.
I thought u meant the big nov thread and would hve felt lost
But ye seem like a lovely group.
Yeah I want my scan tomorrow
And don't want it too.
:)
Without it I can just keep saying my betas r good 
So I'm grand :)
But want it now for confirmation.
But like everyone else I dread that room a bit too


----------



## maryanne1987

I was induced with my son too. I can't say it was the nicest experience but it was worth it to have him. How old is he? 

I hate the big threads too! Was part of a lovely little group when I had dd and we started up a secret facebook group. It's still going now and all our babies are 7 months. The small groups are so much nicer. 

I know what you mean, I almost chickened out of my scan last week, I was so sure something would be wrong, and didn't want to find out but baby was fine.


----------



## lilesMom

He will be three the end of may
We weren't aiming for a big gap
But hve had 3 losses since 
But might be easier cos he starts playschool in sep :)
I joined a ttc thread after my first mmc
And we r still in contact too.
Its nice to get to know people properly and follow their stories after birth too :)
Thanks for the invite xx


----------



## lilesMom

Wow I just saw in ur signature u hve really been through the ttc mill
Hugs xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww thanks Hun. I'm ok, all worth it for my babies :) glad I didn't give up. Couldn't imagine life without my rainbow now. Although I will never forget my angels x

Praying we all get take home babies this time x


----------



## lilesMom

Me too xxx


----------



## LouOscar01

I find that I can literally only relax for the hour or two after the scan and then I'm panicking again. Haven't felt nauseous constantly throughout the day so I'm worrying about that. I'm definitely going to have to have anther scan Tuesday to see if it's grown because this was the point I lost my first baby. It had grown to 7w4d. So that's 3 days from now. I absolutely hate going into the scan room and I'm even terrified of actually looking at the screen even when they've told me it's ok. Hate that we have to be so scared :(


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs hon.
I've had three betas done this preg.
They reassure me a bit the day I get the results.
Then the niggles creep back in.
But at the same time with all my mc I had an underlying gut feeling that it was going to go bad.
I don't feel that really this time.
More niggly worry.
Are they planning on bringing u back next week?

With my ds I had a scan 7 and 3, 
He was measuring fine with good hb.
So they wouldn't give me another one.
I paid for private the following week so it would be after my previous mmc.

My bro and sil hve had 8 losses,
5 in a row after their last kiddo.
Now preg again and all going great.
So hve faith it can happen for us hon xxx 
Hugs


----------



## hmmohrma

Welcome Lilesmom! I am in complete agreement about the smaller groups. I was in a bigger one a while ago, and I teach all day, come home, and have no idea what is going on in the thread. I can keep up with this and don't feel invisible! :) <3 

My next appt. is April 19. DH and I have been through the ringer this week because our little 6 pound dog fell off the bed and got a brain injury. We weren't sure he would survive, but thank goodness he came home last night. He is still recovering, but we know he will live. $1200 dollars and a lot of loss sleep later...I came home from school and took a 5 hour nap tonight, and I'm about to go right back to bed.

Yesterday I was worried bc I wasn't feeling very pregnant, but I'm nauseous right now. I've gotten in it in my head that my symptoms might just be my progesterone, and that is making me nervous.

I am 8w6d today, and the farthest we've gotten is an 8w4d ultra sound that showed our baby was not developing properly and the heart had stopped recently. This is the farthest I've gotten if Booboo is still healthy. I'm feeling positive bc it's the first pregnancy since seeing RE and being on meds, but waiting for that 10w4d ultrasound to see an actual proper baby shape and heartbeat is nerve wracking!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no hmmohrma. I hope your dog is ok! Poor thing :( we have a dog, I love them, I work as a dog trainer so dogs are a huge part of my life, I literally would break my heart if anything happened to him. Praying for a speedy recovery. What a stressful time for you!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hmmohmra xx
Oh ur poor doggie xx
Hope he is recovering ok x
Amazing how much damage a small fall can do.
Poor little mite.
Glad ye r looking after him x 
Hope he is better soon


----------



## hmmohrma

Here is a picture of him the night we picked him up. He is dirty and still has his catheter iv in, but he is ALIVE! We thought he was dead at first, and my husband found a heartbeat and gave him mouth to mouth. The ER vet said she probably saved his life. Our dogs are very important to us, and we just put down our 11 year old german shepherd less than two months ago. She was old and became sick, so that was a cut and dry decision. It was so touch and go with our little guy. He might be a little slower forever, but that is okay. 

I'm feeling more pregnant today. Nausea is back...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7015-2.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs
He is gorgeous xx

All day nausea here top.
Untill Oh made me yummy dinner this eve
I thought I couldn't eat it.
But once I started it was yum
And nausea vamoosed :)


----------



## kls9503

Awe what a sweet pic of your pup! We have a 1 year old lab and a 12 year old toy poodle. They are our babies too. We lost our 14 year old toy poodle a week after Christmas and it was hard.

So far an easy pregnancy for me. Hardly any nausea. Just moody and tired.


----------



## maryanne1987

What a gorgeous puppy! Hope he's on the mend! 

Not much sickness here either. Makes me nervous though as in every other pregnancy ive been really really ill with ms. Hoping it's not a bad sign :/


----------



## LouOscar01

Awww gorgeous doggie. Glad he's ok!! Me and my dog are literally inseparable! Don't know what I'd do without him!!

I was so worried about my nausea disappearing yesterday that I paid £70 for a private scan...all was ok but I'm still worrying about my nausea not being here today!! Can't wait for the time that I don't have to worry :(


----------



## lilesMom

Id love a scan today
I'm ridiculously tired 
And hve some nausea
But just woke up doubtful today for no good reason.
Boo!!
The weather here is so bad, 
We r house bound by it
Its prob cabin fever making me think too much.
Roll on Fri week :)
Hope ye r enjoying ur weekends xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad went ok with your scan! We are gonna pay for a private one at so me point this week, I'm so worried and need to see if all is ok. Won't relax till I do. 

I'm really tired too lilesmom. Weather here sucks too so just relaxing at home. DH has been taking care of aurora so I can nap. It's been so nice! Roll on second tri now, I'm fed up of being so tired all the time!


----------



## lilesMom

Nice Maryanne,
Oh minded Simon yest and I went to cinema and pool with my sis
Hadn't done it in ages :)
If I could get fresh air id wake up a bit I think.
But its yucky out!!!

Bit achy in uterus today 
Constipation has eased up ( tmi soz).
Worrying me a little bit .
Hopefully its nothing though.
U booked ur scan?


----------



## maryanne1987

We are in Wales and the weather here is awful too! No way am I going out in it! 

No I'm booking it tomorrow though for asap. Need the reassurance atm. When's your next scan?


----------



## lilesMom

Id love one too.
But I left work when my son was born
So can't really justify spending the dosh on it 
I haven't had any yet.
First one Fri week.
Thinking of ringing them and asking could they switch it to the Tues
But I prob should just wait
I'll be exactly 8 weeks on the Fri.
Id be 7 and 4 on the Tues.
Hve appointments with my son the other days that week
So only days I could do.
Um ..


----------



## Lucasmum

Not feeling very positive today, when I first tested I got a 2-3 on the test thought I would see if I progressing so took another teat tonight and still only got 2-3 was expecting to see a 3+ Not sure if it was to diluted :shrug:


----------



## lilesMom

Has it been more than a week since last test?
Could be too dilute.
I was talking to a girl on here who tested in morn,
Got 3 + 
Then to show her mom later, 
She took another, it said 2-3, was eve time
She was a bit freaked .
But everything turned out totally fine
Was test gone weird.
Possibly too dilute in her case
Or crappy test.
Hope alls ok for u too xxx

U gonna get bloods done to ease ur mind? Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Honestly don't worry to much about digis! They are not to be trusted. I had a major scare a few weeks back with them. Got a 3+ at 6 weeks, wanted to show DH but by the time he was home from work the battery was dead. So took another to get a 2-3. I started freaking. Sent DH out for more. A few hours later I got a 1-2. Phoned epu, they rushed me in for bloods only to find my levels at almost 3000! I will never use one again! I'm sure all is ok, try not to panic.


----------



## Lucasmum

9 days since the last test was quite dilute, I see the doctor next Friday going to ask for an early scan but they dont seem really concerned I've had 3 previous loses, was debating to ring epu tomorrow but I'm not sure if need to be sent by the doctor :wacko:


----------



## Lucasmum

maryanne1987 said:


> Honestly don't worry to much about digis! They are not to be trusted. I had a major scare a few weeks back with them. Got a 3+ at 6 weeks, wanted to show DH but by the time he was home from work the battery was dead. So took another to get a 2-3. I started freaking. Sent DH out for more. A few hours later I got a 1-2. Phoned epu, they rushed me in for bloods only to find my levels at almost 3000! I will never use one again!

Yeah I know they are rubbish and not to be trusted wish they would ban the bloody things


----------



## maryanne1987

Lucasmum said:


> maryanne1987 said:
> 
> 
> Honestly don't worry to much about digis! They are not to be trusted. I had a major scare a few weeks back with them. Got a 3+ at 6 weeks, wanted to show DH but by the time he was home from work the battery was dead. So took another to get a 2-3. I started freaking. Sent DH out for more. A few hours later I got a 1-2. Phoned epu, they rushed me in for bloods only to find my levels at almost 3000! I will never use one again!
> 
> Yeah I know they are rubbish and not to be trusted wish they would ban the bloody thingsClick to expand...

Totally agree! Hope your ok. Can't hurt to speak to a doctor if your really concerned though.


----------



## lilesMom

Whoops was that u Maryanne
It was on a other thread, 
It must hve been u I was thinking of.
They really shouldn't exist.
They r crap
But u prob be worried now no matter what till u get bloods or something done 
Hugs xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm ok just want to know one way or another i'm far to impatient for my own good :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Id be the same 
It's hard not to be when we hve losses behind us


----------



## lilesMom

Deleted cos it was a pointless rant :) xx


----------



## maryanne1987

lilesMom said:


> Deleted cos it was a pointless rant :) xx

Awww no what have I missed?? I love a good rant! Haha


----------



## lilesMom

Hee hee :)
Just me getting myself all worried for no good reason :)
Hve been really upbeat about this time
But got myself a bit freaked out.
Very sick again thus eve
And caved and bought clear blue.
Got three + so I feel better
Even though I know they r crap :)
How u doin


----------



## maryanne1987

lilesMom said:


> Hee hee :)
> Just me getting myself all worried for no good reason :)
> Hve been really upbeat about this time
> But got myself a bit freaked out.
> Very sick again thus eve
> And caved and bought clear blue.
> Got three + so I feel better
> Even though I know they r crap :)
> How u doin

Awwww It happens to us all, nothing to feel bad about. Glad you got your 3+. Hope it's eases your mind a little. 

I'm ok ish. Having some cramping and pink spotting so have to be checked over in the epu tomorrow. Little nervous but hopefully all is ok.


----------



## lilesMom

Fingers crossed alls ok honey xx
Hugs xxx
My sil bled everyday with one of her daughters
And she is 3 now :)
Hope alls fine xxx


----------



## kls9503

Hope everything is okay, Maryanne.


----------



## hmmohrma

I have been sleeping so much the last few days! Then today my leg was really sore. That always happen before AF or before rain. I had some discharge on the drive home, and I was so nervous to go to the bathroom. Everything was fine, and I'm guessing the leg pain is due to rain that is to begin tonight. I just want it to be the 19th already so I can know Booboo is progressing and the heart is still beating. So nerve wracking!! I've been pretty nauseous all day though, so that's a good sign. 

A friend of mine had frequent bleeding with DS, and he is almost 5. She remarried and they went through ivf to get pregnant this time. She was bleeding over the weekend, but her RE did a scan on Saturday and she saw TWO little ones in there. Some people just bleed...it's such a dirty joke of nature.


----------



## kls9503

I feel the same way, hmmohrma when I feel like I may be wet down there. I always assume the worst and dread going to the toilet. So far, so good though. My next appointment is the 29th. It can't get here soon enough!


----------



## lilesMom

Some peach discharge today.
My gut has been niggling something wrong since sun.
Doh!!!
I'll ring epu today.
But not sure cos ill hve my son with me.
Might ask my sister to come with to mind him.
Nervous now.

Maryanne hope ur spotting has stopped and scan goes well xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies, good luck with all your appointments! hope your ok lilesmom?? xx

Just got back from epu, they think I have a urine infection but doctor concerned avout my cervix. She wouldn't say why and had requested a scan Thursday morning. I'm slightly worried now :/ I have been having really really bad cervix pain the last few days. Wish Thursday would hurry up so I can just know what's going on!


----------



## lilesMom

Uti can cause crampy cervix cant it
They prob just want to make sure u don't need cerclage
Hopefully they r just being cautious .
Hugs hon xx
So scary not knowing xx
Stupid limbo.

I'm ok.
Pretty sure its beginning of the end 
No more discharge.
But boobs aren't sore anymore
Nausea is dwindling.
Scan tomorrow, they couldn't fit me in tiday
Least I don't hve long to wait :)
Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

No, I think it's something a little more serious. They have booked me a gynaecologist consultant appointment for straight after my scan. Plus I've been put on bed rest :/ I wish I knew what was going on. I'm so confused :( 

Oh no. I'm sure all is ok. My symptoms dipped all the time last pregnancy. Hoping all is ok at your scan tomorrow xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs
Hope everything will be ok hon xxx


----------



## LouOscar01

Fingers crossed for you both with your scans. I've got my next reassurance scan on Thursday morning. I feel like I need one every day!! My nausea has gone but my boobs are so sore so that's good. Heard baby's heartbeat on Sunday which was 160bpm! I've never heard a baby's heartbeat before! Magical. Xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Fingers crossed for all

Still not really sure if it's a viable pregnancy here have a doctors appointment Friday and hoping to be sent for a scan every time I wipe I hold my breath but nothing yet, sore boobs but no morning sickness though I didn't with my son, feel very bloated (could just be fat lol) and twinging pains in my lower abdomen which I pray is just stretching pains but who knows its the not knowing that makes it worse.

Also found out today my sil is due October I should be pleased but just can't be whilst I'm going through my own personal hell, she is also in my opinion very immature and selfish as is her partner mehh I have a massive case of the jealous grumps lol


----------



## lilesMom

Aw that's fab Louoscar u heard hb.
Chances are very very high of things going well after that.
Fingers crossed for u.
Nice strong hb too xx


----------



## lilesMom

Hope u get ir scan lucasmom
It is being in limbo that's the worst cx
Hope alls well for u xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Arghhhhhhhhhhhh I realised tonight my appointment is for the week after next, I'm not sure I can wait it out that long think I may have to book another one :growlmad:


----------



## hmmohrma

Mary and Lili - My fingers are crossed for you both. Good luck and dust!

Lou - That's great! Congrats on that magical moment. <3

Lucas - The jealousy makes me feel terrible but is unavoidable. I have 1 sil who lost her son to his parternal grandparents bc she just couldn't get it together and another who has 3 boys bc every time her first husband had an affair she purposely got pregnant. She puts herself above the boys all the time, and it drives is insane! Flawless carefree pregnancies for them both. My third sil is a great mother in a great marriage, but she was young when they had their first and drank through the entire first trimester not knowing/ believing she was pregnant. He's a oerfect and super intelligent 10 year old now. And then there's us - we waited for the perfect moment, finished school, got married, bought a house, and we're still waiting years later.


----------



## lilesMom

Time crawls when u feel like this.
If u can afford to book it.
I would xx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hmmohmra
Its very unfair the way we do all we can
And others do nothing to deserve to be parents
And yet fall into it.
It's def hard not to be bitter about it at times.
When I was preg with my son,
I had two people I worked with preg too.
We went on nights put sometimes in same big group.
Id always drink water ( obvs)
They used to down pints and say, oh I've switched to beer cos I'm preg!!!
I got my son thank god.
But due to complications at birth he has cerebral palsy, epilepsy and maybe autism.
One of their kids is extremely autistic.
But the other is fine so far.
Life really isn't fair.
( not that I want their kids ill, but there is no logic following some things )
Hope I haven't come r across awful here


----------



## Lucasmum

I wish I could afford a private scan, I shall call tomorrow and say I havent had progression and hopefully they will refer me to the epu 

You do all you can and get dealt a rough hand, my son is also autistic and has adhd I do wish I had done as others did and spend my time drinking and smoking then maybe just maybe we wouldnt have a child who has needs, that said I wouldnt change him for the world, I would change the world for him if I could :flower:


----------



## kls9503

So sorry for those of you in limbo and nervous and anxious. :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks all. I hope all of us stuck in limbo get some good results soon. The waiting is horrible. 

Hope you get a scan soon lucusmum. 

And fab news on hearing the heartbeat louoscar. 

My son is autistic too. Also with quite a few other health problems such as arthritis. It's been horrible watching him having to struggle, but I can honestly say he's blossoming now with home schooling. I'm very proud of him :)


----------



## LynAnne

I didn't realise there was a thread specifically for November Rainbows. Do you mind if I join? I've read about half the thread so far and I'll finish reading it once I've posted.

I'm currently 8+2 with my sixth pregnancy in just over a year. I've had three early losses in Feb 2015, Dec 2015 and Feb 2016. This time last year I was pregnant with an ectopic in my left tube. I didn't get seen by the EPU until I was exactly 8 weeks (I kept being told bleeding is normal in first tri and I wasn't in any pain) where they told me I needed surgery as baby in my tube had a heartbeat and everything. I was lucky that the tube hadn't ruptured and had surgery that same day (April 16th) to remove my left tube and pregnancy. I can't believe that was almost a year ago now.

The loss I struggled with the most though was my MMC in August last year. I had already seen little baby with heartbeat at around 6 weeks and when I went back for a "reassurance scan" at 9+5 we were told baby had no heartbeat and had stopped growing at 8+3. It was devastating to hear that I had lost my baby and I didn't even know. My symptoms had only just begun to lessen but I knew many people get a respite from sickness at 9 weeks so I thought nothing of it. I considered all the options and decided to miscarry naturally which I did about two weeks later. We tried immediately and I fell pregnant in December and then again in February but I lost them about 4.5weeks.

With all the losses and heartache DH and I sort of decided not to try in March. I thought I'd passed my ovulation dates before we BD'd and it wasn't until I started feeling pressure in my lower abdomen, sore breasts and tiredness that I realised I'd calculated my dates wrongly! Surprise BFP on the 11th of March at 11dpo!

Since then I've seen my baby twice, heart beating away nicely measuring 6weeks and then 7+4. Both times it was right on track. I'm feeling quite anxious this week as I am right at the point my baby died in my MMC but I've been feeling very sick the last couple of days, I'm tired and thirsty all the time and my breasts are still quite tender.

So there is my story thus far. I have my booking in appointment with the midwife on Monday then another scan at my EPU on 22nd April and I've got my dating scan booked for the 13th of May when I should be about 12+4. Fingers crossed everything keeps going well!


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome lynanne! I'm so sorry to read of your losses and I'm glad this pregnancy is going ok so far for you! Crossing my fingers for you!

When you know your due date let me know and will add it to the first page. Same for anyone else if I've missed adding your due date :)


----------



## LynAnne

My due date should be about the 21st of November going by the measurements of baby and my lmp.


----------



## maryanne1987

LynAnne said:


> My due date should be about the 21st of November going by the measurements of baby and my lmp.

Will add you now :)

I just noticed your a UK mama to be :) im in Wales. We are moving to Scotland next year though, rather excited! What parts of the world is everyone else from?


----------



## lilesMom

Welcome Lyn Anne x
Scan went well thank god.
Bub in right place with hb measuring on track .
In shock but in a good way :)


----------



## LynAnne

maryanne1987 said:


> LynAnne said:
> 
> 
> My due date should be about the 21st of November going by the measurements of baby and my lmp.
> 
> Will add you now :)
> 
> I just noticed your a UK mama to be :) im in Wales. We are moving to Scotland next year though, rather excited! What parts of the world is everyone else from?Click to expand...

That's cool. I love Scotland but the weather is a little undesirable about 85% of the time!! Haha.

Congrats lilesMom. Its always nice to have everything go well at a scan.


----------



## maryanne1987

lilesMom said:


> Welcome Lyn Anne x
> Scan went well thank god.
> Bub in right place with hb measuring on track .
> In shock but in a good way :)

Yey!!!!! Really really pleased for you lilesmom!!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies.
Sorry bout the rushed post.
Was tired after coming home.
Little sleep last night :)
Maryanne when is ur scan now xx


----------



## lilesMom

My next scan is 22 ND too lynanne
Fingers crossed for great results all round.
I'll be 8 weeks then.
If alls ok then ill get more confident of getting this bub :)


----------



## lilesMom

Maryanne does ur ds hve much pain from his arthritis.
Poor guy.
It's horrible seeing our lo with extra challenges.
But we do our best to make things better.


----------



## maryanne1987

My scan is 10.30 tomorrow. I'm really really nervous. Especially as dh's work have refused to give him the time off. We can't afford for him to lose his job over this so I'm going alone :( just want it to be over now. Cannot shake this bad feeling I have. 

Ds is a brave little lad, it does cause him pain, which is difficult as his autism effects how he reacts to pain, it's been tough but I'm really proud of him! Sounds like your little man has a lot to deal with too. It's so unfair children having to deal with things like this. I really wish it was me instead.


----------



## lilesMom

I was on my own too
Cos OH was minding squish.
He has still never been minded by anyone other than us .
I was very nervous and thought I was headed for bad news again.
I'm very glad I was wrong.
Hope u r too hon xxx
Its unfair we cant hve all plain sailing xxx

Its horrible to see them suffer.
Def be better if it was us.
I think the worst thing is they hve no childhood years without hassle.
If an adult gets some condition, at least they hve had some carefree life.
They hve never had that chance.
Having said that my lil guy is mostly a very happy lil guy.
So we r doing something right :)


----------



## hmmohrma

Welcome to the thread Lynanne and congrats on the heartbeat Lil! Good news is so nice to hear. 

The Facebook group I'm in, for women with losses and no living children yet, has had three losses in the last week. It is so devastating. I just hate knowing all these families continuing to go through this journey. 

I've had to ride the school bus twice a week for the last two weeks because second graders receive swimming lessons from the YMCA for free, and it makes me so nauseous! I told DH that Booboo must hate the bus and will have to ride to school in the car with me. :)


----------



## maryanne1987

So just finished with my appointment. Baby is fine couple of days behind but nothing to worry about. The issue is with my cervix. I had quite bad damage to my cervix during my last labour, as well as a third degree tear that need surgery to repair. The doctor is concerned about how it's healed, and as my pregnancies are fairly close weather my cervix will be strong enough to hold the pregnancy. So have an appointment with a specialist next week to discuss options and may possible need to be put on rest and a stitch put in my cervix further along in the pregnancy. I'm nervous but my baby is ok so that's all that matters to me. I honestly couldn't have dealt with another loss.


----------



## lilesMom

Glad bub is ok xxx
Hope they can sort out the cervix for u.
Huge hugs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hmmohmra, this is gonna sound awfull
But that's why I was slow this time to post in pal or even first tri board.
I didn't want my fear to be multiplied by others loss.
Sounds so selfish but was self preservation 
Also was afraid if just make friends 
And hve another loss myself and hve yo tell loads of people
Hugs to ur friends.
Its so unfair that bad things happen to good people


----------



## kls9503

So glad the baby is fine, maryanne!


----------



## LynAnne

Pleased to hear baby is alright maryanne. Take care of yourself and rest up. I hope they can sort out the cervix issue.

I've felt terrible today. I was sick for the second time this pregnancy and couldn't shake the nausea at all. I'm just gonna take it as a good sign!


----------



## Lucasmum

lilesMom said:


> Welcome Lyn Anne x
> Scan went well thank god.
> Bub in right place with hb measuring on track .
> In shock but in a good way :)

Fantastic :happydance:


----------



## Lucasmum

I have given up panicing and what will be will be, I see my diabetic pregnancy nurse on Tues so will ask for a scan think she may refer me if not I have the docs next Fri he or she will refer me if they want a peaceful quite life :haha:

I'm also not as far gone as I thought when I worked it out I did it on a average cycle length of 28 days but I have a mix of 30 or 32 days seems to vary every other month which might explain the crap progression on the digital test with very diluted wee also the local Tesco has ran out of them at half price and the other half point blank wont spend £12 and I'm skint till pay day, he is already annoyed he had to spend out on 2 "havent you heard of pound land" cheap skate :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Boots strips come up very clear, 
Sensitivity of 25 though 
Relatively cheap to that.
I got 2 for 6 euro, 
When I wanted another type of test.
I usually use cheapies usually.


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry just realised u mean weeks digital don't u.
I'm very tired.
Had my lil guy in hosp all day for mri.
I'm wrecked &#55357;&#56842;
He is flying around the place now :)


----------



## maryanne1987

lilesMom said:


> Sorry just realised u mean weeks digital don't u.
> I'm very tired.
> Had my lil guy in hosp all day for mri.
> I'm wrecked &#65533;&#65533;
> He is flying around the place now :)

Awww hope he's ok lilesmom? x


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah checking out the possibility of epilepsy surgery.
Needed mri done again before we meet the neurosurgeon .
He is happy out again.
:)
How are u?


----------



## maryanne1987

lilesMom said:


> Yeah checking out the possibility of epilepsy surgery.
> Needed mri done again before we meet the neurosurgeon .
> He is happy out again.
> :)
> How are u?

Yea all good here. Feeling quite rubbish today but symptoms make me happy lol. It's crazy when you feel happy about being sick. Hope all is good with you? Hope everyone else is doing well too! 

Awwww poor lad. Glad he's ok!


----------



## lilesMom

My ms has really dwindled.
its very patchy now.
But I'm eating better and taking probiotics
So that could be the cause.
I'm not sure what to think anymore.
I'm gonna just get to next scan 
I've gotten a bit detached from this preg since spotting.
Spotting is usually start of the end for me 
But bloods and scans hve been great so far this time 
They usually show slow rise on my mcs.
So I'm hopeful cos of that.
But shut off a bit cos of spotting
We hve appointments 4 out of 5 days next week.
So scan should come around fast :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Hope the little man is OK :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
He is fast asleep beside me :)
Happy out .
Xx 
How u doin x


----------



## lilesMom

I love ur sons name.
I've always liked Lucas and Caleb :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm doing surprisingly well now I've had a talk with myself :haha:

I'm not having time to think during the day work is crazy mad busy, I only work in the office once a week the rest of the time I'm out and about (i'm a health care assistant) but cover office staff when they are on holiday for my sins and by the time I'm home and eaten I'm wacked so go to bed!

Awwww thanks we love his names though we do say we wasted Caleb on him :haha:

What is your little dudes name?


----------



## lilesMom

:)
We hve lots going on these few weeks too
Distraction def makes it easier x
OH named our lil guy.
He is Simon.
I wasn't crazy about it when he first said it
But I love it now.
I was so sure it was a girl
We said id name a girl, oh name a boy
When we found out the gender on a scan, 
All I could think was now I don't get to name it :)


----------



## hmmohrma

I LOVE the name Simon! :) 

I can't wait to find out! People keep saying "she" when referring to Booboo, and that includes people who don't know we've always hoped for a daughter! I try not to be superstitious, but I was raised by an Italian woman, and it's hard not to be! ;) Of course at this point we'll be happy with anything just to know we have a healthy baby. Appointment is ion Tuesday, and I'm so nervous we won't still have a heartbeat. Fingers crossed all the symptoms I'm still having mean something.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx

Hope alls well fir u at appointment xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Got progesterone and hcg bloods done this morn.
And checking for uti.
Still having little bit spotting.
Nothing proper blood 
But shouldn't be having any id hope
Fingers crossed alls still well.
I still fell crappy and tired so hoping it is :)
Xxx


----------



## LynAnne

I've got my booking in appointment with the midwife this afternoon and it is making me feel so anxious. Ugh, could it not? I don't think I'll ever not worry about an appointment to be honest! Ive still got plenty of symptoms which I am hoping is a good sign. Just last night I couldn't shake the nausea for six hours and ended up with a really crappy headache. I'll take all the yucky feelings though if I can just have this baby!


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your ok lilesmom. I'm still spotting too, it's so scary! Just wish it would stop now!

Hope your appointment goes well Lynanne!


----------



## lilesMom

Best of luck at your appointment xxx

Maryanne its a constant pain!!
I've lost my excitement completely cos I don't know if things r going right or wrong for bub.
But we r doing all we can, the rest is out of our hands. Xx
Mine is very little, 
Its coloured discharge really 
But its def blood
Sorry tmi.
Hoping its aspirin making my cervix more likely to bleed 
But that's my optimistic guess &#55357;&#56842;
I'm achy but don't know if its normal amount.
Think it is.
Very tired and sicky but not always.
So its anybodys guess which way it will go.
I'm gonna try keep neutral
Until I know either way a bit more
But its hard xxx

When is ur next appointment and or scan hon xx 
Is it this Thurs u meet gynae?
Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm hoping mine is to do with my cervix too. Will find out hopefully on Wednesday. I'm paying for a private scan next week as im so anxious that I can't relax, my next nhs one isn't for a few weeks and can't wait that long! When's yours? Crossing my fingers that all is ok for you :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Awwwww I love love love the name Simon 

Hope you are all doing ok, still in limbo here see a nurse tomorrow I'm going to be begging for that scan :) Had terrible pains this afternoon but after a few good trumps I soon felt better :blush:

My trousers are stupidly tight, I'm a big girl (well 40 year old) anyway but have lost a lot of weight recently and treated myself to some new work trousers size 18 (not much to some but I was a size 22-24) my boobs are still tender and I'm still tired all the time so I'm taking all these things as positive :flower:


----------



## LynAnne

I hope that the spotting you're experiencing isn't anything serious and you get reassurance soon. The not knowing can be terrifying.

Midwife appointment went fine although they were running over an hour late! Super glad dh was with me for that! Now I've just got to wait to my scan on Friday at the epu. I hope everything is still okay!


----------



## maryanne1987

LynAnne said:


> I hope that the spotting you're experiencing isn't anything serious and you get reassurance soon. The not knowing can be terrifying.
> 
> Midwife appointment went fine although they were running over an hour late! Super glad dh was with me for that! Now I've just got to wait to my scan on Friday at the epu. I hope everything is still okay!

Yey, glad it went well! Good luck with your scan too! 

Good luck with your appointment to lucusmum.


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> I'm hoping mine is to do with my cervix too. Will find out hopefully on Wednesday. I'm paying for a private scan next week as im so anxious that I can't relax, my next nhs one isn't for a few weeks and can't wait that long! When's yours? Crossing my fingers that all is ok for you :)

Will they not scan u wed?
Or is it different office? Xx
Mine is Fri 
If it was weeks id def pay for private one.
Another few days is testing me :)
Hope alls well for u hon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lucasmom well done on the weight loss xx
I'm a total yoyo with my weight 
Really should lose 4 stone.
But the only thing that keeps the nausea under control is food 
Doh xx
Be worth it if I get bub.
Hope u get ur scan hon.
Lay it on really thick to the nurse 
Hopefully she can't refuse x


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne glad ur app went well xxx
Hurry up Fri for us both x


----------



## LynAnne

Lucasmum said:


> Awwwww I love love love the name Simon
> 
> Hope you are all doing ok, still in limbo here see a nurse tomorrow I'm going to be begging for that scan :) Had terrible pains this afternoon but after a few good trumps I soon felt better :blush:
> 
> My trousers are stupidly tight, I'm a big girl (well 40 year old) anyway but have lost a lot of weight recently and treated myself to some new work trousers size 18 (not much to some but I was a size 22-24) my boobs are still tender and I'm still tired all the time so I'm taking all these things as positive :flower:

Good for you with the weight loss! That's fab. I could do with losing a little weight as I'm the heaviest I've ever been but now is not the time! Maybe the nausea will help keep any extra weight off for a while. :haha: My boobs have been aching so bad today! Why have they gotta hurt?!?! Your symptoms all sound good so far!


----------



## maryanne1987

Nope! The rule in our epu us there has to be two weeks between scans. It's worth spending the money for a private scan for the reassurance. Plus the place where we go is amazing! The pictures are so clear compared to the nhs ones and the sonographer is so nice. 

I could do with losing a few stone too! Still haven't lost my baby weight from having aurora. Gonna be the size of a beached whale by the end of this pregnancy lol!

My boobs hurt too, not sure if it's a pregnancy thing though or cause I keep poking them to see if they are sore haha.


----------



## Lucasmum

I also give them a poke or twenty to see if they still hurt :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Haha we all be bruised :)

Got my hcg back ,
Doubling time of 4 days.
Came back at 97000, 
When I made out what I thought it be.
I thought over 120000 be what id expect.
Um...
Not conclusive either way again though.
Could still be normal
But I think it may be going a bit pear shaped.
Hope its not though xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

lilesMom said:


> Haha we all be bruised :)
> 
> Got my hcg back ,
> Doubling time of 4 days.
> Came back at 97000,
> When I made out what I thought it be.
> I thought over 120000 be what id expect.
> Um...
> Not conclusive either way again though.
> Could still be normal
> But I think it may be going a bit pear shaped.
> Hope its not though xxx

Once levels start climbing very high it takes levels longer to double. I can't remember the exact figure this starts at but one study showed that at 30dpo Hcg can take up to 7 days to double and still result in a healthy full term pregnancy. I read the article while pregnant with dd and concerned about my numbers. It really was an interesting read as Id always been told 48-72 hours. If I can find the article then I will post the link. Try not to worry lilesmom, I'm sure all is ok xx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
I'm trying not to be too hopeful or too glum.
It could totally go either way still.
I'll try prepare for the worst but hope for the best.
:)


----------



## lilesMom

Just found page on hcg that said over 6000 hcg doubling time very unreliable way to judge preg and that over 4 days is normal at that stage.
Fingers crossed &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## maryanne1987

lilesMom said:


> Just found page on hcg that said over 6000 hcg doubling time very unreliable way to judge preg and that over 4 days is normal at that stage.
> Fingers crossed &#65533;&#65533;

Keeping my fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## hmmohrma

Oh my I've missed a lot today! Great on the weight loss. Anything to be healthier for pregnancy is worth it. Now we all just have to be okay putting on weight to have healthy little ones in November! 

I'm sorry to hear you ladies are still spotting and having difficulty getting scans to reassure you. I hope all is well, and I know spotting is not uncommon. It doesn't help anyone feel better though. 

I'm with you all on the bruises from poking boobs. I was so worried symptoms seemed gone last night that I was poking like crazy. Then I slept on my stomach for a few hours and woke up with super sore boobs from the pressure. I also had a lot of nausea today. 

My appointment is tomorrow, and I am soooooo nervous. People keep telling me I'll be fine, but they don't understand the worry before an appointment when they haven't been through devastating ultrasounds. DH and I are still trying to stay positive, but I know I'm going to be freaking out when I climb on the table tomorrow. Here's hoping my next post will be good news and a nice photo.


----------



## lilesMom

Looking forward to your update hon xxx
Nothing but good for u I hope xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck for your appointment hmmohrma


----------



## lilesMom

I hve got to stop eating so much
But it really calms my nausea.
I've put up 8 pounds already!!!
But I know 4 or 5 of those is prob bloat.
Cos my system is sluggish :blush:
Small grievance really if alls well :)


----------



## maryanne1987

lilesMom said:


> I hve got to stop eating so much
> But it really calms my nausea.
> I've put up 8 pounds already!!!
> But I know 4 or 5 of those is prob bloat.
> Cos my system is sluggish :blush:
> Small grievance really if alls well :)

I've put on weight, I know I have but I refuse to get on the scales. I've had HG in all my other pregnancies but this time I only have the odd day of sickness and I'm hungry all the time. It's so new to me. my weight does worry me, I'm not a skinny girl so dont want to put on too much!


----------



## Lucasmum

Nurse cant refer me for a scan but said the doctor will friday, had all my bloods done today as needed some anyway so they said may as well get them out the way hope to hell there are some numbers in there and the doc can tell me these on friday :flower:

Other than that alls good apart from feeling like a sodding pin cushion they have upped all my insulin and have me checking my blood sugars 8 times a day :wacko: I'm getting worried I'll run out of blood :haha:

G/L for the appointment tomorrow


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah I stayed away from scales for a week.
Bad news today &#55357;&#56842;
I went for two walks though.
So ill try control it with more exercise.
Less junk too, if I only eat good food
Hopefully it will be ok.
I really cant afford more weight.
I've way too much as is.
Best of luck tomorrow hon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lucas mom, can Dr do one Fri or refer u?
Hope ur not waiting long xxx
U poor thing,8 times a day is a lot 
Did u get some dodgy results to say so many
Or just precaution ?
Hope alls well xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hmmohmra how did appointment go xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

lilesMom said:


> Lucas mom, can Dr do one Fri or refer u?
> Hope ur not waiting long xxx
> U poor thing,8 times a day is a lot
> Did u get some dodgy results to say so many
> Or just precaution ?
> Hope alls well xxx

I think refer so next week no doubt!

I'm a very poorly controlled type 2 diabetic partly my fault partly genetics my father was the same, I had started previous to pregnancy a new injection (not insulin) and it was getting there but had to stop that asap so the insulin is all new to me I have to take it 5 times a day and my dosages are changing every 3-4 days which is why I have to test so much so the nurse can get the right dose I dont mind to much if its worth it in the end :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

Ah hugs 
Def lil bean is worth the hassle xxx
Hope they get a handle on it soon for u xx
My dad has type 2 as well.
He isn't too bad though.
He is supposed to check everyday but refuses
He is badly needle phobic
And blood phobic :)
Dr checks few times a year when he will let her.
Seems under control ish with his tablets.
He is much better with diet now too.
But took him ages to get a handle on it.
Must be tough figuring it all out xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Sorry to hear all your going through lucusmum. My nan who we moved in with us has type 2 diabeties. She struggled for a long time with it but she's finally getting it under control with metformin and diet. Hopefully yours will settle down too, must be tough.


----------



## Lucasmum

I should be well used to it its not a new thing but have always been a bit lazy with it all really its only in the last 11 months I have kicked myself up the bum to look after myself better so its still all correcting itself and getting right then this pregnancy came along so I have to be even more careful 

hmmohrma how did the appointment go?


----------



## maryanne1987

How is everyone doing today? All good I hope. Hope everyone's appointments went ok?


----------



## Lucasmum

Frigging exhausted today went out for a lovely lunch with my boss and a big meal in the afternoon just made me want to sleep, I'm oncall tonight and can not wait for 2200 by then all calls will be complete and the phone wont ring so I can sleep :sleep::sleep:


----------



## LynAnne

I've actually felt pretty good today which is totally disconcerting! My brain keeps telling me something must be wrong as I've only felt a little sick today and I'm not completely exhausted... Yet. Who knows I might be fast asleep by 10pm! I can't help but worry. I'm sort of desperate for my scan on Friday but I'm also absolutely terrified. Ahhhh!


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm feel crappy today too! I have a chest Infection and can't take anything for it, be glad when I feel better now. 

Sorry your feeling rubbish too lucusmum! Hope time passes quickly for you so you can rest! 

Good luck for your scan lynanne. I'm crossing my fingers that it goes well for you!


----------



## Lucasmum

When and how are you telling siblings there is a new baby on the way, I'm desperate to tell Lucas but wont until we know whats happening, we made that mistake with the first m/c and for a long time he was convinced he killed the baby by leaning on my tummy :nope: I do not want him feeling like that again if all is not well, also he is the worst secret keeper EVER and I dont want him blabbing :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

We told zack early on. He's 10, and he pretty much guessed the minute I started throwing up. He's autistic and he notices small details so it would have been hard to lie to him. We do worry as when we lost tabitha we had to explain it to him, we had told him a few weeks earlier thinking we were safe. It was tough but he did cope well, was very proud. The other Angels he didn't know about. Thank goodness we knew he would take the news well about this baby, he's been desperate for another baby since just after we brought aurora home. He loves babies! Lol. We have announced to everyone now but keeping him quiet was hard, we had to resort to bribery lol.


----------



## hmmohrma

So sorry I didn't report yesterday. We were out all day, lunch with DH's Grammie, dinner with my sister, late night snack with friends who are about to move. 

We HEARD the heartbeat with an abdominal doppler. I am only 10w5d, so she said she didn't know if it would work. She found it in under 30 seconds! Then the doctor used a handheld ultrasound, we had an early US at 6w4d to find heartbeat and will have another in 4 more weeks so we didn't have one yesterday. He showed us our perfectly formed baby (we had issues with deformity with our second pregnancy, but it wasn't seen until the 9 week US when there was no heartbeat), and Booboo was moving all around. It was AMAZING! We were so caught up that we didn't snap a photo or video, but it was great. I couldn't believe all that moment was happening and I can't even feel it. We feel like we can finally relax and enjoy. Thanks for asking ladies!


----------



## kls9503

Yay for the good checkup hmmohrma. My next appointment is next Friday and it seems forever away! That's so awesome you heard the baby's heartbeat. My ob has one of those handheld ultrasound things too. Aren't they great?

I've been under the weather since Monday. Seasonal allergies so nothing too bad, just helps drag me down further. Yuck!


----------



## maryanne1987

So glad it went ok hmmohrma! Really pleased for you!


----------



## lilesMom

Hurray hmmohmra
Great news xxx

Maryanne hope u feel better soon xx
Could y not get preg safe antibiotic?
X

Lucas mum hope u get ur rest soon xx

Lynanne I'm the same
Scan tomorrow, want it now
And don't it ever :)

Kls hey
Hope ur allergies feel better soon x

Not sure what way tomorrow is gonna go.
Sometimes I feel very preg.
Other times not at all.
Only one more sleep left :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I might have to lilesmom, been like this over a week now. Feel so poorly, but I really only want to take antibiotics as a last resort really. See what the gp says tomorrow. 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow, I'm sure it will go well, try not to worry.


----------



## lilesMom

If its lingering antib might be better for u and bub than being sick.
Hugs x
Hope ur better soon.

I'm nervous for the morn but not too bad
I'm thinking more of Simon lately 
Had mri last week, his neurologist really thinks surgery is looking like best option.
Scary choice to make soon.
We see the person who decides if surgery is offered or not next Thurs.
So I'm not thinking of being preg as obsessively as I was :)

If we can handle both, we will get both 
If its not meant to be , I can handle that too.
:)
Long winded :)


----------



## maryanne1987

lilesMom said:


> If its lingering antib might be better for u and bub than being sick.
> Hugs x
> Hope ur better soon.
> 
> I'm nervous for the morn but not too bad
> I'm thinking more of Simon lately
> Had mri last week, his neurologist really thinks surgery is looking like best option.
> Scary choice to make soon.
> We see the person who decides if surgery is offered or not next Thurs.
> So I'm not thinking of being preg as obsessively as I was :)
> 
> If we can handle both, we will get both
> If its not meant to be , I can handle that too.
> :)
> Long winded :)

I love the way you think, I try to think like that too. If it's meant to be it will be, it's the only way I keep going sometimes. I'm so sorry your little lad is going through so much. We have been there with our son. He had a major stomach surgery last year and it was such a difficult time. His quality of life is much better now though so was worth it. Hope everything gets sorted for your boy soon! 

And you we right about the antibiotics. I started running a 39.4 degree fever and coughing up blood. So after an a&e trip it turns out I have severe bronchitis. So on amoxilicin for a week. I'm nervous but doc assured me they were safe, and the risk of the infection harming baby was higher than any risk the medication carried.


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs hon.
U must feel awfull xx
Hope ur on the mend now and feel better soon xx

Thanks 
I'm not positive all the time 
But I try to focus on better side.
Sometimes when I write that I'm persuading myself of it 
Hee hee

Hope u feel better hon
Giant hugs x


----------



## Lucasmum

Good luck for tomorrow lilesMom :flower:


----------



## kls9503

Hope your appointment goes well lilesmom. I'm the same way about not feeling pregnant at times. It's kinda scary! Sometimes I wish I had every single pregnancy symptom but other times I'm excited to have had it so easy thus far.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies.
About to get ready to go.
I know kls , um the same.
When I'm not nauseous I'm wondering are things ok
When I am , I feel glad but sorry for myself &#55357;&#56842;
Cant win.
:)


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck lilesmom xx


----------



## LynAnne

lilesmom, good luck for today. i hope everything goes great.

Thankfully everything was amazing at my scan today. I was absolutely terrified that she was going to have to tell me bad news but nope, baby is in there, wriggling away, waving at mum and dad. Heart beat was fab and baby was measuring 9+6 which is a little ahead of schedule. I know at this stage it can be normal for the measurements to be up to a week off but it gives me a little reassurance that my baby is growing strong. 

I hope nobody minds but here is my scan picture. Is it weird if I'm now wondering if I am growing a little boy or girl? I think it's because it's the first time I've had a scan and it has actually looked like a baby!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/dibdabdebs/P4220962_zpsjwopusb3.jpg


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey I'm so pleased for you lynanne! What a lovely clear picture! I wonder all the time weather im having a boy or a girl. I honestly don't mind either way, long as baby is healthy but I think it's normal to be curious. I'm not sure if we are finding out, but the wondering and guessing is fun:)


----------



## LynAnne

Thanks, maryanne. I've always wanted a little girl but now, after all we have been through, I couldn't care less so long as they are healthy. I am not bothered which way it goes in the slightest. DH and I spoke about it this morning and I think we will probably find out. I think I would like to but if DH said he didn't then we wouldn't. I just think it would be nice to know. I don't even know if we would necessarily really tell anyone else but I think I'd like to know! Not that it would matter, the nursery is getting a yellow and grey dinosaur theme regardless of gender! :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

We love dinosaurs In our house too! Lol. First toy I ever bought my dd was a little dinosaur. If we do find out then we won't be telling anyone either. I get fed up of people asking 'which are you hoping for' 'when can you find out' even before they ask if baby is ok. All im hoping for is a take home baby. I am curious which im having though. I am looking forward to finding out either at a scan or when baby is born. My ds did tell me last night though that if it's a girl then we have to keep having babies till he gets his brother. He's so funny!


----------



## lilesMom

Lovely scan pic hon.
Glad alls well xxx

My lil blobby is measuring bang on 
Starting to believe I might get this one now.
Ordering a Doppler today I think.
Hurray :)

I started wondering gender on car on way home too
I think its cos om relaxing and letting myself dream and hope a little now
I don't care either way but feel it might be a girl
But I thought that with ds too :)
Healthy is my only wish xx


----------



## lilesMom

My lovely blob :)
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160422_13_06_50_Pro.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 1


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey lilesmom!!! So so pleased for you!!! Been checking for updates all morning!


----------



## lilesMom

I tried to come on b and b in the hosp
But my roaming internet wouldn't work.
Had to wait to get home to proper internet.
Starting to believe I might get this one now :)

How u doin xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Oh that's great news, lilesmom. Lovely scan picture. It's hard not to wonder about gender, isnt it? Even though I have no preference any more I can't hep but wonder!


----------



## maryanne1987

lilesMom said:


> I tried to come on b and b in the hosp
> But my roaming internet wouldn't work.
> Had to wait to get home to proper internet.
> Starting to believe I might get this one now :)
> 
> How u doin xxx

I'm sure your baby is a take home baby lilesmom :) 

Im feeling a little bit better today, thanks for asking. Antibiotics must be starting to work a bit. 

I stupidly used my doppler and couldn't find a heartbeat :( I know it's dumb, and I always swore I wouldn't check before 16 weeks but I'm worrying now.


----------



## lilesMom

Take a break and then try again
Always used to work with Simon.
I just ordered one, 
I had a lend of one with ds
But they r preg now too
So had to get my own.
My finger hovered over the buy button for ages.
Dopplers are both good and bad.
Glad ur feeling a bit better xxx


----------



## lilesMom

LynAnne said:


> Oh that's great news, lilesmom. Lovely scan picture. It's hard not to wonder about gender, isnt it? Even though I have no preference any more I can't hep but wonder!

Me too :)
Its part of the fun.
I'll def ask at scans
We found out with ds as early as we coyld
But he didn't cooperate for a bit


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad both the scans went went well today :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Lucas mom. Xx
How u doin today ?

Maryanne u use Doppler again?
X


----------



## Lucasmum

A bit meh to be honest had my doctors appointment today and feel it was a complete waste of time :growlmad:

She told me she couldnt refer me for an early scan but reluctantly did saying well I suppose after previous history they will see you, felt like I was putting her out and begging :nope:

She said epu would be in touch, I see the midwife on tuesday hopefully she will make me feel like she has time for me and listen to my concerns :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

Whatever happened to reassuring the patient
Some docs r sucky at bedside manner
Hugs xx
Least u will get ur scan anyway.
But annoying she didn't just refer u without dithering.
This time and last mc I went to Dr really early
Cos of past history and cos id been referred to preg loss clinic
But they only count a loss of u had it Dr confirmed.
Hence the early visit.
Both times she said people don't normally come to see me this early u know
As if I was wrong to.
She is normally very nice and good.
But her opinion was different to mine.
When I said I just want it confirmed in case of more losses,
She was fine.
Epu take it more seriously.
Their job is us :)
Lots of other Drs think no point to early scans.
But mentally there is a huge point to them for us.
Sorry really rambly, 
My pet peeve is Drs making it harder on people with bad preg history 
Its hard enough to begin with.
Hope epu see u soon hon xxc


----------



## lilesMom

I'm looking forward to my Doppler now.
I'm glad its not due to be delivered for a week
Cos dumbie that I am id prob use it now :)


----------



## kls9503

Yay for the good scans ladies! Lovely pics of the babies

Maryanne, I haven't used a Doppler but I know I've read several times on bnb that it sometimes helps to sit on the edge of the bed and dangle your legs over the side. Don't know how that helps, but maybe you can give it a try.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks kls
How u doin x


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks kls. I tried again, still couldn't find it. I've never used one this early so it's probably my lack of experience that's stopped me finding it. But it's still worried me. But decided not to stress about it. Having a private scan next Saturday so only got to get through the next week. It's my own fault for being so silly. I broke my own rule about using a doppler early :( will never do that again. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## lilesMom

Did u hve a full bladdar
Can help 
Lie on couch with ur legs over the edge
Pushes pelvis up
Placenta could be in the way too hon
Sometimes no matter how much u try,
U wont find of bub is hiding xx


----------



## LynAnne

Maryanne, you are still early enough that you just might not be able to locate it. Try not to worry too much. Baby is still tiny at this point. It's no wonder it's tricky to find the heartbeat! My sister has a Doppler that she says I can have whenever I want but I'm going to try and leave it as long as possible to avoid extra worrying. I might cave before my next scan though, three weeks is a long time to wait!


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies. I'm not gonna even try again. I always said I wouldn't use one before 16 weeks and im kicking myself because I did. My midwife phoned me yesterday and I told her and even she said I was silly to try so I'm gonna relax over it and not let it stress me out. It's a lovely day so I'm gonna take the kiddies out and forget all about it :)


----------



## kls9503

I'm sure it's just too early to find the heartbeat, Maryanne. 

I'm doing good lilesmom. Feeling really good lately. Boobs still real sore and I get moody at times still but overall I'm feeling great! 

I have my next doctor appointment on Friday. 6 days away yippee!


----------



## hmmohrma

Yay Lilesmom! Its a beautiful picture! 

Maryanne, try not to worry (yeah right), but maybe if you try again in a couple weeks you'll have better luck. I'm so scared to even buy one bc I don't want to worry. 

Lucasmom, I'm sorry your doctor is being so difficult. Is it possible for you to switch to someone else? I know it's all a bit different there from the US, so I'm not sure about that. If it is possible, maybe you should of you will continue to see this doctor for your pregnancy. DH and I had a bad experience with our original OB after the second loss and switched to a different doctor in the practice. We absolutely love him, so there are good ones out there. Good luck getting a scan. Maybe ask if they're willing to at least do a handheld ultra sound?


----------



## lilesMom

I forgot to say Maryanne bub is super low still too.
Like just above ur vj :)
More than tummy.
Plus they move.
When I used to listen to Simon he used to squiggle away from it :)
But if it worries u , ur much better off put it away for a few weeks xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Kls glad ur doing good.
Hurray Friday is only around the corner for u xx

I'm in Ireland but I don't think Drs here hve hand held dopplers.
I've never seen one in any hosp or Drs.
Think ye r a bit ahead of us.
Id love one for at home though :)


----------



## lilesMom

We had a lovely day today.
Stayed outside all day.
Had a bbq in the eve.
I love it when its finally sunny :)


----------



## Lucasmum

hmmohrma said:


> Yay Lilesmom! Its a beautiful picture!
> 
> Maryanne, try not to worry (yeah right), but maybe if you try again in a couple weeks you'll have better luck. I'm so scared to even buy one bc I don't want to worry.
> 
> Lucasmom, I'm sorry your doctor is being so difficult. Is it possible for you to switch to someone else? I know it's all a bit different there from the US, so I'm not sure about that. If it is possible, maybe you should of you will continue to see this doctor for your pregnancy. DH and I had a bad experience with our original OB after the second loss and switched to a different doctor in the practice. We absolutely love him, so there are good ones out there. Good luck getting a scan. Maybe ask if they're willing to at least do a handheld ultra sound?

She wasnt my regular doctor so hopefully wont see her again, I'm thinking of changing practice anyway as all the doctors are leaving and its a bit uncertain if they will remain open anyway (i'm a doctor jinx 3 years living in this area and this is the 3rd practice to close on me :blush: )

I will mainly been seen by the diabetic team at the hospital as I'm high risk and all the nurses there have so far been really lovely :flower:

I see the midwife Tues I'm hoping she is nicer and has more time for me.

Not sure if I will buy a dopplar this time round had one for my son and it took till at least 16 weeks to hear anything but loved it when I could but me being me ordered it before the test had even dried so when it arrived and I couldnt find anything I went into full blown panic mode :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks lilesmom. We had a lovely day too! Weather was amazing here in Wales, first time for everything I guess. 

Anyone else showing yet? I'm surprised by how big my bump is getting so early on!


----------



## lilesMom

I'm not exactly showing but I'm losing the ability to hold in my tummy.
So looks like I am.
Between that and bloat,people notice me early :)
Feels a little hard where bub is now too.
I started showing really early with simes too.
I'm even buying bigger pants today
Not sure if maternity just yet
Or just loose ones :)
Loose ones would do for a bit

But then id hopefully hve to buy mat ones anyway.
So....
Might just go straight to mat :)
Nervous to buy just in case though.
But feeling a little safer.
I'm rambling again :)
Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha I always ramble on too, don't worry. I'm Wondering with me if it's because I haven't long had a baby. Think my belly is still loose. No need to get out the maternity clothes though as I hadn't stopped wearing them from the last pregnancy haha! 

Just noticed your update lucusmum, hopefully the midwife will be a little nicer. 

Good luck to everyone with appointments this week. Looking forward to updates :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Defiantly lots of bloat going on here nothing that can be defined as a bump yet more like I ate to many pies :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Lucasmum said:


> Defiantly lots of bloat going on here nothing that can be defined as a bump yet more like I ate to many pies :haha:

Hahaha! I always look like that :p


----------



## LynAnne

I think a lot of it is bloat but I am calling it my little bump. It's nicer than admitting it's a little bit of podge! :haha: I can't really suck it in properly any more so bump it is. I can't believe that I'm 10 weeks tomorrow by lmp but my little baby should be measuring over 10 weeks now. It feels great but I am still very much just trying to take it a day at a time. Anyone else still scared to get their hopes up?


----------



## lilesMom

My hopes r edging up.
Cautiously :)
If alls still measuring good and looking good at next scan.
They will go up even more.
But yeah def still cautious.
Reining myself in a bit just I case.
Hope everyone here has sticky bub and healthy preg xxx


----------



## LynAnne

We've passed the time of our mmc but I still feel like I can't let myself believe that this is really going to happen yet. Maybe once we get our next scan I will as that will be almost thirteen weeks and into second tri. I've never made it that far!


----------



## lilesMom

With all of my losses I would hve had bad scans and poor growth and light proper blood by now.
This one is s far so good.
Same as my son ( apart from the very slight coloured discharge which has stopped)
So I've lots of reason to be hopefull.
But its hard to get too excited cos I know that's the way ur bubble can get burst.
I think its normal we still hve nerves hon xxx
I'm thinking dating scan will reduce mine by another lot.
The 8 week scan being good reduced mine hugely.
Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh yea, I won't relax till I'm past the date I lost tabitha. Then I know I will calm down a little. I hate being afraid every time I go the loo. Every twinge freaks me out. How DH puts up with me I don't know. 

Fingers crossed we all get our take home babies.


----------



## LynAnne

I have had some twinges lately that freak me out plus my sickness is calming down a little and it is so unnerving! I know its common at this point for the sickness to lessen but it doesn't scare me any less. Every time I go to the toilet and don't see blood is q relief but at the same time I didn't have that with my mmc. I've been positive all day so I think I'm just balancing it out by worrying now!


----------



## maryanne1987

I have days where I'm calm ish and days where im in full on panic mode. More calm days would be nice. The worrying is exhausting. I'm looking forward to being able to feel baby move as that's always something that relaxes me once I feel it. I felt dd at 13 weeks so I'm hoping it will be early again. She was a very very active baby though.


----------



## maryanne1987

How is everyone doing today? Who's got appointments this week? We have a scan saturday. Getting nervous now :/


----------



## lilesMom

Good hon thanks.
Feeling a little too good.
But I really shouldn't complain.
I prob be sick again tomorrow.
Feel like tummy is stretching again this eve
So hope alls well :)
I don't know when my next appointment is.
Waiting on a letter to tell me :)

Best of luck sat xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

can we swap? I feel like death tonight lol. Remember the romantic meal with hubby? That's now me throwing up non stop and him holding back my hair lol. Glad your feeling good though! 

You have any ideas what you might be having this time? I'm getting boy vibes this time for me. I don't mind either way though.


----------



## Lucasmum

Hope your feeling better maryanne :flower:

I'm whacked after two weeks at work sitting on my arse and finishing at 1600, I'm now back on the road doing the visits started at 0730 didnt get a break till 1500, then back out till 2130 but I couldnt do it had to get someone to cover my last hour :nope:

I have the midwife tomorrow, still dont know how I'm feeling, my boobs are so painful and are still growing they kinda hang out the bottom and sides of my bra but I refuse to buy any new ones yet :haha: I've defo got bloat going on I can hardly zip my tunic up :blush: and constipation :blush: really hope I get sent to epu tomorrow unless she is the doctors evil sister lol


----------



## NinjaKitty5

I have my OB physical tomorrow :) at 10:45 
i was informed i will also be getting an ultrasound as they don't use a Doppler until 12 weeks :) 
i am 11+5 tomorrow :) i am slowly starting to become more optimistic that everything is going to be just fine with this sweet little bub<3


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck lucusmum. I hope this appointment goes better for you! Midwives are normally a lot nicer than doctors.

Hope your appointment goes well ninjakitty. 

Looking forward to both of your updates!


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs to u both.
Hope ur feeling better Maryanne xxx
Least u know he isn't cross if he is there with u xxx
Hope ur feeling better x

Lucas mom.
God that's a long day!!
Id be wrecked if I wasn't preg
Let alone now.

Just got a text to say delivery arriving within an hour.
I don't know if its my Doppler or my face cleanser :)
Hope its the cleanser.
Id prefer Doppler as late as poss :)
But part of me getting excited thinking might be it!!


----------



## lilesMom

Just saw ur post now ninja kitty.
Hurray for us.
Hope alls well xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Has your delivery come? what was it


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm intrigued too! :p what was it?


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry it was only my face cleanser and toner :)
I was a bit disappointed.
I was holding my pee and all 
In case it was my Doppler.
Silly me.
I'm better off if its slow :)


----------



## lilesMom

I started taking fybogel soluble fiber
I feel a good deal better on it.
But id love some reassurance now I don't feel as crappy.
I'm sad!!
Should be glad I only feel slightly queasy.
My ms started really really early this time
So I'm hoping that's why its easing early too.
This preg feels like its still ok
But different to Simon.
Thinking girl
But I'm always wrong 
And id be delighted either way :)

But my boobs actuallly feel like they r growing today again. :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Awwww that sucks. When will your doppler come now then? 

I wonder if our predictions will be right. Will you be finding out lilesmom?


----------



## lilesMom

Its due to be delivered between today and Fri I think. :

Yup ill def find out.
Id find out now if I could
Hee hee


----------



## Lucasmum

I was hoping for the monitor as well :haha:

Just back from my booking in appointment, went as well as could be expected, she cant refer me for the early scan and is convinced the doctor hasnt bothered :dohh: But I have to speak with the secretary to find out if I have and of course "I'm sorry the doctor secretary isnt at her desk right now please call back" I did try and make another docs appointment but they are so short on doctors the earliest they could give me was 2 weeks time by the time I have waited it will be pretty much time for the 12 week scan anyway :wacko:

She did say the diabetic team may want me in early and will add onto the referral notes that I want a scan asap, trying to convince OH now that paying for a private scan will be a good idea but he is having none of it, then again he isnt one to part with his pennies easily


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so sorry the appointment didn't go well Lucusmum. Getting a referral to the epu here too is a nightmare. A few years back if you had three or more losses you automatically qualified for an early scan. Now unless there is more than one episode of bleeding in the current pregnancy then you don't get scanned. And first you have to have betas and a doctor check you over to make sure you aren't lying about bleeding. They even make you bring the pads in to prove you are bleeding! It's ridiculous. We have had a few as im spotting non stop but we also pay for private scans too. We paid £60 for the one we are having saturday but I'm the week they are only £45. If say that's your best option at the moment. I know its spending money but if your not hanving any luck with the epu and it gives you reassurance then surely your oh will think it's worth it?


----------



## LynAnne

I think it's ridiculous how much you've been messed around, Lucasmum. It makes me realise how "lucky" I am that I will always qualify for an early scan. As I had an ectopic last April, my left tube removed and I am now at a higher risk of another in the future I can self refer to the EPU for a scan at six weeks. I think I'm also really lucky in the way that the midwife I have had at the EPU all through my MMC and this pregnancy is super nice. She is happy to have me in for reassurance scans every ten day to two weeks if I need it hence why I've had three scans already. My next scan is the "real" on at almost 13 weeks which will be the first time I'm not in the EPU but I've been told if I'm worried at all between now and then, even if it's as simple as my symptoms have lessened and left me scared, I have just to call and they'll give me another appointment.

I understand that EPUs can be really busy and they don't want people exploiting their service but it seems nuts that you haven't been able to get a referral/appointment after having losses!


----------



## lilesMom

Can u ring the epu direct 
We can as long as preg is Dr confirmed
And we hve been to epu for prev loss.
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Still waiting on my "12" week scan date.
Can be anywhere up to 14.
But I was hoping for earlier.
but no news yet.
I got two hospital app letters today.
But not my scan.
I was all excited cos I thought it was it finally
Gonna give it till end of week
And then ring to make sure referral is gone in!!


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry billion posts.
But I hve lots more energy today.
I know I shouldn't complain
But its very early to start feeling a bit better!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Mines not till I'm 14 weeks. I was 14+6 with my dd before I had my dating scan with her. Out hospital is a shambles though as you probably guessed by my earlier post about our epu. I didn't get a letter so I rang and they chased it up. Good job I did or I would have still been waiting. It's a good plan to ring if you dont hear from them. Hopefully you wont have to wait to long for your scan.


----------



## LynAnne

My "12" week scan is on the 13th of May which by lmp means I should be 12+4 but baby has been measuring ahead so perhaps closer to 13 weeks. When we call the central booking office for our booking in appointment with the midwife we are also given our date for the scan. So I've known since about seven weeks and it felt ages away! Still does!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks. Xx
Yeah I suppose it cone round faster bu knowing later.
I'm just afraid if I let it too late, 
I wont get one till 14 weeks.
I'll give um till Fri.
I think I possibly got forgotten 
At my 6.5 week scan she said she would send it in
But then cos I was back at 8 weeks again, 
Maybe she left it till then.
But at 8 week one they just assumed it was done 
Hopefully it be here by then.
14 is late isn't it
Feels like ages away.
12 is bad enough :)
I think is hve to get private in middle if that long


----------



## lilesMom

But cheapest I can find one for is 80.
Saucy enough when I'm not working :)


----------



## maryanne1987

That's what we are doing lilesmom. I can't wait till I'm 14 weeks so need that reassurance. Lucky though that the scans are a bit cheaper here. £80 is a lot. The clinic we go to even offers a 5 minute appointment for £30 where they just check for a heartbeat and nothing else. It's a good option for quick reassurance.


----------



## lilesMom

Wow id love that.
That's all I want.
Just to see things r ok.
Xx
Is it sat urs is now?
Hope alls,well for u xxx


----------



## lilesMom

My Doppler wont be here till next wed.
Doh.
But I'm better off.
I'll be over 9.5 weeks then
So great chance it might pick it up.
:)


----------



## maryanne1987

That's good timing lilesmom. Lear it stops you using it too soon. Mine is packed away again and not coming out till I'm past 16 weeks.


----------



## Lucasmum

I've never known anything like it I hate that surgery so much really hope it shuts down :haha:

I'm temepted to go to the EPU in Southend thats where we lived with the previous losses and they said go back anytime OH thinks I'm crazy :blush:

He wont spend out he is a what will be will be kinda guy no frigging help to me though, I need to call the docs again but dont have time today I'm crazy busy all week which isnt a bad thing it gives me no time to think


----------



## lilesMom

I'm used to using one with my ds.
So hoping ill find it easy enough.
Once u find it once , its easy enough then.
But if placenta is in front u wont hear it till much later 
But judging by my scan I don't think it is :)

Could u go back to ur old place ?
Is that epu far from u?
If it was me, I think I would xx


----------



## maryanne1987

If they will see you then I'd be tempted. Epu units vary so much by area. Can you not ring them and see what they say? I'm lucky that my DH doesnt mind me having private scans. He's a nightmare with money, he'd waste it all on crisps and football stickers if I didn't take charge. So he can't say anything over me spending money on a scan. 

See your making me want to try my doppler again now lilesmom. I'm 11 Weeks tomorrow. Must stay strong and leave it packed away lol


----------



## Lucasmum

I got reffered just spoke to the doctors secretary and she told me she did it herself yesterday so just got to wait for a call eeeepp very excited now lol


----------



## lilesMom

If your not confident with it and it would worry u more Maryanne
Id leave it packed away.
Ur scan will be better for reassurance than any Doppler xx 

Hurray hope ur epu call u fast.
Ours usually fit u in within a few days.
Hope ur place is fast too.
Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Lucasmum said:


> I got reffered just spoke to the doctors secretary and she told me she did it herself yesterday so just got to wait for a call eeeepp very excited now lol

Really pleased for you. Hopefully they won't keep you waiting long :)


----------



## lilesMom

Unsubscribed by accident 
So posting to get it back :)
Xxx


----------



## hmmohrma

lilesMom said:


> Kls glad ur doing good.
> Hurray Friday is only around the corner for u xx
> 
> I'm in Ireland but I don't think Drs here hve hand held dopplers.
> I've never seen one in any hosp or Drs.
> Think ye r a bit ahead of us.
> Id love one for at home though :)

DH and I checked online last night. They are at least $1000 and the companies will only sell to medical professionals. Probably for the better...we'd never get anything done.


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah I looked um up ages ago.
Think they were a,few grand at the time :)
So def a no :)
Nice dream though 
Hee hee


----------



## Lucasmum

Missed a call from epu today could have kicked myself called back they could see me tomorrow but it's to late to get my work covered and with the bank holiday weekend they can't see me till weds now at 0920 if only I hadn't missed that call I could have got it sorted whilst the office was open so annoyed with myself right now


----------



## lilesMom

Ah no. 
Feck it .
Hugs
Least u hve scan soon now.
But I know it sucks u could hve had tomorrow
But least ur not still waiting for referral xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Would your work not let you? I know when I was a manager we legally could not say no to any antenatal appointments. It's agaisnt the law to deny a pregnant woman care. Sucks you have to wait but I am pleased you finally have an appointment.


----------



## Lucasmum

They probably would have but I need to be back in the office for 1545 and the only appointment was 1515 if I wasn't Oncall this weekend it wouldn't have mattered about being back and I'm to nice and don't like letting people down


----------



## maryanne1987

At least you know you have appointment coming up now I guess rather than the stress and worry of trying to get one. Hope the time passes quickly for you. 

My scan is saturday, I'm starting to get nervous.


----------



## Lucasmum

It should go quick, I'm working all day tomorrow on call all weekend and then really busy working mon and tues so dont have time to dwell :flower:

I hope everything goes well for you saturday


----------



## lilesMom

Fingers crossed for great scans for ye both xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

My coordiantor told me this morning it would have been a lot easier for her to cover my shift this afternoon than the ones on Weds :haha: 

Got my date through today for my 12 week which is the 18th May I'm already in the hospital at lunch time for my sons appointment now I need the morning off as well, think I may just take a holiday day :flower:

How are we all feeling this morning


----------



## lilesMom

Can u ring and get eve one now?
Doh
Xx

I got my next scan date too.
25 th may.
Not too bad.
:)


----------



## maryanne1987

That's rubbish lucusmum :( yey on the date for the dating scan though! Glad you both have dates. Did you need to phone after lilesmom? Mines on the 12th may.

I'm ok, just nervous for tomorrow. Went to the zoo with the kids today which was nice but ive noticed how tired im getting so quickly. And hungry. I'm hungry all the time but there's nothing I want to eat. It's driving me mad!


----------



## lilesMom

No I said I give them till post today 
And it arrived today :)
Sweet :)
Best of luck tomorrow hon.
Totally understand the nerves 
Hugs xx
I wake up starving but get full fast first half the day
Second half the day I'm sicky unless I eat lots.
I'm putting up weight way too fast.
Doh.
But it sucks feeling sick.
Trying to make healthier choices now.
But all I want is carbs sometimes .


----------



## Lucasmum

Just popped on to say good luck tomorrow Maryanne :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies! Means a lot. Will update after the scan tomorrow xx


----------



## LynAnne

Good luck for tomorrow, Maryanne. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## maryanne1987

My little squiggle :) spent the whole scan wriggling around. Got moved. ahead by a few days too, so my due date for now till my dating scan is 13th November. Moving closer to my sons birthday now. Only three days after his!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lilesMom

Cuteness.
Really glad it went well xxx
Lovely pic x


----------



## Lucasmum

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Gorgeous


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you ladies! I was so so sure something was going to be wrong. Still can't believe it. Think it's finally starting to sink in that we might get another take home baby :) 

Hope everyone else is doing ok!


----------



## lilesMom

Great news xxx
Beautiful pic.
:)


----------



## Lucasmum

Dis any of you suffer with carpol tunnel in your last pregnancy?

I suffered really bad on the last trimester all day and night I had no feeling hardly I lived in wrist splints and had a non slip baby cup for my drinks lol I had completely wiped this horror from mind it only came flooding back when I googled pins and needles in hands as I'm waking every morning with it


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no ouchie
Hope its not coming back 
I get pins and needles,
But think its to do with blood flow being diverted to bub and womb.
Could just be temp circulation thing
While ur body's adjusting.
Hope so x


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no, hopefully it's not that. I had it in my sons pregnancy, was awful. I was ok in my other pregnancies though. I do get pins and needles in my hands a lot but it doesn't feel the same so although it's annoying im not worried. Hope it stops for you soon!


----------



## lilesMom

I'm soo impatient for my Doppler!!!
I wanna get excited about being preg
But everytime I do
Thoughts of it not working out creep in
If I could just listen to it
I could start to believe it maybe .
Felt awfull today
But had two hr snooze and felt more normal after that
Thank god it was the weekend and OH could mind squish.
How ye doin xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad your feeling better for the rest, we spent 4 hours with Lucas in the park not sure who was more exhausted him or me and I mainly sat down watching :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

That sounds nice though :) xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Was a lovely day warm and sunny we needed the fresh air been stuck indoors to much lately its also rare for us to have a completely free Sunday, we usually have training and matches going on Lucas plays ice hockey and our weekends are consumed by it so was nice to get out and be normal, even if he did run into loads of his team mates :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Wasn't quite so nice here
But did get out for a,walk with squish alright :)
OH hates walks, finds them boring.
I go for one ot two everyday :)
I'm lucky squish loves them :)


----------



## lilesMom

I was gonna wait till next scan in hosp
But I'm getting impatient already.
Doh.
Hoping if I get to Doppler it will keep me going for another bit.
But so tempted by private one.
Wish we had them cheaper here.


----------



## lilesMom

I read ice hockey as just hockey.
Sounds cool.
Does he get injured much?
Hope not id be scared watching them 
But I suck at skating
Balance isn't my strongest point


----------



## Lucasmum

Not mine he has been playing since he was 3 he is so padded up its rare for them to get injuries whilst playing a match or during practice 

Off the ice is a different matter we have had countless black eyes skated related cuts and he knocked his 2 front baby teeth so hard one chipped and they fell out a few weeks after was an anxious wait as the dentist said he hit them so hard he may have damaged the adult teeth thankfully they are fine he just had no teeth for about a year as they weren't ready to come out and various other injuries all due to messing with his team mates! 

Private scans aren't cheap here either way wish they were I would be there every other day lol 

Not sure about a doppler had one with Lucas it was ok but I guess they are a lot better now than they were ten years ago couldn't hear a thing on it until about 16-18 weeks just made me paranoid


----------



## hmmohrma

Maryanne - LOVE the picture! I miss so much not being able to get on each day. I'd be worried sick about ice hockey, it sounds like you handle it well Lucasmom! Good for you! 

I started taking a fiber supplement this week to help with constipation...I couldn't believe I had it. I never had, and we eat sooooo much produce and drink a ton of water. It helped and only needed the 1 serving with my smoothie in the morning, but it makes me so full I don't want to eat for hours...anybody take metimucil or any other fiber supplement? I also bought prune juice and drank that the days I didn't have the fiber powder.


----------



## lilesMom

Ouchie on the teeth Lucas mom.
Thank god it didn't damage his adult ones though xx
Glad he us fine on the ice x
I finally fell asleep last night, so delay, sorry :)
Xx
Do ye hve bank hol today too?
We do but Oh works them ( online games)
So feels like we don't :)


----------



## lilesMom

I took fybogel a few days last week
It helped hugely!!
Now I haven't taken it in a few days
But I needed it to get things moving properly again.
I got constipation with my son too.
Just annoying side effect of hormones :)
A smoothie everyday helps lots too xx
I still hve fybogel left so if I've any sign of slowing
I'll be back on it right away :)
I do not wanna go back to how bad I got last week :)


----------



## lilesMom

Oh about the Doppler Lucas mom.
I had one with ds and could hear no prob.
But depends on positioning and everything too
If I cant hear in first few days
I'll prob be right off for private scan
S could end up annoying and costing more than reassuring 
But hoping it will be like ds.
Was a god send with him


----------



## lilesMom

Wish I could fast forward and be home with bub :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope everyone is on today? We had a lovy back holiday. Weather hadn't been great but it's been lovely having DH home and getting some family time. Sad that today is the last day before all goes back to normal :( 

Ice hockey sounds awesome lucusmum. My boy does karate with his dad. They are a great class, although cause of his disabilities he can't do much they never exclude him. He got his first belt a few weeks back, was so proud. 

Hope your ok lilesmom. Hope the time passes quickly before your next scan. The waiting is so hard. Hopefully your doppler comes soon and relieves some of your worry. 

Thanks hmmohrma. I was so pleased with the pictures. Hope your keeping ok?


----------



## Lucasmum

Bank hol here I'm working it though, I dont mind as its double pay and I get to extra holiday days added for everyone I work 

The ice hockey scared the living day lights out of me the first time he had practice I was ready to pull him of the ice it looked like carnage but its actually very organised we have been in the game for just under 7 years now so it all goes a bit over my head now, his team have just won the league so they get to play nationals in a couple weeks which is a bit like the ice hockey version of the FA cup for kids 

Well don to your son getting his belt in karate :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Glad ye had a nice weekend Maryanne xx
Enjoy today too xx
I'm grand again today.
Just had a wobbly day yest :)
Feeling much better today again xx
Thanks 
Well done on the belt.
Nice to hve hobbies and group stuff.
I'm looking forward to squish starting playschool in sep now
I think he us going to love it
He doesn't love other kids
But he is getting better with them
Think it will do him huge good 

Lucas mom I suppose u get a bit immune to it 7 yrs in alright :)
Well done on them for getting on so well.
My job before now I got triple pay for bank hol too
So never minded doing them :)


----------



## lilesMom

Ps it's a special playschool so everything will be geared towards him :)
Nurse in The class and all for his epilepsy


----------



## Lucasmum

Sounds like he will have a great time there 

Lucas isn't the best with other kids but he manages doesn't really have a best friend which makes me sad but I've learnt to accept that's who he is


----------



## maryanne1987

Sounds awesome lilesmom! I'm Sure he will love it. 

Zack doesn't have any friends :( he has no idea how to socialise or what to say and his ticks frighten other children away. It breaks my heart, but his best friend is his dad. Those two are inseparable. It really melts my heart seeing them together. It's amazing considering my DH isn't my sons biological dad ( he chose not to be involved). DH came into his life when he was 1. He adopted him though and you really would never know. They are always together.


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah a lot of kids avoid Simon already.
He has no real interest in them
And cant talk or walk so to them he is boring
So most of them ignore him 
I hve one niece who is 4 who is better than most adults with him.
She is like a little mommy :)
She is great.
She is a lot of the reason he is less afraid of kids now.
I'm hoping he can hve friends later
Cos he will be in school with all people who hve similar needs.
But I'm not sure how things will go.
It is heart breaking to think of our kids not having friends
But we do all we can to help and make up the deficit.
Xx
Glad ur dh had bonded with him so well Maryanne.
My niece has a little guy with autism.
Dad isn't around either.
But her boyfriend now is brilliant with him.
I think prob like ur hubby.
He knows him as dad now.
X


----------



## maryanne1987

I always say to my son that friends aren't important, it's family that matters and he will always have us. It's still heartbreaking though. Think that's why DH and I want such a big family. DH has already expressed that he'd love another one soon after this baby. He says the kids will always have each other then. Sounds as though your son is going to going to a great school though lilesmom!


----------



## lilesMom

I've another nephew with dyspraxia and I think undiagnosed autusm.
He is in college now.
He struggled to make friends as a child and teenager.
But now has a lovely girlfriend
Is doing acting in college
And has some good friends
Hoping this can happen for our guys too.
Xx
One of my best friends works in the school 
As a music therapist
So I hve her to keep an extra eye on him.
She is full of praise for the place and staff
So hopefully it goes well fir him.
Do u mind me asking why u chose home schooling?
Its something I was thinking of for squish too.


----------



## maryanne1987

Zack was failing badly in mainstream. He was suffering with severe seperation anxiety, panic attacks, refusing to eat and being bullied horribly and by the age of 8 he still couldn't read or write. The fact he can't talk or walk properly made things even worse. He didn't qualify for a place in a special school so I had to make a drastic decision, and I'm so glad I did. He's such a happy contented little lad now. He's put on lots of weight, and hasn't had a panic attack in almost a year. And learning wise he's doing amazingly, he can read and write and loves maths. Wish I'd done it sooner. I won't lie, it's not easy, but it's been totally worth it.


----------



## Lucasmum

How in the hell did he not qualify for a place, it infuriates me the people who make these decisions have really no idea what so ever.

Sounds like he has come on leaps and bounds though maryanne you must be so proud of him :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs hon xxx
Poor Zach and poor ye.
Glad ye made the big but brilliant decision to home school xx
I'm gonna see how squish goes
But if he struggles, ill take him out too.
He wont be mainstream for playschool.
But school is ? Until later.
But he most likely will 'Qualify ' for special school.
Hugs.
Its horrible some stranger makes that decision 
When u know what's best for ur son .
Well done , I can imagine its difficult.
But soo worth it to see him come on so well x


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you both :) he's such an amazing boy. I'm so proud of him. I was disgusted though that he wasn't entitled to the school place he deserves. We appealed the decision and spent years fighting but got nowhere. It's lovely having him home everyday now though. 

So overnight ive developed stretch marks. I'm horrified! I Had loads with my son but with my dd I didn't get any. But I've just looked at my lower stomach has like 6 bright red lines :(


----------



## lilesMom

Mine never went away since ds.
They faded but never totally dissappeared.
Darkening again now.
Id say they be pretty bad by the end.
Doh
But mine fade to white fast enough. 
Hope urs fade too x


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm pretty convinced that some idiot sits in an office somewhere and goes eeny meeny miny mo to chose without reading into anything at all it really does infuriate me, I see the same sort of thing regards funding for the elderly all the time, 97 year old woman who lives in her own home with her husband has to pay privatly for the care she needs as some arse decides as her husband who is also 97 can help, yet the 82 year old down the road who also owns her own home but has no family living with her is entitled to 40 hours care a week funded 75% of which she cancels as she dosent really need it as she goes out with her family, really gets my goat I would love to go and sort these people out give them a good shake and a slap :growlmad::growlmad:

Rant over sorry went of a bit there :blush:

I never had stretch marks with Lucas but have yoyoed in weight since so am covered now :wacko:


----------



## Lucasmum

My cat has just broke into a pack of cat nip drops pretty sure your not meant to eat a whole bag wrapping and all in under 3 minutes, he looks like like he is stoned but wants to puke, he will most defiantly be getting dumped outdoors tonight :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Ref tape or all these things is so annoying.
It depends who u ask and how u ask sometimes too
Hence one person getting it and another not.
Also unfair is it depends how many applying in a given year
It will be given to more worse off people first.
It should be all who need it get it
Not that u get ignored for being borderline
Or not disabled enough!!
Sorry preaching to the converted i know.
But it still is sucky

Oh oh
Ur cats gonna go crazy :)
It wad a bank hol I suppose
He just wanted a party :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Pahaha! Oh dear! I have three cats so I feel your pain. I can't give mine catnip or the go insane. I bought them catnip toys for xmas and they trashed the house lol.


----------



## lilesMom

My Doppler came :)
I found something at 146 hr for split second. 
Then gone :)
Had to stop cos my squish is gone to sleep and its noisy.
I'll try again later .
Might wait till OH gets home so I can do it without squish wanting a go :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey :) so glad it came lilesmom. Hopefully it will ease some of your worries now


----------



## lilesMom

Found it again for a sec
Irs very close to some blood vessel or something 
So hard to keep it on track :)
Tiny move and its gone .


----------



## maryanne1987

At least your finding it :) shows baby is ok. I found nothing when I tried. Well nothing that would be baby. Im a bigger girl though so I wonder if that's what stops me from finding it so easily. Maybe the mummy tummy hides baby lol.


----------



## lilesMom

I'm def bigger too.
I can't find the little beggar now Oh is home at all.
But its still very early on to be finding consistently
And I'm new to it again.
Once in sure where bub likes to hide out
It will be easier 
Starting to want private scan again though 
Will see how next few days go.


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad you are finding the heart beat which one did you buy?

How are we all today I'm done in took in extra work today which I didn't realise till this morning had me out from 0800 this morning and I'm still not home one hour to go! Other half better have the dinner done it he will be in big trouble lol


----------



## lilesMom

God u must be tired.
Xx
Hope ur home to a cooked dinner soon x

Um ill hve to check the name
Its not one of the famous brands.
Something like Aziz ot something.
I'll check later :)
Only found it soo fleeting
Now I cant find it
Its denting my ego now I cant find it again :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm fed and watered and feeling more human I'm going to scoff a few crisps before bed :haha:

All the dopplers Ive looked at are far more advanced than what I had makes mine look prehistoric :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

You must be exhausted lucusmum! Did your oh have dinner ready for you? 

I'm good thanks, stressed as my 8 month old is teething, she's spent the whole day screaming, the poor thing :( hate seeing her in pain. Pregnancy wise those im feeling much better. 

I'm sure you will find again soon lilesmom. Maybe your little one is just playing hide and seek lol. My dd was the same. The midwife couldn't even find Her heartbeat at 16 weeks. Are you gonna get a private scan?


----------



## lilesMom

Glad ur home and sorted xx
I'm in bed with ds but I'm hungry 
Again!!
Trying to cut back a bit.
But my body isn't letting me :)
Not too much, just reining myself in a little :)

Maryanne I'm not sure on the private scan.
I'll see if I can find him over next few days.
If I can I prob wont.
Cos could do with not spending the dosh
But 3 weeks to next one is feeling long
I want to buy some mat clothes 
But don't feel safe yet
But private scan would take a lot of my mat clothes money :)

My lil guy us getting his last few back teeth too
So is a wee bit cranky as well


----------



## Lucasmum

He did only because I called him and told him if he wants to live another day dinner will be ready :wacko:

I'm used to the long days not that I do them that often anymore cant wait for the weekend though no work for two days :happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hopefully you will find it again soon. At least you found it briefly. More than I managed to achieve. I'm thinking my doppler is just rubbish. All my friends who find the heartbeat early use sonoline b's. I sold mine once we lost tabitha though. Now just have a cheapo ebay job. How long is it till your next scan now? 

Lucusmum I'm glad he got it sorted. I wouldn't dare trust my DH in the kitchen. I'd either end up with food poisoning or the house would be burnt down lol.


----------



## Lucasmum

Hes usually not to bad in the kitchen thankfully 

Anyway its bed time for me, just had to set my alarm for 0600 :cry: But its scan day tomorrow nervous scared excited all at the same time I'm trying not to think about it as I've slept awful the last 2 nights and can do with out another night tossing and turning


----------



## lilesMom

The one I just got isn't as good as the one I had with ds either.
Its cheaper version
And I think it shows :)
Next scan is three weeks tomorrow.
Don't know if ill hold out that long though :)

Lucas mom hope ur tired enough to sleep hon 
I was wrecked all day
Now I'm in bed wide awake
Doh


----------



## lilesMom

OH here makes yummy dinners.
wish he dud more often
But he is pretty good with cooking in fairness to him :)


----------



## hmmohrma

I broke down and decided to buy a doppler today. The store didn't have any, but I found Sonoline on ebay for under $40. 

Glad you are getting some sleep!

DH makes all of our food during the 10 months of the year I teach because I commute an hour and he works 10 minutes from home. I'll take back over for my summer vacation soon. It's teacher appreciation week, so the parents are feeding us every day! Tacos today! It was delicious!


----------



## maryanne1987

DH will cook, I just like my food to be edible so I'd rather do it Instead. Lol. 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow lucusmum! Be thinking of you. 

Hmmohrma, hopefully you get some reassurance with it. Tacos sound amazing! You lucky thing!


----------



## lilesMom

Aw that's nice hmmohmra
They should do that in all schools :)
Lovely idea.
I'm hating my Doppler cos I cant find it
But I know its early and that's temp
I loved it with my son.
I should hve bought a more popular brand 
Mine is Ana pulse from ana wiz
I just liked the look of it and it sounded good :)

Food is def always better edible Maryanne
Ha ha


----------



## Lucasmum

No pics from epu boooo but we have a healthy 9 week 6 day bean jumping about


----------



## lilesMom

Hurray xxx
Glad alls well xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I booked private scan for Fri eve.
Part of me thinks I'm being silly.
Part of me thinks any money is worth reassurance :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey so pleased for you lucusmum! Our epu don't give pictures either. That's part the reason we got a private scan. So glad all went well though. 

Course your not being silly lilesmom. We have booked another one for two weeks after our dating scan. I had them every few weeks with aurora. Worth it for the reassurance. If it stops you worrying then it's worth every penny.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Happy to hear it Lucasmom. Nothing better than seeing baby wriggling about!

Happy to hear everyone else is doing well too!

Sorry I haven't been about lately. I've been staying up to date but the exhaustion is kicking my butt and I rarely have the energy to even respond! I've had the odd good day here and there the last week or so with the sickness although I have to admit the bad days seem to always have the nausea last all day. Nothing I do gets it to leave! Oh well, hopefully it means everything is still a-okay with baby! And at least I haven't physically been sick in a few weeks. I'm permanently tired though! 

Not gonna lie, I'm starting to feel anxious again about my next scan which is a week on Friday. I know that I have no obvious reason to worry (but I had no signs with my MMC either) but I can't help it. I know plenty can go wrong at any stage of pregnancy but I feel like if I can get to my next scan at which I'll be 12.5/13 weeks then maybe I can do this. I'm glad that my sister still hasn't passed the Doppler on to me yet as I'd be tempted to use it now, probably struggle to find the heartbeat and worry 10x more!


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs hope u start to hve more energy soon x
I'm flying it when I wake.
Crash around 12 for a few hours.
But night time I seem to get a second wind and cant sleep straight away
Like I usually do.
My nausea is a million times better 
And constipation is gone.
That's a lot of why I want the scan.
I'm still feeling symptoms but not as much as I was at this stage with squish
But I know every preg can be different
Glad u hve ur scan soon.
Hope u get to feel better after it xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sorry your not feeling great lynanne. I hope you feel better soon! I'm very very tired all the time, but except for that im pretty much ok at the moment. I know what your going through though, last pregnancy I was so poorly. 

So being sent to the hospital tomorrow for this itching to be investigated. I'm feeling nervous :/


----------



## lilesMom

Def better to hve it checked hon.
But hoping its just normal preg itch xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

lilesMom said:


> Def better to hve it checked hon.
> But hoping its just normal preg itch xxx

I hope so. But I've literally scratched all the skin of my back and legs. And my hands are red raw. Even when I had OC it wasn't this bad. Hoping I get some answers tomorrow x


----------



## lilesMom

Oh ouch
Hugs 
Hope they can help xxx


----------



## lilesMom

My slight spotting is back.
Doh
Least I've my scan tomorrow anyway.
I hate getting it cos I never did with ds
But did with all my mc s.
But its really slight.
Hurry up tomorrow eve :)

How r ye all xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww no, hope your ok. I'm sure it's nothing lilesmom, try not to worry. Hope today passes quickly for you. 

I'm good. Just waiting on results for this itching. Hospital are concerned about my liver so had some bloods done. Although just been told that anaemia can cause severe itching so I'm hoping that's what the issue is. I'm anaemic anyway, on iron supplements. They said I might just need the dosage altered.


----------



## LynAnne

Oh no, lilesmom. I hope the spotting is nothing much and you get the all clear at your scan tomorrow. Try not to worry too much.

I hope everything is okay, maryanne. Hopefully it's nothing too serious and maybe is just the anemia and you need a high dose. Either way I hope you find out soon.

I'm still feeling a bit sick and tired today but I really don't mind so long as baby is growing strong. I can't quite believe I'm 11 and a half weeks! It feels like I have come so far. I can't wait for my scan next Friday to know my official due date and see my little baby again. I just hope it all goes really well.


----------



## maryanne1987

Your scan is the day after mine lynanne! I'm sure its going to go just fine :) it's crazy how fast time is passing. We are all almost in second tri!!! yey!!!!


----------



## LynAnne

That's awesome. Hopefully we'll get to post our scan pictures next week then! I can't believe that we are so close to being out of first tri although I have to admit this last week in particular has dragged by. I'm not sure if it is because it has been such a long wait since my last scan or because I'm (not so) patiently waiting for my niece to be born. My sister gets induced tomorrow so not too much longer to wait for that!


----------



## maryanne1987

Awwww amazing! Fingers crossed for a safe and speedy delivery. Bet you can't wait for cuddles!


----------



## LynAnne

I've been waiting about a month for cuddles. I can't believe she's overdue. It's like she's trying to deprive me of cuddles for longer! :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Make sure you update when arrives! Looking forward to hearing all about her. Oooooh I'm so broody. Can't wait to smush a newborn again. My dd doesn't sit still long enough to be cuddled for long anymore and ds says cuddles are uncool :(


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies 
It's very little
So I'm hoping alls still fine
Glad I've scan booked though :)

Maryanne hope its iron, not ur liver xx
Hugs xx

Hope ur sis has smooth fast birth cx


----------



## Lucasmum

Hope your OK lilesmom good luck at the scan tomorrow :flower:

So we told everyone yesterday feeling a bit overwhelmed by all the congratulations :wacko:

And my dumbass cat has just jumped into a waterbutt with no lid :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xx

Most of my family know courtesy of my mom.
I only told three people ,doh
But Oh fam don't know yet
If today goes well we prob tell all.
Still feel a bit weird with congrats
But it does make it exciting telling people &#55357;&#56842;
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Ps maybe its the hangover from catnip
He needed to cool off :)


----------



## LynAnne

Good luck lilesmom!

Lucasmum, we have only told our immediate family so far. If all goes well next week at our scan I think the plan is to announce it to everyone. I'm nervous about the congratulations. I don't much like being centre of attention!

My sister isn't going to be induced today after all! Contractions started last night about 2:30am so she is waiting it out just now until they are a bit closer together! :happydance: I think that she is so excited that baby has decided to help her along as opposed to being induced. At least she'll get to spend time at home until things are really underway!


----------



## lilesMom

Aw that's great 
Much better to go herself
Make life much easier on her :)
Hurray.
New niece cuddles soon xx


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm not the one for centre of attention either, but once we had told Lucas after the scan showed all was well we knew it wouldnt be kept a secret, 35 seconds in and half of tesco knew he was gong to be a big brother :cloud9:

OH told his mum in the morning she has gone from one grandchild for 10 years to 4 by the end of this year :haha:

Told my mum also whilst she was happy we both felt a bit sad that my dad isnt here to share the news with us.

Then OH spattered it all over face book! Whilst at Lucas' training session last night everyone was congratulating us which is nice by the end of 3 hours we had been offered 4 new born car seats, 3 cots, several Moses baskets, tons of clothes, a steriliser, a bouncy chair and a partidge in a pear tree :haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

Great news about it starting naturally :happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck for your scan today lilesmom! Looking forward to your update xx

Yey that's great news lynanne. Bet your so excited. 

Lucusmom congrats on announcing. We did a few weeks back. It was getting hard to keep Zack quiet so we just announced a little early. Surprised how many people weren't happy for us though, most people just commented on the fact we got pregnant again so quickly. I'm glad yours went well. Is big brother excited?


----------



## Lucasmum

Very excited he has told anyone he meets its the size of a strawberry and is watching what I eat lol he is off out tonight with a friend and their family and is staying over so I get peace lol comes to something though when your 9 year old is off upto London for the night and I'm planning to be in bed by 2100 lol


----------



## lilesMom

Alls fine&#55357;&#56842;
Hurray.
Bub wriggling away mad 
Sooo happy :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey!!! So happy for you!!! :) xx 

And lucusmum we do 2100 bedtimes too, definatly feeling old now. No late weekends for us anymore, I'd rather sleep lol.


----------



## LynAnne

Happy to hear it lilesmom.

I've hit a bit of a wall with waiting for my scan. I've gotten to the stage that I am convinced there is going to be something wrong even though I've still got plenty of symptoms. There's no actual reason I feel like this. Just the worry of the things that have happened in the past!


----------



## maryanne1987

Hugs lynanne, it's really normal to feel like this. I still do. The dread I feel before scans is unreal. For us in the scanning room more often than not we have received bad news so I just expect it. I think it's the same for all ladies that suffer losses. Try not to worry to much, insure your scan will go great!


----------



## Lucasmum

Yay glad for you lilesmom 

I also feel the same even though we saw all was fine I'm still dreading the next one already, such a shame we have to feel like this and can't relax and enjoy the moment


----------



## lilesMom

I was the same before yest Lynanne
When u hve got bad news once
Its hard not to half expect it again.
Fingers crossed all is great for ur scan too xxx


----------



## lilesMom

My lil boo
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160506_20_31_21_Pro.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## maryanne1987

What a gorgeous picture lilesmom! Is that babies hand there in the picture? So so sweet!


----------



## lilesMom

Yup :)
Bub was wriggling loads :)
Soo cute 

How u doin xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea I'm good. Quite crampy today but loving the sun. Always cheers me up. Looking forward to my scan next week now. Only been a week but feels forever since I've seen baby! 

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## lilesMom

First week after scan u feel ok about it
Then the niggles creep in.
Glad u haven't long to go now hon again xx
I've been achy too
But I can't remember how much is normal achy.
Obvs this much is for me :)
Xxx


----------



## ser523

Hey ladies! I haven't checked in here in a while. How's everyone doing? How's everyone feeling? Have you ladies announced yet?


----------



## lilesMom

Hi :)
I've told a,few people in my family
My mom then told the rest
Even though I wasn't going to yet :)
She means well, just excited
But I would hve liked to tell myself.
Oh hasn't told his family yet.
But keeps saying he will next time he sees them 
Once they know, ill tell all
I just don't want them finding out off fb or something 
He is very lazy about telling people
It doesn't seem very real to him 
Until baby is here I think 
X
How bout u?


----------



## maryanne1987

We annouced a few weeks back. Was such a relief not to keep lying to people. To be honest though I think most people had already guessed. I'm not the best liar and it was getting harder to cover all the appointmnts and keep my son quiet. 

Hope everyone is good today?


----------



## lilesMom

Fine just lazy and tired.
Had a nap with my son earlier :)
Was lovely.
Rainy here all weekend.
Doh
Come back sun :)
Hve the cramps subsided 
Hope so
I've read before that the more preg uve had the more u cramp in subsequent ones
This is my 6 th preg 
But I'm not sure if it classes in regards to cramping.
Maybe that's why we feel it more this time though xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Is that true? This is my 19th pregnancy so I should be crampy all the time lol. Na they were pretty bad yesterday. DH forced me into going to the hospital last night as they got really bad. All is fine though, I'm still breastfeeding my dd so they said that can cause cramps along with the normal stretching pains, so nothing to worry about :) 

And raining? It's beatiful here today. Sat out the garden munching ice cream. I love this weather!


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah I'm not sure how true it is.
And I'm not sure of its full preg that counts in it
Might be bull, but when I'm stretchy achy and getting worried
I remind myself of it to feel better :)
I remember with ds, when bf after pains were really sore.
So its prob along same lines,
Makes uterus extra crampy 
But causes no harm xx
Glad u got checked hon xx


----------



## Lucasmum

I've been a lot more crampy than in other pregnancies this is no 5 for me and apart from Lucas I've never made it this far before so could explain all the niggles :shrug:

Beautiful day here had to do my shopping and it was reptile feeding/clean out day sounds a lot more exciting than it is :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Reptile clean out day? Sounds very exciting! My son wants a lizard but I keep saying no. We already have a dog, three cats, two hamsters and a rabbit. Feels like a zoo here sometimes! Lol.


----------



## Lucasmum

Its really not, it involves cleaning poop and it the case of our bearded dragon he is shedding very slowly so picking out all his old skin :wacko: Though he did get a complete clean out as he was manky and a bath which he loves :haha:

I'm trying to convince other half we need a new baby beardie or 2 or 3 a friend as eggs that are hatching and I really want some, think our cat would leave home if we terrorised him with any more reptiles the dragon chases him and climbs on him if he is sleeping as it is :haha:


----------



## hmmohrma

That's so funny that the dragon crawls on your cat! I've been away for a couple days, but once I'm on summer vacation from school I'll probably be able to post more daily. I only have 20 days left with my students! 

I completely understand the excitement after a scan, and then worry after a week or so. Our next appointment is May 17, but I was getting anxious. We ordered a doppler, and it came over the weekend. What a relief it was to hear Booboo's little heart beating away! We also were super productive getting our garden in order and other yard work taken care of. It was a beautiful weekend after over a week of rain.


----------



## lilesMom

I read some last night.
But I couldn't keep my eyes open to post &#55357;&#56842;
Even though I had a nap yest.
Doh :)
I love lizards.
Soo cute.
We don't hve any now though.
Our house is small cottage.
Serious lack of space.
We do hve a cat, dog and 4 chickens :)
Outdoor space we hve tons of .

Hmmohmra my sis is a teacher too.
I cant wait for her to be off for the summer 
She has my fave niece and nephew :)
So lots of play dates :)
Wont be long coming in :)
Xx
Hurray for Doppler.
I loved mine with ds
But at the scan , the Dr said that my placenta is developing at the front
Plus I hve tilted uterus
So that's prob why I cant hear this time.


----------



## LynAnne

My niece was born yesterday (at 41w6d) at 11:30am, 7lbs 3oz and named Imogen. I am so in love! It was a bit of a rough labour for my sister who had been having contractions for over 48 hours and then had to push for 2-3 hours. Poor girl must have been exhausted. They are staying in for a couple of days on antibiotics as a precaution after my sister's temperature didn't drop as quickly as they would have liked. They are both doing great though and I got to see them last night. Counting down the minutes until I can see them again!

As for me, I'm doing okay. I can't really hide my little bump any more although I think it just looks like I've eaten a really big bowl of pasta! Haha. Yesterday's busy day helped keep the sickness at bay but I'm still pretty tired most of the time. The weather is gorgeous today so I've got the windows open and I'm going to potter around the house getting bits and pieces done.


----------



## lilesMom

Aw glad they r ok.
My labour with ds was two days too.
Hope the amazingness of it over takes the exhaustion for her.
Is it ur first niece? X
Glad they r all well xx

I just tore all my car off a pillar.
Tiredness is hanging me 
Doh.
Least my car is old anyway :)
And it wasn't another car.


----------



## LynAnne

Yeah, this is my first niece and the first baby on my side of the family. I have two nephews that are DH's sister's boys. Nice to have a little girl to fuss over now!

Hope your car is okay!


----------



## maryanne1987

Lucusmum your poor cat! Lol

Yey for a heartbeat hmmohrma! Can't wait to try my doppler out again. Going to wait a few more weeks though. 

Huge congrats to your sister lynanne! Glad the little one arrived safely! 

Lilesmom we are the exact same. Tiny house but with a huge garden. Serious lack of space inside. Actually gonna have to consider moving soon. There's just not enough room. Kinda sad as I grew up in this house though :( hope your car is ok too!


----------



## Lucasmum

Congrats to your sister :flower:

Lilesmom I did the same a few weeks back wedged myself into a tight space and caught a post on the way out ,stupid woman then knocked to tell me she could see I was going to hit it :wacko: I'm so annoyed my driver side has lots of marks my passenger side is brand new and shiny thanks to someone driving straight in to me back in feb, would have been more annoyed if I had wreaked the new side :haha:

Dont feel sorry for our cat he is a lunatic who deserves all he gets :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Aw that's nice,
Your first niece xxx
Lovely cuddles for u.
Girls clothes r super cute too &#55357;&#56842;

My car is fine
Just a bit banged.
Its an old car anyway
I had scratched it a few years ago too
So I'm not devastated :)
I scratched mine on the same side previously scratched too.
It does feel better that it's same side Lucas mom :)

Maryanne we cant afford to move.
Half thinking of extension though.
We could get grant for extension for Simon .
Might try applying.
Its a lot of upheaval though
But would be worth it :)


----------



## maryanne1987

How are we all today? Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Lucasmum

So tired and spotty I'm 40 my face should not look like this! 

How is everyone else doing?

Last day at work for me tomorrow then we are away for the weekend only have 4 days next week as well stupidly excited about that lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh I'm so glad it's not me. I look like a teenager with all my spots. My ds said I look like a dot to dot picture! Cheeky sod! 

A weekend away sounds like bliss lucusmum! 

Scan tomorrow, feeling a little bit terrified!


----------



## LynAnne

I did something stupid this evening; I tried my Doppler. I thought I found the heartbeat (sounded like hooves and said about 140) but I lost it after about two seconds and couldn't find it again. I know it can be hard to find the heartbeat when they are still so tiny and I'm inexperienced but it's made me feel a little rubbish. I know I shouldn't let it worry me, and I'll try not to let it, but now I just want Friday to hurry up and get my scan. I want to know if everything is okay so bad. Bleh!


----------



## lilesMom

I'm spotty too 
And still wrecked in patches.
But pretty good otherwise :)

I tried my Doppler too once since my last scan
Even though I swore I wouldn't 
Couldn't find it
But least now I know its cos my placenta is in the way 
U could be the same hon.

I'm still close enough to last scan to feel ok
But I totally get the fear before a scan.
Hugs
Hope alls fab xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Your still early Lynanne. Don't let it worry you. I refuse to get mine out again begore 16 weeks. I get too upset if I can't find the heartbeat. 

Will placebta in front affect you feeling movement then lilesmom?


----------



## lilesMom

I've read u don't feel it till later if placentas in front.
But I suppose it depends how high or low it is too.
I'll prob know more next scan 
Cos he said it was only forming now 
So by 12.5 weeks it should be clearer.
He had to do t/ v scan the last day.
Hoping it wont make scans tough.


----------



## maryanne1987

I had my placenta in front with ds and I felt very little movement all the way along with him. Always wondered if it was normal, that's why I thought I'd ask you. Although I can't say it ever caused problems in scans. Hopefully it will be the same for you. My placenta was covering my cervix last time, really hoping that's not the case again this time.


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah it does make it harder to feel.
Least I should be getting scans every month to make me feel better 
But feeling kicks is soo reassuring.
I'm a teeny bit doubtful
Not sure if he was excusing his machine &#128522;
It was private scan.
In hosp two weeks before they saw bub on external scan

But I suppose placenta wouldn't hve been there then.
I'm wondering if mine I low on front tpo
Since I can't hear on Doppler 
But hoping it isn't or moves up.
Did urs move up by the end?
Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea thank goodness. I think most people's do. I had a partial abrupion at 19 weeks and was on bed rest for two weeks with dd. i can't be dealing with that again this time. Was terrifying. Never seen so much blood. And because it was around the time we lost tabitha too it made it even worse. We will know tomorrow so crossing my fingers. Have enough complications with my liver and cervix without that too! I'm a walking disaster at the moment lol!


----------



## lilesMom

Oh god hugs xx.
That would scare the life out of u xx
Did they do anything for ur itching for u? 
Xx


----------



## lilesMom

We were thinking maybe try for num 3 a bit after this one.
But now I'm thinking maybe this will be our last
(said it to Oh and he was on same page)
After mcs and all the worry.
I think ill be done after this 
So I'm gonna do my best to enjoy it for the rest of it.
But I could always change my mind in a few years 
Hee hee 

R ye planning more? Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Still more tests lilesmom. Been put on iron supplements in case its anaemia but my liver levels are slightly raised do its just gonna be keeping an eye on them for now. Not much that can be done to be honest. Will they be testing you soon to see how yours are doing? 

We would love more. If DH had his way we would be trying again soon after this one was born. I'd like to wait at least a year though. But my egg count is seriously low. Doctors were shocked I conceived this time, only took 3 cycles too. Couldn't believe it. We had started to put money away for ivf. I've said to DH lets just see how we feel when baby is here and how we get on with 3. He would happily have 5-6 kids though, where for me 4 is plenty.


----------



## LynAnne

Coming from a big family (I have five sisters) I've always wanted a big one of my own. I used to always tell DH that I wanted four children and whilst in an ideal world I still do, after all our losses I'm very much willing to just wait and see what the universe gives us. I'd rather not only have one and I know we will try for a second in the future but I could see us admitting defeat if we have many more losses.


----------



## Lucasmum

Good luck with the upcoming scans :flower:

We had resigned ourselves to just having Lucas after various health issues the losses I said no more we have our boy I couldnt go through it again but we found ourselves back here after 1 or 2 to many bottles of wine on my 40th :blush: But this has to be the last one I'm to old and to poor for any more :haha:

Really looking forward to our weekend we are off to Sheffield (exciting not lol) my sons ice hockey team won the league so we get to go to nationals this weekend which means sore throats all round :wacko:


----------



## LynAnne

I think I _might_ have found the heartbeat this morning. I decided when I woke up this morning that I would try once and if I couldn't find it I'd put it aside and simply wait for my scan tomorrow afternoon. I was just about to give up when I think I found it. Put it this way, it sounded a lot like the YouTube videos I've watched about using dopplers and was around 150. I managed to catch it for about 5-10 seconds before it squirmed away again and was lost! I sure hope that it was the heart beat and everything is okay with my little baby otherwise I am going to feel mighty stupid tomorrow if I get bad news.


----------



## maryanne1987

Our little squiggle :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 2


----------



## maryanne1987




----------



## LynAnne

Aw, maryanne, that's a gorgeous scan! Growing a cutie for sure!


----------



## Lucasmum

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies. I'm so happy :) 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow lynanne! Sure it will go great!


----------



## lilesMom

That's fab u didn't ivf hon
Ur little miracle :)
Id not say 100% ill be done.
But I'm edging closer to it :)
When we were trying this time I said def last one.
But oh was the one who put the idea of maybe more in my head.
But now after three losses before this one 
I think we r both reluctant to go again.
Could change my mind but don't want to chance more losses.
Plus I think my hands r gonna be pretty full :)

Must get my liver checked soon
Need to get thyroid checked anyway
I'll prob go next week.
I don't think its any worse anyway.
I'm not itchy at all yet thank god.
They do hve a drug that can 'mop up ' bile salts from your blood
To help protect bub.
But id say they would hve to be very high
Before they go down that route.
Hope urs stay lower hon xx


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne its def losses made us reluctant to go again too.
Was wondering at what point if give up just before this one :)
Hope u only hve sticky bubs from here on out xx
Glad u found the hb.
Very reassuring. Xxx

Lucas mom haha 
Hurray for wine :)
Hee hee 
Enjoy ur trip xx

Maryanne fab scan 
Gorgeous proper little bub xxc


----------



## maryanne1987

They mentioned medication today lilesmom but will be honest that I was too busy looking at scan pictures to listen properly. My levels are being checked again at 16 weeks so they said they will decide then what's gonna happen. At the moment they are raised but not to a very high level. Anyone ever heard of fragmin though? I was prescribed it today after my last lot of bloods gave cause for concern and due to me not listening im super worried why ive been given it.


----------



## lilesMom

Its for blood clotting.
Used same as aspirin.
To reduce the risk of blood clots forming.
I google it, lots of preg women seem to take it.
With no hassle.
Its often prescribed after recurrent mc xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm taking aspirin as a precaution for same reason.
I presume fragmin is a little stronger 
But its great that they r taking great care of u xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Ah that's ok then, I'm on asprin. Was really worried what it was for and my midwife was taking ages to phone back. Thanks so much lilesmom! I refused to google it incase I scared myself silly again. I hate Google! Lol


----------



## hmmohrma

Great picture Maryanne! Lynanne, I asked you about the doppler on the other thread before hopping over here. You don't have to answer there. :) Good luck at your appointment!


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck for today lynanne!


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> Ah that's ok then, I'm on asprin. Was really worried what it was for and my midwife was taking ages to phone back. Thanks so much lilesmom! I refused to google it incase I scared myself silly again. I hate Google! Lol

Ur so right.
When u google for yourself ,
U cant filter out any of the crappy exaggerated stories.
But totally honestly I only found good about fragmin
But u would be scared what would come up
We worry enough xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne looking forward to ur update xxx 
Hope alls great x


----------



## maryanne1987

lilesMom said:


> maryanne1987 said:
> 
> 
> Ah that's ok then, I'm on asprin. Was really worried what it was for and my midwife was taking ages to phone back. Thanks so much lilesmom! I refused to google it incase I scared myself silly again. I hate Google! Lol
> 
> Ur so right.
> When u google for yourself ,
> U cant filter out any of the crappy exaggerated stories.
> But totally honestly I only found good about fragmin
> But u would be scared what would come up
> We worry enough xxxClick to expand...

Lilesmom they are injections!!!!! I'm not happy with this, I cannot inject myself!!!! I could cry!!


----------



## lilesMom

I thought they might be
But then when u said u got prescription
I thought maybe there was an oral version 
Sorry hon.
I just thought u got a different version of it.
The people I read said they got very used to it
After 3 or 4 days.
Hugs 
Sorry I should hve said that


----------



## lilesMom

U can do it hon.
Huge hugs xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so dull, I assumed it was tablets to take. I cannot believe it. Midwife is coming over later today to show me how to do it. Trying very hard not to totally freak out. I'm thinking poor DH might have to do it for me. 

Hope your good today?


----------



## lilesMom

If it was me id prob get Oh to do it at first too.
My Oh would prob find it hilarious :)
They should hve told u that when prescribed really.
Hugs x


----------



## lilesMom

I'm finally getting my energy back.
I walked to park and back thus morn.
Nearly 8 km :)
Very proud
I walk every day.
But last few weeks I've only managed 2/3 km.
Healthy food is allowed back on menu too.
My nausea is heaps better.
Hope ye r all well xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Wow go you! That's really impressive. We live in a village and we are about 3/4 of a mile away from the shops and the walk there and back damn near kills me at the moment.


----------



## lilesMom

Its prob just a good day
But I'm enjoying it.
To be fair I looked like a tomato when I came home 
Hee hee 
I'm even thinking maybe I could do another preg :)
I'll prob change my mind again tomorrow


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha I change my mind daily from I would love a football team to i never want another ever again. These injections are making me think I'm done at the moment! Hope your good today? 

Enjoy you weekend away lucusmum! 

Hope all went ok lynanne?


----------



## LynAnne

Everything was fab at the scan yesterday! Baby was measuring 13+2 so even further ahead which gives me the due date of the 16th of November now. I'm so thrilled and excited. Baby was wiggling away and looking adorable!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/dibdabdebs/P5140983_zpstvcf8zi9.jpg


----------



## lilesMom

Lovely pic lynanne
So detailed .
Hurray
Delighted alls well 

Maryanne hope injection lessons went well.
Hugs 
I'm a bit queasy again 
But nothing major.
:)


----------



## Lucasmum

Had a bleed today at A&E waiting to be seen &#128546;


----------



## maryanne1987

What an amazing picture lynanne, so glad all went ok! 

Oh no lucusmum, are you ok? Thinking of you. 

No it did not go well lilesmom :(


----------



## LynAnne

Oh no Lucasmum, I hope you and baby are okay. Let us know when you can. Thinking of you.

Thanks girls. I'm pretty please with it myself!


----------



## Lucasmum

Lynanne scan is amazing 

Only I can go to A&E in a non maternity hospital waiting for books and a referral to the epu 

On the bright side my boys team won this morning are in the finals I'm hoping the jumping and cheering has caused the bleed and nothing else tomorrow and knowing my luck right at the time I will need to come back to the hospital 

Will update as soon as I know any more


----------



## maryanne1987

I really hope all goes ok.


----------



## Lucasmum

After 3 hours in A&E and being sent across Sheffield to another hospital I was scanned and all is fine I do have a little pic but have let my son loose with it so you may or may not get to see thank you for all the well wishes


----------



## Lucasmum

How do you add a pic when on your phone


----------



## lilesMom

Thank god alls fine hon xxx

Sorry to hear injections didn't go well xx

Out all day, at a petting farm wild life place.
Was lovely.
Ireland is good when its sunny :)


----------



## phaedypants

Hi ladies! I would like to join the group! I am 15.5 weeks pregnant after years of infertility and miscarriage... I am so worried and happy... 
I had a good 12 week ultrasound! 
I am contemplating buying a doppler..... Does anyone have any thoughts on this? I don't want to become obsessed, but it seems like such a long wait for 20 weeks, and after having a MMC, it is so hard for me to feel confident that my baby is okay in there...


----------



## LynAnne

So glad to hear everything is well, Lucasmum. What a relief! I have no idea how to put up pictures from your phone though!!

Hello, phaedy! Firstly congratulations on your pregnancy. I'm sorry to hear of your loss. I think getting a Doppler is truly up to you. My sister had one that she has now passed on to me which I am sure will be useful in the weeks until I start to feel movement for reassurance. One thing to remember is that it isn't always easy to find a heartbeat and so if you are likely to worry a whole lot more if you struggle to find it one day then it might be better not to get one and just trust that everything will be okay. It's your decision!


----------



## lilesMom

Hi welcome :)
Congrats on good scan xx
I found Doppler brill with my ds.
Very reassuring.
But this time I can't hear it
Prob because my.placenta is developing in front.
Two weeks ago, I was very pro Doppler
Now its annoying me :)


----------



## lilesMom

On my phone I click on go advanced under this reply box.
Then go down to manage attachments.
Browse to find the pic.
Click on it.
Then click upload
Then close window.
Then submit reply under the attachments etc.
It didn't work on another phone I had ages ago.
But works fine on this one and other phones 
Xx
I'm always on my phone
I don't think my laptop even works anymore :)


----------



## maryanne1987

So glad all is well lucusmum! Was keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Welcome phaedypants! Congrats on your pregnancy. What's your due date? Will add you to the list now :) 

Hope your having a good day out lilesmom :)


----------



## lilesMom

Slight nerves creeping back in.
I feel more extra chubby than preg today 
I lasted ten days after scan this time thpugh
Getting better :)
I'm not too worried anyway.
Just starting to count down to next scan :)
Hope alls well ladies xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm the exact same lilesmom. Our Next scan is our gender scan in three weeks. I'm really nervous but excited at the same time. This pregnancy is flying by!!


----------



## lilesMom

Sick as a dog this eve
Went visiting and I let myself get starving
Then car journey
So I felt awfull .
Least it reminds me I'm def still preg :)
Mine is 9 days Maryanne :)
The coutdown begins again 
Tempted to try Doppler tomorrow
But ill try not to
Cos prob only annoy me :)


----------



## lilesMom

Just noticed u said its the gender one
Lovely :)
I can't wait for mine too.
Ds played hidey and we couldn't tell until later though


----------



## maryanne1987

Is it your dating scan? Not long to wait! Are you going to find out the gender when you can?


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah its dating scan.
I don't expect it to change though
Cos I did opk, had ov pain and pos test at 11 dpo
So cant be too far out :)
Hee hee.
Yup def find out
Id find out now if I could noninvasively :)


----------



## lilesMom

How goes injections?
Hope its ok xx


----------



## Lucasmum

May I proudly introduce my son Lucas, first game he scored the opening goal and match winning goal as well as picking up player of the day which sent them into the finals, todays final ended up as a penalty shootout to which he scored the game winning penalty ensuring his team were crowned National Champions 2016 something the club at his age group have never achieved before :cloud9:

Sorry its a bit completely off topic :blush:
 



Attached Files:







nationalschap.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lucasmum

And here he is with our very wiggly blob whom they couldnt measure as it wouldnt keep still :haha:
 



Attached Files:







lucasandthelime.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## maryanne1987

Awwww what lovely pictures lucusmum, you should be very proud :) hope all is ok now. 

And honestly lilesmom, I haven't done one yet. I'm starting tomorrow. I'm just so afraid. My midwife is coming back over for a chat tomorrow. she said she will show me how ever many times I need till I'm confident even if she has to come do it for me for a few days.


----------



## lilesMom

Aw lovely pics Lucas mom.
Very proud looking Lucas in both pics.
As he should be .
Well done Mr :)

Aw hugs Maryanne 
Glad u hve a nice nurse
They def cant expect to get the hang of it right away.
Its not something u would think u would ever hve to do.
Its a learning curve. Xx
Hope it feels,easier soon hon xx

I think I'm gonna break out the Doppler even though I know I shouldn't 
But I'm not actually expecting to hear it
So should be fine.
Hope alls well with ye xx


----------



## lilesMom

I found it :)
I can hear the sound but a bit muffled so cant get a number on it.
But its def bub.
Too fast and rhythmical for anything of mine :)
Hurray


----------



## LynAnne

Well done to Lucas. Sounds like he did amazingly in his games!

lilesmom, Well done on finding the heartbeat. It's quite a relief when you find the heart beating away like that. I'm limiting my use of it to maybe once a week or so. I don't want to over use it or become reliant on it to make me feel better!

I can't remember if I said on this thread or not but that's us announced to everyone now. On Friday evening we made sure that all the "important" people knew and then on Saturday DH convinced me to do a facebook announcement in which we incorporated our Jack Russell Terrier. I loved the picture even if the whole announcing thing was a bit overwhelming. I keep pulling out my (16!) scan pictures to have a flick through them. Can't wait until our next scan to find out what gender we are having. Not that we care either way! (I have a thread on gender prediction if anyone wants a go at guessing!) I can't believe that I'm almost at 14 weeks already.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks 
I was just thinking the same.
I know ds didn't seem to like it
He used to squiggle away 
So ill limit it too .
Was good to finally hear though :)

Aw.
I've told my family.
Well I told a few.
Mom told the rest!!
But Oh hasn't told his yet.
It annoys me cos I'm half afraid to visit them
Like I normally would in case I let something slip.
He is weird when I'm preg.
Like he wants to know nothing much until the kid is able to play!!
But he was the one pushing for kiddo num 2 for a bit
And is mad about ds
Guess its different for them.
We feel different right away.
I'm gone off on a tangent now. :)
Hurray for u announcing xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey for announcing lynanne! It's so nice when people know and it's not a secret anymore. I still think your picture looks girly but then I'm useless at gender guessing. 

Yey for a heartbeat lilesmom! :)


----------



## LynAnne

I've always said that I want a girl but after all our losses I genuinely couldn't care less which gender it is. I just want a healthy little baby in my arms in November!! It would be funny if it was a girl as my parents only had girls (6 of us) and obviously my sister just had a little girl! Doesn't matter in the slightest though if it turns out to be a boy!


----------



## maryanne1987

Exactly the same as me lynanne. As long as I can take this baby home then I really don't care what gender it is. Ive had mostly girly guesses for my scan picture though, can't wait to find out now!


----------



## LynAnne

I've only had girl guesses on my scan picture so I wonder how accurate people are! I _should_ get to find out on the 1st of July which will be 5 years to the day since DH proposed so that's a lovely little coincidence.


----------



## maryanne1987

Awwww how lovely. Our baby is due on the 10th anniversary of mine and dh's first date. I kinda hope baby does come on that day although that means baby and my sons birtbday will only be three days apart.

Pretty sure I just felt baby move!! Eeeek!!


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad everyone is doing well :flower:

I'm still having a few little bleeds but only a very small amount of blood and its mainly brown now but still there when I wipe, I'm not overly worried as no pain and we saw our jumping bean on Saturday and we have the 12 week scan Wednesday


----------



## hmmohrma

Yay for announcements, heartbeats, and gender scans! I'm so glad we're all still here with our little babies. I'm almost 15 weeks now, and I've been peeing like crazy the past week. We have an appointment tomorrow, and we will announce on Facebook if all goes well. We've used our doppler twice, and found the hb pretty quickly both times. I'm feeling cautiously confident, but I have not idea what to expect at the appointment tomorrow. 

BTW, the Lucas pictures are great! Tell him congratulations on his goal and success!


----------



## lilesMom

Lucas mum hope bleeding stops for u.
Glad alls well with bub
And scan soon xxx

Best of luck at appointment hmmohmra xx
Looking forward to ur update xx

Feeling a bit blah since yest.
The special preschool I was promised ds could go to in sep
Is up in the air.
The principal is being an asshat
The reports I sent in.
Which I was told by physchologists should be finate apparently not enough
I think she is stalling me until its too late this year
But I hope I'm wrong.
More hassle not today ringing around to hustle up tests to be done
To please the asshat.
Its very wearing when I thought all sorted three times already!!
Sorry ranty, off baby topic.
Hope alls well x


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no lilesmom. I'm so sorry your having to deal with this, I do understand, we had years of this. If your child has a statement and has been seen by educational psychologists then how can they not give him a place? That's disgusting!


----------



## lilesMom

Hve to get private autism assessment done
Then should get a place.
Spent two days to pin them down to this!!
Least its hopefully sorted now anyway .
Frustrating is too mild a word &#55357;&#56842;
Thanks hon.
How u doin


----------



## maryanne1987

That's dreadful! So unfair that you have to go through this. 

Yea I'm good. Tired but good. Just don't have the energy to do anything lately! How are you feeling today? 

Hope everyone else is good! Lucusmum Hows the bleeding now?


----------



## lemsz

Hi girls, I was told you are a really nice supportive lot, maybe one of you has some advice for me, I am really having a hard time coping, I am pregnant after a rainbow pregnancy two years ago, my loss was two years before that, my last pregnancy was very tough anxiety wise, i couldn't connect and kept worry I would lose it. I just found out I am pregnant again, but my hcg was low, 37 and then it doubled fine, my doctor is not worried but ofcourse I am ... my hcg doubled with my miscarriage too, so its of no comfort to me. It took we 1.2 years to conceive this time, this is a much wanted pregnancy but I can't relax, I have constant tension in my lower back and hips, I am always worried I will start cramping and bleeding , I don't even consider myself pregnant.. just waiting for something bad to happen, I even saw a little red stain on a pad today, not sure what its from because there is nothing there wiping or anything and it was really tiny but I am just assuming the worst all the time. The worst is this tension feeling. how did you all get through this. I am trying so hard..


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome hun, try not to worry yourself as hard as it is. My hcg was much much lower than yours this pregnancy and in my last. But my dd was born perfectly healthy and so far my pregnsncy is going ok. Early pregnancy is such a scary time. To be honest though even though I'm 14 weeks im still full of tension and just waiting for things to go wrong. Think most of us here are so your in good company :) if I'm honest the worry for me till I actually had dd in my arms. Just take it one day at a time.

Do you know when your due?


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs lems 
Doubling means alls good for now.
That's as good as it gets with hcg xx
That's all I did this time 
I took one step at a time and tried not to let myself think ahead.
Ov first step , u hve that .
Getting bfp first step 
U hve that done .
Doubling hcg ,
Done u hve that .
Try counting off all the things that hve gone right so far to get u to where u r now.
I know its sooo hard.
I dud keep myself a bit detached
To protect myself a bit.
No harm in that for awhile xx
Huge hugs 
It is really worrisome time
But worry doesn't change outcome
Only hurts ourselves 
Not trying to belittle ur worry
Just what I say to myself to help :)


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Maryanne xx
Hope u get some energy back soon xxx
I'm good, 
Getting thyroid rechecked tomorrow though
Cos my hair is falling out extra
And I've a bit of brain fog.
Just to be sure. :)
I take thyroxine so might need it upped a wee bit .
I'm crying a bit too.
But think its just the stress of sorting the school 
And tiredness.
Better to check it just in case.

Any side effects from ur injections?
Xx
Hope they r ok


----------



## maryanne1987

So far I'm ok lilesmom. The injections suck! They really sting and are leaving huge bruises. Still if they protect baby then I don't mind. 

I'm glad your getting checked over. Can't be too careful with things like that. Do they check on it through your pregnancy anyway?


----------



## Lucasmum

Still a little blood well more like a bloody discharge which is a bit stinky just tested myself for a urine infection and its come back clear but I don't trust those strips as I also tested the old lady I'm with and sent a sample to the doctors and just got a call to say she does have infection so who knows lol shall ask for the nurse to check tomorrow


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope it stops for you soon lucusmum! Bleeding is always so worrying.


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no hugs. X
Hope ur body gets used to the injections
If that's possible xx

Yeah I'm due check anyway.
Should be every 6 weeks r so.

Hugs Lucas mom.
I know when I had that coloured discharge
It was like a cloud over me
I was happier when it stopped 
Hope urs does soon xxx 
Hugs


----------



## Lucasmum

Seems to have dwindled to nothing this evening but it did that Sat and was back Sun I'm not overly worried just annoyed I've had to spend on pads thought I was getting a break from that :haha:

I feel your pain with the injections maryanne but like you say they are worth it :flower:

lilesmom hope you get the assessment sorted quickly how annoying for you

Welcome to all our new ladies I ave been a little preoccupied to say hello before now


----------



## lilesMom

If u feel the discharge is a little whiffy
Might be no harm to get ur Dr to take swab.
Might be slight infection.
That should be easy treat xx 
Ur working hard too,
Maybe u need a rest?
Could just be irritated cervix from being busy.
I think mine used to happen more when I was physically tired


----------



## maryanne1987

I agree with lilesmom lucusmum, sounds like your always very busy so maybe you have just irratated your cervix. I know my spotting gets much much worse if I'm on my feet all day.


----------



## Lucasmum

Yeah I havent stopped in forever :blush:

I'm off tomorrow though, got the scan and a diabetes appointment in the morning and have to take my robot :haha: for his second appointment of the week, he is undergoing allergy testing, he cant shower all week :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







robot boy.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck for your scan tomorrow!! 

Aww poor boy, that looks uncomfortable!


----------



## lilesMom

Best of luck today on both counts xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hope scan went well hon x
Hows ur robot ? :)

So tired today
Bit of a,resty day called for me thinks.
We hve had a lot on recently.
Not bad but just busy enough.
How ye all? 
Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Sorry for feeling tired lilesmom, I'm the exact same atm! So much for it easing once I got to second tri, it's worse now! Rest day sounds awesome :) I might have one tomorrow. Although my little one has started crawling so there's only so much rest I can get at the mo. Cannot take my eyes of her for a second!


----------



## Lucasmum

Scan went well I'm measuring exactly 12 weeks pics arent the best but Lucas was happy with it, he is also OK had it robot stuff off and is no just covered in marker pen one more appointment Friday for him then results soon hopefully :flower:
 



Attached Files:







scan1.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 3









scan2.jpg
File size: 32.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## maryanne1987

So pleased all went well for you lucusmum! What a cute little baba!


----------



## lilesMom

Lovely pics 
Perfect little bub xxx
Glad he is no longer a robot :)
Xx

Maryanne I'm much better really lately
Just a tired day today :)
Hope u get some rest xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

I was also told they could see what caused the bleed, some sort of cell mass that hadnt attached but as the baby gets bigger it will attach perfectly normal and nothing to worry about but could cause a few more bleeds but at the same time may not


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad they found a cause, at least you know it's not harming baby. Hopefully it stops for you soon. Did they change your due date at all or did it stay the same?


----------



## Lucasmum

Yes measuring 2 days behind which actually makes more sense for conception as the original date didnt tally up we only did the deed once that week :haha::blush:


----------



## LynAnne

Glad to hear everyone is doing well. Lovely scan picture, Lucasmum!

I seem to still be struggling with nausea and a little tiredness. I say tiredness but what I really mean is I have no motivation to do anything and I would stay in bed all day if I could. It doesn't help that I have the cuddliest dog in the morning who makes staying in bed that much more appealing. I've had a little toothache today but I think it's just because of pregnancy - or at least exacerbated by it, my gum has swollen a bit. It's already feeling better though so hopefully I won't need to make a trip to the dentist. I don't think I can face that right now when I still feel so sick most days!


----------



## hmmohrma

Lemz- Welcome and I'm so sorry your feeling so nervous. As the other ladies said, take it one day at a time and try to enjoy the positive parts. My first HCG was only 41, but it was so early that was expected. The doubling is all that matters. 

Lucasmom - great picture and I'm glad you got some reassuring news on the bleeding. How scary! I hope that all helps you relax. Also glad DS lost those strips. I've never seen that type of allege testing before. 

Maryanne and Lynanne - I'm still feeling really tired after I leave the school where I teach, and the end of the year is so stressful. I've had s bit of random nausea, but the tiredness is draining! 

Our appointment went well. Heart rate at 155, and OB said we're now a "normal pregnancy". I'm off the progesterone and aspirin, but I'll stay on the Levethyroxine until Booboo is born. We have 5 weeks between appointments now to get us on the regular schedule. Next time we have our gender scan! He just did a handheld this time, so all I can share is a blurry screenshot. Booboo had hiccups and was pretty wiggly. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilesMom

That's great hmmohmra
Lovely to see ur little wriggles xx

Lucas mom glad they found the cause
Much nicer to know its nothing to do with bub xx

Maryanne hope ur well.

Lynanne last few days all I want us bed too!!
But my nearly 3 yr old had other ideas &#55357;&#56842;

Got thyroid checked yest.
Cos feel like it might be dipping a wee bit.


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey for a great appointment hmmohrma. So glad things are going well for you! 

Lynanne I feel your pain, I'm exhausted all the time lately. I have no motivation to do anything. I have to start pulling myself together. I'm making an effort to get up and get out this morning. If I don't Id happily stay in the house in my pj's. I actually feel better now I'm up and about though. 

Hope your ok today lucusmum! 

And when will you get the results lilesmom?


----------



## LynAnne

Hmmohmra, congrats on the scan. It's beautiful. Glad that everything is going well for you!

lilesmom, I hope that your thyroid levels are okay! Hope you're not kept waiting too long for the results.

Maryanne, I totally need to start pulling myself together too. Every morning DH makes me some breakfast before he leaves for work which wakes me up but I end up lounging about for ages afterwards. I need to start trying to be a little more proactive.

Fortunately the toothache has already gone. Must have just been silly swollen gums thanks to pregnancy! I better start getting on properly for the day, there is so much I want to do and I'm out again tonight!


----------



## Lucasmum

Hope you get the thyroid results soon

Scan is lovely hmmohmra glad all is well

Tiredness is ridiculous I seemed to get a bit better a couple weeks ago but it's like at the start, it was crazy bad when I first found out which was 2 weeks after the clock change and had blamed being so tired from that then it all made sense when I got a positive test I yawn my way through the day I even dropped of waiting outside the changing rooms in new look on Tuesday lol


----------



## lilesMom

Maybe its not my thyroid and normal preg tiredness so &#55357;&#56842;
Laughing at nodding off outside the changing rooms :)
Id prob snore or sleep talk 
When I'm really tired I snore :blush:
Results should be back either late this week or early next week
So not too long
Ds hasn't been sleeping great
So I hVent been either
Could be that too.
Hope ye all get more energy soon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

We usually go for a walk after brekkie
I feel less tired when I do
But couldn't today cos had ds playgroup to go to.
Will go later , I know it will perk me up a bit


----------



## maryanne1987

I do feel much better now I made the effort to go out. Some mornings ive been laying in bed till 8.30 and it just makes me feel worse. So now I'm back to 6am wake ups and no pj's past the bedroom door. I still feel very tired but I have so much more motavation and have got way more done. Putting together a rabbit hutch at the moment ready for a new arrival tomorrow. My son is so excited.


----------



## lilesMom

Been thinking about pets for ds too
But I think he might be a bit young for more
We hve a dog he loves
And a bitey cat he loves but hve to be kept apart.
And chickens and fish he loves
Um how I type it
We hve loads &#55357;&#56842;
Was thinking a rabbit might be good to cuddle though :)
Hve ye picked urs out already ?


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea, it's a little white bunny and its ready to leave mummy tomorrow. He's so excited bless him. Really do feel like we live in a zoo. I love animals though, especially my dog. Im a dog trainer so Im always around dogs. Prefer them to humans most of the time lol


----------



## lilesMom

My dad was a dog trainer and sometimes breeder
So I grew up around lots and lots of dogs :)
They r great :)
Aw ur bunny sounds lovely


----------



## Lucasmum

Awwww I would love a bunny but have no where for one to go have fun with your new arrival tomorrow :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Our new arrival, Ozzy!!

Hope everyone is well today!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilesMom

Cuteness :)
He looks so fluffy.
Enjoy ur cuddles .

Quiet day tomorrow,
Prob bring squish to the pool
But then day out to my fave pet farm on Sunday 
Squish bday is following weekend
But my Oh and sis and kids would be away yhen
So we moved it.
Should be nice 
Hope its not raining though :)
Has been lovely here but rain arrived today.
Hope it goes away


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww that sounds lovely. Rain here too though. Lots of it. How are you feeling today? Good I hope?


----------



## Lucasmum

maryanne1987 said:


> Our new arrival, Ozzy!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well today!

Awwwwww :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

I'm feeling less and less preg everyday to be honest
I really hope this us a heading into second tri
Getting nervous before scan thing
And not in for a huge shock wed.
I think things r still ok
Hoping I'm just lucky to be less sick.
It didn't go till 14 weeks with ds
But it started much earlier this time.
I think its cos my Doppler cant pick it up as well
With ds I could just listen when I felt like this
But I'm just being a moany :)
I think its partly cos of all the hype around the 12 week scan

Hope ye all hve lovely weekends xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I heard the jellybean :)
Gonna stop fretting
And count myself lucky for feeling better 
Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I think we all feel like this sometimes lilesmom, I know the last few days ive been feeling the same. Especially as I felt baby move a week ago and nothing since and in all my pregnancies by 15 weeks I have felt regular movement. I'm Really sure your scan will go great and you will see a healthy baby wiggling around. Have a great day today and try not to worry xx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm fine now 
Thank god Doppler worked
It was a risk to use it
But hurray it didn't back fire on me :)
People will think I'm crazy
But I'm feeling flips sometimes.
Not kicks
But when bub does a big move
They said bub implanted right at top of uterus
That might be why
I've been getting it on and off for a week
But thought I was crazy for awhile 
But I'm pretty sure now :)
I think its very normal to not hve consistency at 15 weeks hon
Bub prob changed position xx
Hugs 
I know the worry though x


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey for finding the heartbeat!! So pleased for you! I think I might have a try later too. If I don't find it though I fear I may turn into an emotional mess. I'm not sure I can wait two weeks till the gender scan at this rate, I just want reassurence. Can't afford two scans but I'd be willing to leave the gender scan to know babies ok.


----------



## lilesMom

I was doubtful about trying in case I didn't find it
But I'm glad I did now.
Let me know if u try. Xx
Hope u find it too.
Numbers wont come up for mine
Cheap Doppler
But I heard it it sounded nice and fast
So I'm happy 
Hope it works for u too hon xx


----------



## lilesMom

I know our day out tomorrow
Prob get lots of bump and baby comments
I couldn't talk about it properly if I hadn't heard it today


----------



## hmmohrma

I'm so glad you found the HB lilesmom! Thank goodness you can relax. I started feeling less symptoms at 9 or 10 weeks, but I'm 15 now and realized my boobs have gotten noticibly bigger recently. I'm also having stretching pains every so often. I can't wait to feel Booboo moving! We've never gotten this far, so it's all really exciting.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
Xx
My nips r def bigger
Not so much my boobs yet
But they got huge with ds!!
&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## maryanne1987

So panic over. Baby clearly moved last night. And kept moving for a good minute or so. Nothing since but that enough to ease my mind for now :) was the best feeling ever. This baby just seems to have skipped the tiny flutters. Feel so silly for being so upset yesterday now!


----------



## LynAnne

I'm glad you felt baby, Maryanne, and I'm glad you found heartbeat lilesmom.

DH was feeling worried about the pregnancy yesterday (simply because all of our previous losses) so we listened for the heartbeat. Struggled to really find it for a bit so I coaxed baby saying, "where are you? Reassure daddy please." And what do you know, heartbeat strong for ten seconds or so before s/he squirmed away again. Little monster. 

I swear I felt the tiniest movement when I was lying in bed on Friday. It was list something wriggled really lightly. I don't know if it was that but it definitely wasn't gas or anything! :haha: We have never made it this far so it is all new to us now. Hope I start to feel movements properly soon although I'm still feeling sick quite a lot so symptoms are still there!!


----------



## maryanne1987

14 weeks is possible to feel movement lynanne. Hopefully it's baby you felt. Mad to think we are all getting so close to movement and big bumps etc now. I'm excited about proper kicks and packing hospital bags now :) just need to get past that dreaded 18 week point. I know I will relax then.


----------



## Lucasmum

Yay for heartbeats and movements :flower:

I swear I keep feeling little flutters but I'm not so sure :wacko:

Feel like poop today think its because I've done nothing my back hurts my nose is running and my ears are starting to hurt :growlmad:


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> So panic over. Baby clearly moved last night. And kept moving for a good minute or so. Nothing since but that enough to ease my mind for now :) was the best feeling ever. This baby just seems to have skipped the tiny flutters. Feel so silly for being so upset yesterday now!

That's great hon xxx
Not silly at all.
We all hve our shaky moments x


----------



## lilesMom

Long but great day today .
Pet farm for ds bday next week
( dad and cousins r away next week)
So moved it to today 
Had a lovely day &#55357;&#56842; 

Glad alls well with ye too ladies xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no, hope you feel better soon lucusmum. How's the bleeding now? 

Glad you had a great day lilesmom. How old will your boy be? 

I'm felt movement lots today so I'm really pleased. Can't quite believe it to be honest. Still feels weird that there's a little person wiggling round inside me :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Bleeding had completely stopped by midweek some blood last night and up to mid afternoon today but only when I wiped but I think it's because we got a bit frisky last night lol


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry I didn't see u were unwell Lucas mom
I was really tired yest.
Hope ur better xxx

Maryanne he will be 3 next sat :)
Cant believe he is 3!! 
Had a great day yest.
Told Oh parents about tiny squish too
So now I can tell everyone after scan wed :)
Although lots know anyway
But be nice to hve it totally known :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad you had a good day! Awww hope he has a great birthday!! Bet you can't wait for your scan now! 12 days till our gender scan. I'm so excited. Who else has scsns coming up?

Hope it stops for you soon lucusmum. No friskiness for us till baby arrives, want allowed for the fitst 12 weeks because of miscarrige risk and now not allowed to because of my cervix. Stitch is going on in two weeks, it's gonna be a long few months!! I feel so sorry for DH although he's so understanding and doesn't make me feel bad at all. We have taken up playing xbox together instead haha


----------



## Lucasmum

I got the results from the screening tests back today low risk for all except Down's syndrome I fall within the normal range for my age 1 in 105 but it's classed high risk! I have refused the amniocentesis it won't change the outcome and it won't make me feel any different towards this baby what will be will be and we will deal within when the time comes


----------



## lilesMom

We hve an unspoken bd ban too.
No real reason other than fear from too many mc :)
But we both seem to prefer it this way.
Still cuddles but that's all for now .
We r both so glad this one seems to be working out
We r afraid to risk it.

Lucas mom that doesn't sound high risk to me
There is 104 in 105 chance of not so :)
Higher risk than a 20 year old maybe.
Hope alls well.
But like u said if not.
Ur baby is ur baby 
And perfect as they are xxx 

Just back from hydro physio for little man
We r both wrecked :)
It's great though 
Heading to Dr later
Think I've sinus infection.
Not too bad though 
Just been lingering

Hope alls well xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Sorry to hear about that lucusmum :( try not to worry. I love your attitude though. We are the same. We refused downs testing as wouldn't make a difference to us either. 

Hope you feel better soon lilesmom. Sinus infections suck. We do hydrotherapy with ds! It's amazing. He's always so relaxed in the water, it's lovely to see


----------



## Lucasmum

Lilesmom thats a wonderful way of looking at it :flower:

Been on a bit of rollercoaster of emothions today and have had a banging headache most of the day I came home from work for a few hours earier took paracetamol and went to bed for an hour but its back now!

Moments after posting I read all I could on the internet, silly idea and for the most people that have gone on to have the test its come back fine and they have had no risk, I also thought if I did go ahead with the test then it would better prepare us and it would be easier explained to Lucas, after speaking with OH about 459377933 times today after this he stopped answering my calls :haha: I have decided not to go ahead with the test Lucas has his own problems but he sees everything in black and white and we really dont think it would matter to him what so ever, nothing will be done any different we wouldnt never ever consider termination/adoption we have waited 10 years for this little munch to come along and we all love it so much already, so what if it has downs syndrome its not 1950/60 any more when this was a problem.

It helped that I saw one of my clients today who is 62 and does have downs syndrome he is such an insperation he has a better social life than I have ever/will ever have :blush: he has been in the same job since he was 19 he lives independently does his own shopping personal care in fact his own everything I'm not really sure why we go in to him, we are supposed to support with meal preperation but he just makes us sit down makes us coffee whilst he does everything, no doubt thanks to the love and support his family showed him :cloud9:

Any way sorry long and a bit waffley


----------



## Lucasmum

Lilesmom hope your feeling better sinus infections are hideous :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

We know a boy with Down's syndrome lucusmum, he's 19 and such an inspiration. He lives in a shared house with friends, goes to uni, works and goes out partying on the weekends. He doesn't let his disability hold him back at all.

Hope your feeling better today lilesmom!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks guys.
I'm good.
Thyroid meds upped but no antibiotic.
She said she reckons ill shift it myself
But takes longer when preg.

Lucas mom I totally understand the indecision
My Oh does that to me too &#55357;&#56841;
I think ur making the right choice though.
Not worth the risk of further testing 
When its not going to affect your decision about bub anyway.
I was going to get the harmony but decided against for the same reason.
I could be worrying unnecessarily
I don't think u can prepare ahead of time anyway really for special needs child 
Its on the job learning
Same as any child &#55357;&#56842;
Hee hee xx


----------



## maryanne1987

That's rubbish lilesmom. Still at least they sorted your thyroid meds out. I found they heartbeat on the doppler today, Yey!! When is your scan now? xx


----------



## Lucasmum

What will be will be :flower:

That sucks about no antibiotics


----------



## lilesMom

Its my own fault.
I said to her its been there a few weeks
But I'm not sure its bad enough for antibiotic &#55357;&#56842;
Better to avoid if poss &#55357;&#56842;
I like my Dr ,
She will only give if she thinks totally necessary

Scan is tomorrow.
Eekkk!!!
Scan at 12.
Booking at 2.
I prob be there for the day!!
I don't want it and want it at same time 
Not as nervous as previous ones.
But kind of don't want to go too


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck for tomorrow lilesmom! I know it's gonna go great! We were there 6 hours!! But was worth it.


----------



## Lucasmum

Good luck for tomorrow I will be checking in when I can at work for updates :flower:

Today I'm exhausted and I ache all over, I walked round the park today, twice, with 2 different wheelchairs! Its lovely being able to that but I'm feeling it now my poor thighs have gone on strike dont think I can move of the sofa for the rest of the night :haha:

Tomorrow I will be in 2nd trimester :happydance: I'm hoping magically the tiredness will go and my energy will come flooding back, I dont hold out much hope though there wasn't that much to start with :blush:


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm still waiting for that moment lucusmum! I keep thinking any day now but then I end up even more exhausted than the day before lol.


----------



## Lucasmum

maryanne1987 said:


> I'm still waiting for that moment lucusmum! I keep thinking any day now but then I end up even more exhausted than the day before lol.

Nooooooo tell me it gets better lie if you have to :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hahaha! Well maybe it's just going to take a little longer than expected. I'm sure we will all get there though. To be honest I'd happily lay around the house all day in my pj's napping if I had the chance.


----------



## Lucasmum

That sounds like my idea of heaven and hell at the same time, see I want to rest and sleep but I can't sit still I have to be doing something like now I should be sleeping I have to be up in six hours but I keep finding silly little jobs to do!


----------



## maryanne1987

Don't worry it's 2.45am now and after nursing my dd when she woke up I'm now ironing. Everyone is asleep and the house is silent so i thought Id make the most of it, but now I know im going to be exhausted tomorrow. I just can't get comfy in bed anymore though. Think it's time to go maternity pillow shopping :)


----------



## lilesMom

I'm wide awake at 5 am with my phone under the duvet &#55357;&#56842;
I'm gonna be a tired momma later!!
Least I slept soundly till 4 anyways &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck for today lilesmom!! Looking forward your update later :)


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks
Hope u managed some more sleep xx


----------



## lilesMom

All fine on scan.
Dates bang on.
Bub wriggling like a mad thing &#55357;&#56842;
Hee hee 

Waiting on booking now.


----------



## Lucasmum

Fantastic news


----------



## maryanne1987

So pleased for you lilesmom!!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Wriggly
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160525_17_52_26_Pro.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilesMom

Pic posted upside down
I could see shape of face and all 
Was fab


----------



## Lucasmum

Gorgeous


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww what a little cutie!!!


----------



## Lucasmum

I have managed to burn my tummy today, its a large smile shaped burn, I have racked my brains all day trying to think when and how I could have done it, I only realised as my top was wet so I had a look and there it was with the blister burnt, it looks red and nasty with at the the time black fluff all over it :haha: now cleaned and covered with a dressing

I have no feeling whatsoever in my stomach due to numerous operations thats why I never felt it at the time and its a bonus as I cant feel what I would imagine to be painful and stinging, its rather large though I'm pretty sure OH must have been trying to brand me in my sleep though he swears not :haha:

I really do wish I had some recollection of it happening though so I can avoid whatever it is I done so I dont do it again :wacko:


----------



## hmmohrma

Lucasmom, like a sunburn or a burn from heat? That sounds terrible. I hope you figure it out.

I got the results of the quad screening today, and all came back with good news. Unfortunately, I pissed off a co-worker and she yelled at me. I cried A LOT...I felt like such a baby, but I'm not used to people yelling at me and not talking things out like adults. The hormones definitely did not help me emotions...


----------



## lilesMom

Ouchie Lucas mom
Glad u cant feel it though
Did u lean over a cooker or anything?
So easy do if cant feel it.
Hugs xx

Hmmohmra
I cry when I get mad or frustrated.
Its soo annoying in an argument
( which I always try avoid)
Makes me feel really weak
But it usually stops the argument pretty fast when one crys
Usually me .
Its not right to be yelling at you anyway.
His or her fault not urs
Hugs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm nearly 13 weeks.
Hurray
13 weeks same day as my sons 3rd bday
Does it get any better
Super happy with it.
Better get my lazy bum out of bed now to make us brekkie.
Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

How your tummy is better soon lucusmum, that sounds horrible! 

Hmmohrma I hate people that shout rather than talk. It upsets me if I'm pregnant or not, no need for it at all. 

Yey for almost 13 weeks lilesmom. and that's lovely it being on your sons birthday. I'm still hoping this baby won't arrive on my sons birthday, his is the 10th and baby is the 13th. I hoping I go early like I did with dd. They will probably want to induce me early if oc shows its ugly face again.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope they don't clash hon xxx
I'm thinking the same here about going early from oc.
But having said that my liver is all within range again npw
Except alkaline phosphatase which can be out due to preg anyway.
So maybe we might escape it this time
When did it show up last time for u
Wasn't till 38 weeks for me .
Hoping to escape it this time
Got some mat trousers today
Man they r comfy
Like day pyjamas :)


----------



## lilesMom

I'm still unsure if maybe section ne better this time.
Simes got stuck and that's why he had a stroke.
Thinking maybe section to avoid a repeat.
I've tilted uterus
Which I think is why he got stuck
But recovery from vag birth id better.
I'm sure the Drs will hve some opinions on it
:)


----------



## maryanne1987

Mine started at 30 weeks, but by 38 weeks it pretty severe. They gave me a sweep and my daughter was born within hours so saved being induced. Was induced with my son and was awful. I may need a c section this time because of the damage to my cervix last time. Plus both mine got stuck. I'm not sure what's happening yet but will discuss it with the consultant on the 17th. I'm hoping to avoid oc this time, although my levels aren't good already so I doubt I will. Just want this pregnancy to hurry up and for this little one to be here safe.

You just do whats best for you hun. You know what's best for you and your baby.


----------



## lilesMom

They did a sweep with ds and nothing
Just a bit of discomfort and bleeding
Nothing else, until induced 5 days later.
I'm not sire which is better
Would prefer to avoid section for picking up ds and stuff
But if its the better option for bub
Then id prefer it.
We will see .
My sil had c section
She said she was pretty good after a week.

There was some blood still in my urine yest

I don't see any anymre
But when I dip the test strips it's often there
She sent off urine sample to check.
I've been headachy and tired
So might be uti
Better check anyway


----------



## Lucasmum

I figured out the burn mystery :happydance: 

I was holding a scalding hot bowl yesterday and to save my fingers I remember leaning it on my tum I guess from that :haha:

Would Ds mind if the baby came on his birthday maryanne? This ones due date is 30/11 but they wont let me go past 38 weeks with being diabetic which makes 16/11 and Lucas' birthday (10 also) is the 18/11 he is desperate for the baby to come on his birthday :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

I hope that stops for you soon lilesmom, hopefully they will sort it for you soon if it's a uti. 

Ds is desperate for baby to arrive on his birthday, I mean he wants it so badly. I'd prefer at least a days difference, so they both get their own days and they can both get the attention they deserve but as long as baby arrived safely I don't really mind. I just would hate for Ds not to get a proper birthday as I was in hospital. It would kill me being away from him on that day.


----------



## hmmohrma

Sorry to be dim, but what is OC?


----------



## maryanne1987

Obstetric cholestasis. It's a liver condition that can develop in pregnancy.


----------



## kls9503

Sorry I've been MIA. We went to Disney world and then my oldest dd broke her arm the first day of summer break. So it's been chaotic here. Hope everyone has been doing okay.

AFM, I am 16 weeks today! Was super nervous at my ob appointment today because April 2015 at 16 weeks we found out the baby's heart had stopped beating. However, Had an excellent check up today! Baby's heart rate was 145bmp. Hopefully now I can rest easy and not worry. The best days of pregnancy are here!


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad all is well Kls. Congrats on 16 weeks. 

Sorry for not posting much the last few days. It was the anniversary of when we lost tabitha and ive been a bit down. Picking myself back up today though, only a week till our gender scan. And I actually bought something for baby today, baby now has a car seat. May not seem a big deal but for me its huge. Just gonna baby step my way through this pregnancy.


----------



## Lucasmum

Good to hear all is well with the baby kls sorry to hear about DD I hope shes not in to much pain :flower:

Been thinking about you maryanne I saw that it was the anniversary of Tabithas passing, I hope you and DH are both OK :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks lucusmum, I'm ok. Just always a tough time of year and being pregnant makes it a little bit harder. We took flowers yesterday for her though so that was nice. 

Hope your well? How's the bleeding now?

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## kls9503

I know what you mean maryanne. The whole month of april I'm always in a funk cause I have Grayson's birthday and death day to go through. 

Yay for the car seat purchase. That is a big deal, it's making everything more real! We haven't bought anything yet...I haven't even let myself start looking. But maybe I will soon. We are team yellow though so hopefully it'll make selections a lot easier when we start buying. 

DD is surprisingly doing real well! She only took pain meds twice and one if those times is when I made her because I didn't know if she would wake up in the middle of the night in bad pain. Kids are tough!


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks all for being so nice. I'm ok, I'm glad it's over to be honest. Although it's always hard starting another year without her. Must be so tough having to deal with two days kls. Awww your stating team yellow are you? That's lovely. I wish I was, but DH and ds are desperate to know and if it makes them happy then I really don't mind. I'm getting excited to know now myself. Hope your poor dd feels better soon.


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm good thanks :flower: Bleeding has pretty much stopped I occasionally get some pink when I wipe b ut I'm not worrying about it I know the reason now :flower:

I would love to stay team yellow but again OH and DS really want to know and I'll do any thing for a quiet life :haha: We did find out with DS and it was nice knowing and giving him a name, DS is desperate to name this baby but I'm not convinced by any of his choices so far we may have to get a list of what we really love and let him choose from that so we dont have a baby called hedgehog or something like that


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha lucusmum Zack is exactly the same. He really wants to name the baby. For weeks he begged to call it Dominic if it's a boy, and then Megatron but he's picked a name now that we and DH actually love. Glad the bleefing is settling for you though :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Megatron is cool way better than hedgehog :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha Id love to see the midwives face if we told her we were calling it Megatron.


----------



## Lucasmum

Reminds me of when we went to register Lucas' birth OH being the dick he can be at times was adamant that he was going to tell the registrar that we were naming the baby "big floppy donkey dick" when we were called in the registrar turned out to be the scariest looking woman who was about 459 years old when she barked at us what are you calling this baby OH in this teeny tiny voice said "Lucas Caleb Marsh" I sniggered and muttered what happened to "big floppy donkey dick" lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Pahaha! Men.


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm a hideous mean person :haha:

I actually cheered today when I found out 2 of my old ladies had gone into hospital and I only had to work 2 hours today, I'm also hoping and praying that one I have to spend 2 hours with tomorrow dosent get discharged till later in the week :blush:


I love my job I really do and it means I dont get paid while they are in hospital but the idea of being finished work on a bank holiday at 1400 sounds like heaven :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

You sound like you have earned a bit of a rest lucusmum! Try and relax this afternoon and enjoy the sun! 

Hope all is ok lilesmom?


----------



## lilesMom

U def deserve the rest.
Not ur fault they had to go to hosp
But a surprise break is nice xx

Hey thanks Maryanne
Yeah I've just been feeling crappy and grouchy
So i stay quiet :)
Hope alls well xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm glad all is ok with you and baby! Was starting to worry! Don't worry im grouchy all the time lately. Bloody hormones!


----------



## lilesMom

Think I've uti still.
But results of first sample seem lost
So sent in another one today.
They both prob come back the same time :)
How ye all? X


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no! That sucks! Doctors are useless. I'm good thanks. Gender scan been moved forward to Thursday evening so I'm getting excited x


----------



## Lucasmum

Had a lovely day finished work at 1400 jumped straight into the car and headed to the seaside we have so much choice within an hour of us, we got there and it was freezing and blowing a gale :haha: We had a wander along the beach then along the pier before spending a fortune on the 2p machines at the arcades followed by fish and chips on the sea front though sat in the car :flower:

Lilesmom hope your feeling better soon 

Eeeeep your gender scan is so soon :happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

That sounds lovely lucusmum! Glad you had a good day. We always spend a fortune on those bloody 2p machines too. And then come back with s bag full of crappy keyrings that Zack has won from them lol.


----------



## lilesMom

We went to the beach too.
I said id stop feeling sorry for myself :)
Feel much better.
Weather was good to us we went swimming bit cld but not bad
Paddling in a pool
And picnic
Was lovely.
Simon was giggling the whole time 
Lovely to see :)


----------



## lilesMom

Hurray for gender scan xxx
Hurray x


----------



## Lucasmum

These ones were for tokens all that money for a crappy minecraft wrist band and 2 packs of popping candy :wacko:

Glad you had a good day lilesmom must have been a lot warmer where you are we were freezing :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

See now I really really want to go to the beach! Lol. We are gonna go friday if the weather holds up. It's so warm here in Wales at the moment. First time for everything I guess! Haha


----------



## lilesMom

Its lovely here too.
Just went for a walk and was roasting within a min :)
Thinking of going to beach again today but trying to round up someone to go with us
Its 90 min ish drive but was soooo nice yest.
Oh is back at work.
Most other people working too
Doh
Why don't I know more sahm :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I literally know no stay at home mums. I guess living nowadays is so expensive both parents need to work. Beach would be amazing today though! We are settling for a walk. And ice cream, I need ice cream! Lol.


----------



## lilesMom

Had a walk and ice cream. :)
My poor lil dude is wrecked from yest.
We were going to a well near us. 
Its nice with a streams and sheep :)
But he is,way too tired.
We came home again to let him sleep
He tires mire easily cos of his cp and epilepsy
If he gets too tired his epilepsy is worse
He is teething too
So a bit crabby
I'll see what he wakes like


----------



## lilesMom

My niece is a sahm and only 4 yrs younger so we r good friends
But she has 2 smallies.
My car is only a micra
With special needs seat anchored in passenger seat
No back doors
We don't all fit in my car
And she doesn't drive.
Doh. :)
My sis bw in summer hols soon.
She has two older kids , 5 and 6
So we will hve play dates soon :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your little man is feels better after his rest. He sounds like such a brave boy with all he has to deal with.


----------



## LynAnne

Hey girls, sorry I've been MIA for a few days (manic weekend), I hope you are all doing well.

Well, it's official: I can no longer fit into any of my shorts!! Fortunately a couple of pairs of jeans still fit and I bought some super comfy trousers that feel like pjs but no shorts! The weather is gorgeous just now up in Glasgow and I have no freaking shorts thanks to bump! :dohh: Despite owning a tonne of dresses I'm not really a girly girl so I always opt for shorts over skirts and dresses. Looks like I'm gonna have to suck it up until I can get my hands on some maternity shorts! I'm off out at the theatre tonight to see American Idiot and I know I'm going to melt so I need to come up with something to wear pronto! 

Still, I'm so happy that I'll be 16 weeks tomorrow - that was fast! And I have my midwife appointment on Thursday. Oh and I'm sure I'm feeling more regular movement. Not kicks or anything but just general wriggles! Is it strange if it is only just starting to feel real?


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad all is well lynanne! Enjoy your show tonite, I'm jealous. Lots of wriggles here too. I agree that it's going so fast!

Scan for Thursday has been cancelled as they overbooked :( feeling upset. Been moved to Saturday morning now. I don't care about the gender, just was looking forward to seeing baby :(


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Maryanne.
He is a great lil boy really 
He does hve the deck stacked against him a bit
But he sees the joy as much as poss
Like most kids. :)

Lyn Anne I still only half believe in really getting another bub
Some days I do
Other days I think is it possible?
Xx
I'm in all mat clothes now already.
I get big fast!
Mat shorts aren't something u would see much actually
I got some trousers like urs too
Sooo comfy like pyjamas
I live in them and leggings


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no Maryanne
That sucks 
Hugs xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Oh no, maryanne. that's rubbish that they have cancelled it. When will your appointment be then?

lilesmom, I don't know that I quite believe that I'm getting a baby at the end of all this yet but I think I'm finally accepting that I'm properly pregnant, iykwim! I must admit that I just feel like I look a bit chubby at the moment and not really pregnant at all. It doesn't help that I wasn't exactly in my best shape before the pregnancy so I very much feel a bit wobbly!! I'm not sure that I'm ready to part with money for proper maternity stuff although I know George at asda do reasonably priced maternity shorts. Only problem is I have to buy them online!


----------



## maryanne1987

It's saturdsy morning now. Which I know isn't too far away but I'm still upset. Just want to know baby is ok. 

We have bumpage going on here too. I'm rather big. But then I always carry big. I never stopped wearing my maternity stuff after I had Aurora though so no change for me haha.


----------



## lilesMom

Mine looks like a bump in the morning
But by eve I look like a blimp!!
My whole tummy goes hard.
My ankles r swelling a bit too
But even when not preg they do in the heat
I splashed out on two pairs of pants and two leggings
Had some tops from before.
One of my mcs I got very optimistic and bought mat clothes at 8 weeks.
Doh 
I genuinely had a bump so though I be fine.
I gave them swiftly to my niece 
But the cutie kept them for me
And gave them back to me unworn this time :)
Hope u get ur shorts hon x
I hate buying online
Cos I tend to fit in different sizes and hve to try everything on

Maryanne hugs
That's sucky when ur heart is set on one day
Only for ir to be switched xxx
Hope its because if u had gone original day bub would hve been in wrong position
And now sat u see everything
Hugs xx

Just heard bub.
Broke out the Doppler again.
Got it right away.
It was at 137
It swam away
But I found it a few times.
I think I made it mad though.
Cos feel lots of activity since :)
Made me happy though.

Dr text today
Want a repeat sample 
I'm not sure what's goin on with it
Seems to be blood in my urine all the time
They don't know why.
Worrys me a little in case it's something that could harm bub
But least its being checked out


----------



## hmmohrma

I hope they get it all worked out for you Lilesmom. I was born with a defect that caused UTIs and kidney infections until it was surgically corrected when I was 21. That stuff is no fun. Don't forget to drink a lot of water! 

Good luck with the scan. It's a bummer they switched it, but I'm glad they found a close day to make it up. Our office called this week to say our doctor would be in surgery the day of our sex scan, and now we're going to see a different one just for that day. We're a little bummed bc we really love our OB, but we didn't want to push the appointment back any more. Already dying to know, and it's still 3 weeks away! 

I think I'm feeling some movement the last two nights, but I'm not sure it's not just other belly stuff. It seems different though. 

Today was field day at school so I spent all day in the sun and manages to miss sunscreen on the nape of my neck. I have a sliver of sunburn...I ate and drank water all day. The sun really took it out of me.


----------



## lilesMom

That sounds yucky hmmohmra
I only get uti s rarely
Seem to be more often for me when ttc
And preg .
But i don't get them often normally.
I got tonsillitis lots when young
But grew out of it 
Glad ur surgery sorted it
But not nice u had them lots before that 
.
I burn stupidly easy
I wear factor 50 now.
Like my ds
I take ages to tan
And it fades fast
So no point in trying :)
I will stay a milk bottle :)
Hee hee

I actually am feeling much better
I got up a few times to pee during the night
And didn't wake up sore
So maybe my bladdar was just overfull.
Whoops.
Not sure about the testing
But um just gonna hve to banish it from my brain
Until Drs get back to me.

Hope alls well ladies


----------



## maryanne1987

Have the given you any clue what it could be lilesmom? Hope they sort it soon for you, try not to worry to much. 

Yey for movement hmmohrma!Hope your sunburn feels better soon. It's been hot here too and the heat has been killing me. Normally I love summer too!

So the lady doing our scan just phoned, she's felt so bad about overbooking that's she's going to see is after the clinic closes. And refund us what we payed as an apology. So happy I get to see baby tomorrow!!! I don't even care about gender at this point. Just as long as baby is ok.


----------



## lilesMom

That's brilliant Maryanne xxx
Great news xx
My gp didn't seem concerned.
Hosp seemed a bit concerned qt my booking app
But maybe just being cautious.
No clue what they think it might be
I'm gonna hve to forget it for now
Cos ill only wreck my head guessing
Or worse googling :)
Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sure if they were really worried hun they would have you at the hospital now. Have you mentioned it to your midwife? I used to get a bit of blood im my urine when I was a child, I had an irritable bladder. There was nothing they could do for it though, and it went away by itself after a few months. Perhaps it's something similar for you?


----------



## Lucasmum

How are we all today, I'm feeling rubbish today still suffering with constipation and its giving me terrible tummy cramps, I also cant empty my bladder properly never have been able to :blush: and the constipation makes it worse :wacko:

I also have a complete pointless consultant dermatology appointment tomorrow at 1945, its the only day off the week I finish early I just want to go home and slob out not faff about going to an appointment I should have had 3 months ago to be told not to use steroid creams which I'm not anyway :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah hopefully its nothing Maryanne.
It was hosp midwife seemed concerned
But more in case of infection I think 
I rang my Dr.
She said she would hve yo get Dr to ring me back.
Thought oh oh, doesn't sound good.
Turns out second sample isn't back 
She only saw the first.
They said unsuitable container,
They r sterile ones my OH uses for brewing :)
Didn't think infection.
But wanted repeat.
They never told me that's why repeat.
So I used same type container.
Doh :)
Id say its prob not to worry about.
Just silly crossed wires with my Drs office

I had a break from constipation 
But its back 
Partly my own fault
I skipped a day with my berry smoothie
If I hve it every day
And eat carrots and very little bread 
I'm ok.
But I ate too much bread too.
Is food contributing maybe hon?
Plus I now love drinking milk
So might contribute too


----------



## hmmohrma

Great news Maryanne! Excited for more new tomorrow! 

I had a while of constipation a couple weeks ago, but all seems to well now. DH and I have smoothies for breakfast every weekday, and I've started adding benefiber to mine for he extra fiber. I've become obsessed with cherries the past few days, and I've been stuck on oranges! Of course we had pizza and ice cream sundaes at school to to celebrate the end of the year....


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope everyone is well today! Sorry for the ones suffering with constipation. Thank goodness mine has passed. 

So no scan today. Our car has broken down. I'm beyond upset. Cant get a courtesy car untill tomorrow. Im so annoyed since our car is brand new. The sonographer at the clinic has been great and is still giving us our free scan but we have till wait till saturday now. I just feel like I get excited and then they cancel it, they offer it to me again and our bloody car brakes down. It's not fair. I was so so excited to see baby.


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs xxx
U were meant to wait till sat it seems.
I get the annoyance though.
It sucks it keeps getting changed on u xxx
I think you will hve better scan on sat for all the waiting
And suckiness xxx
Hugs x


----------



## lilesMom

Hmmohmra are u on school hols now?
My sis gets hers tomorrow
So I will hve company some days with her and kiddos &#55357;&#56842;

We r goin away for the weekend.
Going to Oh parents mobile home near the sea.
Love the seaside!!!! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## maryanne1987

I think your right lilesmom. It was meant to be saturday and it seems everything is pushing it to be on Saturday so I'm gonna take it as a sign. Not in a good mood at all. Beatiful day and im sat in the house waiting for them to collect our car. Beach tomorrow though, woohoo!!!

How is everyone today? Good I hope?


----------



## maryanne1987

And that sounds great lilesmom! Enjoy your weekend!!


----------



## lilesMom

I hate being stuck home without my car.
Hugs.do ye hve paddling pool or something fun ye could do xxx
Hope so.
Sat is nearly here.
With the beach tomorrow, it will be here before u know it.
Enjoy.
I'm not sure r we going tomorrow or sat
OH still hasn't told me when he can get off :)
Id prefer tomorrow cos its sooner :)
But if its sat, I've tomorrow to pack and get stuff ready.
But could do it fast if tomorrow :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm very jealous! I'd love a weekend away! Bet your little one is excited! I'm looking forward to a day at the beach tomorrow, if our courtesy car arrives early enough.


----------



## lilesMom

Its a surprise one too
So its even better hee hee
Lil dude doesn't hve the language skills to know where we r going
But he will be very very excited when we get there :)
He loves water and sand and outdoors.
He giggled the whole time we were at the beach in monday
Was lovely .
Hope u get ur car on time hon
Is it a long drive


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh that sucks about the car todays scan just wasnt meant to be for you :hugs:

Lucky you lilesmom I would love a weekend away by the beach with the sun, closest I get is weekend after next in Telford (very boring place) stuck insode an ice rink, story of my life :dohh:

I'm not sure the constipation is food related if anything my diet has changed for the better, I've always had a few issues if I dont go one day the next is like having constipation very difficult and painful :blush: Anyway I did manage to go yesterday the first time in about 5 days it was traumatic to say the least :cry: I also after and through most of today had some pinky discharge from wiping which I believe was from the trauma of pooping :blush: Any way enough about my BM's or lack of them :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

I hope you and your family have a great time hun, you deserve it! 

Hahaha lucusmum b&b is the only place you can discuss your bowel moments in conversation and it be perfectly acceptable. It's nothing compared to the threads dedicated to Cervical mucus :rofl:

Anyone else lost their appetite? I just haven't been hungrt at all the last few days.


----------



## Lucasmum

I try to tell the OH about whats going on with it all and he just looks at me with disgust :haha:

Off food but bloody starving all the time if that makes any sense at all :wacko:

Had a little wobble earlier convinced myself all is not well, I'm thinking about hiring a doppler cant afford to buy one but you can rent from Ebay £9.99 for a month, convinced myself my belly had shrunk god knows why its huge and hard but again I was convinced it had gone flabby and the little flutterings that are probably nothing more than indigestion have gone, but they are back now I ate spicy food as this seems to set them off even though I hate it, then I got distracted from my doppler search when someone messaged me to say Lucas' hockey team is in the local paper and the boy is mentioned so of course I had to dash out straight away to buy it :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs Lucas mom
For the worry and the bm :)
Xxx
Its really weird I thought my belly shrunk yest too
I think it might be moving up highrr
So its changing shape.
Maybe it was ur bm deflated it .
I know I'm very bloated at times

I'm the same 
No mind for food
But starving when I eat
Had bbq yest.
Meat and milk r yummy at the mo.
2 things I don't normally go for


----------



## LynAnne

My appetite was all over the place in the first trimester and I found it really hard to know what I wanted to eat or to stick to meals. Now however I am much better and will pretty much eat anything going. I'm quite surprised by how much I like meat at the moment (other than chicken and fish I don't normally eat a lot) but I'm always wanting something meaty. I've heard that a lot of people go off meat during pregnancy but so long as I don't have to handle raw chicken I'm good!

I'd love a little break away. In fact DH and I have been looking at log cabins for the first week in July just so we can get away for a few days with the dog. Don't know if we will as a lot of them seem over priced especially when we can't guarantee nice weather! DH is running the business this next week while his dad is away with MIL, SIL, her husband and my nephews in Salou, Spain. Lucky for some! It does mean that DH will be a massive ball of stress this next week and so tired!


----------



## lilesMom

I read daily preg updates
Most days :)
Yest update was about the increased need for protein to build bub,placenta, blood etc
I know with ds I wanted extra meat but not till my iron went down
But I just had my iron checked and its fine.
So must just be instinct :)

We,were looking at hol homes for a week
But prices were mad even for next week
So long weekend in inlaws mobile home it is :)
We r very lucky its free thus weekend 
And they r letting us stay 
I love the sea anyway
But my hay fever has gone bananas
The eve at the beach helped it loads
So hoping the few days gives me a break from it


----------



## maryanne1987

I just don't want anything at all. I will fancy something, cook it and then when it's done its not the taste imagined. DH is going mad at how much food im wasting. But I just can't eat it. It's not like me as normally I have a great appetite. 

We really need a holiday. But at the moment there's no time, as we can't afford for DH to be off from work and we need to save his holidays in case I end up in hospital later on. Last time from 30 weeks I was in hospital more than I was home. He had to take it unpaid so this time we are preparing in case it happens again. If all goes ok and he doesn't need to use them then we are going to go away after baby arrives. Most likely a centre park holiday.


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm desperate for my holiday in the sun but won't be getting it this summer I will have to make do with a few weekends around the uk which really isn't warm enough for me lol 

I think we may go to Spain for a few days after Christmas I'm not sure yet I'm also thinking to drive it oh thinks I'm off my rocker but I don't mind it we have done it a few times before


----------



## maryanne1987

How many hours does that take lucusmum?? We were thinking of driving to France next year. Seems easier than planes. Plus I hate flying.

Eeeeek today is the day!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Best of luck hon.
R y gonna let us know gender
Or keep it to yourselves?
X
Exciting :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I will be letting you all know straight away!! :) 

Enjoy your weekend away! Hope you have a lovely time xx


----------



## LynAnne

Good luck Maryanne! What time is your appointment?! Cant wait to hear the gender. Do you have any last minute feeling about what gender baby is?


----------



## maryanne1987

11 o'clock. Time is passing so slowly. I'm dying to get there already. I'm gonna guess boy. I don't mind either way, but my gut says boy. Although at the last scan the sonographer said the nub looked girly so who knows. I'd be equally as excited either way.


----------



## LynAnne

Not too long to wait now! I still have four weeks until I can find out!!


----------



## Lucasmum

It takes about 3 days but thats with stops and sleeping :flower:

Cant wait for the scan news :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

And we are having a beautiful baby.....boy!!!! I knew it. Cannot wait to meet my little man!


----------



## Lucasmum

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay to baby Megatron :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hahahaha!! Lucusmum I almost just choked on my hot chocolate in the middle of Starbucks.


----------



## lilesMom

Hurray congrats hon xxx


----------



## hmmohrma

Congrats on your little man, Maryanne! 

Lucasmom, I got a Sonoline B on eBay for just under $40 with shipping Buy it Now. That might be cheaper if you plan on keeping it longer than a couple months. 

Lilesmom, Friday was my last day with my kids (second graders). I told them about the baby and showed them the last ultrasound picture on the projector. DH is coming with me Monday to pack my classroom, and then my summer vacation officially begins. I work on a farm part time in exchange for food during the summer and fall, but I'm only doing the minimum of 4 hours and early mornings because the heat is already getting to me with the pregnancy.


----------



## Lucasmum

Not sure if you remember me telling you all sil was due in October well she has had her 20 week scan and a private and they still arent 100% but 99% sure its a girl yay another niece but oh lord she wants to name it Mini, not a huge fan anyway but her last name is Marsh, Mini Marsh FFS :rofl:


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha I call her m&m for short. Be nice for the cousins to be so close in age though :) 

Hope you had a great weekend away lilesmom!

Thanks ladies! So over the weekend we picked babies name :) Yey!!


----------



## Lucasmum

Yay are you sharing or keeping it a surprise :flower:


----------



## kls9503

I keep trying to get my DH to discuss names with me but he doesn't seem interested. Ugh. Wish we had some names picked!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Mary Anne xx
Mobile home and not walking ds is hard.
My back hurts!!
Heading home today a day early
Our weather has gotten worse too yest
Not bad , just not sunny.
Boo.

OH wont talk names with me either
Which is more annoying since I said he could chose
But id hve veto power :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Our little boy is going to be called Henry Alexander. It seems so real now that we know and he has a name. Although I do think we should add Megatron in there somewhere lol, 

Glad you had a good weekend lilesmom. We finally got to the beach yesterday. Was amazing. Although I managed to get sunburnt :/


----------



## LynAnne

DH doesn't really want to talk about names until we know the gender. He doesn't want to get attached to a name only for us to be unable to use it which is fair enough! We do have a bit of a list though! My niece wasn't named until she was born though and they'd known the gender since 20 weeks. That would drive me mad.

Maryanne, that's a lovely name for your little boy!


----------



## lilesMom

Actually had a proper name conversation :)
Emilie or amilie for a girl
Nathaniel for a boy.
Current faves but very likely to change too
Once we find out gender.
Girls name is my choice
Boys is Oh.
:)
Nice to hve ideas :)

Lovely name Maryanne xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Henry Alexander is lovely I would like Alexander but it's the name of my friends son 

We have the name conversion so many times with Lucas we had loads of boy names and no girls it's the other way round this time we have our next scan on July 13th and we will find out then hopefully 

Glad your weekend away was nice it finally got nice weather here just in time to go back to work lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Is anyone else struggling in the heat? It's killing me! I'm trying to make the most out of it but Im so blooming hot!!


----------



## Lucasmum

No I love the heat the hotter the better for me, its been about 23 here today and yet I'm sat here freezing to death :blush:


----------



## LynAnne

I'm loving the heat! Today it was about 25 and it was great. It makes me feel so tired by the end of the day though. I've spent the last three days with family which is always amazing, especially now that it involves niece cuddles. Can't believe she's 4 weeks already.

I feel like whilst my bump is still small it is definitely here now. It's nice to see especially as I barely have symptoms at all any more, totally normal of course!


----------



## maryanne1987

I normally love the heat but it's making me feel so ill at the moment. Only walked to the shop yesterday and thought I was going to faint. Maybe I need to drink more water, my dd has been nursing a lot more so maybe if I up my fluids I might feel better.

Yey for bump lynanne! Mine is coming along nicely too. Big, but then I always carry big. Everyone seems shocked when I say I'm only 17 weeks. Hows everyone else's bumps looking?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilesMom

I hve to do my walks early morn and later eve
I get a headache otherwise
Within like a min of leaving the house :)
Weird
I don't usually get headaches
And didn't with ds 
But seems normal this tine for me
Hay fever isn't helping either 
But I still love summer :)


----------



## lilesMom

My bump.
I always get big fast
Did this with ds
Stayed more or less the same for few months
So didn't end up totally ginormous :)
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160607_08_49_40_Pro.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## LynAnne

Ah, your bumps are gorgeous, I'm so jealous!! By comparison mine just looks a bit lumpy! :haha: Oh well, here is mine from today (16w6d). Please excuse the dirty mirror!!
 



Attached Files:







bump 16w6d.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilesMom

U hve a lovely bump.
Main reason mine is bigger is my tummy was bigger before preg too.
My mirror is filthy
Only realised after I took the pic :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Cute bump lilesmom! You have a lovely bump lynanne! I'd kill for one like that! Once you have had a baby is already stretched out and the minute you get your bfp you look 3 months pregnant lol. I only had my dd 9 months ago so my tummy is still super stretched already.

Did you get the results of your urine test after lilesmom? Hope things have settled down for you now.


----------



## LynAnne

Thanks girls. I definitely wonder if people just think I'm getting a little chubby, at least I know that it is baby bump! I didn't exactly have my flattest tummy before i found out I was pregnant but now that it is bump I really don't care! I know that first babies often have smaller bumps.

Movement has been limited lately for baby (although I know it is totally normal as I'm still early for a first pregnancy) but I'm sure I felt two little kick type things this morning. I can't wait until it becomes really obvious and unmistakable.


----------



## maryanne1987

That's really great for a first pregnancy lynanne! Hopefully you will feel baby more often now. I was about 18 weeks with my son before I felt him the first time. With dd I was just 13 weeks, but she was a crazy baby. She moved non stop. This one is quieter, it's only this week ive started feeling stronger kicks rather than just little flutters. And it's not regular at all yet. It's mad that we are all approaching the half way mark now!


----------



## LynAnne

I think I might have spotted the movement/kick simply because I know what to look for and can be super in tune with my body. Still, I wouldn't be telling everyone that I felt the baby move as I can't be sure yet. It's early days though. I can't believe that we are getting near the half way mark either. I never thought it would happen! I just need to get to my 20 week scan, find out the gender and then the next big thing is 24 weeks and viability! I don't want to wish away the summer but I can't wait to get that far!!


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so looking forward to our v day!! I have a little calender on our fridge that is counting down to viability. Then will change it to due date.


----------



## lilesMom

I haven't had proper kicks yet
But hve flutters which is nice
This one is super active in comparison to ds
I feel ages away from halfway yet :)
Hoping to get next hosp date soon
So I hve something close ish to count down to :)
And see lil bub .
Should hopefully be within next week r two I get the letter


----------



## Lucasmum

Gorgeous bumps, I may feel brave in a day or 2 and post my flab rather than bump :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

I'm sure u hve a lovely bump hon xx


----------



## hmmohrma

I wish I was feeling more, but I know it's still early. My summer vacation began today, and I go to work on the farm tomorrow. I'm going early to try to beat the heat....I'm a little worried about how I'll deal! Here's a picture from today. It's still mostly just the chub I put on after the last D and C, but the lower part is definitely bump. I can't wait to find out the sex! I'm so happy we're all still here!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilesMom

Lovely little bump hmmohmra x
I'm tempted to book private gender scan
But should get my hosp app soon I hope
They will give me mini scan at every app
Cos I'm in high risk clinic.
Cant really afford to waste money
But am soo tempted
If my appointment date doesn't arrive soon
I might hve to :)
Are u getting gender scan hmmohmra?


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sure you have a lovely bump lucusmum! 

Cute bump hmmohrma. Hope you first day working on the farm goes well. 

We went private lilesmom, I just couldn't wait! Seemed ages till our 20 week scan.


----------



## lilesMom

I should get scan somewhere around the 16 weeks 
But I'm waiting to be picked up at the high risk clinic
Here they send everyone normal for the booking
Then refer u to high risk.
I'll give it this week to get my letter cos I really think I should get it this week
I've half forgotten with ds 
How long it took
Amazing how much I forget!!
But its only mini scan
And they couldn't tell us then with ds
Um..... :)


----------



## lilesMom

Just checked and the good private place near me doesn't do gender scans until 18/19 weeks.
Thought it would be 16
That feels ages away and too close to anatomy scan to pay out
Doh!!


----------



## maryanne1987

In our clinic your meant to have a your first consultant appointment at 16 weeks but my first one isn't till the 17th and I will be 18 weeks by then. I get a quick scan but no way would they tell me the gender, so that's why we booked ours. 

Awww no, that sucks :(


----------



## lilesMom

They wouldn't tell me gender at 16 week quick scan with Simon either.
They said bad angle
Depends on who u meet though 
Hoping I meet someone who will this time
Could hve been bad angle too
But I think they didn't want to get it wrong :)
Yeah if I could get private at 16 weeks I prob would hve booked it I think
Could always hve cancelled if hosp one came in meantime


----------



## LynAnne

I don't get my fetal anomaly scan until the first of July (3 weeks on Friday!) and that's when we are hopefully going to find out the gender. I know that the scan is more about checking on the health of baby but I can't bare the idea of waiting until November to find out so we'll just ask. I'm pretty sure they will at least attempt to find out for us. If we can't find out the gender, whether it be due to an uncooperative baby or midwife, then we'll get a private gender scan. I don't see the point in paying for a scan if we don't necessarily have to!


----------



## Lucasmum

Ok took a few pics in work whilst cleaning someones bathroom of my lump/bump today in the process off working out how to up load them bear with me we could be here a while :haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

Had to tuck my top under my boobies as it really makes lump/bump just look even more like flab than it already is :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 9


----------



## maryanne1987

See you have a lovely bump Lucusmum! I'm loving my bump cause it's stretching all my flab out, for now anyway. I better Make the most of it before I get my mummy pouch back lol


----------



## Lucasmum

I have just completed the last unit in my NVQ :happydance:

I have until Sept to finish but really cant be bothered dragging it out just a math exam I'm hoping I can do tomorrow when I see my assessor not looking forward to it but once its done its done :wacko:


----------



## hmmohrma

Our next appointment is June 23..two weeks! I'm getting so impatient to find out the sex. We are big planners, so not being able to plan all of this out drives me crazy. The weather here was beautiful today. I harvested greens for a while but spent most of my time cleaning veggies. The farm owner said I can stay in there most days. It'll be out of the sun, require no heavy lifting, and it's close to the bathroom. :) 

Great bump Lucasmom! <3


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne hope those three weeks fly for u xx
I asked at every scan with Simon :)
Eventually one said thinks he was a boy
After three different scan people said they think boy
We thought prob safe enough its a boy :)
We still didn't buy blue stuff though.
Just in case.
I heard one girl be told at 9 scans its a girl.
Had Disney princess room done up.
To hve a boy .
Whoops :)


----------



## lilesMom

Lucas mom ur bump is lovely hon xx
Congrats on finishing
That's fab.
U goin to celebrate?
X

Maryanne I always felt with ds I looked preg rather than bigger.
Liked my tummy being there for a good reason too.
But this time I feel chubbier even though I'm not
Not sure why.
I'm a bit better today cos yest my sis says she reckons I've lost weight other than my tummy obvs :)
I hve been walking lots
Think its changing shape
Cos my scales is the same :)
Should just ignore scales till after bub
:)
I'm rambling now .

Hmmohmra glad u can do easier work on the farm.
Def better off xx
I've never heard of that exchange with a farm
But it makes sense for both sides
Nice fresh food for u
Nearly free labour for farmer.
Great idea 

Hope alls well.
In feeling like second tri now properly.
No nausea anymore.
Have more energy mostly.
And I can find always with Doppler now
But I only use it once a week.

Hope alls well with ye ladies xx


----------



## maryanne1987

More energy lilesmom? Give me some. I'm exhausted!! I'm really struggling today. Thought it was meant to get easier in second tri!

Glad you got an easier job on the farm. I've never heard of it before either. I'm in the UK though. Do you do it every year?

Good luck with your exam tomorrow lucusmum!


----------



## lilesMom

I'm pretty tired this eve :)
But we did a lot yest and today.
Id be tired anyway.
Since the upping of thyroid meds kicked in I do feel much more normal :)
Wish I could magic u some :)

Got my letter for next appointment
4th July.
Feels a long time away but it will come round 
Will be 18 +2 so hoping they might tell me gender then
Def later than I was seen with Simon.
But hopefully it goes fast


----------



## Lucasmum

I completed it :happydance: the math exam was so hard but with a little help from others I'm I've done enough to pass :happydance:

I have just realised we go away tomorrow and I still havent done any washing:blush: I think the neighbours may well hate me my machine sounds like a rocket taking off but its going on shortly :haha:

I wish I had more energy but after working 18 days in a row I feel within my rights to be knackered :wacko: I now have 3 days off and I get to spend them driving halfway across the country (may be a slight exaggeration)and sitting in an ice rink with Lucas' first match Sat morning being at 0725 meaning be at the rink for 0630 :dohh: Why cant my child play a nice game of Sunday afternoon cricket :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Fingers crossed they might be able to see lilesmom! Do you have any idea what your having?? 

Yey well done lucusmum! Best of luck to your son! Although I don't envy you having to drive so far in this heat! 

Well it's started, I can no longer get comfortable in bed. Laying here listening to DH bloddy snoring while I'm wide awake. Maternity pillow time I think.


----------



## Lucasmum

Its supposed to rain tomorrow :wacko: It can wait till the afternoon as I now of a load of washing I need to get dry in the morning, I'm so disorganised :haha:

I hate the uncomfy in bed I'm not at that stage yet but I get some lovely sharp pains when I try and turn over to quick


----------



## lilesMom

Anybody who worked 18 days in a row would be tired 
Hugs
I think that's normal tired.
I think ur amazing to be able to do that while preg.
Hope the matches go well.
God they start early don't they!!

Maryanne I thought boy in the start
Then thought girl :)
Now I don't really know 
Still half thinking girl
But I'm always wrong on gender guessing :)

Yeah I'm still fine for sleep
But I'm behind ye a bit.
I do sleep with my duvet rolled up under my tummy though
But more to protect from ds stray legs :)

My high risk consultant is same as I had with ds
It makes me nervous.
i never met her last time until after failing induction and ds stroke.
I think if she had made the call to srction
It never would hve happened.
I'm nervous to go with her again.
Should I ask to change ?
I'm afraid if I do ill be treated badly
I'm afraid if I don't she will make a stupid decision
To defend her last stupid decision last time.


----------



## maryanne1987

Lilesmom if your not happy change. I changed consultants last time after one was extremely rude to me and reduced me to tears and I wasn't happy about her providing my care anymore. It was fine. Made a a complaint, they changed me over to a different doctor and no one ever treated me badly because of it. You have to be happy with who's looking after you, and to be honest if I was in your position Id be unhappy seeing her again too.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xx


----------



## LynAnne

Lucasmum, well done you. I hope your Lucas' team does well. Have a lovely time! I'm a ice hockey fan myself and I'm really missing the ice hockey at the moment while it is the off season.

maryanne, I'm still doing okay for the sleep thing. If I am honest, I am absolutely dreading becoming uncomfortable in bed and the potential third trimester insomnia! I feel like I've been sleeping so well lately that I think it's because I'm going to be punished in third tri! :haha:

lilesmom, I think that if you want to change your consultant then you should. The most important thing here is that you are comfortable and happy with the care that you are getting. 

I'm so sick of these horrible, vivid dreams of miscarrying that I keep having. I always wake up in such a panic, so disorientated and thinking the absolute worse. This morning DH had to reassure me that everything is okay with this baby and as far as we are aware there is nothing whatsoever to worry about. They're just really horrible though. 

I'm glad it is almost the weekend, even if the weather has decided to return to typical Scottish cloudiness! I just need a day with the DH and maybe family on Sunday!


----------



## Lucasmum

I would strongly advise changing, although I'm sure she wouldnt be so stupid twice the stress and worry its going to cause you isnt worth it in itself its not good for you or bubs :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lucasmum

Lynanne my son would adore you he loves anyone interested in his sport especially as its not so popular in this country


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm the exact same lynanne! I made a thread about it a few weeks back. Apparently it's pretty normal but doesn't make it any easier to deal with. I wake up screaming and crying hysterically and it takes poor DH ages to calm me down and convince me it was a dream. Never had dreams like this before. Hope they stop soon!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies.
Ye make me feel like its a rational decision, not a knee jerk one.
Xx

Hugs
Those dreams sound awfull.
I hve had them before but not recently
And not recurring constantly.
Huge hugs ladies xxx 
Hope they fade away for ye really soon xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Best of luck to your son today lucusmum!


----------



## lilesMom

Best of luck Lucas xx

Man I'm feeling crappy today
Just snoozed for nearly hour and half
First half with ds
Second on my own 
Feel like I could sleep another 20 hrs!!!
Jellybean has moved up over my pubic bone fully.
I can feel where it is now from outside.
( not movement , just my uterus)
I'm liking feeling progress though :)

I'm gonna switch cons alright.
Think ill go to my next app and ask to switch at it
If I ring to switch I'm afraid it might push my app out more.
Id prefer to keep my 4th July date :)

Hope alls well ladies xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sorry your not feeling great lilesmom. I feel better today now the weather is cooler. Just come back from shopping for some maternity clothes. Feel like a proper pregnant lady now. Although im a bit concerned that my bump was bigger than the woman serving us and she was having her baby in 3 weeks :/ 

I bought something for little Henry too!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lilesMom

I'm better now after a sleep and a walk.
Think the week just caught up with me :)
Thanks xx

Aw that is super cute :)
I haven't bought any baby grow or anything yet.
After anatomy scan ill prob start
Or sooner now u put the idea in my head 
Hee hee :)

With ds people used to ask how preg I was
Id get silence when I told them
Or are u sure its not twins 
Cheeky :)
Everyone carries differently.
I had lots of fluid with ds
Nice and happy swimming away.
Id prefer to hve lots than too little xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I wasn't that self concious about it untill today. I always carry big, and it technically is my 18th pregnancy so my muscles are super stretched out. Just getting fed up of people's comments to be honest. Only so many yes you can hear 'you're huge!' In one day before it starts getting upsetting. I find it really rude. 

Glad your feeling better now! I started shopping after we found out the gender. Before then all I bought was the car seat. I'm finding it's helping me be a little more excited and connected with my bump. With week 18 coming up, the week I lost tabitha ive been a bit of a nervous wreck so shopping is helping me take my mind off it.


----------



## lilesMom

Stupid strangers!!!
U hve a lovely bump
Don't mind them xxx
People can be soo cheeky 
I've been told by mainly older women that my ds is cranky
Cos he doesn't like them pulling and poking at him!!!
Soo tempted to do it to them,
Ruffle their hair or flap their hands and go say hi, say hi loudly into their faces :)
I think they might not like it either 
Hee hee.
Id love to go , actually he cant really talk cos he had a huge stroke at birth.
Just might make them think.
Sorry I'm off on a tangent of rude silly people :)
Hugs .
Don't mind them. Xx

Ur so right to bond in any way u can
Drs r looking after u well, 
Hopefully all goes well for u this time 
But I totally understand the fear xxx
Hugs xx


----------



## maryanne1987

People don't understand disabilities. Zack is verbal now, (he was non verbal till 4 though) but he really doesn't like strangers. If people talk to him he hides begind me or his dad. Then I get the 'he's rude' comments. No he's not rude, he's autistic. He isn't good in social situations except for with people he knows in places he knows. I'd love to see their faces if you did that though lol.


----------



## lilesMom

Simes is similar.
He only likes people if he feels safe
Outside his comfort zone he shuts down from people.
People can be way too pushy with kids
If it was me, id think adult or smallies, they don't hve to talk to me if they seem to not want to .
But some people just cant take the very obvious hints Simon gives them :)
It's encouraging to me to hear Zack started talking at 4.
Simes has some words but very few.
Still hopefull he will start chatting to me someday :)
Can Zack speak very well now?
Its very frustrating for them when they cant say what they need or feel


----------



## maryanne1987

He never shuts up now lilesmom! Literally talks non stop. Still has speech and language therapy as he struggles with with how to pronounce some sounds properly but he's done so well. He literally said no words but made sounds up till 4. I love hearing him chatter away now, I feel so lucky. Hopefully Your little man will be the same!


----------



## lilesMom

Aw that's fab!!
I actually hve tears in my eyes reading it :)
U must be soo proud of him.
Well done to ye both xx
Here's hoping ill hve a chatterbox on my hands someday too


----------



## hmmohrma

Lucasmom, sorry for being behind, but congrats on your test! What are you working toward? 

lilesmom, I'm with everyone else. You shouldn't even have to give them a reason. Switch because it makes you happy. I think waiting until the appointment is a great idea. Also, my niece was completely non-verbal until 4. She didn't start speaking in sentences until 5 and is 6 now and still delayed. It doesn't hold her back though. She has learned how to communicate. I also see how peers have an easier time communicating with kids with language delays than adults. When I taught kindergarten I would sometimes not understand a child and another child could tell me exactly what the other child was trying to say. Good luck with your boy!

I've been working on the farm in exchange for food for a couple years. I do it spring, summer, and fall. It is a great program, and it is very close to my house


----------



## hmmohrma

I've been napping every day for three days for at least 2 hours, and I've had the worst headache all day. :( DH and I went to infant Cpr class today though, and that was nice. :)


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx
I will switch.
I just wouldn't feel happy or be able to trust her decisions if I didn't

Great to hear about your niece too.
Glad she is doing so well x

One of my nieces loves Simon
He is one of the few kids he will allow hug and kiss him :)
He is a little in love with her I think.
Lovely to see
Cos he mostly has no interest in other kids.

I've been tired again last few days too.
A lot of my headaches stopped when I started wearing sunglasses outside
And started wearing my normal glasses more.
Happened with ds too.
I only wear them from driving normally
But when preg I need to wear them more.
Went back to normal after having him.
Not sure if that might help u or not.

Also could be iron dipping.
Mine dipped around mid preg with simon
I usually hve higher side of the range iron stores.


----------



## hmmohrma

Yeah. I'm worried it might be iron. I'm still taking my vitamins, and I ate beef yesterday. I slept for about 6 hours yesterday afternoon, and then I was right back in bed from 11pm-8am. We ate breakfast and did a little yard work, and now I'm right back lying on the couch. I just have no energy the last two days....well only in short spurts. I'm also craving cake, lol, but I haven't eaten any. Just want this next week and a half to fly by to get to the anatomy scan! I'm so impatient.


----------



## lilesMom

If its bub depleting ur iron stores
Its hard to eat enough to bring them back up.
Could u get them checked?
I was put on ferritin c.
Type of iron ( I couldn't take the other ones , wrecked my tummy)
With vit c, to help absorption
I was craving meat, tired and getting headaches.
Sounds similar to u 
Hope u feel better soon xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I do agree with lilesmom that if your anaemic or just a little low on iron no matter what you eat it's very hard to bring your iron levels back up to normal and then if if you manage if they fall straight away. Cant hurt to get them checked. Mine are low, am on ferrous sulphate. I'm anaemic all the time anyway though even when I'm not pregnant. 

Hope everyone is well today! I've just come back from our local hospital birthing centre. My midwife is away this week so she wanted to do my checks before she went so had to visit her there. I honestly can't wait till I meet my little man now, seeing all those tiny new babies has made me so broody!!


----------



## lilesMom

Your making me broody Maryanne :)
With ur cute little babygro and talk of babies :)
I'm finally starting to feel a bit safer in getting excited too.
Imagining ds as big bro is nice too.
In some ways I feel like ill be preg forever.
In other ways it's going fast enough.
Over 15 weeks now.
Not long till we r all halfway.
:)


----------



## lilesMom

I wonder how close all our bubs will end up being in age.
Who will go early or over :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Mine will be 14 possibly 13 months apart!! I must be mad! Haha. I'm still hoping I will go early but my son is desperate for Henry to arrive on his birthday. Will you be induced early lilesmom?


----------



## Lucasmum

Good evening ladies hope you are well I will have a proper catch up tomorrow for now its coffee and bed I'm bloody exhausted :sleep:


----------



## lilesMom

My bro and sil are preg, 
They hve a 2, 3, 4 and 16 yr old :)
There would hve been less of a gap this time too
But for 8 losses since last girl
Poor guys.
They do great and love the small gaps.
The girls r very close.
They met later on life
So it was have them fast or not at all
:)
They chose fast .
U will do great. Xx

Enjoy ur rest Lucas mom x


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww bet they have there hands full! That's what my DH would love though, if he had his way we would be having another one straight after this one. Me im not so sure. I know if we want more we would have to have them quickly as my egg count is so low but that would mean three under three and I'm not sure I could manage that lol. I've said we will talk after baby arrives. I quite fancy adopting next time though, although DH isn't so sure. 

Enjoy your rest lucusmum!


----------



## LynAnne

lilesmom, They sure sound like they have their work cut out for them but that's so lovely! I would love a big family but after all our losses I'm not sure I could go through it all many more times to get the four kids I want, you know? DH says we are to take it one at a time!


----------



## lilesMom

I'm not sure how they manage it
But they seem very happy .
And their kids r beautiful,good kids.
Sil ran a playgroup before becoming sahm
So must be standing to her :)
My bro is very hands on dad too
So its a joint effort :)

Im the same as ye,
Unsure about more.
One bub at a time.
I most likely one.
But same as ye losses hover over me as well
If I could be guaranteed my bub
I prob would.
But would hate to line myself up for more mcs.
But I don't really think I'm done 
Unless two is a lot harder than I think
Then maybe I will be :)

Id like to adopt too maryanne
OH thinks its a terrible idea.
Maybe he thinks it wouldn't be his child 
But to me it totally would be.
As much as any genetic child of mine.
How could u not love him/her.

Ds is about to nap.
Nodding but fighting it.
New meds hve him tired.
Just back from the pool too.
He is great in the water.
Lovely to see him soo happy :)

We r going to apartments o. The beach with my sis and her kids thus weekend.
They hve nice pool and kids club too.
Been before and he loved it .
I sound like I go away all the time.
They r the only two times this year :)
Weather here has turned rainy 
But least we hve the pool anyway :)


----------



## lilesMom

I mussed ur Qs Maryanne
Sorry.
I'm thinking I might be induced early again
But not sure
Haven't met consultant yet.
It prob depends on if oc comes back this time.
Which is quite likely 
But my liver function tests hve come back into range 
So hoping to avoid it.
Did they say anything to u on if u will?


----------



## maryanne1987

It depends how my liver holds out lilesmom. My levels are all over the place at the moment but seeing consultant Friday to start meds so hopefully that will keep them under control. I'm not sure if me being on fragmin injections will effect wether im allowed to go naturally or not. Obviously you bleed heavily when on blood thinners so know ive got to stop the injections a few days before I give birth but won't know when I will be giving birth to stop the meds. I managed to avoid being induced with dd as I went into labour at 38 weeks the day before I was due to be induced but was Induced on ds and it sucked. I know the main thing is baby gets here safe but I really was hoping not to need induction.


----------



## Lucasmum

I was induced with DS it wasnt all bad but it wasnt all good either they put the drip in wrong and moaned at me when I said it wasnt hurting yet but my arm did it was several hours with a wrist twice the size it should be a student noticed the mistake :wacko: once resited correctly it hurt like hell and he was out within in an hour :haha:

I will be induced somewhere between 36-38 weeks depending on babies size but no later than 38 weeks, thank you diabetes :growlmad:


----------



## hmmohrma

I think adoption is a great idea. My parents adopted my older sister before they had me, so it was always my normal. I've never known having a biological sibling. I would love to adopt one day. I also know March of Dimes recommends a full year between pregnancies to let your body heal. Make sure to share that with you partners ladies. Your health is so important too...especially for the little babies coming and the ones you already have. 

I'm feeling much better as of last night. I slept a lot, and I got back to eating normally. I fell asleep without taking my vitamins on Friday (which I never do), and I didn't eat dinner that night because I was tired and feel asleep early. I think that just really messed with my system. I'm glad to be feeling better today though. I was going to call my doctor today if I still had a headache.


----------



## maryanne1987

hmmohrma said:


> I think adoption is a great idea. My parents adopted my older sister before they had me, so it was always my normal. I've never known having a biological sibling. I would love to adopt one day. I also know March of Dimes recommends a full year between pregnancies to let your body heal. Make sure to share that with you partners ladies. Your health is so important too...especially for the little babies coming and the ones you already have.
> 
> I'm feeling much better as of last night. I slept a lot, and I got back to eating normally. I fell asleep without taking my vitamins on Friday (which I never do), and I didn't eat dinner that night because I was tired and feel asleep early. I think that just really messed with my system. I'm glad to be feeling better today though. I was going to call my doctor today if I still had a headache.

That really does depend on the woman and pregnancy hmmorhma. And to be honest I'm a little offended at your comment.We started ttc after my cycles started up again. We spoke to our fertility consultant and after scans and blood tests were given the green light to go ahead. And I must say this is my easiest pregnancy so far. Yes I have complications but I will always have those. Some ladies don't have the option to wait. With my egg count if I waited a year it would have been unlikely we would concieve at all. In in no way would risk my health for another child and to say think of the children we already have I feel is out of line. Of course we thought of the children we had, and that's why we consulted an expert in the field before even attempting ttc. We are lucky to be under one of the best fertility clinics in the UK. I think the main thing is you run it by a medical professional first and get get advice tailored to your specific situation. I'm sure you meant well with your advice but we are grown women who are all perfectly capable of making the decisions that are best for our families ourselves. And I certainly don't need to share the information with my partner as after 9 years ttc, 7 years of testing and 19 pregnancies the poor man knows more than most doctors. Anyway I said my bit now.


----------



## maryanne1987

Lucasmum said:


> I was induced with DS it wasnt all bad but it wasnt all good either they put the drip in wrong and moaned at me when I said it wasnt hurting yet but my arm did it was several hours with a wrist twice the size it should be a student noticed the mistake :wacko: once resited correctly it hurt like hell and he was out within in an hour :haha:
> 
> I will be induced somewhere between 36-38 weeks depending on babies size but no later than 38 weeks, thank you diabetes :growlmad:

You have diabeties do you lucusmum? Is that a pregnancy thing or an all the time thing? Hope you had a nice weekend after, did your son do well in his game?


----------



## lilesMom

We could all end up early so :)
Watch now ill be left go over 
Id be in shock :)
If all went well this time,
I'm half thinking of ttc 6 months after :)
Its either ill go fast,
Wait till bub is in preschool
Or not all all
I'm soo decisive :)
I'm not sure what march of simes is.
But I've heard repeatedly its 6 months for moms body to build back up stores.
It def doesn't hurt bub or family though.
My bro and sil r flying it.
Very little between all their smallies 
Its only mom might suffer xxx
But if u look after yourself u be fine.
I might be saying never after this one
Hee hee :)

Hope ur liver levels r helped by meds hon xxx
I've heard of people being put on meds and doing great.
I see what u mean with the Injections
Will need to be a planned date really. 
I'm thinking ill be told if oc reappears,
It be planned.
Otherwise I might not.
But I'm not sure after ds, if they might advise section.
If they do, ill jump at it
To make sure not a repeat.

Officially got ds autism diagnosis today.
No surprise.
But needed it for preschool 
So its good to hve it sorted


----------



## maryanne1987

I know it's tough lilesmom but that diagnosis really helps. Hugs. At least now your little man can access the help he needs. Does it mean he gets the place in that special preschool?

Haha maybe we will end up back in the ttc sections together :rofl:


----------



## Lucasmum

Its an all the time thing being pregnant means they keep an eye on me closer is all :wacko:

I think its a very personal choice for when we all (but not me) start to TTC again, I know we should give our bodies time to rest and heal but no one knows our own bodies better than ourselves and if you are ready then why they hell not, for me if I was to TTC it would want itto be a defo do it sooner rather than wait due to my age but I also personally know my body is going to need an awful lot longer to heal than someone with out medical complications and the age issue but this is an issue I'm aware of and have no problem with :flower:

Glad you got the official diagnosis that you need :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww no, that sucks. I care for my nan and she has diabeties but luckily Its well controlled with diet and meformin. Does yours course you many problems?


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> I know it's tough lilesmom but that diagnosis really helps. Hugs. At least now your little man can access the help he needs. Does it mean he gets the place in that special preschool?
> 
> Haha maybe we will end up back in the ttc sections together :rofl:

We very well could do :)
Hee hee.

To be honest its not hard cos I've thought it for yonks.
It opens doors for him too.
Thanks 
Yeah he gets his place in school now which is great.
Dr today had high praise for his future school.
Which was lovely to hear.

Hope ye r all well ladies xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

That's great! Glad he's got his place. A good school is so important. 

Yea I'm good! Still tired so no change there. I'm more tired now than I ever was in first tri. 

Hope everyone else is well :)


----------



## lilesMom

I wonder is it your liver making u tired hon?
I know a sluggish liver can totally affect energy levels.
Hope the medicine might help u feel better.

I'm feeling lucky at the mo.
I'm tired by eve but that's normal enough.
Its def easier than it was with ds so far.
Here's hoping it lasts :)

I rang hosp today and asked to switch consultants.
She took my details and said she would get back to me.
Should hopefully be sorted now soon.
Hope it doesn't push my next appointment out by much .

Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I never thought of that! I literally have no energy to do anything. Its unusual for me cause im normally full of energy when not pregnant. Had my iron levels checked last week and they are great so maybe your right lilesmom. 

Ah that's great. Fingers crossed it doesn't push your appointmet back. Even if it means a little bit of a wait though at least you will be happy with who your seeing I guess. Must have been awful for you finding out you were with the same person x


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs I get like that when my thyroid dips
It sucks to hve to drag yourself around the day. Xx

Yeah that's what I thought
Hoping it cant push it back too much
Cos it is a high risk clinic
I doubt they would want to let it too long.
Plus anatomy scan will be needed soon enough after my July 4 app 
So hoping it won't be too long.


----------



## maryanne1987

My 20 week scan is the 30th but should get a quick scan Friday at the consultant appointment. I'm really nervous though as im still not feeling baby all that often. Hoping he's hust a quiet one. Some days I don't feel him at all. Will they keep you waiting long to find out if it's changed? Sucks that they couldn't just do it over the phone.


----------



## lilesMom

I'm not really feeling much anymore either.
Its since bub moved up
Can still get hb on Doppler fast when I do try
But I'm beginning to want a scan now
Its feeling like a bit since my last one again.
They didn't say how long to get back to me
I didn't imagine it should be hard to change
But I suppose she maybe has to notify a few people


----------



## maryanne1987

Im the same lilesmom, I really want a scan now. It's so weird as on my dd I was having regular movements by now. DH could feel her from the outside too but this one there would be no chance of feeling it outside. I barely feel him inside :( I know my placenta is low and not at the front so I can't explain it. I'm exoecting bad news at the 20 week scan. Just seems so strange why I can't feel him. Not sure if im over worrying cause this is the week I lost tabitha or wether I have cause to worry.


----------



## lilesMom

Would u try ur Doppler hon?
Should be easier find him now he us bigger
I totally get the extra worry cos its same time as u lost Tabitha
Would make anyone fearful 
Huge hugs xxx
Every preg differs.
I never felt stuff this early with ds.
I def felt moving earlier with this one
Bub could hve turned to ur back too
Simon used to do that and I wouldn't feel him much for few days
Scared the life out if me.
Twice in late preg I went into be checked cos of reduced movement
None of the usual things got him moving
They said much better to check than worry at home.
Hugs hon xxx
Hope u feel better soon
And lil monkey stops playing tricks on mom :)


----------



## lilesMom

I think I'm gonna hve to break out the Doppler again too
I was limiting to once a week.
But this would be second time this week.
But I really want to.
I only use it for very short time too.
The further I go from a scan the more I want to check 
But overall I'm much much less worried thank god.
Hope ye r all well xxx


----------



## LynAnne

I know I'm slightly different as this is my "first" pregnancy (to have gotten this far) but I haven't been feeling too much movement either to be honest. Sometimes I go almost a week without anything. Yesterday I'm sure I felt a little kick but today when I was using my Doppler I am sure baby kicked/punched it a couple of times as there was a definite bumping sound, if that makes sense. Heartbeat is still good for me, anything between 135 - 155 to be honest, and hearing baby bump against it is definite movement. It actually made me laugh out loud.

Edit: also, I use my Doppler about three times a week when I'm feeling particularly anxious but more often than not just twice. Once on a Wednesday as that begins a new pregnancy week and Saturday so that DH can hear. That isn't too much is it?! I'll use it less when baby moves a lot more, especially if they don't like it much! Haha


----------



## lilesMom

I only limit mine cos I know Simon used to squirm away.
It's we not harmful at all
Just for bubs peace and mine
So i don't get obsessed with it :)
Sorry if I made it sound bad to use it more xxx
It's totally fine.
Xx

Glad alls well with ur little wriggles :)

Got my new date.
July 12 
Pushes it out by 8 days.
But means ill be nearer 20 weeks before I'm seen again.
Doh!!


----------



## maryanne1987

If it gives you reassurence lynanne then it doesn't hurt at all. I think midwives just advise agaisnt using it everyday. A couple of times a week won't hurt baby at all though. You must be so happy to be so far Into your your pregnancy now. So pleased for you!

I might get mine out when I get home. Just half afraid I wont find it and freak out. I'm freaking out a lot lately. Poor DH, don't know how he puts up with me. 

Awww im sorry they have pushed it back lilesmom :( still at least you are with someone new now. Hopefully it means you won't have to worry so much. Still sucks to wait though x


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah a,week isn't terrible :)
I felt better even having made the phone call to change.
Looking up private scans for gender
But earliest they will do is 17 weeks.
Not sure if I hve or can justify 100e to book it.
They do a gender,and anomaly scan from 18 weeks for 120
But then that's only week and a half before my hosp date.
Ummmm......
What to do :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Don't ask my advice, I will always say go for it lol. But then I spend way too much on scans. I'm holding back this time. But it's difficult. Everyone needs to hurry up and find out the gender, Henry wants to know :p I can't wait to hear what your all having.


----------



## LynAnne

I thought it was fine to use the Doppler, it's more to do with the anxiety it might be wise not to use it too much! So long as it doesn't do any harm! I just thought it was too cute that my baby was kicking away! 

I cant wait to find out what I'm having! Two weeks on Friday! I didn't have a feeling either way until about a week ago when I started feeling like this is a wee boy!


----------



## maryanne1987

Oooooh might be another boy for the group. Looking forward to hearing your news. I'm looking forward to our 20 week scan to confirm we are having a boy. Half afraid now we are going to go and they will say it's a girl lol.


----------



## lilesMom

I'm half thinking boy too.
But I do change my mind on that :)
Hee hee.
I wont book it 
Don't really hve the money spare to be honest.
Not for the sake if ten days or so :)
Will get anatomy scan through hosp too
So would be a waste rreally.
Found bub in two secs.
Steady around 150.
So I'm good for now again :)


----------



## lilesMom

In start of preg I dreamed boy a few times
But we will see


----------



## maryanne1987

So possibly lots of little boys for the group :) I kept dreaming my little girl Aurora was a boy but no, was so shocked at our gender scan. This one I swore was a girl till the day of the scan but obviously he's a lovely boy so I think for me next time I have to go with the opposite of what I think. Clearly my mummy instincts are way off.


----------



## LynAnne

I've only dreamt that this little one is a boy. Never a girl. I don't really care what we have though. I have a teeny tiny preference for a girl but only because I've always wanted a girl. If it's a bit though I'll be just as thrilled. I hate saying I "have a preference" because in all honesty no matter what I have so long as my baby is healthy I'll be happy.


----------



## LynAnne

Also, Aurora is one of our favourite girls names with Rori being a nickname. I love it!


----------



## maryanne1987

Nothing wrong with having a little preference. It's natural. I was slightly hoping this one was a another girl, but nope he's a boy and I'm overjoyed he is now. Now I'm nervous that they were wrong and they are going to say at the next scan he's a girl. I'd be so upset. Ive really got used to the idea of another little man in the house and can't wait to meet him. 

I love our dd's name. We call her Rori for short too :) She's such a cutie. This is her at the beach after eating all the sand she could grab :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

I'm the same.
I was convinced ds was a girl
He obvs isn't :)
Hee hee.

So I could very very easily be wrong.
Part of me wants a girlie little girl.
But then a brother for ds would be fab too.
So its win win :)


----------



## LynAnne

Aww, what a cutie Aurora is! I certainly won't be complaining if I have a boy, it's just I've always dreamed of having a girl and I know DH has too. Plus, I always find boy's names so much harder!


----------



## lilesMom

I was the same with ds Lynanne
But I love having a cuddly boy now &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Lucasmum

Awwww she is a beauty :flower:

Lilesmom your scan is the day before mine :flower:

I also think boy here as well :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Imagine if we all have boys lol. 

I find boys are much more cuddly than girls. My son is so sweet and kind yet Aurora is very independent and not a huge cuddler. She would rather be destroying the house than cwtching up with me. I find boys names harder to pick though. 

My scan is the 30th. Looking forward to knowing baby is ok.


----------



## hmmohrma

maryanne1987 said:


> hmmohrma said:
> 
> 
> I think adoption is a great idea. My parents adopted my older sister before they had me, so it was always my normal. I've never known having a biological sibling. I would love to adopt one day. I also know March of Dimes recommends a full year between pregnancies to let your body heal. Make sure to share that with you partners ladies. Your health is so important too...especially for the little babies coming and the ones you already have.
> 
> I'm feeling much better as of last night. I slept a lot, and I got back to eating normally. I fell asleep without taking my vitamins on Friday (which I never do), and I didn't eat dinner that night because I was tired and feel asleep early. I think that just really messed with my system. I'm glad to be feeling better today though. I was going to call my doctor today if I still had a headache.
> 
> That really does depend on the woman and pregnancy hmmorhma. And to be honest I'm a little offended at your comment.We started ttc after my cycles started up again. We spoke to our fertility consultant and after scans and blood tests were given the green light to go ahead. And I must say this is my easiest pregnancy so far. Yes I have complications but I will always have those. Some ladies don't have the option to wait. With my egg count if I waited a year it would have been unlikely we would concieve at all. In in no way would risk my health for another child and to say think of the children we already have I feel is out of line. Of course we thought of the children we had, and that's why we consulted an expert in the field before even attempting ttc. We are lucky to be under one of the best fertility clinics in the UK. I think the main thing is you run it by a medical professional first and get get advice tailored to your specific situation. I'm sure you meant well with your advice but we are grown women who are all perfectly capable of making the decisions that are best for our families ourselves. And I certainly don't need to share the information with my partner as after 9 years ttc, 7 years of testing and 19 pregnancies the poor man knows more than most doctors. Anyway I said my bit now.Click to expand...

I am incredibly sorry I offended you. I didn't mean for it to come out that way. I'm so happy your pregnancy is going smoothly, and again I apologize. I don't want to offend anybody in this precious group.


----------



## hmmohrma

We have only boys on DH's side - 6 nephews, and his siblings are finished having children. All our our inlaws and nephews are hoping for a little girl to spoil. I've only dreamt that the baby is a girl, but I think that's because everyone keeps hoping for it. We'll clearly welcome any sex, but I am so impatient for the anatomy scan. I just want that peace of mind. 

Lyn, our doctor said the only reason docs tend to recommend not using the Doppler too much is to keep parents from stressing out. He said there is nothing to worry about. Obviously the Internet has mixed feelings, but I really trust our doc.


----------



## lilesMom

Be nice to see soon ish what everyone is having :)
Not that gender matters, more for curiosity sake 
Soo glad things r goin well for us all
We r a lucky group this time xxx 

Lucas mom hope it flys in for us :)
U too Maryanne.
Whens ur next check hmmohmra


----------



## lilesMom

30 of June or July Maryanne
I'm a sievehead.
Hope it comes round fast either way x


----------



## maryanne1987

No probs hmmohrma. 

30th of June is my 20 week scan lilesmom. Looking forward to my little Henry getting a full check over. Time is just flying by now, can't believe how quickly this pregnancy is passing.


----------



## lilesMom

I must ring hosp and see if I hve date for anatomy scan yet.
Darn I missed it again.
They r only open between 10 and 12 to check appoitmments.
I keep forgetting it at the right time.
I hope its not too far beyond 20 weeks!
I wanna find out gender
And obvs to know alls ok.
Sorry about my confusion,.
I mixed up ur gender scan with ur 20 week 
I thought u had it already.
Nice to hve ur detailed one coming up soon xx

Lidl had mat clothes today
I got a good few bits.
Sooo much cheaper than anywhere else
Pretty nice too :)


----------



## maryanne1987

That's great lilesmom. I must buy more. So expensive though. Ordered a few tops and leggings the other day and came to £129! DH was not amused lol. So much more comfy than squeezing into normal clothes though. 

Consultant appointmet tomorrow! Yey. Will find out how Henry is coming into the world. Hoping for natural but if it has to be a section or induction then so be it. Long as he gets here safely. Hoping they will do a quick scan too. They normally do at these appointments.


----------



## lilesMom

I got three trousers, one vest, one top, one dress and footless tights for 50 euro
Hurray for lidl. :)
They would normally be heaps dearer than that.

I'm kinda hoping they decide I should hve thus baby at 38 weeks.
I don't mind how, just safe.
After last time, I got oc around the 37-38 weeks 
I'm thinking it he better 
Cos I know I'm very likely to get I again.
If I was told planned section I wouldn't be very unhappy 
But recovery def harder from what I'm told.
So we will see.
Would be horrible to not be able to cuddle and pick up ds for weeks.

My baby tummy is,weird today.
Not bad I don't think.
Just very hard and feels like something is pushing outwards.
But bub isn't strong enough for that yet
Prob stretching again.
I'm gonna be huge :)
I haven't gained weight in weeks though.
Cos I'm walking lots so should be fine after birth :)


----------



## maryanne1987

That's awesome! Must start looking in lidl. 

I'd rather avoid a c section. I have awful births so I know there's a chance they will suggest one but the recovery scares me. Im so used to being able to get back to normal straight away after having a baby and I know after a section you have to be careful. We shall see tomorrow. 

I'm getting lots and lots of braxton hicks over the last week, not painful ones but they are uncomfortable. Any one else getting them yet?


----------



## lilesMom

I'm not sure I know what bh feel like 
My tummy used to feel tight with ds
But for long stretches.
Not tight and relax 
Is it possible I've never had them
Or just don't recognise them 
I'm not sure :)

Section recovery seems to be very variable.
My recovery after ds with infection, 2 day labour , episiotomy and high blood pressure and infection would prob be close id Id imagine .
I'm just dreading doing that all over again but ending in emergency c section anyway.
Will see what Dr says in 3.5 weeks to me &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## maryanne1987

I was ok ish after my last two labours. I had third degree tear and ripped cervix with dd ended up in theatre after having her but I found with pain killers I was just able to get on with things. It did hurt but I could manage. I've heard you can't lift anything after a section though which is what scares me. I don't want people looking after me, I hate it. I kinda like to do my own thing and to need help doing basic things like lifting baby or not being able to pick up dd would kill me I know. Hopefully it won't come to that. Sounds like you had a horrible time having your son :( hopefully it will be easier this time for you. 

Braxton hicks are like painless or slightly painful tightenings so maybe your just not noticing them or you might not have had any. They are a lot worse this time for me, wonder why. At the moment they don't hurt at all. Just means my keeps getting really tight, it's just uncomfortable.


----------



## lilesMom

Stupid phone I had big thing typed and it froze 
My sil said her recovery was fine
She said so long as u take it super easy first week and pretty easy second week its ok
I'm really warming to planned section
The more u th I nk about it.
I don't like depending on people either 
But u hve to for a short time
Otherwise it could be ages recovery xx


----------



## lilesMom

I googled I think some of what I blamed in baby pushing bum out 
May hve been them 
My bump def tight on and off today.
But no pain.
Think its stretching though.
I read between 14 and 18 weeks is huge growth spurt for bub and uterus.
Even more so than normal. :)


----------



## lilesMom

My labour sounds horrible looking back on it
But it actually wasn't bad at the time
I got epidural after first day and said goodbye to pain :)
Stitches healed grand too.
Weren't half as sore as I thought they would be


----------



## Lucasmum

Sorry ladies I must apologise I'm a reader and runner atm :blush: My mum is in the UK for a few weeks and as I'm stuck in work all day I have been spending my evenings with her 

I have my 16 week appointment tomorrow I will see my midwife consultant and diabetic team I think I was hoping they may scan again but my insider at the hospital said nope though if she wasnt on AL she may have been able to convince the consultant to squeeze a little one in, how selfish she has gone on holiday :haha:

I havent bothered making a 16 week appointment at my GP's surgery as I wasnt impressed with the midwife at the booking in appointment I really didnt like her and even though she told me I would be seen at the hospital at this stage I should still see her I checked with my diabetic team a few weeks back and they said if I didnt like her not to bother, so I havent :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Best of luck tomorrow
U could chance arm and ask any possibility of quick scan xx

I've no appointment anywhere between 12.5 weeks and 19.5 weeks.
So much for my thinking they be super vigilant after ds
And 4 losses.
Dumbies. 
:)


----------



## maryanne1987

I don't like my midwife either lucusmum, she sucks. I'm dreading seeing her again. Hope they can squeeze you in for a quick scan tomorrow, fingers crossed. Hope the appointment goes well. 

I hope I get a scan tomorrow too. We shall see, not building my hopes up cause don't want to be let down.

Doesn't your midwife want to see you at 16 weeks lilesmom? Like lucusmum I didn't have to as I got seen in the hospital at 16 weeks but I decided I should. Even though I can't stand her. Didn't fancy her telling me off for not going.


----------



## Lucasmum

I have no intention of seeing her again at all by the time the baby is here I will have changed surgeries as mine is due to shut down anyway 

I'm surprised they dont want to see you either at 16 weeks thought that was a pretty standard time :shrug:


----------



## hmmohrma

My anatomy scan is June 23. It will be the day before 20 weeks. 

I went in at 14.5 last, and our OB said we were officially a "normal" pregnancy, so he put 5 weeks between our appointments to get us on the regular track. It has seemed like forever! We were going more often earlier bc we were considered high risk from our history. 

I have an aunt who has 4 girls (2 singles and 1 set of twins). She's had unmedicated, medicated, and c-section. She swears her c-section was the best and recovery wasn't bad at all...and that was with 2 littles and brand new twins at home. The twins are 22 now. :) I've also heard recovery was really tricky compared to vaginal...I guess (just like everything else) it just depends on each person and the experience. 

Excited for us to all almost be half way! I'm 19 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## Lucasmum

I got a mega quick scan for no other reason than there was a machine in the room and the consultant said if we don't use it it's a wasted opportunity lol I had to do everything in my power to stop from asking the sex I think oh would kill me if I found out with out him


----------



## maryanne1987

We got a quick scan too. My little man is doing well. Everything seems ok at the moment so I'm pleased. But overwhelmed with all the appointments I have coming up but I guess it's nice they are keeping such a close eye on us. 

Really glad you got a scan lucusmum :)


----------



## lilesMom

Ah lovely ye got scans xx
Glad alls well
I'm away this is weekend with no wifi working on my phone
On my sis iPad while squish has a snooze.
He is wrecked from the pool and beach and stuff.
But a good tired
It's feeling long between appointments alright now
Over 7 weeks is too long!!!&#55357;&#56847;


----------



## maryanne1987

Have a great weekend lilesmom! Enjoy your time away :)


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx
U too xx


----------



## Lucasmum

I have that wait the first appointment at 8 weeks then not another till 16 its way to long 

Have a lovely weekend away :flower:


----------



## LynAnne

Hey girls, hope your are all doing well and having a great weekend.

I'm feeling pretty exhausted today so I'm planning on totally taking it easy. I've been suffering with sore hips (not painful, just a bit sore and uncomfortable) during the night and it's keeping me tossing and turning, having lots of broken sleep so I'm feeling tired again. I need to start experimenting with pillows to see if it helps and consider maybe getting a pregnancy pillow. I know it can be totally normal though so I'm not worried.

Plus I'm 95% sure that I felt my little monkey kick from the outside. Unfortunately DH had already left for his game today so I can't be sure. I'm hoping little baby T will do the same tonight when DH is home and he can feel kicks for the first time. That would be a nice little Father's Day gift!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Lucas mom.
It was good but I'm shattered now .
Was nice though.
Went to the pool everyday.
Ds loves it, happy lil man :)


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne I sleep with some of my duvet rolled up under my tummy
Partly to protect from ds legs
And partly to mind my back and hips.
I find it comfy enough for now anyway x


----------



## hmmohrma

Is this when you are lying on your side Lilesmom?


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww that's lovely lynanne :) try a maternity pillow, they are great. I have very achey hips especially when lying down but DH bought me this giant curved pillow last week. It's amazing. 

So glad you had a great time lilesmom!


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah I always sleep on my side hmmohmra xx

Thanks Maryanne
Xx
I had v pillow with ds.
Slept with ir between my legs ,
One bit in front ,one in back
Loved it.
Will get it back out when i need to this time :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I have a v pillow but use that every night pregnant or not. I sleep with a mountain of pillows, love my comfort. Poor DH barely fits in the bed I have so many, and he's a giant too bless him (6ft5) so it's even more of a squeeze for him lol.


----------



## Lucasmum

I had a wedge with ds really loved it havent been uncomfy yet, the only thing I get (and have had from before I knew I was pregnant and had diagnosed my self with appendicitis :blush:) is shooting in my groin/dangling belly fat, so sharp it sometimes makes me cry out in pain :cry:

I was given a great big long pillow last time but couldnt get on with it, instead we tied string so it looked like he had a head drew a face put him in a pair of ohs shorts and teeshirt and called him Roger, he lived with us till we moved 4 years ago :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha lucusmum! :rofl: 

Hope everyone is good today!


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no did ye ditch roger when ye moved ?
Hee hee 
Grand again today.
Got dead sleep last night
The good thing about being wrecked :)

I had that horrible dream the other night.
Dreamt I mc but I knew it was a really late one.
I was bleeding out and my sis had the ambulance called.
I think its the gap between scans.
I hope it is anyway.
With my mcs i only dreamt this just few days before I mc
Never dreamed it with ds.
Its made me a bit antsy to be honest
Even though I know its prob cos I was too hot while asleep
And getting nervous for a scan
My sis owes me 100 euro for the holiday apartment 
Thinking of using it to book scan
But then thinking I'm just silly
And not sure when ill get it from her either


----------



## lilesMom

Its made me disconnect from bub a bit again
When I'm confident bub is staying around 
I can get excited
But not when I'm nervous.
Looking forward to this bub being safe in my arms :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Hugs lilesmom, it's really normal to have dreams like this in second tri apparently. I think me and lynanne were both saying we were having dreams like this too. I made a thread about it and has so many ladies were saying they were going through the same. It seems more common if you have had a loss before though. Must be ours fears coming to the surface in dreams. I'm sure your little one is just fine :)


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
Xxx


----------



## LynAnne

lilesmom, maryanne is right, I've been having those dreams too. They always feel super real and make me wake up terrified but they don't mean anything other than I'm scared of losing my baby which is normal! I hope the dreams go away and you don't get any more like that.

I tried sleeping with a pillow between my knees and I think it helped make my hips less sore. I didn't get much more sleep though as I ended up feeling so hot! Really wish we could leave the window open on summer nights but then the dog barks at every little sound!


----------



## lilesMom

I remember ye saying about the dreams alright.
I got them before my mcs and not with ds or this one yet
So it freaked me a little
My Doppler rule of once a week has been blasted recently 
Three more weeks tomorrow to scan!! :)
Thanks xxx


----------



## LynAnne

I definitely have used my doppler more than I had intended but sometimes I just really needed that reassurance. Now that I can feel my little monkey move a bit more I find I'm not reaching for it quite as often. I think I'll stick at using it once a week for the next few weeks at least. There is just something really lovely to hear their heart beating away.

I'm busy looking at car seats and prams today. I know that we would like to get an ISOfix but DH's car doesn't currently have it so it all sort of depends on getting a newer car. My in-laws always help out with sorting a new car (normally they get a new car themselves and pass the oldest one to us) so we need to have a proper chat with them as they were the ones that suggested a new car in the first place. Anyway, I've got to get an idea of what is out there in terms of car seats anyway.


----------



## lilesMom

I'm not feeling proper moving yet
I feel like activity, where I know its moving about
But no actual kicks or butterflys.
So hopefully ill get more steady stronger movement soon
Def be reassuring :)

I'm lost on prams.
Ds is,getting a wheelchair soon.
He is too big for double buggies.
Was gonna try side by side out n about 
But lately he had started biting
So prob too dangerous to hve him beside baby
I think ill prob hve to try sling
But hoping my back holds up to it.

We hve the out n about single
Its a good buggy, u can buy a pram bit too.
Nice and lightweight and easy push and manoeuvre
Only drawback is getting punctures
But I think newer versions hve solid wheels.
U should hve include it in ur searching
Its a nice buggy
Ds occupational therapist recommended it


----------



## lilesMom

Hope u get ur car sorted the easy way this time too.
:) xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

We just bought our pram, went for the mountain buggy duo and I'm so happy with it. I didn't want to buy it yet but it was in the sale reduced from £600 to£400 so I didn't want to miss that chance. 

Oh I didn't think how difficult it will be for you lilesmom :( I understand as ds has only just stopped needing his wheelchair in the last year. Babywearing is great though, I wear dd a lot and she loves it. It's not too bad with the right wrap or sling.

Defo go for isofix if you can lynanne. It's so much easier. I thought it was a waste of money when we bought our new car and paid extra for isofix points but it's been a godsend.


----------



## lilesMom

That was a great reduction
Def good time to buy it 
I love a bargain!!

I'm still half thinking of stacking double buggy but id be afraid ds would topple it.
I'm sure ill figure it all out when I hve to :)
I didn't know ur ds used to hve a wheelchair too.
Glad he doesn't need it now xx


----------



## lilesMom

I second the isofix
It does make it miles easier


----------



## maryanne1987

He could walk lilesmom but not very far and he would fall constantly.He has arthritus and severe hyper mobility. So for years it was safer for him to be in a wheelchair but he's been having hydrotherapy and physio for years and it's finally paying off. Now he only falls if he runs and he even does karate. Obviously with lots of help but I'm so proud of how he's progressing.


----------



## Lucasmum

I never really thought about your Simon needing a wheel chair before, I guess you could try a stacking buggy and see how it feels before you commit?

I have been meaning to look for weeks if my car has isofix it has weird hooks on the back of the seats in the boot which looks like it could be according to google images :haha: I tried googling and all answers just say look in your sodding car, then the next time I go to my car its completely gone from my mind, I drive an 09 plate insignia if anyone can shed light on it for me before I forget again :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Your son sounds amazing Maryanne xx
Poor guy , living with arthritis is no joke.
My mom has it but she is older.
My bro was diagnosed with it in his 30 s too.
Hugs.
Sounds like all moms hard work has paid off for ur ds too xx
Simon cant stand or walk independently yet
But he will do at some stage 
He us getting there :)
Will need a wheelchair for a long time though like yr ds
For stamina and balance problems.
I'm sure he will be happy enough to get it
Give him a little freedom outdoors
Lots of surfaces aren't ok for bum shuffling :)
Plus we get lots of rain &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## lilesMom

Lucas mom I'm gonna go to buggy shop and try him in one
Then buy second hand if ok 
Cheeky I know 
But we bought his current buggy from them 
So I'm not too bad :)

I'm not sure about ur car
Sometimes its added extra when u buy
Sometimes included.
My car is only 00 micra and it has it
So hopefully u do xxx
It is just two little metal hooks kind of 
Much smaller than I thought it would be


----------



## lilesMom

I think I felt one proper kick yest :)
Arrived at a good time 
Plus finding hb no probs still 
So I'm putting away Doppler for a bit again
:)


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey for kicks lilesmom :) Im still feeling very little but I found the heartbeat on the doppler easily yesterday which reassured me. Your son sounds sounds like a very brave little man. 

I'm not sure lucusmum as I literally know nothing about cars. But our isofix points are very easy to find, literally just feel between the top and bottom of the seat and you can feel two metal things. Although I went mental at DH for paying extra for them im so glad we do have them now.


----------



## Lucasmum

I bought my car second hand 2 years ago is pic wasn't even on my radar then lol I looked at the Brittany site and it said the isopod base is suitable for my car so I just need to look to see if it actually has them I assumed it was some thing that just came as standard 

It's not cheeky to try then buy somewhere else it's what we will be doing no doubt I like cheaper the better lol


----------



## Lucasmum

My phone seems to be auto correcting isofix lol


----------



## LynAnne

Lucasmum, I don't know how much of it is on a car by car basis as opposed to car model but my SIL has an Insignia with ISOfix. Just have a feel for the clips in the back of the car. Hopefully you have them!

Speaking of cars, DH and I are going to have the lovely job of clearing out his car this weekend in preparation of going on holiday at the start of July. Don't get me wrong, DH generally isn't that messy a person but for some reason his car is his own personal dumping ground and it drives me insane! Empty cans, paper, jumpers and a healthy dose of dog hair absolutely litter his car! He has to be better with the next one if baby is going to be in it all the time!

I had a little bit of a meltdown last night when baby hadn't seemed to be active for hours and then I struggled to find the heartbeat on the doppler. I eventually did though - I think that baby was tucked away at the back, sleeping and ignoring mummy! I know I shouldn't really have any sort of regular movements/kicks for another few weeks but usually I find baby is more active in the evenings so when they weren't yesterday I just panicked. Silly me being melodramatic. Had another quick check with the doppler first thing this morning and found the heartbeat 10x quicker plus baby has been wriggling away on and off since. Phew.


----------



## maryanne1987

We have the same thing lynanne. My DH is a neat freak but his car is his dumping ground. I'm forever bloody tidying it. And what annoys me is he spends a fortune keeping it clean and waxed etc but then the inside looks like a tip. Glad you found baby on the Doppler, I have loads of freak out moments, they are like a daily thing for me lol.


----------



## lilesMom

Blah
I had loads typed and it vamoosed
Hate when that happens.
Darn phone 

Hugs Lynanne
We all hve our wobbly moments xx
I wasn't great last few days
After that stupid dream.
Then Doppler had hb at 120 , its usually 150
Was afraid bub was failing.
But was prob sleeping :)
Back up to 150 ish agsin


----------



## lilesMom

Hope ur car has isofix Lucas mom.
Itprob does since its not a very old car xx


----------



## lilesMom

Hopefully we will all hve regular reassuring kicks soon enough Maryanne xxx


----------



## lilesMom

OH here does the same to his car.
But I hve to admit I'm not much better.
But its mostly like spare stuff for ds cluttering my car
Not so much rubbish :)


----------



## hmmohrma

Lyn and Mary, I'm in the same DH boat! His car just fills up with random stuff. My battery died this weekend, and before we went to replace it he headed out to his car and told me he wanted to clean it before I got in. Lol We're about to replace it, and in hoping having a newer car will be motivation to be tidyer

Lilesmom, our OB said as long as it's above 80 not to worry. He also said call him immediately if it is 80 or below. I'm glad you found it quicker the next time though. I've been worrying lately too (so long between appointments), but I'm finally starting to feel daily movements. They're very small, but it's definitely not gas. :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Hmhorhma it didn't work for my DH. Brand new car and now it's full of junk. I could strangle him sometimes lol. 

Hopefully lilesmom. By now I was feeling dd from the outside but I barely feel anything at the moment.

So crampy tonight. I'm starting to panic as they are pretty painful.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope ur ok hon
Id go get checked if painfull hon xxx
U were getting lots of bh too weren't u?
Its quite early for them I think 
But not sure.
Hope ur ok xxx 
Could be uti or something 
Id get checked to be safe xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

I got out the car came in and sat down and did I check of course not lol my car is also a dumping ground drives OH crazy but as I keep telling him it's mine I shall dump as I please having to be in it all day makes it easy just to chuck stuff in the back or foot wells I take it every month to be cleaned in and out it only costs £12 but the poor guys who do it keep threatening to charge me more lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks lilesmom. I went and got checked over and it's a kidney infection. Looks like all that frequent peeing and backache ive been having wasn't pregnancy related after all. Bit confused as they tested my urine at the hopital Friday and it was clear. Had to stay in Hospital overnight for iv antibiotics but I'm home later thank God long as the cramping has died down. Missed my two babies so much, it's horrible being away from them.


----------



## lilesMom

U poor pet.
Glad ur a little better
You will be lots better soon xxx
Glad ur home too.

I had to take mouse to Dr at 3 am 
He has croup again
Poor pet, he is pretty sick.
Hope everyone is better soon x


----------



## lilesMom

I'm a dumbie
Lack f sleep 
Ur not home yet r u?
But hopefully soon xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm home! Yey. So nice to be back. Feel better too. Just got to take antibiotics for a week. Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## LynAnne

Poor you, maryanne! I'm glad you're home now and feeling a bit better. I hope the antibiotics clear it right up for you.

After DH telling me his car doesn't have ISOfix I asked him to _physically_ check it yesterday and what do you know? It does! I was sure it would but he kept telling me it didn't. At least we don't need to get a new car now, even if it's left FIL feeling disappointed. The stress of potentially having to sort out a new car and insurance wasn't nice!


----------



## Lucasmum

Maryanne hope your feeling a lot better, kidney infections suck :flower:

I hope Simon is OK lilesmom and is feeling better really soon :flower:

Still havent checked out the isofix I need to set a reminder on my phone :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
He isn't too bad today.
Croup is much worse by night.
How ye doin ? Xxx

I tried to book gender scan today
The place that does them at 17 weeks is booked up till the day if my hosp app
And the other place don't do them till 18/19 weeks.
I cant justify booking that cos its only a week Nd a bit before 
So back to waiting 
Doh :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no, hope he's ok lilesmom. Croup is awful, dd was in hospital with it a few months back. Have they given him any steroids to help? I really hope he feels better soon. 

Glad your car has isofix lynanne. Bet your relieved. 

Haha lucusmum! :rofl: think that's a good idea!


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah he has over a week of steroids.
They tried to put him in the nebuliser last night 
But he freaked out. 
Steroids work pretty fast thank god 

How r u hon


----------



## LynAnne

Oh your poor DS, lilesmom. I hope he is feeling better soon. My nephew was in the hospital overnight earlier this week because he had sickness bug that meant he wasn't even able to keep water down. Poor wee lamb ended up dehydrated so he was popped on a drip to get his fluids up. He's doing better today though.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm ok thanks lilesmom, bit of a crampy tummy but it's better than yesterday thank god. Just glad to be home. Glad your little man is doing better.

Sorry to hear about your nephew lynanne. It's so horrible when young children are poorly.


----------



## Lucasmum

Poor little ones I hope they are both better really soon :kiss::kiss:

Sent DS to the car to check isofix, not that he has any idea what he is looking for he said it has and "by the way mum somehow I dont know how the car locked.............Your keys are still inside, can I play the xbox now?" Really, just really Lucas please tell me your kidding :dohh::dohh:

Nope he wasnt, after turning the place upside down for the spare keys with him and OH shouting at me to keep it down I rescued my keys and still forgot to fecking check :growlmad: I need a large glass of wine sipping my lime and soda from a wine glass and pretending :haha::haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

So glad you got that sorted lucusmum! Sounds like my son. The blooming xbox drives me insane. DH is just as bad, they act more like best buddies than father and son. I'm adding another boy into this too now! I'm still hoping dd will grow up to be girly but in a house full of boys I doubt it.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks guys.
Much better night last night.
He has steroids every 6 hours 
And they made a huge difference
He woke up giggling this morn 
Cos he felt soo much better.
Still barky but its not hurting him now
Hurray.

Oh no , tummy bugs r horrible.
Poor little dote.
So many people r sick at the mo.
I think its the changing suppose to be summer weather :)

Glad ur a good bit better Maryanne xxx
Hope ur totally better soon x 

Oh no, on the keys.
U would hve been so much better just going yourself
I'm like that with Oh ,
Sometimes think he does things like that on purpose so I don't ask again :)
Glad u got them out 
And ur wine 
Hee hee.

We r going to get ds walker now
Its a special walker , u get strapped into
I cant wait fir him to hve it
Bren waiting 7 months
Hurray


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww im glad he's in the mend lilesmom. My dd has had it twice since she was born and it's literally the worst thing. That barking cough is so upsetting to hear. The walker sounds great too. Bet he's going to love that! 

So my midwife came over today as my urine had to be tested and she seemed concerned that im not feeling baby properly. I said my consultant said he's fine and I saw the heart beating and she said well hopefully it's just cause of the position he's in and not because there's something wrong with him. She then went on to explain lots of horrible conditions which can effect a baby moving. I'm fuming! I knew I didn't like her. I'm really worried now.


----------



## lilesMom

What an ass she is!!!!
Its still early for regular movement because they hve soo much room.
They cam turn completely backwards
Then u wont feel kicks.
God id be fit to kill her!!


----------



## maryanne1987

I've just made a complaint. I'm so annoyed. I mean I'm nervous enough about it as it is and she goes and tells me he could be disabled or have Down's syndrome. She's a fool. She even refused to make my 25 week appointmet till Id had my scan and untill I found out he's ok. I hope she gets a proper telling off.


----------



## LynAnne

Maryanne, I'd be absolutely furious! There could be plenty of reasons why you haven't felt baby much yet that aren't all doom and gloom. It doesn't seem right that she would scare you like that and to refuse to make the 25 week check up? That's just not on! I'm glad you've made a complaint. When is your next scan?


----------



## maryanne1987

Next Thursday. I had a quick scan last Friday and the consultant said he looked fine so I'm trying not to worry. Thanks for the reassurence ladies. How I didn't lose my temper with that midwife I dont know. I managed just to ask her to leave politely.


----------



## LynAnne

I'm sure Henry is fine. It's rubbish that you have to wait until next Thursday to get that reassurance though!


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you ladies. You are all fab!


----------



## maryanne1987

And the vets phoned to say our cat has been brought in after being hit by a car and didn't make it. Today can't get any worse. I'm devastated.


----------



## lilesMom

Jeepers that bloody nurse.
What an idiot 
Glad u complained xxx
Hugs

Oh no 
Ur poor cat
And poor ye 
Double hugs xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Aww maryanne, I'm so sorry to hear about your cat.


----------



## Lucasmum

I would have bloody killed her I refuse to see my midwife at the surgery she was so rude 

So sorry to hear about you cat that would have killed me my cat is like my baby :(

I'm currently sat in traffic so I'm hoping by being on the site will remind me to check isofix but knowing my luck I'll get stopped by the police and forget again


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm still none the wiser by the seat belt points right down he back it has metal hooks don't feel like they would be secure enough and really far down I have a feeling they are there is you want to add isofix think I need to have it looked a properly and see the cost off adding it in


----------



## maryanne1987

thanks ladies. I've requested to change midwives. She's an idiot. 

Astrid was like my furry child so I'm gutted at the moment but im glad the person that hit her took her to the vet. Today has just been rubbish. 

Try not to get stopped by the police lucusmum! Lol. That sounds really confusing, does it say isofix anywhere near them? Ours are under little plastic flaps that say isofix on them. 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Lucasmum

No it has little button type things with pictures of a car seat on them I've given up I'm going to take it to mothercare and get them to look! 

Anyway I got our first baby items today Facebook sales group someone was selling 2 towels for £2 in really good condition so I got them they are in blue but I figured they are only towels lol


----------



## hmmohrma

Maryanne, I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty. That was really nice of the person to bring her to a vet, but I know you are devastated. :( Good luck finding a midwife with some sense and tact. How awful of that woman! 

Lucasmom, we bought a little swing and a video monitor today from momswap Facebook groups by us. It is seriously saving us a ton of money!

We had our anatomy scan today! Everything looks good (thank goodness...I've been so anxious). Our little one had legs crossed the whole time, so the tech and the tech in training told me to lie on my side an jiggle my tummy while they left to put together the report for the doctor. They came back, and the were able to confirm SHE is a s GIRL because her little legs had finally moved! They both said they thought girl but didn't want to tell us until they were certain. We are over the moon! <3


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey so pleased for you :) congrats on your little girl.


----------



## lilesMom

Congrats hmmohmra
Not all boys here after all so :)
Congrats x


----------



## Lucasmum

Congrats on your girl :happydance:

So thats one of each so far I cant wait for my scan now :flower:


----------



## LynAnne

Congrats on your little girl. One week tomorrow until I _should_ find out!!


----------



## hmmohrma

Thanks girls! I can't wait for the rest of the news!


----------



## kls9503

Eek! Got my 20 week ultrasound in the morning! Trying to stay strong for team yellow but with everyone finding out what they are having it's so hard!


----------



## lilesMom

Best of luck tomorrow kls :)

Mouse is way worse tonight again.
Stupid Dr, wasn't his regular Dr
( BEng the middle of the nt)
I told him I normally gets steroids and antibiotic
But he was like u don't need antibiotic
Croup is viral
Most of the time it is
But can be bacterial too
Not supposed to be recurring 
But this is fifth time mouse had it
Sorry rant over,
Lack of sleeping is turning me cross 
Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck for tomorrow kls. 

The doctors talking bull crap likes mom, can't believe they wouldnt give him antibiotics. Dd had croup and was on antibiotics just a few weeks back. It's not always viral. And you know your son best. My ds suffered with reccuring croup from 12 months til he was almost 4. Literally seemed like he had it every month. Luckily as he got older it stopped. Even dd has had it 3 times and she's only 9 months. I really hope he improves soon. It's awful seeing your baby I'll when you can't do anything for them x


----------



## LynAnne

Good luck with your scan kls.

lilesmom, I'm sorry to hear DS is still feeling rotten. I hate when doctors don't listen to you properly! I hope he's all better soon.

I felt horrendous last night. I had such a horrible migraine last night that kept me awake, feeling sick, drained and absolutely miserable. Luckily I'm feeling better this morning although I am not 100% yet. It's only been made a little better by monkey doing a little dance in my tummy this morning. Only a week until I get to see them - and hopefully find out the gender! Woo!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks guys.xx
Took him to my own Dr now today
And hve antibiotic too.
Should be good again soon.

Hope ur better maryannexx

Lynanne u too. Xx 
Migraines r awfull


----------



## Lucasmum

Good luck for the scan today &#128522;

That's daft about antibiotics Lucas had it every Christmas till he was 5 and we had antibiotics every time, poor Simon hope he is better soon glad you have seen your own doctor and he will en sorted now


----------



## maryanne1987

I hope he's ok lilesmom! Glad he's got medication now. Hopefully he will feel better soon and you can get some rest too. 

Hope you feel better soon too lynanne. Migranes suck. My 20 week scan is next week too. Really can't wait to see my little man again.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies.
How ye doin? Xxx

My bump seems much smaller today
But I think its chubby tummy is shrinking.
So hurray :)
Haven't put on weight in over a month
So effectively I'm losing weight :)

Hurray for all our halfway ish scans.
I'm hoping my next hosp visit ill get mine
I'll be 19.5
I know with Simon I didn't get a proper date for anatomy scan
It just happened at one of my appointments
But I'm afraid to get my hopes up too high for it
Has to be soon anyways :)
17 weeks tomorrow
Woohoo.

Kls hope all went really well today x


----------



## Lucasmum

What date is your scan lilesmom?

Mine is exactly on my 20 week date (13th july) so I think I'll be last to find out :wacko:

Got the dates for my 28, 32 and 36 week scan through today :flower:

I've been on face book sales again today and picked up (well collect next week) a doppler its the same one I had for Lucas so its not the best but it did what we needed last time round and it has a bottle of gel all for the grand sum of £5 :happydance:


----------



## Lucasmum

Ok so I have an embarrassing question to ask you all, I feel I should have asked this a long time ago but by leaving it has just made it more embarrassing but what are your names :wacko:

Clearly my real name isnt Lucasmum :haha:

I'm Lorraine more commonly known as Lo :hi:

DS is Lucas and OH is Brad :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm good lilesmom. Still a bit upset over yesterday and I'm really worrying about little Henry now but only a few more days till our scan now. I'm just not feeling him at all anymore but I can get his heartbeat on the Doppler easily. So confusing and that stupid midwife made me worry more. 

Mines pretty easy, I'm maryanne :) ds is Zack and dd is Aurora.


----------



## LynAnne

I'm not actually LynAnne either as they are actually my middle names (Lyn Anne). I'm Debi.


----------



## lilesMom

My name is Laura :)
Hi lo, Maryanne and Debi :)

I don't hve a scan date.
They r weird here for anomaly scan.
U don't seem to get a special date fir it
It just happens at one of ur appointments
Hoping its my next one not the one after.
It has to be before 22 weeks doesn't it?
I should get mini scan at next one anyway.
12 th of July
Hurry up days :)

I'm not feeling much anymore either Maryanne.
Think its cos bub moved up and has more cushioning in front now
Should be strong enough to feel again soon 
Stupid mw, 
Most people don't even feel anything by now
Hugs xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I know your right lilesmom, it's just so hard not to worry. Thank God for the doppler or Id be totally losing my sh** right now lol. Heartbeat is strong though so that's enough to reassure me for the time being. 

Nice to meet you all :)


----------



## lilesMom

I'm the exact same Maryanne
I've been using my Doppler three times a week 
And that's me restricting myself :)
Hb is always in the 15
Def looking forward to the next scan


----------



## lilesMom

I'm a misery bags today
A full week of lack of sleep is really getting to me.
I cant snap myself out of it
I need a snooze but ds wont comply
And Oh is a lazy git!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Look look look :)
Happy mom again 
First time in it nor crying
And moving himself about 
Hurray
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160625_16_26_07_Pro.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## maryanne1987

Awwww bless him! Bet your so pleased. Has it cheered you up? I'm in a horrible mood today too. DH has taken ds out as im biting their heads off all the time. They are just so annoying sometimes though. And loud. Very loud.


----------



## lilesMom

Yup cheered up :)
He is snoozing now too.
Hopefully getting better and back to sleeping the night again soon.

Its horrible when u cant shake the bad mood.
Prob tiredness and maybe a bit hormonal here I think.
Bit if time to yourself will hopefully help xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

How did he get on with his walker?


----------



## Lucasmum

Awwww bless him what a handsome lad he is :flower:

Feel lousy myself today came home from work this morning went to bed and went to work again OH and DS are out I have a mountain of washing up the washing machine needs turning on I need a shower and after not pooping for 5 days I have havent stopped going all afternoon :cry: Though I can feel the baby a lot today which I havent the last few days not sure if thats due to it taking pleasure in my upset stomach or not, I know DS would find it hilarious this is what I live with :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

He was a bit cautious but he liked it.
Was so cute in it :)
He can go backwards.
needs help forwards :)

He is like a bear since he woke up
Doh!!

Oh no Lucas mom.
Hugs
Hope u feel better soon hon xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I think backwards is easier. I know dd is much younger but when we put her in her walker for the fist few weeks she just went backwards. Slowly got the hang of going forward though and now runs around in it. Really glad he liked it though. 

Hope you feel better soon lucusmum!


----------



## lilesMom

He made an attempt to go forward once today but think he decided too hard :)
He will get the hang of it.
Getting him in it and liking it was hardest part.
Once he does that he be flying it :)


----------



## lilesMom

Think bub has turned forward again,
Feeling bits again today.
Looking forward to feeling all the time

Hope alls well ladies xx

Kls hope ur scan went well x


----------



## kls9503

Yes scan went great! Baby already weighing 14 oz and we managed to stay team yellow!


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your scan went well kls. 

Five days till ours. It's dragging :( feeling really meh about it all today. Altjough bought little Henry a superman and batman outfit today which cheered me up a little. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Lucasmum

Feeling pretty good today after my poop (in more ways than one :haha:) day yesterday I finally get a day off tomorrow only 15 days in a row this time :wacko: OH has put dinner in the slow cooker I'm home alone after finishing 3 hours early :happydance: I've managed to hang the washing put another load on wash up tidy round and I still have time before my peace is shattered :flower:

Glad the scan went well :flower:

Those outfits for Henry sound incredibly cute


----------



## lilesMom

Glad scan went well hon x
Hurray :)

Aw Maryanne those outfits sound lovely
Still haven't bought anything here
Must soon.
Haven't been anywhere much all week cos ds bring sick.
Def will soon though.

Lo , I don't know how u manage that many days.
Well done lady :)

My bump is huge again this eve
Not sure why its so changy.
But I suppose its prob between fluid and bloat :)


----------



## lilesMom

Ds is worse again.
Up for the third time tonight
Im honestly gonna crack up.
Poor mouse!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no. I'm so sorry lilesmom. Croup is such a pain to get rid of. My dd is barely sleeping at the moment so know how you feel. She's had me up every hour and half so far tonight. She's cutting her top two teeth. They broke the skin today. Tried everything to comfort her but nursing is the only thing that seems to. Although I must admit breastfeeding with so many teeth now is a scary! 

Lucusmum that's still a long time without a day off! You have earnt a break!


----------



## lilesMom

Lack of sleep is a killer isn't it.
Ds slept in a bit thank god.
In good form today thank god
Hope u got some rest xx
Ds is bringing last two teeth as well 
Thank god he us nearly done


----------



## maryanne1987

Awwww so glad he's feeling better! I'm just napping when she does today. Im hoping now they have broken the skin she will calm a little. So different to my ds, teething barely bothered him at all. Where as dd is like a possesed child the last few days. 

Hope everyone is good today!


----------



## lilesMom

Simes gets like that too with teeth
That's why I'm soo glad he is nearly done
I spoke too soon
He is throwing a major strop cos he is tired and wont sleep
Driving me mad!!
Id love some chocolate 
But I cant eat it anymore
If I licked it, id get heartburn :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Productive day today, sorted out a few bits that needed doing, managed to get to the big Mothercare and get them to check the car and I do have isofix :wacko: Also pretty much chose our pram, just need some money to pay for it :happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

It must be one of those kinda days! Dd is throwing a tantrum cause I won't let her throw my phone across the room. I feel your pain lilesmom! And Glad it's not just me suffering with heartburn, everything sets me off at the mo. 

Yey for isofix lucismum! And oooooh what pram?


----------



## lilesMom

Ah nice to get stuff sorted .
What pram did u decide on?
Bet its fab &#128522;

He is grand now again
I've given up on his nap for now 
Even though I know he is wrecked 
Hope ur ds is on better form soon xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Just took a wee sample to the docs as I've not felt 100% for a few days and have terrible pain in my left kidney and low and behold and infection glad I know my kidney so well as I have no other symptoms what so ever could have gone on a long time if I wasn't so aware lol


----------



## hmmohrma

I've been sick for 10 days now. I just can't kick this cough. Driving me crazy and making me lazy. We had a really busy week in an out of town last week, so I'm hoping being home to rest will help me heal.

My name is Heather, btw, and DH is Dustin and Booboo is going to be Patricia Marie. 

Glad your scan went well KLS! :)


----------



## Lucasmum

When DS gives back my lap top I will post a link to the pram he says he is doing his homework but I'm not stupid I'm stood behind him and he is watching mine craft videos on you tube he seems to think of he puts the head phones on we won't know what he is really up to bloody idiot lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no lucusmum. Hope your ok. Mines gone now but I felt so poorly while I had it. My ds is the same. Bloody YouTube gaming videos all the time. It annoys me as DH is like a big kid and joins in too. And now I'm adding another boy into that mix lol. 

Hope you feel better soon hmhorhma! What a lovely name for baby.


----------



## hmmohrma

Oh goodness Lucasmom! DH loves to watch gaming videos on Youtube too. I guess I can't complain too much bc I spend so much time watching Youtube reviews for baby items. :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I dont mind him doing it I just wish he didnt think I was stupid, just been conned out of £3 by the little bugger but he did go to the shop and buy me a choccy bar with it :cloud9:

This is the pram we have chose (for now) it comes in either red or purple I love the purple boys love the red, I'm tempted when we order to give the sales person the choice of colour as we will never agree :haha: 

https://www.mothercare.com/Joie-Chrome-Pram-Pushchair---Damson/psD2054,default,pd.html#q=Joie'


----------



## maryanne1987

We have that pushchair lucusmum! We bought when our bugaboo had to go in for repair. It's really good! I was meant to sell it on once we got out bugaboo back but i kept hold of it as it fits so well in the boot and folds down in one piece if your using the seat unit and not the carrycot. We bought the purple too. The colour is gorgeous!


----------



## Lucasmum

Awwwwwww she is just adorable :cloud9:

I'm not going to get it till we find out so I may be able to have more of a fight for getting the purple :haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

I seemed to have developed an allergy to amoxicillin I have took them loads of times before and never had a problem, there are a few antibiotics I cant take due to allergies but this has just hit me like a bus I'm itching all over face and eyes are swollen I'm a lovely shade of red and my nose is streaming and the advice as its only a mild reaction!! Carry on with them work through it :nope: I'm having a cold shower going to bed I have to work like this tomorrow think I will wait until I'm in the office before taking the first one of the day :haha:


----------



## hmmohrma

Super cute Mary!

Lucasmom, that's unfortunate. I hope you feel better in the morning. Be careful...allergies like that can worsen quickly with more ingestions. I have food allergies that I developed as an adult...they went from zero to deadly within weeks.


----------



## lilesMom

Oh god hugs Lucas mom xx
U would think they could hive u an alternative
I suppose ur a bit limited with being preg 
But still
Hope u feel better on both counts soon xx
Lovely pram x

I think ill just buy pram bit for my existing out n about
Its,a great buggy
Except for punctures 

Hi heather :)

Maryanne cute pic xx

Ds slept through the night 
Woohoo
Don't know myself today :)

2 weeks to hospital app.
Hurry up :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your feeling better today lucusmum! 

Hope the two weeks flys by for you lilesmom. Yey for sleeping through the night too! I'm hoping we will get there soon with dd. Still feeding at least 3 times a night. Probably why I'm always so tired.

Scan in two days. Wish Thursday would hurry up!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xx
Broken sleep is tough xx
Hope u get some rest soon hon 
Hurray for nearly at scan for u x

My sil said her 20 weeks scan was nearly at 22 weeks
So I might hve more to wait
But should get mini scan in two weeks anyways


----------



## Lucasmum

Seem to be ok on them today maybe it was just because it was the first who knows.

The lady I was buying my Doppler from has let me down have been sending messages all day and nothing so annoying but I've just collected to mamas and papas sleep bags for £8 brand new I love Facebook sales lol


----------



## maryanne1987

That's rubbish lucusmum! But a great deal on the sleeping bags.

My scan last time wasn't untill 22 weeks lilesmom. The waiting sucked. With my son I had it at 18 weeks.


----------



## hmmohrma

I know of people who go in at around 17 to find out. Waiting until 20 seemed hard. Boo on that lady for not communicating! I also LOVE facebook sales. We have purchased a swing, bassinet, and video monitor for great prices in the last couple weeks, but having to deal with a difficult sale is stressful. Hope you get that doppler in hand soon!


----------



## lilesMom

Hope she is just preoccupied with kids or sonething
And u get ur Doppler hon x

Maryanne waiting does suck :)
That's just the anatomy scan though.
Should still hve mini scan on July 12 th
Hope they hve a guess at gender then for me :)

Hmmohmra private scan places here wont do gender till 18 weeks.
One place will do them at 17.
But its booked up till my hosp date
So useless to me.

Hope alls well ladies xx 

Ds is c ok nked and I'm wide awake at 6 am
I'll pay for this later :)

Raining mad here yest and today
Come back summer!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

I was lucky as private scans here will tell you from 16 weeks. I don't think I could have waited till 20 to know, ds was driving me mad asking. Plus it was a lovely opportunity to see baby. Glad I went for it now. 

It pouring down here too, like a storm. Not even going to try stepping outside today. I wish summer would hurry up and come back now.


----------



## lilesMom

I would def hve booked one at 16 weeks.
I'm kind of alright waiting on gender now
But that could change tomorrow :)

Bit better today u still big black clouds
Could rain any second.
I'm super lazy today
Just wanna slob about :)
I've booked spa day with 2 of my sis and 2 nieces weekend after hosp app
I'm nearly looking forward to that just as much :) 
A break will be fab!!! :)


----------



## maryanne1987

That sounds amazing! Bet you can't wait! I really need a holiday or at least a break. But we have to save up DH's holidays in case I end up in hospital again at the end of my pregnancy. I was in for 3 weeks at the end of last pregnancy and DH had to take that unpaid. Wiped out our savings and still trying to recover from it. Plus the stress before giving birth wasn't good so trying to avoid that this time. We have a weekend in legoland in September though so I'm looking forward to that. Although I doubt it will be that restful lol.


----------



## LynAnne

I feel like I've been a little MIA here the last couple of days, sorry! I have been reading along but getting the chance to jump in, respond and update? Well that is another matter altogether!

I'm officially 20 weeks today! :happydance: The half way mark! I sort of feel like it has flown in but that I've also been pregnant for just about forever! :haha: Scan is on Friday and I keep alternating between being excited, scared and nervous! Just hoping that everything with Monkey is okay. The way they've been wriggling and dancing this morning I think so! Totally excited and terrified to find out the gender too!


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck for your scsn Thursday lynanne. Mines tomorrow. Do you have any idea on what gender your having? The last few days before my scan I really suspected I was having a boy.


----------



## LynAnne

Lots of people in my personal life keep saying girl but I've got a feeling that I'm having a boy. Friday can't come soon enough so I can find out!


----------



## lilesMom

Lots of scans this week 
Exciting :)
Xx

We get the respite care grant in June for Simon 
I never use respite
I put most of it away for wheelchair car 
But use some for treats I couldn't afford otherwise
That's why June is a good time fir us to do stuff :)
Paternity pay coming in end of sep in Ireland.
2 weeks for dads.
So that along with hols should be enough time for Oh to be off
He will be nearly on his new hol year then too anyway 
So should work out ok hopefully .
Hope none of us r in anymore than for birth this time.
We were in ten days last time.
Due to long labour and simes being in the neo


----------



## maryanne1987

The days always seem to drag when your excited about something. Hope it passes quickly for you lynanne. 

Hopefully we call all stay away from hospitals this time! If I don't go in at all it means 3 weeks of holidays he hasn't taken to use up before xmas so means he can have lots of time off after baby arrives. I'm not getting my hopes up too much though. Don't want to be disapointed.


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah we will just hve to go with the flow.
No point stressing about things we cant control
And may never happen :)
Best of luck to all of us for smooth time this time


----------



## lilesMom

I'm thinking Oh prob get Xmas off too hopefully.
His company works Xmas day
Online games so its a busy time
But of I go around when I'm due he should
But could be early.
We will see :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Good luck for the scan on Friday :flower:

2 weeks today we will know its going sooooooo slow :blush: I was thinking boy now I dont know I'll be happy with whatever it is but for purely selfish reasons I would like a girl, it means we would get bumped up the council list due to the age difference, we currently privately rent a 2 bed shoe box sized 1st floor flat which we had outgrown anyway even more so now, told you it was a selfish reason :blush: Oh and I get to have the purple pram :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Scan day. I'm so nervous. Will update once I'm back home. Just hope my little man is ok


----------



## lilesMom

Best of luck hon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

That's not a selfish reason.
It would be good for ye all to hve more space xx 
I hve a tiny leaning towards girl just cos of cuter clothes and cos I don't hve a girl
And I pick the name :)
But I think its a boy :)
So long as healthy , ill be one happy mamma though :)
Looking forward to finding out.
But know its not 100%


----------



## LynAnne

Good luck, maryanne!


----------



## maryanne1987

Scan all done. Baby looks fine. Unfortunatly he barely moved through the scan, and it's on my notes that in the last three scsns he's barely moved so Im on fortnightly scans for now till the work out what is going on. Little bit worried but it's put my mind at rest a little that There was nothing obviously wrong with him. He's a little chunk though, he weighs exactly 1 pound :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32 KB
Views: 0


----------



## LynAnne

That's fantastic, maryanne. Maybe he's just a lazy baby who loves his sleep!


----------



## maryanne1987

I really hope so. I'm trying to stay calm but I'm terrified.


----------



## LynAnne

That's completely understandable. If I was you just now I would just being trying to focus on the fact they couldn't find anything obviously wrong. I hope everything is okay and in a week or something he's permanently having a party in there!


----------



## maryanne1987

I hope so. Thank you lynanne. I promise that if he starts moving I will never ever complain about him kicking me. Maybe your right, maybe he's just lazy like his daddy.


----------



## lilesMom

Each scan is only a small window of time
Maybe they r just catching him resting.
Maybe try drink orange juice or something just before ur next scan?
Glad they r keeping a good eye on him for u xxx
Hugs for the worry. Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I did it
I finally bought some tiny things :)
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160630_11_55_07_Pro.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## maryanne1987

They took almost three hours trying to get him to move :( was sent outside first of all as the sonograptjer couldn't take measurements. Told to go for a walk but half an hour later he was still in the same position. So she tried and tried to get him to move and nothing. She sent me to the canteen for orange juice but an hour later still nothing so she called the consultant in. They just can't explain to me what's going on and I think that's what's upsetting me the most.


----------



## LynAnne

I hope you'll get answers soon, maryanne. I can only imagine how it must make you feel but just try and stay positive. Hopefully he'll be fine! 

I know I have no reason to be really but I am feeling very nervous about my scan tomorrow. I posted over on second tri yesterday about how I just want to be be able to enjoy a scan for a change but I'm always so scared. At least with the Doppler and the movements I'm feeling I know that baby is still okay in that regard. I'm just so aware that there can be so many things wrong that from the outside I can't tell. Aaaah! Tomorrow can't come quick enough!


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs hon.
That must hve been scary x
All babies differ, hope u just hve a lazy daisy in there xx
Little boys r often slobs :)
Much easier look after if he loves his sleep xx 
Did they say what heart rate was? Xx 
Giant hugs xx 
Hope they hve u worried for nothing xx

Best of luck for ur scan Lynanne xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck for your scan tomorrow lynanne!

Awww cute little babygrows lilesmom! 

They said his heart rate was normal but didn't tell me the number. It's been in the 140/150 range on the doppler though.


----------



## lilesMom

That's great
Id be more worried if hb was dropping xx
Hugs hon , 
What a horrible wait for u xxx

Just had some coloured discharge.
Why cant all our preg just be straight forward
We did bd two nights ago.
Our bd is very scarce, pretty much on purpose :)


----------



## Lucasmum

He looks perfect Lucas wasn't a mover he was lazy but he doesn't stop now ever sometimes wish he was that lazy beast again that had us all so worried at the time, I'm sure he will be fine


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no lilesmom, has it stopped yet?

Good luck for your scan today lynanne.


----------



## lilesMom

Stopped yest eve
Tiny bit again this morn.
Its really tiny but id prefer it not to be there

How u doin xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I totally understand. I get some pink discharge every now and then and it always terrifies me. Did they check it out for you?

Yea I'm ok :) booking a private scan for next week for a different opinion. The scanning machines at our fertility clinic are so much better than the nhs ones. If there's an issue with baby we have decided to go private for my antenatal care to make sure he gets the most help possible.


----------



## LynAnne

That sounds like a good idea maryanne. I'm sorry that you're having all this uncertainty at the moment!

Lilesmom, it's never nice when you get some unusual discharge during pregnancy. Have you spoken to your midwife about it? I hope it disappears soon.

Just an hour and a half to my appointment and I feel like my heart is in my throat. I'm so freaking nervous. I even got my Doppler out just to check this morning and monkey kicked it away like, "jeez, mum. I'm fine. Chill out." Just want everything to be perfect with baby so so much! DH started his holiday today (we are away mon-fri next week) so that he could come to the scan then we could go for lunch and shopping. He's coping with his nerves by playing video games! Not helping me!


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sure it will go great lynanne! So excited to hear what your having.


----------



## lilesMom

Best of luck Lynanne xxx

Maryanne def a good idea to go private if its needed
Hope its not though 
Hugs xxx

Getting more of the coloured discharge
We don't hve midwife who follows us
Its different here
The hosp share care with ur Dr / gp
I rang hosp , its pot luck who u get onto
She said go to dr
So I'm going this eve
Just my own Dr.
Feel a bit periody as well but no proper blood
Got my anatomy scan date.
9 th of August
I'll be 23.5 weeks.
Thought it had to be done before 22 weeks.
Was hoping for sooner.
Sigh!!!
Stupid day today
So much for high risk care
I thought id be super looked after since their stupidity caused my sons atroke
And 4 losses
But obvs not!!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

I thought I had to be by 22 weeks as well? Have you tried ringing them? Might push it forward a bit. I'm glad someone is going to check you over though, try not to worry xx


----------



## LynAnne

Scan was great. Our little BOY is looking perfectly healthy! He was being a cheeky wee monkey though and not moving so that the tech could get a couple of measurements. I was wriggling, jumping up and down, all sorts! Ended up going for a ten minute walk in the stairs and drinking some orange juice which helped! Little monster was quite happy to wriggle his legs and arms but move into the right position for these measurements? Nope. Cheeky! The tech thought that he might be a girl for a moment but wasn't sure as his legs were close together next second he gave us a perfect view! No doubting we are having a little boy!


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey for team blue lynanne! Our team are winning on numbers so far! Lol. Really glad everything went well! Bet your so pleased :)


----------



## LynAnne

I'm so happy to be team blue!


----------



## lilesMom

Congrats hon 
Fab news xxx 

I rang and she said 23.5 is,an 'ideal' time for the scan
My ass :)
She was very patronising and very def
At my Drs now for over an hour.
Just as well Oh id minding ds.
He be going bananas


----------



## maryanne1987

I hope they find out what causing the spotting lilesmom. I'm sure it's nothing to be too worried about though. Always best to get it checked out though, if only so you can relax. 

Honestly lynanne boys are amazing. I have a dd and a ds and my son is so loving and kind. As a baby he was a million times easier, such a good boy. Im so pleased to be having a boy too.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks I think it be fine
But will feel safer to be checked
Dr sent me up to hosp yo be checked.
Long wait ahead id say but worth it to squash the worry hopefully.
How u doin hon?

When I was preg with ds 
I kind of thought it was and wanted a girl
I'm so happy he was a boy.
As a baby he was the best, cuddliest little slob
Still is super cuddly.
Little boys very often are xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no, hope your ok? Hoping they will see you quickly x


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
I'm grand just impatient
But its thinning out a bit so hopefully soon :)
I'm expecting it to be fine
Well hoping anyway
But just would worry myself far too much if I didn't get checked out.
How u doing hon? Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea I'm ok. Still a bit she'll shocked but I will live. Be glad to get that Second opinion now. Have you been seen yet? x


----------



## Lucasmum

Congrats on your boy :happydance::happydance:

Lilesmom thinking of you I hope its all OK such a worry I hope yur not kept waiting to long :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xx
Two women in labour came in so no moving 
How inconsiderate of them to hve their babies
Just as I'm next 
Ha ha


----------



## maryanne1987

Hahaha tell them to cross their legs, childbirth can wait!


----------



## lilesMom

If they had only waited 10 mins
I reckon id be called by now
Oh well.
Its never fast in these places.
After waiting so long
I might try be cheeky and ask her can she see gender &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Lucasmum

How selfish of them :haha:

Yes ask for gender :flower:


----------



## Lucasmum

Any news yet hun? hoping your able to get some rest while waiting, I'm off to bed now I shall check when I wake up for my 0300 wee :haha: :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Been seen 
She did a thirty sec scan 
Bub was waving at us
Said couldn't check measurements 
And legs were crossed
So no gender either.
She did a swab and said cervix looks fine.
So least I know bub is happy enough.
But none the wiser as to why its happening really 
Just tired now 
I'll be happier in the morning.
Feel a bit deflated cos thought they would check growth is on track


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad all is OK shame they didnt track growth and naughty bubs with legs closed, its never nice not knowing the reason but at least you can sleep easy :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

At least you can relax a little now lilesmom. I have to be honest that at quick emergency scans ive never had growth checked. I think it's pretty standard not to. Only ever get growth checked at schedualed scans. I'm so glad your little one is ok though! xx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks guys xx
I feel much better this morn 
Its stopped again
Maybe I just needed to sit down for a few hours :
My bff went up a few weeks back to be checked
And he checked all growth measurements
That's what made me think they might 
When I went up with Simon due to reduced movement they never did
But thought they might hve changed what they do 
My friend was prob lucky in who she met
Or maybe it wasn't so busy.
Thanks for keeping me company while I waited xxx

Maryanne how r u doin
Did u use Doppler or are u purposely not x
Hope alls well xx

Lucas mom no hockey thus weekend? Xx

Lynanne hope ur all happy with ur great news xxx

Hmmohmra and kls how ye u doin


----------



## LynAnne

Glad you are doing better lilesmom. Pregnancy is such a scary time. Shame you didn't get any measurements or find out the gender but at least you know baby is okay.

I'm absolutely thrilled to be having a little boy. It hasn't sunk in yet. We told my parents and sisters last night so we are telling my in-laws this evening. I hope they are excited too. My SIL already has two boys so I bet they were hoping for a girl.


----------



## lilesMom

They will be excited xx
I'll bet they r,delighted with ur news
Makes baby seem even more real when u know gender xx


----------



## Lucasmum

No hockey this weekend the season is finally over :happydance: We do however have the end of season award presentation night tonight, the first time in 5 years I havent spent the day umming and ahhring weather to drive or have a drink I usually decide to drive then leave the car as I'm to drunk to drive :haha:

Bought 2 maternity tops and a pari of maternity jeans today, is anyone else having trouble finding anything none of the shops seem to stock alot its all on line :wacko:

also got a new viv for Lucas' little snakies today they dont need one just yet but it was a good price and he was getting it as his birthday/christmas pressie so he has had it early :flower: It does leave me with an empty tank so OH has now banned me from visiting the reptile shop as I cant leave it empty and will end up with something for it but we really cant afford any creature at the moment nor do we have the room, so when I've transferred them I'm going to store it under our bed so I cant see it looking at me whispering "fill me fill me" :blush:


----------



## maryanne1987

How you feeling now lilesmom? Yes defo rest and out your feet up! 

Yea I'm using the doppler daily now. Hopital said it won't hurt. Still finding his heartbeat easily wgich reassures me.

Maternity shopping sucks lucusmum. I've had to buy everything online which means I almost always order the wrong size as I can't try on before I buy. I'm kinda getting away with a few maternity tops and leggins at the moment but have to but more cause I'm huge! Keep robbing dh's tshirts too! Lol.


----------



## Lucasmum

So this happened tonight Lucas won the most improved player award, first time in 6 years he has ever won an award feeling very very proud of him right now :flower:

And yes he does have an arm missing from his glasses, despite me telling him glasses and bouncy castles dont mix obviously he thought he knew better, good job he has an eye test booked for tomorrow I'm hoping they will do a tempary fix on them :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







winner1.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 4









winner2.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey! Bet you were so proud lucusmum! He looks so proud of himself. 

Totally missed your update lynanne, sorry. Hope it goes well telling the in laws, I'm sure they will be thrilled!


----------



## LynAnne

Oh well done Lucas! You must have been so proud of him! As for maternity clothes, I still haven't bought any personally. My SIL is about the same size as me (fractionally more petite than me) so she passed on a lot of her maternity clothes which are helping until I get round to buying my own. I really ought to buy a pair of maternity jeans to fit me properly though as the ones she passed on has looser elastic from so much wear. She's loaned them to friends in the past before I got them! I hate that hardly any shops have a maternity range in store and you have to buy so much online. I really loathe buying jeans without trying them on first!

How are you doing now, maryanne?

Telling the in-laws was lovely yesterday. I think they were all quite thrilled to be having another boy in the family. My nephews were also over (5 and 3) and were playing with DH which was cute - even if they were a bit rough! Sword fighting, jumping on each other and all sorts. Is that what I have to look forward to? :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Lynanne it gets worse trust me! My DH and ds are always fighting. I turn my back for a second snd they are wrestling in the middle of the floor. They were having a kick about out the garden yesterday, I came in for five minutes to get a drink and I heard laughing, went back outside and the were rolling round the floor wrestling trying to feed each other grass. I literally just went back in and left them to it lol. Glad telling your in laws went well though! 

I'm ok thanks. Scan Thursday so looking forward to that second opinion. Plus I possibly felt baby move this morning. Not getting my hopes up but I can't explain what else it could have been if it wasn't baby.


----------



## lilesMom

I caught up earlier but hve forgotten lots.
Baby brain :)

Maryanne glad ur feeling movement.
Hurray xxx

Lynanne, that's what u can expect 
And heaps worse :)
But its all part of the fun.
I often pretend I don't see stuff too,
Unless I know ds is likely to get hurt,
From the rough play.
Which has happened, but not badly obvs.
OH is,a giant child
But that's not a bad thing :)

Well done Lucas.
U must be proud 
Worth all ur driving and watching and waiting xxx

I ended up back in an a and e most of yest
But not for me.
With my mom.
She was sent home again thank god.
She is 75 and has lots of health issues.
She was struggling to breath and I took her to her dr
Who sent her to hosp by ambulance on oxygen
Going back to hosp next week for more tests
To try and figure it out.

Was beautifull here today
Super sunny.
We spent most of day outside.
Was great to hve some summer :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I hope your mum is OK and feeling a bit better now and the tests come back fine :flower:


----------



## hmmohrma

Maryanne, thank goodness for movement! I hope this is a good sign before your upcoming appointment!

Lilesmom, how stressful for you and your mom. Hope they figure it out. It's scary when our parents are sick. :( 

Lynanne, I've been off a few days. Congrats on your little boy! I'm sure watching DH play with the nephews had a different feeling after finding out your little one is also a boy. <3 

Congrats Lucas and Lucasmom! Way to work hard! 

I've been hanging in there. Nothing to significant happening. It is Independence Day here, so we went to the local airport for fireworks. Dh's boss has a small plane and hanger, and he always hosts a party. Of course there are drinks that I didn't partake in, but I ate SO MUCH! If I ate like this every day I would be big a house by now. lol After two weeks, I've finally gotten over this cold...just a bit of a cough now.


----------



## maryanne1987

I hope your mum is ok lilesmom? Sounds like your having a very stressful time at the moment. 

Glad your feeling better hmhorhma 

Sure I'm feeling small flutters still. Maybe I'm imagining it, but just got a feeling our little one is ok.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies xx
It would be better if they found something fixable in the tests.
She has been very unwell in patches for ages
So would be great to find something small 
That would help.
She had cardiac arthymia , epilepsy, emphysema ,asthma, hernia and diverticulitis.
Poor mom.
But she is a brilliant patient.
They hve ordered oxygen for her at home now
Which is great .
Thanks xx

Maryanne glad ur feeling movement xxx
Ds was in his swing yest and kicked mw right where jellybean is midswing.
But Doppler and baby moving makes me feel better about it.
He wears orthotics so he gave me a right hard kick
Totally not on purpose, just playing.
Doh.

Got a call from hosp today 
They never cancelled my appointment when I switched consultant
So the appointment today was still there for me.
But would hve been consultant i didn't want anyway 
My appointment is just a week away now 
Hurray .

Happy 4th July xxx
Hope u enjoyed ur food party hmmohmra :)

Hope alls well ladies xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Aww, poor lady, hoping she feels better soon. 

Don't sorry to much about ds kicking you. Baby is still really well protected. I panicked over the same thing about a week ago. Dd is always climbing all over me but consultant said baby would be fine. Not long left for you to wait now!


----------



## lilesMom

I've a good bit of padding anyway :)
Hee hee 
Ur nearly there too hon.
Hope alls great on Thurs for u xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Simon used to go super quiet for his growth spurts 
I wonder if they just caught him during one?
I went to hosp twice to be checked he was so quiet for them


----------



## maryanne1987

I really don't know lilesmom. I want to be hopeful but then I'm worried im deluding myself as my consultant seems worried. But I'm sure I felt him. I just feel like I can't trust the hospital. With my dd she was originally a twin, at 8 weeks I had a muscarrige. But the scan showed only one twin had passed and my dd was left. They said there was no heartbeat and wanted me to have a d&c. I refused as i still felt pregnant. Two scans later they still said there was no heartbeat and booked me in for the procedure yet it still didn't feel right so paid for a private scan and there she was with a great heart beat and wiggling around. I just have that feeling that they are wrong again. I'm not saying there is nothing wrong with him, even I think something isn't quite right but I don't think it's as bad as they are making out.


----------



## lilesMom

Jeepers that's awful how they got it so wrong !!!
Thank god u listened to your gut and went private.
Id trust your instincts and stay hopeful.
I so my best to not worry about things that might not happen
Until confirmed
Easier said than done at times
But def worth trying to do xxx
Hugs xx


----------



## Lucasmum

I have just popped to Tesco, OH was craving M&M peanuts something wrong in the whole thing to start with :blush:

And whilst waiting behind the homeless guy in the queue he lifted his shirt and lowered his trousers flashing his bottom at me which was covered in poop :rofl:

The security guard and guy behind the till could do nothing but roll about with laughter, its a good job things like that bother me and I saw the funny side but I can imagine some people would be really offended, all OH had to say on the matter was you should have bought him some baby wipes and did you remember to get my sweets :dohh::haha:


----------



## hmmohrma

I think you need to stick with your instinct too. It sounds like it definitely served you in the past. 

Lilesmom, I've read and been told by OB that a hit would have to be hard enough to seriously injure you before hurting baby. Yay for the uterus! ;)

Lucasmom, what a strange outing!


----------



## lilesMom

I think I would hve ditched the sweets and left :)
Bums r bad enough without being covered in poop :)

Thanks hmmohmra
That's what I was thinking too 
I had no lasting soreness so I figured bub be ok.
Thanks :)


----------



## maryanne1987

How is everyone today? It's so hot here! Very unusual For Wales! Lol


----------



## lilesMom

Lovely here too
Hurray
Just back from feeding the ducks and the park 
Ds trying to sleep but epilepsy keeps waking him.
He should snooze soon.
Bub is super squirmy last few days.
Must be turned forwards so I can feel at the mo
Cos hadn't been feeling much for a bit .

My moms Dr got her in for tests today.
So heading to a differs hosp to be checked.
Fingers crossed its not something big.

Been thinking lots on if I should push for c section this time roynd
Cos appointment is next week now.
Think I prob should 

Hope alls well ladies xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I've considered the same lilesmom but for me I know it's not best. I need to get back on my feet and out of hospital quickly so for me a natural is best as long as it's what is best for baby too. I have an appointmet with the anaesthetist on the 13th as I have to have an epidural this time as soon as I'm 4cm as my risk of needing an emergency section is high so they want to prep me ready so if anything happens im ready for theatre. I'm going to see what he suggests is best and take it from there. You just do what's best for you and baby. Hope all is ok with your mum!

We just got back home too. I must admit my hips are starting to get very sore now. Didn't start till much later last time.


----------



## Lucasmum

Hope your mums tests went well :flower:

How are you feeling maryanne? Have you felt any movement I hope all goes well on Thursday :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks lucusmum. I'm ok, trying to keep busy. No movement today but I'm sure I felt it yesterday so that's given me hope. Plus he still has a great heartbeat on the doppler. Hope all is good with you! When is your scan now?


----------



## Lucasmum

Thats great he has a strong heartbeat :flower:

Scan is a week tomorrow seems to be dragging :wacko: 

Still havent felt any proper moveement but I'm putting it down to flab anterior placenta and no feeling in my tummy due to all the operations :shrug:


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so excited to hear what your having! Bet your son is super excited too! Does he want one sex in particular or happy with either?


----------



## Lucasmum

He wants a brother for no other reason than he dosent want to have to play dolls with it, but he will play them if its a girl so long as we pay him for it :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww sounded just like my son was when we were expecting dd. He said he wanted paying if he had to play with girls toys lol. He had wanted a sibling for so long, especially a brother. I was terrified when we found out it was a girl as I thought with the huge age gap and it being a girl they wouldn't be close. But they are literally inseperable now. She adores big brother and he dotes on her. They sit for hours cuddled up, even though she's 10 months and he's 10 lol. So sweet.


----------



## Lucasmum

Cheeky little things arent they :haha:

Lucas is the same he has wanted a brother or sister for so long I dont actually think he will care one way or another once he finds out, scan is at 0800 next weds so I have said he can come with us and be late for school after all its not every day you find out if your getting a little brother or sister :cloud9: and I'm pretty sure an hour missed in the morning wont have a detremental affect on his future career :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

I totally agree with you. It's only an hour and even if it was more it wouldn't hurt at all. Not like they do much this time of year anyway. Ds is homeschooled so I take him to all the scans. He knows so much about pregnancy now we joke he's going to grow up to be a midwife lol.


----------



## Lucasmum

Awww bless him a male midwife would be cool its good he is so involved though makes it all the more special :flower:

I'm wondering if I can gag Lucas and possibly kill OH right about now, against my better judgement he said Lucas could stay up to watch the football (he isnt even that keen on the sport) but with the ADHD he needs routine, he would normally be sound asleep by now instead he is bouncing of the walls and his mouth is working overtime (not bad for a kid who by the age of 3 still hadnt uttered a word and had weekly sessions with a speech therapist, I still wonder sometimes especially at times like this if we did the right thing :haha:)


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry been a bit awol.
Busy week here :)
Aw ur kids sound so cute.
Pay them to play if its a girl, haha.

best of luck tomorrow Maryanne xxx

Hope ur gender reveal goes great hon.
Simon hid for first two scans I thought I find out gender at .
Is it a private scan?
They would put more time into looking for u. Xx

My scan is 6 more sleeps :)
Just hosp one.
But hoping they see gender

My moms scan showed thyroid is enlarged 
Now to find out why
Hoping for one of the more benign causes.
Thanks 

Ds epilepsy being a bit of am extra butt pain lately 
But he is in good enough old form.
Poor little dude .

Hope alls well ladies xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Your poor mum. Hope she feels better soon, and your little man. Hope the next 6 days fly by for you!! Hope your ok. 

Lucusmum we have the same issue in our house, bedtime gone out of the window tonight. We are Welsh though so it's a massive thing for us. Everyone is so excited. I have to admit I hate football though! Really really hate it!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx
I'm good thanks.
My hips r starting to play up on me a bit more
But overall I'm pretty good xx
How u doin?
What time is scan tomorrow ?


----------



## Lucasmum

Peace has been restored :flower:

Sleepy times for me 

Good luck at the scan tomorrow :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

NT nt x


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks all. Scan is at 10.30, never been so scared before just wish time would pass a little quicker.


----------



## lilesMom

Nearly there xx
Best of luck xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Scan done! Took a little while but good news is he moved, well his hands and upper body!! Clearly saw him rubbing his little face and moving his neck. No lower body movements were recorded but he still moved so that pretty much rules out the worst of what could have been wrong. They do want a repeat scan next week to check for lower body movement and they do want to monitor him closely but I'm so so happy. Was so wonderful seeing him, we even were given a 3d view, he's adorable. Got his daddy's nose and lovely chubby little cheeks.


----------



## LynAnne

That's amazing news, Maryanne!! I am so pleased for you.


----------



## hmmohrma

That's great news Maryanne! Also, DS and DD cuddling story is adorable! <3


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks so much both. Am on cloud 9 at the moment!!


----------



## lilesMom

Hurray xxx
Congrats hon.
Fab news xx


----------



## Lucasmum

First time I've been able to get on all day but I've been thinking of you so pleased all went well and he was moving about :flower:

Can we see his picture?


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks lucusmum! Little blurry bit here's my little man :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lucasmum

Thats an amazing pic he is incredibly gorgeous roll on 19 weeks and we can see him in the flesh :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

He's just the cutest little thing. I just want the weeks to pass by quickly now so that I can meet him. 

Thanks so much for all the support though ladies, your all fab!


----------



## hmmohrma

That's a great picture. I usually think the 3d's look creepy, but he really looks so baby-like. Beautiful!


----------



## lilesMom

Soo cute :)
Really glad scan went well hon xxx
Beautiful little boy xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks you. How is everyone today? Good I hope!


----------



## lilesMom

Ur making me want 3d scan now :)
I never usually like them.
But maybe they r getting better 
Urs and my bff pics look great.
They r 200 here though.
So ill hve to pass :)

We r good thanks.
I'm 4 pounds less than I was end of first tri 
Hoping I can keep it up.
Would be great if bub kept growing and me shrinking :)
I'm eating lots of food
Just much better stuff
Heartburn is trying to keep me healthy 

My hosp app is nearly here !!
Yey
Going to Galway tomorrow to look at wheelchair cars
Lifting ds kidwalk in and our of small car is annoying me 
Plus be no space for bub
Found one I think ill get if its as decent quality as it looks in pics :)

Hope alls well with ye x


----------



## maryanne1987

Ours was expensive but that's cause it was a diagnostic scan with a consultant at a private hospital. Had to dip into savings but was worth every penny to make sure he was ok. But our 3d scan with our daughter was just at an ultrasound place and I think it was £95. Scans seem a lot cheaper here. We are going to get one for Henry in a few weeks when he's grown a bit more. You get a dvd too and I love watching those. It's magical.

Good luck with the car! I hope it's right for you. Sounds like it will make your life a lot easier. I'm avoiding the scales. I know I've put on weight, but Id rather not know how much. I will only stress about it. I was a professional dancer in my younger years and I find putting on weight hard to deal with so ignorance is bliss lol. How's your mum now?


----------



## lilesMom

Def worth it hon in your position. 
If I wanted it cos of worry I would pay too
But its only cos ur pics r so cute 
And Curiousty 
So I can't justify it then
Xxx

I'm already 4.5 stone overweight starting 
And my liver problems r why I really want to keep gain to min
I'm sure u look fab.
Weight gain is totally normal, I just had way too much of it done before hand :)
What kind of dance did u do?
I love dance and music and singing
But very amateur, in my own house kind :)
Did a few classes here and there.
But only for fun and moving :)


----------



## lilesMom

Mom is better but still a bit crappy :)
Scan showed thyroid is enlarged 
Now waiting on next Dr to find out why.
Hoping for harmless reason for it.
Thanks xx 

Henry is a lovely name.
It suits that cute little face


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm overweight at the moment too. I hadn't lost my baby weight before falling pregnant this time and now I wish I had. Im finding limiting my weight gain hard especially with DH offering me food constantly. Don't know why he thinks I need so much food? I used to be a professional ballet dancer and also compete in ballroom and Latin. 

I really hope your mum feels better soon. And I must admit that I love his name. It's weird because ive never had a name for any of my other babies this early. I'm so excited to meet him.


----------



## lilesMom

Oh does the same to me!!
He has slowed down a bit now 
Cos I just started refusing cos of heartburn :)
But he is def a feeder :)

I'm a little in awe of proper dancers :)
Its like a dream job to me.
But way too hard work 
I'm lazy :)
Would love to hve had dance lessons as a child 
But lived in middle of nowhere
With not much money
So didn't happen.
Do u still dance?
Not that u prob hve anytime to xx


----------



## lilesMom

I lost a few stone after ds.
But each mc I put back on some 
To end up with far too much.


----------



## maryanne1987

I do still dance yea but only for fun. I do ballroom and Latin twice a week and do a baby sling ballet class every week. The sling class is such fun. Aurora loves it although she's 24lbs now so getting a bit too heavy for me. Soon as she's walking will be doing the mum and me ballet class with her and then sling class with Henry when he arrives. I love dancing, it's the only thing I do for myself. Great stress release after a hard week.


----------



## lilesMom

Sling class sounds fab.
I imagine aurora loves it!!
:)
Its great u keep up dancing.
Great for exercise, mood and generally everything :)

Poor ds , just been crying for ages.
His meds r changing and he is feeling it.
Oh just took him for a drive.
Nights like this I wonder am I mad to be pregnant.
Ds is full on
Through no fault of his own obvs


----------



## Lucasmum

Those classes sound fun I've looked about and there really isn't much going on in my area I will have to venture further afield I think 

So I went to work at 0730 this morning to one of my regular clients and her husband opened the door looked me up and down decided I was pregnant and he wasn't having me in their house being all fat with my belly hanging about before slamming the door in my face!! I go in there about 15 hours every week and he has only just noticed lol had to call out the emergency on call carer and sorted out a few swaps this weekend so I don't go back he is so rude I'm kinda glad I'm out of there I knew I was on borrowed time anyway as he is forever banning is girls who go in for no reason in fact it's the 3rd time I've been banished lol but I thought I may get a few more weeks yet the last girl made it to 30 weeks before she was out on her ear!!


----------



## lilesMom

U deal with some interesting people :)
Least u knew not to take it personally
That he does it to everyone xx


----------



## lilesMom

19 weeks today.
Possibly halfway mark
Or close anyway :)
Hurray. 
3 more sleeps till appointment


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no lilesmom, I hope he's ok. We have occasional days like it with zack still, and it's tough. Something small can send him into full scale meltdown. I hope he settles for you soon. Yey for half way!!

I don't know how you bite your tongue lucusmum. I wouldn't be able too. I understand that elderly and I'll people can be a little fussy sometimes but that's just plain rude.


----------



## LynAnne

Hey girls! I've been reading along while I was on holiday to keep up to date but keeping quiet so I didn't spend all my time on here! Had a lovely break away in the Lake District, exactly what DH and I needed. Actually quite disappointed to be back to the daily grind although I know now we should start preparing for baby's arrival! Having one outfit and nothing else isn't exactly prepared!

Lilesmom, congrats on reaching the (possible) halfway mark. It's always great to reach milestones like that. Sorry to hear that ds is having a tough time on his new meds, hope it gets better soon.

Maryanne, those dance classes sound amazing! I would have loved to have done dancing when I was younger but sadly we didn't have the money and I wasn't remotely coordinated enough to do so either! I also used to want to do musicals and acting (exactly what my younger sisters are doing) but I lack talent in those departments too!

Lucasmum, I'm with maryanne, I don't know how you manage to bite your tongue. People can be so rude! Being elderly/ill/whatever doesn't give you some sort of free pass to be unnecessarily rude in my opinion!

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Lucasmum

Lilesmom I'm keeping thinking I'm over half way now as I wont go past 38 weeks :wacko:

Lynanne glad you had a nice break I have a week off in August and so far we have decided on Scotland Liverpool, North Wales and Cardiff for a few days away, I really need to narrow it down :blush: We also need to start preparing as it stands we can bathe the baby and the bath can double up as a bed I suppose and the towels well I'm sure i can fashion an outfit from them :haha:

As for my man after 18 months of him I'm more than used to his ways he once reported me for breaking and entering in his property, so I told him I would report him for assult as he poked me in the arm, we've had a mutual dislike for one another since that incident, I have said I'm happy to go back in but I dont think he relent and let me this time :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope you enjoyed your holiday lynanne! The Lake District is beautiful. We went a few years back. Did the weather hold out for you? 

Lucusmum I vote for cardiff! I'm biased though, it's just down the road from us. It's a cool city though.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies xxx
I'm kinda telling myself 38 or 39 weeks too.which is
Prob a bad idea 
Just in case its later 

That man sounds funny in a shouldn't be funny kind of way Lucas mom.
Hope he isn't dangerous and is just cantankerous xx

Just on way back from looking wheelchair cars.
Found what I think is a decent second hand one for a manageable price.
We r all wrecked now driving home.
Most of today was spent in the car 

Love to all xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Just cantankerous not dangerous at all, he spent the 2 hour call he had this afternoon moaning about me and how I'm having that baby in 2 weeks and I should never have been employed as a pregnant person (i've worked with him for over 2 years) :wacko:

Glad you have found an affordable car that suits your needs driving and being in the car all day does make you tried.

I think it probably will be Cardiff we have a friend live their we havent seen for years so that would be good :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm telling myself the same, went naturally last time at 38 weeks the day before I was due to be induced. My waters went in the hopital cafe haha. But yea I'm hoping to go a little early just so Henry and zacks birthdays aren't really close. I know zack really wants baby on his birthday but I still would like a few days inbetween, it would break my heart should I be in hospital on ds birthday. 

Glad you found a car lilesmom! Hope you got a bit of time to relax.

That's cool lucusmum! So much to do there, plus have an awesome ice hockey team. We go and watch them all the time.


----------



## LynAnne

Oh no, maryanne, you're not a Cardiff Devils fan, are you? I don't think we can be friends any more. I'm a Braehead Clan fan! Hehe. I'm only kidding!


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm afraid I am! From now on you other ladies will have to pass on messages to lynanne as im not speaking to her anymore :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

Lucas mom he sounds hard work :)
Hope ye get paid well :)
Xxx

No fighting girls :)
Can we call a b and b truce :)


----------



## lilesMom

I'm wrecked today again.
Think I might go to Dr tomorrow to check my thyroid
Checked a little bit ago.
It had gone down a little but not much 
Think it might be down a bit more.
Hope ye r all well xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Can someone please tell maryanne that's fine with me. I don't want to speak to her either! :rofl:

I am having such a lazy Sunday before life truly gets back to normal tomorrow when DH heads back to work! While DH is out at American Football training I've got the tennis on in the background as I look for maternity dresses for DH's cousin's wedding which is in October when I'm going to be about 36 weeks pregnant! Do you think it is possible for me to find a dress that won't make me look like a beached whale?! 

I've got my 22 week midwife appointment on Thursday. Does anyone else find these midwife appointments virtually pointless? I mean I understand that they like to keep an eye on us pregnant ladies but jeez, having to go so that they can spend about ten minutes taking blood pressure and asking how things are isn't how I want to spend my time!


----------



## maryanne1987

When she admits cardiff is the better team! :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

U will look fab xxx

We hve Dr check ups at certain points in preg
Def find it useless since I hve Doppler at home ,:)
I usually try and coincide it with blood test so not total waste


----------



## LynAnne

maryanne1987 said:


> When she admits cardiff is the better team! :rofl:

Oh as if!! :haha: Shall we maybe agree to disagree? For the time being at least??



lilesMom said:


> U will look fab xxx
> 
> We hve Dr check ups at certain points in preg
> Def find it useless since I hve Doppler at home ,:)
> I usually try and coincide it with blood test so not total waste

We have to have midwife appointments every six weeks. The fact that I have a doppler makes me feel like it is totally worthless especially when they aren't taking any bloods. I think the next time they take bloods is at 28 weeks - and I've got an appointment with the hospital that week as well for my anti-d as I'm rhesus negative! That'll be fun.


----------



## lilesMom

Does it hurt or just injection?
I'm pos so never had to get it.

I hve to get my bloods done every 4-6 weeks for thyroid and liver 
So will be able to make them the same time ish hopefully :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no lilesmom, hope you are ok. Defo get it checked. 

Hmmm ok. But only as I know im right! Lol. Hope you find a suitable dress. Materbity shopping is so hard. I feel your pain. We have a big fancy dress party on Halloween when I will be 38 weeks pregnant and I have a no idea what to do. We are super sad and go dressed in family costumes, last year was the wizard of oz but don't know what to do this year. I may have even had the baby by then. It's gonna be tough working this one out.


----------



## LynAnne

Lilesmom, it's just an injection so it's not a problem at all. I last had to get it after my surgery for the ectopic I had in April 2015 so it's not that bad. It's just more inconvenient as I'll need DH to take a little time off to take me to the hospital as I don't drive and there is no transport links to it. I'm not shelling out for a taxi for just a few minutes appointment!

Maryanne, yeah, yeah if you say so. :winkwink: I'm only kidding really. I don't have a problem with the Devils (or any other team really).
The Halloween party sounds like fun and I love the idea of a family costume. DH says he wants to paint my bump like a giant pokeball for Halloween this year :haha: I think my main issue is just having no idea how big I'll actually be by the time their wedding rolls around so I don't know what style or materials will look and fit best! Also, I really hate the fact that I'm probably going to have to spend about £50 on a wedding appropriate dress that I'll wear once. I guess so long as I don't accidentally wreck it I could pop it on ebay after!


----------



## maryanne1987

My DH wants to do a disney theme with me as baymax. He's a dumb ass. Selling the dress you buy is a great idea though, maternity stuff goes for loads!

Do you have to have the injections often? I still hate needles even though I have two injections a day. Have some blood tests coming up and im dreading them.


----------



## LynAnne

I'm pretty sure I only need the injection at 28 weeks although I think I might get it after labour as well. I don't remember. I'm sure it said somewhere on the letter that they sent me with my appointment date. It's not that bad although it does go in the...um... butt cheek(!) which feels a little embarrassing. Ridiculous to feel embarrassed when a few weeks later I'll have everything on show!! :haha: I'm actually pretty good with needles, injections and having blood taken. If it was DH that had to go through all that it would be a different story though!! He's a full on wimp with needles!


----------



## Lucasmum

Ladies ladies your both wrong quite clearly the Chelmsford Mini Chieftains are the best team U11's national champions no less lol 

I'm unsure those Cardiff boys are always big kids and the Scottish are just plain scary well they are at the age Lucas is anyway lol 

Cardiff do have Josh Batch playing for them who is a Chelmsford boy


----------



## lilesMom

I don't feel too bad again
Maybe it was allergies :)

The boys r gone to the shop
So I hve a few minutes quiet :)
Ah lovely :)

I don't know why some injections must go in the butt xheek
Its a bit weird.
Who decides if its better arm, leg or bum :)
When I went to get checked and she did a swab it was a bit weird 
But having 3 gels, my waters broken, lots of internals and Drs hand up to pull my ds out. Was somehow not embarrassing at all :)
Hee hee .
Guess its when it feels unnecessary maybe


----------



## lilesMom

I'm fine with injections and stuff too
Used to be dreadful.
Would sweat, shake ,go pale and feel faint.
I've had so many over last few years I'm cured :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I have to admit that I don't care about all that stuff down below, ive had two kids and years of testing so I'm used to flashing my bits at doctors lol. It's just injections. I literally feel ill when I know I have to take my fragmin. Then I feel all shakey after. Can't wait to be done with them. I feel like a junkie with all the injection marks all over me.


----------



## lilesMom

Id def be shaky if injecting myself 
Would take me a long time to get used to I think 
Hugs xxx

I haven't felt much movement last few days.
Only little bits.
But its going bananas at the mo.
I just had icecream.
Whoops passing on my sweet tooth already !


----------



## maryanne1987

Dd used to go crazy if I had sugar too :) 

How is everyone today?


----------



## LynAnne

I'm good. Having a moment of paranoia that I'm not actually having a boy even though we saw clear boy parts! :dohh: I'm such a paranoid person sometimes! Now that I'm back from my holiday I'm going to really get to clearing out monkey's room. I'd like to start decorating it in the next couple of weeks! But first, I need to write lists of all the things I need to do!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## maryanne1987

I do that all the time! But it's really uncommon to mistake a girl for a boy, it's more common to be told girl and then it be a boy. We saw Henry's parts clearly though, he didn't even try to hide them at the scan so that ressures me. 

I'm in get ready for baby mood these last few days. Ive just come back from finishing off his newborn clothes shopping so that's done now. Just gotta get the crib out of storage and wash that and then sort my hopital case and we are officially ready for baby. I went into labour with my son at 29 weeks and my dd at 30, they managed to stop my labours but I worry if it happens again they won't be able to do want to be ready. Time is just flyig by!


----------



## lilesMom

Ur so organised
But ur ahead of me too I suppose :)
I hve a few baby grow now
But we hve the big things from ds anyways
I'm gonna order the nest part for the buggy tomorrow
After my appointment if alls well.
Then after anatomy scan, ill get cracking properly if alls well 

Got a phone call from the hosp.
Swab they took when I went to get checked showed step b
She said wont be treated 
But I I hve vag birth they give me antibiotic during birth
The reasons for a section r piling up
But small part of me is resisting it
Thinking vag might be ok still
But cant risk it I think.
Looking forward to tomorrow to get their take on it all too

Just applied for my car loan.
They will rung me this eve
Should be fine though.
I always pay loans and bills early :)

Hope alls well ladies xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Maryanne, I'd actually be stunned if they suddenly told me he was a girl after getting such a clear view but it doesn't stop the paranoia creeping in! Other than a couple of outfits and onesies we plan on keeping everything super gender neutral anyway so it wouldn't be that big a deal. I think it's trying to choose a name that is making me all paranoid!

Lilesmom, what a nightmare finding out about strep b. Is there nothing they can do about it now? How do you feel about having to have a c section if it is recommended? Good luck with the car thing although I doubt you'll need it if you always pay bills and loans early. No real reason why you shouldn't get it.

I've spent about an hour and a half in the baby's room trying to make some sort of plan of action and failing spectacularly! There is so much stuff in there that I have no idea what to do with it and I can start decorating or buying the big baby things until the room is sorted. I feel like I'm hitting a brick wall. I just want to start getting it sorted!


----------



## lilesMom

I was like that with ds.
Still doubted it till he was born but they were right :)
I had heard of a girl who was told 9 different times she was having a girl
Her boy went home to a Disney princess room :)
Not that he minded I'm sure :)

I've no clue really about the strep b.
Ds been cranks all day cos of medicines 
So I haven't had a chance to check it out
Don't think its serious.
Mw on phone said they don't treat it now
Cos its something that comes and goes on its own.
But because it showed up they hve to give antibiotic during birth
In case it passes to bub.
Must check it out myself.
Ds is finally falling to snooze Ville :)

Hope u get ur room sorted.
I hate that when u just don't know where to start.
Be ruthless start chucking and charity shopping things :)
That's what I do anyway :)


----------



## lilesMom

Id be fine with c section
But the extra recovery with ds would be a butt pain
But if its a recommended butt pain
I'm ok with it 
Had myself convinced last week I should push for one
I'm wavering now
Will see what Drs say tomorrow xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm group b strep positive lilesmom. It's no biggie honestly. You might not still be positive by the time bubs arrives and even if you are risks of complications are teeny. I've had it in my other two pregnancies too but couldn't have antibiotics either time as my labours were too fast. Both babas were ok though. Try not to google it, it makes it sound a million times worse than it is. Bet you can't wait for tomorrow!!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
I googled but always go for the good stories
And take every thing with a bucket of salt :)
Yeah I'm cranky today from nerves :)
Least its really early tomorrow so I've no waiting in morn
Except in the waiting room :)
How u doin xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Best of luck! It will all be fine! Be looking forward to your update! 

Yea I'm ok. Having a bit of a wobbly day again but I will get over it. Just sometimes nerves get the better of me and I convince myself the worst will happen. Guess it's cause cause we aren't totally in the clear yet but then I'm trying to be positive. We didn't tell anyone that what was happening either so that makes it more difficult as apart from you lovely ladies on here or DH I have no one to talk about it with. Just hope next scan friday is ok.


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs honey xxx
We all hve our shaky days
Fingers,crossed ur scan goes great xxx

Sitting waiting for Dr to call me.
Hurry up Dr and scan!!!
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Alls fine.
No gender again!!
Doh xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey! So glad all is ok!! Was crossing my fingers for you. Why no gender? Wouldn't they tell you or couldn't they see? That sucks. But so glad all is well with baby.


----------



## LynAnne

Great to hear everything is good, lilesmom. Shame you didn't find out the gender again. Any reason why?


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies.
He didn't even try.
Was about a minute total for the scan
He said u cant tell on those machines
Which I know is bull.
Cos that's what I was told on with simon
But he was in a major rush anyway.
Whole visit was pretty brief.
Not back to them for 8 weeks again!!
Hve anatomy scan in meantime though in a month.


----------



## lilesMom

Bub was measuring ahead
Which is main thing I wanted to know
That growth was on track


----------



## lilesMom

I nearly fell down the stairs with ds in my arms when I came home
I opened the stair gate and leaned on it a little.
It went flying down the stairs in front if us.
Oh was behind me, I kind of wobbled on the step
And he caught me and pulled us backeards
My heart was pounding!!
Would hve been Simon, baby and me falling.
Not just me.
Lucky it didn't happen with Simon leaning on it 
He always kneels up to it and leans on it messing


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm really glad your ok, what a scary experience! I only get really quick scans at consultant appointmnts too. Although I get growth scans from 25 weeks and they are ok, the sonographers always let me get a good look at baby where as the consultant scans are over in like a min. Hopefully you will get to find out little ones gender soon!

Anaesthetist appointment tomorrow. Will get a better idea of how baba will enter the world. I'm hoping they will let me have natural, but I know I have to have an epidural at 4cm cause the risk of me needing a section is so high so they will prep me ready should the worst happen. Id rather no meds be Id be happy to make that compromise for a natural birth. Although last consultant said she recommends a section. So I have no idea where I stand with things. Obviously I want what's safest for baby so will see what they say tomorrow. Bit nervous.

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## lilesMom

I'm after veering back to not a section again 
But I'm scared for bub if I did decide that
Its a hard choice to make xxx 
Consultant today said he is unsure for me too
But will go with what u want
He has ordered report on what happened with simon
So might help us decide.
Xx
Hope u get ur wish hon
And all goes great xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad the appointment went well shame no gender I hope the month goes fast for you :flower:

20 week scan tomorrow for me, it has bloody dragged by :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

It is a really hard choice to make isn't it lilesmom. I keep worrying im going to make the wrong decision and then something will go wrong. 

Good luck for tomorrow lucusmum. So excited for you!


----------



## lilesMom

Lucas mom I didn't realise we were only a few days apart
I thought everyone was few weeks ahead of me.
Best of luck hon xxx

Maryanne I'm the same.
Im back to not wanting section
But fearful of repeat of what happened with ds
Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Will the consultant decide for you lilesmom or will you be picking how you give birth?


----------



## lilesMom

Hr said he will go with what I want.
But we didn't decide yet.
Waiting on report from Simons neo Dr
And anatomy scan.
If this baby keeps measuring ahead like Simon did ill prob opt for section I think.
How about you hon?


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm not sure. I think im going to let the hospital choose as I'm too scared to make the wrong decision. Going to just ask them straight tomorrow what they recommend and then go with that. I just want baba here safe and well no matter how he comes into the world :)


----------



## lilesMom

Def bubs safety is top concern xxx
Bub is in , it will get out :)
I'm waiting to see what he comes back with too
But id be very inclined to go with his decision
He has a daughter ir happened to as well .
She has right sided hemi like simes


----------



## maryanne1987

Forgot to ask how your new consultant was. Was he/she nice? Are you glad you changed?


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> Forgot to ask how your new consultant was. Was he/she nice? Are you glad you changed?

Yeah he was nice
In a major rush though.
But having been in the packed waiting room
I can understand why
Was thorough though just fast :)
Still seemed nice though.

My legs hve been itchy this last week again
Sneaky suspicion it might be liver
But its much earlier than last time
Could be allergies too, hoping it is
My own Dr been testing my lfts but not bile acids
They did both today
Better safe and check anyways
Just in case


----------



## LynAnne

When is your anomaly scan, lilesmom? Hope you can find out the gender then!!

I think I might be getting a cold, my nose feels a bit snuffy! Waaaah! This sucks.


----------



## Lucasmum

I think we are 3 days appart, everyone else seems so far ahead :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

I forget how close you two are. Hmhorhma is first, im the day after, then there's lynanne and then you two. Wonder if we will go in that order. Be interesting to see.

Glad he was nice lilesmom. I hope it's not your liver. Oc sucks.

Hope you feel better soon lynanne!

Good luck for tomorrow lucusmum!


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne its the 9 th of August
I'm glad of when it is now
Cos it breaks up my 8 weeks between appointments 
Right down the middle.
If I dint find out gender then
I'll def hve to book private one
My nose is stuffy too
But i think its the rainyness here :)

I only noticed on your ticket yest Lucas mom.
Thought u were well ahead like everyone else xx

Maryanne will be very interesting to see what order bubs arrive in
We r all close enough it could go anyway :)


----------



## lilesMom

Lucas mom
What times ur scan 
Best of luck xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Scan was at 0800 we have a lazy uncooprative (just like its older brother :haha:) PINK bump


----------



## LynAnne

Yay! Congrats, Lucasmum!


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey!! Congrats lucusmum!


----------



## Lucasmum

We have to go back in two weeks as no matter how much wiggling and jiggling I did she wasnt moving so they couldnt get all the measurements so need to be rescanned but everything looks fine they just need those measurments 

I see my consultant on Friday so will discuss the results further then I didnt want to ask today if they saw any more markers or anything for downs :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Wouldn't they tell you there and then if there was signs of Down syndrome? My cousins little girl had downs and they took her into a seperate room after her scan to explain that they thought her little girl was showing signs of having it. She's a little star though, one of the loveliest children I know. She's always smiling. Compared to my dd who refuses to crack a smile for anyone lately unless im telling her no, apparently no is a funny word. Hopefully all is ok with your little one.


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm not sure never thought to be honest she was the person who did my 12 week scan and seemed surprised I was being classed as high risk as the actual scan last time was fine I have a feeling it's just my age that's doing it dunno we are over the moon though


----------



## lilesMom

Congrats on your little girl hon xxx
Glad all seems well xx
Consultant said to me id be told in the day if anything wrong on anatomy scan


Maryanne simes finds no hilarious too :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Aneathestist appointment done. I'm allowed a natural birth as long as I agree to early epidural. I'm ok with that though as I already guessed that would be the case. Likely to be induced though but im ok with that too. So yea it went well :) feel a bit more relaxed about it all now.


----------



## lilesMom

Its prob a relief to hve a decision xxx
I might do what yr doing too.
Or go straight for section
Would like to know which.
But am gonna try put it out of my head for awhile 
Did they say at how many weeks?
Or figure it out later depending on bubs size, developing lungs etc 
Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea they said it will be decided later on. Depends on the oc and babies weight. We shall see. It's just a comfort knowing what's happening now. 

How's everyone today?


----------



## lilesMom

Not too bad.
Constipation is at me again though.
Waiting on thyroid results back, 
If its dipped that could be the cause 
Tmi, I know
But its making me feel a bit sluggish.
Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope they get the results back quickly for you and you feel better soon. I feel really lethargic today, have no energy at all. I thought second tri was when you were meant to be filled with energy, someone needs to tell my body that :(


----------



## lilesMom

My energy is very uppy downy.
But overall I hve much more than first tri.
Hope u hit a good patch soon hon xxx
I forgot I had fybogel.
Took some and had my smoothie and lots of water and veg
And a coffee ,
So ill prob be opposite tomorrow :)
When my energy is low
A walk outside helps lots
Even if its last thing I feel like
Not always possible with kiddos though xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I just feel really meh, like I can't be bothered to do anything which is totally not like me. I would happily stay in bed in my pjs all day if I didn't have children. Hoping this feeling stops soon. I feel bad for the kids as normally we are a really active family yet lately I just don't have the energy. Days like today I will be glad when baby is here and I can get back to normal. DH spoilt me with an pink lining change bag and purse today though which cheered me up. He's a pain in the bum sometimes but very sweet. 

How's everyone's baby shopping going?


----------



## maryanne1987

Totally in the clear :) !!!!!! Little man stretched his legs right out for us today. He's still pretty quiet and I will be monitored but the consultant said today that he's pretty sure baby is just very relaxed and that there's absolutely no signs that there's anything wrong with him. He's just big for dates and there's a bit more fluid around him than they would like but not enough to cause concern. We are so pleased. 

Hope your appointment goes ok today lucusmum.


----------



## LynAnne

That's great news, Maryanne! You must be absolutely thrilled!


----------



## maryanne1987

Over the moon. I really really thought we would get bad news. I haven't stopped crying yet. DH thinks I'm losing the plot lol


----------



## lilesMom

Still reading 
But hurray Maryanne xxx
Great news.
Lovely relaxed stretching bubba xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I thought there was another page in between, whoops :)

Fab news hon.
Well done henry.
Xxx

Went to my Dr today.
Took ds to get rash and tummy checked.
Pretty sure rash was nappies 
And tummy is new epilepsy med
But just to be safe.
She agreed.

But while there I asked her about section or not
She said all considered 
She would prob go for section if it was her
I like her and trust her
And was thinking it myself too
So I'm 95% section now.
Least I know where I'm at now .

Hope everyone is well xxx


----------



## lilesMom

20 weeks tomorrow 
Hurray :)
Because id be section 
I'm prob over halfway there now :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you. 

You just do what you feel comfortable with hun. As long as your happy with your desicion then that's all that matters. Hope your ds is ok. Rashes are always so scary! Poor little man :(


----------



## lilesMom

We are warned to get rashes check in case its reaction to new meds
But I pretty much knew it wasn't to worry
But just in case :)
Mouse just awake.
Meant to call to my sisters but I'm very lazy
Need motivation to move my tired ass :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm still working on that. I have zero motavation at the moment. I'm just so tired and achey. Feel a lot more further on than I actually am. Can't remember being this uncomfortable this early with dd or ds. Hope it doesn't mean baby is planning an early escape like the other two :/


----------



## lilesMom

I'm the same today
But had been pretty good up till yesterday
Think its lack of quality sleep for me.
Hope u feel better soon hon xxx
And bub stays put for a long while xx


----------



## maryanne1987

My friend just gave birth to her baby at 34 weeks so it's sent me into panic mode now lol. We were only both complaining about how painful our braxton hicks were at like 2 o'clock this morning. I was pacing round the living room in pain and couldn't sleep and so was she. Although I did have these pains for months with aurora and she stayed in till 38 weeks, so trying to think logically. 

Can't believe you have so long left till your scan. I'm getting impatient now to know what your having. It must be torture for you!


----------



## Lucasmum

Fantastic news Maryanne :happydance:

Lilesmom hope the little mans rash is OK, yeah to being over half way :flower:

Consultant appointment went well she is happy not to see me again till 28 weeks diabetic appointment also went well though they want to see me at 24 weeks :flower:

Remember the fetal dopplar from facebook she finally got in touch today so we went and collected its just as crappy as I remember :haha: We did manage to pick up the heart beat briefly 3 times but she is a little sod Lucas got to hear but every time OH tried to listen we lost it, my belly hurts now though from pressing so hard :blush:

Picked a few bits today that Lucas chose he is so excited :cloud9: The snow suit was a real bargain only £7 in the sale at Boots :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







bc1.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 2









bc2.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 1









ss1.jpg
File size: 59 KB
Views: 2









ss2.jpg
File size: 43.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww Lucusmum we had that purple snow suit for dd last winter! It's so pretty on and they wash really well! I was that in love with it that I put it away im case this baby was a girl, although I'm not sure henry would look right in it lol. So glad your appointment went well and you found a heartbeat


----------



## Lucasmum

I assumed it was last years for that price I dont think she will mind last years fashion :haha: As soon as I saw it I had to have it, it was the only one and thankfully in 0-3 months :cloud9: I have a stunning mamas and papas snow suit from Lucas its 10 years old and in a box its possibly very moth eaten by now by I havent the heart to throw it as my dad bought it and he has since passed away


----------



## maryanne1987

It's the prettiest snowsuit ive ever seen, I don't care what years it is! If we have more children after this one and ever have another girl then we will be using it again. Thats really sweet that you still have that snowsuit, must mean a lot to you. Mamas and papas stuff is so lovely! I feel sad that I didn't keep anything from ds to pass to henry but I really didn't think we would have more children and having baby stuff in the house upset me. I have his first outfit and other bits but they are too precious to use again.


----------



## Lucasmum

How is everyone today, I have a banging head ache from the heat we need thunder for it to clear :cry:

Had a nice day today though wandered into town had some lunch whilst catching Pokemons :haha: Then went to a mums nearly new sale never been to one before wasnt expecting much but came home with our pram, we got a Quinny Buzz car seat carry cot and all kinds of bits with it in a fabulous condition for £90 the only thing missing the cosy toes so I went on ebay tonight and won one for £9.50, extremely happy with that.

Lucas the delightful little dot he can be had a temper tantrum earlier and kicked a stone missed and managed to break my toe, OH proceeded to stand on it and told me off for making a fuss and tonight the cat went psycho because of the heat and bit that toe :dohh: so sat here now and tried to strap my toe but we didnt have any tape so I've cut up loads of dressings and fashioned a splint I dont think I'll pass any nursing exams for it but it will do till I can get to the chemist tomorrow :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

Glad u got lots of baby bits xx
Exciting all the planning x

Ouchie on your toe .
Hope ur better soon xx


----------



## maryanne1987

That's awesome lucusmum! You seem great at finding bargins. Hope you toe is better soon, sounds painful. 

I feel like death today. My lovely dd passed on her sickness bug to me. Dh is taking good care of me though. Think I'm feeling a bit of baby movement which is nice though. 23 weeks today!!! 1 more week till viability. 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope u feel better soon hon xx

I'm sitting by a pool in a spa
After getting massage and facial :)
Happy me :)
Couldn't hve come at a better time.
Ds been up the walls with med change.
And I've driven myself crazing obsessing over section or not.
Had a bit of a meltdown the other night.
So the day at the spa will bring me back to me :)

Hadn't felt bub much yest and this morn
But he was moving loads fir second half of the treatment.
Was nice :)
I know its too early to be consistent just yet
But the niggles d creep in more when u cant feel stuff xx

Hope ye r all good xx


----------



## LynAnne

Hey girls, hope everyone is doing well.

I'm just about to jump into tackling more stuff in the baby's room while DH is out at training this afternoon. It was looking lovely and tidy yesterday until I started pulling stuff out of the last section of the room and now it looks like a bomb has hit it! I feel like I'm going round in circles! Still, it's almost ready for painting. :happydance: 

Last week my mum passed on a bunch of baby clothes that she had kept from having all of us. It's amazing just how lovely the condition of these clothes are considering my youngest sisters are turning 19 in September and some of the clothes date back much further than that! Also, considering my parents only had six girls and not one boy I've ended up with a considerable amount of clothes suitable for a boy! I don't think we will be buying much clothing ourselves for a while!

It's my birthday on Tuesday and I'm a bit upset at DH as he never thought to bother taking it off work. Petty I know but pregnancy has made me unreasonable! In the entire time we have been together this will be the first birthday we haven't spent the entire day together so it's got me feeling sad. I know, I know, I'm turning 27 not 7! He works with his dad who has told him he can "get away early" after he does a specific delivery but there is no telling how long that will take. Honestly I'll be surprised if he is home before 4pm which sort of makes it all pointless. Oh well.


----------



## Lucasmum

A spa day sounds amazing I'm not at all jealous :haha:

Had my own special kind of spa day here it consisted of no work, no on call phone, Lucas and OH letting me lie in till 10.10, not getting dressed till 10 mins ago and slobbing out playing family games on the xbox bliss it really is :cloud9:

Maryanne I love a bargain, we arent the wealthiest of people so anything I can get cheap or free really helps us out, I've put a stop on the spending for now we bought a few more bits in the tesco sale yesterday no where near enough clothes but I've still rent and bills to pay at the end of the month, if I carry on it will be the best dressed baby girl living in a card board box :haha:

I think we have all our big bits now, we have been given the cot we have the travel system and OH's mum has bought us a bouncer chair, we only have a 2 bed flat so no need for other furniture until we can move, its just a case of sorting it all out now and rearranging our room to get the cot in which means poor Lucas loses some floor space from his room as I need to put a chest of draws in there from ours.

Lynanne how amazing you have clothes from all those years ago, I dont suppose baby fashion has changed a great deal over the years, I would also be annoyed with OH if he went to work on my birthday pregnant or not :blush: Good luck with the sorting and painting :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Happy bday for Tues Lynanne. Xx
Hope he gets home early .

Lucas mom sounds like a lovely day too
Peace and quiet and some u time
Is the best pressie xx 

I'm half waiting till after anatomy scan
To buy most stuff
I don't hve loads to get anyway
Hve lots from ds.
Hve change table, cot and all toys and stuff
Getting car seat off my sis.
Moses basket back off sil
Hve buggy , just need cosy nest bit for it.
Need new matress for Moses basket.
Hve no clothes hardly
I gave them all away after each mc.
I've lots of nieces and nephews so prob get clothes


----------



## maryanne1987

Wow enjoy your spa day lilesmom! You deserve it! I'm not all all jealous! Lol

That's amazing she kept clothes from all that time ago. So lovely to pass things down like that. All I had passed down was my christening gown for auroras christening. Good luck with getting the room done. I'm having similar issues trying to get everything sorted, just seem to be making more mess. I'm in full on nesting mode at the moment. Oh and I'd be super annoyed too if dh worked on my birthday. I don't think your over reacting at all. I make sure he books mine and the kids birthdays off every year. I'd go crazy if he didn't. He agreed to work overtime today and i gave him a super hard time over it. I even made him sleep on the sofa over it on Friday when he told me. Don't mess with a hormonal crazy pregnant lady. 

Hope you enjoyed your lie in lucusmum. How's the toe?


----------



## LynAnne

Oh I'm so glad I'm not the only crazy one who thinks birthdays should be spent together. I had asked him last week if he was planning on taking it off and he went "ugh... With us just coming back from holiday and all the midwife/scan hospital appointments I've been taking off..." I actually just cried (thanks hormones!) Firstly, he took a week's holiday because he is entitled to holidays and his dad (who he works for) sort of insisted he take one to have a break. Secondly, nine times out of ten the appointments have been first thing in the morning so he's in work by 10:30 at the latest or he's taken a half day - once? We could go into the fact that he doesn't get a scheduled lunch break so he can't actually "make up time" for those little late days. Also, he wants to be at those appointments after all we've been through. He makes that decision not me. Thirdly, it's his baby as well as mine, he is allowed to want to know what is going on. And lastly, it's his bloody dad he works for, not some hard ass stranger who doesn't know our situation or whatever. I thought maybe he would ask after I reacted the way I did but he didn't and so when I got upset again (hormones!) he half heartedly asked to get away early on Tuesday. So now I'll have to spend my birthday alone, waiting around for him to come home, probably no earlier than about 4pm and it's meant to be a really lovely hot summer's day as well. I'm so cross and upset! 

Sorry, I just had to get that out of my system.

As for the clothes my mum has passed on, some of them I wore! Baby clothes are pretty timeless though to be fair. It's a lot of unisex onesies or vests but she has given me two gorgeous pairs of blue dungarees and a cute little blue jacket! Adorable. I even have my cot bedding from when I was a baby and you wouldn't know it wasn't new! 

There is a dress that my parents bought when they had my eldest sister (she's 36 now) that all my sisters and even my niece (born this year) wore as our first dress! If little monkey had been a girl then he would have followed the tradition but unfortunately not! I know I'm also getting all my sisters neutral stuff from my niece and my SIL has two boys and says she has lots of clothes to pass on. With all these hand me downs and no doubt some presents we will get when he is born we aren't going to need to buy clothes!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Your totally not overreacting. I probably wouldnt be as calm as you are. Men are idiots sometimes, even the nice ones that don't mean to be. They don't think like us and thats the issue. Its your last birthday before you become a mum and the last one with just the two of you so you have every right to be upset. Maybe you could spend the day with family or friends, I know it won't be the same but at least you won't be alone then. Maybe go out and do something. Tuesday is meant to be the nicest day of the year so far. Gonna take the the kids to the beach for the day.


----------



## Lucasmum

The toe is what Lucas described as "funky colours" Ive re strapped it tonight, mainly because I took it off earlier as it was annoying me and Lucas proceeded to trample on it again I swear he is the most clumsiest child ever unless he is wearing ice skates :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

It must be a boy thing. Dd is the same! Hope it heals for you soon. 

So consultant phoned me today. Remember I said baby was large for dates at Friday's scan, well he's estimated to be 2lbs 3oz already! That means he's on track to be an 11 pounder if I go to term. I know growth scans can be off and baby can slow down later on. My dd grew fast and then slowed at the end but I'm still a bit terrified! Lol. Thought he looked big on the scans. He a little chub. Gotta have the dreaded GT test now, was hoping to not have to do it this time.


----------



## lilesMom

Wow &#55357;&#56882;
He be a big boy.
I was warned ds be really big from scans
He was a week early 
But was only 7 9.
They were estimating much more.
He was tall so his bones were long.
Which threw them off.
But if he had gone overdue I suppose he would hve been big enough alright.
But not like they were thinking 
Hope ur bub is not too big
But is just nice and healthy big :)
But not too big for momma :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks lilesmom. Zack was big early but as my placenta stopped working properly he lost weight and then they decided he needed to get out so was quickly induced. Dd wasn't as big as they thought she would be. She was 7lbs 12 and was born at 38 weeks. They said she would have been in the 9lb range if I'd gone to term which isn't too bad. This one is so much bigger than my other two at scans at the same stage though. I'm hoping he slows down a bit. Like you said big but not too big is ok. He's just really lazy and fat, that's what's been wrong this whole time lol.

You enjoy your spa day?


----------



## Lucasmum

Awwww I love chubby babies :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

How are you ladies holding up in the heat? 

Was it today that was your birthday Lynanne? If so happy birthday!


----------



## lilesMom

This bub was a week ahead on the last scan too
Oh and me r both big frame and tall
So stands to reason we hve bigger bubs :)
Hopefully not too big.
But nice to know they r growing away all the same xx

Spa day was lovely.
Very very relaxing :)

Weather here I fab too.
Went to Tesco and got bags of ice and lots of ice lols so I'm sorted.
It's lovely to see the sun again :)
How ye doin?
I was melting yest
But only cos I wore too much clothes and had no ice :)
We had speech and Lang yest too.
So had hot car journey.
Free day today :)

Little man is conked
He hates the heat.
Doesn't seem to suit him or his epilepsy.
We go out in the mornings and eve.
Then do indoor stuff in middle of the day

Happy bday Lynanne xx

I've started buying baby stuff.
I can feel him moving away now everyday 
So its made me realise its a real baby at last :)
Ordered nest for buggy and adapters for our car seat yest.
And breast pads today :)
My boobs r feeling like they might leak at times.
So handy to hve.
:)
I just like buying anything baby related :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Daddy is really tall. 6ft5 so I'm guessing that might play a part on why are babies are so big. Aurora is in 18-24 months clothes and she's only 10 months. Dh loves it though as he thinks he produces Amazonian women lol. 

Im dying in this heat. DH ran out to buy me some fans last night though as I was so hot and miserable. I'm sat now with both of them on me eating ice lollies lol. Normally love the heat. I was pregnant through last summer too and the heat didn't bother me. This year I don't like it at all. It makes me feel sick and faint. Hope your little man feels better soon. Poor thing :( 

I'm loving baby shopping too! We technically didn't need much as we have a baby at home already but I'm still buying. I can't help myself. What pushchair have you got? Did you say it was an out n about? There's a fault with the pushchair we bought and I'm not sure weather to go for another one the same or the out n about double.


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm not doing to bad in the heat I love warm weather, I did however wear my sandals to work today and whilst training a new girl in moving and handling I ripped my big toe nail of wasnt overly painful as its not a proper nail its a trauma nail it grew back after being removed when it shouldnt have, but there was a lot of blood thats how you dont use heavy equipment :haha: Throbbing like crazy now though I really need to change the dressing as its blood soaked but I'm not brave enough to do it just yet :blush: Also its the same foot as my broken toe so I look like a right idiot atm


----------



## lilesMom

I was fine until last two days
Its been super hot.
Lovely sum but just a bit too hot for mouse and me.
Its raining here tonight
And supposed to be cooler tomorrow.
Ashamed to say I'm half glad :)

Yeah I hve the out n about.
I love it except for punctures.
Be sure to get the version with solid wheels.
Then its great
My bro and sil hve double and swear by it.
I'm gonna just keep with the single
Ds has toppled the single 
And will be getting his wheelchair soon.
So I think ill hve to use sling when I hve the two
Use my single plus nest when mouse is in preschool

Lucas mom ur poor toes!!
Ouchie!!
Ur foot must look battered 
Hope both r better soon xx


----------



## maryanne1987

It's a little cooler here too today, but not much. Meant to cool down
In a few days and I can't wait! 

We are thinking of getting the four wheeled version rather than the 3 wheeler. It looks really nice. And it's like £200 cheaper than the pushchair we had to return. All the reviews say good things so we might go for it. Not sure weather to get a carrycot with it though or just use the newborn support they sell. 

Oh no lucusmum! Your poor toes! Hope your ok! 

How you feeling lilesmom?


----------



## LynAnne

Oh Lucasmum, that sounds horrible! I hate anything happening to my toes!

As for big babies, DH and I are pretty average heights (he's 6ft, I'm 5ft6) so I'm hoping we'll have a pretty average sized baby. I'm actually a little scared of having a really big baby!

Yesterday was great. As the weather was nice, and I live in a flat, my parents invited me to spend the day at theirs in the garden. I love, love, love the sunshine and heat so I made the most of it as we got temperatures of about 28. Today however is thundery and rainy. The road outside my house looks like a little river! DH got home yesterday for my birthday just after 1pm so it wasn't as bad as I had expected. He brought me flowers too which was sweet. Turned out to be a really nice day and I was totally spoilt as always!

Little monkey has been a bit quieter over that last couple of days but I know that can be pretty normal. Still, it doesn't stop me worrying as he can be such an active little man when he wants to be. I'm glad I have the Doppler for times like that as it's just extra reassurance when I hear his heart beating away nicely.


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad you had a lovely birthday Lynanne! Try not to worry, im sure your little man is just fine! This baby isn't very active but dd was and there were times when she would go a little quieter for a few days. Think she just changed position so I couldn't feel her very well. 

My bump has gotten drastically bigger over the last few days. I feel huge! How's everyone else's bumps looking?


----------



## lilesMom

Its a bit cooler here too now Maryanne.
Around 20 c which is just nice :)
I think yest hit 30.

I'm def a fan of the out n about.
Would love solid wheels on mine though
We get punctures a lot
But think its more so cos ds is over the weight now.
So too much pressure on the wheels.

Its such a comfy buggy .
Ds still sleeps in it by day.

Amazon hve the pram bit less than half price in clearance section at the mo.
Its 55 sterling.
Much cheaper than normal .
Its an older version but fits most of the buggys
Just make sure it fits urs :)
I decided on newborn support
Cos I've a cosy toes bunker already 
I'll use two together.

Lynanne glad he got home for ur bday
And u had a lovely day xxx

Love to all.

My bump seems to hve grown over last three days too.
Been very hungry for those days too.
So was prob growth spurt .


----------



## maryanne1987

Oooooh I just had a look and can't find it. If you know how could you post a link for me. I will buy that if I can find it. I'd be happy with the newborn support but dh really wants baby in a carrycot and not forward facing. He's so fussy sometimes. We ordered the pushchair today though so I'm excited for it to arrive now.

It's 29 here today. It's cooler than yesterday, temps were 31 degrees yesterday afternoon. Still too hot for me though. I'm sat with those cooling strips on my head that are meant to bring down kids fever. DH just walked in from work and laughed at me. I don't care though as it's keeping me cool.


----------



## lilesMom

I found it test in the clearance section
I'll hve a look again
Copy and paste only works on my phone sometimes
U know what sorry I'm a dummy
It was official phil and ted page.
Sorry


----------



## lilesMom

My phone wont let me copy address
Its on www.outnabout.com
Click on outlet link.
Its on that page then xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you! I'm gonna order it now. The ones I were looking at were over £100! Your a star!


----------



## Lucasmum

A bit cooler here today not anything that you would notice went down from 34 to about 32 supposed to be cooler again tomorrow, I love the heat I hope it lasts into weekend after next then I have a week off :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> Thank you! I'm gonna order it now. The ones I were looking at were over £100! Your a star!

No prob
Was gonna order it myself but decided not to :)
I think u need to get the adaptor to attach it too.
Think they r around 40 euro.
U might get one second hand though 
Mouse woke up yest 
And I got no chance to get back on xx


----------



## lilesMom

Id love the heat normally too Lucas mom.
But it really doesn't suit ds
And no way id get a chance to lie down and soak up some sun :)
Which would be want id love.
Its much cooler here now again
So we aren't struggling :)


----------



## lilesMom

Nearly 21 weeks 

This last week disappeared without me even realising


----------



## maryanne1987

Cooler here today thank goodness! Still sunny though which is nice, letting the kids loose in the garden. Ds is making a catapult and dd is trying to climb onto the dogs back for a ride. Why can't I have normal children lol. 

Yey for 21 weeks! I'm 24 weeks Sunday! Cannot wait till v-day!!!


----------



## LynAnne

It's about 21 degrees here and sunny which is nice after the super heavy rain we got yesterday. Of course, I'm spending pretty much all day indoors though trying to get things done around the house so I can't get out in it! Might see if DH wanted to take the dog to the park this evening after dinner. We haven't done that in ages because the weather has been so poor!

Time really does seem to be flying in. I can't believe that in just under a week I'll be 24 weeks! I can't wait for V day either, Maryanne!


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so excited about it! I always relax a little once I pass 24 weeks.

23 week bump shot :) I feel enormous!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## lilesMom

I think that is normal for kids :)
Xxx
Sounds fun.
No sun here today.
Mostly yucky and rainy
We went to pool in morn.
Then shops later.
Braved a walk too but not a very long one :)
Hope we get weather like yest again soon.
Was sunny but around 20
Perfect for us :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Gorgeous bump &#128522;


----------



## maryanne1987

It's a lot cooler today too. Still sunny though which is nice. Meant to have bad storms the next few days though. 

How's everyone feeling? All good hope!


----------



## Lucasmum

A bit cooler here today supposed to stay about the same I think.

Haven't felt the baby much the last week I'm not sure if it was due to the heat but my goodness she is making up for it today I actually feel sick for all the movements I wish there were proper kicks but it feels like my stomach is on a roller coaster ride, I fear she is going to cause me trouble just like her brother :wacko:

Had some good news today though Lucas has been given a diagnosis of mild autism a long time ago we never got an official ADHD diagnosis so 4.5 years later 3 different consultants (one discharged us as he wasnt prepared to listen to my potty mouth, I may or may not have called him a useless pile of ************** and a ********, in my defence he saw us twice well actually OH and Lucas twice me once I was in hospital so missed an appointment! and the time I saw him he spent exactly 13 mins with us told us the autism diagnosis was wrong and there is nothing wrong with him, as he had observed him for long enough anyway I digress lol) far to many appointments to count we finally got our official diagnosis :happydance: But only Lucas could have woke in the best mood ever and been so helpful during the morning before school we new we had to take drastic measures to get the doctor to see the real Lucas so we told him on the way his xbox had broke cue major melt down :blush:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope you ladies are having a lovely weekend! 

Hope your feeling ok lilesmom. How long is it till your scan now?

Glad you got a diagnosis lucusmum. I remember how hard it was to get zacks.


----------



## lilesMom

Glad u finally got dx Lucas mom xx
We got ds cos we eventually paid private
Needed it for preschool.
Would still be waiting another few years if not for that

Hey Maryanne xx
Its just over 2 weeks now.
Gotten really achy over the last few days in my hips.
Hve physio on 28 th
Hoping she can help a bit
Put up 4 pounds thus week
But I'm hoping its fluid cos I'm starting to swell a bit.
Hoping that's just the heat :)
I hadn't put on anything in over 9 weeks
So I'm thinking its prob the fluid.
How r u doin xx


----------



## lilesMom

Id swear my bump has gotten smaller !! 
But the actual hard bump is bigger and higher
So I figure bub is fine
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160722_09_25_41_Pro.jpg
File size: 23.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hmmohrma

Great bump pictures, Ladies! <3 I hit v-day this week. What a relief. Our doctor said she is perfect, and her growth is right on track.

My dad came to town to help DH lay tiles in the bathroom floor. We ended up buying a new toilet and vanity to replace the old. I'm so happy to have these projects complete before she is here, but our house is in shambles right now!


----------



## maryanne1987

Lovely bump lilesmom. Mine changes size and shape. It feels smaller today where as yesterday I felt huge! The 4 pound is probably just water and baby lilesmom. Can't believe you managed not to put any on before now. I'd say I'm up at least half a stone. 

We are doing our house too! Feel like I'm living in a building site at the moment. New roof in two weeks :( yey for v day!!

It's my v day today!!!!! Wohooo!!!!


----------



## Lucasmum

Happy V day ladies :flower:

Lilesmom you bump is lovely :flower:

I will do another bump pic later having work issues right now and shouldnt even be home but I forgot the oncall bag so came home and Lucas made me a coffee so it would have been rude not to have a quick look on here :haha:

This is a little sad but it makes me happy, I have 3 more working weekends and 3 more oncall weekends till I finish for mat leave :happydance:

That said I'm sure it will end up being more as we are so short staffed :dohh:

My official end date is October 21st right on half term, its a friday and the sat and sun are mine to work such a shame I wont be doing that weekend :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Happy v day ladies xxx

I was up ten pounds in first tri Maryanne

I was just happy to stall it for awhile 
:)
Did u get the pram?
Hope its lovely.
My nest support thing arrived 
It's dotey
So tiny :)

Lucas mom that will fly in.
I must check am I entitled to mat benefit
I'm on carers pay and career break at the mo
So I might be
Must check it out
U reminded me :)


----------



## lilesMom

Baby just kicked so hard I saw it from outside :)
Woohoo


----------



## maryanne1987

No still waiting for it to arrive. I'm so excited about it. Like a kid waiting for xmas day lol. 

I can't believe we are all so far along we are talking about maternity leave. It's crazy how fast time has passed. I'm not entitled this time. I'm self employed but haven't worked since having dd so I will get nada. So grateful dh is such a hard worker. Don't think I give him enough credit sometimes. 

Yey for strong kicks lilesmom. I've felt baby a few times his weekend. Not strong but stronger than before so hoping he's catching up a bit now.


----------



## Lucasmum

Wooo to seeing kicks from the outside :happydance:

I dont think we will be seeing any for ages yet anterior placenta and a lot of flab dosent help :blush:


----------



## maryanne1987

We are no where near seeing kicks on the outside yet either. Although I'm starting to feel baby a little more often which is nice. Aurora was so active by this point, it's crazy how different two babies can be. 

God my hips are killing today. Even walking is hurting. I hoped to escape that this time. The midwife offered to refer me to physio but I don't see how that will help. Plus I'm at that hospital waaaay too much already. Time for my bump support I think.


----------



## LynAnne

Yay for kicks on the outside, lilesmom. We've been seeing them for a couple of weeks now but I swear he knows when I'm watching because he stops kicking when I do look. :haha:

Maryanne, sorry to hear your hips are hurting. Hope the bump support can help. I've been getting sharp pains in my thighs, right under my bum, on and off for a few weeks. Fortunately it's not all the time and it is never really painful but sometimes it does make walking or rolling over in bed a pain in the butt!

Congrats on v day, hmmohrma. Glad to hear all is going well.

I'm feeling a bit rough today and I can't put my finger on why. I just don't feel like my normal self! I really should be doing about 101 other things but I'm still sitting on the couch with the dog in my pjs. Maybe I need to write a list then I'll get started. Hopefully going to pick and buy the paint for monkey's room this week so we can start painting on Saturday.


----------



## lilesMom

I've been like that all week lynanne
Not sick just below par.
Hope it passes soon for us both xx

Maryanne I'm starting physio on Thurs
They give u exercises to do specific to your type and cause of pain
They do help a bit
Don't cure but strengthen the weak parts a little.
I went with ds too.
She did hurt me at the sessions ,
But then id be a little less tight for two weeks r so.

I don't think ill get maternity either.
But being a carer might mean I can
Will hve to see :)

I only saw one kick from outside
None since
Think it was lucky positioning of bub and me :)

Ds is getting fitted for his wheelchair on thurs
Trying to get it done before preschool.
Fingers crossed.
I'm looking forward to it cos he can topple his buggy
And is too heavy for it.

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## LynAnne

That's exactly it, lilesmom. I'm just below par and it's driving me crazy.

I won't be getting any maternity either as I'm simply a housewife after I struggled to get back into the workplace after being made redundant. I'm so fortunate to have DH who is able to take care of our little family.


----------



## lilesMom

With me I think its my thyroid,
Its creeping towards low again
But cos its in range they wont up meds.
Fair enough in one way
But I feel heaps better at higher end of the range.
Which I where they kept it in first tri.

I know my iron dipped in the 20 s weeks with ds too.
But so far it's grand.
Did u hve urs checked recently?
Xx


----------



## LynAnne

I've not had bloods taken since the first tri and won't be getting more done until 28 weeks so they haven't checked my iron levels in ages. I think if I feel sluggish for a few more days then I'll just start taking iron supplements and see if it gets better. The only thing is taking iron seems to make me feel quite sick and sometimes gives me a killer headache which isn't exactly wanted!


----------



## maryanne1987

I just really don't want to be at the hospital anymore than I need to be. There so often as it is. And last time the physio didn't do much so I'm just going to try the birthing ball exercises they told me to do last time. Although I got my birthing ball out earlier and all the kids have done is play with it all day. Totally ignored me telling them it's not a toy. Gave up in the end. Will try when they go to bed later. Good luck with the wheelchair fitting! 

Im still feeling sluggish too. But I'm on iron supplements so it can't be that. I just literally have no energy and feel like I need to sleep. Considering asking for a blood test to see if all is ok but I have one next week so trying to hold out till then if I can. Dh will have I'm not eating enough and keeps trying to feed me. It's annoying me so much!


----------



## hmmohrma

Have any of you tried seeing a chiropractor to help with hip pain? It is sometimes covered by insurance here. I'm a little sore the day after, but it helps overall A LOT. 

Maryanne, I'm so happy to hear his movements are getting stronger!


----------



## LynAnne

Hmmohrma, I haven't but I've had minor hip issues for years now. If it ever hung around for more than 24 hours then I probably would! Hip and back issues sort of run in my family.


----------



## lilesMom

I had to take iron last time.
Tried two different ones 
Spa tone and galfer.
Both made me sick.
Then tried ferritin c,
Its more easily absorbed and I was better with it.
Not sure if ye hve it
But ye prob hve similar if not that one.

Maryanne it could be ur liver too hon
If ur bile acids r high.
Id imagine feeling sluggish could be normal
But def get checked properly xx
I'm only guessing xxx

Hope ye both feel better soon xx


----------



## lilesMom

Hmmohmra I've been to chiropractor ages ago
Its same as physio or anything else for me.
It helps short term but I don't hve the dosh to do it long term.
My physio while preg is free
So that's why I do that.
If I had a choice of things.
Id prob go for osteopath .

My boobs hve started leaking a teeny bit.
Might hve to start wearing pads
But its only the tiniest bit
But its making my nipples sore from being a little damp.
Very early but I'm kinda glad cos I want bf to work this time.


----------



## maryanne1987

I haven't. But I know mines spd combined with old dance injuries. It will stop after baba has arrived. It's just cause I carry so big so not much anyone can do. I'm measuring for 35 weeks already! I always get very big bumps though. If it was an issue outside pregnancy I'd Defo see one though. Wearing my bump support should help. 

I keep forgetting about that lilesmom. They are due to be checked next Wednesday along with checking whether I need my blood thinners increased. Sure it won't hurt to leave it till then.

Leaky boobs suck. But it is good your milk supply is coming in. I'm still nursing dd. Must decide soon if I'm going to tandem nurse or wean her.

Lilesmom your scan really needs to hurry up. I'm getting impatient! Lol


----------



## Lucasmum

Ouchy to you ladies suffering, I have had a bit of pain and a lot of sciatica so nothing new with that one :growlmad: I didnt have any of these pains last time round apart from a kidney disease a lot of pain from that but I keep getting a pulling in my groin/flabby bits I know its normal and its very infrequent but my god it takes me of my feet, it usually happens if I get up to quick.

I'm with maryanne I'm sure your scan date its teasing us all we need to know if you are going to even out the numbers or will I be the odd one out :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

I wonder if blood thinners could make u tired?
Could they affect oxygen levels or am i talking baloney :)
I must google :)
Wed isn't far away, hope they can sort something for u xx

Think my back is spd along with old work injury
The support really helps a lot
But its too ruddy hot :)


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry had to go so posted
Ds was in the bath and he pooped again.
Everyday this week!!
Its gross.
He is constipated from new meds and finds the water helps I think.
Yucky though.

I know my scan feels light years away.
Hopefully it will come in quickly.
There was me thinking I might get it at 19 weeks appointment
Silly me 
Over a month later!! :)
I'm not as caught in gender as I was at 16 weeks
I think I wanted it more then to make it more real.
It's plenty real now I can feel it :)
Def still want to know gender
Id love a girl.
But think its a boy
And id be delighted either way :)


----------



## lilesMom

A lot of people seem to be complaining of fatigue on blood thinners.
But its hard to know if they r tired cos of their original reason for going on them.
We r all complaining of tiredness.
Maybe its normal at thus stage.
I've forgotten from ds again xx
Hope u feel better soon though


----------



## maryanne1987

I never thought about that lilesmom. I might ask doc about it. I've never felt so exhausted before. Even getting to our local shop is a chore. I wasn't like this on dd or dd. Not until the last few weeks anyway. I just want my energy back. 

I cannot wait to here what your having. Don't you dare go turning team yellow on us, the wait is killing me lol. I'm guessing girl for you, just have a feeling.


----------



## lilesMom

I'm def not going team yellow.
No way :)
It's only circumstances made me wait this long :)
When it comes nearer ill be antsy and excited again
Just half afraid bubs wont reveal all :)

Least u see ur Dr soon.
Its horrible feeling like that
When my thyroid goes low that's how I feel.
Feel like I'm moving through custard to do everything
Simple things feel like a huge effort
Hugs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I think boy so its prob a girl.
I'm honestly wrong 99% of the time.
Only once ever hve I got any of my friends or family gender right :)


----------



## maryanne1987

It sucks but it's worth it for a healthy baby. Only 16 weeks left now. It's flying by. 

I really can't wait to find out what your having now. It must be awful for you! I don't know how you have managed to be so patient!

Well my dd got hold of my phone and dropped it in the toilet. I literally cannot believe it. That will teach me to leave it unattended. Doh.

Hope everyone is good!


----------



## LynAnne

Thought I'd share my 24w0d bump today! :happydance:

Some days I feel like it is getting so big (seriously it felt much, much bigger yesterday) but this picture totally puts it into perspective. In fact, I feel like it actually looks a little bit small here :dohh: I can't win, can I? Doesn't matter, I know that I'm apparently measuring right on schedule and little monkey is growing well. Makes me wonder what I was thinking before I got pregnant and would complain about my "podge". It really wasn't that much or that bad. I don't know why I was moaning! :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







24 Week bump.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## maryanne1987

Gorgeous bump Lynanne! Can clearly see its baby now :)


----------



## lilesMom

I'm actually ok about the wait now
I was way more anxious to know weeks ago
I think when I thought I might find out at 19 weeks
And then didnt.
I got less anxious to know
In case they cant get a good view at all during this preg
I've a weird feeling that might happen :)

Oh no on the phone.
Ds has dropped mine and cracked screen before
My bro lo dropped his phone in the loo too though.
He took it apart and put on a rad for two days
And it worked again.
Xx

Ur bump I lovely. Lynanne. Xx
Nice and neat.
Mine is lost in my tummy !!
I met someone in town today,
We were talking about our cars.
I said I was changing, mainly cos I'm expecting and need bigger
She was like oh I didn't notice.
I thought it was very obvious but no one has commented
Or asked due date yet 
So must not be that obvious


----------



## LynAnne

lilesmom, I was worried that Monkey wouldn't show us either at our scan and he almost didn't! Kept his legs closed and then suddenly gave us a flash - definite boy. I don't know how you are managing to keep so chilled out about waiting for your scan and finding out gender!


----------



## lilesMom

Lets hope I get a flash too :)
Hee hee xx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm struggling to stay awake today
Mouse got up at 6.20
We had his neurologist at ten which is an hours drive away.
Just a check up.
But he slept on way home
So I missed my chance to catch up with a nap too :)
I don't usually nap with him
Unless he was up in middle of the night or up much earlier than normal.
He wants to be entertained now 
But I'm out of energy.
Hurray for song cartoons on telly.
I'll hopefully get 20 mins on the couch out of it :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Perhaps people are just being polite lilesmom. She probably did notice but it's never nice to just come out with it I case your wrong and someone has just gained weight lol. On the plus side at least it means you look slim! Something I'm failing at. Fed up of the 'you must be due soon', 'are you sure it's not twins?' comments. Yes I'm bloody sure it's just one so bugger off! :rofl: 

I hope you manage to get a rest. Baby is snoozing so I can relax for 5.


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah I think ur right
I caught a few people giving my tummy second glance
But I think I'm in the inbetween, is she or isn't she stage 
Except at night time , then I look huge!!!
Everything I eat in the day seems to sit on top of my bump untill I go to bed &#55357;&#56842;
U hve a lovely bump xx
I wouldn't think u look like bub is nearly cooked yet :)
Just a nice round bump xx
My bump was bugger with ds.
I had lots of fluid with him.
Think I hve less this time
But I could be eating my words in a few weeks :)
I've 3 weeks to catch up to u too
I'll def be bumpier in 3 weeks time :)

Nearly bedtime.
Hurray 
Ha ha


----------



## Lucasmum

Awwww lovely little bump its so neat and Happy "vagina" Day :rofl: maryanne I think that one is going to stay with me for a long time to come :haha:

I will get round to a bump picture one of these days 22 weeks today so 18 official weeks but 16 actual weeks :happydance:

Got my repeat scan tomorrow to see if the little lady is in fact still a lady (she better be the amount of pink that has passed through these doors the last 2 weeks :blush:) and to hopefully get all the measurements needed

Now the question is to remind OH or not he will have forgotten and since I'm being very stubborn I'm now on day 2 of ignoring and not speaking to him, I cant actually remember why I have the hump with him :shrug: but lets not tell him that just yet :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Pahahaha! Vagina day :rofl: Dh is such an idiot. 

Totally forgot it was your v day Lynanne! Yey!!!

I can totally tell it's a bump lilesmom. But maybe your friend was just saying she didn't notice to make you feel good. Always nice to be told you look thin! 

Lucusmum I'm always in a huff with poor DH. I have no idea how he puts up with me. I'm a bit of a diva. It's good to keep them on their toes though lol. Good luck with your scan!


----------



## LynAnne

I think I'll forever think of V-day as Vagina Day now. :rofl:

lucasmum, I'm in a bit of a mood with DH tonight as well as he buggered off to training for American Football but I wanted company tonight. Well, company and to get on with picking paint for Monkey's room! I wanted to get started on it this weekend but I don't think we are going to and it's getting me so grumpy. He's being really guilty of dragging his heels with baby preparation at the moment. :growlmad:


----------



## Lucasmum

I really cant even remember why I'm cross but its getting the dishes done and the housework as well as drinks/ice lollies on demand :haha:

Men :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

Ha ha.
Still cross even though u forgot why
Don't u just hate when that happens.
Its worse if they call u out on it.
Has happened to me before :)
Especially when I used to drink.
Lol &#55357;&#56838;

I forgot to ask Oh what he thought v day is.
Must ask him tomorrow 
I'm betting he hasn't the foggiest either :)

My poor little mouse 
Med raised again today.
Went to sleep for an hour
Woke up bawling with tummy pains
Hate the side effects for him.
But they do settle with time 
And is necessary.
poor little dude though.


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no :( I really hope he feels better soon. Poor little man.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx
He slept the rest if the night.
He just gets patches of tummy pains for a few days after a raise.
Sucky but has to be done.
U cant explain to him what's happening either
Which makes it a bit worse 

How ye doin xxx

11 days to my scan.
Shouldn't hve started countdown
I'll make it longer :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm glad he managed to get some rest. Poor thing. It's so hard to see your children suffering and not be able to do anything. 

I'm good. Just back from my check up. Had it up on the birth ward again. Omg those little babies, they were so damn cute. I cannot wait for my turn now. Little Henry is doing good. Was his first movement tracing today. Meant being hooked up to the monitors for an hour but all fine :) 

I'm counting down with you lilesmom!


----------



## lilesMom

Aw, tiny babas r soo cute :)
Be our turn soon xxx
Glad alls well x
How often will they do that hon?
Glad they r looking after ye x

Had wheelchair measuring today.
Picked colour and spokesguards.
Its gonna be soo cute.
They aim to get it to us the week before playschool :)
I'm looking forward to seeing it :)

Had my first physio too
She was really nice.
Got my tubi grip support and some exercises :)

Hope alls well ladies xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Fortnightly checks till 30 weeks and weekly checks then till he is born. It's a lot with consultant and midwife appointments but it's worth it to keep baby safe. If little man would just start moving properly then we could cut these appointments out. I'm glad they are keeping an eye on him though. 

Awww that's lovely. Hope you get it quickly. The one we had for zack was nice. So much easier than a pushchair. Glad physio went well! I got my bump support out last night. Feels strange wearing it but know I will get used to it. 

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## lilesMom

That is a lot on top of family life too.
Xx
But def good they r being thorough xxx

Ds is getting dangerous in his buggy
He has toppled it a few times
Least he shouldn't be able to topple the chair
I hope :)

Wore my tubi grip for my walk today 
Helped my back
But I was roasting !!
Think its better for winter time :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad the check up went well, was Henry moving lots of the monitor, I felt like I was constantly attached to one when pregnant with Lucas :wacko:

The wheelchair sounds like it will be lovely hopefully he wont topple it :flower:

Had our repeat scan today she is still a she :haha: and measures perfectly just on track apart from long legs just like her brother and a slightly small head again just like Lucas, no more scans till 28 weeks now


----------



## Lucasmum

Todays scan pics Lucas was fascinated with the foot as you could see all the toes so the sonographer let him have a foot pic for free, which I'm glad about as they are £5 a pic here, we also bought another one and OH has said he refuses to spend at the 28, 32 and 36 week scan for a pic, shame he wont be going to any as due to the time he will need to be at home for the school run :haha:
 



Attached Files:







22wks.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 2









foot.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 4


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm not sure what chair your getting but zacks was really sturdy, no way could he have toppled it. He was so much more comfortable in it too than in a pushchair. Glad the support helped! But defo not the right weather for it. Mine makes me hot too, plus it's itchy :(

Glad all is well lucusmum! And that she is still a she! Lol. That foot pic is so so cute. Zack always manages to get free scan pics too! I might try sitting there pulling a cute face next time to see if I get a free one too! Lol.


----------



## Lucasmum

We managed to blag a free pic when we had our emergency scan up in Sheffield but even then we used the boy a lot to get it :haha:

The sonographer was just as obsessed with the foot as Lucas I think thats how he got one :blush: 

I never had any sort of bump support before and so far managing OK but I'm not sure how long that will last a lot chunkier this time around and a lot bloody older and I'm certainly feeling it, I will mention the aches and pains at my next midwife appointment in 2 weeks


----------



## LynAnne

maryanne, I'm glad everything is going well with little Henry. Having these fortnightly appointments must be a bit annoying but at least you are able to know that he's doing fine. It must put your mind at ease a little.

lilesmom, the wheelchair sounds great. Even better as I'm sure it is unlikely to topple like the buggy!

lucasmum, glad to hear that she is still a she. Even though we haven't bought all that much for Monkey I still get a horrible feeling that we've made a mistake and he's not really a boy and we'll be stuck with all this boy stuff! But he really did flash us!

My pelvis is so achy today. I've been getting these pains in my upper thighs just below my bum, especially at night, but it seems like it's finally moved into my pelvis. Such fun. Fortunately it isn't super painful but just a bit sore and uncomfortable. I'll survive!

Been really working on trying to progress with stuff for Monkey this week. I got a second hand perfect prep machine (I'm almost certain I'm FFing) and last night we attempted to pick out paint colours and got testers. I'm not sure I'm sold on the yellow as I think it needs to be a bit paler but I do like the grey! Little steps forward! I've also been making little felt dinosaurs for the mobile I've decided to make. I've only one more to make (a pterodactyl) but I don't have any red felt, only pink, and I really want it to be red!!


----------



## lilesMom

Aw ur little girl is lovely xx
Growing away mad, they r proper babies now xx
Our pics r free but depends who u meet if they will give u them or not
Id prefer to pay so I could get one everytime
Oh never gets to see bub cos he minds ds
I didn't get a pic last time
So oh hasn't seen bub in over ten weeks.


Lynanne.
Could u dye the felt red?
Might be easier just to buy it though :)

Maryanne glad henry is doing well xx
And bump support helps
Even though they r extra hot
Least something helps.
Xx

Mouse was up at 1 and 5 last night.
Stupid meds, gggrr
Hope he is back to normal and sleeping soon.

Had some pink when I wiped this morn
But it was only tiny and seems to be gone
Not going to go anywhere unless I get more
Id be waiting all day only to be told they cant find anything up!! :)
Still hve movement so id say I'm good.


----------



## maryanne1987

That mobile sounds cute Lynanne! Have to post a pic when your finished. I'm no where near creative enough to make anything for baby. 

Oh no lilesmom. Maybe you just need to relax a little. Can OH give you a hand so you can rest a little? I hope you don't get anymore. Those hospital waits are no fun.


----------



## lilesMom

No more pink.
Still tinged a tiny bit when I wipe
But I'm getting teeny bit of that pretty often
Not sure really if its something to be checked or not.
Id say maybe its just normal for me this preg unfortunately.

How u doin xx


----------



## Lucasmum

I wish I was creative I can barely manage to draw a stick man never mind make anything :wacko:

I'm sure the pink is nothing to be worried about especially if you can feel movement I'm still an obsessive wiper though cant help it I have to examine everytime, I went mad the other week as OH bought yellow loo roll, it has to be white so I can see the colour properly :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

I'm rubbish at making things too :)
U can buy such cute things cheaply now so I get away with it
I got ds latches board and puzzles from Melissa and Doug the other day
Over 50 euro .
He likes them.
But I got him a spiky ball that squeaks and lights up for 2 euro,
He way prefers it :)
The joys :)
I'm sure ur mobile will be fab Lynanne 
I love homemade things,
I just don't usually make them :)

Ha ha on the t roll Lucas mom.
If Oh bought it , id be in shock.
Let alone get the right colour :)
He never ever ever buys household stuff.

My wheelchair car should be ready next week 
He said that for this week too 
But hopefully it really will thus time 
Looking forward to the extra space
And less lifting.
Its actually nice to drive too.
U sit nice and high in it :)
Putting ds in should be easier too cos seats are higher
U don't hve to bend at same time to do it.

I'm going for dinner with some friends I used to work with soon
Some of which I haven't seen in two years :)
Really looking forward to it.

Happy weekend peeps xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Been out for lunch with my little dude today then we went to watch Finding Dory, OH has some mega deadlines so has been in front of a PC for about 5 days solid the guy he is working for chucked him some extra cash so me and Lucas could get out for the day and they could have a day without Lucas is the background moaning :haha:

We ended up with £10 left so Lucas asked if he could have it for himself couldnt say no really he has been so good today, so in Asda and he bought a gorgeous outfit and some bibs for baby and nothing for himself :cloud9:

Hope everyone else has had a good day :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Aw that's really lovely
Well done Lucas xxx
Sounds like my kind of day :)

Had a lovely dinner with my friends.
6 of us there, 3 of us with bumps :)
Even had a mocktail :)
Was fab eve.
Then had a good giggle with squish cos he was all excited when I came home :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Sounds like you had a good evening :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Yup def did :)
Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm really glad you had a lovely time lilesmom. 

How sweet lucusmum. Sounds like you had a lovely day. 

We had a lovely day too, spent it in the sun at a local wildlife reserve. Little sunburnt and tired but worth it.


----------



## Lucasmum

Ladies I need help and advice :wacko:

I honestly cant remember what I did with Lucas when he was baby at bath time, I get how to bath a baby no worries of head first or anything like that :haha: and we have a baby bath and I know about temperature but what do I use I'm pretty sure I bought about 3000 bottles of every lotion and potion going but I can honestly say I never remember once putting baby oil on him or baby lotion, I'm pretty sure I just used the johnsons top and tail wash with some bubbles for good measure :blush: I also used talc, but I seem to remember a big hoo haa about talc when he was little and you shouldnt use it on girls :shrug: 

Please enlighten me on what I should or shouldnt be using I want to start buying these bits as they arent cheap and a store before she comes would help a lot but I dont want to buy stuff I dont need :thumbup:


----------



## LynAnne

Lucasmum, that is so adorable of Lucas to buy baby bits instead of things for himself. Sounds like you've got a lovely little boy there!

On Friday night DH and I popped out to the shops to get some red felt so I could finish making the last of my felt dinosaurs and while we were there I couldn't resist popping into TKMaxx to look at baby clothes! Found these two lovely sets of vests and just had to get them. I'm particularly in love with the little fox set! Adorable. They are "grow with me" vests so there are two 0-3 months ones, five 3-6 months ones, and three 6-9 month ones. Not too bad for about £15.

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/dibdabdebs/P7311122_zpsyu3rqp77.jpg

0-3 Months
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/dibdabdebs/P7311125_zpsdswec4xm.jpg

3-6 Months
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/dibdabdebs/P7311127_zpsqxwu1xlx.jpg

6-9 Months
https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/dibdabdebs/P7311128_zps5c9ctcoo.jpg

Also, here is a picture of the completed felt dinos. You'll have to wait a while to see the finished mobile as I probably won't assemble it until September or October. I hope it works out well and I can get the balance right otherwise it will all have been for nothing!!

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/dibdabdebs/Monkeys%20Mobile_zpsb0ga6l42.jpg


----------



## Lucasmum

The clothes are so lovely I love boy clothes :cloud9:

Your dinosaurs are so cute well done you must be really pleased :flower:


----------



## Lucasmum

I am sat in the most disorganised jumble sale ever and its all inside my flat :wacko::wacko:

I decided as DS is out all day I would tackle all the big storage cupboards sounded like a good idea at the time and my main one looks lovely and tidy but its not got much in it now I have piles of stuff (shit) around me and I've lost the will to live I'm sweaty dirty achy and hungry there is no way I can get into the kitchen to cook so I think my and OH will be having a takeaway Ds isnt back till about 2100 so I have until then to make his bedroom a bedroom again, as one of the cupboards was behind his chest of draws and it was nearly empty now it houses all the stuff we dont use (mainly as the flat is to small) but dont want to get rid off but I do feel like I have achieved something so thats good :flower:


----------



## LynAnne

Lucasmum, I tidied out my main storage cupboard about a month ago and already it's looking crammed full and a mess again. I know the feeling of getting halfway through and wanting to give up all to well. I wish I had a garage or a loft or something for all the stuff that we store in that cupboard but unfortunately not!!


----------



## Lucasmum

Same we have nothing, a small one in the hall was jammed full of crap so that all went in the bin and I refilled it with the xmas decs OH's and DS's golf clubs it also has a few tools and bits cant really get anything else in it though its tall its got no shelves so its a balancing act :haha:

Our largest cupboard is also in the hall the top shelf has the same crap as I cant reach and its realtivly tidy it houses OH's PC bits so I dont touch :wacko: Ive put the bath carry cot and seat unit on the next shelf so will have that space back come November and the floor area has the pushchair frame, hoover mop bucket and ironing board, there is still room but dont want to cram it :wacko:

Poor Lucas' cupboard has dining room chairs about 46298462 hockey sticks :dohh: OH's bedside cabinet as I needed to move that out to fit a cot in so thought I may aswell do it today as I dont plan to go back in there in a hurry :haha: as well as all the bits Lucas dosent use do to no bloody room, cant wait to get a bigger place :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Wow Lynanne! Those are brilliant! Wish I was that clever at making things. Love the vests too! I'm really enjoying little boy shopping again. 

Lucusmum I feel your pain. DH decided to clear the attic out today. I'm fuming as it didn't need to be done really and now our whole house is filled with pike of junk and he's realised there's no way he can finish it today. He's back in work tomorrow so I'm beyond annoyed. Hope you get everything sorted soon! 

Felt baby kick for the first proper time today! It was an actual kick and not just the flutters we have been feeling. I'm so so happy!


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm done for the day everything without a home has been dumped in my bedroom it looks a mess but my cupboards are done and I did Lucas' room which wasnt my intention today but its done its so lovely and tidy in there I dont want him to come home as he will make a right a old mess again :haha:

Yeah for proper kicks still just movement here they may be kicks but dont quite feel like it yet :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

I didn't put anything bar Vaseline and water on Simon for first 6 weeks.
Then and up to now I use Johnsons top to toe baby wash, sudocrem and caldesene
And not much else :)


----------



## lilesMom

Ur dinosaurs r gorgeous!!
Soo cute x
Id love to be able to make them :)

Love the vests too 

I often start tidy project and regret it
It really sucks when that happens xx 
Hope ye get sorted soon x


----------



## lilesMom

Hurray fir kicks xx
Great reassurance xxx
I'm getting them sometimes for the last week r so
Got a couple of good ones just a few mins ago.
Hadn't much all day, was gonna use doppler
But now I don't feel I hve to.
Only used it twice in last three weeks now :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I think I felt a real kick or 3 not sure 3 definite thuds at the side so I assume kicks :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

Hurray for kicks xxx
My bub has huge quiet patches 
But really active patches too.
Getting pretty strong now :)
Not see through ur tummy strong
But def grab ur attention :)

My friend is 32 weeks preg
She isn't considered high risk.
Although had one early ish mc and chemical 
She had a private scan cos hosp doesn't scan much if not hugh risk
It put her 2.5 weeks behind.
Previous scans at hosp put her 1.5 behind
Saying she prob just has small baby.
I'm trying to convince her to go get checked
Without frightening the crap out of her.
My bro and sil r at 30 weeks
And getting steroid injections for same problem at the mo
Hope its nothing for my friend
But u def think she should go get checked out

How ye all doin?
Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Problem is with scans is they can be majorly inaccurate. They put dd as almost 8lbs at 34 weeks. Pretty much told me I had to be induced but I refused as I was told by my midwife how out scans can be. She was born 7lbs12 at 38 weeks so they were way out. My next door neighbor was induced because of a small baby at 37 weeks and her baby was 8lb9!! Hopegully her midwife is keeping an eye on her. Anything up to 2 weeks is ok but over that try like to keep an eye on things. Hopefully her midwife is keeping an eye on it. Nice she has such good friends looking out for her too :)

Glad everyone else is feeling kicks too. It's such a wonderful feeling! 

I'm good. Still tired but the doctor upped my iron so feeling a bit better.


----------



## lilesMom

They aren't keeping an eye on her at all 
That's the problem 
She doesn't get a hosp scan between anatomy scan and 40 weeks
Cos she isn't high risk.
She has,berm transferrred to a midwife clinic
Where they just measure bump and use Doppler.
She works in same hosp she will deliver in
( I used to too)
So she is going to go in to them today and ask them what to do.
Glad she will go in.
Hopefully its nothing 
But better safe than sorry
When there is help if needed .

How u doin xx


----------



## lilesMom

She only got the anatomy scan cos she took part in a study in the hosp


----------



## lilesMom

7 days to scan.
The last three weeks hve gone faster than this one :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Hope all is OK for your friend :flower:

I agree with inaccurate scans I had one at 36 weeks with Lucas and was told he was over 8lbs already and would be 10lb+ born another at 38 weeks they were worried as he was only 5-6lbs 2 days after his due date he came weighing in at 8.9lbs so not the smallest but not the whale I was promised either :haha:

I ache all over today have barely done anything as I think I overdid it yesterday :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

They told her to ring her clinic and they would send her fir growth scan
I'm glad she went anyway.
Was worried she wouldn't go ask them .
Thanks xx
I was told simes be huge too
He was 7 9.
But was a week early and did get stuck.
If id gone over he could hve been big enough I suppose 
Plus he had big bones, might be why he got stuck 

My back is sore today too.
Think its from mouse.
He has been extra clingy the last week


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad she's getting checked over, hopefully it's nothing to be worried about. 

I'm joining the achey club too. My whole body is hurting today and my bump feels really tight and uncomfortable. 

Only 7 days!!! Yey!! I'm super excited about your scan too. The suspense is too much!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks xx

I'm in bed with my two trusty hot water bottles
I'll be frozen come winter time :)
But they do help my back 
Part of it is in spasm at the mo.
Ouch!!!
The heat should soften it though.

No news with me.
Squish had the best seizure day he has had in ages.
Only about ten as opposed to 30-50
Hope meds r finally gonna work.
Hope it keeps going in a good direction :)

I feel really boring,
It was lashing all day
So didn't leave the house much.
Gotten way too used to being mostly dry 
And going out lots


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad they are going to see her :flower:

An early night is on the cards for me as I have an early doctors appointment to check my manky toenail, its kinda hanging by the skin at the base and while it doesnt hurt it feels weird and looks hideous :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Im in bed early too. DH leaves for work at 4 so goes up early. I normally stay up but I'm really tired tonight. Would go to sleep if DH would stop snoring. I'm close to smothering him :rofl: 

Glad your little one is improving lilesmom. Must be so tough on him and you having to deal with all of that. 

Hope the doctor can sort your toe out lucusmum. Doesn't sound nice at all!


----------



## Lucasmum

I have to have a minor operation on my toenail, I think minor operation is a bit dramatic :haha: I've been referred to the surgical team and for now its left flapping about I really thought she would just pull it out today :blush: 

It dosent hurt thankfully and will more than likely have to wait until at least November/December once baby is here due to needing a local anesthetic not sure if they do them or not when pregnant so will just have to wait and see :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Id say u could get local while preg.
Not 100% sure but it doesn't travel through ur blood I don't think.
Hope its fast and painless xx


----------



## lilesMom

The most annoying sound when ur trying to sleep is snoring Maryanne
Oh is lucky to hve survived this long too sometimes :)
I'm in bed early every night with squish.
Some nights in on internet on phone
But more often lately I conk right away
Squish more or less slept through last night.
Thank god :)

No news here.
6 days left :)


----------



## maryanne1987

You can get a local while pregnant lucusmum. I had my wisdom tooth out and a breast biopsy while I was pregnant with dd. Didn't harm baby. I'm sorry you have to have it done though. Good job you went to the doctors. 

I ended up getting up in the end lilesmom before I caused him actual bodily harm.


----------



## LynAnne

Eek, the talk of your toe makes me feel so squeamish, lucasmum. I hope you can get it sorted soon!

I agree with lilesmom, there is nothing worse than DH snoring when I can't fall asleep. It actually makes me unreasonably angry with him! :haha:

Yesterday was our second wedding anniversary so we had a lovely, relaxed day with a walk with the dog, a spot of lunch at a cafe, a lazy afternoon of napping and a tasty dinner. It wasn't anything special but it was perfect. We'll have been together 11 years later this month and, honestly, I couldn't possibly be happier than when I get to have some relaxed time with DH, even after all this time!

Today my oldest friend from high school came over. We kind of lost touch for a year or two (I haven't seen her in about 5 years!) but I think we both are at a stage in our lives that we want to really try to remedy it. I've suggested she at least comes to visit when Monkey arrives or sometime around Christmas/New Year if it's better for her with work. Hopefully we can make a go of it as I really had a lovely time catching up today. Who know, maybe I'll even get an invite to her wedding in summer 2018!


----------



## lilesMom

Ur anniversary sounds lovely
I like relaxed plans too.
Xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Ohhh good I wasnt sure I wouldnt mind but they were both removed a few years back and it should never have grown back at least I know what to expect if it doesnt fall of before then :wacko:

Your anniverasry sounds perfect lynanne :cloud9:

Snoring in this house does cause bodily harm I wake and I push and poke him till he moves and stops he complains of feeling sore I deny all knowledge :haha:

Lucas had a consultant appointment today he has child hood eczema but only round his mouth completely hideous at times and very painful, but they are happy with his course of treatment and think he will grow out of it real soon so was discharged :happydance: I showed his doctor a weird rash he has had on his neck though and it turns out it some kind of fungal infection :dohh: so more lotions and potions for 3 weeks but he isnt contagious thankfully just something to do with the PH balance in his skin.

I am still totally whacked from Sunday the back of my thighs feel like I have run a marathon, so I treated myself to the smelliest brightest sparkliest thing I could find in Lush today and I'm going to have a soak in the bath later and see if that helps I never hardly go in the bath (I should say I do shower though) as I never have the time or patience for them to fill and I get bored easily but I'm going to make myself stay for at least 20 mins :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Enjoy your bath lucusmum! I can longer get out of the bath unaided so it's showers from now on :( I was stuck in the bath for ten minutes on Saturday till DH heard me calling. He was too busy play fighting with ds downstairs, fools. 

Your anniversary sounds lovely Lynanne! Ours is the day after Henry is due. Knowing my luck that will be the day little man arrives lol. 

5 days tomorrow lilesmom!!


----------



## lilesMom

I love baths
They r so good for my back.
But I don't get them much now
Cos if squish hears me running one
He goes mad if its not for him :)
I used to hve lots when preg with sime
Should help ur aches xxx
Went to pool this eve with ds
Was nice, but getting him dressed after is getting hard.
Bump is getting in my way and he is,getting bigger and heavier.

5 more days Maryanne eeeklk :)
Hurry up days.
Thanks :)
How u doin xx

I'm gone back to thinking maybe I wont hve c section now 
I need to see consultant and make him make a decision
Cos I'm crap at it !! :)

I asked Oh about v day and I think ye can guess his answer :)
To be fair though, 5 yrs ago,
In my pre forum days
I wouldn't hve known either :)


----------



## maryanne1987

24 weeks will forever be known as vagina day! Hahaha. A few of our friends are expecting babies around a similar time to us and I heard DH discussing v day on the phone to one of the dads to be last night. All I heard was 'I know, I thought it meant vagina day too'. It really must be a man thing. Bet you can't wait to reach that point. 

Yea I'm ok, bloods tomorrow to check on liver. I am feeling a tad better since they increased my iron tabs though, still be glad to have them checked. I'm still not feeling totally right.


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm relaxed and sparkling, I think that was my first bath in about a year :wacko: I did manage to get out wasnt very graceful though, dosent help as our shower screen is static o I have to try and get up with that in the way :wacko:

Still love "vagina day" a week tomorrow will be mine and I can assure its going to be locked up and I'm throwing away the key :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

Hope ur bloods come back great Maryanne xxx
Maybe it take a bit for the iron to kick in fully x
Hope ur feeling much better soon


----------



## lilesMom

Id love a bath now.
Ur making me jealous :)

My vagina day is a week sat.
Then we all hve passed vday
Hurray x


----------



## lilesMom

My friend got checked out.
They were great
Gave her a quick scan
Baby is a week behind 
Not nearly 3 like private scan said 
Her bp was up a bit
So they monitored her for an hour till it came down
Then gave her a proper growth scan
They r gonna scan get every week now to make sure bub doesn't lose more ground.
Soo glad she went in.
Hope ye r all well xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad all is well with your friend! Hope everyone is well today. 

Bloods done. Liver levels a little high but nothing to worry about yet. Looks like the meds are controlling it well. Although iron has to be increased again. Pretty badly anaemic apparently. Must be why I've been feeling so exhausted. Hoping now I will feel better. Baby's head is engaged to which is making me nervous but I know after your first they can pop in and out. Hoping he pops out soon.


----------



## lilesMom

Ggrrr
Post dissapeared.
Glad ur liver is ok xx
Hope iron helps u now xxx
It can be hard to get back up x


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad your friend is being monitored now

Boo to anemic hopefully you will start to feel better soon

I'm about ready to collapse took Lucas to the park (well we are still here) we have walked the perimeter which I have been told as we bumped into a friend is just over 5 miles not only that we walked across the centre to the duck pond and through the woods I think I will need another bath tonight lol we were supposed to be going out for dinner but have decided to go Friday instead as Lucas is filthy and I can barely move lol


----------



## lilesMom

Sounds like a nice but tiring day :)


----------



## maryanne1987

5 miles! God I struggled with the 3 we walked earlier. I'm in agony now. I just can't do long walks anymore. Sounds like you have earnt a rest. 

Today is the first day I feel very pregnant. My feet are all swollen, I'm aching all over and my back hurts. And I really wanted to put myself through this again? Haha. The way I feel today I'm getting my tubes tied after this one!


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm really really regretting looking at the radox muscle soak in Tesco and deciding not to buy it :wacko: But for to tired to go back out OH and DS are making noises that they are about to die if they dont get fed soon and all I can be bothered with is pointing them in the direction of the cereal :haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

I am most definitely not putting myself through it again I'm far to old, I feel it every day :blush:


----------



## Lucasmum

I dont even walk anymore I waddle :cry:


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm still saying never again, although I imagine I will change my mind further down the line lol. I'm just so bloody uncomfortable. 

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## lilesMom

I'm half thinking this be my last too
But no firm decisions either way being made
:)
I'm bound to change my kind when I forget how achy I get :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Exactly the same as me lilesmom. I've saying never again now but I know when this little one gets to around 6 months the broodyness will reappear and I will be thinking its time for the fourth. DH does want four. Well he would like 6 but 4 is my total limit.


----------



## lilesMom

For some strange reason three strikes me as nice.
But if I had to decide right now ,
It would be two.
I'm pooped this eve!!
I'm only nearly 23 weeks 
What will I be like at 33 is what scares me :)
I'm actually looking forward to ds starting preschool for a break sometimes.
Also nervous, but that's dwindled a bit.
Oh is going to Germany for a week with work soon
I'm gonna get him to bring our mattress downstairs and we sleep on it for the week
Cos I honestly really struggle lifting ds up the stairs now.
Not looking forward to a whole week of no adult company 
And no one coming home to change the eve for us :)
But its only a week , could be worse.


----------



## lilesMom

Baby has turned forwards I think 
Or else gotten stronger overnight
It kicked so hard this morn
It woke me
Then I put my hand on my tummy and could see my hand move :)
Nice to see bub getting stronger.
I still hve a tiny fear they will tell me it has anencephaly in anatomy scan
But that's just nerves cos my bro and sil had a baby who died from it a good while back
Roll on Tues and all clear hopefully.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm the same, I'm worried how I'm gonna feel further down the line as I feel pretty rough now. Aurora isn't sleeping well and nursing more than normal and ds is having a really hard time at the momet, it's just meltdown after meltdown. Plus DH is working overtime so he's not much help by the time he comes home after a 12 hour shift stinking dirty. 

Camping downstairs sounds fun! Plus will save you the lifting. Can you not get a stair lift? We had one for ds as he couldn't walk. He's only mastered stairs in the last two years.


----------



## Lucasmum

Another day another park this time with my friend and her kids who thankfully all get along so I got to just sit on my bum today :wacko:

I get the never say never I agree once the aches are gone and forgotten who knows :haha:

Camping downstairs sounds fun for the wrong reasons sorry you are struggling, a stair lift is a good idea :flower:

maryanne do you think the holidays are causing DS's meltdowns, we are having far to many but routine is well out the window and Lucas just dosent work well without routine, things will be better come Sat when I go back to work, this makes me sad and happy at the same time as I know its confusing him which makes me sad and being away from him of course but happy as I know he will be better for it very confusing :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Ive been wondering if it might be that lucusmum. Even though he's homeschooled we have a pretty tight routine, but course now as its holidays I think he's struggling. He hasn't been this bad in a long time. Gonna try and set as much of a routine as I can for the holidays to see if that helps. I love him to bits but he's so hard to handle at the moment. You know what it's like, a meltdown when they are young is hard to deal with but at this age it's almost impossible for me to sort out alone. I'm hoping he settles again soon.


----------



## Lucasmum

We always struggle in the holidays, Lucas has a 9pm bedtime which he feels is way to early I have no idea but think its fine :shrug: But in the hols wants to be up later which I dont mind occasionally but it has been every night this week (my fault) so he is completely out of whack but he cant understand that its because of the late nights :wacko: Its like banging your head against a brick wall at times and I can not for love nor money bring him out of a meltdown only person who can is his dad thankfully meltdowns are 99% reserved for at home :dohh:

They sure know how to make you feel crappy at times :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

They sure do! We have a daddy's boy here too. I try everything, dad walks through the door and it's sorted straight away. Drives me insane. I'm glad they are so close but I do feel left out on times. You know I'm just the one who carried him, gave birth to him, looks after him 99% of the time yet dad is best. Grrrrr.


----------



## lilesMom

Its a novelty thing with dads too though isn't it.
They r a bit removed from it all
Making it an easier job to stay calm.
Its a compliment that they feel they can act how they like around mom
But are guaranteed love a d acceptance 
( remind me of that later , hee hee )
Its how I feel when a tantrum is done with 
Not during :)

Our house is an old cottage
Our stairs aren't regular stairs
So chairlift won't fit.
Plus at top if stairs is converted attic 
So only a tiny square of landing
So nowhere to get off it.
Id love one if it would fit
Ds would prob love it too.
He is,starting to walk bits with me holding his hands.
Can do tiny steps assisted now
Hopefully not too much longer for stairs assisted :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Yay to tiny steps hopefully he will start on the stairs real soon :flower:

Had an incredibly lazy day at home today lounged about and only just got showered and dressed and I only did that because I have an eye screening at 1630 :haha:

We are going out for an early dinner after as its my last night off then stopping of at Tesco to get popcorn and sweeties and will watch a film, then an early night for me as i'm back to work in the morning, quite looking forward to it to have some routine back but its that same old thing I think I may have to be dragged from my bed kicking and screaming in the morning :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

That's great lilesmom! Hopefully he won't need carrying too much longer. We are in a cottage too. The stair lift is awful as we have a twisted staircase and like you have just a tiny square for a hallway and landing but it did the job. It just takes up so much room and you have to squeeze past. Need it removed now really. I'm considering using it myself at the moment though, stairs are getting hard lol. 

Your evening sounds lovely lucusmum. We are doing similar. Going crazy and ordering pizza too. I feel too lazy to cook.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies x
I got an energy burst yest and today
Used it up now though &#55357;&#56842;
Went to open farm and playground place with my sis and kids yest
Simes went on way more than usual
He is really starting to open up its fab
Went for two walks test too
One thus morn.
Cleaned my car cos I'm trading it in today
After ten years.
Bit sad actually like an idiot :)
But glad to hve the extra space for bub and stuff :)
Sitting down finally while squish sleeps for half an hour .
Oh was out last night so is still in bed , sick.
I've made lasagne for dinner already too.
Phew 
Hope relaxy rest of day now .
I've done enough :)
Oh hardly ever goes out 
We moved near my parents in the country 
And he doesn't hve much friends down here.
I was glad the neighbour invited him last night.
Be nice for oh to hve local friends.
I hve my sisters and nieces local.


----------



## lilesMom

Can Braxton hicks be more on one side than the other ?
Had what id swear were them yest 
But much stronger on left side?


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm not sure lilesmom. Mine are all over, feels basically like a less painful contraction. Although sometimes they are very uncomfortable. Might be different for different women though. 

Am in hospital. We got into an accident in the car. Some idiot decided to break in the middle of the motorway and we slammed into the back of them. Kids were mostly unhurt bar a few cuts and bruises and ds has wiplash. Think their car seats protected them a lot. DH has really bad wiplash and I have wiplash and a broken arm. Car is a right mess and it's only a few months old. Have to stay into monitor baby overnight. He seems ok though. Today has not been a good day :(


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh my goodness Maryanne, what a terrifying experience for you all I hope little Henry is OK and you all recover quickly :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Motorway driving when its busty terrifies me at times people are so unpredictable no matter how careful you are.

Is the car a right off? Some idiot drove into me back in Feb wasnt going fast as I was in a car park but they were debating if they should right mine of or not, I think I was saved by the fact it wasnt my insurance paying out.

Stay safe my lovely :flower:


----------



## LynAnne

Oh Maryanne. I hope everyone is alright. I'm glad that there were no major injuries although I bet the broken arm, whiplash, cuts and bruises are bad enough! Glad that Henry seems to be okay too. Hopefully you will all be back to 100% in no time. Other drivers can be such nutcases on the road, putting everyone else in danger. Thank goodness you are all predominately okay!


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies. We are ok. Just all a bit shaken up. I'm just so glad the children are ok. DH moaned at me over the amount I spent on car seats but think he's glad I bought good ones now. Henry is moving away on the monitor so pretty sure he's ok too. Had minor spotting but nothing major. I never want to go on the motorway again. Just don't understand why someone would slam the breaks on and come to a complete halt in the middle of a busy motorway. Police are questioning him as he wont explain why he did it. Doesn't even look bloody old enough to drive. We are lucky as if the car behind us hadn't of swerved then it would have ploughed into the back of us too. Car has been towed away so DH is waiting to here from the garage Monday to find out if it's a write off.


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no huge hugs hon.
Hope u r home soon xx
I think people sometimes try to crash to get insurance to pay off their car loans 
And to try and claim!!!
Ye poor things.
Hope ye r alright
Huge hugs xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks for the well wishes. Just waiting to be discharged now. Henry is absolutely fine. He was showing a little bit of distress yesterday night but he's settled down now and gone back to his lazy relaxed ways. I swear my luck is awful at the moment. Not having in a good few months, swear I'm cursed sometimes lol. Still I'm grateful we were all pretty much unharmed. Could have been so much worse. 

Hope everyone else is good today?


----------



## LynAnne

I'm so glad that it wasn't any worse than it was Maryanne and that you'll be getting home soon. What an absolute nightmare. It must have been such a scare!

I'm doing pretty good today. DH is off to play in his AmFoot game so I'm home alone with the dog, pottering around, getting a bit of housework done. I have to admit that it is definitely starting to get trickier to do simple housework things. Might have to start relying on DH a bit more which is something I don't really like doing as he already works full time so the house is sort of my way of pulling me weight. Oh well, he'll totally understand and I know he'll be awesome about it.

I think we might have picked our paint although I'm worried that the yellow (Lemon Spirit) is a bit fluorescent. I think it's as close as I'm going to get to the vision in my head though. This decorating malarkey is tough work.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sure he won't mind Lynanne. It's not forever after all, only for a few months. My DH tries to help but I end up having to go behind him and do it all again. I'm a bit of a perfectionist. At least he tries though even if he is rubbishy at it lol. Lemon paint sounds lovely. I love lemon. Are you going with a theme? Or just a mix of things. We have to sort out the nursery situation but not sure how it's going to work. Realistically we need to move but moving is so stressful. Possibly going to extend to turn our three bedroom into a 5 bedroom but it depends whether we get planning permission. 

Just found out the driver who breaked in front of us and caused the accident was not only driving on a provisional but the vehicle was uninsured, for goodness sake. I'm not even sure what that means for us now. I have to tell DH, he's going to go mental.


----------



## LynAnne

Oh jeez, Maryanne! What on earth was he doing on the road let alone the motorway!? DH drives a flat bed truck for work (he sells drainage pipe) and I'm always terrified of something really bad happening to him out on the road. Not because I don't trust him but because other drivers! 

We are doing a sort of dinosaur theme although it won't be overwhelming. Just the mobile, a bit of art work above his cot, little dinosaur skeletons and a dinosaur light shade. Then it's just a mix of what I can get my hands on and find!! We do have three Disney quote prints that I am going to pop up too. Hopefully it'll look nice in the end.

These are the samples of the colours that we have picked.
 



Attached Files:







paint.png
File size: 517 bytes
Views: 0


----------



## maryanne1987

Sounds lovely. We love dinosaurs in this house! My sons room is dinosaur themed and even dd loves dinosaurs. The colours look lovely together. Make you post a pic when your done, looking forward to seeing how it turns out. 

The police came to hospital and explained that they have seized the vehicle and arrested the driver but to be honest I'm still fuming. Basically the driver will be let go and then likely be banned from driving for a few years when it finally gets to court. But since he doesn't have a licence anyway that a stupid punishment. And now we a have a brand new car that looks like it's going to be a right off and that idiot won't be paying anything as the vehicle he was driving isn't insured and he was driving it illegally anyway so even if it had been insured then it wouldn't have made a difference. He's not even getting a caution for driving dangerously.


----------



## LynAnne

I was a huge fan of dinosaurs as a kid growing up. I was practically obsessed! I thought it would be nice, regardless of baby's gender, to do a little dino room. It'll all be pretty basic and nothing over the top but I'm quite looking forward to it!

I've got to be honest, that doesn't sound like much of a punishment to me! No wonder you are furious. And to think just how much worse it could have been. What an absolute idiot!


----------



## maryanne1987

I loved dinosaurs too growing up. Was so pleased when ds started liking them. Cause he's autistic he's really obsessive about them an there's hardly anything he doesn't know about them. Amazes me how clever he is with it. We had a huge dinosaur mural painted on his wall on his bedroom, it's so cool. Wish it was my room! Lol. I totally would have had Dinos for dd but DH wasn't onboard with that. We ended up with fairies and forest creatures. She's spends all her time playing with ds and his dinosaurs though. Daddy isn't pleased as the dolls just get overlooked. Doesn't bother me though. I'm not a big believer that certain genders must like certain things, ds even had a toy Pram when he was little as he asked for one.


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh maryanne that sucks I pay extra on my insurance for cover for idiots with no insurance it has a name but I can't think what I think it's pretty standard with cover now but it means I'm not affected if something like this happens I hope your insurance sort it out quickly for you xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm hoping our insurance is similar, DH deals with these kind of things so not sure what our insurance covers. I can't even talk to him at the moment. He's been in such a bad mood since I told him what the police said. Just giving him some space. He's kind of blaming himself at the moment that he should of avoided the accident but when someone slams on the breaks in front of you when your doing 60+ there's no way you can avoid a crash. Even if he'd swerved to avoid we would have still crashed into traffic in the next lane. Just so annoying that we work so hard for nice things yet some stupid idiot breaking the law can destroy it. I'm sure we can work it all out though. It could have been so much worse and we are all fine so to me that's the main thing.


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs hon.
What a mess.
Stupid other driver xx
Hope it gets sorted quickly for ye xx
How r ye feeling now?
Hope not too sore xxx
In Ireland there is an uninsured driver fund 
That u claim from in stuff like this
Its built into your insurance cost automatically
Hope ye hve something like that too
Id imagine ye would xxx

My new car came yest.
But he didn't fix stuff on it like he promised
Or nct it ( think your mot)
It like he promised
Ita pulling to the left and I think the shock on right side is a bit dodgy
I rang him and he started shouting at me.
Saying I was looking for too much 
And what did I expect it was second hand car
And he was losing money on it 
Was horrible on the phone.
So bad I started crying and I'm pretty sure my blood pressure was hugh all eve

I felt awful and my heart was beating really fast and headache
I'm not sure what's happening now
Might hve to send it back to him.
Cos I'm afraid of what else is wrong with it now!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no! That's not on at all! If your not happy definitely send it back. A car with no faults is not too much to ask for at all. At the end of the day you have to be safe driving and you said he promised those things would be done so he's totally in the wrong. Hope you get it sorted!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
I hate arguing.
It really gets to me
So I hope its sorted out quickly now.
My bro in law worked with cars all his life
He is going to check it out for me tomorrow.
I bought it from a place a long distance away
And hve filled out and sent off applications to do with the car being adapted
So hope it works out alright.
Thanjs
Sorry trivia in comparison to your crash x
Hope ye r ok xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Not trivial at all! Don't be silly. I'd be just as upset as you were. Cars are expensive! xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Best to give him space I know how he feels though, stupid thing is had you had swerved and hit other traffic you would have been liable for that laws of the road make little sense :wacko:

Lilesmom I would have been cross and upset if that happened after he promised to fix it, you pay a lot of money and expect to get what you are promised hope when your bro in law looks at it he dosent find much wrong, I'm not good at confrontation either and usually end up just giving in.

Alls ok here havent felt her move much the last 2 days and woke this morning feeling like I was going to vomit and had a weird large movement in my belly like she had back flipped or something but I'm really not sure if i dreamed it or not :wacko: Anyway I picked a heart beat for about 3 seconds but I could hear her moving around loads :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies xxx

I haven't felt much either last two days
But I've been on the go a lot
Doppler says fine :)
I think I'm getting Braxton kicks alright
Don't think I ever had them with simon
Not even sure its them now
But if its not I'm goosed as to what it is :)
Its happened a few times during last week now
Mostly if I'm not after drinking enough
Or after walking lots.
Not sore but weird feeling that stops u up.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm glad he didn't swerve, the accident could have been so much worse. We were all lucky. 

Henry still has periods where I don't feel him, but I get out the Doppler and I can hear swishing along with the heartbeat so I assume that's him wiggling away so it reassures me. 

How's things with the car lilesmom? 

Toe any better lucusmum?


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xx
Glad henry is doing great xx
I presume we r just too early for consistency in moving.
Xx

I've to send it back.
I'm going to try buy new
It will stretch me a bit 
But least I shouldn't get a car full of trouble then :)
Trying to sort out finance now for it
Cross your fingers for me :)


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry squishy hurried me up :)
Hope u can get your car sorted soon hon x
How r u managing with your arm?
Hugs x


----------



## maryanne1987

I hope you get it sorted. At least you know your car will be safe for you and your little man then. Could you get a disability car? We used to do that for zack. Plus you can't all the adaptions you need done to it. 

The arm is ok, just annoying. Even showering is a pain as I can't get the cast wet. Be glad when it's off. Makes looking after the children difficult, especially aurora as she's only 11 months. Looks like we are going to be getting a new car though, DH is picking up the courtesy car now so at least we will have that till everything is sorted.


----------



## Lucasmum

So I'm sat in A&E was eating a lolly ice earlier and sucked the drips when a splinter got stuck in my throat I can't swallow without it hurting I can feel it but can't see it, only me!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no! Hope they sort it for you lucusmum. What a random injury though! I will have to be careful eating ice lollies in future! Will you have to wait long?


----------



## Lucasmum

Yay to coutesey car coming when we had ours in Feb I didnt want to give it back :haha:

I hope you get your car troubles sorted soon lilesmom nothing worse than being messed about :flower:

So I'm home just short of 2 hours in total, not a pleasant experience though and I may have vomited on the doctor :blush: but in my defence I did have 3 wooden stick things and a pair of scissors down my throat, which is feeling a bit sore right now!

The top of the stick was broken (unbeknown to me) and when it started dripping on me I sucked as you do and felt this sharp pain I could feel it, I did try and work it out myself but it wasnt to be, it was a refreshers lolly from a multipack which has now gone in the bin, both Lucas and I had one thankfully I got the dodgy one, there is no way in this world they would have got that out from Lucas without sedating him :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Are you going to complain to the company? That's dreadful! It could have caused a really serious accident. Glad your ok though.


----------



## lilesMom

Jeepers we r all full of misfortune lately
That's three now so hope that's the end xx
That sounds sore and awful Lucas mom.
Ouchie xx
Hope it feels,better soon.
I hve never heard of that happening
Sometimes when ice lol is gone
Ds chews the stick,
Wont be happening again.
Hugs x

Maryanne I had a broken arm in school
It was a pure pain doing stuff.
Didn't hurt after first two days
But was soo irritating
I was wondering how u were managing aurora with it
But I suppose u just hve to
Hugs xx

Waiting to hear from finance company if they accept my application 
Fingers crossed.
Other car going back on wed.
Be glad to hve my little micra back &#55357;&#56842;
My sis and parents said they would lend me money
So ill be buying new alright id say even if finance doesn't say yes :)
But id prefer not to hve to ask them.

Scan tomorrow.
Doesn't feel real for some strange reason.
Hoping alls well and find out gender :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm thinking I will complain, I still have the stick mainly because I asked Lucas to bin it so it got left on the kitchen side you can clearly see its split, it was more uncomfortable than painful, but Lucas wouldnt have told me for ages it hurt probably till he couldnt eat and it was a raging infection, so I'm glad it was me, thats twice now I've ended up in A&E when it so easily could have been him instead :wacko:

Nope dont let Simon chew the sticks any more he may not like you for it but better safe than sorry fingers crossed for the finance :flower:

What time is the scan tomorrow? I'm in work all day with a client who goes mad if I even think about looking at the time on my phone never mind checking the site :haha:

Maryanne I actually conceived Lucas with a broken arm :blush: Last year my right hand was injured and was in a sling and swollen so much it was like a claw its amazing how much you cant do with a hand/arm missing probably TMI but I couldnt even wipe my bum properly and of course I had a visit from Aunt Flo that week OH drew the line at those 2 things but had to pull my knickers and trousers up my bra and everything even brush my hair :dohh:


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey I'm so excited for you lilesmom. Anyone would think this was my scan :rofl: I hope all is ok with baby and he/she is happy to flash their bits for you. 

I'm actually surprising myself how well I'm coping with the cast. Suppose it's cause I don't have much choice, DH is back in work today so I have to manage. Be glad when it's off though, it is very Uncomfortable. The sling isn't being worn though, I just can't manage with one hand picking up baby etc. Don't think it matters too much. 

I'd Defo complain lucusmum. I can't believe it happened! So dangerous.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies.
Sorry I got a chance to read but not answer cos of squishy :)
Scan isn't until two.
Nearly leaving now.
First time letting ds with anyone other than his parents too
My sis who will be minding him for the birth is minding him
Good for them to get used to each other in small patches 
I'll update after scan when I can.
Thanks xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww lilesmom I saw you had posted and got excited then, the suspense is killing me :rofl: good luck for your scan. I'm sure ds will be fine, it's good to get him used to it before hand. We had never left ds until I fell pregnant with dd but we did little trial runs with my nan before hand. When it came to me staying in then it wasn't too bad. Just a few years over missing mummy.


----------



## LynAnne

Lucasmum, that sounds absolutely horrible. I hate getting anything stuck in my throat whatsoever never mind a splinter! I can't believe that it even happened - so unsafe!! I would definitely be complaining to the company - and probably be put of ice lollies for life. Well, maybe not...

Maryanne, I hope that you are all doing well after the accident. I can't imagine doing much with a cast is easy let alone having to pick Aurora up! Hope you are taking it as easy as you can!

lilesmom, Good luck with the scan today. Waiting rather impatiently to find out if you're team blue or pink!!

I'm having a majorly lazy day today. I'm sure there is a hundred and one things that I probably should be doing but I don't really know where to start. So long as the house is predominately tidy then I can't be bothered doing much more. After a couple of days of being completely fine my pelvic pain has come back a little. I shouldn't really complain because it is totally manageable but it just makes doing anything ten times harder.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
Xx
Waiting there now for them to come back off lunch.

My hips were pretty bad for a week r so.
But r a good deal better aga I n.
I thought I was doomed that they only get worse 
Hope urs is just a bad patch too xx
Walks and heat helped mine.
Getting in and out of car with legs together helped lots too
Sounds silly but helped lots


----------



## lilesMom

It's a girl :)
Super happy ..
All fine
Couldn't see spine properly so back in two weeks.
But she said she wasn't worried .
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160809_15_43_50_Pro.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LynAnne

Yay! Congratulations on being team pink!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey!!! So pleased for you lilesmom!!! Glad all was well with the scan.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies.
I'm soo happy alls well.
Total relief.
Now v day only round the corner too
Woohoo


----------



## Lucasmum

Going through the posts was killing me until I got there :haha:

Go team pink congratulations :happydance::happydance:

Must be a girl thing we had to go back after 2 weeks :haha:

Loving the little jacket so cute where is it from


----------



## lilesMom

Hee hee. Thanks.
Must be a girl thing
Very stubborn
Wont turn around :)
It's from pennys :)
Primark there isnt it x
Its lovely and warm too, since we r having winter bubbas :)
Did ye decide on a name?
I could be being very forgetful
I hve so many I like


----------



## Lucasmum

Thats the exact problem we had stubborn little lady refused to move no matter how much wriggling and jumping I did :haha:

Yes primark went in the other day but ours is only a little rubbish one will have to look in one of the bigger stores 

Plenty of names we like nothing we can agree on the only thing for sure is middle name will be Ruth after OH's nan who passed away 3 years ago, not overly keen but we had already said if its a girl middle name will be Ruth and a boy middle name would have been Peter after my dad :flower:


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh wow Maryanne and Lynanne I just noticed you both in double figures under 100 days to go :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

Id say its new in.
Mostly still summer stock they hve
Its fleecy inside so perfect for winter xx
I think its really cute too.
We hve two people I think will give me clothes for a girl
So wont be going mad buying
But few bits be nice to hve.

Ruth is lovely name xx
We cam never agree on names
I love Emily, Chloe, Jessica, Kate, lily and lots more :)
Hee hee


----------



## lilesMom

Lucasmum said:


> Oh wow Maryanne and Lynanne I just noticed you both in double figures under 100 days to go :happydance:

Woohoo xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Awwww lovely names lilesmom! I love ruth too! 

I know lucusmum, I'm kinda going between excited and terrified now. Can't believe that even to full term it's only 14 weeks. But as I will likely be induced early that could mean only 12 weeks left. Eeeeek.


----------



## lilesMom

Its drawing closer soo fast now :)
I think once u hit 30 weeks it flys.
I'm nearly 24 now, thinking ill be in 38-39 weeks
So around 14 -15 left too.
Eek.
I hve low lying placenta too
But its early that could easily move
But things r stacking up in the section Colum :)
I think that would hve to be earlier.


----------



## Lucasmum

Its my "Vagina Day" today :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

:rofl: Happy vagina day!!! 

It's such a great milestone to hit. Crazy that from then your baby is classed as a little person rather than a foetus. We are all getting so close now. It's my last week in second tri, well according to my pregnancy notes and this site, lots of other places say next week is.


----------



## LynAnne

Yay for Vagina day Lucasmum. :haha:

I can't believe I'm in double digits and at the end of the second trimester. Where on earth has the time even gone? I know November is still quite a while away but I get the feeling it will sneak up on us before we know it! I only hope that I can be ready in time!

Maryanne, I think hitting 27w0d is the same as the 28th week of pregnancy and that's where the confusion comes in. if you divide the 40 weeks by three you get something like 26w6d (or something, I can't quite remember) therefore being 27w0d is the third trimester! I'm counting next week as the beginning of third tri anyway!


----------



## LynAnne

I know it is only August but I've been thinking about Christmas already. With so many people to buy for and having a one month old baby by the time it rolls around I feel like I'm justified to start the planning at least! 

I know that little Monkey won't know the difference but I still want to get him something so that there can be pictures etc. He'll get a tonne of stuff from relatives I'm sure so it won't matter too much if we don't get him something small - even where pictures are involved. I was thinking maybe a playmat or a bouncer. Something that we would be buying anyway but could be kept until Christmas and unwrapped. Also, every year DH and I do a £12 stocking challenge where we each buy small presents for the other with a budget of £12. The amount of useful stuff we end up with always surprises me! I want to do the same for little Monkey but fill his stocking with dummies, socks, teething rings etc. All super practical things. I better get planning properly!


----------



## Lucasmum

We have been thinking about Christmas as well I normally work or am on call Lucas and I are most excited about the fact there will be neither this year 

We always do Christmas at ours for us three his mum uncle and brother but I've told them it won't be happening this year I did it Lucas' first Christmas and it was crazy so it will be just the four of us this year and we are going out for lunch instead 

His mum isn't to bothered as she will have her other new granddaughter at home and we will go visit at some point his brother again isn't bothered as he also has a newish baby so wants to be at home just his uncle is the worry but I'm sure it will be ok 

I'm really pleased we can keep Santa alive Lucas still believes but only just and mainly because he is daft and if he sees presents we tell him they are for friends kids and he believes is lol


----------



## LynAnne

We are at my parents house for Christmas dinner this year with my five sisters, one BIL and our niece. Oh and the three dogs. It'll be manic but I cant really imagine spending Christmas any other way. My parents do an early Christmas dinner about 1/2pm which means at about 7ish we visit the in laws for a few hours, have some drinks and do the yearly quiz! Normally we stay the night but there is no chance of that happening this year with a one month old baby! So we'll stay as long as I can manage then head home to our own beds. As I say, it is going to be manic but hopefully worth it


----------



## maryanne1987

It's just gonna be the five of us and my nan here for xmas so she's not alone. We are even going out for dinner which I'm excited about as it will be the first year I haven't had to spend hours cooking on xmas day. Christmas Eve is always amazing in the village we live in. They have someone dress up as Santa and in a horse drawn carriage he delivers a present to every child in the village. It's so lovely. They have been doing it over 50 years now. I remember getting a present every year as a child. It's my favourite part of xmas. Lucusmum zack still believes too. I'm in no rush to stop it, he's quite a few years behind mentally. I like to keep the magic alive for as long as possible though, they grow up so fast.

Present wise we are buying things for Henry to grow into over the next year. An awesome finding nemo bouncer, lots of 6month plus toys etc. Will put them in the nursery then till he needs them.


----------



## lilesMom

Happy vagina day xxx
:)

We usually go to Oh parents for Xmas
But ds wont sit a the table
He hates crowds in small space
So I'm actually glad we will most likely hve our own at home this year
Perfect excuse to break the habit :)
I usually eat a dinner in 5 secs
Then spend the rest of the time they r eating on my own with ds
In another room
And they do plum pudding for dessert which I hate
So I never get dessert
Last two years I brought dessert as a hint
But she saved it for another day
Cos there was apparently too much food out already.
Yeah but food I hate.
This year ill make cheesecake and trifle :)
Hee hee 
( or maybe buy them :))
Depending how well I'm doing :)


----------



## lilesMom

Present buying will start soon
Yo make sure I'm sorted.
Must just sort car out first


----------



## Lucasmum

We have been questioned over Santa the last 2 years and have told him well if you dont believe us he is real dont bother with your letter and see what happens Christmas morning, we all write letters :haha: last year he refused and about a week before panicked wrote one and sent another letter saying sorry its late :haha: Trouble is at school they all say he isnt real saddens me I want him to believe till he is about 18 :blush: I think this will possibly be the last year we get out of him believing but I know he will happily pretend for his baby sister :flower:


----------



## Lucasmum

My toe nail just came off :wacko: Its been like a wobbly tooth for a few days now and I've had to tape it down to stop it catching, took the old tape off to put clean on and the nail wasnt there, it was stuck to the tape :haha:

I guess this means no operation :happydance: I suppose I should make an appointment with my GP to have a quick look but it actually looks lovely clean and healthy much better than it did before :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Very good :)
U avoided the op and no pain to do it xx


----------



## lilesMom

1 more days to vday :)

Got my car and my cheque back yest
Hurray
Refused finance for new one
So back to the drawing board :)


----------



## maryanne1987

That's utterly gross but great at the same time :rofl: glad you have avoided surgery. 

Oooh not long lilesmom. I'm glad you got your money back, sorry about the finance, hope you get it sorted soon. 

Not much to report here bar my feet are so swollen I look like an elephant. Midwife said my blood and urine is fine so it's just prego swelling. Great. I couldn't feel any less attractive at the moment if I tried.


----------



## lilesMom

Going to just get a car with a big boot now
And 5 doors 
Found a nice looking one
My bro and myself r going to drive it tomorrow 
Fingers crossed 
Its much more affordable
I do need a loan but a more manageable one &#65533;&#65533;

Sorry about the swelling.
I swelled lots with ds
Not so bad this time so far
But there's time


----------



## maryanne1987

Nice, glad you got it sorted. We are looking at new cars. Not sure weather to go for the same car or a 7 seater as we could do with it. Thinking of getting a c-max. Although DH seems to think the extra seats will mean more babies. Never met a man so broody before. 

How's the name choosing going then ladies?


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah my Oh gets really broody too
More than me at times I think :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I think we have our name its a secret though so you cant go telling everyone :haha:

Edith Ruth :flower:

I was a bit concerned about the th th but figured its not often you really use the middle name, in fact Lucas is forever asking what his is we use it so little :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Edith is a beautiful name! It was on our list of girls names (I'm a massive downtown abbey fan lol). I think the two names sound lovely together, can't go wrong with classic names. Weird that our little rainbows have names, not long till they are here now!


----------



## Lucasmum

I've never seen Downtown Abbey probably about the only person in the UK that hasnt :haha:

Never really thought I would ever use an older classic name I much prefered unusual names and names you couldnt shorten but we also all love the NN Edie, the other top choice but Lucas isnt keen and I want him to love the name as well is Quinn :flower: Also Quinn Ruth sounds awful together :wacko:


----------



## LynAnne

We aren't 100% set on our name yet. I dont know if we will be before he is born to be honest but I think that has more to do with dh being scared to make a full on commitment to it yet!

Connor Steven Vastrik

Normally I tend to go for less popular names but personally I've never known a Connor. I do worry that there'll end up being loads of them once we have him though!! Steven is essentially my maiden name and Vastrik is my Estonian maternal gran's maiden name. So he'll have two middle names just like his mummy!


----------



## maryanne1987

Connor is a lovely name Lynanne! I don't know any either. All our children have two middle names as well. This one will be be Henry Alexander but we're also having Albert after my great Grandad. I think it's nice to pay tribute to family in new generations.


----------



## lilesMom

Lovely names ladies xxx
Mouse is sick and hve very little time 
Cos he is miserable
Poor sod.
Xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Hope Simon is feeling better soon, poor little mouse :hugs:

Lucas has spent his pocket money today on another outfit for his baby sister he found a little dress and top in the Asda sale for £5 :cloud9: He is so generous but it ends up costing me more as I will still give him his money for being selfless and other treats :dohh: :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon
He is in bett er form this eve.
Think antibiotic is starting to work.
I'm catching it now though
Hope its less in an adult
Cos Oh is going to Germany for 8 days on Monday with work

Lucas is so good xx
Credit to his mama xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh no I hope you dont feel to lousy is worth getting some antibiotics for yourself as well in case you need them, sounds like a perfect excuse for you and Simon to have a few lazy days, did you manage to go look at the car 

Awww thank you hun, he has always been like it, OH often sends him to the local shop to grab milk or something and always gives him an extra £1 he never buys anything for just himself always something that can be shared between us :cloud9: But it really does end up costing me so much more :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

I'm feeling much better after a bath :)
Hopefully I don't get it full blown.
Thanks xx
My Dr is stingy with antibiotic especially when preg
But I kind of like it like that 

Yeah I went to see the car with my bro
It's lovely but my bro advised to go bigger car but little older
Makes more sense really
So I'm getting a Toyota auris
From same local dealer
Its lovely to drive
I'm very happy with it
Just need to get Simons seat and boot clamps changed over before it comes home with us :)

Hows ur toe?


----------



## Lucasmum

I love the Toyota auris but the boot isnt quite big enough for our needs, still very tempted with one next time, though I still have 2 years left till I can change, what did you originally go look at 

The toe is fine I havent made a doctor appointment yet I should really as they will need to cancel the minor surgery I suppose not that I've heard anything yet :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope you and your little one are ok lilesmom. Hope you both feel better soon. Glad you got a car sorted. We had a Toyota a few years back, lovely car! 

Awww what a sweetie lucusmum. We are lucky that zack is the same. I totally know what you mean about it costing more as what ever zack spends I always end up giving him back so in the long run it costs me more. Can't complain though as I live it that he's so kind. 

Sat in A&E with Aurora, she has Scarlett fever. Not sure if we are going to be allowed home or if we have to stay in. Been here hours now! I swear my luck better change soon. My poor little girl :( I'm gonna lock myself in the house next week away from everyone and everything so nothing can go wrong.


----------



## lilesMom

It was a micra I went to look at
I hve a micra and love it
But its old, small and leaks in winter now
I've had it ten years and its over 15 yrs old now
So its retirement time :)
The newer micra was cute and in great condition
But really it is too small for us all


----------



## lilesMom

We posted at same time
Hugs honey xx
Hope she is better fast xx
Hope ur allowed home too.
It doesn't rain but it pours
Hopefully last bad thing for ye now 
Hugs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I was in the bath earlier and I could see little kicker very much now kicking away from outside :)
Lovely to see


----------



## Lucasmum

Feel free to blame Lucas for the Scarlet Fever epidemic that has spread the nation in the last 12-15 months we do :haha: Took him to A&E 15ish months ago as he was a funny colour and he had scarlet fever and tonsillitis, the hospital said they hadnt seen a case in years and years then all of a sudden it was every where :blush:

I hope Aurora is feeling better real soon :flower:

I loved my old micra it was bright green and lovingly known as "snot" the car :haha: The new micras are nice but you defo need something bigger :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Ha ha :)
My micra is mickey micra :)
Poor old guy being forced into retirement soon.


----------



## maryanne1987

That's what she has got, tonsillitis and Scarlett fever. They are keeping her in overnight to be safe but we should be home tomorrow. Fed up of this bloody place! Zack had Scarlett fever too about a year ago, it seems to be everywhere lately. 

We had a micra as our first family car. It was bright yellow, I loved that thing. Best car we have ever had.


----------



## lilesMom

Aw poor little pet
Hope she is better soon xxx
Hugs xx


----------



## lilesMom

Happy vday to squish
Happy vday to squish
Happy vday dear squish 
Happy vday to u.

:)


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey!!!! Happy v-day lilesmom!!! 

That's all of us past 24 weeks now isn't it?


----------



## LynAnne

Yay! Happy V day, lilesmom!!

I'll update properly later but right now I'm just taking a wee break from painting. First coat of yellow on the walls, going to do the second in a bit then hopefully I'll get the shorter, grey walls done tomorrow. Knackering and Monkey is having a good old wriggle in my rest time. Little monster!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies xxx
Yup I think so Maryanne
Hows aurora? Xx

It will be lovely when ur done Lynanne xx 
Hope ur not too tired.

I seem to get energy days and non energy days
Today is a good one so far :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Happy Vagina Day :rofl:

I'm knackered we have been out all day, Chelmsford is very stinky today, they always muck spread the week before V festival and its awful for about 3 days I couldnt cope any longer so we went out to another town near us had a wander looked about the shops for hours and hours come home and its not to bad now :wacko: 

I am looking forward to V festival though we go every year for free, technically we do not gain entry but sit in the open to public parts of the park so we still hear all the music :haha: and when its time to go home we just make sure all the windows are open so we can still listen :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope the painting went well Lynanne!

Aurora is ok lilesmom. Still poorly but much better now she's at home. She's sleeping a lot and then waking up really miserable. Luckily though the medicine they have given her makes her drowsy so it's not long before she's back asleep again. I really can't wait for her to be better. Never seen her so Ill before. 

That sounds awesome lucusmum! Bet Lucus really enjoys that! Very jealous!


----------



## Lucasmum

Bless her hope she picks up really soon :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs to u and aurora xxx
Awful to see them like that xx

Yucky stink Lucas mom
They do that where I live too
Its so much worse with better preg smell
Glad ye escaped.
Hurray for free music though :) xx


----------



## maryanne1987

They do it where we live too as we are surrounded by farms and it stinks! I know it has to be done but I can't stand the smell. Country living has it's downfalls sometimes. 

How is everyone today?


----------



## lilesMom

Half sick and tired :)
Just had a nap with squish though
So not too bad .
How r ye?
Xx
Hope a bit better xx
Oh leaves for Germany tonight and we hve been arguing
I was supposed to get a bit of time out today before he left
Then this morn he comes out and says he us driving to Dublin and back 
( about 6 hrs )
To get a music thing he wants.
Forgot about me having a break
And didn't want to spend any time with squish before going
Big sulky strop from me but told him to go
Then he cancelled it
But because we r both stupidly stubborn
No one did what they wanted 
And he is going away on a bad note 
Doh.
I'm not apoligising
And I'm always the one who does
So it wont happen before he goes.
Gggrrr


----------



## Lucasmum

This sounds like me and OH both stubborn :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Things hve thawed a little now.
But half looking forward to him gone now :)
For a bit of space.
Mouse is like an antichrist today
Tantrums all over the place
Think its teeth.
I honestly don't hve the energy for him!!;
Hope we all wake up happier tomorrow.
Hows ur little patient?
Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no lilesmom! I totally understand why you were annoyed. I would have been too. Hope your ok. Men are fools sometimes. I could happily strangle my DH today. He's irritating me so much. Don't even know why though haha. Just him being there is annoying me. Any chance your OH will take mine with him? :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

I don't know why but I thought Lucas mom u were Maryanne earlier
Sorry .
Prob still cross at the time and blurry eyed!! :)

They could always do with extra help at games con Maryanne :)
We could book him a flight and ship him over too :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Book another two seat they can OH and Lucas today ready to murder the pair of them, partlly my fault as I stayed up to watch te Olympics and didnt get to bed till 0400 and Lucas woke me at 1000 :wacko: But still get them on that plane :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh god if it's a games con them fly my ds out too. He competes in under 16 xbox world championships, he's a right little whizz kid, so he would love it. Means I get peace and quiet. Sounds like bliss! I'm honestly in such a crappy, grumpy mood with everyone and everything. Although I'm in third tri today! Whoop whoop!

Are you and ds better now lilesmom? 

How's the toe looking now lucusmum? 

Hope you all had a lovely weekend?


----------



## Lucasmum

We could all have a peaceful week :haha:

A quite day today here apart from Lucas' training which is long and quite frankly boring for me :blush:

The toe is fine still has a weird feeling I think i just need to get used to no nail dosnt hurt or anything though, I really should see the doctor about trying to cancel the appointment that I havent received yet :wacko: 

Back to work tomorrow I dont want to can one of you call them and tell them I'm sick :haha: I'm going to have to start refusing to go to certain clients soon they are getting hard work for me, though I hate doing that its not their fault they are difficult but then I suppose we wouldnt be needed if they could do it themselves, some of the girls point blank refuse to go to difficult clients which I think is mean


----------



## lilesMom

We will fill the plane :)
Hee hee.
Bub woke me kicking at 5 .
Third night in a row.
Prob cos I needed to pee too. :)
Simon decided to get up at 5.50!!
As opposed to 9.
Doh.
Now he us a little crank ball already due to the few missed hours 
I'm not far behind :)
Its gonna be a lovely day here.
Sunny already and my phone says no rain today :)


----------



## lilesMom

Happy third tri Maryanne xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Spending a little time catching up this morning before I get started on the dreaded gloss paint in the baby's room. We managed to get the ceiling and walls painted over the weekend and I'm so pleased with our colour choices. DH and I painted all the yellow on Saturday and then while he was out yesterday in Aberdeen for an AmFoot game (gone for 15 hours!) I did the grey walls. This morning my legs ache as though I did 50 squats on the hour every hour all day yesterday. Ow!

Lucasmum, glad to hear the toe is doing better! That's a relief that you won't need the minor surgery now. Shame about having to go back to work. The schools up here go back this week so that's my mum and sister back at work and DH having to leave earlier again to beat the traffic. Oh joy!

Maryanne, happy third tri! Can't believe I'm only a couple of days of reaching it myself. The time is absolutely flying by. Surely it'll drag towards the end though, right? How is aurora doing?

lilesmom, hope that you and DH made up a little. I'd have been annoyed if I were you too! I don't envy you being up before 6am but at least it is a nice sunny day. It would have been worse if it had been pouring it down. Looks like it might be a nice day here too so naturally I'll be inside all day painting!


----------



## maryanne1987

Back to work doesn't sound fun at all lucusmum. I hope the day passes quickly for you. 

I've been up since early too lilesmom. It's gonna be a long day but the weather is so nice here too. Gonna take the kiddies out for a nice walk I think. Bit of fresh air might do aurora good. Baby is starting to keep me awake with his kicks now too. Last night DH could see him moving round in my tummy, was very strange, it looked like he was going to burst out lol. 

Glad the nursery is going well Lynanne! Good luck with the gloss painting, I hate glossing!! It's the worst part. I can't believe how fast it's going, your right though those last few weeks are a killer. Feels like there is at least 100 days in every week lol. Aurora is much better thank you. Think We are through the worst of it now thank goodness.


----------



## lilesMom

Glad ur painting is looking good hon
It will be all done and gorgeous before u know it. Xx
We just had a nap but he has woken up even crankier 
Which I didn't think possible :)
Oh oh.
Our schools aren't back until next week.
Then simes starts preschool the week after
Part of me is delighted to hve get a break
Part if me is nervous in case he doesn't like it.


----------



## lilesMom

Glad aurora is doing better xx
Horrible to see them sick xxx
We went for a walk at 6 this morn 
Was too early for meds
Therefore too early for brekkie
So best way to occupy ds :)
We hve done 3 walks a day last few days
When ds is cranky , I get lots of exercise :)
Has to be an up side :)

Man id love a day just in bed.
Oh moved our bed downstairs for while he is away
So I put ds over the side of the bed go scoot about
I don't wanna get up.
But ds is giving out to me for being in bed :)


----------



## lilesMom

Its gorgeously sunny here
Went to the pond and fed the ducks
But little man was super cranky so didn't stay long
He fell asleep when we were back in the car after 2 seconds!!
Would like some sun but ill take peace and quiet for now.
Sun after :)


----------



## maryanne1987

3 walks? Go you. I barely managing getting to the shop at the moment lol. I abandoned our walk today in favour of a nice day out the garden. Did you manage to get any rest after? 

Well my DH is officially an idiot. Managed to drill through our phone line so no phone or Internet. I could strangle him. So yea yesterday's grumpy mood is carrying on. Everyone in the house is avoiding me as I'm in such an evil mood. Least I'm getting peace and quiet. Im not normally this angry, must be my hormones. 

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the sun!


----------



## LynAnne

Gloss work is done! Woo hoo. It was actually sort of therapeutic doing the gloss work. I had the window open and the radio on, just worked at a steady pace around the room until it was done. Can't wait to put all the furniture back in place and get a cot. I'm already tired of the chaos the rest of my house is in because of it!

Looks like we might be getting a new car. Well DH is off to look at one tonight and then is going to discuss it all with his dad tomorrow. He wants me to come to look at it tonight but to be honest the idea of it is making me anxious! I'm so rotten at doing stuff like that. I dont even drive! I know that's not why he wants me to come. It's because it is for our family and he wants my opinion on it. You know, is it suitable for baby and the dog? Easy enough for us all to get into? Big enough boot etc.


----------



## lilesMom

We got in a fourth walk cos I wanted to ring Oh 
And simes hates mw on the phone unless he is occupied :)
The 4th one was very slow and only 1km.
I couldn't manage anymore .
We went into the garden and swing with our dog too for a bit
Was lovely.


Legs up now.
I shouldn't jinx myself but I've no swelling
I usually swell in heat even when not preg.
Hope I can keep this up.

Hve Simons wheelchair fitting tomorrow
Then collect it next week.
Woohoo
Finally
Been waiting since last year :)


Hurray to painting being done Lynanne
My whole house needs painting soo bad
But little mouse would be head to toe paint
And prob eat it if I tried :)

I'm looking forward to being able to tackle bits of the house while he is in preschool


----------



## Lucasmum

Well work wasnt to bad I took my client out for a picnic and we spent hours in the park was a lovely sunny day :flower:

I also got woke last night, but it was nothing to do with the little lady it was my other baby who has four legs and is covered in fur, he decided at 0230 he wanted to go out normally he meows and pokes my nose so I wake OH to put him out but he decided last night the only way to wake me was by biting me on the nose :wacko: Then little lady started kicking me :dohh:

Glad all the painting is done now :flower:

4 walks I hope you all sleep well tonight :sleep:

A day in the garden is my kinda day :flower:

Happy 3rd tri day maryanne :happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

Yet for the painting being done Lynanne! Bet it's looking lovely! How did it go with the car?

4 walks lilesmom! Wow, I don't know know where you get your energy from. Can you borrow me some. I'm yet to get dressed this morning. Partly cause I'm so tired and partly as I have nothing that fits anymore and pj's are comfy lol. Bet you can't wAit for the wheelchair now!

Glad your day went well lucusmum. Picnic and park sounds lovely. Our dog had us up last night too which is unusual as he normally just crashes on the sofa the whole night. Didn't mind too much but when I opened the back door a HUGE moth flew in and started going beserk. I'm terrified of the things so had to wake DH up to get it and him jumping around woke the kids up so me and the dog aren't popular today :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

Not the nicest way to be woken Lucas mom :)
Our cat used to bite my toes to wake me
Now the poor guy lives in utility with cat flap to outdoors.
Simon and meow do not mix.
They r both too rough with each other
And meow us a biter as well.
Poor guy was very put out for a bit
I wouldn't blame him really.

I must admit walks 2 and 3 were more out of necessity than choice 
When simes is off form
Best things r a walk and car
Driving hurts my hips
Walking doesn't
So walks it is plus its so lovey being outdoors properly is better

Was gonna take squish to the pool
But the thought of all the lifting and dressing etc
Has put me right off.
Def tomorrow or day after :)

Little kicker has gotten really strong over the last week.
Being kicked lots as I type :)


----------



## maryanne1987

We have cats too. The one is lovely and we can have in the room around the children as she's so good, the other is pure evil and only allowed to sleep in the kitchen. She bites everyone so would never allow the kids near her. Even the dog is afraid of her. 

Sitting in the car hurts my hips too, and my tail bone. Had to start sitting in a cushion if I'm gonna be in the car more than 10 mins or so. Looking forward to getting a new car the courtesy car is lovely but I'm very aware it's not ours and I'm always worried about the kids messing it up. 

Our kicks are getting stronger too. It's so lovely feeling him moving around. I can't believe that if I'm induced 2 weeks early then it's only 11 weeks till I meet him!!


----------



## LynAnne

I'll be sure to post a picture or two once the room doesn't look like a bomb has hit it and I've got all the decorations up. Still got to design the artwork for over the cot. Must talk to DH about that soon.

Looks like we are going to be getting the new car. Its a Dacia Duster which is what DH wants as a family car. There'll be lots more space for the baby and the dog, plus the boot is so much bigger so plenty of space for the pram and baby/dig paraphernalia! I hope we are making a good choice. Something about changing cars always makes me anxious. I'm going to miss our wee Vauxhall Astra!


----------



## lilesMom

We all really will hve babas before we know it :)
Hurray :)
In one way I want it now
In another I'm in no way prepared :)
I don't think u can ever really prepare for the chaos a newborn brings 
Hee hee

Mouse is asleep.
I'm just done writing out stuff for him to take to preschool.
Getting nervous now.
Hope he likes it
But I've a feeling he will love it
He loves to be on the go now
Think the few hours will suit him
Plus he will get physio, ot and slt etc while there
Hope its as good as it seems to be :)


----------



## lilesMom

Best of luck with your new cars xx
Hope we all get good ones xx 
Its a bit nerve wracking buying second hand car alright
U always be afraid it might be a money pit of a car :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Yeah our cat is a biter and fighter but he is still my snuggly buggly baby when he is in the mood :haha: One of my neighbours (only moved in recently) complained to me a few weeks back that he had bitten him when he was just stroking him my answer well he is well known round here and people know to stay clear of him :blush:

Yay to a new car, my friend drives the Dacia Duster and loves it never had a problem at all with it so hopefully yours will be the same Lynanne :flower:

I hope Simon likes preschool when is his first day?

Another nice day at work this time we went to the beach, its a hard life :haha:, though the lady I was with today is a little more demanding and uses a wheel chair so pushing that and lugging it in and out the car has worn me out I finished work nice and early today but still only just managed to get home, I met OH and Lucas for a sneaky ice cream and I needed to get shopping, prescriptions and reptile food, its feeding day tonight the cat has to be kept out as he is rather partial to helping himself to my defrosting mice and trying to pass them off as his own kill, fact is he couldnt catch a cold he is rather useless in the hunting department :dohh: he is also rather keen on playing with the boxes of locusts and can get them open but craps himself when they jump at him and I cant say I'm overly keen on catching all the little blighters


----------



## maryanne1987

Your so much braver than me lucusmum! Ds really wants a lizard but the locusts put me off. I'm terrified of insects. And ds is so clumsy I know they would get dropped and escape and then I'd have to burn down the house lol.


----------



## lilesMom

Anyone I see rubbing our cat
I just warn them he us a biter
Its their own bad luck if they keep at it
I rub him
But I can usually tell now when he has reached biting level :)

They sound like nice days work.
For ur clients too, sounds like u are very good to them.
Xxx

Simes first day is tomorrow fortnight
Wed 31 st eek.
He loved his wheelchair today
Was a midfit so wont get to take it till next week
But he was moving himself about stuck into everything
Was great :)
Looking forward to getting it next week

Went to the park and for dinner with my sis and her kids after
I'm wrecked from all the lifting 
Putting him on and off swings and stuff
But ds is very happy.
My back not so much
Hot water bottle night tonight 
Id love a bath but no chance until Oh is home


----------



## lilesMom

I like lizards but the locusts would freak me out hugely too


----------



## Lucasmum

I used to get freaked by them, I cant touch them with bare hands I just shake them in and if I need to catch any they are caught in alot of tissue, weirdly I'm better with locusts than crickets, I only use them in emergencies as they can bite and Lucas once dropped a whole box I swear I could hear the little feckers for weeks at least if I lose and miss a locust they are silent :haha:

Maryanne they are good little pets very low maintenance and cheap to feed, you should consider it, we have only ever gone for adults needing re homing mainly because they are more robust the little ones can be a bit delicate and feisty and need a lot more handling to tame them and also because I'm a sucker for waifs and strays :blush:


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad he liked his chair and was moving about in it 2 weeks isnt long at all I bet he will love it, sounds like its well equipped for him when he is there :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

One of my old housemates had,a lizard
He accidentally loosed a cricket.
Heard it for about 2 weeks after but couldn't find it
Gave me the willies :)

I do think he will love it there
I'm just a bit nervous
My sis minding him for my scan last week was first non parental minding :)
It even took me ages to leave him with Oh .
But he was great for my sis so boosted my confidence
He will be fine 
I hope :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sure he will have great fun there lilesmom! Plus it will give you a little break and sounds like you deserve it. I'm not a fan of leaving the children either. I've only ever left zack when he was in school or when I was having Aurora. Had to do a few trial runs first as he was so worried. By the time I had her though is was pretty much ok. I've only ever left Aurora with her dad once while i took zack to the cinema. I'm terrified about leaving her to have this baby. She's so young. That's why I've been so against having a section, just want to get home asap after birth. 

Another lovely day here! And for the first time in agesi was up at 5 feeling like I had a bit of energy. So went on a cleaning frenzy and now I'm exhausted just as the kids are waking up. It's gonna be a long day! 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah that's my huge section drawback too
I wouldn't mind the whole thing
Except being away from home and not being able to lift ds for ages.
I'm still undecided.
I'm thinking the decision might become clearer as time pushes on

U stole my energy.
Haha
I woke at 5, seems to be my norm
Then was just getting back to sleep before 6 when ds epilepsy woke him.
Had to get up
We just had,a snooze though
I was hoping fir an hour or two to make up lost sleep
But ds decided half hour would do
Least he is in good form this morn so far :)


----------



## LynAnne

It's definitely been a busy few days and I'm not going to lie, I'm exhausted! I'm taking a little break probably until 1:30 or 2pm just now so I thought I would just update.

The room is all painted now and I've put the furniture that was already in the room back in place. It would look great if DH's three guitars and banjo weren't in the room but we have no where else to store them. Oh well! I know it isn't going to be anything you'd find in a home decor magazine with all our mismatched furniture but it should be nice! Here is hoping anyway.

We got the Duster yesterday and totally feels like a grown up, family car. DH seems pretty happy with it and how it drives so that's the main thing. I'm just thrilled that it'll be easier to fit all the baby's stuff and dog's things, especially at Christmas. 

We popped over last night to see the in-laws to show them the car as they helped us buy it and MIL gave me a big bag full of baby bits and pieces. I laid it all out on the floor this morning and took a picture which I'll attach. Seriously, so generous! Not that I am surprised. She says there will be more to come and she's just finishing up knitting us a gorgeous yellow blanket too. My little boy (and us too) are so spoilt! The clothes she bought are in Newborn first size which we didn't have much of because I'm terrified I'm going to have a really big baby! I just hope he can fit into them!! Either way that haul was so thoughtful!

Today marks 11 years of DH and I being together and me being 27 weeks pregnant so how are we celebrating that? DH is working then going to his AmFoot training and I'm trying to work through each room in the house and get it back into order after everything descended into chaos when we started decorating! Oh, and the dog threw up on the bed so I'm also dealing with that. No wonder I'm tired!! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







From A and B.jpg
File size: 47.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LynAnne

Lucasmum, I've wanted a snake for years but the idea of handling dead mice and the like is what puts me off. I just couldn't deal with all that stuff. I think I'll stick to having my dog - even if she does throw up on our bed!

Maryanne, it's another gorgeous day here but I'm stuck inside my flat which is a million degrees. I really wish I had a garden on days like this. Still, I'm blasting through a lot of the stuff that needs done around the house which is good. Hope the 5am wake up doesn't catch up with you and leave you feeling too knackered!

lilesmom, I'm sure he'll be fine without you although I get the worry especially when you haven't left him much before. It's going to sound bad but I'm likely to leave my little baby for an evening when he's only 3-5 weeks old. That probably sounds terrible but just before Christmas my sisters will be performing in their Christmas college show which is a big deal and I will do everything in my power not to miss it. To be fair, he'll only be staying with my parents and other sisters so it isn't too much of a concern. I can't wait until the Christmas after though when they do their own panto and I can take him along!


----------



## lilesMom

That stuff is gorgeous hon.
Hurray for mil.
Simon was big baby
I took stuff back all the time and got bigger sizes.
I usually left them in their present bags to return.
Most big chain shops will swap without receipt no hassle.

U don't sound bad at all hon.
I'm overly attached to Simon cos of his stroke and bad start 
If Simon didn't hve issues I would hve got out and about more myself.
Nothing wrong with mom having a break too xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww what gorgeous things Lynanne. Don't worry both mine were in newborn things up till 4 weeks +. Even when Aurora was 10lbs the 0-3 stuff still swamped her. When she was first born even the newborn stuff was huge. DH went out to buy tiny baby things. And she was 7lbs12 so not small. I have tiny baby stuff in my hospital case, then bought newborn and 0-3 for when he grows this time. Really glad you have the room finished! Bet it looks lovely! And everything went well with the car. It is nice when you get your first family size car. I couldn't go back to a small car now. We are getting a seven seater c max now. DH has officially lost any coolness he had left and become a proper daddy lol.

When do you have to decide whether you want a section or not lilesmom? I'm sure you will figure out what's best for you as the weeks go on. Has your doctor recommend what they would like or are they leaving it up to you?


----------



## lilesMom

I see the Dr again on my bday sep 6 th
Last time he said he was unsure what wasbest but would support my decision either way.
He wrote to Simons neo Dr to find out more about what happened with simon
He said we will talk more next time I see him
I honestly think it wouldn't happen again
But I'm not sure if that's wishful thinking or not :)

My placenta us low now too
So it will prob move up but if it doesn't
That would make the decision for us.
Want to see how big they reckon she will be too
But at the mo she is fine, just 3 days ahead :)
Which is great.
Will see soon ish I suppose :)
I'm not panicked amymore
Iwas for a little bit
These things tend to sort themselves out given a chance

Hve u decided on your plan?
Is it earlier induction?
Think that's what I'm aiming for.
Not super early but after term sometime be great.
So she won't be too big for me
But fully baked :)
Fingers crossed 
With the epidural even with long labour and episiotomy
It was grand last time.
Except for what happened simes


----------



## maryanne1987

I really don't know lilesmom. My consultant wants me to have a section. I'm not keen to have one unless I absolutely have to. I've got till 35 weeks to sort it out though. I'm seeing my consultant next week so will discuss it more then. They want me to see a trama midwife too to discuss what went wrong in Auroras birth so I fully understand and what the risks are this time. I'm thinking I won't make any final plans till I've spoken to her. At the end of the day my main concern is baby getting here safely. This pregnancy has turned out to be very stressful lol. Glad I'm not the only one struggling to decide though, it's hard isn't it?


----------



## Lucasmum

Wow how generous what a lovely bag of goodies :flower:

I havent thought about newborn/tiny baby, I have all 0-3 Lucas was a big baby and he had newborn and it fitted maybe I should get a few smalle bits especially as she is going to be coming early poor little lady will be swamped other wise :blush:

Boring day for me today had to work and there was no parks or beaches in sight I had to do real work instead :haha:


----------



## LynAnne

Lucasmum, Honestly, I sort of feel like the newborn size is a bit pointless unless he comes early and is on the small size. I'm sort of happy to have him looking a little swamped in some 0-3 month outfits. I like knowing I will get my money's worth :haha: It's nice of MIL to have given us it all though. I'm super grateful!

lilesmom and maryanne, All this chat about planned sections makes me feel like I'm totally going to be the last to have our babies! Some days I worry that he's going to come early but I get the feeling that he's more than likely to be late!


----------



## lilesMom

It is a hard choice Maryanne.
If I didn't hve ds I think id go for c aection
But I want to be able to be there for him
Don't want him resenting bub cos mom disappears when bub arrives .
For my sake too.
I love my cuddles :)
I think decision will prob become clearer to us both nearer the time
I hope so anyway xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I hve a few new born ones
But I seem to hve bigger bubs 
So I don't go mad buying new born
Will be getting baby clothes from two different people if def a girl 
So I prob wont buy much more till I see what I end up with from them
Hand me downs r the job :)
Hee hee


----------



## lilesMom

4 days left to scan
It flew this time :)


----------



## maryanne1987

You could go early Lynanne. I know it's more common for first babies to be late but I know lots of people who went early. He could surprise you! 

I hope it will lilesmom, I'm getting stressed over it all. And DH is no help in making the decision. He keeps saying it's best to do what ever I feel happy with but that's no help what so ever. Gonna put it out of my mind for a few weeks and try and relax. 

Yey for scan soon! Mine is a week Friday! I can't wait! 

Boo for a normal day at work lucusmum, hope today is better for you. 

So we got all the things we need for baby out of storage last night, so today I'm washing and cleaning everything. I'm getting so excited now.


----------



## Lucasmum

Had a spot of blood when I wiped earlier wiped a few more times and still a few spots then left it a while wiped and it was brown blood but only streaks wiped lots more and nothing other than being incredibly sore from wiping :blush:

OH suggested getting checked but I'm not concerned that much there really wasnt enough to be concerned over I will keep an eye over the next 24-48 hours and see what happens :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no, hope your ok? We have a maternity triage unit we can ring for advice and then they assess whether we need to be seen over the phone, do you have anything like that near you? I really hope it stops for you soon. I spot a lot but my placenta is still half covering my cervix so it's considered normal, did they mention where yours is?


----------



## Lucasmum

I wouldnt even call it spotting just a few smears when I wipe, which I do a few times then its gone then 30 mins later I wipe again still nothing then I have a tinkle and and a smear again wipe and repeat :blush: I feel fine and she is moving well was but this is a normal quite time of day :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Hope alls ok hon xx
If u get worried go get checked.
But I think we hve all had spotting at some stage
And its annoying going up to be checked and wait for hours 
If its all fine
But id still do it for peace of mind if it persisted xxx

I've done something bad to my back.
It hurts really bad 
I think its from helping ds to walk by day.
He is doing more if it
And I hve yo bend over to hold him 
I'm in actual pain tonight
Wish Oh wasn't away.


----------



## maryanne1987

I really hope you both feel better soon!

How's the spotting now lucusmum? 

Are you going to be able to manage ok lilesmom?


----------



## Lucasmum

Seems to have all gone no more since I last posted, I've had thrush and have a feeling I may have a UTI which would explain it going to drop a sample in at the doctors tomorrow just to be safe :flower:

Ouchy hope the back feels better soon, nothing worse than back ache :hugs:

Is anyone else cold tonight I'm frozen dug out my fleecy jim jams OH is laughing at me as I'm never ever cold and these jim jams are my emergency feeling cold ones they are about 10 years old and in pristine condition as I hardly use them :haha:

Supposed to pour down with rain tomorrow which is a bummer as I had planned a nice day in the sunshine with one of my clients now it looks like we may be stuck indoors which will send her (and me) stir crazy making the shift feel twice as long :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Definitely not cold here. Had super hot weather the last few days so I'm currently wide awake sitting next to the fan. It's too hot to sleep. Normally I'm always cold though. DH thinks I'm mad as wear fluffy pj's all year round, he's the total opposite, he acts like its a topical heatwave in December, he's always really hot. It's meant to cool down tomorrow thought as we are getting rain too. Not happy as we were going to go blackberry picking :( sounds like it's really gonna spoil your day too Lucusmum. 

Sorry to hear about the thrush and uti. Hope they treat it and get it cleared up for you asap. But at least it does explain the spotting which I'm guessing is a relief.


----------



## lilesMom

Glad its gone hon. Xxx
The last time I had it and rang the hosp
She said get Dr to check of thrush
Cos it could cause it .
Glad its stopped though.
Not nice to see even when u know the cause xx

Back is a good bit better.
Having a hot water bottle and bump support day.
So far ds is allowing it :)
Could hve jinxed myself though.
Was so sore yest.
I must hve strained something 
Xx
Hope alls well with ye xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your back is feeling better lilesmom. 

Grrrr GD test today. I'm sat waiting for the second blood draw now. Very hungry and the woman next to me is working her way through everything in the vending machines nosily. Close to causing her harm and stealing her crisps.


----------



## lilesMom

Ha ha.
Xxx
Hve that the week after next too
Hope alls well with results xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Won't know till next Friday at consultant appointment and scan :( I tested positive last time so hoping to avoid it this time. I can't possibly have anything else wrong this pregnancy, I feel like my body is falling apart lol. I didn't have it with my son so hopeful it was just a one off.

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## Lucasmum

That made me chuckle maryanne :rofl:

Not a bad day today long though and worn out now rain spoiled my plans to some degree but still managed to get my lady out for a few hours :flower:

A whole weekend off now I'm treating myself to a late night (I always do this when I have a weekend off fall asleep on the sofa at 2230 and OH wakes me at 0130 to go to bed) :haha: OH has cleared his day tomorrow so we are going to do something have no idea what yet, because of the rain freebie V festival is out the window dont fancy sitting in wet grass for the afternoon/evening and Lucas goes to his nans on Sunday for 5 days :happydance:


----------



## Lucasmum

Hope the result comes back clear for you as you know I'm diabetic anyway so inject 5 times a day and check blood sugars 7 times a day as it is I never ever checked them before pregnancy unless I felt really rough :wacko:

I feel that I have become so accident prone since the pregnancy that its self has mainly gone smoothly but I cant believe the amount of accidents I've had its untrue my ankle just gave way in Tesco lots of people coming along asking if I'm OK OH just stood there rolled his eyes called me a flake and said just add it to the list, I knew he was joking but a little old dear didnt and had a right go at him, karma is a bitch or in this case a little old dear waving about her walking stick :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

I feel like I'm about 100 yrs old but fine apart from that.
Really feeling like this is my last preg.
Cant wait till Tues so I can run away for a few hours :)

Hope it comes back in the clear for u Maryanne
I didn't hve it with ds
Hoping I get lucky this time too .

Lucas mom my sil swore she gets accident prone when preg too.
Must be one of the many side effects if hormones xx


----------



## maryanne1987

What can I say, pregnancy is making me violent :rofl: I'm threatening everyone lately. 

I just feel like I'm falling apart at the moment. Today I just want this pregnancy to be over. I know it will be with it when little man is here. 

I totally think pregnancy can make you more accident prone. I always become really clumsy when I'm pregnant. I think we are all having a rough time at the moment aren't we. Defo an unlucky thread, we are all gonna be in full body casts by the end lol. 

Awww no I forgot it was the v festival this weekend lucusmum. That sucks :( 

When's your OH home now lilesmom? Are you managing ok. Must be tough being pregnant and looking after your little man alone.


----------



## lilesMom

It's a lucky thread too though
Cos with all our past histories, 
We r still here and pregnant
Hve to remind myself of that lots last few days :)

Mouse leaked last night so up at 4.30.
Thought it was great craic :)
But we dud get back to bed at 6.
He slept until ten!!!
Threatened to wake a few times but didnt
I was in heaven. :)
Longest lie in ever.
I usually hve to wake him for meds the very odd day he did sleep in
But he had them before going back to bed.
Shortens today too :)

Oh is back Monday but not till night time
We will be in bed.
Hve my scan Tues 
So I'm gonna escape for a bit.
Gonna add something nice into it too
Like a swim or something.
Just alone time :)
The week has gone pretty fast for all my moaning :)

He us never allowed away if I'm pregnant again though 
Hee hee 

Hope alls,well with ye xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Are ye all bf?
I was very sure I was.
But starting to Qs it now.
Thinking how difficult it will be with Simon too.
Starting to think bf for a bit 
But maybe switch to combo if its too rough 
I know I shouldn't go into it thinking I might quit
But also don't want to feel too much pressure in it.

Maryanne I think unless my consultant says he doesn't advise it

I'm gonna ask to be induced a little early and if that doesn't work quick enough.
Then section.
I kind of want to try without a section anyway
I've a feeling it will work thus time
But not sure if wishful thinking or real :)
Addressing that to u just cos u hve similar decision to make.
That's what I want now unless some other indication pops up in the meantime

Gonna try reflexology for last week r two as well I think


----------



## LynAnne

Lilesmom, I won't be BFing for my own reasons. I'm an incredibly anxious person and while I would love to BF for all the health benefits I know that it will do nothing for my mental health. Being the sole provider of food, having to do all the feeds no matter how tired, uncomfortable etc I feel just wont be good for me. I know that might sound a little selfish. If it's not good for me then it wont be good for my little man and I'd hate to feel frustrated or resentful towards him. Plus, for me, there is just something about knowing exactly how much he's eating that will ease the anxiety. 

Obviously I'm not anti BFing, I would if I thought i could do it without having a breakdown, but I've made my decision based on what I think is best for me and therefore best for my baby and family. I think every woman should be able to do the same. If that means you're considering combi feeding from the get go, go for it. Do what is best for you.


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad you got a lie in, you deserve it! Bet you can't wait for him to come home now. I really need to think what I'm going to be doing, but it's just stressing me out so much at the moment, I'm so worried about making the wrong decision and it effecting baby. My appointment with the trama midwife should be here soon so hopefully she will give me some insight and advise me on the best way for baby to come into the world. I so just want him here now. I just don't want to make the wrong desicion and live to regret it. 

I will be breastfeeding cause I'm still breastfeeding dd. Hopefully going to tandem feed if my body can cope. Dd isn't ready for weaning yet. As long as baby is fed and happy though then I don't think it matters how they are fed. My son wasn't breastfed as he was in intensive care after he was born and the stress stopped my milk coming in. He's healthy though and we never had any less of a bond as I didn't breastfeed. I wouldn't stress yourselves over it. Breastfeeding is wonderful but it's also a lot harder than I ever expected.


----------



## Lucasmum

I will breast feed, I fed Lucas till he was 17 months and only stopped for medical reasons it was horrific weaning him when he wasnt ready :cry: I did try and express with Lucas but got bored after a while so gave up, I'm planning to express after a 4 weeks this time so Lucas and OH can feed her only doing this as Lucas is desperate to feed her :dohh:


----------



## Lucasmum

I should add I was one of the rare lucky ones with B/F we didnt have one single issue I'm not expecting it to be so easy again but it would be nice :flower:

I've nothing against F/F so long as baby is happy and healthy who cares how they get fed :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww that's lovely lucusmum. I want to let Aurora self wean, she's no where near ready yet, must have been tough stopping when neither of you were ready. Our breastfeeding journey wasn't so easy, Aurora had a bad lip tie, reflex and I suffered with mastitis quite a few times in the early days. Plus had surgery twice in the first two weeks to repair damage after birth. But once we had found a good latch we were away. The first few weeks were so difficult though for me and Aurora. So proud that I stuck with it though. Its something that I really wanted to achieve.

How are you going to express? I still am rubbish at expressing. Considering an electric pump. I only manage two ounces in half an hour with a normal one.


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne u don't sound selfish at all
Happy momma, happy baby xxx
It is incredibly demanding being sole provider or it feels like sole carer xxx
If u know it would stress u out
Then its totally the right decision for u and bub xxx
Nothing wrong with formula xx

I think I might combo feed early
But I know it can be a slippery slope to abandoning bf :)
We will see.
Last time Simon was having problem latching
Didn't know but he had broken shoulder and was having a stroke!!
So no wonder :)
Then he was in neo for 8 days.
I tried bf after, sometimes he latched really well
Other times not,
I got really sore
And my supply couldn't keep up with him 
So I ended expressing and combo feeding him.
Which was fine for two mnths
But its really time consuming
Cos u hve all the work of bf , formula and expressing.
I stopped after I got mastitis
I just had enough, I was wrecked.
I think maybe I'm just scared it will "fail" again.

But no reason why it should 
So ill try anyways 
Cos I do want to.
But afraid ill hve no time for Simon too.


----------



## lilesMom

Wasn't finished typing
But mouse decided I was :)

Maryanne I got a hosp grade pump last time
But this time ill hve the medela swing electric
Its a great little pump
Had it at the end last time too

Lucas mom sorry u were forced to wean
That's sucky
But great job on keeping going so long xx


----------



## lilesMom

The way I'm looking at the decision now is that either way could be right or wrong
But I can only rely on my feelings and my gut instinct.
I'll take in all info and Drs advice and whatever feels right ill go with.
We cant tell the future 
So its not our fault if something did god forbid go a bit wrong
It could happen either choice we make.
Hugs
I'll prob be freaked out again in a a week or two
But I'm ok about it for now :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I had a bog standard advent hand pump, it was a bit time consuming but I was able to get good amounts and was freezing, as I said I was very lucky no issues anywhere and one hell of a good supply, if I'm half as lucky this time I will be thankful


----------



## lilesMom

Hope u are that lucky hon x
No reason why u shouldn't be 
hope I'm that lucky this time too
Id love if it just worked for us :)

Got a good walk in this morn.
Rained all day test
So only got one yucky rainy walk.
That I cut short cos it was so wet and miserable.
Its ok here now but cloudy
Meant to be a washout later too
So needed to get put while we could.

My friend is coming to visit with her little nephew today
Then just one more day left to scan and Oh 
Hurray


----------



## Lucasmum

I cant believe you already got a walk in I've only just got out of bed :blush:


Had a nice day out yesterday, we took the kite out and spent ages trying to fly it but there want quite enough wind to keep it up for long still the boys had fun while I watched and then we had a cream tea each :flower:

Today is the day Lucas is going to his nans for the week :happydance::happydance: not excited about the peace or anything :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope everyone is well today? :) 

We are swimming today. Well I'm not cause of this stupid cast but DH is in the pool with the kids and I'm sat watching on the side. Weather is so bad here so can't do much. 

Awww enjoy your time to yourself lucusmum!

Bet your so excited about your scan lilesmom, mine isn't till Friday and I'm counting the days!


----------



## Lucasmum

We had a major catastrophe :wacko:

Lucas forgot to pick up his beloved toy cat whom he has never been apart from "Little Stan" he has honestly been everywhere with us he even has his own passport :haha: Anyway Little Stan is here and i have to Facetime everyday so he can see he is OK and send Facebook messages from him, like I'm gonna remember to do that:blush:

He isnt worried about not sleeping without him (nor am I, I'm not there :haha:) just worried how Little Stan will cope with out him :dohh:

I offered to post him (he has been in the post once before) but we had major melt down in case he gets lost in the post, but did decide I could send him by pet courier :dohh: Not happening he gets second class post in an envelope or nothing so thats why facetime and facebook has to happen, please tell me its not just my child and yours would make ridiculous demands aswell and you would find yourself facetiming with your son and stuffed cat :shrug:


----------



## LynAnne

Just in from buying our pram! We decided to go for the Joie Chrome in damson as not only was it a great price but it was the one we liked the most. Feeling pretty chuffed as it is our first big purchase so it has made everything seem that much more real, like we are really doing this! Very exciting.


----------



## Lucasmum

Thats what we were going for until we found the quinny buzz second hand at price to good to miss I do love the one you have though :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

A whole week Lucas mom , sweet :)
Enjoy xx
Oh oh about Stan.
Id be afraid he get lost in the post too
If he us that special.
Happy facetime haha

Pool sounds good Maryanne
Might take squish tomorrow
Really should be taking him
He loves it bur its a lot of lifting

Hurray for pram.
Be nice reminders to look at for next few months xxx

No need here
My friend stayed ages
Was nice

Doesn't feel like scan is nearly here.
I've been so busy didn't notice the two weeks going


----------



## maryanne1987

Ih no lucusmum! I totally get what your going through. Zack has a little brown dog hammy that goes everywhere with him. It's like his comforter. I could not imagine what would happen if they were separated. It would be meltdown central. The face timing is a great idea. I hope it works for you.

It's a fabulous Pram Lynanne. We had the joie in damson when our bugaboo had to go in for repair. We were meant to sell it afterwards but I loved it so much I held on to it. I always find Pram shopping so much fun! 

How's your back now lilesmom?


----------



## Lucasmum

Sounds like everyone has had a good day, Stan has been out for a carvery with us or so Lucas believes OH is a whizz with photoshop :haha: 

I really need to get Lucas in the pool more, I just never have the time :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

My back has returned to just achy so I'm ok :)
I feel bad though cos I haven't put Simon in stander for a few days 
Its a really funny angle to put him in it
I knew if I did my back would never get better 
A little break wont hurt
He is standing lots out of it now too

How u doin ?
When do y get ur cast off?
Is it 6 weeks?


----------



## maryanne1987

That's so cute lucusmum! 

A few days wont make a difference lilesmom. It's great he's standing without it though. Bet your so proud. Yea it's not a bad break so hopefully 6 weeks, it's just annoying more than anything, and really itchy. 

Do any of your babies kick so hard it hurts sometimes? I mean I'm so glad to have him moving but some of the kicks are really painful, especially the ones that feel like he's kicking his way out of my cervix. Aurora was super active but never hurt me with her movements.


----------



## Lucasmum

I wouldnt say it hurts but it can be uncomfortable when she kicks, feel like we are going to have an Alien moment where she comes bursting out when she gets going :haha:

Little Stan has had his first facetime session I really do wonder sometimes if I'm a complete nut job or not :blush:

Its so quiet here I'm not really sure what to do with myself even the cat (the real one) is mooching around looking a bit lost without him here


----------



## LynAnne

Maryanne, I do! Just tonight he kicked me so hard in the cervix that I let out a little yelp! Most of the time it doesn't hurt at all and I absolutely love the wriggles and kicks but the cervix ones are very uncomfortable. I just remind myself that I'd rather have all these movements and kicks than none at all and worry all day!

Lucasmum, that is cute about Lucas and Stan, the things we will do to keep our kids happy, huh? Facetiming is a great idea, if a little odd. So adorable though.

Lilesmom, I've been getting a little back pain too although mainly it tends to be my pelvis that gives me trouble! Makes me waddle and walk like a wee old granny! I suppose it is good that you are only a bit achy now.


----------



## Lucasmum

Heartbroken, Lucas has just called distraught no reason what so ever he has stayed loads of times no problems, he was asleep and just woke up like it, going to see him and take him a few bits hopefully he will agree to stay as he has his holiday club starting tomorrow and he usually adores it :cry:


----------



## Lucasmum

Back home after calming him down managed to convince him to try the night and would pick him tomorrow if needed bed time now lol


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs.
Did u take him Stan
Maybe seeing Stan and ye he missed ye more?
I was terrible when young 
I wouldn't stay anywhere
My sis lived across the road from us
( she is much older, her daughter is nearly my age
I was supposed to stay one night
Got hysterical in middle of the night to come home
I didn't even know why
Just woke up in the night and things seemed all wrong
But I would hve veen better if they didn't bring me homr
I would hve seen everything was fine
I was a very clingy little child anyway :)

Hugs hope he is happy now
Prob just a passing phase on his part
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Itchy is a good sign I was always told its healing
Doesn't feel good at the time though
A knitting needle up the cast works well :)
Simon never hurt me with his kicks
I always though people were exaggerating when they say it hurt
But this little lady is already kicking harder than Simon at times.
I'm goosed later on when she is stronger :)
Hee hee.


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne I hve the granny walk too
Mostly if I sit down for a bit and then get up.
All creaky for a bit :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww no, hope he's ok lucusmum. Poor thing. Hopefully he will be ok to carry on his stay. 

So glad it's not just me Lynanne. Honestly his kicks the last few days have all been on my cervix and it makes me yell out sometimes it hurts so much. Maybe my cervix is a bit tender cause of the surgery I had on it after Aurora. It also freaks me out cause for a second it's almost the exact same feeling I had when my waters broke with ds and dd. I wish he would find somewhere else to kick. 28 weeks now though so hopefully he will turn again soon and stay turned this time. Kicks in the ribs actually sound appealing right now lol.


----------



## Lucasmum

It's not looking good he won't eat anything I think I will have to go get him after work poor little mite :(


----------



## lilesMom

Ah no
Hugs
Maybe he is a little under the weather if he had stayed before no prob
Hugs to ye xx


----------



## LynAnne

Aww, poor little lamb!


----------



## Lucasmum

I have no idea he isn't really like this ever I wonder if he is feeling a little insecure with the baby coming and all or if he is under the weather he is a funny little toot at times


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww no, hope he's ok.


----------



## Lucasmum

He is home and seems happy enough now he is filling his face with KFC :blush:

Had a good chat and there is no obvious reason what so ever, he met his baby step cousin for the first time yesterday, the room he has always slept in is out of bounds ready and waiting for his other baby cousin to arrive and things in the house are generally a bit different from what he is used to including a new dog, the one thing Lucas dosent cope with is change, OH was also reading up about puberty and boys especially ones who commit a lot and train hard for sports are starting puberty at about 9 or 10 so we are wondering if that has anything to do with it :shrug::shrug:

Sorry I have been so self absorbed today I hope you ladies are all OK and have had a good day :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Glad he is happy now
Sorry u didn't get ur break though xx
It prob is just the few changes in the house
Glad he is ok now he is home xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Wasnt it your scan today? How did it go, is she still a she :haha: thats always the first thing I ask


----------



## lilesMom

Its tomorrow hon thanks :)
Will be one of my first Qs too :)


----------



## lilesMom

OH should hve landed now 
So should be home in about an hour ish
Had to fend off a lot of dada dadada today :)
Almost like he knew he was nearly home :)

We went to pet farm playground place with my sis and her kids
So tiring but nice and fast day :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Dont you just love you do it all and they say dada :dohh:

Hope he is home soon, good luck for tomorrow :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad he's ok now. Zack hates change too, the little thing can send him into total meltdown. Apparently is common for children on the spectrum to reach puberty early. Zack started just after his tenth birthday. We are dealing with his voice breaking, hairs sprouting where there was no hair before and serious body odour. It's hard for him to understand what's going on though as he's so young. 

Good luck for your scan tomorrow lilesmom! Hope it goes ok. Bet you will be glad to have oh home now!

I'm back to the hospital tomorrow, have to have my GTT repeated. They phoned me earlier. No idea why. If it's cause they have misplaced the results I will go mental. I hate those stupid tests.


----------



## Lucasmum

I didnt know that maryanne its good to find out, they are mentally far to young to have any understanding of whats happening to them.

Seems we are all at the hospital this week I was there today for a diabetic check up hope they havent lost the results I would be annoyed aswell if they have


----------



## lilesMom

Maybe if ur results were borderline 
But hope its all clear for u xx
They can drop the vials or anything
Soo annoying when that happens 
Especially with a test like this one
With fasting and waiting around xxx

Thanks Lucas mom
Hope ur check up went well xx 

Getting ready to go now
But I'm lying in bed typing instead
I'm super lazy!!!!

Oh is home
Nice to hve the big lug back :)
Hee hee

I'll update after scan xxx
Hopefully she is still a girl :)

I keep calling her rosita
Cos oh doesn't like any of my names
So I'm trying to make him see mine r nice :)


----------



## lilesMom

All fine
She reckons girl too xx


----------



## maryanne1987

They didn't know at the hospital? No one had any idea why it needed to be repeated. Will find out Friday when I see my consultant hopefully. My hospital is a joke. They did this to me last time and lost 3 sets of results. Not a happy bunny now. Still anaemic too even with 3 iron tabs a day and my liver levels are starting to climb. They may as well just put me out of my misery and shoot me, that's all I'm fit for :rofl: there's literally nothing else that could he wrong with at the moment. 

So glad your scan went ok lilesmom and that Rosita is still a girl and hasn't turned into little Rowland lol. It took us a while to decide on a name for Aurora. She was going to be Melody for a long time, then Clara, then Odette but then I won DH round on Aurora after months of nagging. 

How's lucus today lucusmum? 

Hope all is well Lynanne.


----------



## lilesMom

That's so irritating xx
Our hosp is pretty good with results like that
But my last Drs had a tendency to muck up stuff too.
Hence the change :)
But with hosp u hve no one to change to.
Xx

My liver acids r ok 
But alt is goin up a bit
Iron and thyroid r coming down but still within range
Prob partly why I'm feeling crappy last week r so
I don't think ill escape oc again 
But I'm hoping!!
Last time it wasn't till week 37 or 38 ish mark I got itchy

Bub is measuring ahead by nearly a week same as Simon always was.
Which is good 
But I don't want any bigger :)

Placenta still low but still early for that.

Glad she is well though :)
Breech as well today, was head down last day
But still early for that too.

Bub might come up with her own additional section reason :)

Its tough when u cant agree on names
I really like Kate but cant win him round
His ex was Katie.
But from when he was bloody 15!!!;;
Seriously


----------



## maryanne1987

Kate is really pretty. I love classic names. Does he have any suggestions it is he just being difficult not agreeing to your suggestions? DH did that to me this pregnancy and last, kept saying he didn't like my choices but had none of his own. Men,


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad the scan went well :flower:

Arses about your levels maryanne :growlmad:

Lucas is OK making a curry (in this heat) 

I could never get OH to be serious about names and Lucas didnt help either then it fell into place :flower:


----------



## Lucasmum

Double figures I'm in double figures :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> Kate is really pretty. I love classic names. Does he have any suggestions it is he just being difficult not agreeing to your suggestions? DH did that to me this pregnancy and last, kept saying he didn't like my choices but had none of his own. Men,

He doesn't come up with anything
Same with Simon
He didn't give me his name till born
Hr doesn't like naming before they arrive
I don't want concrete just a rough idea
I stupidly gave him naming power again with me having veto power.
Cos we seemed to mc all the ones I named :)
It worked so I cant go back on it
Id just love to know what kind of ones he does like 


Hurray for double figures Lucas mom xxx

Lynanne how u doin?


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey for double figures lucusmum!!

I'm sure you will both think of the perfect name lilesmom. 

Whooping cough injection today. Can't believe I'm 28 weeks. If baby comes early again or I'm induced early then that's only 10 weeks away!!


----------



## LynAnne

Hey guys! I'm good. Can't believe that's me 28 weeks pregnant today! Where has the time gone?? Honestly though, I feel as though November is a really long way away which is probably a good thing as I've still got a bunch of things to do. Did the first little load of washing for his new clothes today as the weather is lovely so it'll dry really quickly. Holding off until October/November when the weather is rotten just doesn't make sense to do a big load of baby washing! Such tiny little clothes!!

I've got my 28 week midwife appointment tomorrow which I cannot be bothered with. The appointments always last about ten minutes and I always feel like she's judging me. Ugh. Waiting to hear if the pram has been delivered to the store for us to pick up tonight. Really hope it comes in, I just want it already!!


----------



## LynAnne

lilesmom, Kate is such a lovely, classic name. Very pretty. I've told DH that we need to be almost 100% certain of our name for little Monkey man before he arrives. I don't think I could deal with not having a name when he is born! I think we are still swaying towards Connor but I'm not completely sure because of its popularity! Gah.

Maryanne, Yay for being 28 weeks! At what point are we meant to get whopping cough vac? I haven't been spoken to about it yet but I knew about it. 

Lucasmum, I hope Lucas is doing better now that he is home. I used to get homesick when I was little. I could stay the night at a friend's house but by about 2pm the next day I would get anxious to get home. Hurray for double figures!


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey for 28 weeks! :) you can have the whooping cough/tetanus vaccination any time from 28 weeks, maybe your midwife will bring it up at your appointment? If not I'd mention it. It's more effective for baby the earlier you have it done.

Really hope your pram comes in for you. Honestly it really is such a lovely pushchair and the colour is amazing.


----------



## maryanne1987

And on the subject of names DH has now announced that he really likes the name Travis. Which I don't mind but not for this baby as we have had his name for months now. He's my Henry. Do you think it's wrong of me to put my foot down and say no I won't consider a change. I've even had stuff made with his name on. I know DH loves the name Travis but to me our baby already has a name. And he was the one who picked Henry to start with!!


----------



## lilesMom

I don't think u would be mean to tell him u hve grown attached to henry as henry Maryanne :)
He is the one looking to switch.
If u put it nicely , which I'm sure u would anyway 
Then he surely be ok with that xx
Since u said henry was his choice x


----------



## lilesMom

Connor is a lovely name too lynanne
Was on my boy short list till my niece used it :)
Xx
Hurray for getting bub clothes sorted
I must get mine off my sis and sil
Then wash them about 5 times
Cos I'm allergic to washing powder :)


----------



## lilesMom

Little man got his wheels today
He loves them :)
Soo cute and looks super comfy
 



Attached Files:







WP_20160824_18_07_54_Pro.jpg
File size: 46 KB
Views: 3









WP_20160824_18_08_11_Pro.jpg
File size: 47.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lucasmum

Lucas is fine and ready to be murdered :blush:

Hurrah for 28 weeks :flower:

I've not heard anything about whooping cough jab either will ask at my 28 week appointment, I havent actually seen my community midwife since I booked in, I didnt like her or her attitude much so I've not bothered with her appointments as I'm consultant led I see the midwives in the hospital and they are much nicer but I feel I should touch base with her its I assume it will be she who visits once we are home after the birth :shrug:

I'm not sure I like the name Travis but I love Henry and I think you should stick with it I dont think its unreasonable to insist on sticking with it :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

They r only just starting to recommend the whooping cough vaccine here
Some Drs say do.
Others wont mention it
I only heard it from my niece
Not my dr
I'll prob get it
But must read a bit about it first


----------



## Lucasmum

That looks fab not at all what I was expecting I love the wheel trims, Simon looks very pleased with himself, he is so gorgeous his smile is infectious :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

It's cute isn't it :)
He is soo happy in it
Moving himself bits already
I love it too cos he does :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad he likes it and yeah to moving himself already :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies, had a talk to DH. He's not happy but I said I think of this baby as Henry now and it would upset me to change it and although he's s bit stroppy he seems ok with that. 

Awwww lilesmom he's adorable and that wheelchair is awesome. Hope it makes things easier for you.

I dont bother with my community midwives much either lucusmum. Mainly after what she said about Henry having something wrong as he wasn't moving. I see the midwives at our local day assessment unit now between consultant appointments rather than the ones at my doctors surgery. They are lovely.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks xx
I'm just seen by hosp too 
Except for glucose test by my own Dr
That's the way it is if high risk here


----------



## Lucasmum

The midwives at the hospital keep telling me not to be mean and I should see her at least once but I just pull a face and tell them they can come see me at home :haha:

Just had a lovely cool shower its been so hot here today that 20 mins after this mornings I shower I felt as if I shouldnt have bothered :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

I feel bad 
I'm inside after a shower , blind down windows open 
Thinking feck off summer.
I want cold sunny weather :)
So ur not alone Lucas mom.


----------



## maryanne1987

It's so hot here too! Really muggy. I normally love summer by now I want cool nights and cuddly pj's. Fed up of being a sweaty mess.

Scan tomorrow!! Yey!!! Can't wait to see my little man.


----------



## lilesMom

Little man is,driving me cracked!!
Up in middle of the night again.
Now really needs a snooze but refusing to take one.
So just mooching around whinging
And driving me nuts!!


----------



## Lucasmum

Hell week as I'm dubbing it starts at 1430 today all the office staff are on holiday until next weds and for some reason or another they decided it would be good to leave me in charge idiots lol 

It means I finish my day in the office and again in there tomorrow bank holiday weekend means I get to work from home lucky me! 

Back in the office Tuesday and then can be me again weds supposed to be on the office but I'm vanishing lol 

It also means I get our emergency phone from 1600 today until 0800 weds morning as well 

You can figure out why I'm calling it hell week lol


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh no lilesmom I'm not good without slee either 

Good luck at the scan maryanne


----------



## maryanne1987

I feel your pain lilesmom. Aurora had a dreadful night too. Woke up at 10pm and then was awake till 3.20am! Totally refused to sleep. Never had a night that bad before. Really hope she sleeping by the time Henry arrives. Have you managed to get any rest today? 

That sound awful lucusmum. Bet you can't wait for maternity leave!

My baby girl is 1 on Tuesday. I feel so sad. Time goes so quickly!


----------



## LynAnne

It's not even all that hot here and I'm really feeling the heat in my flat. So not like me at all. I normally love summer and the heat but I'm secretly looking forward to the cooler weather and Autumn this year. Think that might have something to do with my little man showing up though! 

Had my 28 week midwife appointment this morning and everything was good as expected. Bump is measuring at 27.5 which is no big deal whatsoever but now gives me evidence when people say I'm looking big or "bigger than such and such who is due a month before you". I'm right about where I should be, I'm self conscious about my body, I worry about everything going well, STOP MENTIONING MY SIZE! :haha:

Maryanne, good luck with the scan tomorrow. I bet it'll be lovely to see little Henry again. I wish I could see my little Monkey man! Oh, and I wouldn't be happy to change names if we had picked properly. I'd associate the name way too much with my little guy. Although Henry isn't really my style (still a nice name though!) I definitely prefer it over Travis. Travis makes me think of the character in Clueless :haha:

lilesmom, I don't know how you cope. A lack of sleep right now would totally send me over the edge! Your wee guy looks so happy in his new chair. Such a gorgeous wee boy.

Lucasmum, good luck with "hell week". Doesn't sound like much fun at all but I bet it'll be over before you know it! I don't envy you though!


----------



## maryanne1987

Take no notice when people comment on your bump Lynanne. Every feels they have the right to comment on a woman's body the minute she falls pregnant and it really infuriates me. I'm measuring for 39 weeks. No surprise to me as I always measure big, I know it doesn't mean I'm going to have a giant baby, it's just how I carry. Yet it's made me really self conscious with people saying to me 'God your huge' when thy see me. I love my big bump. I'm really glad your appointment went well. I always find they get more exciting nearer you get to the finish line. And I have decided I bloody hate Travis so no way is it happening. He picked Henry so we are sticking with it.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LynAnne

I'm trying not to take notice but it's hard when it feels like everyone mentions it. Truth is I'm right where I'm meant to be and even if I wasn't and was bigger or smaller so long as me and baby are healthy who cares?! To be fair it's my legs I'm feeling particularly self conscious about - I swear they are getting all fatty! DH says I'm talking nonsense but they are the only place I've got a couple of little stretchmarks so I'm not making it up! :haha: I love your bump, maryanne. It's lovely!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Don't worry, my legs look like tree trunks atm. Could it just be swelling? Mine are a mix of swollen and fat :rofl: good thing about the big bump is I can't see them. I bet they will go back down as soon as you have had baby, and if they don't well who cares, you produced a human being, that's pretty awesome :)


----------



## LynAnne

That's what I keep trying to tell myself! Making a baby is a pretty amazing thing for my body to be doing!


----------



## lilesMom

Lucas mom that does sound tough
Hope they aren't too many Emergencies for u to deal with 
Xxx

Maryanne simes hasn't slept well in yonks cos of epilepsy.
I'm hoping he has settled a bit by time bub arrives too
If not I'm goosed :)
Fingers crossed for us both x

Thanks Lynanne :)
He is very happy with it thank god.
I keep getting surprised looks at my being pregnant.
I've no idea how cosmt bump is big!!


----------



## lilesMom

I haven't put on much weight but my legs and even feet r bigger :)
It's swelling and goes away within a little bit after birth.
My tummy has lots of stretch marks this time
But I wouldn't be doing any bikini modelling anyway 
So I'm not too bothered.
With Simon my bump was huge
I had lots of fluid and he stayed breech ages.
Which made me look wider.
I am rounder and a bit smaller this time.
But still hve a decent bump.
It pees me off a little when people r like
Oh are u expecting.
I suppose they could be being nice
But I think its very obvious.
Makes me feel like I must hve been very fat to say they cant tell I'm 6.5 months preg


----------



## lilesMom

I'm a bit childishly peeved this eve.
My niece is due ten days after me.
When I was preg with Simon my sis said she would do a baby shower for me
That never happened.
I had one from work friends which was lovely of them.
But I just got invited to my nieces baby shower the weekend of my bday.
I'm a little bit miffed.
But I know I shouldn't be
Its her first baby.
Think hormones maybe making me cranky !!


----------



## maryanne1987

Is there nothing they can do to help lilesmom? Zack used to have really bad problems sleeping due to his stomach condition. I didn't want him medicated to help him sleep but I know a few people it's worked for. I'm just a worry wort over medication. He doesn't sleep all night now but cause he's ten he just turns his telly on low and lies in bed till he drops back off. Aurora I've lost all hope that she will ever sleep through while she's little. She's never done even a three hour stretch without waking. Hope Henry is a better sleeper.

And I'd be annoyed over the shower too! On your bday weekend too!


----------



## lilesMom

They r trying to find combo of meds to control it.
But so far it hasn't fully responded to any of them.
Looking into surgery too 
But I don't think its a good option cos would be complete half his brain disconnected.
The limited control he does hve on right side would be mostly gone
And his leg is pretty useful :)
Its just trial and error with meds
And fingers crossed we find one that works.

They hve mentioned melatonin
But his trouble sleeping is mostly tummy problems 
Due to medicine side effects 
So I think it be useless in our case
He falls asleep easily
And doesn't want to wake up.
His tummy wakes him
And then cos his sleep is disturbed he has a fit.
But he isn't awful at the mo.
Getting good long sleep stretches so nor too bad.

Some kids just aren't good sleepers.
Is aurora very active by day?
Some people just naturally run a little faster.
Doesn't help when u need sleep though xx
Hugs 

I'm over the party again
Just had a little childish, what about me minute .
There r three of us preg in my family at the mo.
So be a bit weird for my sil too


----------



## lilesMom

Sometimes I feel like people aren't happy fir me with this preg.
All I seem to get is stuff like, 
How will u manage with Simon too.
Or hope they look after u for the birth this time round .
But I suppose they r just trying to be nice.
Our family is big.
I've 11 siblings and 45 nieces and nephews.
Think having babies is a bit old now :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Poor thing :( least he has a good mummy to look after him. 

Yea she's non stop all day. Literally hyper all the time. The health visitors have mentioned that they are concerned by the fact she's so uncontrollable. Personally I wasn't as she's only a baby but since they mentioned it it's played on my mind a lot. Guess I just worry cause if there should be something wrong how would I cope. Zack although he's older is still really high needs. I think I'm worrying over nothing though. I think the health visitors are just scaremongering and she's just a naughty baby. 

Wow 11 siblings! That's amazing! I have no family bar my DH, children and nan. Must be amazing! I think when you have your second baby there's always that lack of excitement, plus I'm sure they are just trying to look out for you though. Doesn't make it any less annoying sometimes though. I used to get the 'how will you cope with Zack and a baby' all the time when I was having Aurora. Sometimes I struggled to bite my lip.


----------



## lilesMom

I hve a nephew who was like that.
Nothing wrong except asthma.
He just did everything at the speed of light :)
Was and still is just running at a higher speed than others.
Much less so now he is grown up
But he still finds it hard to stay in one spot :)
But he is doing great in his job
And one of the nicest guys u would meet
Trust ur instincts.
Mom knows their child best xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I hve a nephew who was like that.
Nothing wrong except asthma.
He just did everything at the speed of light :)
Was and still is just running at a higher speed than others.
Much less so now he is grown up
But he still finds it hard to stay in one spot :)
But he is doing great in his job
And one of the nicest guys u would meet
Trust ur instincts.
Mom knows their child best xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks Hun. I do agree mums know. With Zack I just knew something wasn't right, but with her I think she's just a little sod and there's nothing at all wrong with her lol. I suppose it's good that at least they are keeping an eye on her. She's sleeping now though, so fingers crossed for a few hours! Hopefully you can get some rest tonight too.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope u get a good rest hon xx
Mouse is asleep too.
Had to lift him up myself.
Oh first day back at work.
Works late, then calls to his parents 
And gets back when I hve everything done again.
He is gonna get some shock to the the system if I hve to get a section!!!


----------



## Lucasmum

My biggest worry is another bad sleeper, I love my sleep Lucas even now is a crap sleeper, last night until gone midnight he kept me updated with how its hot and how its still hot and are you hot I'm hot felt, but his sleeping issues are down to his issues, one day his batteries will run out :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Simon was a great sleeper until we had to start playing with meds
He is like a little teenager
Doesn't actually want to wake 
But I forced to so he gets grumps
I've a feeling this one is gonna be a live wire 
Already waking me at 4-5 every morn


----------



## maryanne1987

Back from the scan. He's huge. Really really big. 4lbs2, head down, fully engaged which is absolutely terrifying. Huge chance he's going to come early. His heads so far into my pelvis that they couldn't see his face. Hoping he is just getting comfortable early. Gd tests were repeated as the were borderline, second tests were borderline again so have to have it repeated again Tuesday. In a great mood though knowing that he's ok. Even if all I saw was his bottom and legs.

Hope all you lovely ladies are good today?


----------



## lilesMom

That's fab hon xx
Great news he is growing so well
So if he did come early 
He would do great xxx 
Are they giving u steroid injections for his lungs 
Or I there no need since he is growing so well 
Xx
Glad its all good xx 
Hr could pop up again.
Little miss was head down second last scan
Breech last scan.
They still hve room to move about
But I'm not sure how much if he is over 4 lb. :)
My little girl is 1 lb 15 oz
And they thought she was a big bub :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad the scan went well how long are they going to leave you before induction, he could be here really soon bless him cant wait to meet his mummy :cloud9:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies. I was a little surprised over the size but they have assured me it's possible he could slow down later on. Just Gotta watch the being fully engaged so early as went in labour with Zack at 30 weeks but they managed to stop it. They are going to give me steroids though to mature his lungs just in case. It's just all suddenly sunk in how real this all is. I'm On cloud 9, we are having another baby :) think it's suddenly hit DH too as he's been treating me like a princess all night, won't let me do a thing. Just hope little man stays in for a bit longer. But yea sorry for rambling, I'm just so happy. 

Still no word on when they will induce if I don't go myself before then. They don't even discuss it till 35 weeks which seems really late to me but apparently that's the way it works now in our hospital. Do any of you know when your babies will be arriving yet?


----------



## lilesMom

That's great that alls well hon xx
Hopefully he hangs in fir a good few weeks :)
I'm sure he is nice and snug where he is xx
Think they prob discuss it a little with me next appointment
But not sure really.
Lots of people I've met doing scans
Say they don't even talk about any of that before 32 weeks.
Lots of factors can change I suppose
So maybe nor much point making plans that will be changed :)


----------



## Lucasmum

The latest they will let me go is 38 weeks which puts me at 16th, but they will decide at my 36+2 week scan which is 4th November my consultant is really nice though and has told me there is always room for adjustment as its Lucas' birthday on the 18th and dont really want top be in hospital for that.

Fingers crossed he stops in to cook for long enough glad they are giving steriods though just in case how exciting :flower:

2 more weeks till my 28 week scan and appointment.

Do any of you automatically have to see the anesthetist? I have an appointment booked for 32 weeks.

When I saw my consultant 2 weeks ago she asked if I have an appointment booked and I for some reason for she said diabetic team which I did straight after her and she said good organised already (if only she knew me properly :haha:)

After it kinda played on my mind and I did wonder if she had said anesthetist so when I saw the diabetic midwife last Monday I asked her and she said yes, which installed major panic the last thing I want is a section (I've nothing against them, I just dont have time for no driving for 6 weeks OH dosent drive and it would be hell baby, Lucas' kit bag ect on a bus as I couldnt afford to use taxis all the time)

It turns out they do it in my hospital to every consultant led patient, its a just in case thing as I will be induced early or if I wanted an epidural (again another no thank you for me)

So yeah just wondered if it was standard or just something thats done in Essex :shrug:


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea I see them every time lucusmum. They just weigh you, check your spine to see if is favourable for an epidural etc. In our hospital though you only get it if you have have a previous traumatic birth and are at high risk of a section. But in my friends hospital they give it to all women with a bmi over 30. Guess it varies by area. I saw mine at 23 weeks. He was so nice!


----------



## Lucasmum

I wanted an epidural with Lucas after declaring I was having no pain relief only been there 10 mins and was on gas and air :blush:

He came to give it to me but as I wouldnt/coudnt sit still he refused to do it as it was to dangerous I soon after saw his point but when I saw him walk out the room the poor bloke was called for everything under the sun I even tried to chase him to get him back :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

I sang while they gave me my epidural :)
Was the only way to keep me still and calm me 
Looked like a total weirdo
But it worked :)

Thought I might hve uti
Cos been very tired, confused and thirsty in patches
Tested my pee
And hve ketones and fairly high sugar
Doh.
I told Oh last week I thought I might fail gd test this time round 
Lucky I'm meant to hve it next week to check anyway.
Can this happen without gd?


----------



## lilesMom

26 weeks and double digits
Hurray.

My complications r increasing.
Id love bub at 37 weeks if all would be well.
But u never know when really :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I labour very quickly. I don't have a latent phase or early contractions, my waters break and then bam full on contractions with only a few seconds between. It feels like someone is ripping your insides outside. I had a fully natural birth with Zack. Not even gas and air, but that was because i was an hour and half and they wouldn't believe I was in labour till the head was coming out. They kept saying first labours take hours, clearly not. I remember begging for an epidural though and threading to kill the midwife as she kept saying no. With Aurora she was back to back so although I was fully dilated after an hour I couldn't get her out. 8 failed epidural attempts so ended up doing it natural again. Took me three hours to push her out though and was seconds from theatre. This time the anesthetist had looked at my spine and knows why they couldn't get it in. I have to have an epidural if I'm allowed a natural birth but he assured me that it's not all bad as at least I will be comfortable this time. 

Lilesmom I honestly have no idea, I only had gd last time. Don't remember anything to do with my though but could have just forgotten. Have you spoken to your midwife?


----------



## Lucasmum

Not sure about ketones but certainly high sugar can be a sign of a UTI how high are the ketones?

Mine are checked by blood level rather than wee level so I have no idea if the range would be the same or not but I can look at what they are for treatment, though my treatment would be different to yours I suppose :shrug:

I've never had them high but if my blood sugars are high I have to check my ketones but they have not since pregnancy got high enough to check, but they fall into 3 ranges where I have to increase insulin in stage one and two by certain amounts and monitor and if they are in stage 3 I have to increase insulin and go straight to A&E :dohh:

OK hafter lots of googling I cant get a clear answer about ketones and UTI's unless your bloody diabetic which if thats the case they could be, I dont know hun its not looking promising for the GD test :hugs:

But double figures :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lucasmum

I thought Lucas' labour was fast once the contractions started but Zack has beaten it :haha:

Quick Lucas birth story then I'm going back to bed :blush:

I went to be monitored on his due date (16/11) as per usual I'd had no movement all day wasnt the first time I had been to monitored in fact by then I was on first name terms with all the midwives and was about to invite them for Christmas I spent so much time in that unit :haha:

They checked him all was good they sent me home and told me to come back to the day clinic the next day, when I turned up I saw a consultant and he flicked through my notes and said I'm not even bothering with you your going straight to a ward to be induced you seem to have spent more time here than I have, again :blush:

Had a panic as my car was in the car park OH dosent drive and no bag, but before I knew what was happening I was on a ward in a gown wearing paper knickers :haha:

OH went home by bus and got my bag whilst I called anyone and everyone I trusted to drive my car home.

About 2000 they inserted a pessary and said they will check in the morning, when they checked the doctor said your 4 cm and can go to delivery, I was like cool this dosent even hurt at all whats the fuss :wacko:

Off I was wheeled to delivery they had a check and said your 2cm but can stay as they was no one else there at all, I think they were bored :haha:

A short while later someone did come in in real labour not like my fake one so I was basically ignored while they dealt with her.

At 1600 they were bored again so decided to break my waters and start me on the drip, by 1730 OH was hungry so sent him for food and peace and quiet :haha:

At 1800 a lovely student came to see me and asked how I was doing (during all this they had cranked my drip to max) I told her I was in agony she looked at me with a well you are in labour look, but it was my wrist that hurt it had ballooned and I couldnt move it :shrug: Turns out they didnt site the drip properly once resited within minutes I was begging for drugs :blush:

It was about 1900 by this point and I was hurting they emptied my bladder for me (I cant do it myself properly and can pee on demand every 35 seconds if needed) which bought some relief as I wasnt so worried about peeing on everyone :haha: I begged for an epidural and the anesthetist came by at at 2000 refused as you know and left, when I got up to chase him I had a really bad urge to push, so they checked and I was 7cm :happydance: getting there

Midwife went to get pethadine and when she came back she asked to examine me before the shot I told her to feel free once I've had the injection :blush: she agreed when she checked I was fully dilated with a head to be seen 3 pushes later and sideways coming out my very purple and swollen Lucas was here :cloud9:

His colour and size came from him turning during labour he had always been back to back but spent the last 24 hours undecided and was spinning he even decided to try and turn coming out, he still an awkward little thing now and likes to be different :flower:

Sorry there was absolutely nothing short about that :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

I couldn't get a clear answer from google either really.
But I'm thinking I'm prob borderline ish at the mo.
Hoping I can pull it back with diet.
I've had ketones in my pee before from liver
But never sugar and ketones
Sugar was pretty high.
Got to third level , the brown on the test strip.
Ketones were just the one beyond trace
So not bad.
Bub has bigger head and tummy already than rest of body 
But not by loads.
I'll test again in a bit 
And ring my gp when she is in
Id say best thing to do is clean up my diet 
And do that test next week.
Thanks ladies xxx 

Simes birth was long long long.
But actually fine except for his stroke.
I did get three gels.
Waters broken
Eventually got to 4 cms with these
Went on drip.
Max drip for a little bit
Got epidural.
24 hrs on the drip to eventually hve him
Threatened with section all the second day
In hindsight should hve jumped at it ;)
Once got to pushing.
Only 45 mins but episiotomy and we both got infection
And vacuum and Simon had broken shoulder and stroke.
But actually being in it
I did fine cos I never believed anything would happen him from it
And didn't know he was stuck till afterwards.
Births r just never easy I think 
Fast or slow.
Each had drawbacks
Getting epidural was way better than I thought
But had to sing like a looper
Singing is my stress relief and happy place :)
I'm pretty good if I do say so myself :)
Would only admit that not in person
I'm actually really not a boastful person


----------



## maryanne1987

Great to have a diabetic expert on here! :) you can help me if I end up with gd again this time lucusmum. I was pretty rubbish at controlling it last time. Tests are only borderline at the moment so that why they are repeating them, plus babies belly is measuring really big. I hope the test comes back clear though. Hoping baby is just a fatty lol. Could not believe how chunky he was on the scan yesterday.

You know with the epidural lilesmom, could you feel anything? Was it numb or just less pain?


----------



## lilesMom

Completely numb Maryanne
I went to sleep after I got I
Cos had been there ages awake already 
And half in labour.
I was wrecked.
But it prob slowed progress, me going to sleep.
It was magic pain be gone though :)
Top of drip is tough.
I was grand with tens till top level


----------



## lilesMom

Just out of Dr
Got antibiotic for uti
She said sugar could just be leaky kidney during pregnancy.
Doing the test next week anyway
But hopefully be fine.
Xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Lilesmom your birth was long, I would have give up and gone home :haha:

Could just have been the UTI playing tricks on your wee, they are good at that, after a kidney disease I'm not to bad on infections either :haha:

Kidneys are my old lady in me thing, I always tut at young girls with crop tops on in the col wet weather and will happily lecture them on kidney disease and how they need to look after them (says the person who if she has chippy chips pours equal mount of salt to chips on them :blush:) A nephrectomy isnt the most pleasant of operations its a long healing process unless you are lucky enough to go through key hole surgery (even thats not lucky the end result is still the loss of a kidney) if not you get left with a 14in scar across your front, I have even been known to flash it :haha: You have to monitor all the time have function tests every 6 months not much fun really :wacko:

The diabetic thing for me is really controlled by the amazing team of diabetic nurses and midwives that look after me I truly believe if it wasnt for them and their immediate actions constant support and so on I would have said goodbye to you ladies many months ago, I only hope you ladies get the same support as I do, of course I've cleaned up my diet myself though I wouldnt have complained if they wanted to come round and cook :haha: I suppose the rest of it I knew anyway just didnt really put it into practice a great deal, it was always a few more carbs wont hurt and oh its just the 10th time this week one more pudding will be OK and would often forget to take insulin out with me but instead of thinking maybe I should be careful what I order I just went with whatever I fancied :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

My sis lost a kidney recently ish too.
They don't even know why.
Think maybe reflux or an untreated infection
So I always make sure to go fast if I suspect uti.
My sis had keyhole
Was very shook looking for a few weeks 
But recovered really fast.
Thank god.
U need good support for diabetes don't u
An ex house mate and still friend ended up in a coma over unmanaged diabetes
He is good now .
Gave him the shock he needed to look after himself
Without doing damage
Thankfully.

We went to Dr today.
Then went to pick up second hand pram
We changed our mind and decided
Needed proper pram instead of nest and buggy.
I was always a bit unhappy with just the nest really
We get home.
Ds is starving.
I go to the loo
Come back and Oh has gone to bed.
Yeah sure u go rest pet
I'm only preg with a uti and a son who barely slept last night
That I looked after
But sure if ur tired , u must come before all that.
Stupid sod!!!;


----------



## lilesMom

Was def tempting to give up and go home Lucas mom :)
It was when the nursing shift changed over repeatedly
And I got the,
Oh are you still here u poor thing.
That I felt a bit like is it ever gonna happen :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Oooh what Pram did you buy lilesmom? I'm so glad you said that about the epidural, I'm looking forward to a easier birth this time hopefully where I'm more comfortable.

Lucusmum it's great you have people looking after you making sure it's controlled. My nan has type one. Ended up in coma with kidney failure before they found out she had it. She ok now though with insulin injections. It must be tough having to live with taking the meds all the time.


----------



## lilesMom

I actually never heard of it before.
Its abdor , think its polish brand.
But its lovely.
Must just wash it all and get matress .
It's pretty and lilac and grey.

Epidural is honestly magic stuff.
I'll be revisiting it again :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I just googled it, they look lovely prams :)


----------



## lilesMom

It looks solid and cosy
I'm happier we hve it :)
Thanks


----------



## Lucasmum

That looks a lovely pram :flower:

I'm used to the injecting I've been doing it so long, just being pregnant means an extra injection and ever increasing insulin I seem to take alot but better than than not enough :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xx

I imagine it takes a bit of getting used to,
Injecting yourself.
I used to get seriously sweaty and faint if a needle approached me.
But I'm good now.
But I still hate when they cant draw blood first go.
If it goes on too long, I still get a bit sweaty 
My veins r mostly buried.
They often hve to call one or two more people to try :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I was the same, used to feel shakey and faint if I saw a needle but now I do my fragments injections by myself. All it took was for DH to forget to do the morning one and the risk of baby being hurt got me over it and I did it myself. I still would rather not have them but I'm glad that I've got over a huge phobia that's affected me my whole life.


----------



## Lucasmum

Its a bit like a crazy zoo here at the moment, my friends son is staying the night so Lucas has got all the reptiles out to show him, they have abandoned my poor dragon who is happily annoying the cat :haha: whilst they play with the snakes in another room :wacko:

Thankfully the boys get on really well together so its actually been quite peaceful I dread bed time though :wacko:


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm no good with blood tests, I used to be fine until I was rushed to A&E and got told Lucas was an ectopic pregnancy and they needed to do surgery asap the doctor tried to put a cannula in but completely ruined me both arms were battered and I have never seen bruising like it the nurse came in was horrified sorted me out scanned me and told me there was nothing wrong with me :wacko:

When I went for my 12 week scan booking in and bloods all done together in a room full of pregnant ladies I fainted and have done every time nearly since I have to be lying down with my head lower than my feet if I want to stay with it :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

Insects was my big thing.
Until I went travelling
There were soo many bugs 
That I just had to get over it
If I freaked out over everyone
Id just be one big freak out :)
I'm still not amazing
But I'm a hundred million times better.
Still hate moths though.
No idea why!! :)

God Lucas mom that's awfull.
Thank god though he didn't get it in.
Doesn't bear thinking about if they did suceed and went ahead.
Xxx

With having Simon, they needed to give me a drip.
Took three people trying and 1.5 hrs
That did get me squirmy
Was worse than the epidural.


----------



## lilesMom

Well done to ye both on the injecting.
Not easy in the start ill bet xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Awwww lizard annoying the cat. Is that a bearded dragon? Zack desperately wants one, I'm nervous it would be super hard to look after though. 

Don't start me on bugs lilesmom. I can't do bug sat all. Bar snails and ladybirds, that's it. Moths and butterflies are the worst, I'm terrified of them.


----------



## lilesMom

I weirdly like butterflies but not moths
Same thing except different colours :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Even more weirdly I like moths but butterflies freak me out :blush:

Yes he is a bearded dragon, so easy to look after he would more difficult if he like his greens but in true male style he wont eat veggies so that saves me hassle of messing about with them each day, I feed him twice a week and clean him out fully once a month and clean his poop as as he does them then just fresh water daily which he mainly stands in, he has a bath once a week to help him poop as he dosent have the veggies :flower:

I would get an adult one rather than a baby as they tend to be skittish and need a lot more work adults are just fat and lazy or maybe thats just our boy but he loves a cuddle and loves to sit looking out the window and chase the cat :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Moths are zombie butterflies, I hate the things :/ 

Ah thanks lucusmum. We have lots of animals but never had any reptiles. I'm so worried about buying him one and then killing it. Might consider it soon.


----------



## lilesMom

We hve a cat, a dog and 4 chickens.
That's it so far and will be till the kiddies r older.
But I do like lizards :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Haha I know how you feel we had talked about it for ages then a friends mum said I'm sick of the talk and no action and loaned us some gekos which we kept until they died :wacko:

Stayed clear of anything until I had to rescue our dragon he had been returned to the pet store so many times when they told us his story he was coming home with us there and then, to be honest it could have been a complete load of rubbish but they were closing down as well and didnt know what they were going to do with him :dohh:

The snakes, well I've owned a few in the past but never nice ones everyone I got was vicious as hell and I didnt touch them after the first few bites so wasnt convinced when Lucas said he wanted snakes last Christmas but we researched found a very good reptile shop and visited a lot before committing to anything they were fantastic let us hold them no rush no feeling forced to buy so when we did commit we got from there and they are the cutest little things ever no issues no nastiness from them or anything, we go down once a month to stock up food for the snakes and dragon though we have to supplement him with pets at home as its a 100 mile round trip :wacko:

But they make great pets :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

We want chickens lilesmom! Our dog really really hates birds though so for now it's a no :( where we live it's really rural, every one has chickens, our neighbor even has goats. 

I think I'm just scared as I've never owned a reptile. Snakes are a no go for us as my nan lives with us and she's terrified of snakes. But Zack and DH both really want a lizard. We got offered a chameleon as their owners are moving to a no animal house but I'm undecided. We already have a dog, three cats, two hamsters, two rabbits along with all the dogs we regularly have here as I'm a dog trainer. Must be mad considering more lol.


----------



## lilesMom

We had ferrets too.
But they escaped during a storm and we never got them back.
They were so cute and good.
Some ferrets r vicious biters too.
But these ones were fab.
Would sit on your head :)

The chickens r really friendly.
Follow u everywhere.
Which is good but also bad :)
They literally hop into everything u try to do in the yard :)
The eggs r yummy though :)


----------



## lilesMom

I don't think a lizard would add too much work for u really.
Its cos I couldn't trust ds not to hurt it.
No house animals until he is older.


----------



## Lucasmum

I would love chickens but being on the 1st floor with no garden I'm not sure OH would agree to it :haha:

I cant wait till we move to a bigger place with a garden chickens and a veggie patch are the only thing I want in the garden :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

We love our veggie patch. I can't grow anything cause plants hate me but DH and Zack grow a lot.

We are hopefully moving as soon as DH finishes his degree. It's taken years as he can only do it part time cause of work. We are hoping to emigrate but if not it's going to be Scotland or Ireland. I really want a house with land so we can have bigger veggie patches and be more self sufficient. I'd ideally love a small holding with sheep, goats, chickens etc but DH isn't so keen on that lol.


----------



## Lucasmum

That is my idea of heaven maryanne can I come with you :haha:

I wouldnt bother with plants either as I kill them :wacko:

Where would you like to emigrate to, its not something I have ever wanted but my mum lives in Spain and my brother in South Korea, recently with the work OH is doing he is thinking about in the next few years moving us all out to the States on a work visa, not entirely convinced but because he is stupid he told Lucas and when I pulled a face guess who became the worst most meanest most horrible most cruelest most nastiest mum in the world :dohh:


----------



## Lucasmum

We did a while ago decide we wanted out of the south East, we are only 40 miles from central London and its reflected in rent prices and so on we looked at either Sheffield or Belfast (which was a lot more expensive than I thought it would be) but in Sheffield I can get a 4 bed house in a good area for the same rent we pay now which is a 2 bed 1st floor shoe box type thing :wacko: I've not considered Scotland but its probably worth me looking into my niece starts Glasgow uni in a few weeks


----------



## Lucasmum

This having two children lark is harder than it looks, its 1230 and I've only just managed to convince them to wash and dress at least with a baby she gets no choice and cant answer me back and play just one more game 36 times on the xbox :haha:


----------



## LynAnne

Ooh, I couldn't emigrate. I'm way to much of a Glasgow girl plus all my family live here and I couldn't imagine being away from them. I see my parents at least once a week and all my sisters at least every two weeks - take me away from them and I'd be lost. Luckily DH works with his dad and so we'll never have to move away for work purposes. My little sisters are training to be actors and it's quite possible that they'll have to move to London and the like for periods of time for films/theatre shows and that is a horrible thought!! I wouldn't try to talk them out of it though. I'm so proud of them. They are insistent that Glasgow will always be their main base but they might have to travel for a few weeks or months at a time. 

DH and I have officially unofficially chosen our name for our little Monkey man. Looks like we are going to go with Connor Steven Vastrik [surname]. Our other choice was Fergus and whilst I love that name he just doesn't feel like a Fergus.


----------



## Lucasmum

I love Glasgow not that I've been in years, a friend moved up there recently and I keep meaning to go up for a visit but never get round to it :flower: I lived in Helensburgh up until I was 6 and always loved the train ride into Glasgow, my niece is starting at the uni soon so really need to make an effort to get up and visit :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

It's easy for us to move. We don't have any family bar my nan, that's it, and where ever we go she will be coming with us 100%. We have looked at a lot of places we could possibly go, there's job opportunities in Norway for him or in the states, even Canada. I still really want New Zealand but we would be seriously limited there for work prospects. We shall see what the future holds. It's all rather exciting planning it and looking at different places. The saving money is not fun though! 

Lucusmum I feel your pain. Zack is driving me insane today and Aurora isn't much better. Zack is practising for some game championship so glued to the Xbox and DH is super proud, treating him like he's won an Olympic medal, so I'm getting no help or attention from them and Aurora is in devil child mode and is destroying our house and screaming no at me. All this when I'm trying to bake her birthday cake. Cannot wait for my little man to arrive, looking forward to newborn cuddles and like you said him not being able to answer me back. Glad I'm not the only meanest, nastiest mum in the world. I think I'm that everyday. 

I love the name Connor Lynanne. Did your Pram arrive after?


----------



## lilesMom

I've been to Glasgow on mini breaks a few times.
Love the friendly people and the city :)
Haven't been anywhere out of Ireland in 4 years now!!
Don't hve the money or the energy :)

I've caught up but my brain is mushy :)
Went to beach this eve.
Was soooo nice 
Xxx

Lovely name Lynanne xx

Lucas mom how ling is ur second child staying for?
I think its harder when they aren't yours.
I had my sis two during the week for an hour and half.
I was glad when she came back :)


----------



## Lucasmum

He is back home now well his dad collected him this evening but I found out he stayed somewhere else Friday night, maybe they are just passing him around, well jealous I didnt think of that :haha: He is a good kid a year older than Lucas but mentally a lot older so there was a lot of teasing that led to Lucas being a strop some of the time :wacko:

I'm bloody exhausted though they didnt go to sleep till gone midnight and where up just before 0600, the oncall phone hasnt stopped ringing but thankfully I've not had to go out yet, one client did call and ask would I go out in the night to put his wife back into bed and I told him no earliest I can go is 0700 knowing his carers get there at 0730 and he said its not worth it, sounds mean but we arent there for that anything like that he would need to call paramedics which he wont do :dohh: Still have a horrible feeling he is going to ring about 0400 though dreading it :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

I don't think it sounds mean hon
Ur right, its ambulance he should call then.
Is she very feeble?
Its tough on the couple.
But u cant look after the whole world either 
Just cos u offer care by day.
Aging is tough.
My mom and dad r 76 and 81.
My dad is flying mostly.
But my mom has lots of health issues.
Its tough on them both .
Aging is sucky but much better than the alternative .

Is Lucas grand again now he is home?


----------



## lilesMom

Little missy is being much quieter last few days.
Still getting movement but much less.
She is prob in different positions but I prefer being kicked away mad &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Lucasmum

I've felt the same, less movement enough, but less :wacko: I think she may have turned and thats why, on Thurs she did something no idea what in there but my whole tummy was rippling for ages and it was one hell of move and since then its been less but when I do it feels a lot lower down if that makes any sense what so ever :wacko: Feels like she is stood up doing a jig :haha:

Yeah she is 89 and has severe dementia its tough on him but if I do it once he will expect it again and after a few wake nights there last year I'm more than aware she can be up on the hour every hour and I cant keep rushing across town through the night I'm far to tired :sleep:

Lucas is fine now I reckon it was hormones just what I need a new baby and him hitting puberty :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah little munchkin is switching between breech and head down too
Think that's why it differs so much

Hope so anyway.

Oh oh on puberty.
Not looking forward to all that with Simon. :)
But its a ways off anyway

Aren't boys supposed to be easier than girls though.
Hope so.
My girls is a lot further off.
Hee hee


----------



## lilesMom

That is hard on him.
Could he get respite care for her sometimes
So he can hve a break.
Poor guy.
But u def cant go in middle of the night.
It wouldn't just be a one off thing, def.
Xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

He wont have it and she just screams and wails when she cant see him she was in hospital recently and spent most time under sedation quite sad really.

Lilesmom do you mind me asking what age your mum was when she had you I assume she was an older mum? And how did effect you growing up or did you not notice any different :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Aw that is sad .
Dementia is terrible.

Mom was 40 when she had me.
I didn't even notice she was older than other moms.
Still don't really.
Her mind set is much younger than lots of younger moms.
She was always loving and fun
So all was fine
:)
Only drawback was she hit menopause while I hit puberty
Lots of sulks from both of us for a year r so on and off.
But no predicting when we will hve menopause anyway.
So I wouldn't let that stop me if I want another one later.


----------



## lilesMom

Id love to stay in bed with a book for the day.
I'm not feeling sick anymore really
Just incredibly lazy!!!
But unfortunately mouse has other plans :)

Hve to go to his preschool tomorrow for admission meeting 
Then he starts the next day.
The nerves r kicking in
But I think he will like it.
Still seems a bit surreal though to be honest.


----------



## LynAnne

Maryanne, yeah we got the pram last week. It's brilliant. I can't wait until we can pop our little guy in it!

Got to go to the hospital today for my anti d injection for being rhesus negative and I really don't want to! It's not that I'm scared of needles or injections. It's just I don't know exactly where in the hospital I'm going and that puts me on edge!

Dog also has to go back to the vet on Thursday to be put under anaesthetic for a scale and polish which I'm not looking forward to. She's just my little baby!


----------



## lilesMom

Best of luck with finding the place.
I'm sure lots of people around to help if u get a bit lost xx
Best of luck to ur dog too x


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad you like the pram lynanne. Bet you can't wait to use it. Hope the hospital goes ok. I'm sure your dog will be ok, I totally get it though as my dog is my baby. And when I'm working I spend all my time telling people don't baby your dogs. Oops. What breed is she?

Awww lilesmom I hope it goes ok. Kids starting nursery is always tough. Zack took it ok but I fell apart :( sounds like he's got a place in a great nursery though.


----------



## LynAnne

lilesmom, I'm sure there will be plenty of people to ask if I get lost but I just always prefer knowing exactly where I am going before I have to go somewhere. One of the wonderful things about my anxiety!

Maryanne, she's a little Jack Russell Terrier. We were determined not to baby her and had a whole bunch of rules set out before we got her but most of them went out the window pretty quickly! Dogs are just such a big part of the family.


----------



## Lucasmum

lilesMom said:


> Aw that is sad .
> Dementia is terrible.
> 
> Mom was 40 when she had me.
> I didn't even notice she was older than other moms.
> Still don't really.
> Her mind set is much younger than lots of younger moms.
> She was always loving and fun
> So all was fine
> :)
> Only drawback was she hit menopause while I hit puberty
> Lots of sulks from both of us for a year r so on and off.
> But no predicting when we will hve menopause anyway.
> So I wouldn't let that stop me if I want another one later.

Thats good that you never noticed, I do worry about about being the older mum at school things and so on, but I dont feel 40 my mind set is also a lot younger :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Maryanne xx
I'll be fine so long as I know he likes it .
I'll be glad of a break so long as he is w there though

I used to really hate going places I didn't know too
I've had practise runs driving and getting to places so I will know where I'm going to .
But since having Simon I don't hve the time or energy for it
And I'm much better off .
I hve to try leave early though
I hate finding a place when later.

Little madam is moving my belly again today.
Must hve been growth spurt and or position :)
Happier now :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Good luck at the hospital I'm sure you will find it OK :flower: I always say pets are pets and not babies but all my animals are my little babies and get treated like it :blush:

I bet Simon will love preschool how is he getting on with his chair :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Lucasmum said:


> lilesMom said:
> 
> 
> Aw that is sad .
> Dementia is terrible.
> 
> Mom was 40 when she had me.
> I didn't even notice she was older than other moms.
> Still don't really.
> Her mind set is much younger than lots of younger moms.
> She was always loving and fun
> So all was fine
> :)
> Only drawback was she hit menopause while I hit puberty
> Lots of sulks from both of us for a year r so on and off.
> But no predicting when we will hve menopause anyway.
> So I wouldn't let that stop me if I want another one later.
> 
> Thats good that you never noticed, I do worry about about being the older mum at school things and so on, but I dont feel 40 my mind set is also a lot younger :flower:Click to expand...

I think u wont be alone hon.
There r loads and loads of later moms now
I'm 36 in a week and a bit
And I'm kinda thinking this isn't my last.
Well on my good days I am :)


----------



## lilesMom

A neighbour is having her wedding in a months time.
I half want to go but don't really.
It seems like so much hassle
But she is really nice
Cant bring Simon.
Not sure if I should go or not.
We aren't friends really
Just friendly neighbours
I could go weeks without seeing her
If u were me would u go or not go?


----------



## lilesMom

He likes the chair lots.
Using it a bit everyday.
But I'm gonna try not bring it around in my car till after bub
Its heavy lifting in and out of boot .
But for school he will use it all the time
I'm delighted he got it in time for school .
Thanks x


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad he is still loving it :flower:

Most day I think this is the last it has to be the last but then I think if I have another straight away it wont be so bad, I darent tell OH these thoughts though I think he would drop dead :haha:

Can you have a hoist fitted in the car for lifting the chair in and out?


----------



## maryanne1987

Lucusmum your only as old as you feel. A good family friend had a baby at 46 and it never held her back. Her son is 16 now and he doesn't care one bit about his mums age. Only thing is his brothers are a lot older than him. There's 25 years between him and his one brother!

I'm sure he will love it lilesmom, plus means you get some well earned rest. As for the wedding do you want to go? If you do go for it, if not I'm sure no one would be offended as you aren't close. 

Awww Lynanne, I love terriers. I have a patterdale terrier. Most wonderful dog I've ever owned.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm 29 but I have been thinking Henry will be my last. DH has talked me round though. Won't be leaving much of an age gap again if we do go for another though due to my egg count. People will think we are mad but I don't care. We are happy and that's all that matters :)


----------



## lilesMom

Lucasmum said:



> Glad he is still loving it :flower:
> 
> Most day I think this is the last it has to be the last but then I think if I have another straight away it wont be so bad, I darent tell OH these thoughts though I think he would drop dead :haha:
> 
> Can you have a hoist fitted in the car for lifting the chair in and out?

I know.
I've asked Oh if he thinks we r done or not
And he looks at me like I'm mad
Preg with num 2 and thinking bout num 3!!
He will most likely get broody again before me .
He usually does.

I could get a hoist but can't afford it.
I can barely afford the car :)


----------



## lilesMom

My oldest sis is 21 yrs older than me.
My oldest niece is a yr younger :)
I've always liked it though .
Some of my nieces were like sisters

Thanks Maryanne.
I think ill tell her we cant go.
I'm 95% sure she wont be upset anyway :)
I'm very boring
Don't like going out much at all anymore
Let alone in a months time.

Small age gaps has worked very well for my bro and sil.
Its my back is the only thing that puts me off.
If I could hve a preg without hip pain
Id jump at it again


----------



## lilesMom

I think I need a year in the middle anyway.
Hve to get to healthy weight
And hope that helps with hips.
Or I might decide I'm done once I hve newborn. And ds :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I assumed they would be expensive to fit, always the way isnt it :wacko:

That positive to hear maryanne the only thing that makes me feel old really is carrying all the extra weight and the strain it put s on me I would need to lose a good chuck of weight before I tried if I try again :haha:

I probably wouldnt bother with the wedding but I'm also a boring and dont like going out much these days :blush:


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm Glad it's not just me. DH and I never go out. We just do things as a family as we are both super clingy and wouldn't leave the children. Plus as sad as it sounds he's my best friend. We are perfectly happy without going out. 

I'm in on the losing weight too. Need a bit off before the next. My hips are pretty bad too and I'm getting pretty bad backache this time. I'm struggling at the moment but the heat isn't helping. Hoping that breastfeeding will help me burn it off again.


----------



## Lucasmum

I see peoples posts on facebook about a great night they have all had and I moan to OH that we werent invited and he says but we wouldnt have gone anyway why you complaining :haha:

We do occasionally go out for a meal or some thing with friends but very rarely unless we can take Lucas with us and we are usually both to busy with work or to poor anyway :wacko:

Lucas is going to spend the night with our friends whose son we had over the weekend its the first time he will have stayed away after the disaster at his nans its the boys birthday tomorrow and there is a laser quest party this evening and about 5 boys all staying so I'm hoping we dont have a repeat performance again :wacko:


----------



## Lucasmum

Just had a call from one of our carers to say a client has been robbed :growlmad:

She is a 56 year old lady with severe learning difficulties and has her front door open as its hot and she said someone came claiming to be a carer said they wanted to use the loo then would be back shortly, only a few mins later our carer went in and was told what happened so they checked the jewellery and none missing went to get a number from her bag and it was open which she said it wasnt and realised £15 had gone missing :growlmad: Not a huge amount of money and thankfully didnt go in the kitchen as her main money is kept in there and there is over £200 in the pot but its not the point, feel sick thinking about it for her :cry:

Have informed the police and her sister who is cross (not with us) but was still really nice and thankful for what we did just hope they dont come back, we have told her to keep her door locked up and no one else id due to come so dont answer the door to anyone


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no, I hope she's ok? How can anyone do that to someone. I hope they catch the scumbags. my nans really vulnerable and if anyone did anything similar to her I'd kill them. 

Really hope Lucus enjoys his night away, hopefully he will be ok.


----------



## Lucasmum

Yeah thankfully she hasnt the capacity to worry herself about it so she is OK after a few more calls we have worked out she actually had £40 in her purse and a door key and change, one of the girls was passing so popped in to see if she is OK and took our dont let anyone in advice seriously it took her ages to get in :haha: but she is fine the change and thankfully the door key is still there :flower:

I would kill them also maryanne, to steal is bad enough but to know you are doing it from someone who most very clearly is vulnerable and has severe learning difficulties is just sick :nope:


----------



## lilesMom

I get the odd pang of wanting a social life again
Then realise I actually don't want the reality of it
I'm not built for hangovers anymore :)
And am happier with family days out too.


Just made lasagne and ate far too much
Followed by Jaffa cakes
So much for cleaning up my diet
Doh!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Aw that sucks!!!
I really worry about stuff like that for Simon later on
Some people r just evil scum who love an easy target.
Poor lady .
Hope its not someone living near her who tries a repeat.
Just awfull


----------



## Lucasmum

Yeah I worry about Lucas he is so not street wise and probably never will be :wacko:

OH bought a deep fat fryer today, I've never used one before and never wanted one so we are having homemade fish and chips for tea all fried so nothing clean about the diet here either :blush:


----------



## maryanne1987

I worry the same about Zack. The world is full of such horrible people. Really feel for that poor lady :(

We ordered out tonight. I'm busy cooking party food and finishing Auroras cake for tomorrow. Can't believe my baby is going to be one.


----------



## lilesMom

We hve purposely never bought one
Oh mentioned it once.
I went nnnnnooooooo!!!!
Hee hee
I'm bad enough as it is
Sounds yummy though.

Aw happy bday aurora xxx 
Hve a great day xx


----------



## LynAnne

To go back to talking about ages, my mum was 40 when she had my younger sisters (twins) and I don't think it has bothered anyone involved to be honest. We're a pretty close family in general anyway, despite there being a 17 year age gap between my eldest and youngest sisters. I'm 27 and most days I think about having three or four children over a ten year period which would take me to about 37 for the youngest. I guess you're only as old as you feel.

Lucasmum, I can't believe some people! How horrible it is that someone would take advantage of someone vulnerable like that and steal from them. The world makes me so angry sometimes! I really do struggle to understand how people can be so evil, makes me worry about the future in general for little Connor. 

Maryanne, Happy birthday to Aurora. Hope you all have a lovely day.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks all. She's having a fantastic day. We took her to the farm for a bit and the Weather is lovely. Home for her party soon. Super emotional about my princess growing up. 

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## lilesMom

Aw isn't she gorgeous xx
Enjoy ur day xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

She is beautiful :cloud9:

Happy 1st Birthday Aurora :cake:

Its really reassuring to hear the age thing doesnt bother people :flower:

We had an email in work today from the ladies sister and didnt read it properly one line said "I will be holding you responsible for for what is happening to X" We were horrified there was only me and the wages lady in and we called her a few names saying we did all we could what more does she want blood, then realised it was actually addressed to head of social services and she had just sent us a copy of what she had sent to them to keep us in the loop, good job we didnt reply :haha: 

On a side note i'm hot and hungry and steadily working my way through a pack of sliced cheese :blush:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks for all the well wishes. She had an amazing day. Still sad she's one but guess they all have to grow up. Just didn't feel she was a baby for very long, went so quickly. 

How is everyone today? All good I hope.


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm tired and I ache keep wondering why then it dawned on my I have 13 official weeks left but 11 till induction at the most that's gone to quick


----------



## maryanne1987

It's going so fast lucusmum. I'm 30 weeks Sunday. If I go at 37 weeks again that's only 7 weeks :/ hoping that's the case, rather go early myself than be induced. I go from being super excited some days, to really anxious about all I need to get done others. Nagging DH that i want all the main stuff finished this weekend. Especially as my consultant is sure he's going to come early.


----------



## lilesMom

I meet my cons now on tues
Hopefully get a better idea of what might be my options 
But might not too :)

Wrecked from starting preschool.
Mouse and me.
Supposed to be bus that didn't show
So drove him down
Waited around and collected him.
He didn't eat or drink for them
But they said he was happy 
And seemed fine when I picked him up
And fine this eve.
They didn't recognise his epilepsy though 
He had a fit in front of them and they said he had none all day.
Just hve to take a video in tomorrow
Cos his fits aren't your typical ones.

Glad bday went well xx
She is dotey xx

I'm feeling like ages left at the mo
Feel very pregnant yest and today
Bump has ballooned a bit :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so glad it went ok lilesmom. Did he seem to enjoy it? I'm sure it will only get better now.


----------



## lilesMom

Hard to tell cos he can't tell me.
And ur not allowed to their classroom
Either at drop off or pick up
He didn't seem unhappy
Or anyway phased this eve anyway
So hopefully he did


----------



## lilesMom

That should be fazed I think
Not phased.
Silly tired brain!!


----------



## maryanne1987

It was the same with zacks nursery. But as he was autistic they let me sit in the classroom for the first week till he settled in. It's good that he seems ok though. Hopefully you will start to enjoy your time to yourself. You deserve a break!


----------



## lilesMom

All the kids here are autistic.
They figure too many adults would just freak them out more
And draw out the separation and make it harder
The room would be quite crowded if we could all stay .
He seems ok.
Bit of an adjustment for us both.
But for a good cause :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Zack was in an autistic nursery too. They were brilliant fair play. Then we lost funding and he ended up in mainstream which wasn't brilliant. If he could have stayed in the autistic unit he would have been so much better. I love homeschooling him but it's hard some days. Still at least he's progressing now. Does Simon go every day?


----------



## Lucasmum

What type of fits does he have? I went on an epiliepsy training course a while back and was amazed by how many types there are, I really learnt a lot from it :flower:

Glad he seemed to enjoy his first day makes it so much easier Lucas screamed and screamed the first 3 weeks, didnt want to say that the other day in case it freaked you out :blush:

Picked up a cotbed today that was given us its been well used by 2 of OH's friends children but still has tons of life left just needs a clean over as its been in storage, so I'm about to shop for a mattress and cot sheets :flower:

I'm pleased Aurora had a lovely day, it is sad that they grow so quick though


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> Zack was in an autistic nursery too. They were brilliant fair play. Then we lost funding and he ended up in mainstream which wasn't brilliant. If he could have stayed in the autistic unit he would have been so much better. I love homeschooling him but it's hard some days. Still at least he's progressing now. Does Simon go every day?

That's so unfair. Xx
Well done for home school
I can imagine how difficult that can be at times xx
I was going to send him every second day 
But his teacher yest seemed to think coming again today be good.
He is still asleep after nearly 12 hrs.
I'll let him sleep and be late if we hve to &#128522;


----------



## lilesMom

He has mostly right sided focal seizures
Very brief but could hve 30-100 in a day
U hve to watch the gaps and if they cluster too close he needs buccolam
Or if he gets stuck in one he needs it too.

I'm glad u didn't tell me
I was nervous enough :)
Thanks 
That must hve been horrible for ye xx


----------



## lilesMom

My cot has had 3 kids sleep in it already 
But its perfect :)


----------



## maryanne1987

30-100! The poor little man. Will that improve as he gets older it always be the same? I hate kids having to suffer, seems so unfair :( I'm sure he will enjoy nursery today though. Probably nice to be around other children.


----------



## Lucasmum

Thats a lot of seizures :cry:

How did he like it today?


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah his epilepsy is a butt pain.
But he is great about it really.
Only gives out about it if he falls and hurts himself.
Otherwise just keeps on scooting once its passed.

He ate a tiny bit today for them
And seems pretty content when I get him
And at home.

His tummy is all over the place from the meds.
Threw up his meds tonight
So had to wait a little bit and give again
He was not happy with me 
Poor mouse.

Conked now though

His bus for school is sorted for the morning
I wont hve to bring him up and down anymore.
Its brilliant service.
But means I'm longer on my own thinking about him .
I hope he really does like it.
Its hard to read him, when I cant see how he is there


----------



## lilesMom

I'm obsessed with mouse at the mo.
How ye all?

Nearly at 27 weeks without noticing the last one going again :)

I'm nearly finished the antibiotic and hve a bit of my energy back again
Prob jinxed myself now 
Hee hee.


----------



## maryanne1987

it's totally understandable that your going to be worried lilesmom. But eating is a great sign. I don't know about Simon but if Zack if worried or upset or doesn't like somewhere then he wouldn't eat. It's a huge change for both of you and I imagine it's going to take some getting used to. Hugs xx

Yey, can't believe we are so far along now. I'm 30 weeks in 2 days!!!!! Finishing the house this weekend and getting everything ready. It just seems so surreal. 

Bit sad, Aurora is refusing to nurse. I know it's common to self wean at this age and I always said I'd let her do it when she's ready but it's still hard.


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs xx
They say your taste of milk can change when preg too
To naturally wean for next bub.
Must be tough still though xxx
Hugs.
She will always be ur little girl no matter what age xx


----------



## lilesMom

Bus came thus morn.
But they couldn't open the doors to get the chair in
Then found out none of the two escorts or driver are epilepsy meds trained.
Even though their boss told me last night they are 
Dose!!!
So I kept him home.
I was too tired to drive him up and down twice again.
Its 40 mins each way.
And he was tired too.
So I said f it
And we had a snuggle play day instead :)

His tummy has been dodge from med raise too
So it was no harm to stay home for a rest


----------



## maryanne1987

That's bad! I'd have done the same. You would think they would have had full training, what happens if a child needed treatment on route to school? Hope you both had a lovely day anyway though. 

Im expressing at the mo with my new electric pump, one cause I still want her having milk and two cause I'm so uncomfortable. She's taking it fine from a sippy cup though. Just feel a bit lost :(


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah we had a nice day.
Meds seem to be kicking in a bit.
He has only about ten today.
Cross ur fingers and toes for us please girls xx

Yeah u would get so sore.
Be careful don't get mastitis
Had it with Simon 
Its horrible xxx
Glad she is still taking her milk xx


----------



## maryanne1987

That's great! Will keep everything crossed for you! 

You have any scans coming up? I'm meant to have my 3D one tomorrow but they said there's no point in doing it cause he's engaged. We wouldn't get to see his face. Midwife checked today and he's still there. Getting comfy now I think.


----------



## Lucasmum

I wouldnt have sent him on the transport either no harm done in having a day at home and snuggles :flower:

I hated when we stopped feeding maybe she is just having a funny few days and will be back to normal soon enough :flower:

I'm so so tired all the time I just realised the other day I was supposed to repeat bloods at 14 weeks as my iron levels were borderline :dohh: I'm have 28 weeks bloods done next week so will make sure they check check and check again as I now wonder if they have dipped to low and thats why I'm so tires, they are never particularity high at the best of times, cant believe they and I forgot :dohh:


----------



## maryanne1987

I hope so lucusmum. I feel really sad about it. I miss that closeness even though she is a little sod and bites me all the time. Guess I just wasn't prepared for it that's all. 

Defo get them to check. I've had trouble with iron levels this time. They have settled down now but felt so bad when they were low. Defo make sure they check them. You do so much though, no wonder you are so tired. Bet you can't wait for maternity leave!


----------



## LynAnne

I've bee not reading along but I can't even remember when I last updated you guys on me! Or responded for that matter! Not really been a very good, active member of the group, have I? :dohh:

Anyway, this week I had my anti-d injection (ouch!) on Monday. Showed up for the appointment and the midwife told me that I needed to get my blood taken again as my midwife at my appointment the week before had misspelled my name so the sample was unusable. :dohh: Then I got my anti-d jag before she noticed that I haven't had a random blood sugar test (my dad has late onset type 2 diabetes) so I needed to get more blood taken! Yup, I was prodded with needles three times in the space of about 30 minutes! Lucky me. Fortunately I'm not bothered by needles though, DH would have freaked out if it had been him. She said I would hear back if my blood sugar levels were concerning but I haven't heard anything yet so I'm hoping that's good news. On the plus side, I know my iron levels are fine :thumbup:

The dog went in to the vets for a scale and polish yesterday as her tartar build up was quite bad and she was running the risk of getting gum disease in the next year or so. I was so worried with them having to put her to sleep as anyone can have a bad reaction to anaesthetic but she was fine. Done by 11:30am, home at 6pm and just a little groggy. She's been fine today, totally back to herself. You wouldn't know if it wasn't for the fact she has lovely clean teeth and two little shaved patches on her front legs!

Enough about me though! Hope everyone is doing well and has a lovely weekend.


----------



## Lucasmum

I will be maryanne it only dawned me yesterday when someone asked as I looked a bit pale I'm normally quite rosy cheeked, so much so that when I need a transfusion for having a full blood count of just over 6 (I believe between 11-14 is normal for a woman) they had to triple check it was actually blood for me as I looked perfectly healthy and was wandering about when they said I should not be able to move off the bed :haha: This isnt the the only time this has happened, in fact with all my transfusions I get a look of she is surly faking it :wacko: I'm not I promise blood transfusions are the pits and I always feel guilty about using up blood when reserves are so low :dohh:

7 Weeks till I go on maternity leave, if I could really be bothered I would work out the days but no doubt that they would increase anyway :wacko: I'm struggling with a few more clients now who have smaller bathrooms :blush:

The police came to interview the client who had her money stolen today and she revealed that she knew the lady she let in to use her loo and it was a carer who used to work for us, she said she was to scared to tell at first as she thought we wouldnt believe her :cry: I have no doubt she isnt making it up for the simple reason she hasnt the capacity to think of such elaborate lies :growlmad: This woman now owns her own business I hope it all goes tits up for her evil cow


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad it all went well at the hospital Lynanne. I know it was stressing you out a bit. And I'm super pleased that your pooch was ok. Was only wondering earlier how it went. 

Lucusmum the tiredness is the only induction for me. I'm always pale, so can't use that to judge my levels but I just kinda carry on, it takes a lot to stop me. Mine level was 7 a few weeks back so I'm on 4 tablets a day now but I had it checked this morning and it was 10 so they were pleased with that. I have no idea of normal ranges though. 

That's dreadful! How can she live with herself. I hope karma comes back and bites her on the bum big time. Vile woman.


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm sure the normal are within 11-14 mine are usually about 10 and I think it was just under at 12 weeks thats why it was supposed to be repeated as its low but not overly for me they always told me if drops below 7 I have to have a transfusion again not sure if thats even possible when pregnant :shrug:

I hope she loses her business :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry I caught up earlier
But didn't get to reply.
My brain is mush, 
Feeling weird and spacey today
Not sure why.
Took squish to pool this morn, then 
Went for lunch and cinema with my friends
Was lovely day.
But I'm feeling weird.
Hope I wake up normal tomorrow :)
Nieces baby shower tomorrow.
Will go for an hour r so
But I'm allergic to leaving mouse since he started playschool 

Happy weekend xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Me too! Are the piece going to do anything?

Hope you had a lovely day lilesmom. I'm having a off day too. Brain feels like mush and feel a bit spaced out. Thinking I'm just tired though but going to get checked out if it carries on. Have you spoken to a midwife? Hope your little man is doing ok today?


----------



## Lucasmum

Mush here as well :wacko: Bloody exhausted and have a pounding headache to boot 

Hockey season started today, my teeny tiny 9 year old made his debut for the U13's and scored 2 goals which is fantastic but it also means he will play a lot more games for the 13's as well as all his 11's games, I feel my money draining away already :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Prob just heat and tiredness.
Hve glucose test tomorrow
And hosp Tues.
So ill be checked lots :)
Thanks.
All our iron seems to be dipping a little too
Could just be the stage we r at.
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Aw go Lucas.
That's fab xxx
It's great he has such a healthy interest and hobby
But i do understand the time and money from mom
Takes a lot too!!
Hurray for the scoring
He must be a good little player 

Hope u feel better soon hon xxx 

Maryanne hope u feel better soon hon .
Glad ur iron is up a bit.
Do u feel any better for it?
I should prob start taking something 
Even every second day
But it worsens constipation so much!!


Lynanne glad y found ur hosp place alright
And ur dog took sedation well xx
All sorted for while again. 

I'm a bit allergic to everything
And I'm not even sure why!!
Don't want to go the shower
Even though I know it will be nice.
Don't want Simon in playschool anymore
Even though I know long run its good for him.
Its prob just the change 
And not knowing if he likes it or not.
He is only 3.
The youngest in his class
And he is the only one with physical disabilities as well as autism
The slt , ot and physio etc haven't visited yet
So I'm kinda wondering how much benefit he us getting
But I know it will all fall into place with time.
Sorry rambling now.
I'm a cranky bee today.
Gotta snap out of it 

Hope ye r having happy weekends xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope the GT test goes ok lilesmom. Those things suck. I must admit I do feel a feel a little better since starting the four tablets, I'm still tired but think that's just the stage of pregnancy I'm in now. Sounds like your under a lot of stress at the moment. I felt similar when Zack first started nursery. That's why I insisted on going with him the first week so I knew what was going on there and if they were giving him the care he needs. He was non verbal so couldn't tell me and I just couldn't be ok with him going until I knew what the nursery was like. Would they consider doing similar for you? It really helped me and Zack with the transition. 

That's awesome lucusmum! Bet your so proud! Sounds like he's a great little player! 

30 weeks! Yey!!!! Had a run to triage last night as started having contractions. They registered in the monitor, were regular at every 6 minutes but stopped after an hour. Thank god. I was terrified. Had my first steroid injections just in case he decides to come early. Those things bloody hurt!


----------



## Lucasmum

Its a nerve racking time for you with Simon starting nursery but I guess it will all fall into place eventually, if it was me its the unknown that would cause worry but so long as he is happy and not distressed when you drop him off then I would carry it on :flower:

Good luck for thest tomorrow and consultant Tuesday :)

Glad they have stopped maryanne cant believe you have 10 official weeks to go :happydance: ouchy about the steroid injections though but I guess you have to have them should our little Henry decide he is coming early :flower:

My friends sister had her baby last week at 32 weeks he was quite a chunk (4lb 11oz) and is doing well considering still in hospital but are hoping he will be out of special care within a week :cloud9:

Lynanne you must be close to the 10 week left mark as well :happydance:

Who'da thunk we all would still be here now I certainly wasnt optimistic all those months ago that I would ever be at this stage in a pregnancy again, we had pretty much resigned ourselves to only Lucas not that thats a bad thing he is amazing (even if I could kill him right about now :haha:) and we were had decided after a lot of discussion that we were ready to start the process of teenage fostering, still would love to do this but i want to foster troubled teens and its not appropriate with a new baby so plans are on hold for a few years :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

It's crazy isn't it! Sometimes I literally can't believe it. Two years ago I never thought I'd have another baby let alone two in two years. Just can't wait to bring my little man home now. 

That's lovely that you want to foster. Think you would be great at it! We were planning on adoption before we had Aurora. We were going to adopt a child with Down's syndrome. Still might one day, me and DH were talking about it the other day. Would love to give a child with no parents a home and family. 

Wow what a little chunk! Think our Henry is heading to be that way. Makes me feel relieved that if he does come early that he stands a good chance. Must be horrible having your baby in special care unit though. I'm still hoping he stays in to avoid that.


----------



## lilesMom

They r very anti parents at the school maryanne
Which makes me even more suspicious.
Even first day we had them taken off us at the door.
Weren't allowed near the classroom.
Ur allowed to front desk and not beyond.
I kind of get it for first day.
Not lingering goodbye which could upset 
But even when they showed me his preschool months ago.
I was kind of ushered down quickly and half shown around.
Prob cos strangers could cause some of the kids to get upset.
But I would like to peek un the windows at him once or twice.
When Simon is,really upset he withdraws instead of cries
So um afraid they think he is grand cos quiet.
But really he might be upset.
And I've no way of knowing
I'm winding myself up a bit about it now.

Thank god they stopped Maryanne xxx
My sis in law is up to hosp every two days being monitored.
She is getting contractions on and off
Bub engaged and small
But she has made it through 5 weeks like that
Is at 34 now and hoping for few more weeks.
Hope henry hangs in a little longer xxx 
Steroid injections r great just in case xx


----------



## lilesMom

Lucas mom it is fab we all still here xxx
I wanted to adopt too
But Oh dead set against it
I've no idea why 
Maybe he felt I was giving up on having more ourselves
Or thinks it wouldn't be the same
But I think u would love the child to bits no matter how he/she came into your life
Dads love their kids and didn't birth them 
Why cant we :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Honestly I would feel the exact same lilesmom. Zack was the same, he didn't give off obvious clues that he was upset/distressed and it caused me such anxiety worrying if he would be ok. I'm lucky the nursery were great and after me breaking down and saying I couldn't let him go they were more than happy to let me go with him to I was comfortable. I mean I had to respect it was an autistic unit so had to kind of sit in a corner and be very quiet but it was enough for me. I hope you feel better soon, I really do, it's so stressful and you don't need the stress at the moment. 

I hope he stays put a couple more weeks. I know it would hurt me so much seeing him in a incubator, and not being able to hold him. Fingers crossed your sil baby stays in a bit longer.


----------



## maryanne1987

How did the baby shower go lilesmom?


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xx

It was lovely after.
Stayed much longer than I thought :)

My little gran nephew in Simons class has been asking to go to school everyday 
So maybe it is really nice for them
And I'm winding myself up unnecessarily.

Are u being checked more often now Maryanne? Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm Being monitored every week cause Henry isn't quite as active as they would like and I see my consultant every two weeks for growth scans. Apart from that they just said to ring triage if I start getting regular contractions. Got my second dose of steroids tomorrow though. Guess I'm covered if he turns up early then. Feel like I live at the hospital but keep reminding myself it's all worth it. 

Glad you had a great time. And it's totally normal to be having a hard time with it. I pretty much had a full emotional breakdown when Zack started nursery. It's hard when you spend all your time with them.


----------



## lilesMom

That's good they r keeping a good look out for ye xxx
Very reassuring xx
U could be after us after all
U never know with babies :)
Xx

I expected to be a bit nervous
But I'm worse than I thought
I think its cos I thought they were set up for kids with needs like simon
But it seems badly run with the buses and lack of training in emergency meds so far
I expected them to be so used to kids with epilepsy
As it often goes with autism


----------



## LynAnne

I'm entirely with you all on never thinking I'd get this far! After five first tri losses in the space of about a year who could blame me?! And yet here we all are, getting closer and closer to meeting our little ones. It's absolutely amazing! I mean, how can I have just over 10 weeks until my due date?!

With struggling to imagine it would ever happen DH and I were also considering adoption, although maybe not for another few years. We haven't ruled it out for the future but by having our little guy the idea has definitely been put on hold for a while. At least until we see what the deal is with us conceiving/having a second. I think it is really lovely to adopt or foster and I certainly wouldn't love them any more or less than a biological one!

lilesmom, I think I would feel exactly the same way about the school if I was in your position. I hope that Simon is okay and adjusting well. Maybe let them know that when he is upset he withdraws so that they can keep an eye out for it?

maryanne, Can't believe that's you (and almost me) at 30 weeks! I hope Henry stays put just long enough that he is healthy and doesn't really need any extra special care. I wouldn't say no to meeting my little man a week or two early providing he was ready and healthy but no earlier!

lucasmum, Yay for the hockey season being back but it's rubbish that it costs you so much. It must be really lovely to see Lucas do so well at something he loves. DH and I were just talking about how we need to get tickets to see a couple of games this season before our little guy arrives!!


----------



## LynAnne

Got a washing on this morning filled with hand me downs that we got from SIL at the weekend. I think that Monkey will have a new outfit for every day of his first three months at this rate! I may have gotten a little carried away with all the cute little dungaree sets that she had for her two boys! And that's not factoring in the presents that we are no doubt going to receive when he arrives! 

We bought and built his cot yesterday and so his room is starting to look more like a room. I am aware that he won't be in it for ages but I really just wanted it all set up for when he is. I still have to put up all the decorations and remove all the different boxes that are still sitting in there but it's nice to see it all coming together.


----------



## maryanne1987

I have Henry's crib all set up too Lynanne! I just couldn't wait. It's so exciting seeing it there. We are washing too today, we had to buy all new as I didn't keep anything from my son bar his first outfits etc which I wouldn't use again. I just didn't think I'd have anymore. And then when I had Aurora I bought all girly colours so literally had nothing. I've loved boy shopping though but think I've gone a little overboard. 

Just had my second dose of steroids, still feeling a bit nervous but no more contractions so hoping it was a one off. I had Aurora three weeks early and she was absolutely fine so ideally I don't want to meet Henry any sooner than that. Plus I'm starting to get nervous about birthing alone so at the moment I'm in no rush at all to meet him. 

How did nursery go this morning lilesmom? 

Anyone else struggling to sleep? I literally can no longer get comfy in bed, and I seem to lay there for ages awake till I eventually give up and get up.


----------



## LynAnne

I can still get to sleep but I wake up multiple times a night in pain from trying to roll over. Stupid pelvis and hips! As my hips hurt it can be so difficult to find a comfortable position to lie in and it's driving me crazy. I've got about ten weeks left of this?! :dohh: Oh, I also seem to be constantly melting in bed, even if it isn't that hot!


----------



## Lucasmum

Guess who forgot to label all the school uniform and forgot to make sure OH had an alarm set for the first day back at school oh and while we are at it forgot to buy new PE kit :blush:

He was on time, just only because at 0800 someone said is your son looking forward to school, to which I replyed yes can I use your loo and frantically called home :haha: in un ironed new uniform so not to bad just packet creases :haha: and I hope they didnt have PE today :wacko:

I struggle with staying asleep I wake for a wee and it takes ages as the hip pain makes it difficult to move for a while :dohh:

Actually finished work for the day so once I've picked Lucas up I'm going to go get my bloods done ready for fridays appointment and take him to chose something nice for tea then slob about in front of the TV :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

So glad it's not just me. I literally hate bedtime at the moment. May as well have a newborn here waking up through the night as I'm getting no sleeps it is. Least then I will have a little baba to snuggle. 

I'm well impressed that you managed to get things sorted that quickly! Super mum!


----------



## lilesMom

I keep just getting time to catch up and no time to answer.
Mouse is terrible at the mo
Last med raise hit him hard.
His reflux gone bananas and just generally el Groucho!!!
Very little time fir anything else
No school again today.
They will think I'm a total flake
But its just bad timing.
Took him to Dr instead of me going for glucose test
Getting it done at hosp tomorrow.
So fasting two mornings &#55357;&#56842;
Upping his,Zantac and hoping that helps.

My sis asked me if I want a baby shower
I half do , half don't.
R ye having one? Xx

Well done on the catch up Lucas mom &#55357;&#56842;
Hope he settling back to school alright x

I must get my clothes off my sil and sis for squish.
Hve another sil gonna give us clothes too
Delighted &#55357;&#56842;
I'll hve loads!! :)

Love to all
Sorry for stuff I've read and forgotten to reply to xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no lilesmom. Hope he's ok now? Poor thing. Good luck for your hospital appointment tomorrow! Hope it goes well. 

No baby shower for me. I'd feel bad having two in just over a year. Plus I'm not a very social person. Also not a huge fan on lots of fuss. I did enjoy my one when I was pregnant with Aurora though. It was a very small affair but still lovely.


----------



## lilesMom

He is asleep for now
Hopefully over the worst but still not eating much for me.

Don't feel bad.
Xx
Its great and should be celebrated that u hve a new little xxx
Part of the reason I kind of want the shower is cos I've lost touch with my social life :)
Another thing is I've not don't much celebrating or had much fun with this preg.
Its felt very much forgotten at times in comparison to Simon 
And I feel a bit guilty towards her.
I kind of want to remind myself she is and will be a real person
Not just heartburn, backache and hosp app.
Sorry if I sound ungrateful 
I'm genuinely delighted that things r going well this time
But sometimes I feel like I'm waiting for the bombshell still 
Xx


----------



## Lucasmum

No shower here, not one for organising it myself and dont really have anyone that close to me to organise one for me :wacko:

I got in the bath at 2100 and only just got out and only did because OH came in and disturbed me, he was checking I hadnt drowned :haha:, I was reading and to be fair the water was cold I needed a wee but just couldnt actually be arsed to move :flower:

Lucas had PE today ooopss :haha: He now has a complete PE kit though, how much shall we bet he forgets to take it in tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

I love reading in the bath too 
So relaxing 
I fell asleep in the bath while preg with Simon :)
Frightened the life out of myself when I woke up.

Oh is gettin squish off to preschool this morn
They r taking kiddies swimming today
He loves the pool :)
So I'm delighted .

I've left everything prepared and a load of notes 
Hw never does his meds so it makes me nervous 
But that's just me being control freak
They will be grand 
I hope :)

Getting glucose test done now.
Just drank the Lucozade.
Can feel the jitters starting . :)

How ye all xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

He will be fine and have a great time I'm sure. The glucose test is just awful, I've had three this time now as they kept coming back borderline. My last one was Thursday now and haven't heard anything since so I'm assuming it's ok. Fingers crossed. 

You should Defo have a shower if you want one. I totally understand what you mean about the bad sometimes taking over and spooling the enjoyment a little. Sometimes when it's all getting me down I have to keep reminding myself it will all be worth it and we are all almost done now. Getting so close to the finish line. 

I'm good. Bit achey but will live. Although my sickness has come back which sucks. Aurora has her injections later which I'm dreading, she was so ill after the last ones. Preparing for a sleepless night tonight.


----------



## lilesMom

3 times u poor pet.
I'm grand actually just thirsty and bored :)

Scan went fine
Bub doing good
She was quiet but that's cos u haven't been eating or drinking.

Decision on section or not is apparently mine.
But Dr today said she can't say for sure either way.
But that she would really pretty much lean toward section.
Section would be at 39 and 2 days.
If nor section no induction 
Unless I hve gd after today.
So id be allowed go myself.
Um...
I'm really leaning towards no section.
But most Drs I talk to, seem to be leaning towards section.
Doh
Back to indecision.
looks like ill be preg longer than I thought :)


----------



## lilesMom

I think things might go better without induction
But no guarantee.
The recovery from section sounds sucky with simon


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad the scan went well! 

That sucks that you are back to being in limbo. I know the feeling. I have absolutely no idea when or how baby is coming into the world. Won't know till 35 weeks. I'm growing impatient now. Need to make a plan so I can try and make sure I have a birthing partner. It's rubbish that they say the desicion isn't yours, it's your body and your baby.


----------



## lilesMom

No I've the opposite problem
They say the decision is mine 
And I don't want the weight of it :)
I'm back to veering towards section again.
I'm brutal :)
Hope ur allowed a decision your happy with hon xxx
I don't think ill fully decide till much later on too xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Totally misread. At least they are giving you control which is great! You just have to do what is best for you and ignore what anyone else says. You know your body best.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx
A safe baby is the main thing at the end
Here's hoping we all get that xxx


----------



## lilesMom

How ye doin?
Had a lovely bday.
Got visits from my sis and mom and dad and lots of cards.
Got to see little bubble
And my little man came back from playschool super happy :)
So happy mumma.

Pretty much decided I'm gonna go for section.
Cant ignore all advice when I know in my heart I cant take the risk.
Could end up with one even if I did so gonna cut straight to it
Hee hee.
So I'm gonna try persuade them to do it two days before 39 weeks rather than two days after.
Be extra recovery before Xmas :)
Still plenty cooking for bubble .

Hope ye r all good xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

It's your birthday? Happy birthday Hun! Hope you had a great day! Glad you have come to desicion your happy with :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I hope your test results come in OK glad the scan went well :flower: I'm not sure what i would do in your position, its a difficult choice recovery is long but if it makes for a safer delivery after last time then it may be the best option :shrug: Glad Simon enjoyed school today :flower:

Hope Aurora's ok after her injections today :flower:

Nothing new here work work and more work I have never known a week where so many people have called in sick its ridiculous and only tuesday, I'm not looking forward to my on call shift tomorrow night or the weekend :wacko:

Have a days holiday Friday but no lie in as I have my 28 week scan and appointment booked in for 0800 and the hospital is at least 45 mins with the traffic that time of day :dohh: Some one was also telling me the cost of a taxi to the hospital, its about £25!!!!!! OH dosent drive so if we cant get a lift it will have to be a taxi though that said the bus to the hospital stops out side our front door so may just use that as it will be a planned induction its not like I will be in labour :haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

Happy Birthday :cake:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies xxx
Yucky vaccinations' I dreaded them with Simon.
Hope alls well xx

Hope people stop ringing in sick on u Lucas mom xx
Makes life hard on u xxx

Nothing wrong with the bus. :)
Dh can carry the bags though xx


----------



## lilesMom

Lucasmum said:


> Happy Birthday :cake:

Thanks :)


----------



## maryanne1987

She's not great, it's that men b jab that causes a fever. She's burning up at the moment but asleep so hoping she sleeps through the worst of it. Even though it's horrible it's worth it to have her protected. 

Sorry your day has been so rubbish lucusmum, hopefully it will get better tomorrow.


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs
Hope she is better today xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks Hun, she's fine today. Back to being her normal naughty self. 

How was Simon in playgroup today? 

Hope everyone is good?


----------



## lilesMom

Good good :)xx

He isn't back yet.
Should be soon though.
Hoping good :)

Got so much done 
Bit if cleaning, some errands
Called to my niece
Did shopping
Made quiche and chicken pie.
Now sitting down with a cup of tea.
Awaiting his arrival.
:)


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your enjoying that bit of time to yourself. I felt lost at first but soon realised that break did us both good. I love homeschooling but some days I do miss that time to myself.


----------



## lilesMom

I think I'm getting used to it now.
He really loves it.
Once he is happy im happy 
Plus the break is nice when I know he enjoys it.
It feels very long but I'm sure once in totally used to it
It wont.
Yeah that must be hard with the home schooling
Xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad Aurora is back to herself :flower:

Lilesmom glad you are both getting used to preschool you got so much done :flower:

28 weeks today 10 to go :happydance::happydance:

Think my bump has got lower, I only know this due to the scaring on my tum a few weeks back the scars seemed to be just under my boobs today I noticed they are back to where they belong :wacko:

I have a confession I did the most childish thing EVER today, I went to a client who was incredibly rude to me she told me my psoriasis (which I've had for 21 years and have seen many skin specialists as well as GP's along the way) wasnt psoriasis at all but a "dirty rash" and I wasnt to help her with a bath and I would now contaminate her whole family with my "dirty rash" she was a sister in a hospital so "I know a rash when I see one" so instead told me to do her ironing, so whilst she was in the bath I shamefully rubbed her blouse along my arms :blush: I know it wont do anything and she will never know and I'm far from contagious but it gave me a little bit of pleasure :blush: She also reported me to the office for not telling them I was pregnant and not reporting my "dirty rash" they were really good assured her they were well aware I was pregnant and they had seen medical records to prove I'm not contagious (they havent but she isnt to know that) :haha: so that is my confession :blush:


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh dear lucusmum! I don't know how you keep your mouth shut. I wouldn't be able to. My 'dirty rash' would have been rubbed across her face :rofl: I admire you for being able to put up with it and still look after them. 

28 weeks! Yey! I don't know about anyone else but I'm starting to get fed up now. Just want these last few weeks to fly by and to have my baby here with me now.


----------



## Lucasmum

It was tempting trust me I was also tempted to walk out her door instead of the ironing and burn all her silk scarves on purpose but I refrained :rofl:

I went to one of my fave ladies in the afternoon and told her what happened she was cursing her and calling her lots of nasty names again childish but it really made feel better about it all :haha:

Yeah I'm fed up now have been since about 12 weeks tbh I just want it done, though I remember getting the dates for my 28, 32 and 36 week scan thinking they are forever away and the first is on Friday :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha I'm so glad it's not just me. By the time I hit second tri I was like yea that's enough now. I'm grumpy, tired, in pain and u feel like my body is giving up on me. I live babies but man I hate being pregnant. 

Do you have to see that lady again? That's what I would find difficult, having to go back after being treated like dirt. Don't get me wrong I know it's tough when your older or ill and need care. But it's no excuse to be rude. My nan is seriously ill and she's so lovely to her carers. It's me they hate :rofl:


----------



## Lucasmum

No I will refuse to go back, its very rare I refuse to go to someone but I'm not going there again, yeah we carers normally do dislike the families but mainly because they are never around until they realise there may not be long left and money can be involved :haha: Why do they dislike you?


----------



## Lucasmum

I also find the ones who are ill and really do need the care are far nicer than the once a week ones who just want a slave :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

They hate me because a lot of the girls they send sit and talk and do nothing. And my nan pays good money for them to be there but is too nice to ask them to do what they are meant to. Last week for example they were meant to give her a shower and make her lunch. When I came home the carer was leaving and she said sorry I didn't shower your nan, was busy chatting. She will be ok till next week won't she and then walked out. I was fuming. And then the girl the week before after 5 minutes went outside to take a private call, or shall I say argue with her boyfriend and lit up a fag literally outside our open front door. Well I kindly removed it from her hand, and put it out for her since I don't want cigarette smoke in our house. They give carers a bad name and half the time I'm too afraid to leave her alone with them.


----------



## Lucasmum

They would hate me as well then as I would do the same thing, we would get sacked for going on a personal call and lighting up a fag, we are allowed to have our phones and can take personal calls if for example its the school calling me I could answer but I always ask the client if its OK to do so, we do sit and natter with a lot of clients but only once all the jobs are done, and besides you can have a chat whilst showering someone I certainly do, care is far from cheap does your Nan not get any help with funding?


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so glad I'm not being unfair. When I phoned the office their excuse was the girls are new and all young so bare with them. We have all been young once. Ummm no, not when my nan is paying for a service. She used to get it all funded but her lovely social worker put a stop to that. Im just glad she has me because if all her care was left to them God knows what would happen. Sounds like where you work run things totally different though. You can tell you care about the people you look after.


----------



## Lucasmum

That really wouldnt wash as an excuse for us, its made clear in training about phones and smoking and what you are expected to do if you are there to shower someone you do that dont get me wrong a lot of these people love the company and a chat and sometimes they will forgo the hoovering for the companionship but a shower is essential not something that can be left a week :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh yea, i totally agree that if it was the hoovering or something I wouldn't care. But my nan had said to her can we do the shower now and she said 'ah it won't hurt to give it a miss this week'. Grrrrr. 

Hope everyone is feeling well today?


----------



## Lucasmum

Well yes actually it could hurt to give it a miss, there is a number of reasons hygiene aside why she should be getting her shower :growlmad: So angry for her 

Social workers are arses when it comes to funding as well, I swear some dick sits at a desk and just points and says yes funding no funding with out even reading anything :wacko: Your nan is lucky to have you watching her back :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

It annoys me as well. I've experienced it first hand with Zack when the funding for his special school was taken away and then the funding for his one to one when he had to go into mainstream. That's the only reason I homeschool him. I should never have had to resort to that though. And my poor nan, she's on very little money yet they decide it's enough to pay for all her carers bar the time it takes for a shower. They will cover that. Me and DH have to pay for a lot of it as there is no way she could manage to pay it, and she couldn't cope without it. Makes me so angry. 

How is your lovely lad doing? Well I hope. Forgot to ask did he enjoy his sleepover after?


----------



## Lucasmum

I could rant for hours about funding and I dont know a huge amount about it but from what I see its a joke!

He is grand well he will be if he hurries up finishes eating and gets to bed, Thursdays are a pain he eats before training but 2 hours on the ice and he is starving again we dont get home till nearly 10pm by the time he showers and eats its this time!!

He enjoyed the sleepover, there was about 5 of them (crazy parents) and they didnt get to sleep till 0500 and spent the night watching horror films :dohh: but apart from being ratty for a couple days due to tiredness he is fine :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

5 boys! They are insane. Zack is loud enough on his own, couldn't imagine 4 more of him all together for a night. Glad he enjoyed it though. Wish Zack was better at socialising. Makes me sad that he can't. Good thing is he's got his dad, the are best buds. Tomorrow evening is monthly boys night. I'm banished to the bedroom and they play Xbox, eat sweets and watch war films. I'm looking forward to a couple of hours relaxing in bed though. This pregnancy malarkey is getting tough. I'm in so much pain today from my hips.


----------



## Lucasmum

Boys night sounds like fun for all :flower:

Its a real struggle with Lucas he can make friends but cant keep them easily but the little lad he is friends with seems really good with him so fingers crossed it will last 

I've been having hip trouble mainly when I wake for a wee in the night, its always amusing as I need to move quick but cant :wacko: I'm so over it now and I'm fed up with the ohhhh not long now comments, can we keep them for a bit nearer the time please at the moment 10 weeks feels like 10 years away :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh god I'm over those comments too. 'Can't have long left now' and 'bet you can't wait to get that baby out' comments grew old a good few weeks back. No I'm not bloody due any day soon and can you not tell by my face I want this baby out! :rofl: I must admit I'm finding it very tough this time. I've become a grumpy, crying mess that lives in leggings and Dh's t shirts. I can't even be bothered with make up or doing my hair which is the total opposite to how I normally am. Just want this worry over, my boy here now and just to be able to get back to normal. Or as normal as it will ever be with 2 under 18 months lol.


----------



## Lucasmum

I cant even wear leggings I have a phobia of them :blush:

I have 2 pairs of jeans and a pair of scary work trousers and a few tops and thats my lot :wacko:

Wish I could just hibernate :wacko:

I have a friend due 4th December she has already gone on maternity and looks amazing has a perfect bump perfect hair perfect skin, I actually want to kick her when I see her its a good job she is so lovely :haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

I cant even wear leggings I have a phobia of them :blush:

I have 2 pairs of jeans and a pair of scary work trousers and a few tops and thats my lot :wacko:

Wish I could just hibernate :wacko:

I have a friend due 4th December she has already gone on maternity and looks amazing has a perfect bump perfect hair perfect skin, I actually want to kick her when I see her its a good job she is so lovely :haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

Growth scan and consultant this morning, she is measuring 27 weeks 5 days every where so they are pleased with that and I think the estimated weight on the screen said 2lb 9oz, the only thing thats a bit small but nothing to worry about is her head is smaller, Lucas was exactly the same and we nick named him pea head so now we have pea head the 2nd :haha:

So long as she continues like this they will leave it until 38 weeks before induction but they arent ruling out any where form 36 weeks just yet, thats only 8 weeks away :wacko::wacko: Got another growth scan in 4 weeks so we will see.

I have bought everything in 0-3 as they kept saying about this huge baby I was gonna have I do have a few newborn vests and sleep suits and Lucas had a lot of new born stuff he was 8lb 9oz and it fitted him fine for a good month or so, but if she stays a few days behind she is going to drown in the 0-3 stuff, we have decided we will see what her size/weight is at the 36 week scan and then look at buying a few teeny tiny bits if needed

My iron levels as expected are low and I have been given tablets Ferrous Sulfate 200mgs but only one a day for now so I guess they arent stupidly low looking forward to starting them :blush: I may get some energy back :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Phobia of leggings! :rofl: your just as weird as me. I have loads of strange phobias. 

Really glad your scan went well! It's great that she's measuring on track. When will they give you a date for induction? I'm getting impatient waiting to know when Henry is coming now but apparently they don't plan anything here till 35-36 weeks. 

We have bought some newborn and tiny baby stuff. Aurora was 7lbs12 but the newborn stuff drowned her so had to send DH out to buy smaller things as there's no way she could have fitted in anything 0-3. We haven't gone mad buying loads of it, just enough to get us through the first few weeks. We were planning on reusing what we bought for aurora as all her newborn things were gender neutral. But we borrowed them to a friend. She refused to buy newborn things for her first as she said it was a waste of money but then he was born 7lbs1 and of course all his 0-3 stuff was too big to put on him. So we borrowed her our stuff with the condition we could have it back for Henry. She returned it last week and I'm so annoyed as its all in disgusting condition. Only fit for the bin. So had no choice but to buy more. This baby is predicted to be a big un though so kept all the receipts just in case we don't need the things. 

Sorry to hear about your iron, hopefully you will start feeling better now though.


----------



## lilesMom

Glad alls well Lucas mom xx
Great to hve good scans xx

Bloods came back fine.
Hurray.

Had to keep simes home today.
Had general seizure thus morn
And was,wrecked.

We went to the pool after he slept instead.

I'm wiped out too.
Bit fed up of being preg too 
I don't hve the energy to keep up with simes all dqy
And feel crappy for it.
But to be fair I'm getting off lightly this time
Since liver etc seem good.
I think two kids might be my family .
Not sure I could be preg with two smallies


----------



## lilesMom

My bro and sil had their girl
At 35.5 weeks.
She is good but in the neo for a little bit


----------



## lilesMom

About 80 days left being preg
Sounds like ages and not much at once.


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh bless that's early hope they are all doing well 

I hope Simon is feeling better now it really must take it out of both of you

I have a lot of odd phobias lol

Been out for lunch with the office staff today but feeling really worn out now and have a banging headache so OH went to get some shopping and came back with flowers and caramel digestives I instantly feel better or maybe it's because I've scoffed nearly half the pack already


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xx
Yeah its early but she is 4-10 and is breathing herself
Which is fab
She is gorgeous.

I suppose we r in third tri now
Is feeling crappy just normal :)
Glad digestives made u better.
We r getting pizza to make us feel better :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Thats a good weight and good she is breathing by herself :flower:

They will decide the induction date at 36 weeks here :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Huge congrats to your bro and sil lilesmom! How wonderful that baby is doing so well! Hope your poor boy is ok? Enjoy your pizza!

Digestives are my main craving at the moment! I eat like 15 at a time lol. Oh and cucumber, I eat it with everything. Even had it on a bacon sandwhich earlier! Hope your feeling a bit better now.


----------



## Lucasmum

When do you ladies take your iron tablets? I have been told not to take them with milk tea and eggs, so that rules out mornings at the weekends as I have cereal with milk weekdays I could do it in the morning as I dont have my breakfast till about 1000 and leave about 0730 :wacko:

I took the first one at about 1930 last night, but I spent all night feeling very very ill severe nausea and lets just say the constipation issues are currently resolved :blush: I still feel rough today and its caused my blood sugars to spike, not sure if thats from the tablet or not, my body isnt great at accepting new medication and its quite common for this to happen for a few days until it gets used to it :wacko: 

Just wondered if anyone had any experience and what worked best for them :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Maybe try before bed?
They always made me sick and constipated no matter what
I'm not currently taking any
Would love if I stay that way 
I take bits with iron about once a week.
I'm not supposed t take much stuff to avoid taxing my liver
Unless necessary


----------



## maryanne1987

I just take mine anytime to be honest. I have two in the morning, one at lunch and one in the evening. I'm lactose intolerant so I never have dairy anyway, but I will admit I don't always take them with food cause for me it makes absolutely no difference. I'm still horribly sick on them anyway. Not suffering with the constipation thank god but the sickness is killing me. To be honest though I can't be sure if it's just the iron as the side effect of my liver meds are sickness too so maybe it's a bit of both. I just feel like my body is giving up on me at the moment lol. I've never been told to avoid taking them with certain foods though? Doesn't say on my leaflet that came with them either? 

Had a letter and no gd this time, woohoo!!!


----------



## Lucasmum

Yeah its on the leaflet to avoid as it makes it less absorbent :wacko:

Probably be ok in a day or 2 when my clapped out old body accepts they are here to stay :haha:

Sounds like making you sick is common then, delightful :dohh:

Hopefully I will sleep better tonight that will help me out no end and if Lucas could just have his mouth glued shut for 10 mins that would certainly help :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

I've threatened to tape zacks mouth shut multiple times today, I've also threatened to put Aurora in the recycling bin if she doesn't behave. I even threatened adoption at one point. Defo mummy of the year today :rofl: I love my children with all my heart but today they are driving me insane. Good job they they don't listen to a word I say.


----------



## Lucasmum

Haha adoption has been mentioned here today as well :rofl: Its an adopt one get one free at the moment they can have OH as well :haha:

I actually managed to get Lucas to be quite, it may or may not have cost me £3 and OH starts muttering and singing random made up songs about how great he is there is no way I'm paying him also! Now they are both at the PC talking as they are across the world from each other :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

I've tried bribery, it hasn't worked. At the moment DH, Zack and Aurora are all fighting in the middle of the living room. DH is wearing a batman mask, Zack is a combination of about 8 different superheroes and Aurora is wielding Thor's hammer. I've given up telling them to calm down.


----------



## Lucasmum

I think I should get at least £2.50 back they are fighting over the xbox now :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Ha ha
Sounds like fun busy houses xxx
I'm pretty sure I don't hve gd either
But must get my Dr ti check.
The nurse who rang me just had my thyroid one
She said a note on my file to say the rest were normal
But she couldn't see results.
Would be brilliant if my liver ones were all normal 
But they all haven't been normal for years
So unlikely :)
Getting whooping cough vaccine tomorrow so I'll ask her to check

Busy day but good day test.
Got my car.
Its lovely to drive
Wheelchair fits just perfectly in the boot 
So I still hve 5 seats
Woohoo.

Then had my bro 50 bday at the donkey santuary
Was fun
Simes was happy out scooting around.
Was a lovely sunny eve.
The only one this week 
So we were very lucky
Cos all outdoor


----------



## Lucasmum

Donkey sanctuary sounds like good fun glad you all enjoyed it :flower:

Feel so much better today no nausea no anything apart from tired, last night was the first time in about 2 months OH and I went to bed at the same time, he has been working and crashing on the sofa its been bliss, but neither could settle properly with the other there so no sleep again!!

He has took Lucas out for a few hours so I'm about to go and have a nap :sleep:

I really think it was the tablet affecting me I know it was only the one but my body treats anything unusual as a foreign object and makes me ill sounds daft but its true :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

My body over reacts to things too
I cant use most self cleaning products and virtually no household cleaners , bleachs or washing powders.
The chemical kind makes my sinus bleed and makes me feel dizzy and awful
The more 'natural' kind make me rashy.
I hve a few products I can use
And hve to stick to them.
So I get the reacting weirdly to things.
Drugs in ok with
But find them very effective and act fast in me.
Hve u taken them today?
Hope it settles soon for u xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Soo hungry yest and today.
Very blah today.
No idea why, must be some hormone thing
Boobs sore again too
So prob something baby related.


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your all having a lovely weekend! 

Lilesmom the donkey sanctuary sounds fun and glad the car is right for you! Hope Simon is feeling better now? 

How are you feeling now lucusmum? Your body getting used to the tablets yet?

Are your babies head down yet? I'm a bit concerned. Henry is breech now. He was fully engaged a few weeks back. But yesterday I had a really bad pain in my tummy, then started spotting through the night. Went to be checked over this morning and he's breech now. She said the pain and spotting was most likely him turning as he's a big boy. Don't get why he would turn this late? Midwife said if he doesn't turn back soon he will get too big to turn. Doctor said they will only give him till 34 weeks to turn before planning a c section. I'm literally worried sick cause I really don't want a section.


----------



## lilesMom

Id think he would hve a good bit of tine to turn back hon xx
I know he is big alright but I've heard of babies being breech till 38 weeks and turning.
Or Drs turning baby for u.
Simon stayed breech for ages.
But was head down at the end.
Little missy has gone back to breech again I think cos my bump looks smaller.
She is going between the two fairly often.
Easier said than done but try not to worry.
He could turn any day 
Hugs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lil man refusing to snooze even though he is tired and cranky.
He is doing my nut a bit.
I'm too boring for him at the mo.
Between my lack of energy and horrible weather
We aren't doing enough to keep him occupied.


----------



## maryanne1987

They will only give it to 34 weeks before booking a section :( purely cause he's ahead in size and because aurora was 3 weeks early and I birth fast they won't risk me going early when he's breech. I'm also not allowed to have the procedure to turn him as I'm on blood thinners so this situation totally sucks. I had it done with Zack and it worked great so hoping they would do that but they won't even attempt it this time. So I've been googling exercises to turn baby all day. Currently on all fours shaking my hips around and getting funny looks from Zack and DH :rofl: I am gutted though, I really really don't want a section unless I absolutely have to. 

We have a cranky pants too here. She's been crying all day as she won't nap. Roll on bedtime! Is it bad weather where you are? It's lovely here. I just can't be bothered going further than the garden.


----------



## lilesMom

Let them book u in for section.
But insist on scan just before it to see if still breech.
If he has turned in meantime u could then legitimately refuse the section 
That's prob what id do anyway :)
Be stubborn if its what u really need to do xxx
Hugs 

He is finally asleep.
We went to visit my parents in the middle 
To get out of the house for a bit.
Yeah its yucky here.
Rain and wind
Blah!!
I'm missing my walks.
Had one thus morn but got soaked.
Not the same in this weather.
I hear ya on bedtime .
Hurry up :)


----------



## lilesMom

I'm really tempted to try my breast pump
Bought a hand one.
Cos were in lidl :)
Its tommee tippee so should be grand.
Really want to see if I can get anything out
But don't want to start myself leaking everyday :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Do you think I could do that? You don't think that would make me look difficult do you? I just really don't want the stay in hospital or recovery from a section unless totally needed. That's a really good idea though, thanks Hun. 

I started expressing before Aurora arrived last time. I was told it's ok from 34 weeks but not sure if that's right. Something to do with causing early labour I think that's why they don't recommend it too early. Although I'm in a group on here of mums who had babies last September, and one lady in the group started at like 30 weeks I think. I'm expressing at the mo but not sure if rules are different for me as i have been breastfeeding all pregnancy. Can you ask your midwife?


----------



## Lucasmum

Baby was head down at the scan Friday she had better bloody stay that way :haha:

I would also let them book the section but insist on a scan just before, but 34 weeks that's so close :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies. Feel dumb for not thinking of that. DH has had to put up with me crying all day over this, feel so sorry for him. I think I'm just a little overwhelmed by everything at the moment and being so close. I'm a hormonal mess lol.


----------



## Lucasmum

I don't think any of us would be thinking logically if we got told your news I know I wouldn't :flower:

Feeling fed up tonight I'm counting down in induction weeks so am telling people 9.5 weeks to go then explain (don't know why I bother with that lol) but I'm sick to the back teeth of the nearly done it will fly by or it will drag comments just f8ck off the lot of ya, I know they mean well and they got me in a tired mood and I still don't feel 100% I don't like being rude to them but cant help myself :blush:

On the bright side OH knew I was still feeling crappy so took Lucas out this afternoon and came back with a lush bath bomb for me, not much but I know how much he hates the shop and the smell of them in the bathroom so it means a lot that he bothered even though I can imagine he went in grabbed the first one he could lay his hands on :haha: unlike me who spends ages sniffing reading and so on whilst he waits in costa :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm totally with you on feeling like that lucusmum. I have to be honest that I'm no longer enjoying being pregnant. I just want these last few weeks to fly by and to have my little man here. I'm huge, my hips hurt, I'm all swollen up, sick most of the day and the baby being breech means he's kicking hell out of my cervix which is hurting a lot. 9 weeks left till term so hoping they pass quickly. 

Awww how sweet of him. I love lush, could spend all day in that shop just sniffing the air :rofl: best smell ever. My DH bought me Ben and Jerrys to cheer me up but I ended up crying that it would make me fat and then he would leave me. Yea it's been on of those kind of days. I've cried over everything and been totally irrational. Good job DH finds it funny.


----------



## LynAnne

Time for me to catch up again! I keep reading along but never getting a moment to reply - either that or I'm simply too tired!! Doesn't help that it was my great aunt's funeral on Friday and so there was a lot going on with that and family. Kept me both mentally and physically pretty busy. Glad that it is over now though. I hate when things get drawn out too long and you don't get that closure.

I feel like I am getting tired so much easier again. It's not like in the first trimester where I could literally have slept all day but I certainly need naps more frequently again. Plus staying up past 11pm is completely impossible now. I thought the tiredness wasn't really meant to kick in until the end of third tri?

Maryanne, whilst I wouldn't say I am not enjoying being pregnant (I still love his wriggles) I'm definitely wanting time to hurry up. I can only imagine that it is going to get worse with my achy pelvis and hips, tiredness and heartburn. Pregnancy is not exactly glamorous is it? As for the C-section, I think I would do as the others have suggested: set a date but insist on being scanned before to see if he has changed. I've heard of babies changing position in the last few weeks so never say never. I have no idea what position my little guy is as I haven't been scanned since 20 weeks. Can they tell at standard midwife appointments? Like when they feel your bump?

Lucasmum, I would love a lush bath right about now but we don't have a bath in our flat, only a shower cubicle. Honestly, I really wish we had a bath for all the little aches and pains I've had with pregnancy (which are no doubt just going to get worse!) but what can you do? My sisters have said I can go to theirs and use their baths but it's not quite the same, especially as we'd have to drive home after and all I would want to do is throw on my pjs and crash on the couch!!

lilesmom, you always seem to be out walking. I'm quite jealous! The weather hasn't been so great recently for taking the dog for a walk although we did yesterday afternoon. I miss the walks but between the rubbish weather, my aching pelvis and hips, and general tiredness I feel like I haven't done any proper walks in ages. I can't wait until after little man is here and I can take him out in his pram on lovely crisp winter days, all wrapped up!


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sorry to hear about the funeral Lynanne :( 

Yes they can tell just by feeling your bump how baby is laying. I knew something was off though by where his kicks were. After that big pain and spotting all his kicks were literally on my cervix compared to under my ribs where they had been for weeks. Plus my bump looks really weird now. Just really hoping he will turn himself back soon. 

As for the tiredness I've always had it all third tri rather than just towards the end although this pregnancy the tiredness has been constant since the start. Me and DH are super boring. We go to bed at 10 every night now. He gets up for work at 4 so it suits him and I'm too tired to stay up longer than that.


----------



## LynAnne

I seem to mainly feel my little guy on my right side, moving into my ribs. I only hope that he is head down and decides to stay that way. Obviously, I'm not going to take any unnecessary risks but I'd really rather avoid a C-section. I hated being stiff and unable to do much after my surgery for my ectopic last year and that was only three little incisions. I can't imagine the recovery needed for a C-section - with a newborn too! I'm guessing they'll let me know if he is anything but head down at my next appointment at 32+1.

The tiredness is an absolute killer right now. I have no motivation to do anything and if I do I need a nap afterwards!


----------



## maryanne1987

Sounds like he's head down! That's great, babies do normally stay head down but my little man is just being a pain again. Think he's going to be difficult like his dad lol. It's the recovery and hospital stay that puts me off a section too. My births arent great and God do they hurt but at least I can get home really quickly and be back on my feet. Even after a bad tear last time I was still able to pretty much carry on as normal with pain killers. Not sure how I'd manage with a newborn, Aurora and Zack after a section. I mean I have DH but as much as he tries to help he's pretty useless sometimes. Plus being away from the other children for a 3 day hospital stay, no thanks. If it's needed to keep baby safe then I'd totally go for it. But I'm still hoping it won't come to that. It's just not right for my situation. 

The only thing I have the energy for lately is cleaning. Nesting is well and truly kicking in. I'm being really ocd about everything being clean. Driving everyone mad, but they are so messy! I've been taking naps though. DH takes over with the children when he gets home and I try and get 30 mins or so. I don't think I'd make it till bed time otherwise.


----------



## LynAnne

The hospital stay freaks me out too! I've only ever stayed one night in a hospital my entire life (after ectopic surgery) and I hated it. I definitely recover best at home - at least I can sleep there. Ideally, I'd like to have a fairly straightforward birth and be able to go home the same day or have one overnight stay at the worst. Can't guarantee that though! Will just have to wait and see.


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> Do you think I could do that? You don't think that would make me look difficult do you? I just really don't want the stay in hospital or recovery from a section unless totally needed. That's a really good idea though, thanks Hun.
> 
> I started expressing before Aurora arrived last time. I was told it's ok from 34 weeks but not sure if that's right. Something to do with causing early labour I think that's why they don't recommend it too early. Although I'm in a group on here of mums who had babies last September, and one lady in the group started at like 30 weeks I think. I'm expressing at the mo but not sure if rules are different for me as i have been breastfeeding all pregnancy. Can you ask your midwife?


I don't think it would make u difficult at all hon
Its a simple enough thing for them to scan u
To check if still breech or not.
If u really don't want section
It could mean u would avoid it.
I got a chance to read but not reply.
Sorry xxx

I've put away the pump :)
Its only tempting me.
I'll ask Drs when I tell them in going for section.
Thank you xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm not alone so.
Must be third tri
I get up feeling alright but a bit stiff
Few hours after I'm needing rest and would love to go back to bed!!!
Little mouse is in preschool but I had to go to Dr get whooping cough vaccine
And then do paperwork for the car.
He be home soon
I didn't do anything physical
But I'm still tired :)
Least I know its normal cos we r all the same

I hve been doing the same lucasmom.
I say I'm due Dec 3 rd but will be sectioned the week before
I should just say end of Nov
People don't need my explaining 
But I feel like I'm lying saying I'm due ens of Nov
Even though baby will be arriving then :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I think that's what I will do then :) hopefully he will get his butt moving and go back to being head down. Honestly this boy is causing so much trouble and he's not even born yet! 

How's preschool goin lilesmom?


----------



## lilesMom

He will be well worth it at the end :)
Xxx

He seems to still like it.
Goes off and comes home happy enough 
So I'm hoping he is happy.


----------



## Lucasmum

Heart burn is killing me the last 24 hours had the same with Lucas grrrrrr

Lucas stayed head down once he went but in true Lucas style he spun a lot would never know from one day to the next if he was back to back or not even in labour he couldn't make his mind up and came out sideways!! 

I've got to stay in for a few days this time discharged myself after 13 hours as my Nan was making a roast dinner and I don't want to miss out :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne I was walking lots.
But been a bit slack the last week.
Raining all the time
And I've gone a bit lazy
Doh!!!
Really need to cop on a bit
Cos I feel better and eat better when I walk


----------



## lilesMom

I've been getting crazy heartburn 
Even hve Rennie under my pillow :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Love hearts are awesome for heartburn although maybe not great for you if your diabetic. I swear by them. Heartburn usually means full head of hair, well it was true for me with Aurora. She looked like she was wearing a wig when she was born lol. Didn't have much with ds and he didn't have much hair, I'm luckily not getting much this time. Looks like another baldy baby in the way lol. 

Glad he's enjoying it lilesmom. Must be nice for you to have a little break too before baby arrives.


----------



## LynAnne

Oh, I might have to try love hearts for the heartburn, Maryanne. It drives me crazy. Fortunately I only seem to get it every few days but when I do it makes me feel miserable. I seem to be suffering from a muffled ear today. Its been a bit funny for the past few days but it feels particularly muffled this afternoon. I hope it hurries up and sorts itself out. I really don't want to have to go to the doctor for something like this but it is driving me crazy!


----------



## lilesMom

Must try them thanks
I had bad heartburn with Simon too
But he had almost no hair till he was one :)
He is very blond and what little he did hve blended with his skin :)
So in that case wasn't hair the cause I don't think

I've been tackling the house.
Nesting big time in the few hours he is away.
Today I had the Dr so that took up over half of it.
Was half glad to just rest though.
Back to clearing projects tomorrow
I'm pretty conscious i only hve a window to get things sorted
Before second bubby arrives :)
Want to sort stuff before I get huge

What's the story with paint and painting
Is it ok so long as not the wrong kind of paint ?
Inside of my house really needs freshening up


----------



## maryanne1987

Honestly Lynanne they are like magic. The midwife suggested it last pregnancy and I was dubious but they really do work. Can't take heartburn meds as they make me gag. But yea the love hearts work a treat. Always keep a few packs in the house now. 

Hope your ear feels better soon. I hate going to the doctors. I always end up coming away with a cold or bug.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm not sure Lilesmom. I've been painting the kitchen and nursery. I just thought you had to make sure it was ventilated? I'm not 100% on that though. I have just been using emulsion paint. But then I probably do a lot of things pregnant women shouldn't do. I get bored waiting for DH to do it and end up doing it myself.


----------



## lilesMom

Simes would be stuck in it if around
So I'm thinking maybe if I do a bit every morn he is in achool
Hopefully be mostly dry by time he us home
Its prob grand like y say so long as air


----------



## LynAnne

Lilesmom, I painted the baby's room without really thinking about it, both emulsion and gloss. I think so long as you keep the room well ventilated and don't knacker yourself out then it's fine. Make sure not to over stretch or anything that could hurt bump!

Maryanne, I just cant be doing with another appointment so I hope the ear clears up soon. The good news is it doesn't hurt. Just feels like I've stuffed it full of cotton wool!


----------



## maryanne1987

That sounds like a good plan lilesmom. I do it when Aurora is napping. It's always dry in like an hour. 

Did you finish the nursery after Lynanne?


----------



## LynAnne

I've still to put up all the other decorations but its all painted and the cot is now in place too. In fact, I still have to sort out the prints for over his cot and assemble his dinosaur mobile. I'll probably post some pictures once I get it all finished. Really should get cracking on with all those bits and pieces soon otherwise he'll be here and they'll never get done!


----------



## maryanne1987

Looking forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm going to try love hearts Lucas has curly hair with a receding heart line he looked daft lol


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies xxx

Aw bet lucas looked cute


----------



## lilesMom

I'm pooped :)
Painted the kitchen, cleaned the doors, the fridge, the microwave, floors
Then myself :)
Hee hee.
My house is taking shape a little
But I've loads more mini projects left.
No more today
I'm wrecked

How ye doin xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Well you've been much busier than I have today, lilesmom! I've been looking at changing bags and the other last few bits and pieces we need to get before he arrives! Will have a more productive afternoon I think though.

Finally managed to get my ear clear this morning so that's good. It was driving me crazy!


----------



## maryanne1987

You have been busier than me too! So far this morning I've got the children up and dressed, had a stroll to the shop round the corner and now I'm eating a family size bag of crisps lol. I'm so tired its unreal. Where do you find your energy lilesmom? 

Glad your ear is sorted Lynanne. Looking at any nice changing bags? I must admit changing bags are my weakness. DH used to buy me designer handbags but now it's changing bags lol.


----------



## lilesMom

I wear myself out while mouse is gone
Then I've no choice but to keep going once he comes home.
:)
Sorted all my papers and files too.
Looking forward to feeling sorted in a week r two time
So I can relax a bit ,

I love bags too.
But hve way less money now I'm not working
Also a sucker for shoes 
But cant wear heels anymore cos of bad back
Doh


----------



## LynAnne

I haven't found anything I love yet but I'm only giving myself a budget of £25 so I wont be getting anything super fancy. Still haven't done much today. I really ought to get on but I'm feeling so lazy and tired!


----------



## maryanne1987

I had to give up on heels a long time ago. I can still wear heeled dance shoes for my lessons but any other time I live in my sketchers memory foams. I have far too many changing bags. I don't buy them as I'm not a fan of wasting money but DH does try to spoil me. That's why I'm in charge of the finances 99% of the time or I'd be covered in diamonds with designer bags but we would be homeless :rofl: he's useless with money, if he's not buying me stuff it's the children. Suppose I cant moan that he's so lovely to us, he never buys himself anything, but it makes saving money difficult as he's always spending it. I'd prefer the money in the bank. 

We are picking up our new car today!!! Finally. The courtesy car has been great but missed having our own.


----------



## lilesMom

The one I hve for Simon is still perfect
Plus I got a nice lilac and grey one with the buggy
So I'm sorted.

We keep our money separate 
And share bills etc
Cos Oh is crappy at saving too.
It would only drive me nuts :)


----------



## maryanne1987

That's good, the pushchair you bought is lovely. I'm trying to find one big enough for two babies but it's hard. The ones I've got now only just fit Auroras things in. I don't care about how it looks or anything, just as long as it's huge.


----------



## LynAnne

DH isn't the best at saving. Is it just a guy thing?? I can't complain too much though because he's the one that supports us - and treats us to nice things when he can. That being said, I'm the one that budgets everything. I make sure that he has enough money to cover the bills and such before he starts spending money on himself, or us. To be fair he treats me just as much as he treats himself which is lovely. We will be eligible for Child Benefit and Tax Credits which we will claim but that will come to me to take care of Monkey's needs and then contribute to bills. I'd love to be able to save a little a month, even if it is only a tiny amount a month, to put towards to a larger deposit for our next house or holidays or something.


----------



## maryanne1987

It must be a man thing. I can't even let DH down to our local shop with his bank card or he will spend a fortune on sweets and football stickers. Along with a million other things we don't need. Saturday he went to the supermarket and came home with two huge boxes of washing powder. He said it was on sale and only cost £40 but seriously it's enough for like two years. Plus we didn't even need washing powder, we needed milk and nappies, both of which he forgot. Let's just say I wasn't amused. To make matters worse the boxes are so big that they don't even fit in any of our cupboards so now they are stuck on the dining table for the foreseeable future. I could kill him sometimes.


----------



## lilesMom

Phil and teds out n about double is nice.
Do u hve the single one?
I remember u buying the pram bit.
U cam get adapter for the double to hve one side buggy , one side oram
Or hve both buggy.
I was gonna go with that
But mouse is too dangerous in it now.
Too heavy and would topple them both.
I got the Eva wheels for it.
Soo much better
No more punctures 
Hurray.

We don't argue over money anymore 
Cos its all seperate.
Oh does what he wants
I do what I want
If any spare money
Not that there is much spare
But even just for clothes and stuff
We go halves on bills.
I pay home ins and bins
Oh pays mortgage.
But I pay for everything for Simon
Works out about even
If I'm struggling I ask Oh to help
Cos I do get lots less than he does
But he has to pay diesel to go to work
So its even enough I think.
We used to argue about money 
Until we totally divided it :)
Doesn't work for all
But does for us.


You will hve the cleanest if clothes Maryanne :)
Men r silly sometimes. Xx


----------



## lilesMom

I save a tiny amount every month by direct debit
I get respite grant and fuel grant once a year
I try save a good bit of them too.
New car has mostly cleaned me out now again
Plus 5000 euro loan.
But I'm glad I could afford it
Without too much strain.

Are ye getting the same kind of car Maryanne?
Did u get ur cast off
I forgot to ask and am crap with time :)


----------



## maryanne1987

We did buy the out n about double but it won't fit in this new cars boot. I bought the out n about when we were going to get a bigger car. So had to sell it and buy a Britax b agile double. It's not as nice but it's all that fits pretty much. Luckily we made back what we paid for the out n about so weren't out of pocket. 

Yea cast came off last week. Arm healed well. Never ever want one of those on again. Feels weird with it off though. And yea same model of car but got a nice new one. We were going to change but it was proving to complicated so we are going to trade after xmas for a seven seater. Going to be a tight squeeze till then though. No idea how all the kids are going to fit in :/


----------



## lilesMom

Aw I thought u had that buggy
But then thought I was wrong and maybe the single u had
Its not too long till u get ur bigger car.
Insurance can be awkward like that.
It was completely not your fault with the accident 
So they should hve accommodated ye xxx
Glad you got the cast off
They r so awkward.
I was only 12 but cam remember how annoying it was


----------



## lilesMom

Tiny mouse is rocking my belly
Think we r at the alien about to burst out stage 
I love this stage :)
Till she gets to big too hve a good run at it :)

I'm getting more dark hairs on my chin and around my belly button
Some preg things r just gross &#55357;&#56861;


----------



## Lucasmum

Where do you get your energy lilesmom I managed work I took Lucas for a skate and made microwave meals for dinner :wacko: just about managed a shower without drowning now I'm going to bed :blush:

I used some heel cream tonight as my heels are so sore but after I put it on I realised it was a little out of date (2013) now I'm hoping my feet don't turn green and fall off during the night :rofl: 

Anyone else suffering leg cramps in the night? I woke up the past few nights I normally try and shake it off but I just can't it's so painful it's making me scream out the neighbours must think I'm being murdered I also need a wee so as well as trying to shake trying not to sound like I'm being killed I'm also trying not to pee the bed :haha: trouble is I then get up in the morning and my calf is so tight I spend all morning hobbling about :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

That sounds like lots Lucasmom!!
Working uses up lots of urs xxx
How long do u hve left till mat leave?
U could do with some u time :)
So long as u don't go mad cleaning and sorting then like me.
:)
Its just cos I haven't had a clear run at the house in 3 yrs.
Mouse is pretty demanding.
I'm also way too aware I prob wont get another go at it for another 2 or so :)

Had a dream I could see my baby's face through my tummy last night
Hair and all
Really dark, full head of hair and so pretty.
I was trying to push her back in
Saying its not time yet baby 

Yup getting the cramps for ages
I get them at times even when not preg
But a million times worse when preg.
Some people say more magnesium but I'm not sure anything cures it
Think its a preg blood flow thing
Hurts like hell though when they get properly established
Warm bath might help a little I think 
If u can xx 

I've had to wake mouse for playschool last two days
Now the day he isn't going 
He is up at 6.
Mouse!!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha were your feet still there this morning lucusmum? Yes cramps here too. They hurt like hell. And leave my leg sore for hours after. Apparently sleeping on your left side is meant to mean you don't get them as much. Can't say it's working for me though, I always sleep on my left side. 

Oh no lilesmom, we had an early wake up call too. Aurora is killing me at the moment. Up every hour last night. Feel like a zombie. How is little man today? 

Back from movement check up. Baby is good. Nice strong heartbeat on the monitor. Still breech though. Given the go ahead to try acupuncture though to see if it turns him. Apparently it's got a great success rate and midwife has recommend a really lovely clinic. Saw my friend while I was there. She had her baby yesterday. She's just adorable. Forgot how little a newborn is, and I only had a baby a year ago lol.


----------



## Lucasmum

37 days and counting till mat leave :happydance:

So the foot didn't go green it didn't do a lot of anything really :shrug: maybe I'm being impatient but I'm sure when I used it before it was a lot better the next day or maybe it's because it's 3 years out of date and I should stop being cheap and just buy a new one :blush:

I'm sick of the heat now I coped in August but now we are on day 3 of a heatwave it's been over 30 during the day we are supposed to have one more tomorrow then the rain comes Friday can't bloody wait I'm stayin to have empathy for snowmen when they melt that's how I'm feeling right about now every time I stand up I feel damp :blush: I need a shower about 134 times a day and I swear the air con on my car isn't working properly I have an idea it needs re gassing but would have no idea how I find out if it actually does or not 

Rant over!


----------



## lilesMom

Little man was terrible today.
Awful form.
This new medicine is killing him
But that's normal enough getting onto an epilepsy med.
It just sucks for mouse and all of us while its happening.
But has to be done.

Phone about to conk.
Doh.

Hope aurora sleeps tonight xxx

Hurray for great check up x,


----------



## lilesMom

Its much cooler here the last while.
It suits me better
But the rain is peeing me off.
Curtailing our walks.
And we both love to get out.
Careful what u wish for :)
Hurray mat leave I soon xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Just one day of rain suits me so long as it's cooler :wacko:

Sick to the back teeth of everyone and everything today I think it's just the heat and heart burn got to me I hate feeling like this :cry:


----------



## maryanne1987

It's so hot here too. Not coping that well with it. And the nights are killing me. I actually sat and cried last night as was so uncomfortable. We are predicted storms tonight so I'm hoping that will cool things down. Hope your ok now lucusmum. 

Hope everyone is well today?


----------



## Lucasmum

Feeling better today even the heat isn't bothering me as much I have an easy day at work tomorrow and have finished for the day today and then I have the whole weekend off wooooooo no shifts no Oncall no nothing shame my weekend is jammed packed with Lucas activities though so no rest either lol


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope you enjoy your weekend off even though it sounds like it's going to be busy! 

I'm still miserable. It's been hotter here again today and will be hotter still tomorrow! I'm done with summer now. Bring on Autumn chilly mornings, Halloween and planning xmas. Oh and bringing little man into the world, can't forget about that. As from this weekend we will be 100% ready for his arrival.


----------



## Lucasmum

I love summer I love the heat but I'm also done we are supposed to have 2 days of rain with the temps dropping by 10 degrees but then it's supposed to come back again! We need a good storm but none forecast


----------



## LynAnne

I love the hotter weather - not that we are getting the same kind of temperatures that the rest of Britain is! What I can't stand is the muggy weather which we seem to be getting plenty of at the moment. It makes me feel horrible, especially when pregnant!! Just give me blue skies and proper hot days or plunge us into autumn with it's chilly, crisp days, please! 

Seven months down and two to go until my due date today!! I'm feeling truly massive already though so I'm not sure how I can possibly grow much more. Hardly any of my clothes fit anymore and half of that is because nothing fits over my thighs or boobs which have both decided to grow more that I would have liked! I just looked at my bump pics that are on the first page of my journal and noticed how small I really was when I though I had a bump at week 14!! :dohh: How silly!


----------



## maryanne1987

I understand completely how you feel Lynanne. I feel like I couldn't possibly get any bigger. My weight gain elsewhere has been OK up till now but I've put on quite a few pounds in the last week or so. Plus my legs are really swollen which makes them look huge. So yea not feeling that attractive at the moment. It doesn't help that DH has taken to calling me 'big mama'. Not funny at all. Bump measuring 45cm. I normally have big bumps but this one hands down beats the others.


----------



## lilesMom

Keep getting time to read but not enough to post :)
I woke up this morn and my bump has just dropped.
Like a lot
Helping heartburn but both the need to pee.
Think I prefer it higher

I was looking at bump pics on my phone yest thinking the same Lynanne.
My what I thought was a big bump really wasn't.
Will I think that in 8 more weeks :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I need to do more bump pics for comparison last one was at 18 weeks I don't feel to big but I was like this with Lucas then woke up one morning and it was where the hell did that come from :haha:

I have finished work for 3 yes 3 whole days :happydance: it's the simple things :wacko:

Weather has been crap all day we had a bit of a storm during the night and it really helped clear the air and my head shame it woke me up at 0330 but never mind :dohh:

I have a crazy weekend coming up yay :wacko: Lucas has a party sat which is a good 40 mins away, during that I have to scoot across 3 towns to pick up a bumbo chair then back to get him back to Chelmsford for a match and on Sunday I get to get up at the crack of dawn to take him training it's also OH's birthday so we are going out for breakfast then I get to drive across London for another match we also need to eat at some point (other than breakfast) I need to get to the reptile shop or the animals may eat us as well as the usual housework washing ironing and so on :wacko::wacko: thank god I've Monday off I may just sleep through it :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

That does sound busy xxx
But better than working :)
Enjoy ur days hon x


----------



## maryanne1987

That sounds very hectic! But still suppose anything will be better than work. Hope you do find some time to relax a little. 

We are just having a quiet one I think. Maybe a trip to the park if it stays nice. Have to go to the day assessment unit everyday till next Friday to get baby monitored as the little bugger still isn't moving as much as he should. I'm not worried really but best to do as they say and just go in. Wish the little sod would turn too. His feet were where his head should be in the scan today. Literally right on my cervix.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope alls well with henry and he turns soon xx 
Glad they r looking after ye well
But a pain to hve lots of visits xx

I'm not sure what my munchkin has done.
Bump is lots lower.
My niece said it looks like hers dud before labour
Need to pee lots today.
And I'm feeling her less.
Hope she pops back up again.
Its a bit uncomfy :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Sounds like she's dropped lilesmom. That's how I felt when Henry was engaged a few weeks back. Exciting!


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad they are keeping an eye on you even if it is a pain.

My bump was low a week or so ago seems to have gone up a bit again.

Just had a lon soak in the bath as Lucas actually went to bed and sleep really well tonight he also did his homework must check in the morning we bought the right child home from school :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

I think she is gone up a little already.
I'm glad.
Ita too early
Be uncomfy for ages that way.
Thanks xx

Mouse has croup again
Just back from south doc.
Ggggrrrrr
Poor mouse


----------



## lilesMom

Heartburn back.
A day off was nice :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Fancy swapping lucusmum? Mine are driving me insane. On days like today I'm sure 3 is enough for me lol. 

Awww hope he feels better soon lilesmom!

Acupuncture today to try and turn this little man. I'm willing to try anything although I'm so nervous!


----------



## Lucasmum

I'd gladly swap we def have the right child attitude like no tomorrow today :wacko:

I did a bump pic mainly because I woke this morning and I think someone has stuck it on over night it was no where near this size yesterday :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## maryanne1987

Your looking great lucusmum! Funny how it can just appear from nowhere isn't it. My bump looks kind of pointy now he's breech. Never had a bump like it before. Hope your busy weekend is going well!


----------



## lilesMom

Lovely bump Lucas mom xx
Looks pretty low too.

Little missy is doing weird stuff and moving all over
But is generally lower than she was.
Feeling her moving away again thank god
She must hve been backwards r something
Not sure what she is up.
Dancing away inside id say. :)

Hope acupuncture works hon.
Xx
I've never had it done cos I still hve a slight aversion to needles.
But I think reflexology is great
And they hve the same general concept
Just different methods :)
Best of luck.

Oh taken mouse for a drive cos he woke up upset after a snooze
Hope he us back soon
He took him just as put his steroids in a spoon to melt .
Doh.
Last night and this morn it was just me looking after him.
He picked a bad time to start helping!!
But least its finally occurred to him to help :)


----------



## Lucasmum

How did the acupuncture go? 

Hope all have had a good day finally home Lucas' team won 7-0


----------



## lilesMom

Congrats


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea! That's great! Bet your so proud! 

It went ok actually, I was terrified but didn't really feel anything. Didn't work though as baby is still breech:( I'm starting to lose hope he's going to turn. 

Hope everyone else is good today? Have a lovely Sunday all!


----------



## lilesMom

It can take a bit to work id say Maryanne?
He prob isn't meant to turn right away?
Best of luck he does.

Went to get checked out
Waiting now.
Movements r all weird and much lighter than normal
Think its position but its going on a few days now.
I've felt her moving a few times since I'm sitting in waiting room though.
Think she is fine but I rang hosp
And they said safer to check than assume


----------



## maryanne1987

Always best to check lilesmom. Even if it's just for piece of mind. We are just home from Henry being monitored. He's fine. Had a good few movements recorded today although his heart rate has been a little high the last two days so will see what happens tomorrow. They said it's probably nothing though. Just means the monitors keep beeping non stop. Will they pop you on the monitor to check on your little lady? Hoping all is ok. 

No it's meant to work within 24 hours. It didn't happen though so now they suggested burning these herb sticks by my toes which apparently encourages baby to turn. I'm afraid that's waaaay too hippyish for me though, won't be trying it. Never mind, he's got 2-3 weeks to turn. Can't keep worrying over it. Can't do anything more.


----------



## lilesMom

Just had trace done
Her heart rate went up a few times too
She always runs a little high though.
My own was high too so I prob raised hers!
They gave me Lucozade and the little imp is moving away now
But the kicks r in a totally different place.
Right under my boobs
Think she must be gone head down

They need to check cos I had wet knickers 3 times yest too
Sorry tmi
But I don't think its waters cos it wasn't much and didn't smell
Don't think it was pee either for same reason 
Happened with Simon a few times too
Think its just extra watery discharge 
But safer to check I suppose.

Just wanna get home now she is kicking me away again :)


----------



## maryanne1987

So glad he's she's ok! Bet you feel more relaxed now. Did they keep you there long? Our hospital is a nightmare, it takes hours and hours when you go in for a trace. Hoes your little man today? Good I hope!


----------



## Lucasmum

Shame the acupuncture didn't work I think I would try anything even if it meant becoming a hippy lol

Lilesmom glad all is ok better to get checked than not 

Finally home again we won 15-2 today and that was supposed to be the hardest team! Had a busy day OH made me walk to a farmers market which was nice as we got lots of yummy goodies them him and Lucas found a short cut back to the car that involved what felt like a vertical hill, I made up eventually lol did wonder how long I would be there though lol


----------



## lilesMom

Not too long home.
My fluid levels r a little low but not badly
They were threatening to keep me
But said if I was happier going home
They would let me off if I promised to come back in if anything wrong
And hve to ring in morn for more time to come in for more detailed scan.
My own bed is much nicer than hosp one 
Nothing more they can do until tomorrow anyway
Except lose me some sleep :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no. That's rubbish lilesmom. Fluid levels can change daily though so hopefully it's ok for you today. I don't blame you for not staying in. I always prefer to go home when I can. Did they suggest for you to up your fluids? When I had low water last pregnancy and with my son I was told to up my fluid intake massively as it would help. Really hope the scan goes ok today. Thinking of you xx


----------



## lilesMom

I said that to the Dr about upping fluid intake
She kind of laughed and said its nothing to do with fluid intake
Its placenta controls fluid.
But I totally thought it could make a difference
Been drinking extra anyway
Cant hurt :)


----------



## lilesMom

Hope ye all had better weekends xx

Trouble with the taxback on the car too.
Could lose 2500 if I cant get it sorted
Due to garages stupidity.
Fingers crossed it gets sorted
Its money I don't hve.

Kept mouse home today.
He is much better but not fab.
Hopefully be grand again soon.

All in all shitty weekend
This week has to be better doesn't it :)

My friend is in being induced now
Her waters broke sat
But no budge
So on the drip now
Hope its fast and easy for her
All my real life people ahead of me r having their bubs
After her I'm next


----------



## maryanne1987

I don't know wether it helped in my last pregnancies but as the doctor told me to I did it anyway lol. Even if it doesn't help at least you will be well hydrated lol. Do you have to go back to the hospital today? 

Oh no your not having the best luck the last few days are you. Hope you get the car sorted. Good luck to your friend though, hope her baby arrives quickly and safely. It will be our turn soon! Can't come quick enough for me. Baby still not behaving on the monitors so now they decide to tell me that I'm in every day till his movements increase. It's crazy cause I just can't keep going everyday. I don't have childcare so the kids have to come with me which is a nightmare as no kids like sitting round for hours waiting. I'm just totally fed up.


----------



## lilesMom

Anything I've read advises drinking more
I think it makes sense u need fluid to allow body to up baby's flyid
Thanks xx
Bit of a run of bad luck alright
But that's three now so hoping its over!! :)

Everyday is really rough on ye xxx
Hospitals r sucky and nearly always soo slow.
Hugs
It really wont be long until its us now xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Scan is tomorrow
They couldn't fit me in today
Works out better cos had to keep mouse in from school again.
Tomorrow he should be alright to go again
I hope.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm counting down the days! At the moment I feel like getting my tubes tied. Never want another pregnancy lol. Home now though so consoling myself by eating a whole pack of chocolate digestives lol. I feel like saying no to everyday as I can't afford to keep travelling back and forth there everyday. As there's no bus route it's £10 each way so that's £100 I've spent so far. Plus they keep me there hours. I dont want to deny baby care so that's the only reason I'm doing it. There has to be an easier way though. 

Good luck for your scan, I really hope it goes well. These babies are trouble makers :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

I was thinking the same yest coming home in the car
Two babies is enough for me I think
Don't think I can do all this crap again :)

Could ur mw call every second day with Doppler and check on u
Not same as a scan u know 
But might work out?
Xx
Hugs.
Do they think u will be early?
Or not predicting yet xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Lilesmom I don't even know anymore. My way of thinking is that if he's breech I'm less likely to go into labour? Who knows though. I've just given up now lol. 

Remind me that I said no more and how horrible this pregnancy has been when I get broody again in 6 months :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah but he could turn anytime
And hopefully will xxx
Hugs.

I honestly don't want more at the mo.
But I know that could change completely in another while 
Hoping my hormones don't trick me into it again :)
Which could very well happen
Since we r both saying no way.....but maybe someday :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck for your scan today lilesmom! Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx

I think its fine anyway
Little missy woke me doing a weird turn this morn
And then kicked the bejaysus outta me
Hee hee
So I'm pretty sure it was position.
Fluid was prob low cos I was tired and might not hve drank enough 
With looking after croupy mouse :)
I've drank so much yest and today so far
They surely be fine 
U could hve given someone my pee yest and told them it was water :)
Mouse gone off to school
Delighted with himself
After brekkie I said do u want to go to school 
Little face lit up and he said go go
So happy he likes it so much
Makes it easier to send him out in the morn

I think maybe I was over doing it a little 
No more painting till after bub
I'm gonna sit down for some if the time he us in school now too
And not feel like I'm slacking.
I'm going to limit my projects to maybe one a day r so.

I'm rambling now :)

My bf had her girl yest eve
She is just gorgeous.
Lovely head of dark hair.
She was 6 3 and alls well 
She got a little stuck 
But is fine
If she got stuck at that size
Making me think section def better
Gone wavery again
The further I get from a Drs visit the more I think maybe I could not hve section
But I'm pretty sure ill end up with one
Sorry for droning on.
Word vomit this morn
Must be a bit nervous.

Garage guy sending me new invoice fir tax people
Hope its right this time.
But if not.
It's only fecking money
I'll sort something out.
But would much prefer to get it
To give right back to my sis

Hope ye r all well xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Heading for 30 weeks
Whoop whoop whoop :)

Simon has an escort on the bus cos if his epilepsy
She is a lovely girl.
Well lady but younger than me :)
This morn she was like oh u are preg :)
She was like Eileen told me u were but I said no way.
My bump must not be as big as it feels :)
Cos she isn't the first person to say it
With Simon people were asking me when was I due from 3 -4 months


----------



## lilesMom

All fine.
Still measuring 3 days ahead.
Fluid fine &#55357;&#56842;
Placenta fine


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey that's fantastic :) really glad all is ok. Yea you need to try and relax. Have some you time and do something you enjoy. Even if it's just watching something you like for an hour. Glad little man is settling into playgroup well and it's great he has an escort now, bet that relaxs you a bit. 

Back from today's monitoring. Got my scan early which was lovely. Was meant to be on Friday but midwife asked did I want it early. He's still breech but estimated weight is 5lbs9. Hoping that's out as that's really big but midwife said he looks like a big boy. He's just adorable with lovely chubby cheeks, can't wait to meet him now.


----------



## lilesMom

That is quite big but they grow in spurts so might be end of growth spurt?
Glad alls well xxx
Nice surprise for u to see him today
My little missy is 3 6 already.
Big lady too :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I was kind of expecting it to be honest as he was over 4lbs last scan. My babies get big early. He's predicted to be 10lbs5 if he goes to term. I'm not that horrified to be honest. Scans can by out by a pound or so and I know a few ladies who have had 10lb babies so I'm not going to freak myself out over it. If he's big then he's big. Aurora was 7lbs12 but 3 weeks early so she would have been 9-10lbs if I'd gone full term. Was a lovely surprise to see him as was counting down the days till Friday. Can't believe I will only have two more scans and then I will be meeting him. Eeeeek!


----------



## Lucasmum

Just having a catch up glad everyone is well :flower:

Not getting on as much as my laptop went to the great big lap top heaven and I'm not overly keen on using my phone or the iPad :wacko:

All is well here though 30 weeks tomorrow 8 to go :happydance:


----------



## LynAnne

So pleased to hear that everything is good with all of you and your bumps! Is anyone else finding it hard to believe that we have all gotten this far?!

I haven't been feeling my best the last few days which sucks seeing as I've actually been remarkably healthy this pregnancy. My stomach has been a bit upset and I've felt sick on and off since Sunday. I've also had the odd period-like cramps but they only last about 5 seconds and are as frequent as once or twice an hour at the very most. So uncomfortable and a little sore though. Possible Braxton Hicks?? I've never had them before so I've no idea! My little guy is still nice and active, sticking his limbs into all sorts of uncomfortable places for me!! If he wasn't I'd be so worried though. Got my midwife appointment tomorrow so I guess if I'm feeling worried I can just mention this to her. I think I'm just having an off week though. DH has gone and got a cold so I hope I don't get that as well!


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad all is ok lucusmum. Was getting worried! That sucks about your laptop. And yet for 30 weeks!!!

I literally can't believe it Lynanne. Soon all our babies will be here. Tummy upsets can be normal later on. Although it doesn't make it easier to deal with. And they do sound like Braxton hicks. Don't listen when people say they are painless, sometimes they can really hurt. Especially as you get closer to the finish line. Defo mention it to your midwife if your worried though.


----------



## LynAnne

Thanks maryanne. I don't think I am worried but then every once in a while I go, "what if something is horribly wrong" or he'll be quiet for a little longer than I would like and I begin prodding him until he moves! From what I can tell it is all very normal what I'm feeling. Plus, he is generally getting bigger and I don't think I had the strongest stomach muscles to begin with so it explains a lot of my aches and pains!


----------



## maryanne1987

I won't lie, the last few weeks are tough, but 100% worth it when you meet your little one. But if you ever get worried it's always good to get checked over, it's better to get reassurance than sit there worrying non stop over something. I'm worrying over every twinge and pain at the moment, it doesn't get easier no matter how many pregnancies you have. I think it's mainly that I can't believe we are actually having another baby. Two years ago id accepted the fact we would never bring another baby home and now we will have had two in two years. It's crazy. How's the nursery getting on?


----------



## lilesMom

My little dude took two steps unaided this eve for first time ever!!!

Sorry I caught up earlier but had no time to post back xxx

I went for a walk the other day Lynanne and had to turn around and come home pretty fast.
My whole tummy went hard and sore.
Not sure if muscle or bh or bit if both.
But it freaked me out a little bit .
I never had bh with Simon
Pretty sure I do this time
Sometimes they r sore.


----------



## maryanne1987

That's awesome :) bet your so proud! I remember how I felt when Zack finally did, was so so happy. 

I get bh a lot. My first pregnancy I don't remember having them, had them pretty badly with my angel daughter and aurora and this time they aren't quite as bad but still enough to make me need to sit down sometimes. I know they are a good thing and show your body is preparing for birth but I hate them. Be glad to have my body back to myself again now lol


----------



## Lucasmum

I never had BH with Lucas either but get a few pains that make me think it could be them but not really sure :shrug:

Way to go simon taking his steps :happydance:

Hope your feeling a bit better tonight lynanne :flower:

Feeling fed up as well and want it over and done now fed up of all the aches constant weeing heartburn and so on, I feel bad for moaning as blessed to be having this little lady but I'm so over and done with being pregnant, the thought of doing this again makes me shudder I think this is definitely it for us (remind me of this in six months when I think another may be a good idea :haha:)


----------



## maryanne1987

You shouldn't feel bad for moaning lucusmum. I feel absolutely the same to be honest. But I think there's that expectation on women who have experienced loss to just be grateful and never complain. Even my old midwife that I refused to see anymore earlier in the pregnancy told me once when I complained about how sick I was feeling all the time, 'well shouldn't you just be grateful you got pregnant after everything'. It annoys me. Basically if you have never experienced loss you can moan all you want but if you have been unlucky enough to lose a child you apparently lose all rights to complain. I'm with you though on just wanting my baby here now and wanting it over. I'm fed up of being worried about baby all the time and of feeling like crap. People say newborns are hard work but I find that stage a million times easier than last tri.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks 
Was so proud of him.
He looked surprised but delighted with himself 
Don't think he realised I wasn't holding him at first :)

I'm totally with ye girls.
I feel like a bit of a wuss
I went to cinema last night with two of my sis
( Bridget jones baby, much funnier than I expected)
I'm wiped this morn.
Simes got up at 6, after wriggling fir ages
Just gone off to playschool 
And I'm gone back to bed honestly hve to
Id be no good to the world today.
I wonder if I was in my 20s would I be this tired.
Or is it just normal for 30 weeks ( nearly :))
I totally feel like I cant complain
People don't even ask me much about being preg
For first tri I don't like talking about it too much
In case of another loss
Then people take their cue from that
And continue ignoring it
Whereas now id happily talk babies with them 
But they don't see that :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm with you on that lilesmom. People tend to avoid talking to me about babies even at this stage. They don't know about our earlier losses but people knew we lost a daughter quite late so they kind of avoid anything baby related with me. They few people who will talk to me about it say really dumb things like 'crossing my fingers you bring this one home' etc. It's so insensitive I'd rather they said nothing at all to be honest.

Hope your feeling better after your rest? 

Consultant appointment tomorrow, can't believe I only have a few of these left now. 3 I think. I'm really starting to feel excited now.


----------



## LynAnne

Maryanne, the nursery is coming along great. I've just finished painting dinosaurs onto his lampshade and I assembled the mobile although I've still got to hang it. We still have to sort the prints for over his cot but otherwise we are done with all the little decorations. As I've said in the past, I'm not going over the top with the dino theme, just the odd thing here and there.

Lilesmom, ah, you must have felt so proud for him to take his first unaided steps! What a clever little guy! Hope you are feeling better after your rest.

Lucasmum, I'm with you on feeling pretty fed up of being pregnant although I'll miss feeling him kick and such when he is here. Pregnancy is made out to be all wonderful but it's actually a pain - quite literally sometimes! I can't wait to go back to not having heartburn and pelvis pain!

All was good with the midwife appointment today. Blood pressure and the like for me was all fine and little monkey seems to be doing fab. Heart rate was normal, bump is measuring bang on 32 weeks and he is currently head down. She said he was pretty low but it wasn't worryingly low. Next appointment will be 37 weeks - full term!! It should have been 36 weeks but we have a wedding to go to that day and the earliest appointment they could give us was 10:30 which buggers up plans for getting ready, especially if they are running late! So we took the week after instead.

When I got home from the midwife I ended up with the worst migraine I've had in years! Luckily it has subsided now but oh the pain. Ended up opening the windows, shutting the curtains and lying down for about an hour. Also had to resort to taking paracetamol and having a coffee (fully caffeinated) which I haven't done in forever. I tend to drink decaf if I drink coffee at all nowadays for my anxiety as well as the pregnancy now, but I always have a jar of the "real stuff" in the house for family. Certainly seemed to help today. Feeling a lot better now.

I also noticed today that I have very slightly leaky boobs! It makes me think that the pains I was talking about have been BH as I've heard that the two can be linked. I know that I don't plan on BFing but there is a comfort in knowing my body is definitely preparing for the next step. I can't wait for this little guy to get here - but at the same time he better stay put for a few more weeks!!


----------



## maryanne1987

The nursery sounds lovely :) just need him here to put in it now. Sorry to hear about your migraine but glad all went well with the midwife. 

Aurora keeps patting my tummy and saying 'baba' it's the cutest thing in the world. Cannot wait till she meets her brother. And obviously can't wait for Zack to meet him, I know he's going to cry.


----------



## LynAnne

That's adorable! I really hope I'll get to give my little guy a sibling. I'd love to experience something so cute! Talking of crying, I can guarantee that DH will cry when baby gets here. He is a dead cert on that, more so than I am! I'm a really emotional person but I hate crying in front of strangers so I wonder if that will be enough to stop me while my hormones are going crazy!


----------



## maryanne1987

I have to admit that I haven't cried after any of my little ones have been born. It's strange but I just feel so calm and serene when they are placed on me. I can't even speak for a while. Just totally overwhelmed. My DH on the other hand cried and cried and cried. The poor guy. The midwives thought he was adorable :rofl: He was an emotional mess. He cried when he proposed too though, and at our wedding, multiple times.


----------



## lilesMom

Maryanne people do come out with some weird stuff when they don't know what to say.
Hugs.
They just blurt out whatever comes into their head.
I must admit I'm guilty of it myself
Wanting to soothe but saying something dumb inatead
Then kicking myself mentally afterwards :)

Wow 3 more cons visit.
When u put it like that it sounds super close .
Hurray xx

Lynanne I didn't know bh and leaky boobs r linked 
But makes total sense.
I've leaked a bit the last week again
Only teeny bit but I'm presuming its same hormone change responsible for both.
Hope ur hear is better
Migraine sucks xxx

Not getting full tax back on car.
Garage guy didn't check it out properly before going ahead
Or else he is pretending he didn't know
They r gonna give me 900 back
But if I got tax it would be well over 2000
Somewhere around 2400
Hve to keep reminding myself its only money.
And I hve a nice car :)


----------



## lilesMom

I didn't cry either when I had simes
It all felt a bit surreal :)
But great


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no, that's rubbish. That's a huge difference. It's amazing that you can be so calm. I think I'd cry lol. Your right though at least you have a good car now though which must be nice for you.


----------



## lilesMom

I've been expecting it since I got the invoice last week
I thought he wasn't telling me the whole truth.
I'm keeping this car till it falls apart
I hate dealing with garages :)
Least he is refunding me some
I expected him not to,
To just say my loss.
I've too many good things in my life last few days to focus on instead :)
Simes steps, now he is telling me when he needs to poo too
Plus baby bubble is fine 
When I got scared she might not be.
All heaps more important :)
Xx

How u doin xx
Hows henry doing xx


----------



## lilesMom

My sil texted me she us putting together baby stuff from her daughter to give us.
Exciting :)
I planned what's going in my hosp bag today.
Going to start packing it now soon :)


----------



## maryanne1987

That's a great outlook to have :) it's amazing how well your little man is coming along. 

We are good thank you. Henry has been really active today which is nice as he's normally really quiet. Been feeling a little anxious over labour the last few days but keep thinking that at least at the end of it I will meet my new little dude.

Ah that's great, bet your excited. I love packing my hospital bag. I'm still adding extras to mine now. Looks like I'm going away for a fortnight holiday by the amount I'm taking lol.


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad we are all OK well as can be expected and I'm also reassured by you that I feel perfectly normal and justified for moaning :kiss:

4 weeks left at work feels so near yet so far away still it's going to drag I just know it :wacko:

Lucas is so emotional and sensitive right now it's like being on a roller coaster I'm seriously considering medicating him something I was always adamant I wouldn't do but I'm hoping it will help the mood swings, I just don't know feel bad for going so but it could help us all out :shrug: going to make an appointment with his consultant in a few weeks I think.

Still laptop less and will be for a while as I mentally made a list of all we still need and I guess that's more important (do babies really need matteress and bedding :haha:)

I can't believe you lot are thinking hospital bags I was going to wait till after my 36 week appointment but OH kindly pointed out that I may go for that one and they decide to keep me, yeah thanks for that so now it's going to have to inch it's way up my list only 3566333560031 more things to do before we are ready :rofl: I also have no idea what I'm gonna need I know I will be in a few days this time thanks to the diabetes but I really haven't a clue :wacko: got a midwife appointment tomorrow maybe I should ask how long I should be expected to stay for.


----------



## lilesMom

That's lovely henry is active xx
Feels good doesn't it :)
To be reminded u actually hve your little baby growing away inside.
Pretty amazing feeling xx

I bought some stuff for the bag but I'm getting lazy now again.
I'll do it next week.
I'll be using a lot of stuff I had for Simon.
Night dresses and stuff which r stuffed in a drawer since then :)
I won't need separate labour bag with c section :)
But I've a feeling my main bag be too full :)
I'll prob be in 5 days ish.
But ill put stuff in a handy place for Oh to bring in extras if needed

Lucas mom u know Lucas best.
If u feel he might need medicine,
And Drs agree then might be for the best xxx
I know its a tough choice to make though
Hugs xx

Just back from pool with my two nieces and my gran niece
Lovely morn.
Waiting on squishy bum to come home now :)


----------



## LynAnne

I have had another pretty bad headache today so much so it actually made me sick this morning. It's gotten better but it still hurts in and off even now. I don't feel like myself at all and I hate it. I've heard that bad headaches can be a sign of high blood pressure but I had mine take yesterday at the midwife appointment and she said it was fine. According to my maternity notes it was 126-78. Totally don't know what to do with myself or whether or not to phone the maternity assessment phone line. Just want to feel better already!


----------



## Lucasmum

I've had a few bad headaches but they have gone with paracetamol if it worries you then it can't hurt to phone and see what they say :hugs:

I'm getting a baby shower nothing much tea and biscuits and an excuse for us not to do much work for the day in the office my boss and training manager organised it today it's not till 20th October but I'm actually excited about it :cloud9:

Need to have a serious chat with OH about medicating Lucas as we were both so dead set against it but as it stands I feel like we would be really failing him if we don't at least give it a go and see what happens but I'm not sure on his opinion on it yet we never seem to get 5 mins alone never mind having a serious talk going to try and pin him down tonight whilst Lucas has training :flower:

Had a check up with the diabetic midwife today I keep hearing about whooping cough jabs and wasn't sure if I'm supposed to get it so was good to clear that up and the GBS swab will only be done if something is picked up at my 36 week swabs that I didn't know I was getting :wacko: and I will only be in hospital for 24 hours :happydance: so no need for the giant sized suitcase I was thinking I may need :blush:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope you enjoyed swimming lilesmom. I'd love a trip to the pool but no longer fit in my maternity swimming costume. Not buying another now. Hope your little man enjoyed nursery today

I'm suffering from headaches too Lynanne. They suck. I took some paracetamol earlier mine was so bad. You should be ok if your urine and bloods were done yesterday but keep an eye on it. If it carries on id give your midwife a ring for advice. Are you drinking enough water? 

I'm taking a huge suitcase lucusmum haha. Seriously it's massive. But when I was in having Aurora I wasn't very well prepared and had to keep sending DH home. So this time I've packed plenty. Hoping for a quick stay but I've prepared in case I have to stay longer like last time. 

Consultant appointment went well. She's leaving though so means I'm seeing a new consultant next time which makes me nervous. I don't really want to see someone new so close to the end :/


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne cant hurt to ring
But I know my sis got terrible headaches when preg with my niece and all was finr
Hve u had iron checked lately?
Could be that if low xx
If ur bp was fine yest, its prob fine .
Usually if high u would feel symptoms
But not always I suppose xxx
Hope u feel better soon xx


----------



## lilesMom

Aw that's nice your getting a shower Lucas mom xxx
Won't be long coming around xxx
Enjoy xx

If u tried medicating and it didn't suit
Ye can always go back to not
Hugs xx
Do u think its baby related phase that might pass
Or something that has been escalating for awhile.
Its a tough call xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Swimming was lovely Maryanne
But I'm still wrecked today :)
I'm bursting out of my swimsuit :)
Its a normal regular one.
But I don't hve the dosh to spare for a new one for just a few weeks.
I just about get away with it I think :)

I saw my consultant once.
Its different Drs on his team I see everytime I go now.
I wasn't mad about him anyway to be honest.
Was really rushed and a bit dismissive.
It sucks if its someone u like and trust your losing though xx


----------



## lilesMom

Heartburn id kicking my ass
But its my own fault.
Weather has been awful
And I haven't been walking
So I'm more tired
And not myself.
I could go if raining before cos mouse would stay under buggy plastics
Now he bawls if he is covered up
So can only go when he isn't covered.
Plus my bump keeps hurting when I walk more than a little bit
I'm not sure if muscles or bh or what
But it doesn't make me feel like exercising :)
I'm a moan today.

Mouse in terrible form.
Its lashing all day.
Bllleeeuurrggghh.
:)

But 30 weeks today :)


----------



## LynAnne

Oh I hadn't thought of it being iron, lilesmom. I haven't had iron tested for about month. It was fine then but everything can change a lot in that time! Not so much my BP in less that 24 hours surely! I haven't been taking any iron supplements as they made me feel really sick early on bit I have some from pre pregnancy so I've taken them today to see if they help. If I don't have more headaches then it's quite possibly that, if not I'll ask the assessment line.


----------



## lilesMom

I haven't taken them fir the same reason.
This time it's staying within range
But with Simon it dipped
My main signs were headaches and tiredness
Hope the iron helps xxx


----------



## lilesMom

63 ish days to go.
Looking forward to getting my section date :)


----------



## LynAnne

Thanks lilesmom. It is certainly worth a try. I just don't think it is my BP after I had it tested on Thursday and it was fine (126/78, I think) apparently 140/100 or something is considered high. Here's hoping that's all it is, I can sort it simply myself and I don't have to have another appointment!

I noticed the other day that I am almost under 50 days to my due date and I have yo be honest my heart jumped! Why does that seem so close all of a sudden. Then again this time next wee we can say our babies are due next month!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Wohoo! I'm literally getting so excited now. If I happened to go three weeks early again that's 4 weeks away!!! It's only 7 weeks till full term.


----------



## lilesMom

Feels like ages some days
And nothing others.
We will all hve new bubs fairly soon :)
Xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

So this conversation happened here tonight

Me "think I'm having branston hicks"

OH "I don't think you are"

Me "yes because you no everything I feel I suppose the siatic pain isn't that either"

OH "nope I agree actually the siatic pain is probably siatic but I do not think for one moment your getting branston hicks" 

Me (quite moody by now) "ahhh yes sorry forgot your a pregnancy expert and you moonlight as a midwife, twat"

OH (laughing quite a lot now) "maybe just maybe your having braxton hicks"

Me (quite sheepishly) "oh yeah maybe they are the ones" :rofl:

Another busy weekend has clearly melted my brain :haha:

Had to go into London again today for another of Lucas' games and another win for the team, that's the hardest two teams in the league we have now played and wiped the floor with them makes for a boring season if they are going to win everything :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Men :rofl: mine thinks he's a bit of an expert too now. He keeps asking me if I'm practising my breathing ready for labour. Yes darling of course I am, because breathing totally takes away the pain of pushing a human out of your vagina lol. 

Glad all is going well with Lucus, sounds as if you never get a quiet weekend though! 

Busy weekend for us but we are now 100% ready for baby. Hospital case is even in the car ready. I'm officially nervous now!


----------



## LynAnne

Headaches seem to be disappearing again. Friday was particularly awful with the migraine that lasted almost 10 hours but other than a 30 minute headache (not migraine!!) yesterday I've been fine this weekend. I'm definitely giving the iron supplements a go right now to see if that's what makes the difference. If they come back or are migraine strength again though I'll be calling up the assessment line and getting someone to check my BP again. I just can't see how it could be that though when I got my first bad headache literally about an hour after I had my BP taken. I'm just trying to take everything easy now anyway as I'm finding lugging him about gets tiring quickly nowadays. That will be good for my BP too!

:rofl: Lucasmum! I feel like my brain has been all over the place this weekend so I know how you feel! Good for Lucas' team winning. I really wish he could pass on some of his winning luck to my team this season!

maryanne, That is so exciting that you have everything ready now!! I've still to get a couple of tiny things - oh and a room thermometer! - but I'm almost there. Really ought to sort getting everything together properly for the hospital bag but it all seems a bit overwhelming to be honest! Must not bury my head in the sand much longer!!


----------



## lilesMom

Haha Lucas mom
My brain is mush too.
Funny though :)

Maryanne ur very organised.
I got a few bits and then stalled
Must get on it soon.

Lynanne glad ur feeling better.
Hope they stay away now for u.

Had 30 week check today
She thought heart rate was high.
But she is often high
Mine runs high myself
She was fine just now on the doppler
She just said keep an eye on it myself
If it stayed high go to hosp.
But its grand again.
Head is back down in my pubic bone.
I decide on section
And she gets herself ready.
Blah :)

Cooked lots today.
Loads of yummy stuff!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad the headaches have calmed down Lynanne! Defo get checked over if they carry on. BP can change really quickly. Don't worry on my first i was still packing the morning I was induced. I'm only organised now as the children take up so much of my time that I have to get things ready well in advance when I have time. It makes me less nervous being prepared too. For some reason I'm suffering really badly with anxiety at the moment. Had a panic attack last week which was odd as I've never suffered with anything like this before. Have a doctors appointment about it tomorrow. Hope it stops soon. 

Lilesmom Henry's heart beat is always pretty fast too. Especially if he's moving. When im on the monitors in hospital it constantly beeps to say it's too high but on the scans his heart is fine so they just said that's normal for him. Like you my heart rate is higher than normal. Must follow me. Hope your little man is doing well today? What did you cook?


----------



## Lucasmum

You lot make me feel very disorganised though that's not hard I'm the most disorganised person I know it drives OH crazy I still need near enough everything I've been putting it off and off instead all I bought was pretty pink clothes still need loads though :wacko: time to make a list of what we still need tonight (she says this time tomorrow list still won't be done) 

No more branston hicks today :rofl: 

Totally put my foot n it today saw a friend walking in the wind with lots of balloons so shouted out the car at her to keep a tight hold or they will blow away it dawned on me a bit later that they were to be released in memory of her daughter who would have been 15 today felt awful and messaged her she was so sweet telling me I didn't upset her or anything but I've felt terrible all day about :(


----------



## lilesMom

Keep getting a chance to read but not reply
Sorry xx

The hosp weren't worried about the higher heart rate when they did the trace
So I'm gonna try forget about it too :)
I'm starting to hate getting Dr checks.
Last time it was low fluid that isn't badly low
This time it was heart rate, which is ok too.
I know they r being cautious
But I'm just thinking things r grand when they throw in something else.

I cooked lasagne
Which was delicious but gave me mega heartburn!!!
Gammon and cabbage and carrots.
And cheese burgers.
I was really mad for meat yest.
Very unlike me 

Lucas mom I'm sure ur friend realised no harm meant xxx
Hugs xx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm like a lazy beached whale today!!
Got flu jab yest.
Hve no energy today.
Not sure if coincidence or not.
I'm lucky its a playschool day. :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Lilesmom you must come and cook me something now! Im starving lol. I'm with you on feeling like a beached whale though. Moving is on my list of things I don't want to do today. Just can't be bothered. 

Doctor and midwife went well. Still heading towards a section though. Kinda over being worried about it now. Long as baby comes out safely I don't care. Be nice to know which one for sure though. Will now within the next two weeks or so.


----------



## lilesMom

My fridge is full if u wanna call over :)
Then my weird cravings made me go get a hot chicken roll 

Glad ur app went well xx
Sorry ur still in limbo.
I've reconciled myself to a section now really :)
Longer recovery but safe bub
So all good xxx
Hugs


----------



## Lucasmum

Well it's no surprise my list still hasn't been done :blush:

Will try and get onto it tonight (who am I kidding) :haha:

Though I have seen a few changing bags I like so I may order one of those at least


----------



## maryanne1987

You need to start a delivery service lilesmom! Although I've got hubby cooking for me tonight. He's trying to be supportive and give me a rest but if I don't reply to this thread then you know I've died of food poisoning :rofl:

Haha Lucusmum. Have you got much left to get for baby?


----------



## Lucasmum

Steriliser, breast pump, bottles, matteress, sheets, nappies, wipes, changing bag, clothes, breast pads, lotions and potions, nursing bras and probably a ton more stuff I'm forgetting :blush::blush:

But look I made a list :happydance:


----------



## Lucasmum

Wish someone would come cook for me as well I got in from work at 1915 to be greeted with I'm hungry I'm starving I'm going to die soon all from Lucas OH hadn't even done his tea sorted him out first as I'm not in the mood for dealing with a death :haha: although Lucas is the noisiest dead person you will ever come across :rofl: and I'm just sitting down with mine :dohh:


----------



## maryanne1987

Shame you don't live closer. I have a steriliser here you could have. You expressed didn't you with Lucus? What pump did you use? I'm using a tommee tippee hand pump and getting hardly anything. But Aurora has self weaned and won't nurse. I'm in agony. I'm thinking I'm doing something really wrong, it took me an hour to get 6 ounces.


----------



## Lucasmum

I did till I got bored :blush: I just the avent manual pump I had no trouble with it at all but I was very lucky the whole breast feeding thing was so simple and easy for us I can only hope that if it's half as easy this time round I'll be happy :flower: I'm not planning n expressing much it's more for Lucas than anything as he is desperate that one of his main jobs is feeding her :cloud9: I can hardly deny him he has waited so long for a sibling I feel I won't have a lot to do at all as he wants to do it all :haha:

So instead of doing anything useful I just booked an extra night away on our little trip in October what's wrong with me :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Are you going anywhere nice?


----------



## Lucasmum

Blackpool nothing exciting just some time out away before baby arrives for a few days :flower:


----------



## Lucasmum

OH is being incredibly mean he told me there was no way on this earth he was paying for the changing bag I want to be fair it is £79 but it's so pretty :haha:

He has said we will get the matteress and steriliser next week though, but they are boring and I want a pretty bag :rofl:


----------



## maryanne1987

Sounds lovely. Bet you can't wait. I love Blackpool. Used to go there for dance competitions twice a year. Must take the children up one day. It's quite a long drive from us though. Be worth it though. 

What changing bag was it? i have to admit that my favourite changing bag I have is my big slouchy red kite bag. It was only like £25 too. It's huge and still looks great after a year using it. DH buys me a lot of changing bags and although they are really pretty they aren't always that practical. The worst one is the pink lining bag he bought me, it looks lovely but after a few weeks using it it looked really tatty. I've banned him from wasting more money and buying me things now. We need savings and he wastes so much money. Drives me insane! Although he's adamant on getting me a push present, so I might let him off on that one as long as it's something that sparkles lol.


----------



## lilesMom

I got nothing off oh when I had simon
Yet when his sister had his niece recently
He bought baby a pressie
But went out looking especially for something for his sis after
Cos in his words she deserved a present cos the mom gets forgotten
Really????
Ahem ahem!!!
I give up.
:)

No more move on my hosp bag either :)
Squishy doesn't go to school on wed
So busy day.

Had to go back to garage again
They were adamant they posted the cheque 
But I got nothing
Cancelled and reissued it today.
Super annoying how hard u hve to hound them
But least I got it anyway !!!


----------



## Lucasmum

It was the yummy mummy one with either black cabs or owls I think they are pink lining aren't they? Hmmmm don't want it looking tatty after a few weeks maybe I should rethink :wacko:

I didn't get a push present with Lucas either :growlmad: better start dropping hints for one this time round :haha:

We found out today that OH's sister is calling her baby Millie I always think of Millie as being a dogs name but to top it off the baby will be Millie Marsh :rofl: I mean really :haha::haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Drop hints for a pretty change bag! Lol. I think you deserve one! You work so hard. 

Millie marsh isn't the best name. My god child is called Millie but the surname is much better thank goodness. 

Lilesmom really?? He owes you something nice this time. For me it's not to do with the money and wouldn't care if it was something cheap, it's the thought that matters the most. I'm sorry your still having trouble with the garage. Hope it's all sorted now. Hopefully your lovely car will be worth it.


----------



## lilesMom

I was actually thinking yest I like Millie :)
But I've a million names in my head
And Oh would never go for it ;)


----------



## lilesMom

I like daisy too
But our dog is daisy :)


----------



## LynAnne

Millie was the name of my dog before we got her and changed it to Roxie. She just isn't a Millie whatsoever! 

Sorry, I've been so rubbish at keeping updated with you ladies! I've been reading along but, honestly, I don't know where my energy is to reply half the time at the moment. Doesn't help that I do seem to have caught DH's cold now! Fortunately it doesn't seem to have hit me as hard as it hit him. I've just got a scratchy throat and sniffles. In fact, it isn't that bad at all.

I think that's us got the last of the "big" things for little guy now. Yesterday I built his rocking crib that will be in our room and he will sleep there for the first few months. We still have to rearrange our bedroom to make a bit of space but that can be done in the next couple of weeks. Will have to do it before he arrives though so that the dog gets used to it being in the room as she sleeps in her own little bed in our room. What I need to do now though is compile a list of all the last few little things we have still to get and prep a hospital bag for us. I keep putting it off!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Do you have a short list of names yet lilesmom? Can't wait to hear what you pick once little lady is here. She will you get your date for a section? 

Sorry to hear about your cold Lynanne. Hope it passes soon. How are the headaches now? It's so exciting once you have almost got everything done. I love seeing Henry's crib in our room. Can't wait till he's here to go in it. 

Had a midwife appointment today. Apparently my consultant has written to my midwife saying that I'm hesitant to have a section although it's recommended for many reasons, baby being breech, previous issues birthing and can she refer me to a midwife who specialises in birth trama to discuss with me what's best for baby. I'm super annoyed, since I haven't refused a section, only said I'd prefer to avoid it if possible. My consultant is getting impatient as I won't just book one now and I don't see why I should. Thank god the midwife at the day assessment unit is on my side and she said in my situation she would wait to see if baby turns too rather than just agreeing to major surgery that may not be needed. I'm so fed up of it all. Feel like I'm being pushed into a c section, not sure what else I can do. Should I stand my ground and say I want to give baby till 36 weeks to turn or should I just book it now and get the consultant off my case.


----------



## LynAnne

I haven't had another headache all week! *touches wood* Hoping that it was just a bit of a blip and I won't get any more now.

I would be annoyed too if I were you, maryanne. A section isn't something to be taken lightly - it is surgery after all! If I was in your position I would be doing exactly the same thing and waiting to see if he turns. It isn't as though you are refusing the section just saying you'd rather avoid it if possible. That doesn't seem unreasonable to me!


----------



## maryanne1987

That's good! Headaches are horrible! It's hard to carry on as normal if your suffering with them and if they turn to migraines then it's impossible. 

Thank you, I'm glad someone would feel the same as me. I've just been made to feel like a neglectful mum not putting my baby first but that really isn't the case. If it was a case that a section is needed for his safety I would have one straight away. And I will still have one if he doesn't turn. But I don't get why my consultant seems so intent on pushing me into one when at the moment there is no need.


----------



## lilesMom

F the consultant 
U want to wait a little while before decision
That I up to u xx
Just cos they find it more convenient to hve decision made
Hugs xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you :) I'm not going to back down just yet. Although DH is bugging me now. He thinks we should just book a section to save all this hassle but it's ok for him as he's not the one that will have to have surgery. Not in a great mood at all. 

My friend delivered her twins earlier today. She's only 28 weeks, they are so small, I really hope they make it. She's not in the best way either. Makes me feel so grateful for still being pregnant although I feel fat and uncomfortable. Please cross your fingers for them all.


----------



## Lucasmum

Agree sod what he wants it what you want that matters :flower:

Sorry moan time, Lucas has been picked on by a few kids at his training sessions recently mainly because most of the team have given him the glory for winning nationals and some are clearly jealous :dohh: so tonight it reached a point where I am going to wait the official 24 hours and raise a complaint he was walloped so hard into the boards tonight he was rolling about in agony he carried on to the end but I could see he was in pain he came off the ice in tears ( very unusual for him) poor thing could hardly move he has done something to his back I can only assume hurt a muscle there is no obvious marks, I gave him a hot bath and have put him to bed with paracetamol in my bed so I can keep an eye on him :cry: he has south east England trials tomorrow night and I have no idea if he will be fit enough to make it he won't get a team place but it's an honour to be invited to try and he will be heartbroken if he misses it, I get the feeling this was no accident but deliberate to stop him going :growlmad:

On a side note the cat is getting pissed off as he is lying on me and keeps getting kicked :haha:


----------



## LynAnne

Maryanne, I hope the twins are okay! 28 weeks is so early, even for twins. My younger sisters are twins and were induced at 38 weeks and even then they were still pretty small babies. Hope your friend and the twins are well and home soon enough.

Lucasmum, Poor Lucas! I hope he is up to go to the trials tonight, what a lovely privilege to be invited. He must be some player! It's horrible to hear of how jealousy can make some people act but physically hurting someone is crossing the line, especially if it was malicious like you think! Hope the warm bath, paracetamol and a good nights sleep did the trick and he feels better this morning!


----------



## maryanne1987

I told him straight last night that although it's his child it's my body and wether I chose to have surgery or not is up to me and me alone. And if he doesn't like it he knows where the sofa is to sleep on. That shut him up lol. 

I hate bullies! Hope he's ok. I remember what it used to be like when I used to compete in ballroom and Latin when I was a child. The sad thing is the bullies are usually encouraged by parents who are just as jealous. Really hope he feels better soon. 

My friends one baby took a turn for the worst last night. It's so so sad. He only has a very small chance of pulling through :(


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no.
Hope the twins make it 
Hugs.
I saw babies in the neo with Simon that were that early.
Sooo small 
But they can make it
Fingers crossed for them.
My heart goes out to them.

Lucas mom hope Lucas is ok xxx
Huge hugs xxx
Kids r awful at times.
I was bullied when I was 11 and 12 too.
Looking back it was jealousy
I didn't realise it at the time though
Just made me feel awfull for a good while.
Until I left to go to secondary and got new friends
Hugs to u and lucas
Hope he is ok to try out xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Mouse is Sick again.
Had to collect him from preschool yesterday
He never fully got over the last bout
Doh


----------



## lilesMom

I've been tired all week
But thought it was cos mouse is sick
And I got flu jab
But think I've uti
Hve the test strips and said check cos feeling crappy
Back to Dr tomorrow.
Third time this week
Doh.
I'll keep her in business :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no lilesmom, hope your both ok? Try and rest up and hopefully you will both feel better really soon. Zack was always I'll when he was the same age as your little man. Especially when he started nursery but it did pass. He very rarely gets sick now. Think he caught everything when he was little and now there's nothing left to catch.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon 
We aren't terribly bad just under the weather
So should be grand fast.
I've cankles and sausage fingers tonight
Hope its the uti :)
Bp is grand and no other symptoms
So prob is the uti

How r ye doin? Xx

Was just thinking today if all goes ok
I'll prob only hve 3 hosp visits before bub comes now too
And much less spaced out visits than before
Eeekkk
Its getting real :)

Legs been a teeny bit itchy last two nights too
Hope its not oc starting
But its been mild and I'm prone to being itchy from stuff anyway


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm not to bad Hun, really uncomfortable tonight. Bump us really tight and having some nasty Braxton hicks. They aren't regular so not worried, but just wish they would stop. 

It's so exiting when you realise how few appointments you have left. I have two now I think. Must admit these last few weeks are dragging though. I'm 34 weeks Sunday, can't believe it. 

Oh no, hope it stays away for you. Mine is ok, medication seems to be controlling it for now. Still quite itchy though. Got this e45 anti itch cream from the docs, it's so good! You should ask for some.


----------



## lilesMom

Can u only get bh when ur walking or exerting yourself?
I think I'm getting them
But never when resting.
Not sure though if its muscle pain or bh

Itching isn't bad 
Was just hoping to avoid oc this time.
But I've a sneaky feeling its creeping in.
I escaped till 37 ish weeks last time
So if it is it
Its a good bit earlier this time
Might move c section up a teeny bit if it is.

I only counted appointments cos I remembered u doing it a bit back
Makes it feel very close alright :)
I'm getting excited


----------



## lilesMom

31 weeks tomorrow.
Hurray :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I guess so, mine can start through walking, or if I'm doing too much although they do strike when I'm resting too. Especially at night. They are getting so painful now. Took a paracetamol tonight so hopefully I can get some rest. 

I love counting down the appointments. When time is dragging it makes me feel like there's an end in sight. But now I'm starting to feel sad that my pregnancy is almost over, which is crazy cause I'm hating being pregnant at the moment lol. It's just that thing of soon I have to share my little man with the world. Also I'm worried about Aurora not being my baby anymore. These bloody hormones are turning me into an emotional mess lol.


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey!!!! Not long to go now!!


----------



## lilesMom

Hope u got some rest hon xxx
Maybe mine is muscle pain so.

I'm the same.
Sick of being pregnant
But half thinking might be my last time preg
So not wanting to wish it away either.
Must be normal :)

Plus not looking forward to c section after pain


----------



## lilesMom

Dr thinks its cystitis and tiredness
She could very well be right :)
She prescribed bed
I love her :)
Also gave me antibiotic just in case it turns out to be uti


----------



## maryanne1987

Sounds like a lovely doctor. Take her advice and rest, you deserve it. Wish someone would prescribe me bed! I'm still so crampy. Not getting any worse though so I'm not worried just yet. DH is panicking and is sat there with his contraction timer app, bless. It's keeping him quiet so won't complain.


----------



## lilesMom

No rest!!
Oh sis text to see if they could call
So had to get up and clean the house :)
Was nice visit though
They r lovely
They brought us lots of baby clothes.
Her little girl is 5 months now
So we got loads of newborn, 0-3 months and 3- 6 month stuff.
Whenever mouse goes back to playschool um gonna pack hosp bag
He is still cranky and coughing loads.
Keeping us both awake.

Hope they are bh for u Maryanne and not contractions xx
They sound a bit more like contractions though do they?
Hope they ease up and give u a break.
I've seen some ladies say they get them for weeks
Exhausting!! Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm getting scared
Got f all sleep last night.
Had to go pee 6 times
And simes wont sleep anywhere but in my arms if anything wrong with him.
And his cough kept us all awake.
How am I goin going to bf a newborn 
And recover from section 
Simes isn't going to miraculously not need me.
And he will be cranky cos I'm not there forhim.
I think the baby clothes made it more real 
I do really want this baby
I can't wait to meet her
And see her in The cutest babygros I got yest 
But I need to win the lotto
So I can hire help!!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

You will be fine Hun. Don't worry I get moments like that all the time when Zack is having a meltdown and Aurora is refusing to sleep and throwing tantrums. I just think 'oh god what was I thinking. I'm never going to cope'. Do you have people that can help you after your section? Can your OH manage Simon in the nights for the first few weeks of baby being home? DH and I have come to the agreement that for the first 6 weeks he's looking after Aurora in the night and while I'm looking after Henry. For me it's why I'm so against a section, because the recovery and hospital stay will make things really difficult.


----------



## maryanne1987

And I don't even know what they are. All I know is they hurt. I had to go for my weekly movement check this morning and they were registering on the monitor but not in any pattern. She said just to watch them and if they get regular to come back. She said the same though that some women have weeks of contractions before birth. I just hope they stop for a bit soon. It's impossible to get any rest. I'm all ready anyway should I end up in labour. Just would rather he stuck in to at least 36 weeks. Plus he's still breech. Little sod needs to hurry up and turn.


----------



## lilesMom

That's what I was thinking up till today
2 parents 2 kids means one each
And doable.
I needed to sleep earlier today cos didn't last night.
I went up to nap letting oh with Simon
Id fall asleep and wake up two secs later cos Simon kept xrying
Texted oh saying he is hungry
He wouldn't eat for him
Eventually I had to get up,
Feed him.
Then we tried to go back to bed
Same story
Simes wanted me
Now he is asleep beside me
And I'm wasting my poss nap time worrying 
I'm a dope
I'm half sick
I always get worked up more easily when sick

Hope henry hangs in a bit more hon xxx
Hope y get some rest too xxx
Hugs 
Ur quite far along now for him to be fine if he needed to come
But a few more weeks in be nice xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Giving myself a kick in the butt to stop moping :)
Just needed a little rant
Mouse woke up in good form
He has been terrible lately.
Sick for weeks.
Hoping he has turned a corner now
Then we can all get back to normal a bit


----------



## maryanne1987

Nothing wrong with having a rant. We all need sometimes. You will honestly be fine. I won't lie for the first few weeks I found having a new baby tough with having to care for Zack too but once I got into a routine I was fine. It's totally normal to worry though.

My turn now. DH has been worried about me possibly being in labour all day and refuses to relax even though I've told him I'm not. So I catch him taking towels out to the car. I ask what he's doing and he says they are there incase I go into labour and need to get to hospital. I was still confused so asked why I would need towels and he comes out with 'well the seats are heated so if your waters break in the car we would have a big bill to fix/replace the seats.' I've honestly never been so annoyed with him. I told him in no way do I care about the f'ing seats, if they get broken them they can be replaced but our son can't and then I told him to get out. I don't even want to be around him at the moment. I was speaking to one of my good friends and she said her DH would be the exact same but it doesn't make me feel better. And now he's texting non stop that he's sorry and didn't mean it how it sounded but I still hate him. Idiot.


----------



## Lucasmum

Good evening ladies sorry been mia for a couple of days.

Lilesmom I wonder how the hell I'll cope with it all and Lucas will be 10 :wacko: I'm sure we will figure it all out :flower: How is Simon now feeling better I hope 

Maryanne I would have murdered OH if he was more worried about seats :haha:

Lucas made his trials Friday night it was a bit touch and go though but he worked his little butt off we will find out in 2 weeks if he has made it to the next trial seems as though a hurt back is the way forward:haha:


----------



## lilesMom

I was laughing when I read towels first
Cos on telly its towels and hot water for giving birth
What that's gonna do for mom and baby 
I really don't know.
Thought he was being sweet 
But if it was just to mind the seats :)
Well then kick in the bum
But I must admit when bub went low down 
And I thought I might hve leaked
I was going to put black bags in mine and oh car for the same reason
Maybe cos I just got my car .
Hugs though.
I know it feels like he was being heartless xxx


Lucas mom
Glad Lucas made it to try out xx
Hope he makes the next one xx

I'm not too bad now again
Was just super tired 
And feeling it was undoable
After washing and sorting the pretty little clothes
And Simon slept last night I feel better about it


----------



## maryanne1987

I have calmed down and forgiven him now after a good chat with a few friends who all didn't see the big deal and told me I was over reacting. Plus I bought a mattress protecter and sleep on a towel in case my waters break in bed and I don't want our new mattress ruined so I can't really have a go at him. I'm always nagging him to look after the car more, but what a time to start lol. I think my hormones just got the better of me yesterday. I still think he's an idiot though :rofl: 

Glad Lucus was well enough to make the trials. Keeping my fingers crossed for him. 

Glad your feeling better about things today lilesmom. We all get wobbly days. Hugs. Hope Simon is feeling better.


----------



## LynAnne

Maryanne, my BIL was exactly the same with his car seats when my sister was due. She didn't take to kindly to his greater concern being the car seats either! That all came to nothing though as she had to be induced. It's made me think about our car should my waters break though... Although we don't have heated seats the car is fairly new and I don't want to have to worry about cleaning that! Hmmm...

lilesmom, I'm sure you'll manage just fine. We all seem to just adjust and muddle through with these sorts of things so I bet this will be no different. My only suggestion is to get DH to help out as much as humanly possible so that on those days that Simon and new baby aren't being cooperative you've had as much sleep as possible! I'm sure it'll be grand though.

Lucasmum, Well done to Lucas making his trials. Sounds like a right wee determined boy you've got there! Hope he makes it into the next round!

As for me, I'm still getting over the last of this cold. It's really just a cough and sniffle now but the cough really hurts! I shouldn't complain though, I could have had it a lot worse. Yesterday my sisters, BIL and niece came over for a sort of mini baby shower. Essentially we spent about seven hours chatting, eating lots of (unhealthy) food and they gave us a few wee outfits and other little gifts for our wee guy. Oh, and my sister cut my hair and did the skin test in preparation for getting it bayalaged later in the week. It's about time I did something with it, especially with DH's cousin's wedding coming up in a couple of weeks!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Maryanne xxx
Being an idiot is a man thing I think
Hee hee :)


----------



## lilesMom

Glad u had a nice shower xx
And ur nearly better.
We all hve colds for weeks too 
Soo many bugs this year!!
And its not even winter.


----------



## LynAnne

Seems like I tend to get colds around this time of year a lot. I don't mind too much so long as it means that I won't have one when little guy makes an appearance. If only it worked that way for sure!!


----------



## lilesMom

Fingers crossed it is long gone and stays away by then
Xxx

I've a full on waddle going on now
Oh has started calling my belly beach ball
I was asked by someone in the supermarket yest was I due really soon :)
Lovely :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I hope you feel better soon Lynanne! Everyone in my house is suffering with nasty colds, I'm trying my best not to catch it. Last thing I want is to feel ill in labour or with a new baby. Your mini baby shower sounds lovely! I wish I'd had one this time. I had a big one when I was having Aurora and although it was so kind of everyone it just wasn't my cup of tea. I don't like fuss. Something like you had would have been perfect. 

Lilesmom I totally have the waddle too. Zack keeps making fun of how I'm walking. I am huge though. This bump is my biggest yet. Fundal height is 46 :rofl: i do get fed up of constant comments about it as it makes me really self conscious but I'm trying to not let it get my down and enjoy my bump while I still have it. Sure I will miss it when it's not here.


----------



## Lucasmum

I have so much back pain today and across my tummy not sure if they are braxton hicks or possibly a uti as its in my kidney area or it could be sciatic :shrug: I'm no good a diagnosing myself but the pain is on the side I do have a kidney so it's a possibility I suppose I have a nurse appointment weds so I will get her to check my wee (sure she will love me) just in case it came on quite suddenly this afternoon :shrug:


----------



## lilesMom

Mine is really really round
I carried big but differently with Simon.
She is doing something funny again this eve
Another big move
Hope its not down again
That was more uncomfy
Its funny how many people do comment
I would never comment on a strangers bump.
I might smile a dopey smile but not say anything :)

Lucas mom i still cant decide if i hve uti or just muscle pain and bh
Dr gave me antibiotic but said hold off unless I've more proof
Test strips keep showing trace of stuff
But not more since the first day
But i do hve back pain and tightening bump
Doh
Could be either
She thought it was more cystitis than uti
Hope ur midwife helps u xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Got Moses basket ready today.
I'm getting a little excited now too
Feeling more real the more prep I do


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope you feel better soon lucusmum. I had my urine tested yesterday at my check up as I felt uti ish but the midwife said it was clear and the back pain and pressure is just babies bum pressing down. Little git has his butt where his head should be lol. Could baby maybe have started engaging? You do suffer with uti's though don't you. 

Awww it's lovely getting stuff ready isn't it lilesmom. I love seeing Henry's next to me crib in our room. Can't wait till he's here now.


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah it is nice.
Like solid proof :)
As if my beach ball wasn't enough :)
Oh bought little missy a pressie this eve
The cutest rabbit toy / full size blanket
He never did that with Simon
Before he was born
Think its getting more real to him too


----------



## lilesMom

This week is crawling
I got confused with dates last weekend and thought I was 32 weeks
So now this week until then feels long


----------



## lilesMom

I dreamt the other night my waters broke at 36 weeks
And I did labour myself
And all was fine
Wishful thinking :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I think I've just had my last bath :wacko: was all relaxed and starting to feel better then got stuck getting out oh was on a call and couldn't hear me very undignified and the bathroom is soaked but it hurts more now than it did before :rofl:

I'm going to eat lemon cake to make myself feel better (fatter :haha:)


----------



## NinjaKitty5

Can't believe next month is our month already !!


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no hon.
I haven't had one in ages now again
Don't like lying on my back anymore
Hope ur not too sore now xxx

Hi ninjakitty.
It sneaked in on us didn't it :)

Simon is heaps better.
Hope he has finally kicked the sicknesses butt :)
Gone off to school
Swim day today so should be very happy 
Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha lucusmum! I got stuck the other day when I layed down on the floor to get the tv remote which had got pushed under the sofa by Aurora. I literally couldn't get up and the idiot as he is now known was in the shower so had to lay there for 15 mins till he was done. He found it hilarious, I didn't. Did you enjoy your cake? im finding eating difficult at the moment, have a few bites of food and then I'm full. Plus the stupid iron tablets are still making me sick. 

Hope Simon has a great day, glad he's better now. Everyone in my house is so poorly, I'm hoping I don't get it. 

Exciting times ninjakitty!


----------



## LynAnne

I don't think I've had a bath since a year passed in June even though I sometimes just wish I could. We don't have one in our house as our bathroom is tiny. Could easily see me getting stuck now though! My hips and thighs don't seem to work like they used to plus this bump just gets in the way! Hope you aren't quite as sore now, Lucasmum.

Lilesmom, pleased to hear Simon is doing better! Hope he has a great day.

Maryanne, my appetite is a bit all over the place at the moment. Either I'm starving and can eat everything that is put in front of me or I have three bits and feel full and sick. Such fun!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies xxx

I'm hungry but then usually regret eating
Only time I don't hve heartburn is in the morning
The joys of it 

I've no motivation to do anything
Should go get blood test done today
But I'm too lazy!!
Was going to pack hosp bag.
I gathered a few more bits 
But don't feel like it now
Lots of my stuff cant go in cos ill be wearing it over next few weeks


----------



## maryanne1987

Ditto on the no motivation. I'm kinda glad I got stuff ready weeks ago or I don't think I'd bother now. I'm literally exhausted all the time. 

Anyone else picked their names yet??


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah maybe I should hve been more organised ,:)
I tried to do it but couldn't get my bag put from under the bed.
The space is too tight .
My belly and hips wouldn't let me get at it .
Doh.
Will hve to get oh to get it.

No names from Oh .
He didn't pick Simons till last minute too.

I'm picking away in my head
But they change everyday :)
Current faves r Emily ( was original, went off it , then back )
Rebekah, sofie and lots more :)

I try not fix on one so I'm not disappointed


----------



## LynAnne

We are 99% sure that we will be calling our little guy Connor. It's the only name that has stuck and that we both equally like. I like lots of other boy names but nothing else feels right with our little man. It does annoy me a little that it is fairly popular but oh well!


----------



## maryanne1987

Is your oh picking lilesmom? Emily is lovely. Mind you all those choices are nice. 

Lynanne I absolutely love Connor. It's not that popular where we live. But I understand what you mean by other names don't sound right, there's a million names I've liked over the last few months but Henry is the only name I can imagine calling our boy.


----------



## lilesMom

Connor and henry r both lovely xxx

Yeah oh is picking.
Everytime I named a baby I miscarried
So the only one oh named so far was simon
So i told him early on he could name this one too
So it would stick around
And it did :)
Thank god
But I hve veto power :)

We had one proper talk about names ages ago
Only girls name we both liked was emily
But I think oh is as superstitious as me secretly
Cos he wont pick name till they r born


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm ok today still a bit sore but I will survive :wacko:

No closer to being ready than we was last week :blush:

Pretty much settled on the name Edith but you never know :flower:

Just over two weeks till I go on maternity :happydance:

I'm always hungry but have always been a funny eater so it makes a change for me to eat (even if I don't enjoy) a full meal :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Totally understandable lilesmom. I'm sure he will pick something nice once she's here. DH had more naming power this time as I picked Aurora. I still had input but I knew how much he loved Henry and I must admit it grew on me. He was so happy when I said we would use it. 

I still love Edith lucusmum. One of my favourite girls names. Bet you can't wait to finish now.


----------



## Lucasmum

Nope really can't wait it's just still to far out of reach for my likings though I can see it in the distance but can't quite grab hold yet :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

U could so do with the break Lucas mom 
I'm barely managing what I do
Let alone work on top.
Hats off to u hon.
Glad its soon u get a break though
Hurry up 2 weeks xxx

I think most names grow on u
I wasn't overly excited when oh picked Simon but I love it now
Couldn't imagine any better name for squishy butt


----------



## maryanne1987

How is everyone feeling today? All good I hope?

I feel like poop. Had no sleep in days as I can't get comfortable in bed, and my hips feel like they are going to snap in two. I also officially hate the idiot again. I was getting changed for bed last night and I caught him staring at me. At first I thought I was just being a bloke but then I noticed he was starting at my belly. I asked him what was wrong and he replied 'god that's huge! I didn't realise how massive you were. Your much bigger than last time'. Yea that didn't go down well with me at all and ended up with him in the dog house again :rofl: I think he will be glad when the baby comes now and I go back to my normal rational self.


----------



## LynAnne

I couldn't imagine giving DH naming power, lilesmom. Not because I think he would do a poor job but just because I am so obsessed with names that I'd hate not to have any control! Fortunately we were on roughly the same wavelength when it came to picking a name. I sort of just threw Connor out there one day (I was thinking of Celtic/Scottish names) and he jumped on it. Really has grown on me the last wee while, not sure I can imagine calling him anything else.

lucasmum, Edith is a name I would never have considered (I knew a woman who was a bit of a cow back in the day called Edith) but it has such a lovely ring to it when I think of it for being a little girl's name. 

Maryanne, it's funny how you can love a tonne of names but they just don't feel right. If we'd been having a girl then I'm 99% sure she would have been Aurora though! It's the only name that DH has ever suggested without me prodding him and we loved it. Maybe save it for next time!

I'm not too bad today but I'm feeling like a complete whale. DH said to me last night that in the last week to ten days he thinks I've really become all bump. Luckily he put it really nicely and only after I had mentioned feeling massive myself otherwise I'd have knocked his lights out. I am super self conscious about it and dreading the weekend as we are out for dinner with his family (many of whom I haven't seen since about 20 weeks) and I know there are going to be lots of comments!

Here's my 34 week bump pic.
 



Attached Files:







34 weeks.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## maryanne1987

Lovely bump! You look fab. Wish I looked that good!

I've stopped taking pictures now as I'm really self conscious about how I look. It's all I ever hear at the moment is 'whoa how are you managing to walk' or 'you sure it's not triplets'. DH commenting on it was the final straw. I'm hibernating now till baby comes! Well that's wishful thinking but I'm avoiding people as I can't face the comments anymore. I don't understand why people are so fascinated with how big/small a bump is. 

Aurora is an amazing name, but then I'm biased haha. It was the same with her though, it was the only name we could imagine calling her. I almost changed my mind to Clara in the last week I was pregnant but quickly came back to the original as in my head that was already her name and it felt wrong changing it. 

Im so tired! Been up since 5 cleaning literally everything I could as I couldn't sleep. My midwife phoned earlier and I mentioned it to her and she said she doesn't think I'm far away from giving birth if I'm behaving like that. Little does she know I'm this ocd all the time :rofl:


----------



## LynAnne

I wish I felt like I looked fab! I'm only still taking pictures every few weeks so that I can see the progress once I've forgotten all about it. It's funny to look back at 20 weeks when I thought I had a considerable bump and realise how small it really was. Wonder if I'll be saying the same thing about now come 40 weeks!

I love the name Aurora, especially with the nickname Rori. When we were thinking about boys names I suggested Rory but DH told me no as it could potentially spoil using Aurora in the future.

I wish I had some of your motivation. I've done next to nothing today as I just can't seem to find any energy to do stuff. Well that's not entirely true, I have done a washing and written out my Christmas card list. Productive!


----------



## maryanne1987

We call our Aurora Rori, her middle name is rose so she's Rori Rose most of the time. We don't actually call her Aurora that often, I must start using it more. I always said if I had a daughter I'd call her Aurora as I was obsessed with sleeping beauty when i was little. DH wanted to call her Penelope :/ he's banned from picking girls names if we are ever blessed with another daughter.


----------



## lilesMom

I went through a nesting phase a month ago
Then bub dropped.
Was half afraid i was in trouble 
But she has popped up and kinda sideways again 
So wasn't a sign here thank god

Lynanne ur tiny, just bump hon xx
I'm already up 21 pounds
That was my end total up with simon
So looks like I'm gonna surpass that
Not surprising since my diet had gone to pot

Looking forward to next app on Tues
Hoping to get section date and a few Qs answered
Hope they don't fob me off till next appointment


----------



## lilesMom

Most I've done today is look after squish
No playschool wed
Its more than enough for me!!!
Went for a walk shopping too but more to occupy purselvese


----------



## maryanne1987

Our appointments are the same day lilesmom :) its decision day for me, will hopefully know for sure if it's section or natural birth but I'm not holding my breath. My usual consultant is on leave so I'm half afraid I will go and still not have a desicion made. Hope I do though as I hate not knowing. Hope your little man is well today!


----------



## lilesMom

Hope we both get our decision made and Qs answered hon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Just had a snooze with squish.
Longest day sleep in ages
Nearly an hour.
Could hve slept the day away I think :)


----------



## lilesMom

My oh is officially a dumbass
His sister called the other day with her hubby
When she saw me, she went
Oh my god look at your belly!!!
She is lovely and I knee it was just cos she hadn't seen my bump.in a few months
Her hubby was like oh my god u cannot say that.
So I just said its the only time u will get away with a comment like that
We all laughed.
Grand that day

So dumbass thought he had licence to mock me now.
Started with beach ball which I found a little funny
But also insulting
Then today was humpty dumpty.
So I gave out to him
He came back with remember its the only time its ok to mock u cos ur tubby cos your preg.
Cue me losing it.
Him floundering like a great big dope
He isn't even skinny himself the bloody idiot.
He picked totally the wrong night.
Cos I weighed myself this morn
Hasn't done it in ages 
Cos I'm swelling.
Was up.4 more pound since last time.
So now I'm crying myself to sleep, 
While he sulks downstairs.
Actually tempted to kick him out!!!
If we had a,spare bed he would be bloody in it for foreseeable future
Or forever.


----------



## maryanne1987

Lilesmom I totally understand. I was in the exact same position last night. I was so annoyed at him but I must admit i did feel a bit better about it by the morning. Try not to take it to heart too much, as much as men are idiots and say the stupidest things things I'm sure he never meant to offend you. I've banned all pregnancy jokes and nicknames after last night though, he normally calls me Preggo but I said if hear that name even leave his lips I will castrate him myself :rofl:


----------



## Lucasmum

Men are idiots though can for one night and probably one night only OH be an exception to the rule, he got me to number 5 pandora charms today (Lucas plays in 55) for no reason at all :cloud9:

Lynanne your bump is gorgeous all neat and nice mines just lumpy and flabby :blush:

Not sure if I told you all or not how I'm the cruelest meanest horriblist mum in the world ever but there you go I am was wondering if I win an award or anything for it after all it's quite a title to have :rofl:

It all goes back to Monday night when Lucas as usual was put to bed at his normal bedtime of 9pm after the usual I'm hungry, I'm thirsty, I need a wee, my leg fell off, I'm blind and so on he settled down roll on 11.20pm when I go to bed his room is right across from ours it's a tiny flat so, so he sits up and looks at me, he is wearing his glasses hmmmm pretty sure he took those off this requires a closer look, go into his room pull back the covers and the little sod is watching YouTube videos on his phone :growlmad: lots of telling off and tears later he chose his own punishment of 7 days of early bedtimes :haha: so this is why I have the new title :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> Lilesmom I totally understand. I was in the exact same position last night. I was so annoyed at him but I must admit i did feel a bit better about it by the morning. Try not to take it to heart too much, as much as men are idiots and say the stupidest things things I'm sure he never meant to offend you. I've banned all pregnancy jokes and nicknames after last night though, he normally calls me Preggo but I said if hear that name even leave his lips I will castrate him myself :rofl:

Thanks :)
I did feel better getting up
But now I'm thinking of it again
Making myself mad all over again
He is such a dope
Found himself hilarious.
My little guy loves when I sing him humpty dumpty
Now all I can think of is insults when I do.
Ggggrrrr

Simes is much better again thank god
Hope it lasts now.
Too many germs around
But fingers crossed

How ye doin?
Roll on Tues xx
Its crawling in now this week for me


----------



## lilesMom

Aw Lucas mom that's lovely
Can u get him to teach oh how to be nice to people :)

That doesn't sound very mean
He even chose it himself :)
Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Lucusmum I'm always the cruelest meanest mum in the world. Glad it's not just me. We caught Zack doing a similar thing on his iPad so now it stays downstairs at bedtime. They are sneaky little buffers sometimes. 

Try not to think about it too much, I totally understand how you feel though. I refused to even put my my pj's on in front of DH last night after his 'your belly is massive' comment. Typical bloke though he totally does not understand what he's done wrong. 

Yea I'm ok. Still fed up and uncomfortable and time is dragging now. 35 weeks on the weekend though. If I go at 37 weeks again that will only be 2 weeks left!!! I doubt I will go early though as he's breech and I'm expecting it this time and when you expect it I know it won't happen lol. With Aurora it totally took me by surprise as I went 14 days over with Zack. 

Hopefully we will both have some a answers on tues!


----------



## lilesMom

I've got it into my head that my waters r going to break at 36 weeks now
Thanks to that dream .
Dumbie.
I'm def in till 39 
But least I know I wont be going over due anyway
Would be lovely to go early if bub is all good
But I doubt it will happen me.
Ur in with a chance when u went early once
But like u said if he is breech prob a bit less likely.
Its tough not knowing :)
Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

You never know. Girls seem more eager to come out than little boys. DH reckons I'm going to go into labour next week, he's convinced on it. His only logic is that he was born at 35 weeks so it means this boy will be too. I've tried to explain to him that it doesn't work like that but he's having none of it :rofl: fool.


----------



## LynAnne

I am totally expecting to go over, I just don't think I am lucky enough to go a little early. I know it doesn't actually mean anything but both DH and I were overdue (I was 5 days late, DH was 8). I really don't want to go overdue though. If he was healthy and strong enough I'd have him right now. I'm pretty tired of being pregnant at this point and just want to meet the little guy!


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm not going to lie I hated being overdue on Zack. He was my first and was so eager to meet him. By my second though I wasn't fussed, the thought of being overdue wasn't too bad, gave us more time to prepare but she turned up early. This time how ever I feel back like I did with my first and if I could be sure he would be 100% fine I'd have him right now. I'm done being pregnant. This is by far my most uncomfortable pregnancy.


----------



## lilesMom

Sometimes it feels like she is trying to.burrow her way out already :)
I'm with ye on feeling kind of done.
If I could be guaranteed safe and healthy now be great
But as it is I know she needs a good few more weeks yet.
They r passing fast enough except first half this week crawled
We will get there ladies xxx
And lovely healthy babies to show for it xxx
Least we know its normal
Cos we all feel like this.

Did some exercise and started taking my vits again
Also got blood test done
So hoping to feel a bit better soon


----------



## Lucasmum

Growth scan tomorrow last time she was a few days behind meaning no earlier than the 38 week mark we will see tomorrow I obviously want her fully coooked and ready but if she can come at 37 weeks I wouldn't complain OH thinks she will be early no particular reason for it he also thinks she is going to burst out alien style though I get that she does make my belly move a lot at times and looks like she is trying to break through :wacko:

Lucas is grumpy with me still as I keep telling people about his punishment he says it should be kept within the family :haha:

Got speaking to another mum at the rink tonight she is also pregnant and due 27th November she is giant sized I thought she was due in a matter of days makes me feel better about resembling a small country :blush: as nice as she was she was very stuck up (there are a small group of parents who are very wealthy it's not a cheap mans sport we are by no means wealthy just daft and go without so he can do what he loves) anyway I think she is from that group kept saying have you this and that yet I was pleased when I could say I did have my pram my second hand £90 bargain which I'm mega pleased with well at that point she went "oh second hand and only one, I have 5 already" 5 who in their right mind needs 5 proms so not only am I mean in Lucas world I'm now failing the unborn child by only letting her have 1 pram :rofl: maybe you lot should just report me to social services right now :haha::haha:


----------



## lilesMom

5 prams!!!
Is she expecting multiples !!!
No reason for it otherwise except maybe stupidity 
Ha ha
We r lucky we hve one second hand one
Was gonna use Simon buggy which reclines flat and a nest
But decided matress be better for little back
Hve yet to buy said matress though :)
She would be shocked at how lazy/ disorganised / broke I am :)


----------



## maryanne1987

5!!! That's ridiculous. I thought I was bad enough, we had two for Aurora. The bugaboo and we kept the joie as it was so lightweight and great for if I was by myself and didn't have DH to help me fold the bugaboo. We are doing the same thing again and having the bigger pushchair and then a smaller lightweight for if I'm by myself. But Auroras single pushchairs are being sold once we start using the doubles and the bugaboo alone will pay for almost the cost of the new pushchairs. So we are only out of pocket by like £50. I don't see why anyone would need 5?? Some people have more money than sense.

Well had a bloody show last night so a bit nervous today as the only time I've ever had that is right before labour. My cervix was open slightly but the midwife said that's normal after your first pregnancy. She said cause he's breech the could have kicked the cervix and that's what caused it but I'm still feeling really worried.


----------



## lilesMom

I'll use Simons lighter one too sometimes for when Simon in playschool and I go in the car.
Same reason cos its much lighter and easier fold than the newer one
But we only bought one,
Already had the other one .
I wouldn't hve had the money to buy 2
Let alone 5
:)


----------



## lilesMom

Hope it was just a low kick hon.
Hugs xxx
Ur further than I am though
If henry came soon,
He would be fine
But I understand wanting as much time in as poss
Hugs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Your nearly right at where my sil just had my little niece
She is utterly perfect xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Perfect for me today
My scales is retiring until day I'm having bub
Then retiring again for a month :)
I'm up 8 pound last 3 weeks
But its swelling
So I'm banishing the scales!!!
Xxx
 



Attached Files:







FB_20161007_10_21_37_Saved_Picture.jpg
File size: 51 KB
Views: 5









WP_20161007_09_47_00_Pro.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## maryanne1987

You look amazing lilesmom :) most of the extra weight is most likely swelling, baby placenta and water. 

I know I'm trying not to worry as I'm almost 35 weeks but I'd ideally like another week or two. Feel like I'm just waiting for something to happen today. Be glad once DH gets home from work, and I don't say that often lol.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
I've shaken off the bad juju
Feel better today :)

Aw hugs.
Would love if we were closer id come visit u to keep u company :)
I've been getting waves of pain in my lower back last three days
Not sure if its normal or not
Never got it with Simon


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you Hun:) It is a shame you all don't live closer. We need a November rainbows coffee morning lol. 

I get back pain but not sure if it's normal as my body is pretty much failing me at the moment. Feel like every part of me is just giving up haha


----------



## lilesMom

Coffee morning would be lovely :)
I could go for some cake right now :)

I do get back pain but this is weird.
It's like a contraction in my back.
But its prob just bh or something.
I always feel period pain and ov pain in my back
Cos hve tilted uterus.
Plus my tummy has been a bit off.
So might be that too.

Has ur show stopped ?
Xxx
Hope so


----------



## LynAnne

Five prams seems excessive! More money than sense that is for sure! Because this is our first we've bought a lot of stuff new but we've gone for deals as often as possible. Babies do not need to cost as much as some people seem to think!!

I've had the odd period style cramp recently and I think I am still getting some BH. So long as it is just my body preparing and him not getting any crazy ideas about coming soon then I'm cool. He's got to stay in there for a few more weeks, I'm not ready for him to show up yet! Any time in November is fine though so any time from 38 weeks will do nicely.

Hope that Henry stays put for a little while longer, Maryanne, and the bloody show was just him kicking your cervix. Keep us posted though!!


----------



## lilesMom

Nov is so close now :)
We will hve bubbas soon xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea it was just a big chunk of mucus and blood last night, (pregnancy is so glamorous) then bleed lightly for an hour or so after but nothing now. I'm hoping it really was just a hard kick that knocked the plug out. I've lost little bits before but the only time I've ever lost my whole plug was literally right before my waters broke. 

Lynanne your totally right, babies don't have to cost a fortune. We had to buy everything again when we had Aurora as after almost 8 years we had given all the baby stuff away and given up all hope. As DH is an utter snob he wouldn't buy second hand (I however have no issue with it) but as we were planning more babies we knew it would be used again. I really shopped around for bargins though and compared prices on everything. This time we have only had to buy a double pushchair and boys clothes. We have everything else. If we do have another one we will need nothing as we have girls and boys clothes now and a double pushchair. Who knows thougj what the future will hold. If we do ttc again though no.4 will be our last, I'm 100% sure on that.


----------



## lilesMom

U could go ages so like that if it stopped xx
Fingers crossed for another bit of time for u xxx


----------



## LynAnne

We got a couple of things second hand and a few hand me downs from family. It has saved us so much money and he also has plenty of brand new things just for him. We just aren't made of money so I always look for the best deals and gratefully accept hand me downs! We certainly want at least another one so all of the big ticket items can be used again for sure as we got all gender neutral. 

I'm actually a little terrified of my water breaking or contractions starting when I'm by myself. I don't know why as I know I just need to call DH and he will come home plus in the meantime I can call my sister and my dad who will be here in five minutes flat so it isn't as though I will have to wait it out alone. I think it's just the not being in control thing that scares me!


----------



## maryanne1987

That's exactly what I'm afraid of. I have really quick births, i get no warning and then my waters break and the contractions come hard and fast. I was an hour and a half with ds and that was with him getting stuck too and the midwives keep saying that I should be faster again as its my third so I'm terrified as DH works 40 mins away and we are then 30 mins at least from the hospital. Being alone with the kids is pretty scary at the moment. I've been in hospital when I went into labour both other times, induced once and the other time sat in the hospital cafe so help was there straight away. My biggest fear is giving birth in the car trying to get to hospital. I think is actually call an ambulance should I go into labour at home. I had to be rushed into theatre immediately after having Aurora as I lost so much blood so wouldn't want that to happen on route with no help there


----------



## LynAnne

I was a super quick birth. My mum actually ended up having me at home by accident as my parents didn't have a car at the time so my dad went to get a rental car (thinking they had plenty of time). In fact he hadn't got long back to the house when he and a family friend/neighbour delivered me! My mum swears that despite it being a bit of an inconvenience having me on the couch I was the best birth she experienced. The woman must be mad. DH works 30-40 minutes away and then the trip to the hospital is another 10-15 on top of that. I know that my dad would take me if he had to but I totally hate the idea of going without DH - or delivering at home! I know it's unlikely, especially with a first birth but you never know!!


----------



## lilesMom

I've always wanted to accidentally hve baby in the bath :)
Never gonna happen though.
Since Simon didn't wanna come out ever 
My dream for perfect childbirth.
Hve it go get checked out in hosp
Come home next morn.
Reality be different though id imagine.
I had so much intervention last tine
The idea of none sounds great.

I'm getting a bit freaked out by my back.
But I know if I go get checked it will take ages
And they will say its normal


----------



## maryanne1987

A good friend of mine gave birth on the toilet. Her waters broke and she started getting things ready and called her OH, went to the toilet and delivered her little girl while she was sat down. 7 minute labour in total. She was in their house totally alone too. Must have been horrible. 

I think I'm going to become more paranoid about it as the weeks go on. I'm actually managed to get DH to come home early today. I feel bad as its for no reason what so ever and I know he can't be doing that everyday but I need him here today.


----------



## maryanne1987

Have you got anyone you can ring for advice lilesmom? We have a community midwife service or maternity triage at the hospital who both give advice.


----------



## LynAnne

I hope that we all get nice straightforward births whether they are C-sections or not. Lovely, healthy babies and minimal hospital stays. I absolutely hate the idea of having to stay in hospital for more than one night after birth but I know it's not something I'll necessarily ever get a say in. Last year after my ectopic surgery was the first time I ever had to stay in a hospital and honestly I couldn't wait to be outta there. I can't imagine I'll feel any differently next month! Being home makes recovery so much easier!

I'm sure the back pain is nothing to worry about, lilesmom, but if you are worried you should get it checked out. Even if you only phone the maternity assessment line and see what they say. Always better to be safe than sorry!


----------



## lilesMom

That's great he is coming home to you xx
U hve him home for the weekend then too 

I could ring hosp .
But I know they prob say come in if worried
Its too far away
Cos its prob nothing.
I'll be fine once Simon is home to distract me


----------



## lilesMom

I dreaded the hosp stay first time round lynanne
I ended up in 8 nights.
It was fine
The idea of it was much worse than the reality 
Xxx


----------



## LynAnne

I get super anxious in unfamiliar places with people I don't know so the idea of being achy and sore in hospital, without DH and with a new baby for nights on end is my idea of hell! I'm sure I'll manage if I do have to stay but I'm keeping absolutely everything crossed for the most straightforward of labours and deliveries so I can be out of there as quickly as possible.


----------



## maryanne1987

That's exactly why I'm still holding out for a normal birth. I hate the hospital stay. I find I recover quicker in my own house. I was in for a week before I had Aurora and then four days after and I hated every second. Although it was easier once I had her as I had her to focus on. If a need a section though then so be it, I'm not stressing over it anymore. Fingers crossed we all get the deliveries we want!


----------



## lilesMom

Hope we all get home super fast with healthy bubs this time xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Definitely a more money than sense thing going on :dohh:

Maryanne how are you feeling any more plug?

Lilesmom how's the back?

Lynanne I think we are all worried about hospital stays :flower:

So scan and appointment went well this morning she is still about 5-6 days behind so still no earlier than 38 weeks they told me today they could do 39 weeks if all is still well hell no I want this little lady out asap :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad it all went well. Does 5-6 days much of a difference at this point? Does it mean you will have to wait till 39 weeks? I don't blame you for wanting her out, I feel the same way. Once I've passed 37 weeks baby can come when ever he is ready. 

No more plug, it all came out in one go. But no contractions, no waters breaking so I'm feeling a little more relaxed now. Gotta go for my weekly monitoring tomorrow so they will check my cervix then to make sure I'm not dilating.


----------



## lilesMom

Glad she is staying on same growth curve hon 
That's great.
But I totally understand.
Would be very tempted by out at 38 weeks here too :)
Xx

Maryanne glad its settled xx
Fingers crossed stays that way for awhile.

Back is still sore
But not in waves so I'm thinking its more normal back pain then
The other pain wasn't normal
But seems gone :)
Thanks


----------



## Lucasmum

No it will still be 38 weeks but can be any time in the 38 weeks just wanted it earlier lol


----------



## lilesMom

Ah I see.
I thought it was choice between week 38 or 39.
I've been told somewhere in week 39
But gonna try asking for 38 6 days.
See what they say
If cholestatsis comes back it might be sooner.
But I don't think it be sooner than 38 even then 
Wow though that's only 6 weeks

Just said to Oh I don't think she is gonna stay put till 39 weeks
She us doing weird stuff today.
Much more pressure than I ever felt with simon
Even at 39 weeks


----------



## maryanne1987

I literally have no idea when our little man is coming. Hoping for answers Tuesday. OC is well controlled so they won't bring him early because of that unless my levels start rising, blood thinners aren't an issue they just won't let me go overdue, and if he stays breech the earliest they will do a c section is 39 weeks. So I'm guessing as long as his growth has slowed down and that belly measurement is smaller that he won't be coming earlier than that. Unless he chooses to come early of course. Our hospital has so many new rules now about not inducing before 39 weeks unless it is an emergency. It's crazy because when I was having Aurora they kept nagging to induce me from 37 weeks. All I want is some clear answers on how he's coming and then I can plan things. Im a really organised person, not knowing is driving me insane.

The pressure is awful lilesmom, I've had it this pregnancy and last. Worst is when I sit down on the toilet, I feel like he's right there. Didn't have it on my first though. It's worse this time than last time. But it can't be his head as he's the wrong way up.

Glad they aren't moving it later lucusmum :)


----------



## lilesMom

Here if oc no matter how mild they don't like u going too far over 38 weeks
That was with Simon
Might be different now
They r always changing their rules.
She seemed pretty firm section be after 39 weeks last visot
But I'm hoping a day before might be swingable
Just to hve 4 weeks recovery before Xmas :)

Yeah peeing hurts.
Its a mix of spd with the extra pressure I think.
Why she feels the need to burrow down so early I do not know

Legs still mildly itchy
Looking forward to liver blood results on tues
Still hoping its allergies to the baby clothes I washed in our machine
But sneaky suspicion its liver
Fingers crossed though


----------



## Lucasmum

I have the pressure as well feels like she is going to fall out :haha:

I thought she was head down but she's not head is in my side they weren't concerned though so I'm not worried still reluctant to buy any more clothes for now as I've not a clue how big she will be I was expecting elephant but I think she will be smaller than Lucas he was 8.9 :wacko: I really wish all these measurements were spot on and reliable


----------



## Lucasmum

On line shopping is dangerous using a credit card is even worse £400 in about 30 seconds all gone :wacko: I do have a changing bag some bottles a breast pump and a new dyson all coming Monday though :haha: OH has been given a steriliser just need to pay a few ££ postage and we are off out later to buy the matteress shall have to use real money for that as I think my credit card has just gone into hibernation :haha::haha: 

But I'm getting a bit organised :happydance: we decided not to get any more clothes she does need more vests and sleep suits but my baby shower is in two weeks so may get some bits then and as we don't know what size she is we have decided to put money aside for OH's mum and when we know at birth she can go grab the size we need :flower:

So apart from cot sheets which I might convince OH to buy today :haha: I think we have all we need at home just to stock up on nappies and wipes and that sort of thing :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm banned from online shopping :rofl: it's so easy to buy too much. Bet it's nice to be all sorted though. I've been out for a few bits this morning. Bought a teeny little Halloween onesie just incase he arrives by Halloween and bought some little ready made formula bottles. I struggled with my milk supply and latch straight after birth last time and baby's blood sugars kept dropping so they were a godsend last time. Not expecting the same issues this time as I still have a good supply, been pumping even though aurora has weaned but I wanted them just incase. 

Of to the hospital for weekly monitoring in a bit. He's been active today though so doubt I'm going to be on the monitors long.


----------



## lilesMom

Think my little mouse is switching between head properly down and head squishing my left ovary :)
She is much more trouble some than simes was inside :)
Lets hope it doesn't continue coming out 
Hee hee.

Id love to just buy rest of stuff and be done
I'm jealous
I'm feeling the pinch of my newer car!!
Bills all came in last few weeks too
Even oil ran out
Soon hopefully.

I realised I used the bag on wheels I was gonna use for hosp to bring in turf when preg last winter
So gonna borrow one from my sis on Monday 
But lots of the stuff in going to hve to pack later 
I don't hve enough spare clothes to fully pack now :)

Will see what bub stuff she has for me then too hopefully

We r ok for clothes after my sil s last visit :)

My boobs leaking a good bit now.
My back and boobs feel like I really want to pump them
Yucky feeling this early.
All these things ik half thinking she is getting ready
But I know they could just keep going for weeks

Took paracetamol tonight for my hips.
They hurt a lot more yest and today 
First time I had to resort to pain killers.
Doh!!

I'm a moany mrytle tonight.

Oh apology is under way today.
He has spent the whole day making me desk and shelves 
He never verbally apologises
Usually by action though.
We each hve a room downstairs for our stuff 
Mine taken over mostly by kids stuff
But he is building me a,wall of shelves
So I can finally get totally organised :)

Happy weekend ladies xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Don't worry I'm in a moany mood too. It must be one of those days. Hope your hips feel better by tomorrow. 

Check up went ok. Got fitted in for a quick growth scan as belly was measuring way above the usual curve. I'm always above but it's increased more than normal. Little high on water but not too high but baby is measuring 7lbs9. Which means 10lbs9 at term. So yea I'm praying that scan is wrong. Getting an extra one now in two weeks to check. But I'm actually thinking a section might be best if he really is that big. I was 11lbs2 born and my mother said she was never the same again. I'm not even keen to try if his growth doesn't slow down :/


----------



## Lucasmum

OH refused to buy sheets he said I have spent way to much money this month I may have also got Lucas an iPad for Christmas last week :blush: beans or spaghetti on toast for us until payday :wacko: he also flatly refused to take us out for lunch :haha: I'm also not allowed a new hospital bag said I can make do with a tesco bag for life or failing that one of our small hand luggage cases such a meanie :haha:

I feel slightly more organised though and with less than two weeks at work I feel better that we may actually be ready once work is done I can rearrange our bedroom to fit the cot so we can build that once it's done :flower:

Feel really rough today though think I may have a kidney infection they sent a sample to the lab yesterday but I have all the right pains :cry:

Lilesmom I've had to take paracetamol a fair bit for hip and back pain I know it's safe but I still don't like it 

Maryanne that's seems big but these things are never accurate this one was weighing in at approx 3.8 yesterday which if you google is the higher end of average yet all her measurements were behind so where the heck is she hiding the extra weight :shrug: makes little sense to me


----------



## maryanne1987

Aurora would have been 9lbs if she had gone to term and that seemed huge, I was glad she came early as it was hard enough getting her out. Hoping if it's correct that he just does the same and comes early. They just keep on about his belly measurements though, that they are very big and now they want the GD test repeated. I don't understand though as I've had it done 4 times. 3 borderline results and 1 negative result. So I'm just going to do it and not stress. Hopefully my body will do the same as it did with my last and bring him early before he gets too big. 

Awww that's great that your almost all done. ive been starting on xmas too. Pretty much bought all of Henry and Auroras things now. Just Zack and DH to sort out. Zacks easy though as he wants another Xbox so he can have one in his room and practice for his gaming championship things he does. I've given up fighting against it now, especially as DH is like the proudest dad in the world over it. I don't see the thrill in gaming myself but each to their own I guess.


----------



## Lucasmum

I don't get the gaming thing either but the boys love it so I let them get on with it and I get peace, how did Zackget into the gaming championships Lucas would love that 

Just having a mid mornings by nap as a have to drive to Guildford soon that's my excuse for a sleep anyway :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

We all seem to be told big bubbas
I was told Simon be big at scans from 5-6 months on
He was 7 9 but was tall with broad shoulders
And did get stuck.
So .....
They were half right :)

I'm in much better form today
Hips a bit better 
Got better sleep cos of the paracetamol 
So it was good idea
But I hate taking anything


----------



## lilesMom

Oh works in online games.
So they r big in this house too
I used to love them when younger 
But don't play at all now.
No time anyway :)
I did play lots in school
And even college a bit
I can see how they r fun
But feel a bit beyond them.

I do like the dance games though on xbox
Haven't done them un yonks
Will do them again after new bub is here


----------



## LynAnne

DH used to be HUUUUUGE into games but not so much now although most nights he does play at least a game or two on his PS4. I don't mind too much to be honest. I used to really enjoy playing Call of Duty and such with him and still play the odd co-op game but we are more likely to crash out on the couch with Netflix (specifically Gilmore Girls or Star Trek: The Next Generation!) Can't complain really.

DH is off out at a coaching course for American Football today as he wants to maybe do coaching next year instead of playing as it will be cheaper in fees. Plus his team has just appointed a new head coach who is an ex player and friend of DH's so I think they want to work together. I don't mind too much, it's letting me get a few bits and pieces done around the flat. I bet it makes my week feel much longer though!! Switched out my winter jumpers and pjs today. Thank god I've always liked loose jumpers - I've got plenty to fit my bump for the next few weeks!!

Talking of big babies, I have no idea what size my little guy will be!! My bump has always measured just about right so I'm hoping he'll be somewhere around the 7 1/2lb mark. I was the heaviest of my mum's babies at 8lb 4oz but I was the fourth out of six with the last two being twins so not really counting, born at 40+5 (latest of my sisters) so I know it doesn't mean much! I think DH was sort of the same size too. Who knows!? I just hope he's not huge as I'm fairly petite in my frame!!


----------



## lilesMom

Oh took mouse to town with him
So I'm home alone briefly too.
The quiet is nice :)

Oh still building a wall of shelves for me.
When its done I can get the house sorted 
Its a heap now 
Oh projects take over the whole place :)
But least its for me and the kids this time :)
So ill put on my grateful face :)
Hee hee


----------



## maryanne1987

They get spotted lucusmum, so if they play online then they get recruited to teams or clans and then those teams enter championships. I really really was against it to start with I must admit. I didn't mind when it was just playing with his dad for fun but I didn't like the whole competition thing but Zack really loves it. And he loves being good at something as he's always been behind in most other areas. I must admit although it's still not my thing it does make me proud seeing him kick other players butts who are twice his age. His dream now is to become professional, which I will fully support as long as it doesn't interfere with his schoolwork. As much as I want to support his goals I think it's important to still work hard in other areas. 

I'm just having a quiet day, baby is napping, boys are playing on this stupid go pro thing camera thing they bought and I'm making some cakes. Don't get much time to bake anymore and I miss it. So relaxing.

It's so cold here though. And my feet won't feet in anything but my sandals cause they are so swollen. I want to go for a walk but I'm afraid of looking like an idiot in a big cosy jumper and sandals lol.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope u went for your walk
Nobody will even notice :)

I'm back to two walks a day
Our weather has picked up
Been pretty nice here
So more outdoor time.
Which is nice.
I always feel better for having gotten out
Even if I do walk like a snail now :)
Hee hee

Hope ye had nice weekends xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Sounds like he is really good at it I get being against it at first but if he enjoys and excels at it then why not :flower:

I went out in a jumper and sandals always do I hate shoes and keep hanging on to the sandals for as long as possible :haha:

Another day another ice rink and another win for us today :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

My pace is very slow now lilesmom. I really am struggling with walking but I know it will help to turn baby so in trying to get out as much as possible. Plus sitting down for too long hurts now too, so can't win, am uncomfortable no matter what I'm doing lol. 

Yey! Bet it makes you so proud lucusmum. Did you here about the trials he went to yet? 

Been on my birthing ball tonight, but the minute I got up to use the bathroom DH and Zack started throwing it at each other. I swear to god those two are idiots. They have spent all day filming each other doing stupid stuff on this silly camera they bought and now they are still acting like fools. I went to bed early and left them too it. Boys.


----------



## lilesMom

Something funky def going on here.
I know I said id abandon the scales
But I felt like id get good news this morn.
Up another 4 pounds.
That's 12 in 3 weeks 
Swelling more and itchy legs.
Hurry up tomorrow.
I need some answers!!


----------



## Lucasmum

Heard nothing yet we were told 2 weeks kids were told a week which is fine if you don't have to live with Lucas all others have probably forgot but not him since Friday we have had but it's been a week why don't you know:dohh: we do know the team manager who will send the email is away till weds so expecting to know thurs or Friday sort of time it's a nerve racking wait :haha:

Zack and your DH sound like they could very well be related to Lucas and OH it's like living with kids/stroppy teens with them at times and I swear the gossip and giggle more than girls do :wacko:

Lilesmom how are you feeling today I hope you get some answers today :flower:

My niece is due in 9 days can't believe how fast that has gone can't wait to meet her and reassure her even though her parents are hopeless I'll always be there for her :cloud9:


----------



## maryanne1987

Honestly they drive me insane. More like best mates rather than father and son. It's great the get along so well especially as DH isn't his biological dad, but I do wish DH would grow up a bit sometimes. 

I hope your hear back soon. The wait must be really hard. 

Hope you get some answers soon lilesmom. Try not to worry too much, your weight gain is similar to mine. I'm just not weighing till baby arrives now, I know it will only worry me and make me self conscious. 

Awww that will be lovely the two babies being so close in age. Bet you can't wait for a cuddle.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope its good news for Lucas hon xx
Waiting is tough as an adult
Let alone a kid :)

Its tomorrow is app but nearly there now.
Thanks xx
I'm feeling less dodgy so that's always good.
:)

How u doin?


----------



## lilesMom

I think that's just how guys parent
Being a big kid themselves :)
Oh gets Simon hyper at times
But its nice to see
As well as being annoying :)


----------



## LynAnne

I hope that Lucas hears back soon! There is nothing worse than having to wait around for news.

I am 100% to essentially have two boys to take care of come November. DH is such a big kid most of the time that I know I'll have to be the one that is sensible. Fortunately it doesn't annoy me too much but I could see myself becoming the "mean" parent which I'm not cool with at all!

Also, I'm not weighing myself any more either as I already feel like I look huge, I don't need some scary number to confirm it! :haha: Last time I weighed myself was a couple of weeks ago and I think I had put on about two stone since I began! I know a large amount of that will now be baby, placenta, fluids and water weight but I'm also aware that I've generally put on weight too! I wasn't exactly my skinniest to begin with either.

Hope everyone is doing well today!


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah discipline tends to fall to mom here too.
But to be fair so far Simon is pretty good :)

Rapid weight gain and swelling isn't a great sign together 
But to be fair I've become addicted to cream
And cant walk fast!!
So some of it is prob deserved
Least I've hosp tomorrow to check everything out


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm the one who has to discipline in this house. Hence why I'm always the meanest nastiest mum in the world ever. If it was left to DH the children would have no bedtimes, never eat vegetables, be allowed fizzy drinks and sweets all day long and be generally allowed to do what they want. He's no good at being tough. It's like good cop, bad cop in our house and I'm always bad cop.


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm also in charge of discipline how fun :wacko:

So the email came about 10 mins ago took me 5 mins to be brave enough to open it then I had to open an attachment :haha: but he made it through to the next trial :happydance: we made it this far last season then got cut so we have at least made it as far as that :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

That's brill news
Congrats guys xx


----------



## LynAnne

Oh wow! That's absolutely fantastic. Well done Lucas!


----------



## maryanne1987

That's awesome!!! Bet your so proud. Well done Lucus!


----------



## lilesMom

Waiting at the hosp.
I hate waiting for these .
Hope I get a nice dr today.
It changes everyday ur here
U just get to see one of the team
And start your story from scratch all over again
Doh!!

Up since 4.30.
Little squish tummy woke him
So he had a fit
And then was wide awake.
Doh.
He fell back to sleep 
Just in time for me to get up and get his school stuff and meds ready
And come here.
Lovely
Hope I'm home early enough for a snooze!;


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck for today lilesmom, hope it goes well! 

My appointment is at 9.30. Hopefully today is when I find out how baby is going to come into the world. I'm feeling nervous. I just hope I do get answers today like they promised.


----------



## lilesMom

Me too.
Best of luck hon.
I'm getting to see consultant I think.
Been seen by nurse and sitting outside his door now waiting.
Pretty sure I'm first when he does arrive
But no clue what time he starts.
Think it was gone 9 last time.
I'm nervous.
No idea why since its not going to change anything :)
Hope u get answers too hon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Why r hosp chairs so damn uncomfy
My bum is sore!!
My hips be killing later.
Doh.


----------



## maryanne1987

No answers here. Got all the way there to be told the consultant I'm seeing is not well and someone should have phoned me to cancel. But no one did. So wasted morning, wasted £20 on taxis and hopes built up for nothing. No answers now till next Tuesday.


----------



## lilesMom

Ah no.
Hugs.
What a pain xxx
I was afraid id get the same thing.
Didn't see consultant
But saw one of his Drs.
She was pretty abrupt bordering on rude.
Her phone kept ringing and she kept having to answer 
When it would ring she was actually swearing at it.
But when she got to me she was nice :)
Section booked for Nov 28 th unless liver or bub decides otherwise later :)
I'm glad decision is made.
I felt relief when she phoned to book it.

Sorry Maryanne u had wasted trip.
Very disappointing xxx

Bile acids r fine
But alkaline phosphatase is rising.
So hoping it stays under control


----------



## lilesMom

Maryanne I wonder if the extra week will allow henry to turn
Maybe good will come from it xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm trying to see it that way but I still feel pretty disappointed about it. I'm 36 weeks next week and Aurora came at 37 so leaving it this late is making me feel nervous. I have no plan for my birth what so ever. I don't know what will happen with me being on blood thinners, what will happen should labour start when baby is breech as I have quick labours and live 40 mins from hospital at least and that's if the roads were totally clear. My hospital is a complete joke. Even the midwives there that I saw after couldn't believe no plan was in place yet. If I go early and anything happens to baby because they couldn't be bothered putting the high risk birth plan in place then they will wish they had never been born. 

How exciting to have a date! And it's great your levels are ok at the moment :)


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs hon.
I forgot about the blood thinners.
My mom is on warfarin.
She had to hve biopsy don't recently
They switched her to heparin instead of it for the week before 
To min bleeding
Is it heparin injections u get?
I know its not the same but maybe similar?

They should hve had u meet some Dr instead 
Xxx

I'm meant to atop aspirin at 36 weeks.
Section doesn't change that date at all.
Do u hve someone u can ring to ask?


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm on fragmin injections and asprin which needs to be stopped 12 hours before delivery. But obviously I don't know when I'm going to go into labour to stop it. I know baby is still breech and no plans yet as to what's happening there either. I'm just really stressed out now. The midwives tried to get another consultant to see me but they were told there were none availible so I'd have to wait till next week. I just hope I don't go early, I really do. I've actually never been as nervous as I am now. 

How's little man today?? Good I hope?


----------



## LynAnne

Sorry to hear that your appointment was cancelled, Maryanne. That's so frustrating. It must be scary not to have a birth plan with your previous history and being a high risk pregnancy. I'd be so annoyed. I don't really have a birth plan yet to be honest but I have no previous history and I'm sort of willing to see how things go whilst hoping for the most natural birth possible. At the same time I'm open to anything.

lilesmom, it must be nice to have a date now. A part of me absolutely hates not having a date to work towards but at the same time, personally, I know that it would just be looming over me, making me feel anxious! At least I know that some time in the next 5-7 weeks he should be here!

Woke up with such horrible cramp in my right leg this morning that I called out in pain. The dog came charging through from the living room where she had been with DH and leapt up onto the bed, showering me in kisses. If I'm honest, I was totally touched by the show of affection. Normally when you hurt yourself or cry out she looks at you a little concerned and then goes back to whatever she was doing. Not this time! I wonder what she will be like if I go into labour at home. Somehow I think she won't be willing to leave my side. :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs Maryanne.
I know id be stressed too.
I was just reading c section stuff
And a mom said her breech baby turned at 36+4
Hope henry decides to too.
Hugs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne ur dog is cute.
I'm happy to hve a date.
I'm wondering now if she will come herself before it :)
But glad to know I wont be going over.
:)


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies. I'm ok. Trying not to stress as i know that won't help. 

Awww Lynanne that's adorable. My dog turns into a needy mess when I'm expecting. He's driving me insane. 

Must ne lovely to know when she's arriving lilesmom. Must make it more real. Sometimes I still struggle to believe I'm having another baby.


----------



## Lucasmum

Awww Maryanne sorry you had a wasted appointment :flower:

Lilesmom how exciting to have your date :happydance:

Lynanne hope the leg is ok now your dog sounds cute :cloud9:

I have an appointment with the anaesthetist tomorrow to discuss the epidural I don't want it seems totally pointless to me but they say it's normal practice for high risk pregnancies :shrug:

I have 3 shifts left with one of my ladies I'm so glad she is lovely but wants dragging here there and everywhere in the wheel chair and it's getting just to much I also saw a lady tonight I won't see again so it's all becoming a bit real now :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

I had one at 25 weeks. They basically just say that it works best for them if you have have an epidural as then they can get you to theatre quicker should something go wrong. It's a pointless appointment and I thought an utter waste of time but has to be done. 

I don't know how you manage. I struggle pushing aurora in her pushchair. Walking is getting difficult now. Gonna start calling you superwoman lol.


----------



## Lucasmum

They can't make me have one though can they :wacko: it's my worst fear :blush:

So 2 days ago OH says I don't really want to go to Blackpool for 3 days :wacko: Lucas cries I wanna see the lights :wacko: OH says I don't mind once but 3 times :wacko: so because I'm a complete and utter idiot I say well what about I change the booking we will stay in Manchester instead, we will do Manchester on the Monday Blackpool on the Tuesday and Liverpool on the Wednesday :wacko: both boys cheered :wacko: what have I set myself up for :dohh: so much for a few relaxing days :haha: but then yesterday I found out our good friend from California arrives in Liverpool on the weds he wouldn't be in London until pretty much when I'm going to be preoccupied squeezing a human out so that works out really nice :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

No one can force you. Just listen to what they say and nod and smile. It's your body, you do what's best for you. If they ask just say you listened to their points but it's not what you want. 

That does sound good fun though, although you don't give yourself an easy time do you :rofl: do you ever relax?


----------



## Lucasmum

No not really I've never been very good at doing nothing :haha: I am looking forward to some lie ins though the thought of staying in bed till about 0800 sound like bliss :flower:

So my new Hoover came yesterday I think I'm in love though it was disgusting to see how bad my old one was the amount of extra dust it picked up made me feel a bit sick :blush: I also had the bottles and breast pump but my changing bag isn't coming for another week


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah sometimes it does feel a bit unreal
But be real enough soon ladies :)
Hee hee.
6 weeks + left now 
Woohoo 
&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## lilesMom

Must start getting myself sorted too.
Gotten uber lazy about it.

Ur break sounds nice Lucas mom.
But busy :)
I've seen some people say they get the epidural sited
With no meds if high risk.
But if its the siting that terrifies u
That's not much good
Xx
They cant force u.
All medical intervention is with permission only
But if u needed c section
Hopefully not.
Would u get one or go general anaesthetic?


Maryanne next week will come in fast for u xx
Sorry ur dumb dr wasn't there for u xxx

Lynanne how u doin xx


----------



## lilesMom

Just wrote my birth plan
It's pretty short .
:)
Section cuts a lot of it out :)

Bub is 4.5 pounds now :)


----------



## LynAnne

That's me just packed my hospital bag. I feel like I'm missing something but equally feel as though I've packed for just about every eventuality! We went to the shops last night so I could pick up the last few bits and pieces, including very mature Disney and Harry Potter nighties for wearing during labour :haha: To be fair they were the only dark coloured ones that I could see and something tells me labour is going to be messy! :haha:

I haven't even begun to think about my birth plan yet. To be fair, I sort of want to see how it goes like if I can just manage on gas and air then fine but if I need more pain relief I'll take it etc. To be honest, I just want me and my little monkey to be fine and healthy so will do whatever it takes. I mean a pain free, intervention free, quick and simple birth would be lovely but I don't think that's really how it works!


----------



## Lucasmum

If I end up needing a section (think I may need sectioning soon :haha:) And it's not to late then I will have the epidural if it's to late then they will have to knock me out I don't really want that either my body does not cope well with anaesthetics takes me days to come round properly :wacko:

My little niece was born this morning at some point by c section a week early and weighing 6lb something that's the extent of the details I got from OH can't wait to meet the little dot :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

I packed baby's hosp bag :)
So cute :)
Feel good to hve hers done anyway.

My stuff buried in a heap cos oh still making the shelves 
And varnishing them
I'll get mine mostly packed once he is done :)
Feel good to be properly prepared.

My plan just says skin to skin, I'm bf and dad there as much as possible.
Anything else can take care of its self 
Since pain relief etc already decided :)

Hope u avoid ur epi and section Lucas mom.
Xx
Funny to be planning mine
But I understand why people want to avoid it.
I wanted to avoid it last time.
Wish I had demanded it now though.
But every case is different xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Congrats on your niece lucusmum! Hope mum and baby are well!!

Lynanne in the same as you in regards to my personal birth plan. First time I had a fully natural birth, not even any gas and air, where as last time I was begging for e wry thing they could give me. Didn't have time to have anything but I bloody needed it. I have to have a birth plan from the doctors in regards to my medication and previous history but in my personal birth plan I've just written that I want to breastfeed after, skin to skin the minute baby is out and should I have to go straight to theatre again my DH will do skin to skin instead as he did with dd. Same if I have a c section, DH will do the skin to skin. If I deliver naturally then what ever it takes to bring baby safely into the world then do it. And don't worry I have lion king pj's for after I give birth haha. 

Awww that's nice you got the bag packed lilesmom. I loved packing babies things. 

Having some weird twinges/shooting pains in my cervix today. Not too painful but enough to make me say ouch. It's not baby kicking, it's hard to explain. Anyone else had these?


----------



## lilesMom

Yup.
Think its what others on here call lightening crotch.
Happens me more when bub is putting on pressure downwards.

Lucas mom sorry forgot to say congrats on ur niece.
I was caught up on baby prep here xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

It's horrible. I can honestly say I've never had it before. It totally stops me in my tracks. Glad it's normal though :)


----------



## lilesMom

If ur worried or its very bad maybe ring ur mw.
But it sounds like it to me.
Very sharp but brief pain down through ur crotch
That's what mine feels like anyway.


----------



## maryanne1987

Mines in my cervix. I was worried so I just gave triage a ring and they said its most likely my cervix getting ready which can start weeks before delivery in some ladies. It's normal to feel twinges when it starts to move forward from being posterior and starts to thin out. Because mine tore when I had aurora and was repaired she said it could be a little more uncomfortable for me but still shouldn't be overly painful. But yea she said its a good thing that my body is starting to prepare. Feel a million times more relaxed now. It's always scary when something new happens.


----------



## LynAnne

All that is in my birth plan is that I would like to stay mobile for as long as possible, want it to be as natural as possible although I'm open to any medication/intervention/c-section should it be required, I want skin to skin as soon as he is delivered and if I can't then I want DH to have it instead. I think I want the injection for the placenta and I want baby to be given VitK. I plan on formula feeding so I guess I should put that somewhere too. I think that's it. 

Yeah I've got a nightie for labour that says "Never grow up (it's a trap)" and a back up one that says "I Solemnly Swear I Am Up To No Good". VERY MATURE. I've also got a HP t-shirt as part of my pjs for after and HP flip flops too! :haha: I'm going to look like a nutter! They were all Primark buys though so super cheap and I don't mind if they get wrecked and need thrown away!


----------



## LynAnne

Glad that the pain in your cervix doesn't seem to be anything to worry about, Maryanne, especially with what happened with Aurora's birth. Good thing you checked though. I've been feeling a lot more achy in my pelvis the last few days so I'm hoping that's just my little guy sliding down a little further. Totally going to start trying everything to get him in the best position to come out now that I'm almost full term!


----------



## maryanne1987

Do you have a birthing ball Lynanne? They are amazing! I had aurora the night before I was due to be induced and as I was desperate not to be induced I asked the midwife what I could do to help. She said walk and then walk some more and get on a birthing ball. And I worked. My cervix was deemed non favourable just a few hours before but it got things moving for me. 

I'm glad I phoned. I actually feel better knowing my body is doing as it should and starting to get ready.


----------



## LynAnne

I do have one but I haven't really used it yet. Should I start now? Don't want to get the ball rolling too quickly but at the same time it's not as though I want to hang around to 40 weeks before I start trying to encourage him out!


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea it's safe from 34 weeks it says in my hospital notes. It just helps baby to move down and engage ready. I used mine in labour too and it did help early on.


----------



## LynAnne

Fantastic. I'll dig it out tonight and get going on it!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Here's a great link on how to use them if your not sure :)

https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a1048463/using-a-birthing-ball


----------



## Lucasmum

Appointment went really well he doesn't want me to have anything I don't want and has put in my notes only if I ask do not offer the epidural so pleased with that.

As for my birth plan I haven't one and didn't with Lucas either nor am I planning on one but if I was it was it would be a little like this
Turn up at allocated day and time for induction
Be induced
3-5 hours of labour then poof baby is here
Stay the required 24 hours without a midwife/nurse/doctor getting in my way unless absolutely necessary the only person I will allow to see me is the diabetic team as they will need to to make major insulin adjustments and I quite like them
Go home
Not be bothered at home by useless health visitors 

Some how I don't think they would like my birth plan much I remember the look of disgust last time round when they asked for a birth plan and I said I haven't one :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

I had one last time.
I got nothing I wanted 
And everything I didn't want ,:)
Which is why mine is very minimal this time round 
Plans r often thrown out the window by circumstance 

Glad your meeting went well xxx
My ideal would be ,
Be in labour at home
But think its not established labour.
Hve a bath.
Baby slips out while oh minds Simon.
We call ambulance get checked out
Stay a night 
All perfect and go home
But that's more a pipe dream than a plan 
Hee hee


----------



## lilesMom

I'm nearly 33 weeks 
Woohoo.
Its back to flying again 
Hurray :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I never had a birthing ball before should I invest or not?

Lilesmom that plan sounds perfect I may have to rewrite mine :haha:

Does anyone want a free OH not at all irritable or annoying I'll even pay postage but I must warn you I don't accept returns :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

I've enough to deal with in my own thanks :)
Who I must admit has been super nice since humpty dumpty gate!!!


----------



## lilesMom

I spent the first day of my labour on one in hosp.
I had one at home and liked it
But it never got me ready 
Or speed up labour.
My labour still limped along despite all my boyncing
But my body wasn't ready
It did make me feel better though
I could move while on monitors with it


----------



## lilesMom

Afraid to get on one now.
She is already head in my pubic bone.
I don't want her any lower!!


----------



## LynAnne

My DH is recording a podcast tonight with a couple of his friends which means I'm sitting in silence with a cup of tea, looking at whatever I can think of on the iPad. Such fun. Then tomorrow night he's out playing basketball with other friends. Obviously getting in all his social things before baby arrives! :haha:

Is anyone else really not looking forward to having the HV drop by all the time once baby is here? I can think of nothing worse to be honest.


----------



## lilesMom

Ours only calls at two week mark.
Unless you don't get heel prick test done in hosp.
Then she calls for that too.
They r worse than useless.
U hve to clean house, self baby other kids for visit
Then u get nothing out of it!!
Yup irritating here too.

The one we had with Simon was lovely and great.
But she left to look after her disabled daughter.
Our new one is irritating and useless .
Like most of them


----------



## maryanne1987

No thanks, my DH is more than enough for me. He's annoying me so much tonight that I asked him has he considered getting a mistress to give me a break :rofl: then I remembered no one else could possibly put up with him. 

I only saw our health visitor at 2 weeks. But here in your second plus baby they don't really bother with you. If it's your first they are a bit annoying though with visiting a lot. They can be helpful though, I guess it depends who you get. When I had Zack our health visitor was lovely and really helped with those am I doing the right thing, is this normal moments that all ftm get. I can honestly say I've never had an issue with any of the ones we have had. 

I love my birthing ball lucusmum. I sit on it most evenings rather than the sofa now cause it takes the pressure off my hips.


----------



## Lucasmum

I met my HV once with Lucas and that was when he was a few months old in clinic she was rude and told me as I was older and experienced she didn't think I would want to see her, she wasn't wrong but it still may have been helpful to meet her :haha: can't say I'm looking forward to meeting one this time round :wacko:


----------



## Lucasmum

Silly question just looked at a birthing ball and its £18.99 can a cheap and cheerful gym ball be used instead?


----------



## lilesMom

That's what I had with Simon
I don't see the big difference


----------



## maryanne1987

As long as it is the right size for you then it doesn't matter. The only difference usually is the birthing balls have a higher weight limit and a stronger non slip coating. Other than that they are exactly the same.


----------



## Lucasmum

How the blooming heck do I know what size I need :shrug::wacko:


----------



## LynAnne

Mine is technically a gym ball but it works the same!

The HV came out something like twice a week for the first six weeks to see my sister when she had her daughter this year. This sounds like hell to me. Honestly, I sort of want to just be left to it with my little guy and if I'm concerned or need help THEN I'll reach out to HV/docs etc.


----------



## maryanne1987

In the link I posted earlier there's a guide, it's on height just to make sure your not using one that could strain your muscles. I don't know it off the top of my head though.


----------



## Lucasmum

I shall have a look :flower:

lynanne that sounds way over the top come one time introduce yourself to me and leave details on how I can get in touch should I need it :wacko:


----------



## LynAnne

Yeah, I'd be okay with that but I hate the intrusiveness of them turning up at my house. I just know I'll feel like they are judging every single thing I do, my dog's behaviour, the tidiness of my house. Ugh, can't be doing with that!

I've got my first NHS antenatal class on Friday but I really would rather just not bother with them. I don't feel like they'll tell me much more than I already know. DH has to take more time off work to come with me. My sister says they were a bit pointless and disorganised. Not exactly selling points! I might go to this first one, assess how rubbish they are and call it a day at one instead of the four.


----------



## Lucasmum

I just replied in your thread in 3rd trip about them, we went with Lucas found them useless and made it up and still do as we go along he seems happy and healthy for it :haha: did ask about them last week but was told I had left it to late so we won't be doing any this time around :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

I have to be honest that I loved antenatal classes. There was no such thing I our area on the nhs when I was having Zack but booked into them when I was having Aurora. They were held in the hospital and as well as the classes we got given a tour of the different birthing wards. They covered late pregnancy in the first two classes, how to cope during labour, birthing positions and all different options availible for pain relief etc and how they work. Explained what happens after having the baby and went through breastfeeding and different latch positions etc. Then the other classes were on the first few weeks with your baby which I found really helpful, things like best ways to make up a bottle and how to swaddle baby. Even went through the stages of what's normal with baby's nappies. Was really nice meeting other local mums who were expecting too. Ended up on the birthing ward with two of them when having our babies. We have all stayed in touch and meet every two weeks with the children. Guess it's either one of those things your either going to love or hate though.


----------



## lilesMom

I think a lot of if they r good or not depends on who is running them.
Ours were very bad.
She couldn't even give an answer to any of my bf Qs.
Her only answer was there r classes on the ward when u hve bub.
Not much good to me since I had him bank hol weekend
So no classes.
They were very boring and not very enlightening
But I've 50 ish nieces and nephews 
( must count again )
And I've babysat them since I've been 9 
So maybe if I had no hands on experience I would hve found them good
Not sure really.
Worth going to see anyway
U might hve a great person running them

I was offered this time but declined
No extra hosp visits thanks.

I'm so swollen this morn
Even my face is swollen .
Puffy face looking back in the mirror is not nice


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm super swollen too :( have been all week but my urine and bp is fine. It's not a great look for me. Have you had yours checked Hun?


----------



## lilesMom

Bp is fine I hve a home monitor 
They came into lidl when I started swelling
Urine has blood in it
But nothing else.
No protein.
Still half think I hve uti
But Dr sent away sample last week and was clear.
I hve the antibiotic
Half tempted to take it.
But don't want to if not necessary.

Mouse driving me mad.
Med raise yest and he us super cranky


----------



## maryanne1987

That's good that you can keep an eye on it yourself. I wouldn't have a clue what was normal or not. Bp sounds very confusing. Swelling sucks though, my wedding rings don't even fit on anymore which upsets me. 

Hope your little man is feeling a bit better now?

Another day of weird twinges in my cervix and BH. Midwife said it sounds like my body is really gearing up now but as happy as I am that my body is preparing its all pretty useless when baby is still the wrong way.


----------



## lilesMom

There is just a range for top and bottom numbers
If your in that your good
Little machine makes it easy
It has colours
If your green ur good.
Mine is nearly always good 
Only time ever high was after having Simon
But that wasn't surprising with all going on :)


----------



## lilesMom

Hopefully the prep your body is doing will let henry know its time to turn xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

That's awesome. Wish I'd invested in one. Mine gets high quite a lot but that cause I'm a massive stress head sometimes, totally my own worst enemy. It always comes down once I calm down though. Only time it didn't was when I had preeclampsia with 
Ds.


----------



## lilesMom

Two of my sis got preeclampsia
One very badly
So I'm very watchful for it.
My pulse goes bananas from stress
But my bp is usually low side of normal
So mine has to rise quite a lot to then be classed high.
I def get a bit of white coat syndrome though :)
My pulse is usually higher in hosp :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Is it worth taking the antibiotic for a few days and see if you feel any better :shrug:

I'm pretty sure I have UTI but also keeps coming back clear think it's just me clapped out old body :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

I was thinking of doing that
But anytime I decide I will 
I start to feel a little bit better
And decide against it.
She is seriously pressing on my bladder
So I'm finding drinking enough difficult.
I peed myself a little the other morn.
I hve to bring Simon downstairs with me
He isn't safe on his own
So u change his nappy and put him in his brekkie chair 
Tied in cos his epilepsy makes him not safe in the morn
This all takes a bit of time 
While needing to pee.
The other morn while changing his nappy
I bloody leaked .
As an adult holding it should be an option!!
Anyway that's my long winded way of saying 
Maybe some of my uti symptoms r cos she is low down


----------



## maryanne1987

I have that feeling of needing to pee but when I go hardly anything comes out. And then I feel desperate to go again 5 minutes later. His bottom is pushing on my bladder though, well it was on the last scan so I'm assuming that's what's causing it. My urine was clear Saturday. As for leaking that has been happening to me since I had ds almost 11 years ago. I can't cough or sneeze if I need to pee :rofl:


----------



## LynAnne

I had to pee six times yesterday evening even though I hadn't had much to drink. Someone was definitely squashing my bladder that's for sure. Fortunately no leakages though :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> I have that feeling of needing to pee but when I go hardly anything comes out. And then I feel desperate to go again 5 minutes later. His bottom is pushing on my bladder though, well it was on the last scan so I'm assuming that's what's causing it. My urine was clear Saturday. As for leaking that has been happening to me since I had ds almost 11 years ago. I can't cough or sneeze if I need to pee :rofl:

Its little missus head and sometimes she punches my bladder
That's great when u need to pee :)
Yeah I feel like that too.
Can need to pee three times in ten mins!!
Never had that with simon
But he never went low either
I've def been a bit weaker since simes
But not actually leaking
Def leak a little this time though.
:blush:


----------



## lilesMom

LynAnne said:


> I had to pee six times yesterday evening even though I hadn't had much to drink. Someone was definitely squashing my bladder that's for sure. Fortunately no leakages though :haha:

Yet :)
Hee hee
Hopefully never xx


----------



## Lucasmum

I always need to pee no matter how many times I go :wacko:

Also if I sneeze or cough when I need to go I'm in trouble :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

Glad I'm not the only one , :)
Makes me feel yuck &#55357;&#56861;


----------



## maryanne1987

Me and my mum friends always say you know your a mum when you have bought your first pack of tena lady :rofl: 

Hope everyone is good today? 

I still feel really odd. Weird pressure and pains that I've never had before but it must be normal. 36 weeks on Sunday. Crazy, still can't believe it.


----------



## lilesMom

Could be gearing up for labour hon xxx
Hope u can get some rest xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Awful pain last night but a constant pain paracetamol and bed seemed to have eased it :wacko:

I officially have 1 week left at work and my last Oncall this weekend as the girl taking over from said she would start next weds :happydance:

Spent the day today training new staff makes me feel a bit sad handing some o my ladies over to them but it's got to be done hope they are all alright without me stupidly I have gone above and beyond for them all and feel like I'm letting them down and throwing them to the wolves :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

Hurray Lucas mom u could do with a rest.
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

33 weeks tomorrow.
Woohoo.
This week just flew!


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey for 33 weeks lilesmom! My weeks seem to be dragging at the moment. 

Bet you can't wait to finish lucusmum. I remember when I was having aurora I couldn't wait for maternity leave. Although I stopped working at 36 weeks and had her at 37 so didn't get much of a break before. Always wished I'd stopped a few weeks before. 

But of drama here today. Zacks DLA has been totally stopped which means no careers allowance, tax credits halved as well as actually losing DLA. Stressed doesn't even cover it. Means I can no longer afford his tutors and until the appeal goes threw which could take up to 12 weeks I now have to manage to totally school him myself while caring for a baby and expecting another in weeks. I'm so so annoyed. I don't actually understand how they came to the desicion as he's always been on higher rate care and lower rate mobility. His consultant said not to worry as he would 100% get it back as he fits the criteria, so she's written a report to help the appeal and asked for others involved in his care to do the same. I just can't believe it. No one can. My consultant says it must be a mistake as they didn't contact any one involved in his care for evidence as the usually do but I just can't believe the timing.


----------



## lilesMom

Ah no hugs.
I hate when they make crazy decisions like that
Maybe letter went to wrong person 
And it be fixed quickly
Hope so.
U don't need the extra stress 
Hugs xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh arses why a faff I seriously hate the people who make these decisions they seriously have no clue that they are screeingbuk peoples lives :growlmad: I hope it's sorted sooner rather than later for you


----------



## lilesMom

Hope ur ok today Maryanne
I know how upsetting stupid paperwork and mistakes can be.
I was cut off for 5 weeks just before Xmas for simes second Xmas.
They put wrong date on end of my carer leave
I had no idea when it would come back
It was very upsetting at the time 
Hugs xx

I feel really crappy today.
Had horrible upset tummy last night,
really bad cramps.
Think it was setting off my uterus too
Cos was intense pain but short 
Pains gone but I still feel like poo :)
Christening today for my new tiny niece
Last thing I feel like doing
Simon is soo hard to mind in a crowd like that
Cos he scoots around ground on his bum.
I spend the whole time chasing him
And trying to atop people from standing on him :)


----------



## LynAnne

I made the mistake of weighing myself today and I'm up at 12 1/2 stone! So I've put on about 24lbs (11kg). No wonder I'm feeling huge, especially as I wasn't at my ideal weight to begin with. I keep trying to remind myself that almost half of that will surely be baby, placenta, water etc. but still feel a bit pants. Also, I just want to say that I in no way think that 12 1/2 stone is necessarily a lot to weigh (it isn't really), it's just the difference from where I was at the beginning of the pregnancy that makes me feel a bit rotten.


----------



## Lucasmum

I refuse to weigh myself won't even let them do it at the hospital :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm ok :) just stressed. The timing is the worst part although it does sound as if it can all be sorted out once the reconsideration has gone through and they have received the reports. 

Enjoy the Christning lilesmom. Hope it doesn't turn out to be too stressful for you. Hope your feeling better now.

I won't weigh either. I refuse at check ups. I don't need the pressure and I know it would just upset me. I actually won't weigh after baby arrives either till after 6 weeks pp. Then I start focusing on losing some if I'm still carrying extra weight. Don't stress yourself out over it Lynanne, it isn't worth it. Your body is making a person and that's pretty amazing. Plus that's still under what's considered average for people in normal bmi range. 2 stone is considered normal weight gain and around half of that is baby, water, placenta etc.


----------



## lilesMom

I do feel a bit better
Sorry I was very moany
Had nice day after.
Xxx
I'm being told how big I am
And am I nearly due all the time now
Just as well my very sensitive patch has passed :)
I go from oh r u preg at 5-6 months 
To that now :)
Def baby's position varys how big u look.
Ever since she dropped I've looked and felt bigger.

Not weighing myself anymore either
Not worth the focus.
It will come off fast enough when I can exercise and bf :)


----------



## lilesMom

Big mama :)
 



Attached Files:







WP_20161015_17_23_34_Pro.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Lucasmum

Gorgeous bump :cloud9:

Did you enjoy the christening?

I'm going to meet my niece tomorrow really excited hope it makes our little lady hurry along :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
Huge but I'm good with it now again :)

Aw it was my first time meeting my niece too
She was 5 weeks early
And Simon was sick for her whole first month
So I was afraid to visit her.
Making her sick at that size could be really really bad.
She is dotey 
Still tiny 5 weeks later :)

Makes it seem more real alright that I getting a bub soon :)
Enjoy ur baby time xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww lovely picture :) 

Hope your all enjoying your weekends? Hope yesterday went ok lilesmom. Enjoy meeting your niece lucusmum. Hope your ok Lynanne. 

It's DH's birthday today. So just had an amazing birthday lunch. He's really hoping baba makes an apperence today bless him. 36 weeks today!!!


----------



## LynAnne

What a lovely bump! I bet it was really nice to meet your niece. I adore seeing mine who is five months now! They grow up so fast.

I'm doing good. I've been having a lovely weekend with DH, out last night with some of his friends and today we popped to the shops to get a wedding present for his cousin and a birthday present for our nephew. Lazy afternoon though! Quite right too as I'm now 8 months pregnant! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







8 months.jpg
File size: 25.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm so in love makes me want our little lady here now I can't wait any longer :cloud9:

Meet Millie Angel Hartshorn (went with the daddy's last name thankfully)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1196.jpg
File size: 46.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1198.jpg
File size: 36 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1203.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## maryanne1987

Beautiful bump Lynanne! You look amazing. 

Awww lucusmum!! I'm super broody now! She's so adorable!


----------



## lilesMom

Lovely pics ladies xx

Just back from the spa with my sis
Was lovely lovely lovely &#55357;&#56842; :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Spa sounds amazing. I could do with a spa day. 

Today I'm having another one of my I really want this to be over soon days. Feel miserable, uncomfortable and just generally really yuk. Didn't help yesterday that we took DH out for a meal for his birthday and the staff all pretty much were joking around over my bump, saying it must be twins, that I can't possibly have 4 weeks left, that they didn't understand how I managed to walk etc. I got upset and DH didn't understand, said it was just harmless fun and I should expect it having such a big bump :( 

My appointment is tomorrow so will hopefully get some answers as to how baby is coming finally then. Although I'm not getting my hopes up this time. Scan Thursday too so seeing my little dude should cheer me up. See how big they think he is. Feel like I'm going to give birth to a toddler at the moment.


----------



## lilesMom

If u can go for a massage , do do do
My back and hips r miles better today.
Not cured obvs but a million times better.
Was only 30 min back massage but made such a difference.
Hugs hon.
I'm sure they meant nothing by it
But they surely should understand they say big bump
We hear ur big!!!
Its insensitivity on their part and too much on ours.
Hugs xxx

Squish gone off to playschool
He was a bit funny epilepsy wise going off
So half expecting a call to go get him
Hve Ot calling this eve to see about adapting the house
For him.
So I had to do big clean
The place is always a state Mon morn
But more so cos I wasn't here yest.
The price of freedom!! :)

I started taking the antibiotic
Its been going on weeks so figured I would try it
Sick of feeling crappy
I'm wiped today
But hve needed to pee less
And the wavy pain in my back is gone
So I prob did need it 

Hope ye had nice weekend xxx


----------



## LynAnne

I hope that you do find out, Maryanne. We've not got long left no matter what now. It's crazy!

lilesmom, sorry to hear that you are feeling a bit rotten! I know what it is like to have a messy place come Monday morning. It's only DH, me and the dog at the moment but we try and take the weekend just for ourselves so the house sort of falls to ruins until DH goes back to work on Monday! I dread to think what the house will look like when he is on paternity leave :haha:

lucasmum, she's absolutely gorgeous. So tiny!

I've got a manic week ahead of me with a doctors appointment for whooping cough and flu, coffee and cake with family, ice hockey match (against the Cardiff Devils, maryanne) on Wednesday. Thursday involves DH's cousin's wedding which will be an all day event and I'll end up exhausted. Friday we have our second antenatal class (which I could really take or leave) then dinner at my parents' house before going to my great aunt's house to sort through her things now that her estate has been valued and the like. I'm going to need the weekend that's for sure!!

Sitting on my ball today, starting to try and encourage little monkey to get ready to come out. I doubt it will actually encourage him in any way but it's almost worth a shot. I totally see him going overdue!


----------



## lilesMom

I was thinking the same Lynanne
Its gonna drive me screwy after the c section :)
I've hve to learn to completely ignore it though

Ur week does sound busy.
I've a quiet one ahead.
Last one ws busy so I'm happy :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I could also use a spa day :wacko:

Glad today is over spent the day with a lot of the GB Paralympic s who play wheel chair rugby team but it's hard work helping to transfer them from chair to chair and I forgot how heavy the chairs are :wacko:

Hope the appointment goes well tomorrow and you get a date I have to wait till 4th November for mine but at least it will only be a 2 week wait or so after that :happydance:

Lynanne your week sounds busy but fun well apart from the injections :haha:

Oh made a start on our bedroom today needs a good clear out and rearrange to fit the little lady in and whilst I'm grateful for that I wasn't so much that when I walked through the front door I walked straight into a pile of crap and grazed my shin :dohh:

How did it go with the OT lilesmom


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope all is ok ladies. 

Lynanne you know you will lose right lol. You certainly have got a busy week. 

Hope your feeling better today lilesmom and the antibiotics are helping. 

Oh no that's not good lucusmum. Hope your shin is ok. So close to maternity leave now! 

Sorry if I've missed anything. Aurora had a fall today in mum and baby and has knocked her front tooth clean out. She needs surgery to repair her gum so staying in tonight and then she's going to theatre first thing tomorrow. Honestly I can't bloody believe it. I swear I'm cursed and feel a million percent responsible even though I know children trip over toys all the time when playing with other children, she just landed face first on another toy. Being a mum is bloody hard sometimes.


----------



## Lucasmum

Ouch poor aurora I hope she is ok easier said than done but don't blame yourself accidents happen :hugs:

The shin is fine I'm sure I will live :haha: 4 days to work it's my baby shower on Thursday so not much work will be happening that day :happydance: then at 1730 on Friday that's it I'll be finished :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs to aurora and u xxx
I know the guilt
Simon falls lots cos of epilesy
And I always feel guilt if I'm not close enough to catch
Yest I tried to catch him and ended up scraping him with my nail
So I felt even worse.
So he got a fall and a scrape!!!
Bad mom.
We can't wrap them in cotton wool
We need to let them be kids too.
Xxx
But hugs xx

Lucas mom that does sound difficult
Even putting simes in and out is difficult 
And he is only 3.
Glad ur finishing work soon xx
U could do with a break xxx

If bub hangs on till section
Which I think she will now
She isn't super low anymore
Gone back up a bit
Cramping is gone
Should hve taken antibiotic sooner!!
Then there will be exactly 3.5 yrs to the dat between my kiddos :)
Both will hve 28th as bday :)

Lucas mom we need to move drawers and cots and stuff too
But I know when I ask Oh 
He will do it no prob
But ill be left with a big clean up after.
So I'm putting it off :)

I don't think this epilepsy med is working for Simon either.
He us nearly at the top now 
Only two more raises
And its worse he seems to be getting 
Not better
But if we start to switch him now again
He will be in a terrible patch for when bub comes.
Prob just persevere till we reach the max
But it sucks
I always get high hopes when he starts one.
I don't know if I'm naive or optimistic!! :)
Or both 
Hope ye r all well.

Lynanne silly Qs u prob said 
But do u work?
R u on leave?
I cant remember u talking about work
But I might just be a sieve head :)


----------



## lilesMom

Forgot to answer u sorry
OT was fine
She seemed to think we need lots bigger 
And lots more than I though we might get away with
Its gonna end up costing loads 
And I'm not sure we will be able to get the loans
There us a grant if 30000
But it could cost anywhere up to 80-100000.
Realistically.
I don't know what we will do
But can check out options anyway.
Thanks 

I thought she might hve some idea how to get him up the stairs but she didn't
If I could bring him up it somehow
We would be fine for awhile


----------



## Lucasmum

That's some expensive modification can they look at moving you? If it's something you would consider :flower:

Saw the midwife today and she 99% sure she is breach :dohh: either that or her heart has fell down into her bum :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

All done. Out of theatre but have to stay in another night. They are lovely here though. Wonderful nurses. Bit worried as I had to miss my appointment but dd 100% comes first. So glad the operation is done now. Plus midwives came down and did check ups on me whilst I was there so saves me going tomorrow. 

Lilesmom that's a lot of money! How do they expect you to find that? Could you consider moving? Would it be cheaper? I feel for you, must be really tough on you and it's not like you need the stress at the moment. 

Hopefully she will turn lucusmum. We had good news today, Henry is slightly transverse so still not ideal at coming up to 37 weeks but better than being totally breech. Hoping it's the start of him turning!!

4 days till baby shower lucusmum, how exciting. Wish I was having one this time


----------



## Lucasmum

Hope she is feeling ok :flower: that's good that they did some checks :flower:

I actually thought she was transverse due to where I feel movement but nope find out in just under 3 weeks when I have the next scan they aren't concerned at the moment and then I have to decide if I want them to try turn her :wacko: 

Come on Henry carry on turning around you still have time (just) :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

They wouldn't move us cos its our own house.
We could try sell and build a newhouse.
But our cottage isn't worth lots and prob be hard to sell.
Then we still be left trying to come up with extra money to build.
We will figure something out I'm sure.
But not sure what at the mo :)
Its not going to happen very soon anyway.
Everything up in the air for now so I'm gonna forget about it.
Just gamble on without the changing table 
And keep lifting him till I physically can't anymore I suppose 

I think breech is prob the better option Lucas mom haha
Think my little one is gone half sideways again

Feeling movement in different places again

Less pressure though so its grand.
U still hve time for bub to turn xxx

Maryanne sorry u missed your app.
But glad aurora is being looked after
And henry might be turning
By next appointment hoping he is fully turned for u xxx


----------



## LynAnne

lilesmom, I don't work. I was made redundant a few years ago and never managed to get back into work as no matter how much I applied nowhere wanted me. It was a bit soul destroying to be honest. To be fair, I've always wanted to be a SAHM so I'd be giving up work now anyway. Might have been nice to have had more in the bank though!

Maryanne, glad everything went well with Aurora although it is a shame that you had to miss your appointment. Hope that she is okay soon and I hope that Henry can manage to turn the last bit in time!

Lucasmum, typical! At least you have time for her to turn around. Where was it that you were feeling movements? I am paranoid that my little man has decided to flip even though I'm pretty sure he is still head down! I seem to feel hiccups low down and a lot of kicks in my side!

I officially noticed my first bump stretch mark today. It's right over one of my ectopic surgery scars which I always knew was going to happen so I'm not all that bothered to be honest. I already have plenty on my thighs anyway so it's there to keep them company now :haha: It's the side he tends to kick and push against too so it really is unsurprising. I am surprised I made it to (almost) 36 weeks before it appeared though.


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs hon xxx
I'm a sahm mom too.
I gave up a job I didn't like anyway to look after Simon :)
I miss,the friends and the money .
But being mom is 
The best job and most important xxx
Its their loss, not yours xxx
Sorry if I upset u was only being curious xx


----------



## lilesMom

I hve heaps of stretch marks this time
Didn't hve much with simon
But lots and lots this time .
I don't mind them though.
Mine go silver fast.

I'm getting so much watery discharge
Sorry tmi.
Prob the antibiotics helping flush out whatever was making me feel bad.
But its irritating


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm a sahm mum too Lynanne. I gave up work to homeschool Zack and then Aurora came along and now another soon. I must admit I love it. I won't lie, I do have days when I miss my work, my clients and colleagues, meeting new people etc but being a mum is hands down more rewarding for me personally. 

I had loads on Zack but I escaped this time and last with just a few. My stomach looks like a road map anyway with all the lines so I don't care to be honest now, although I remember getting my first on Zack. I cried for hours. You do grow to love your tiger stripes though when you meet baby :)


----------



## Lucasmum

The movement I always feel to either side and still did so was surprised when she said turned even more surprised to find her heartbeat where her bum should be :haha: but now the movements feel to be up and in my pelvis but I'm not sure if I'm noticing it more because I've been told that's where she is if that makes any sense :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope everyone is well today. Really thought I was in labour last night. Had a bloody show and contractions started getting really painful and regular. But now nada. All stopped, so a bit disappointed. Midwives said third babies tend to start and stop a lot but I hope it doesn't happen again. I'm 2cm dilated but midwife said that's normal after your first and doesn't mean anything. So yea I'm disappointed today.


----------



## LynAnne

Lilesmom, dont worry, you didn't upset me at all! I struggled with it at first, especially when I felt like people were judging me for not working as if it was truly by choice. Now it doesn't bother me plus, as I said, I planned on being a sahm anyway so I'd be giving up work now.

Lucasmum, at least you still have time for her to turn! I was feeling a little paranoid about my little guy's position so got out the Doppler to find his heartbeat. It's down below my belly button so I'm guessing he's still head down! Better stay there!

Maryanne, sorry that not much has come from the contractions and such. I hope Henry doesn't keep teasing you for too long. Can you believe we are going to be meeting our little ones soon?!

I've had my jags now and I feel okay at the moment although my arm hurts a little from the whooping cough one. I can totally deal with that though. Going out for coffee with the family this afternoon and then ice hockey tonight. Hoping for a win against the devils, Maryanne!! :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

I've got a feeling this is going to be a regular occurrence over the next few weeks. My little man is a trouble maker lol. I know it's not long left now anyway but I was so excited thinking I was going to meet him. 

Enjoy the game! I hope your team are good losers :rofl:


----------



## LynAnne

He certainly does seem to be a wee troublemaker! Maybe he'll be a wee sweetie once he's out?! You can hope anyway! Oh I hope that your team don't mind losing tonight :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hahaha! We shall see. It's great you live in hope though :rofl:


----------



## LynAnne

As a Clan fan I have to live in hope :rofl:


----------



## Lucasmum

Now now ladies play nicely but I do have to agree with Joshy Batch playing for the devils I'm gonna have to cheer for them he is after all one of our own coming up through the same academy Lucas is in and is one of the boys fave players in the UK :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

I've no clue who these teams are
Will I hope for a draw :)

Henry teasing his momma 
Xxx

Little missy isn't budging anytime soon
All the things I thought were gearing up
Must hve been uti
Cos they r pretty much gone after few days of antibiotic
I'm wiped today
But not sick.
Little man home with me and he is being brilliant
Gonna call up to my home now to say hey to nana and granda
Midterm week after next, 
I'm gonna be wrecked .
Am used to my playschool breaks :)

It was two days after the jab my arm got sore lynanne
Was grand after flu one
But whooping cough one went bananas
Simes had his flu shot today
Cried but forgot it very fast


----------



## Lucasmum

Did they give Simon the injection or nasel spray? Lucas has his at school but not till December I came home from work a while back with him and OH grossing out about him getting the flu injection in his nose :dohh: idiots lol


----------



## lilesMom

I didn't even know nasal existed
But he prob go bananas for that too
Injection was very fast.
He was grand again in no time.
Gone off to school happy out again today.
That's handy ye get them in school
We hve to go to Drs to get them.
Nhs is always ahead of hse :)


----------



## lilesMom

Nearly 34 weeks.
Whoop whoop.
I always thought once I get to 35 its nearly baby time :)
Still waiting for my taxback
Hoping to get a teeny bit extra
I want another massage before baby gets here :)
Might not happen though .
But I can wish :)


----------



## lilesMom

Maryanne ur quiet
Wonder is henry making an appearance!!
Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

No such luck!!! Been in triage for hours. Still 2cm and strong contractions every five minutes but the arent dilating me anymore. They are classing it as slow labour but apparently some ladies stay like this for weeks!!! Not happy. I'm off home now to do all I can to get baby out. Might even jump DH, be a nice surprise for him with 9 months of nada :rofl: But on a more serious note I hope it doesn't take weeks. I really am in so much pain and until I get to 3cm no one will do anything. 

Hope everyone else is well?

Can't believe we are all so far in now lilesmom!


And how are you feeling after watching your team lose Lynanne? Haha


----------



## lilesMom

Ah no 
Hugs
Hope things progress a bit more for u hon xxx
With your history it prob wont be weeks surely 
I'll keep my fingers crossed for xx
Is he head down now?
Hope so xx
If he went head down he prob speed things up himself.
Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

No he's transverse but he has turned a little more. So it will be a section should I go into labour now but they won't intervene till I hit 3cm at the very earliest. Just achey and fed up now. So today it's pinapple, hot curry, birthing ball and star jumps haha. 

All ok with you? How's your little man?


----------



## maryanne1987

Look at that nose! Taking after his dad! Haha


----------



## lilesMom

Hope its soon for u hon xx
Maybe henry heard u wanted to avoid section :)
Turn henry turn
If he turned it would prob kick things off for u from the extra pressure
Hope so.

I'm good thanks.
Had nice day with Simon yest.
Miss him today .
He seemed a little reluctant going on bus this morn
Very unlike him.
So then I'm not happy for the day 
And he is most likely fine :)

Hve a funny feeling in my head
Want a scan again
I've no real reason for being antsy.
Just getting nervous for no reason again
Been awhile since I was nervous.


----------



## maryanne1987

He's turned a fair bit in a few days so fingers crossed its the start of a head down baby. 

Will you get another scan now??


----------



## lilesMom

I thought hosp would bring me back for my 34 week app
But they said go to gp
And back to them at 36.
I'll get mini scan then
But no more growth scans unless something goes haywire :)
To be honest I've had far less hosp app than I had with Simon
But I think its possibly cos I transferred from the high risk clinic
But I'm still supposed to be high risk
She is kicking away mad at the mo
So I'm not too bad
She is very patchy in her movements
Can go a good stretch with nothing 
But then goes mad for a bit


----------



## lilesMom

Last hosp app was super rushed as well
But if something was wrong they still should hve picked it up
U would hope.

That's great that henry has turned even more
He could turn in seconds if it occurs to him :)
Xxx
U still getting contractions?


----------



## maryanne1987

Henry's movements are like that lilesmom. We can go 6+ hours with nothing and then he goes mad. Aurora was very different though and moved very regularly. 

Im sure all is ok. It is worrying though when there's a long wait between appointments. There's two weeks between each of mine and I find that bad enough and start worrying. I totally understand how you feel. I've paid for so many private scans out of worry. 

Yep. They aren't super painful but still there. Would like them to stop for a little bit now as my tummy is so achey from two days of it. Still at very most I only have 3 weeks left.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
I know babies need sleep too. 
I think its prob cos I'm approaching the finish line.
Its another danger zone for me
Early preg I'm afraid of mc
Late preg it would seem I get nervous too
After simon
I'm worrying when she us quiet cos Simons stroke could hve been in utero
Its most likely it wasn't
That it was during birth or after
But they don't know really.
I've said it, hopefully admitting it,
Will diminish it.
I'm half afraid we wont ever hve uncomplicated preg and birth.
So far 5 times out of 6 haven't been
But I know for now I'm lucky things seem fine
I'm just half afraid a bomb is going to drop on us again

Sorry verbal diarrhoea :)
I feel a little better admitting it.

Hope u get a rest hon.
U be exhausted from that xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

If you ever need to talk Hun feel free to message me. It's good to get your feelings out. I'm sure all will be fine. I know how scared you must feel. Zacks problems were caused to lack of oxygen during birth which caused brain damage, he was so ill after. I literally was a nervous wreck before last birth. I was totally convinced after what happened with Zack, the losses and losing Tabitha that we wouldn't be bringing baby home. But although there were complications that affected me Aurora was ok. I found it hard to believe something wouldn't go wrong though. I think it's 100% normal to be anxious.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx
I know my fears r rooted in my past stuff rather than this preg.
Just hve to make myself believe that fully :)
Thanks a mil for understanding though.
Hope both u and henry hve the best birth this time.
U more than deserve it xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I cant stop eating today!!!
Somebody please make me stop
I'm no sooner done eating something but I'm wondering what's next!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Jealous! I'm struggling to eat still. Few mouthfuls and I'm full and then get terrible heartburn which sucks. This point in pregnancy is where I should be able to eat lots and make a pig of myself :(


----------



## lilesMom

I've given myself heartburn already
But I'm still hungry 
Weird combination.
I'm like I was in first tri.
Eating seems to make me temp feel better .
The antibiotics hve speeded up my digestive system.
Think its prob that and time on my hands
And did a food shop yest :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I wish I could wipe away all your fears ladies as well as my own, which seem pretty pointless in comparrasion to how much you have both had to cope with from traumatic births and how it's left you and your families :cry:

On a brighter note 1 more day :happydance:

Baby shower today at work and all I can say is wow just wow we have one very spoiled princess let's hope she doesn't get to used to it :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
I'm ok again
Just had a wobbly hormonal day.
Xxx

Hurray for shower.
U deserve it xxx

And hurray for last day.
Finally xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Was supposed to go swimming with my niece thus morn
She cancelled
Was going to pond and park this eve with my sis
She cancelled.
had been home alone all day
Oh has been late everyday thus week
So I was feeling neglected.
F them all.
I'm busy making my own family :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I feel terrible when I woke this morning I thought I was going to vomit but it passed I put it down to the lack of sleep and the ungodly time I got up felt fine all day yet tonight I feel really ill again like I'm gonna throw up loads of hip pain, I'm tired beyond belief and starving hungry so I think that's my problem will be glad when Lucas is off the ice and I can go home 5 mins to go :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

I always wake thinking I'm gonna throw up
Stupid reflux.
Its a weird feeling being hungry and pukey at same time 
Hope ur feeling better now hon xxx
I've given myself a bad heartburn night
From all the weird food combo today
Doh.
Least I've slept off my bad form
X


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope you had a lovely baby shower lucusmum. Bet you can't wait to finish now! You deserve a bit of a rest before baby comes. Hope your feeling better now. 

Awww lilesmom :( don't let them get you down. 

Off to see the consultant today. Don't know why I'm bothering as I know they won't do anything so it's a bit of a wasted appointment. So close to 37 weeks now, 2 more days, eeeek!!!


----------



## lilesMom

After 37 they might help would they ?
Best of luck xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Had a horrible dream last night.
I was having a mc but at this stage.
Was bleeding loads with clots 
I was saying no point in going to hosp
I know what's happening
That was all my fearful talk yest.
Yucky.
Hve to banish the nerves.
I've weeks left
Cant spend them worried.

Hope alls well with ye xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Maryanne, I'm not talking to you now after that score on Wednesday night. I don't think we can be friends any longer! Just kidding, we played so poorly and the Devils were just so much better. Still, at least it wasn't a shut out and we managed two goals.
How are you feeling today? I'm with Lucasmum, I wish I could make you all feel better about your fears with birth after you and lilesmom's experiences. All my issues were in first tri and being a FTM I have nothing to compare labour to so I'm no good at quelling anyone's fears!

Lilesmom, it's rubbish when plans fall through and you end up feeling neglected. That happens to me sometimes - or I find out that my family have made an effort to see each other and quietly forgotten about me! They don't mean to or mean anything by doing so though so I don't let it get to me too much!

Sounds like your in need of a rest, Lucasmum! It'll be a well deserved one too. I'm not enjoying the nausea like first tri that seems to have creeped back in a bit, especially as I seem to be hungry a lot of the time and battling heartburn too!

Was at DH's cousin's wedding yesterday which was lovely but has left me feeling exhausted. My sister did my hair and makeup in the morning so I didn't have to which was nice and the actual day was lovely. We only managed to stay until about 8:45 as I was too tired and wanted to go home but everyone totally understood. It was weird to think that the next time I see most of those people it will be to visit us and our new baby!

Woke up this morning feeling achy. My pelvis really hurt as I tried to roll over to get out of bed, my back aches and I felt a little nauseated. Then I noticed some light cramping. I know it could easily be weeks but I like to think it's my body just getting the early preparations under way! Makes dealing with the discomfort a little easier that way!


----------



## lilesMom

Aw wedding sounds nice
I like family ones xx
Could be extra sitting at the wedding hurting ur hips more
I was very sore after the christening
Xx
I'm a bit crampy last night and today too
But very very mild.
Could be more stretching.
Can I get any bigger though :)
Hee hee.

Id say my sis knew I was a bit put out.
Going to brunch this morn instead
I'm still a little mopey
But better than I was :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Lynanne I was checking the score all evening. DH wondered why I had developed a sudden interest in ice hockey. It's normally him checking the scores and me telling him off lol. Glad the wedding went ok. I must say my hips are a really sore too but like you I try to see it as a positive sign that I'm close to the end. Although today they are achey. 

Lilesmom I hope your ok. I'm sorry about your dream. Try not to let it get to you too much. I get them too still. Think anxieties come out when we are sleeping. 

Hope you enjoyed your last day lucusmum!

As I expected a waste of time and money. Still 2cm, contractions still e try 5 mins. Agreed today though to give me to 40 weeks for baby to turn and then to plan a section. If I should go into full labour sooner then they will scan me, check where baby is and if he's not turned it will be an emergency section. I'm happy with that though. Just need this little man turned before then.


----------



## lilesMom

Sounds like a great plan.
Best possible chance for Henry to turn 
Hope u get some rest or henry turned and out soon xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

I keep coming on expecting to hear Henry is here :wacko:

Last day finally I'm done, OH took us out for dinner to celebrate which was lovely I'm all full of yummy Chinese but I did have a fall in the car park it was pitch black and I tripped over some paving I didn't see I stumbled forward all in slow motion my hand and knee took the brunt of the fall 99% sure I didn't hit my belly although it was in kinda slo mo I don't really know what happened, of course all the way home she didn't move but that's not unusual she doesn't all the time found her heart beat straight away on the Doppler and felt her move about so I think all is ok apart from the fact I have the biggest skinned knee I've had since being about 9 and have to massive plasters covering it :haha: and a very swollen little finger can move it though so no breaks I pretty sure this must must must mean breakfast in bed tomorrow to get over the trauma :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

No such bloody luck! He's going to keep me waiting I can tell. I honestly wouldn't be surprised at getting to 40 weeks. 

Oh no! Hope your ok?? You 100% deserve breakfast in bed. Speaking of that I've decided I do too now. Just need to think of a reason why lol


----------



## lilesMom

Oh oh
Hope ur ok Lucas mom.
Yummy brekkie in bed sounds fab

I'm the same.
Keep thinking if u go quiet Maryanne ur having him :)
I was convinced a little while ago id go early
Not so much anymore
Id say its section in waiting for :)


Cant get bloody comfy anywhere tonight.
Restless legs, sore hips etc etc
General preg crap!!! :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Sound the same as me lilesmom. I'm in bed, DH is fast asleep snoring his head of and I can't even find a position I'm comfortable in. My hips ache when I lay on my sides, I can't breathe if I lie on my back and sleeping on my tummy would be damn near impossible lol. 

Don't worry I will let you all know if it kicks off. I honestly believe it won't though anytime soon. I'm classed as being in early labour but that can go on weeks apparently. And I know it will for me. This pregnancy has been a nightmare so may as well carry on that way up till the end lol.


----------



## lilesMom

I just tried to go back to bed.
Oh sprawled all over the place
Room smells of farts
So I came back to couch with blanket 
Crying like a dope
Getting my thyroid checked at Drs on monday
I'm way too tired and weepy lately
It has been slowly dropping last few times its been checked.

Wish we had a spare bed!!!

Aw hugs Maryanne.
Hope its not too much longer for u
Or pains let up xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Base of tummy feels periody again tonight
But only very mildly
Was same last night
Not sure if stretchy or pressure or practise for the labour in not having


----------



## Lucasmum

I think I'm ok :wacko: feel a bit rough but that's probably a combination of a very sore knee and hand (have strapped my fingers but I will live) a belly full of food and some movement but me being paranoid it's not enough even though it's no different from normal and I'm not in bed yet she normally dos not beat me up till I get comfy well as comfy as I can in bed :dohh: I think my knee is going to be very colourful by the morning though :haha:

I think you both deserve breakfast in bed the reason can be in sympathy for me :rofl:

Somehow I don't think I'll be getting mine, OH is working through the night seeing as we have a manic weekend and are away till weds, hes currently on a Skype call with his boss not that he needs a phone he is a bit like my old Nan was, speaks really loud if you phoned from abroad just to make sure she could hear you, his boss is in USA so you can imagine the volume he speaks loud at the best of times! I feel a headache coming on!! :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Are they Braxton hicks lilesmom? That's what mine feel like? Hope you managed to get some rest. I didn't DH had an asthma attack in the night, how inconsiderate of him lol. He hasn't had one in ages, was a little scary but he's fine now. Hasn't kept him out of the gym today. Men. 

Glad your ok lucusmum. How's the knee today? Did you get your breakfast after? 

Just been shopping to buy things to hopefully get this labour moving. Raspberry leaf tea, hot curry, pinapple. I bet none of it will work too lol.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope ur dh is alright again Maryanne xxx
Lots of people swear by raspberry leaf tea.
Aren't u meant to start it earlier though?
Think my sis started around 30 weeks somewhere.
Thought it shortened her labours
But she has no way of knowing how long they be without it :)
Hope it works for u.

Could be bh here 
I'm not sure really.
Got very bad sleep last night
But did get some

Had,another christening today :)
Oh niece and now god daughter
Was nice :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea it says on the pack 32 weeks but I've never taken it before as my labours are usually very very fast anyway. My midwife suggested it though as she said it can help progress a slow starting labour. She said take 6 capsuales a day which is double the amount. It may do nothing but it's worth a shot I guess. I'm willing to try anything at the moment. 

Hope the christening went well! Must be lovely having such a big family, lots of events to go to.


----------



## lilesMom

Very good.
U never know hon.
I've never heard bad about it
Only good.
Xx fingers crossed for u.

Mild periody again tonight.
Think it might be way she is lying
I'm not even sure what way up she is anymore :)
Gone pretty quiet too
Think she is backwards, legs tucked inwards
Took me ages yo find her hb today.
Scared me;!
But found it really low
Think she is sideways at base of tummy.

Yeah it was nice today.
When too many things are in close together
Big family gets annoying
But spaced out a bit is nice :)
Oh family r lovely
So are my sil inlaws
So was a nice gathering :)


----------



## Lucasmum

The knee is a funky colour today and no breakfast in bed I was left to sleep though and didn't wake till nearly 1100 :blush:

Another game day here and another win for the team it's getting boring now :haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh and Lucas got spirit of the game today :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1234.jpg
File size: 48.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilesMom

Hurray for lie in
Lovely
And for Lucas xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Little missy is super quiet again.
Tiny bit moving after brekkie
But nothing much.
Very little yest.
Think its position again
But I hate when they scare u like that

Dreamed last night she pushed her hand put through my tummy
Then stopped moving 
I thought she was dead
But the she started wiggling her fingers again
The hosp stitched the hole
And were like now she can stay in another month :)
Would love the weird dreams go f off


----------



## maryanne1987

That sucks you didn't get your breakfast but glad you knee is ok. Well done to Lucus! He's just adorable, you must be very proud. 

What a strange dream lilesmom! I've had a few odd ones lately. Strangest was two nights ago where I dreamt DH was in labour and gave birth to Henry. 

Henry still has quiet periods. He's well monitored so I know he's ok but it's always scary. I find drinking something super cold always gets him moving though. But literally has to be iced for it to work.


----------



## lilesMom

She was moving lots after my lunch.
So.im ok again.
Cant wait till they r out 
So we know for sure how they are
By looking at them :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm super paranoid when they are little too. I literally check they are breathing every two minutes. I do just want this pregnancy to be over now though. I've officially had enough. 37 weeks today. I had Aurora at bang on 37 weeks but I don't think Henry is moving. He's too comfy in there lol. 3 more weeks maximum though which is exciting.


----------



## lilesMom

I prob will be very paranoid looking for seizure signs this time too 
But least I can physically cuddle her to make me feel better 
And to know for sure we hve a daughter
It still feels fake sometimes
In a weird way.
5 weeks tomorrow. :)
With how fast my weeks seem to be going it wont be long for us both
Xxx
Henry will be at least 2 weeks by time little missy arrives :)
U hve a head start.
Hee hee
Really don't think she will budge herself either.
Girls in my family usually go over by a lot :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Still feels fake for me sometimes too. Not sure why. Don't think it will sink in till he's actually here. Feels surreal to be having another son. Although I am hoping it means another relaxed little boy so an easier time for me. Aurora is my little princess but god she's hard work. She woke us up 27 times last night!!! Up like every 10-15 mins. Could not settle her at all. I feel like a zombie today. People keep asking if I'm worried about having sleepless nights with a newborn. I already have them so won't make a difference lol. 

You never know you could go before me though?


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah I'm not sure why my doubt either
Prob just fear of something going wrong
If my dreams r anything to go by :)
I'm def more nervous than I think I am :)

27 times.
Yuck.
U poor lovey must be wrecked!!
Hope u get a rest today.

Simon had very restless nights too
Between epilepsy and tummy.
Some nights I get horribly patchy sleep between simes, heartburn, peeing and hips.
So I hear ya on the already broken sleep.
I was even thinking last night I might get a lie in once bub arrives
Cos now I'm up early with some everyday regardless of how much or little sleep I had
When I cant lift him Oh will hve to get up for meds and brekkie :)

They r gone off to town now.
Quiet house for myself.
:)
Just made a yummy quiche for dinner


----------



## lilesMom

I seriously doubt id go before u hon

No sign of anything at all here 
And she isn't head down anymore either.
Part of me wants to go early
( my hips :))
But a bigger part of me is happier if she stayed till section date


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sure everything will be fine with your little lady. I so looking forward to you picking a name. And seeing pictures of all our little ones :)


----------



## lilesMom

Me too xxx


----------



## LynAnne

I'm with you ladies on feeling like this is all still very surreal. I can't believe I could have my little guy any time now really. It still amazes me that I am going to have a son! The other night I had my first labour dream. I opted for an epidural and then couldn't feel any contractions whatsoever and so I didn't know if I was progressing at all and no one would tell me anything. it was so frustrating. 

Anyway, I seem to be getting more periody style cramps on and off now although they are not at all sore just uncomfortable. Dozed off on the couch before dinner tonight and woke up with a pretty intense BH, gave me a right fright! DH laughed and said that some day soon I might well be sitting there getting "BHs" only to realise that they are regular and are actual contractions instead. That's a crazy thought! How am I 37 weeks on Wednesday?!?! Hope he doesn't keep me waiting too long now!


----------



## maryanne1987

It only seems a little while ago we were in first tri!! Although I want to meet my little man now and I'm very uncomfortable I sometimes feel a little sad the pregnancy is almost over. My good friend announced she was having a little girl Friday and for a brief minute I felt really upset that I'm so near to the end now. Wish my emotions would calm down :rofl:


----------



## LynAnne

I can't quite believe that we will all be getting to meet our little ones so soon. Sometimes it feels like first tri was forever ago but at other times it feels like only yesterday. This has been a really odd year that is for sure. 

My emotions have been all over the place lately. I cry over every little thing and for the first time in about two years I have a really bad panic attack on Friday. It was horrible and I felt so stupid and ridiculous. Fortunately DH is amazing with me when my anxiety really ramps up like that and he took good care of me. I blame a lot of it on hormones right now.


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs Lynanne.
Hormones exaggerate everything soo much
Hope u feel better now xxx

This is my fourth night in a row feeling periody.
I wonder if it means anything.
That's the worst the guessing.
Its fine at 37 weeks
But 34 is too early.
Its very mild so prob just stretching in my case 

Will be so soon we will be swapping tiny baby stories instead xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your ik Lynanne? Hormones really don't help. I've been suffering with anxiety and panic attacks this pregnancy and I've never had anxiety in my life before. Doc says its hormone related though so I imagine that if you already have anxiety hormones would make it much much worse. Just think though, only a few more weeks to go :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope it stops for you soon lilesmom. My Braxton hicks give me those period type pains. Had them everyday since about 32 weeks. They aren't nice though. Always panic me a bit.


----------



## lilesMom

It's not sore really
But just doesn't feel right
But I'm prob just reading too much into it
Dr visit tomorrow for 34 week
I'm sure she will say that's normal
Like everything is in pregnancy :)
Xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Some days I wonder if I will make it to 38 weeks and others I can see her never wanting out :wacko:

Going away tomorrow haven't packed a thing yet :haha: I'm off to bed soon as I'm exhausted didn't sleep well at all last night :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Enjoy ur trip
Hope u got son sleep xx


----------



## lilesMom

Should really ring my Dr and make app
But I'm soooooo lazy
I never feel like I've actually slept anymore getting up
Little man gone off to playschool.
Swim day today so should be very happy.
:)


----------



## maryanne1987

Have a great time lucusmum! 

Hope your appointment goes well lilesmom. 

Horrible weather here today so stuck at home feeling sorry for myself. Feeling so panicky as know I could start at anytime now. Days like today I wish I'd just agreed to a planned section earlier but I know I'd regret it. It's just the not knowing when it will happen that sends my anxiety through the roof. Cleaning to take my mind off things. Keep stopping to awwww over little baby outfits though. Seeing them hung up makes me excited to meet him.


----------



## lilesMom

I'm here now.
Two ahead of me so could be awhile.
She is lovely but slow a lot of the time.
Its just my own Dr.
I've a weird feeling things aren't right
But I've nothing much to back if up
Not sure if its just fear of approaching my next danger zone
Or I its anyway founded
I'm going to tell her anyway so she gives a good check
But ill feel a bit silly saying it.
But she is nice I know she wont think I'm a nut :)

Hope ur weather gets better hon
Ours is good but cold
But its great like this 
Sun but less swelling :)
Always good.

Hope u get to go yourself soon hon xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Hopefully all will be ok. For me I'm just a nervous nelly after my losses so I always think something's wrong, hoping there's nothing wrong for you but always best to get it checked out.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
Xx
Just routine check up app.
No scan cos my own dr
Felt disappointed with it
Could hve done more myself at home :)
Didn't even do bloods.
So waste of time.
I prob should hve explained myself better to her
I was a bit quiet cos I've nothing concrete to go on.
Think its just a growth scan I want
But I wont get it unless something up
The waves of pain in my back had gone 
But wouldn't u know it they came back just as I got in the car from my Drs.

Everytime I bring up any concern for last few weeks with the dr
She just goes if bub came now she should be fine.
Doh.

Plus tax and maternity offices rang with more issues with my applications
Sigh.
I need to win the lotto :)


----------



## lilesMom

Of I hve yo deal with one more official busybody who wont even listen to me today
I'll go berserk.
Think I'm getting fluy.
I'm getting pains everywhere now.
Gggrrr.
Sorry ladies.

They hve lost all my bloody forms somewhere in their office
Morons!!!

Maryanne did u get sorted again with ur funding?
Hope so. Xx

Its making me want to cry a lot today!!!!
Least little bubble is in a position I can feel her again .
Most important part.


----------



## maryanne1987

Could you get a private scan? I know there's a few places by us that do 5 min reassurance scans for £25. If I get really worried then that's what I do. Shouldn't really as money is so tight but I find I only end up a nervous mess otherwise. For me that back pain and period type cramps are 100% normal in last tri, but that's just me. If your really worried could the hospital check you over. 

I don't get anymore scans now. Baby is too big so they said it would be impossible to take anymore growth measurements. He was 7lbs 8 on last scan apparently so at term they reckon late 9lbs. Although I'm thinking around 8. I've always been good at guessing how big they are. I really hope I'm not having a baby in the 9lb range anyway lol. 

I feel your pain with the applications. We are still appealing the DLA decision, it's all very stressful. Hope you get it all sorted soon!


----------



## lilesMom

Private scans here are 100 plus.
I don't hve it to spend.
Plus they r always booked up weeks in advance.
So by time they could see me it would be prob after my next hosp app :)
If they were that cheap here I def go:)

She is moving lots today again
Think she was just turned a weird way over the weekend
So I'm a bit better.
Keep thinking about the cord.
She turns about so much I'm afraid she get stuck in it
But that's really rare isn't it
And she is moving lots at the mo
So should be fine 

Gonna ignore tax and mat for now
And let them at it
Fingers crossed they sort it out
And its in my favour.


----------



## lilesMom

I'm thinking little missy be about 7.5 if she waits till section date.
We see if we r right in a bit :)

Hope ur dla gets sorted soon too hon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Tax people rang
And refund should be in next week hurray :)

One sorted
Hope the next one goes well too :)


----------



## maryanne1987

That's a lot of money! I couldn't afford that either. The 3D duluxe package here is only like £110. I can kind of get away with £25 for a bit of reassurance but anymore than that then DH wouldn't be happy especially as most of the time it's me worrying over nothing at all. 

I wouldn't worry too much about the cord. My dd used to be crazy movement wise and didn't get caught in it. She was just a hyper little lady, still is now. Never still. 

I feel like this I jinxing things but I think Henry may have turned. For the first time I'm feeling movement at the top of my bump rather than the cervix kicks. Midwife said not to get my hopes up but something is different.


----------



## LynAnne

I hope you manage to get everything sorted, lilesmom. That and you can be reassured that everything is okay with little miss. I'm sure it is but I totally get your worry. My little guy is a bit quieter than normal today and it's putting me on edge even though he is still wriggling the recommended amount.

maryanne, I hope you are right and Henry has turned. That would be amazing. Apparently my second nephew was head down the entire pregnancy until 38 weeks when he flipped and was bum down. SIL freaked out a bit and did just about everything she could to switch him back - I don't know exactly what did it but he was head down and born at 40+4 no bother! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

lucasmum, I hope you have a lovely little break! You deserve it!

I've felt a little out of it these past few days and I think it is because of the big panic attack I had on Friday. It really knocked me for six. I felt like I was back at school when I used to get them at least once a fortnight although I didn't realise it was all anxiety based back then. It was the worst but hopefully just a little blip after such a busy week and knowing all the big things that are coming in the next month! I think it was the antenatal classes that may have triggered it as they feel so much like school. We've decided not to go back for the last two as not only do they give me anxiety but DH is having to take time off work and we aren't learning anything we don't already know! Oh well.

Still struggling a little with the pelvic pain during the night and it is getting harder and harder to roll over which is a nightmare. Also last night I noticed my ankles are a tad swollen. Ah, the glamour of pregnancy!


----------



## LynAnne

I've got that period like cramping low in my abdomen again but this time it is accompanied by a little back pain. Feels pretty rubbish to be honest.


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your ok Lynanne. Cause your almost 37 weeks if it gets bad then phone your midwife. Hopefully it's just stretching and pregnancy aches though. 

If the classes make you feel uncomfortable then 100% don't go. I only went as ours were great fun. Plus they were run by my own midwife so we're lovely and relaxed. Wouldn't have gone otherwise.


----------



## LynAnne

The cramps have subsided now but I've still got the back pain. I'm not worried though, just complaining about them!! Yeah, we won't be going back to the classes. They caused me more stress and upset than was worth it.


----------



## lilesMom

LynAnne said:


> I've got that period like cramping low in my abdomen again but this time it is accompanied by a little back pain. Feels pretty rubbish to be honest.

I hve this too.
According to my Dr its stretching
I'm not entirely convinced
But think its just body getting prepped.
But def like Maryanne said if persists or gets bad better be checked xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Only saw ur other message now
Doh.
Glad ur ok xxx


----------



## lilesMom

3d scan here is 200-300
Crazy money really.
Def couldn't afford that!!
Would love a cheapie scan
But we don't hve them unfortunately

Little missy is moving away properly again
Lower and back head down
But not very low.
But enough for extra pressure
And being wet again !!
Think its just extra watery discharge from all the pressure.
Yucky though .
Constantly feel unhygienic

How ye doin xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I had that extra watery stuff from about 30 weeks. Wasn't very nice and always made me feel like my waters were leaking. Midwife said its normal though. Now I've got some lovely thick yellow funky looking stuff. Doctor said its my body replenishing the plug which then keeps coming away as I'm 2cm. Honestly pregnancy is so glamorous!
Dh's face when I started talking to him about it was priceless!


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah I had it with Simon too.
And it wasn't my waters.
But yeah def agree preg is lovely and glamorous :)


----------



## lilesMom

I hve yellow mucusy stuff too
But not loads.
Had it with Simon too
Think its just bodies way of keeping us cleared out 
And not infected near baby.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so so crampy today and feel really weird. Hoping that today is the day but doubt it. Going for a little walk in a minute though as midwife keeps nagging me to stay active as it speeds things up. I just feel like laying in bed though. My old best friend from school had her baby last night, she was due the day after me. He's very cute.

Hope everyone else is well today?


----------



## LynAnne

Feeling a little crampy as well, maryanne. I don't think it means anything for me which I can't decide if I'm happy about it or not. I half want him to hurry up and get here but at the same time I want him to at least wait until November! I hope that this could be it for you though and that Henry is lovely and cooperative in a good position for you!!

I also have an urge to clean and tidy (not a huge amount of energy to do so though) so maybe nesting has kicked in? The kitchen could really do with a proper deep clean but I know that once I get started I won't want to finish it!


----------



## maryanne1987

I doubt it very much. I just have a feeling that he's not budging anytime soon. Although I may have to go get checked out if I carry on feeling this strange. Feel all dizzy and been sick over and over all morning. Hoping it's not a bug. That timing would suck. Hope the cramping stops for you soon. 

Nesting when you have very little energy is never fun. It's that urge to do stuff but knowing you can't.


----------



## LynAnne

I hope you haven't caught something! That would be the worst timing ever. I suppose that's the risk we run with being due in Autumn/Winter - all those horrible bugs floating about!!

I also really wish that DH wasn't at work today. It's such a beautiful autumn day and would be perfect for a dog walk. I'm just loathe to take her out myself when she can be uncooperative unless she knows that she is going somewhere specific and my hips/pelvis ache when I walk for too long. So annoying. I think I'm going to spend the afternoon getting on around the flat doing all the bits and pieces that I can without using up too much energy!


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww it's awful weather here today. Raining and miserable like yesterday. I tried to get out but felt so sick that I had to turn back. I can't walk my dog myself anymore. He gets a little over excited when we first go out and I worry about him pulling me over. DH is the walker now. I do miss it though. Good job though that on rainy days my dog is happy not to go out. He would rather sit by the fire lol.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope ur not coming down with something Maryanne
Xxx
I've been thinking of going for a walk all morn
But haven't.
I'll def be taking Simon for one or two this eve
So ill save my energy.
And he is off tomorrow so busier day.

I used my new hand pump this morn
Curiousty got the better of me
Got a little bit of colostrum.
Think ill wait a week or so and start pumping then
No pain but belly got tight and little missy was moving lots after.

Half thinking if I went myself before section
I might try labour.
But don't know if that would be silly or not.
It was the Dr the last time put the idea in my head.


----------



## maryanne1987

Can't hurt I guess lilesmom. Especially if you would be willing to get an epidural so if they need to get you to theatre quickly then your all prepped. If Henry has turned that's what I'm doing, it's the only way the consultant would let me birth naturally. Plus earlier she comes the smaller she will be so less chance of getting stuck. You have to do what your happy with though. Don't worry about what the doctors want.


----------



## lilesMom

They r 100% letting me decide.
They don't want the liability if there was to be a repeat of last time.
She just said it was an option
Or earlier section.
I was half thinking of trying for that reason
She be smaller if I went earlier.
But not sure if I be too scared to
I guess ill know when or if it happens :)

If u want henry out earlier
Id suggest pumping.
It def made little missy move a lot :)
But ur still feeding r u?
So might not do anything for u then

What raspberry leaf tea do u take
Is it capsules or actual tea?


Did u go for ur walk Lynanne? Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I pump everyday lilesmom. Was still breastfeeding up till 5 weeks ago but now little miss prefers a bottle but still give her breast milk. Even when Henry arrives im going to feed him and still pump for her. Midwife said my body will adjust and just produce more milk. Feel like a bloody cow most of the time though with all the pumping. I think cause I've been breastfeeding all pregnancy my body is used to it :( 

I take the capsuales as I hate tea. Just Gotta make sure they are pure and not filled with junk too. I'm not sure if they will work but it's worth a try. I hope it's not the capsuales that are making me sick though :(


----------



## lilesMom

I was afraid u would say that.
Pumping isn't gonna work for u like that so
Xx
But glad your babies r still getting your goodness :)
I'm back to being excited about milky boobs again 
I'll prob feel like a cow too soon enough though :)

Hope its not the capsules.
Would u try not taking them for a day r rwo
Just in case xx


----------



## maryanne1987

If I don't feel better by later then I'm going to stop taking them to see if things improve. I never get ill, it's really unusual for me. Although was at the hospital most of last week for auroras operation so maybe I just picked up some germs when I was there. DH text me from work to say that he's been reading on the internet that lots of ladies have sickness before labour. He shouldn't be allowed internet access as now he's going to annoy me with that all day. 

I remember being excited about leaky boobs last time. I woke DH up in the middle of the night just to tell him my boobs were leaking. He wasn't impressed lol.


----------



## LynAnne

lilesmom, I didn't go for a walk. Decided against it as I don't much like the idea of getting stuck with sore hips/pelvis and an uncooperative dog all by myself! Oh well.

I've had very slightly leaky boobs for a while now and a little part of me feels bad that I won't be breastfeeding and putting them to use. I know what is best for me though, and therefore best for my family, and the stress of not knowing how much he was eating or being the sole provider would be too much for me. I can't afford to have more panic attacks like Friday and feel my anxiety flare up.


----------



## lilesMom

I was thinking that Maryanne
But u must be so sick of everyone telling u u could be going in labour xx
Hope its eases up xxx

Lynanne u know what's best for u and ur family.
I'm gonna give bf a go
But not pressure myself this time
If it works great
If its too much then I'm going to formula.
And not guilting myself hugely like I dud last time.
Not worth it.
Xxx
Happy baby happy mom
And vice versa xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I don't walk our dog either.
If she felt like it she could take off lead and all
She is a pointer 
So is quite muscly, big and pretty strong


----------



## LynAnne

I just have to keep reminding myself that, lilesmom. I worry far too much about what people _might_ think about how I choose to raise/feed/take care of my own son when in reality so long as I do my best and never intentionally harm him I'm doing fine. I know what is best for me and in turn what will be best for my little guy, especially when it comes to something like my mental health!


----------



## lilesMom

I was formula fed and I'm fine :)
I'm the same , I find it difficult to ignore others opionions
But they really don't matter.
We can remind each other if we get wobbly 
Xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Exactly. At least we know there is no judgement here. 

It's silly though as I know most people won't really have much of an opinion on how I do things with my son but it still worries me, especially with the feeding!


----------



## maryanne1987

Who cares what other people think Lynanne. It's your baby. I don't buy all this breast is best stuff. Fed is best. No matter weather its breast milk or formula. I formula fed my son and he grew up ok. I was formula fed as a baby too.


----------



## LynAnne

It is so lovely to have you girls to give me that extra little boost when I'm doubting myself. Do you want to join me in the delivery room for when I hit that "I can't do this any more" point?? :haha: I feel so sorry for DH who is going to have to put up with all my complaining and moaning!


----------



## maryanne1987

Don't worry Lynanne, I threatened to kill my DH in my last labour. I said if he came near me I would strangle him, I also told him that if he ever touched me again I would chop of his hands. I also called the midwife a rather bad 'c' word and told her once my labour was over I would hunt her down and strangle her too. All this from a person who hates violence and doesn't swear :rofl: 

Honestly though don't let it bring you down. I have to be honest that once baby is here you will be faced with lots of comments from so called 'perfect mummys'. You just have to let it go over your head. Just last week we stopped in McDonald's to give the children a treat, and I heard tuts from the table behind. It was a lady who disapproved of the fact aurora had some chicken nuggets and her little darlings have only ever had organic home made food. It's a chicken nugget for Christs sake, get over yourself. Mums can be the most judgemental people of all.


----------



## LynAnne

That made me laugh, maryanne! I can only imagine the kind of things I will say to DH. I've already apologised in advance for anything that seems mean and harsh that I might say! I hope I'm not horrible to the midwives. Part of my social anxiety stems from worrying I've said something stupid or tmi to someone so if I do so during labour I know I'll replay it over and over again in my head for weeks after (if I remember it!!)

How could you possibly have given Aurora chicken nuggets? How could you treat your children to something like a McDonalds?! What were you thinking, you terrible mum? :wacko: Seriously people can be so stupid! It's none of their business what you choose to feed your children and they should keep their mouths shut!


----------



## maryanne1987

I know. I mean she's destined to grow up to be an obese delinquent now, all because I gave her a chicken nugget :rofl: im such a bad mum.


----------



## lilesMom

Ur making me want a chicken burger now;!!!
I'm actually gonna hve to go get one.
Darn it
Course simes will share .
As will baby .
Haha


----------



## lilesMom

Laughing at u in labour threatening everyone
Were they all very afraid
Hee hee

I didn't say much of anything during my labour
I got really really quiet 
And inside myself kind of.
But I got the epidural once it got bad :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Don't. I really want a chicken legend now too. Damn. Just asked DH. He said there's no point as I will only throw it up. He may have a point, but I still want one.


----------



## LynAnne

Hands up if you are craving McDonalds now. :wave:

:rofl:


----------



## maryanne1987

:rofl: it's all I can think about now. I'm not sure what I want more, labour or a large McDonald's


----------



## Lucasmum

Just a quick check in good to see we are all ok I feel like I have walked for 100's of miles the last two days wouldn't be surprised if she just fell out :haha:

Having a quick coffee break before heading all the way along Blackpool front to go up to the top of the tower it's Lucas birthday (very early) surprise he has been asking to go for ages :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

I was going to go to chipper until heartburn reared it's ugly head 
I bought chicken fillets and buns instead
Baked less likely to aggravate hb. &#55357;&#56842;
But I totally blame u Maryanne 
Hee hee

Aw that's lovely Lucas mom.
He will be delighted with his surprise
Enjoy xxx 

Lynanne u goona go to mc d s? 
:)

Can u eat anything Maryanne
Hugs xx
Sometimes weird things like chicken burger might stay down xx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm def putting away the pump for two weeks.
Hve lots if pressure down
And had little clump of mucus earlier.
bigger than I've gotten. 
But not big enough to think whole plug or anything


----------



## LynAnne

Lilesmom, I'm not. DH talked me out of it so I've got the dinner cooking now. Having a sausage hot pot instead which is at least a little healthier than a McDonald's! Might see if I can persuade him to have one at the weekend instead though! :haha:

Lucasmum, Sounds like you are having a lovely time even with all that walking! Hope Lucas enjoys his surprise!


----------



## lilesMom

Sounds yummy.
I had lots of lettuce with my fillet burger 
Is that anyway healthy then
It was delicious.


----------



## maryanne1987

Nope. Haven't kept a thing down all day :( it sucks. Hope it stops soon. 

Try not to panic lilesmom. It's really really normal to have cramps after breastfeeding or expressing. I get nasty ones even when I wasn't pregnant. The nipple stimulation causes the uterus to contract. Did you ask your doc was it safe for you to express? 

Have a great time lucusmum! I'm very jealous!


----------



## lilesMom

No I just got a mad notion this eve to try the hand pump :)
I'm grand.
Just wont keep doing it just yet
Just in case 
Il let it till 37 weeks
Then pump away :)
Pretty sure its fine unless ur at risk of prem labour
I've no risk factors for it
Or history of it.
Thanks xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your feeling ok today lilesmom! 

How's the holiday going lucusmum, hope Lucus is having a great time! 

Hope all is well Lynanne. 

I have tonsillitis. Well everyone in my house does. Explains why I was so ill yesterday. I feel even worse today. Really annoyed as when Aurora was having her operation last week the boy in the bed next to her had severe tonsillitis and was waiting to have his tonsils out. I was worried as I didn't want to catch it and the nurse said 'I was being silly and as I wouldnt'. Clearly she was wrong :(


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no.
I used to get it all the time as a kid
Its awful.
Hugs.
Anytime anyone in our house got it
All the kids did.
But Drs used to tell us it wasn't contagious.
Bit weird we all got it then 
Hope ye r better soon.
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm good thanks.
Mr squish home today so busier :)
We were out first half the day.
Both had food and a snooze for an hour
Lovely day cos Mr in good form


----------



## maryanne1987

They keep saying it's not contagious, but everyone in the house has it. Just waiting to find out if it viral or bacterial, if it's bacterial they will treat us all. If viral then they won't. I will have to be kept separate in a different room if I go into labour and DH won't be allowed into the birth ward should I go into labour. So fingers crossed Henry stays put for a few days. 

Awwww I'm glad your little man is good today :) how's he getting on in nursery?


----------



## lilesMom

I didn't realise it would change your labour plans.
Stay put henry xxx
How do they check if bacterial?
Swab?.
Hope its whichever is the most treatable xxx


----------



## lilesMom

He loves it
Took to it so fast and so well
I'm delighted by how much he likes it
I get a guiltfree break cos i know he is happy
His teacher and sna s r lovely.
The whole thing is great.
Was saying to my mom this eve how lucky we were to get him in there .
Its really well done
With all his services in it too,
Physio, ot , slt etc.
Its great.
We landed on our feet when we got transferred down there.
:)


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea they took a swab earlier. Should hear by the morning if we need antibiotics. I'm thinking we won't because the boy in the hospital had viral so I'm thinking we have the same. Only need 48 hours and then things will go back to normal so just need Henry in for 2 days. 

That's so lovely that he's so happy. Must be so nice for you to get a break too. And lovely bonding time for when your little miss arrives too :)


----------



## LynAnne

I think I'm just being overly paranoid but I feel like wee guy has been quiet today. He's still moving, especially when I prod at him, but not as much. I'm wondering how much of this is really just my anxiety after getting this far when I never thought I would. Monday he was fairly quiet, yesterday he was all over the place, partying hard and then today he's back to being quiet. It's doing nothing for my nerves. I hope he's okay.

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow so I guess I can always raise it then. That being said, I feel as though my midwife is majorly scatterbrained and only interested in getting through the appointment as quickly as possible. Ugh.

I've got horrible heartburn too which is not fun at all. I cant wait until he is here and I don't have to deal with this burn in my chest/throat. Nightmare!


----------



## maryanne1987

If your concerned it's best to get checked Lynanne. Although for me I do notice my babies always Become a little less active in the last few weeks. I guess it's lack of room. But they still move, just doesn't feel as strong or as often. I guess it's just weather you think he's moving a lot less and it's something your worried about. For me I know it's normal. Honestly though they will just pop you on the monitors if you are worried. It's no big deal. 

Aren't you 37 weeks today?? If so Yey for term!!!


----------



## LynAnne

I dont think I am worried as he is still moving, just less than normal. I think I'm just worrying unnecessarily because I never thought I would get this far and now that I am so close I am beyond terrified of something going wrong. I hope that he's just resting up a bit more to be born soon!

Yup, 37 weeks today!


----------



## maryanne1987

That's totally understandable. I still feel the same. You just wait for it to be taken away from you. But honestly if it starts worrying you then don't hesitate. I usually find the midwives are lovely and happy to put on the monitors for peace of mind. 

Happy 37 weeks! It's such a great milestone.


----------



## LynAnne

Now that I've mentioned it he is kicking up a storm. I swear this little boy is just trying to make me worry for no reason. Probably thinks his mum is a major over reactor! :haha: 

I've spent the day with my sister and niece which has been nice and relaxed. DH just arrived as my niece woke up. She took one look at him and burst into tears! Poor little thing hadn't properly woken up and for some reason seeing her uncle spooked her. Poor DH is going to get a complex! I felt so bad but I couldn't stop laughing!


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww bless. That happens a lot to us if dh comes home before aurora wakes up. When she gets up from her nap then she's always a bit spooked and cries when she sees him. It's like 'you werent there when I fell asleep'. Poor DH. She's such a daddies girl the rest of the time. I find it funny like you though. He does look a right state when he gets home, no wonder why she cries :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

Glad he is moving away again Lynanne
I hate when they worry us like that
Little missy quiet today too
Except for trying to borrow her way out the base of my tummy all day
She is curled in a ball at bottom of my tummy
The pressure is seriously on!!
Her head is off off centre though
So she is going nowhere
Feel like someone kicked me in the vjj repeatedly though all day.

Henry stay put for ur momma for 2 days xxx
We hve gone from come on out to stay put
We will confuse him :)
Did u sort out someone to mind the kids
U were wondering over that earlier? Xxx

Had training thing about how to manage bad behaviour tonight
Run by our sons school.
Was pretty informative
Gave us some pitfalls to avoid for later :)


----------



## lilesMom

I'm leaking something
But not sure if its anything to be checked or not.
Was enough to drip on bathroom floor this morn
But I did need to pee too.
It was kind of gurgly though after.
She was doing some really weird stuff yest too.
Not sure if just watch and wait
Or ring um.
Think I might watch and wait a little
Id be soo embarrassed if I went up
And they were like nope u peed yourself :)


----------



## maryanne1987

That's great they they offered that, sounds like a great school! 

Oh no. Did you decide to get it checked out or not?


----------



## lilesMom

Lying down for a bit with a pad on
If more when I get up
I'll hve to go get checked
I've a sneaky suspicion its not pee
I had lots of downward pain and pressure all day test.
Also tmi but had a big bm clear out with back pain this morn too
I know I said I was done
But I didn't really mean it.
She could do with another 2 weeks r so yet


----------



## maryanne1987

I really hope it's not waters. Will keep my fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## LynAnne

I hope it isn't waters, lilesmom, and she'll stay put for a few more weeks! Get it checked out if you are worried though. Always better safe than sorry - even if you did only pee yourself!!

Had my midwife appointment this morning and everything seems to be grand with baby boy which is such a relief. I swear I'm getting more paranoid the closer I get to my due date. I think I'm just simply terrified of something going wrong now after getting so far. Bump measuring 36cm but midwife did say it's probably because he's dropped down a bit. Not that the measurements particularly worry me, I know that they aren't always the most accurate. 

He's also still head down and in the "optimal position" at the moment which is nice to know. Gives me even just a little hope that I might not be made to wait around too long although I know nothing can be taken for granted. She's written that he is "5/5, fixed at brim" on my notes which, from research online seems contradictory as apparently 5/5 means free? :shrug: His heartbeat was between 150-160 but we think that's only because he took objection to having his head squeezed while she was checking his position :haha:

As for me, my BP is apparently low at 90/60 but I'm not dizzy or anything so she wasn't too concerned. Maybe I'm just feeling super chill today!


----------



## lilesMom

I'm pretty sure its waters.
Packing a bit and heading up


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm glad all is well Lynanne! Fixed at the brim usually means your baby's head is just resting at the top of your pelvis, so almost ready to engage. And 36 sounds great! That's only a week out, and up two two either way is totally normal. Although I totally ignore measurements as I'm measuring 47, yet no extra fluid and baby is only a little in the larger side. I just carry big. I don't know why they bother measuring me anymore. Seems a waste of time. 

Don't worry about being paranoid either. I'm totally the same at the mo. Every twinge sends me running to the bathroom. Had my results today though and it's viral tonsillitis so today is my last day of having to worry. If I go into labour from tomorrow then all will be fine. My throat bloody hurts though.


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no lilesmom :( hope your ok??


----------



## LynAnne

Oh no, lilesmom, I hope that you are okay. Hope that everything is fine. Keep us updated when you can!

Maryanne, thanks! All these weird terms can get a bit confusing sometimes. I know we could still be in for a long wait but it makes me feel pretty good to know things are at least heading in the right direction. I've got another midwife appointment next Thursday as my weeks were knocked off by the wedding last week for bloods and another check. Hopefully things will have progressed a little further then too.

Glad to hear that it is "only" viral tonsillitis and you'll be good to go into labour any time after tomorrow :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Arent they just! I would be so much easier if the just wrote not engaged, almost there, and ready to go. Get on your birthing ball! That will make baby move down. Although some little cuties don't move down till the last minute. I don't even know what my little man is doing anymore. Given up trying to guess.


----------



## lilesMom

I'm 95% sure its waters.
Had quite a few gushes now.
No stopping them
Either that or my bladdar has fallen out :)
Waiting to be seen.
But lots ahead of me.


----------



## lilesMom

I missed this page before I typed
Now just hoping I don't flood the waiting room :)


----------



## lilesMom

Hope henry hangs in till tomorrow xxx
And u feel better soon xx

Lynanne glad to hear things going in right direction for u xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I really am hoping it's anything but your waters. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. Surprised they are keeping you waiting!! xx


----------



## lilesMom

They don't know why I'm here
U just hand your chart in at reception and wait for triage nurse
Lots of people here
Could be a long wait!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh dear. That sucks. With ours you ring before you go, they decide if you need to be seen and then when you get there they see you on how urgent the problem is. So in our hospital you would be seen first. Especially as your under 37 weeks.


----------



## lilesMom

Its first come first served here.
Unless ur screaming the place down
Or
Ur baby is falling out :)
Place is jammers.


----------



## maryanne1987

Get screaming!!! :rofl:


----------



## LynAnne

Hope you have been seen by now lilesmom!

I'm meant to be looking online at Christmas presents (and birthday presents for DH) but I keep getting distracted by clothes I want for when I'm no longer pregnant! Stupid really as I have no idea how quickly I'll fit back into regular clothes or what size I'll be for the foreseeable future but I can't help myself. I think this is what happens when you rotate through the same 5 outfits for weeks on end (maybe a bit of an exaggeration there!) :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

5 outfits!! You lucky thing, I fit in about 2 :rofl: I've outgrown my maternity clothes so living in the few stretchy things that fit my giant bump. I have to admit that once I've had baby I'm in no rush to get back to normal clothes. I was still wearing maternity jeans at 5 months pp. And then I got my bfp so I have been wearing maternity clothes non stop now for like 2 years haha. Probably will carry on till our next baby knowing me.

Hope you have been seen lilesmom. Hope all is ok xx


----------



## LynAnne

:rofl: Oh maryanne, you poor thing. I remember at the end of my mum's pregnancy with my twin sisters she literally had two massive dresses that she switched between. Luckily, I'm not that bad. Still, I feel so limited in my clothes choice and everything still looks rubbish on me! I don't think I'll be in a mega hurry to get back into my normal clothes which is making me want to buy new clothes even more. You know, to fit that in between stage?! This all started because I was _meant_ to be looking for presents for other people. I have no restraint at the moment.


----------



## maryanne1987

DH keeps on about taking me shopping once I've had baby and I can think is I'm not giving up my maternity jeans in a hurry lol. I do feel a mess at the moment though. I've only put make up on probably once in the last month, and that was for Dh's birthday. I just can't be bothered. I do actually feel sorry for DH at the moment. 

Letting me loose online shopping is never a good idea :rofl: glad it's not just me


----------



## LynAnne

I'm always pleased when I click through and see that the item I like is not in my size as it completely removes the temptation just to add it to my basket! :haha: I'm not usually someone who goes shopping for myself and comes away with a huge haul. In fact I'm normally a "I need X item and that's all I'm getting" kind of girl but being stuck in the same clothes, feeling unhappy with my body and wondering just how little that is already in my wardrobe will fit is making me want to buy so much!


----------



## maryanne1987

My weakness is baby clothes. I have to admit that I don't spend much on myself but when it comes to the kiddies I just can't help myself. I'm not one to buy super expensive things for them as I really don't see the point but don't let me loose on the George or mothercare website or I could easily spend hundreds.


----------



## LynAnne

I can totally see me falling into that trap of buying way too much for the little guy. I made DH promise to not let me buy any more clothes for him until after Christmas as with new baby gifts and Christmas gifts for him from family and friends I can't imagine I'll be needing to buy new stuff for a while. I did make sure to buy a few outfits and bits and pieces that I loved though.


----------



## lilesMom

Been seen.
Was on monitor for ages.
Put me on fluids cos baby wasn't as they would like on the trace.
She picked up then
Exam was fine but couldn't see fluids
And she said cervix was pretty closed.
She said from my description and history sounds like fluids 
So they r gonna keep me in to keep an eye on me.
Still none the wiser really.
Scan showed baby fine.
Fluid borderline.
No contractions.
She said its a case of wait and monitor until it either stops
Or goes enough to show on scan.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sorry you having stay in but at least it means they are keeping a close eye on baby's do you. Hoping it's nothing but take it as an opportunity to rest up a bit. Hoping you get some answers soon and get home quickly xx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
I'm happier staying cos something funky was def going on.
It hasn't happened in hours now
Maybe I just needed rest.
And or the fluids 
They said if all stays ok ill go home tomorrow.


----------



## lilesMom

Simon had no playschool yest.
Its a tougher day when he is home all day
Maybe it was too much.
I do hve extra pain and pressure when I lift him.


----------



## lilesMom

Simon had no playschool yest.
Its a tougher day when he is home all day
Maybe it was too much.
I do hve extra pain and pressure when I lift him

I'll be living in mat clothes for ages too
Did after Simon anyway
They r just soo comfy.


----------



## LynAnne

I'm glad things seem to be okay and they aren't overly concerned. It's good that they are keeping you in though as at least baby and you are being properly monitored. Still, I hope you manage to get home tomorrow though.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon

My internet is funky here 
Hence the weird posts
Sorry.
Yeah if it stops in very happy to go home
Find it strange though
But would like her in for another few weeks if all ok


----------



## maryanne1987

It's catching. In being monitored. They phoned with my blood test results and said to come in ASAP. Bit worried but maybe it's to do with my liver and they are being cautious. Boo. Feel rubbish already, wish I could just go to bed but guess baby comes first. 

I really hope all stats ok for you lilesmom and little lady stays in. Try and rest up.


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no
Hope ur ok hon xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Oh no, maryanne, I hope everything is okay. Keep us updated when you can!


----------



## lilesMom

My internet is patchy here.

Hope ur ok hon.
Xx
They surely help henry along now
If liver is off more xx
Hope ye r both ok xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Well I don't know much at the moment but they are calling the registrar in. I have absolutely no idea what's going on or why I'm here. On the monitors now and baby seems ok. Just going to have to see. 

How's things with you? Little miss behaving?


----------



## lilesMom

That's a bit crap
Call u in and leave u in the dark
Hope the Dr sees u soon and explains xxx
Glad henry is well xxx
I'm just on pad watch now :)
Checking how much comes out and what colour.
Sorry tmi.
Getting a bit embarrassed really.
Prefer to just be at home.
No monitor or anything anymore so could be at home.


----------



## maryanne1987

Don't be embarrassed, I totally would have done the same as you and got checked over. They wouldn't have kept you in for nothing xx


----------



## lilesMom

I had to come in really.
I was utterly convinced it was my waters.
But now I'm unsure.

Hope alls well with u xxx
Hurry up Dr xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Still it's best to get it checked out. I honestly would have done the same. 

Waiting to see the doc now. Really quite annoyed as I still have no idea why I'm here and if I've been dragged here for no reason I won't be happy


----------



## lilesMom

They really should hve given u an explanation xxx
Hope they do soon .
Must be very frustrating hugs xxx

Nurse just round she reckoned my last one looked like discharge
But was a real little gush.
Must be lots of discharge if that's it!! 
But she said keep watch tonight and prob do proper detailed scan in morn.


----------



## maryanne1987

At least you will get to see your little miss again :) soooo fed up of waiting. Sat in a spooky ward room all by myself with no idea why I'm here. This is wonderful. All I want to do is go home to my bed. Although if henry wants to come out while he's here then that would be great. Means no more hospital then!!! Be glad to see the back of this place. It's making my anxiety go through the roof.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope they don't leave u wondering much longer hon
Id love to get my results from bloods and swab
But they took my notes
Might not be back until tomorrow anyway.
Not gonna get much sleep id say
Two ladies being induced so on noisy monitors.
Plus I don't hve my little guy to hug


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm missing my babies :( I know they are safe with their dad but it's killing me not being there. There's a part of me that hopes that this is it and they will get baby out but then the bigger part of me just wants to go home and see them. I like to be organised and prepared for things. This isn't really how I want Henry to come into the world.


----------



## lilesMom

I felt the same earlier.
But its a bit early for me yet
She be better off hanging in for a bit.
Henry is fully baked so would be fine :)
Xxx
Hope either way u get home soon hon.xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Need a scan and then Having a sweep. Liver is playing up. Literally s****ing myself :/


----------



## lilesMom

U will do great hon.
Best of luck xxx
Keep us in the loop xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

I hope you ladies are both ok and have some answers soon enough, lynanne don't you be deserting me to the hospital as well I'll get lonely :haha:

Got back about 0330 this morning partly my fault as we arranged to meet friends for dinner and they could only do evening and I really wanted to see them before heading home but all the sodding motorways had diversions and delays a 3.5 hour journey took 6 hours so I didn't get up until gone midday :blush:

Did an awful lot of walking while we were away and I think little lady was protesting hardly felt her at all which kinda worried me but then she would give a good thumping kick probably telling me to rest up a bit almost back to what's normal for us now :cloud9:

Had an amazing time though and Lucas loved going up the tower glad we were able to get away as a family of three one last time :flower:

Tomorrow operation get the bedroom ready for a baby begins just needs a good tidy a bit of paint and clean then rearranging and building the cot has to happen my aim is to be ready by Friday next week as that's when I get my date :happydance: but knowing me I'll be sat here in a week and have done nothing :dohh:


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh wow Maryanne just seen your update thinking of you Hun good luck :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

The more active I am the less I feel squish
Glad she is making up for it now for u xx
Glad ur break away was nice too xxx


----------



## lilesMom

lilesMom said:


> I felt the same earlier.
> But its a bit early for me yet
> She be better off hanging in for a bit.
> Henry is fully baked so would be fine :)
> Xxx
> Hope either way u get home soon hon.xx

That wasn't meant to dismiss ur nerves .
Just realised might sound like that.
I mean ur full term so bw safer for u 
Hugs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm starving !! :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Really glad you had a great time lucusmum! 

Don't be silly lilesmom, you didn't say anything wrong at all :) 

Sweep done. It bloody hurt :( staying in tonight. Had a quick scan, more detailed one tomorrow. Liver meds are being adjusted. And Henry is head down :)


----------



## lilesMom

Hurray for henry xxx
U should avoid section please god xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Whoop well done Henry for being the right (wrong :haha:) way up :happydance: I remember having a sweep with Lucas wasn't really sure what one was but took it when offered made me swear a bit :haha: didn't do a thing for him though he was way to comfy :dohh:

When Henry was breech where did you feel movement? I had bizarre feeling this morning and I'm hoping that was her turning, main movement have been quite low down in my pelvis feels like riverdance at times :wacko: but this evening they have been higher up if that makes sense no way with all my extra weight I could go oooh look it's a foot sticking out like some ladies can :shrug: just curious though as I type it feels like she is dancing way down low again :wacko: o confusing I actually think it was easier with Lucas who never sodding moved so I had nothing to compare to


----------



## lilesMom

Little missy been head down for yonks
I feel more movement lowe
I feel her punches more than her kicks
She tucks her legs inwards in a funny way
So I don't feel lots of it.

She has kept me awake the last while
Being super active.

Hve some pain on and off in bump
But not like contraction
Prob muscle.
Ggrr
Wish it was morn cos I really cant sleep


----------



## maryanne1987

When he was breech all his movements were on my cervix as his was in the footling breech position. I literally felt nothing in my bump at all, all the movements were between my legs. But now I feel them to the side of my bump. On yesterday's scan his bum is under my ribs with his legs tucked by his stomach. Apparently that's exactly what they want. Hoping your little lady has turned for you :) 

Been such a long night. Been in agony since that sweep. Not contractions just pain. It's caused a lot of bleeding too. Saw my consultant late last night and she said if meds reduce my levels I can go home tomorrow after the scan! Wth!! I'm almost 38 weeks, baby is head down, I'm 2cm dilated and your sending me home. After nagging me for weeks about an early induction or section. DH is fuming. They way I feel now though I couldn't care less. I will be glad to have this baby and see the back of this place. Plus the sweep could still work, we shall see. Worked for me with Aurora.


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your doing ok lilesmom!


----------



## lilesMom

Thank hon.
They really should just help u along now
Why would they be sending u home!!
Crazy.
Xx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm grand.
Got a bit of sleep anyway
So feel a bit better xx 
U get any?


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your feeling better. How's the loss now? Stopped yet? 

Not really. Wards are so noisy. Ladies with monitors on and people pressing their buzzers. Sat here wide awake on a birthing ball lol.


----------



## lilesMom

I thought it had.
Just went to loo and shower.
A bit after the loo, got two more little gushes.
Sorry tmi.
But I had been to the loo
So really think its fluid.
But it takes a little bit to come down after resting.
She said they either do scan or another speculum today to confirm what's going on
If its discharge, its mega discharge.
I'm still confused.
sorry total tmi.
But its driving me nutty.
Thought it smelled sweet this time too
Other times smelled of nothing.
I got about 2.5 hrs sleep
But was woken a few times in that time.
Always someone coming in and out.
They cleaned the room at 2.30 too.
Really no one in the bed since
Could it not wait till morn 
Or bed needed.
Sorry I just want my own bed now 

Are u gonna push for induction now hon?
Or do u think now he is the right way
And u hve started yourself at 2 cm
Ur body might do it xxx
Hope so
Hugs xx


----------



## lilesMom

I wish they would just give me steroids and send me home
I could watch for infection or worsening myself
And come back in if needed.
But they want to know for sure
They give me antibiotic and steroid if it is waters.
Possibly let me come in and out then
Fingers crossed


----------



## maryanne1987

My consultant said there's no point inducing me as im 2cm and had a sweep so she's sure baby is on the way. But I've been 2cm for a week now so clearly not in labour. The midwives are baffled but she calls the shots. I'm going to have my scan today, have my bloods done to check my liver and then I alls ok I'm discharging myself and going home. It's pointless me being here. Going to refuse to see the consultant then unless something is drastically wrong. Will just stick to my checks with the midwives who are lovely. It's just nuts that a few weeks ago she was calling me a bad mother for refusing an early section yet now my oc is playing up she won't induce. 

Can they not do a swab to see if it's waters? Our hospital also tests urine for traces of fluid as it will show up in there too. Seems like they are keeping you waiting a long time for answers. Will keep my fingers crossed for you that it's not. 

We had the cleaners round buffing the corridors at 4am!! :rofl: I thought my house was noisy, this beats it hands down!


----------



## lilesMom

That's mad they wont help u along
The sweep might work hopefully
Since ur already a little started xx
Fingers crossed for u.
Now he us head down
He can help with pressure.
Xxx

They don't do the strip test here.
Which is a bags!!
I asked her and she was like no we don't use them
But some hospitals do.
No explaining why or anything.


----------



## lilesMom

They did a swab but when I asked if it would show if waters or not
She said we just do the swab to check.for infection.
Um I'm kinda tempted to ask do they hve anyway of getting me an answer.
But anyway.
They r only doing their job I suppose.

I'm just afraid if it is waters
I'll get infection like I did with Simon


----------



## lilesMom

Aw man.
Dr just around .
They think it might be pee!!!
I'm gonna be so red faced if it is
But least bub is safe then.
She said they do speculum again
And send me for a proper scan.
She sais might be safer to treat me as if its fluid anyway.
But see what tests show.
Hve to wait an hour r two to do the speculum.
Cos I've been up and they want me in bed.
Ground swallow me up :)
Am I gonna be peeing myself for a month!!


----------



## lilesMom

But better than bub arriving too early.
Smelly me!!
Sorry for all the posts
I'm bored and embarrassed and am not telling too many real life people the whole story!!!

I'm not sure should I ask for steroids?
Just in case.

How u doin Maryanne??
Xx


----------



## LynAnne

Don't be embarrassed, lilesmom! It is so important to be careful with something like potentially losing waters. You have to keep yourself and little miss safe.

Maryanne, I'm so pleased to hear that Henry is finally head down! Hope that he'll be ready to make his entrance into the world for you soon and that maybe the sweep will have helped to progress things. Sorry to hear about the liver situation though, that's no fun at all!

Lucasmum, glad you had a lovely time away. A little break sounds like just what you needed even if it involved a lot of walking! Don't worry, I have no plans to go to hospital just yet, certainly not until my little monkey is ready to make his grand entrance! :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

That's mad they don't do the test. Cause then you will never get a clear answer. Hopefully a proper scan will give you answers. Don't feel embarrassed if it is pee though. It wasn't worth risking it. It's always better to be safe than sorry. Plus I leak pee all the time, it's had me worried on more than one occasion. If it were me as they can't say 100% if it were water id want steroids just in case. 

I'm ok. Frustrated but ok.


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm a pee leaker as well and to be honest if I didn't know I was I would swear it was waters it's only because it happens pregnant or not that I know :blush:

Maryanne can't believe they won't induce you that's just crazy I could understand if you weren't nearly 38 weeks and Henry wasn't cooked or was really teeny tiny or something don't blame you for refusing to see the consultant again unless necessary :flower:

As for my movements this mornings now they feel like they did when she was transverse but they felt like that when they told me she was breech I don't see anyone (which suits me) for another week so I guess I'll just have to second guess till then :shrug:


----------



## maryanne1987

It's hard to figure out by movements alone. Especially as the babies get bigger. I gave up trying. I thought henry was still transverse because all his movements were at the side, but no, head down and fully engaged. Little git kept me waiting long enough though. Hopefully your little lady doesn't keep you waiting so long and turns soon. These babies are giving us trouble! It seems that only lynannes little one is behaving himself lol. The other 3 of us are clearly having little delinquents lol.


----------



## LynAnne

Oh don't say that! You'll have jinxed it and when I go back for my appointment next week he'll be in entirely the wrong position! :rofl: I really hope he does continue to behave. It would be rubbish if he changed now! Bet you he is in a great position and all ready for coming but is too comfy and stays until he's long overdue! That would just be my luck!


----------



## Lucasmum

I don't stand a chance at a nice good placid baby who does the right thing at the right time, not if her brother is anything to go by at least :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha I will keep my fingers crossed for you. Hopefully our little ones start to follow your little mans example. 

My children seem to get worse every pregnancy. I thought Aurora was bad but he's hands down beaten her. If I ever do go for number four (which I doubt after this) he or she will literally be a devil child :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

I agree Maryanne.
Lynanne u hve the best behaved baby xxx
Hope he is like that when put too for u 

Thanks for making me feel better ladies.
Like my friend said if all the nurses and Drs cant tell if its pee or fluid
Then its not that weird I can't tell.

Scan went great
She is measuring 8 days ahead.
Fluid levels fine too.
She said could still hve leaked 
But hve enough there for bub to be safe.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm glad all is ok :) are they letting you go home now?


----------



## lilesMom

Not yet
Still waiting on urine sample to come back 
In case its uti.
Haven't seen Dr since either.
They r gone to labour ward.
Yest nurses seem to think if scan grand 
I be going home
But todays nurses looked doubtful.
Hope Dr kicks me out though :)

How u getting on?
Anymore pains or anything? Xx
U going home or staying put?
Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Hopefully you will find out soon. 

I'm still going to discharge myself once I've had my scan. I dont see the point of being here. Meds have been changed, they aren't going to induce me so I may as well be at home. Midwives actually agree with me too. They can't believe I'm not being induced. Having a few odd pains and a lot of blood since the sweep but that's normal apparently.


----------



## LynAnne

I bet you my little guy is an absolute monster when he gets here and you'll all have well behaved ones. That would just be my luck!

Lilesmom, that's great to hear that she's doing well and your levels are fine. Such a relief. Hopefully she'll stay put for a few more weeks.

Maryanne, I can't believe that they aren't going to induce you with all that is going on. It seems a bit silly not to!


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm honestly so fed up I could cry :( it's just the fact the consultant kept on and on about early induction and a section. Wrote a letter to my midwife saying I wasn't putting the interests of my child first as I refused early intervention to give him time to turn. Yet now there's issues she won't do anything. This hospital isn't helping, just being here is making my anxiety unbearable. I will feel better when I get home.


----------



## lilesMom

Would they monitor ur bloods and henry and stuff while in?
But I see what your saying that u be happier at home
If they aren't going to do anything.
Its odd they wont induce at this stage when ur liver is playing up
I totally understand being annoyed.
Xxx
Ur plenty far along enough that henry be perfect.

I'm being let home.
Even without urine sample back.
She said get my gp to check it on Tues if its not back before I leave
Waiting on senior midwife to sign me out
And take out drip


----------



## lilesMom

After my sweep with Simon that's all I had too
Died down after 2 days
I wasn't 2cm though

Thanks lynanne
When is ur next appointment now? 
U get your nursery all sorted ? Xx


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> I'm honestly so fed up I could cry :( it's just the fact the consultant kept on and on about early induction and a section. Wrote a letter to my midwife saying I wasn't putting the interests of my child first as I refused early intervention to give him time to turn. Yet now there's issues she won't do anything. This hospital isn't helping, just being here is making my anxiety unbearable. I will feel better when I get home.

Posted at same time.
Huge hugs hon xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

To be fair apart from breech she hasn't been to bad in pregnancy at this stage with Lucas I knew all the midwives on delivery and had countless hospital stays it's just the after bit I fear for :rofl:

Glad it's probably just pee and hopefully you will be home soon lilesmom :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
I'm home
Soo tired.
Little man nearly home
And oh just got in his car and drove off somewhere 
Without saying anything
I guess I'm straight back on duty am.i then
Ass!!


----------



## lilesMom

How u gettin on Maryanne?


----------



## Lucasmum

So I bought the paint and have sanded the window sill ready to paint tomorrow wanted to get it done today but OH is a dick and insisted on coming shopping with me and I had to wait for him to sort himself out then he just stropped round the shops sulking :dohh: now I've run out of time as I've to do dinner and we need to be across to London later as Lucas has his second round of trials :baby:


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your home lilesmom, hope your managing to get some rest! 

I'm ok. Still here. Scan showed baby has low fluid and is still a bit large so waiting to see a new doctor now to discuss options to change consultant. Just exhausted and want to go home.


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck to Lucus lucusmum!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Hope trials go well hon. Xx
Best of luck.

My fluid was a little low on yest scan.
They gave me drip fluid yest
It was back up to 11 today
Could they do that for u? Xxx

I'm getting more convinced I did leak fluid last time and this
Last time Dr said there was a tiny pocket of fluid trapped below bubs head
She could hve pushed a little out.
Both times my fluid index was 8.
Then rest , a day and fluid
And stopped leaking
Then its back up to 11.
But main thing is she is perfect and ahead on growth.
And we r home :)

Lynanne how u doin xx


----------



## lilesMom

Forgot to say she is over 6 pound already.
She is gonna be a big un :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm on a drip now. Have to stay in till Monday :( then another sweep. They can't induce unless it's a total emergency until they have changed my consultant which will take till Wednesday. She's said no and they can't go against her. Hoping the second sweep will work though. I'm having contractions now but I'm still 2cm so don't think yesterday's one did anything. 

Are you enjoying being back home?


----------



## Lucasmum

Wow over 6lb already something not quite right here I'm the diabetic and was promised a giant sized baby yet here she is a week behind and in the normal if not lower end of normal weight range and your babies are going to be lovely and chunky and fit their baby gros :haha: that said my last growth scan is next Friday and she may be a big un by now 

Fingers crossed Henry makes his appearance soon :flower:


----------



## Lucasmum

Cramps pains and tightening across my bump (which is bloody ginormous today) all evening but nothing that is really a contraction I don't think :wacko: just got back from the trials so I'm about to take some paracetamol and head to bed I'm really not ready for her to come until at least this time next week :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope the trials went well lucusmum! Hoes the cramping now?


----------



## Lucasmum

Don't feel to bad today all cramps and so on gone think she was just reminding me she will be on her way soon :wacko:

How is everyone else today?


----------



## maryanne1987

Not to bad thanks. Just want to be home now. Still only have to wait till Monday for next sweep. Watch Henry be born on Halloween now :rofl: 

Glad your feeling better!


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs Maryanne
Stupid old consultant xx
Off enjoying their weekend and sticking u there

Xxx
Hope things kick off for u xx

Lucas mom glad ur ok now xxx
I thought I was done
But when they said in hosp that she might hve to come now
I panicked.
Made me realise I'm not done yet :)
We could do with another week or two.

Looking forward to ur growth scan xx

Little missy legs r 13 days ahead
Oh said we will hve a leggy stunner :)

Leaking totally stopped thank god.
Don't think it was pee.
Cos if it was weak muscles like they said
It wouldn't suddenly stop.

I'm 1 cm and <50% effaced according to my notes.
Her head is at start of my pelvis bones again
I'm half hoping I go before section 
She seems to be eager to get out that exit.
In comparison to Simon anyway :)

Hi Lynanne. Xx

Hope ye all hve good weekends.

Maryanne hope urs doesn't suck too badly. Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your ok lilesmom. And glad the leaking has stopped. Hopefully your little lady will stay in for you now. My dd was the same, in such a rush to get out. My boys are clearly lazy.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
How u doin xx
Hope ur ok.
I slept 12 hrs last night and 2 hrs there.
Didn't get much in hosp
Hope ur getting some
Hugs xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Boys are defo lazy Lucas would still be there I reckon :haha:

Window sill is painted have been well am out getting the last few bits for the hospital bag steriliser and cot mobile still can't get the sheets as I haven't got the cot together yet so don't know if I have the right sized mattress.

I did a very growed up person thing today and joined Costco :haha: but now I really have to stop spending money I fear our bank manager will come knocking on the door soon to chop up our cards :blush:


----------



## LynAnne

Don't say boys are lazy! I don't want to be waiting around for ages for this one to turn up!! :haha: To be fair, my niece was born at 41+6 after being induced so you can't get much lazier than that!! Hoping my little boy will be a bit quicker to get out into the world to say the least!


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea I'm ok. Looking forward to Monday and hoping it works. Also be glad to get home now. I'm thinking I might not get home before baby arrives though. Blood pressure is high but they don't realise it's this bloody place stressing me out. I'm not good with being away from home and the kids having to go home every night us breaking me :( 

Glad to hear your resting lilesmom :) 

What's Costco lucusmum? When will your here about Lucus trials now? 

Hope all is well Lynanne.


----------



## lilesMom

Your very busy Lucas mom
Got loads done.
Well done.
Got last few bits for my own hosp bag
Yest made me realise I should really hve it packed :)

Lynanne I'm afraid Simon showed no sign of budging either
But ur little guy has been super good so far so might continue that
And come at a reasonable time xx

Maryanne hosp sucks
But its for the best cause xxx
Hope henry arrives soon 
And ye both escape fast xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

It's a cash and carry basically my mum used to be a member and I would go with her but I liked it for nappies and wipes that sort of thing :flower:

I think about 2 weeks again we should hear it's a large but this time they will loose 20-30 kids so I'm not exp citing him to make it.

I pretty much have all I need for my bag I think apart from toiletries mainly because I have just thought as I typed lol so going to get it packed in the next few days along with the other 67 billion jobs I have to do this week :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

I didn't know what cost co was either.
Good idea though.
:)

Haven't packed yet either
I hve the contents I think
But no bag to put them in :)


----------



## lilesMom

30 days to section :)


----------



## Lucasmum

We are all so close I can't believe it, doesn't seem more than a few weeks back we were waiting on early scans to see if we even had viable pregnancies yet here we are all impatient to meet our little ladies and men :cloud9:

:sleep: for me early training and another trip into London for a game tomorrow thsnk the lord I never have to go when you have to pay the congestion charge I would be even poorer than I already am :haha: it's bad enough I have to pay to go over the Dartford crossing, which I will do now while I'm thinking about it i forgot last time and ended up with a £35 penalty charge fine :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah it came on fast enough after.
Bar a few slow pa t ches
Got a lie in this morn
Oh took Simon up for brekkie 
And out and about
Was lovely.
Had a shower and brekkie on my own too
Cos they weren't back yet
Was fab
Going to toy fair later
Them a Halloween thing in a castle near us.
Should be nice.

Hope u get the game no hassle hon xx

Maryanne hope u and henry r doing well xx

Enjoy ur weekend Lynanne xx


----------



## maryanne1987

That sounds great lucusmum. Wish we had one by us. Good luck with the game. 

Your lie in sounds lovely! You deserve a rest! 

Yea I'm ok. Just tired, and moody. Hate being in hospital. Normally this time of year we would be carving pumpkins and decorations the house. Instead I'm stuck here. I cannot tell you how much I hate hospitals.


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs hon xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

How are we all tonight officially worn out but all the painting is complete ready to rearrange tomorrow sounds fun :wacko:

Still getting random cramping on and off don't think it's anything more than my body preparing.

Found out last night OH's brother has TB don't think I've anything to worry about as we only saw him once this pregnancy about 4 months ago and for no more than an hour or so Ive also been told I'm immune to TB due to living with some who contracted it years ago and being treated way back then I also thought they tested for it but I'm not 100% sure of that will check on Friday :shrug:


----------



## lilesMom

Hope it all turns out ok for ye with the tb
Hope he recovers fast too xxx

We r good.
Went to a kiddie Halloween thing in a,castle
It was crap :)
But nice to be out as family.
Had a bit of walking
Which turned into bad pelvic pressure and pain for me.
I cant walk properly at all anymore.
Sucky!!!
Still half thinking she I gonna come in next week r two
But she prob wont
And will just torment me till my section :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Fx it's nothing you need to worry about lucusmum! Good luck with the rearranging! 

Hope you had fun lilesmom! Hope all is good with your little man too.


----------



## LynAnne

Hey girls, how are we all doing? Hope everyone had a nice weekend and that you're doing well, Maryanne!

Is anyone else struggling to believe that tomorrow is the 1st of November and the month that we will be meeting our babies? I mean, I hope I'll meet my wee man in November there's the teeniest chance if I go overdue and get induced that he _could_ be 1st of December but I hope he won't keep me waiting that long!

Yesterday we got started on our Christmas shopping. It was pretty minimal but at least we have made a little indent! I've got some ideas for people too which is always a bonus. Wandering around town probably wasn't the wisest idea at 37w4d! My pelvis, back and hips ended up feeling very achy. I don't know how I'm going to walk this baby out like I had hoped if a wander around the shops leaves me feeling that stiff and sore!

Wee man was having a full on party last night, contorting my bump into all sort of weird and freaky shapes! I don't know how much I'll actually miss this bump. Obviously, I'll miss feeling him move and the really special, close bond it gives us literally being connected but I am so ready to have my own body back to myself at the same time. It's a strange one!


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm ok Lynanne, thank you for asking. Second sweep around 3. Bit nervous but also be relieved to get it over with now. I can't stand being in this hospital anymore. Hope you and your little man are doing well. 

I was just thinking about missing my bump earlier. It's weird cause at the moment I feel desperate to get this baby out. But I know after a few weeks I will miss it. At the moment though my hips are too sore to think about missing it lol. 

That's great you are getting started on xmas. I started a little while back too. Henry is sorted and aurora is half done. Gotta get my big boys birthday done too. Can't believe he's going to be 11!!


----------



## lilesMom

I'm so done with being preg.
My hips r bloody killing me.
I'm honestly really struggling to mind Simon now he is on midterm
Lifting him is killing me.
Feeling pretty sorry for myself at the mo.
I'm not going to miss my bump at all 
I'm struggling to walk at the mo 
The only thing I'm consoling myself with is that i never have to be preg again
Sorry if that sounds terrible.
But its true!!!

I got some more Xmas bits today too
Would love to finish it.
But don't hve the dosh to do so :)


Maryanne hope sweep doesn't hurt too much hon
My one with Simon didn't hurt 
But didn't work.
Ive heard people say if they hurt they r more likely to work.
Might be a small consolation xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Good luck with the sweep 

Lynanne I know how you feel about walking about it's killing me just to do short distances now I think my body is protesting after all last weeks walking :haha:

Took Lucas into town today there is a new cafe opened up that does "freak shakes" basically milkshakes full of cream sweets donuts and generally sugar :wacko: so treated him to the Halloween one it looked vile but he loved it regretting it now though he is bouncing of all the walls :dohh:

I'm about to head into my bedroom under the pretence of sorting the wardrobe but I may have a sneaky nap :haha:

I'm done with being pregnant I won't miss the bump I'm sick of getting stuck in car parks or toilets cubicles don't seem as big these days :cloud9: I also won't miss the movement I know that sounds awful but weather it's just me or not but it makes me feel really sick a bit like motion sickness :shrug: I have no idea if this is normal or not!


----------



## LynAnne

I think that the movement thing is quite normal, Lucasmum. I like it up and to a certain point and then sometimes it makes me feel a little bit sick. I like having the special little bond with him though.

Hope that second sweep is doing something, Maryanne! I know I won't miss the bump in bed, that's for sure. Just turning over in the night can make it feel achy now as if I wasn't having enough trouble with my hips and pelvis!

lilesmom, this is only my first and we both hope to at least have a second although I can't imagine putting myself through all this for another nine months. Maybe give me a couple of years and I'll feel differently though! 

I made this today with the intention of making it my Facebook profile picture. Does it seem cheeky?

I really don't want people to spoil our special announcement for when the little monkey turns up. It happened to my sister with her in-laws when my niece was born and she was quite upset about it as all her Aussie family and friends found out through them and not her and my BIL. I don't want people to think that they can't share the good news but only once we have done so ourselves. I don't want older relatives to get carried away and excited and blabbing!

At DH's cousin's wedding there was a bit of friction after we were told not to share photos on social media until after the wedding which was fine but when SIL shared photos the day after cousin's new wife kicked off at her. She was really rude and horrible when SIL just wanted to to share photos of a family wedding and thought it was okay to do so by that point. :dohh: I don't want people to think I'm doing something similar.

So is the picture okay? Yay or nay?
 



Attached Files:







New baby.jpg
File size: 60.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lucasmum

Perfectly accacetable OH's sister kept sharing the one from kicks count which is basically saying the same thing but not personal I will be sharing it soon as well I would be furious if people did it to me :flower:

On a side note how much junk do you store in your wardrobe is it embarrassing I've just cleared 5 bin bags full of rubbish :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

I don't think I can do this again with 2 kiddos
But I might go crazy in a few years and decide I can
Hope not though in a way :)
If Simon and the next kid could walk
It mightn't be as bad
Its the lifting that's getting to me.

I think your pic is fine hon.
Not rude at all
Its fair enough u want to let people know yourself xx

I do a clear out every now and then Lucas mom
And usually hve more yo get rid of
Even if last one wasn't too long ago :)

Maryanne hope ur quiet cos ur having henry xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Unfortunately no baby yet :( still haven't had the sweep. They have promised I will have tonight but I just have to wait. I just want this to be over! 

Lynanne no there's nothing wrong with your picture at all. We had Auroras birth announced on Facebook by Dh's sister who we no longer speak too. It ruined it for us and was very upsetting. We aren't big sharers on Facebook and we won't allow anyone bar us to put up pictures of our children, I just personally don't like everyone knowing all about our private lives. I shall be posting a similar picture. 

Hope the rearranging is going ok lucusmum. I'm such a neat freak, I always have tons to get rid of. And I'm with you on the movements. As sweet as they are sometimes, sometimes they hurt and make me feel quite sick. 

Lifting your little man must be so tough for you lilesmom. I'm struggling with Aurora so can't imagine how tough it is for you. We have a stair lift in our house for Zack and I use that now as I can't carry her up the stairs anymore with the bump. I don't know how you cope. Super mum!


----------



## maryanne1987

Sweep done. Don't expect any announcements any time soon though, I'm still only 2cm. Looks like it's going to be an induction. Unless this miraculously works which I doubt. This little boy is a stubborn one.


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm no where near done have a storage bed so that's getting done tomorrow lots more shit to throw away :haha:

Come on Henry stop being stubborn hopefully come midnight he will come knowing he is now in his month :flower:

Took Lucas trick or treating tonight with the intention of being out 20 mins at most no soon as we stepped out he met a friend from school and me and his friends dad ended up traipsing the streets for nearly 2 hours I'm worn out, wouldn't mind so much but I don't really like the idea of it much but he has missed out loads over the years as I'm always working so thought I'd let him go this year


----------



## Lucasmum

Maryanne I assume because of the OC worsening you will stay in hospital until you have Henry?


----------



## maryanne1987

Nope. Currently im at home cuddled up in my own bed with Aurora. I discharged myself last night and will now attend the day assessment unit every two days to monitor my liver levels and go on monitor and my midwife will come see me everyday in between to check on baby. I couldn't stand being in hospital anymore and this whole thing being dragged out. Was starting to have serious concerns over the care I was getting, and the icing on the cake was when at 11 last night a nurse came in and put a cannula in my other hand. I asked why I needed another one and she said the doctor would explain, so 20 mins later a doctor comes in saying the have serious concerns over how baby is doing and would be doing a section first thing. I got very upset as it made no sense and then she called me Kayleigh. I asked her why she was calling me that and then they realised they were talking to the wrong person!!!! The girl they wanted was next door. Honestly I'm so annoyed and I'm making a complaint. I'm also going to be delivering at a different hospital as I don't trust them. Not putting my babies life in their hands. So nice to be home.


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope everyone had a great Halloween and all the little babies are doing well :)


----------



## Lucasmum

That's worrying :growlmad: Glad your at home now and will be monitored daily by someone :flower:

It's November it's our month :yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## LynAnne

Maryanne, that's really concerning that they had the wrong person. Thank goodness you questioned it properly. Glad you're home with the kids and hope Henry won't keep you waiting to long.

Lucasmum, I cannot believe it's November! How has that happened?! It's our turn now! :happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## maryanne1987

Im a million more times relaxed now im at home. It's so lovely to be back with the kids, even missed DH, although that was short lived when he kept me awake all night snoring :rofl: 

Whoohoo!!! It's crazy that in just a few weeks we will all have our babies.


----------



## Lucasmum

Poor DH know what you mean though OH is working on US time so often just crashes on the sofa it used to bother me then I realised I get the bed to myself and there is no farting and snoring now when he comes to bed I'm always asking is he sure he doesn't need to work tonight :rofl:


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha lucusmum I totally understand! When DH and I first got together the thought of sleeping separately used to upset me. I hated him suggesting sleeping downstairs if he's on lates so he doesn't wake anyone. Now I love it if he works late and crashes on the sofa whe he gets home. I love him more than anything but I don't like the snoring, the pillows being covered in dribble or the bedroom smelling of farts :rofl:


----------



## LynAnne

I genuinely can't sleep if DH isn't in bed with me. There's been the few occasions in the past where I've woken up and found him sleeping on the couch because he couldn't get comfy in bed and I've woken him up, told him off and made him come to bed. :rofl: I mean he is just like yours - snoring, farting, even punching me in the head in his sleep once in a while, and yet I still can't sleep without him! :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

Maryanne glad ur home.
That's scary about getting the wrong person.
Why would someone need two drips for goodness sake!!!
Hope now ur home and a bit more relaxed labour can atart
I read before if ur too tense ,
It can slow or stop it.
Xx
Hugs xx

Really bad night sleep.
Little man has been queried for asthma
I'm pretty sure he had an attack last night.
Like croup but not really sick.
Then had a fit from it
Gggrr.
Stupid epilepsy.

I think uti is creeping back.
Since I'm off the antibiotic I'm feeling slightly worse everyday again

Doesn't rain but it pours.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sorry your having a rough time lilesmom :( these last few weeks are so hard without the extra stress. Ca you see your doctor to sort out the uti?


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah we r both going to dr at 12.
She is very busy after the long weekend id say.
So that was first appointment today.

Do u go to same hosp or different one for your sweep?
That's very dodgy going to wrong person like that.
When I was 16, I was in hosp, nothing serious.
But they tried to make me take the meds of the lady in the bed opposite me.
I was on iv meds, no tablets.
And she came in saying take these now.
I was very shy when younger
And nearly did.
:)
Cos a person in authority told me to.
Not only would I hve meds I didn't need
But that older lady be missing whatever it was she was getting.
I know they r only human
But these things should be triple checked


----------



## maryanne1987

Same hospital. It's a joke there. Yesterday a doctor tried to raise my liver meds saying the current dose obviously wasn't working. I said how would you know as you have taken no bloods since before I started the new meds. So they apologised and said it was a lack of communication. And then last night they put a other cannula in that was meant for someone else, upset me by telling me my baby was in danger and I needed a section today yet that was the girl next door. Honestly I'm so so annoyed. When I was leaving I said could they let me know who my new consultant was and they had even forgotten to refer me to someone new. I feel like I'm safer at home than there. And I'm not trusting them with my baby. 

Hoping the doctors get you both sorted. Bad enough one of you being poorly, let alone both of you xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Awww lynanne that's sweet you make him come back to bed I used to do that but me and the cat much prefer it on our own now :haha:

Awww lilesmom hope you and Simon are feeling better soon asthma is such a horrible thing to suffer I hope they get him diagnosed and the correct medication sorted sooner rather than later for you and him :hugs:

Venturing back into the pit of disparity that is my bedroom in a moment to finish of what I started yesterday today is the turn of he under bed storage I'm actually hoping to find Lucas' old skin and his baby blanket his great Nan made for him :flower:


----------



## Lucasmum

That should read sling not skin we aren't some kind of satanists or anything :rofl:


----------



## maryanne1987

Skin! Hahaha that made me laugh. Disappointed now, was thinking you were like lizards that shed or something :rofl:


----------



## Lucasmum

Although I live among scaly thing she that shed and I have psoriasis and shed flakes myself i don't tend to save it :rofl:


----------



## LynAnne

:rofl: oh Lucasmum, that made me chuckle!

Now that it is November I'm officially serving my little man his eviction notice. Munching on some pineapple and bouncing on the yoga ball. Yup, get out here and meet us you little Monkey!


----------



## Lucasmum

Ordered a birthing ball the day should be here tomorrow (no doubt will be fighting Lucas for a turn and no doubt him and OH will make a stupid game with it which again no doubt will end up with one of them hurt) I made a curry the other night managed about 3 mouthfuls I went off curry when I was pregnant with Lucas and never developed a taste for it again much to both boys disgust as they love a curry :wacko: shall have to get some pineapple I always buy them but hate cutting them so leave them sitting then bin them :blush: maybe I should stick to tinned :haha:


----------



## LynAnne

I've got some music on to bounce along to while I look for Christmas presents. The dog is sitting under the table watching me. I think she thinks I have finally lost it! I should probably have curry sometime and see if that gets him moving. Willing to try most things if it means that I don't have to be induced.


----------



## Lucasmum

Would you ladies think any less of me if I gave birth in prison? I'm seriously close to murder OH works "so hard" during the day he in his words "doesn't stop" so far to day he woke at 1100 and has spent the last 2 hours playing the Xbox :wacko: yet when I go out to work I leave at 0730 get in about 1800 clear his crap up from the day empty the washing machine he was far to busy to do and cook dinner :dohh: I don't think I will last a week with him being at home never mind 9 months :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Ha ha.
I'll join u in prison
Oh got all shitty last night
Cos I let Simon sleep in between us
When simes is sick its the only place he will settle.
Usually he sleeps in 3 sided cot to my right .
So whenever he moves I wake.
Apparently its fine for me to hve broken sleep every night 
But not oh for one night!!
Got all huffy, went to sleep on couch
Slamming doors on his way.
Even though it took me yonks to get simes to sleep.
More room in bed for us.
I used to wake him to come to bed before too Lynanne
Now I'm happy for the space.
:)

Dr have steroids for simon
But won't give me anything
Says its all part of late preg
And do I realise I'm nearly 36 weeks.
Gosh no, I'm not counting at all
Just skipping along.
Getting contraction in my back 
But not enough that they r real.
So looks like ill hve to struggle for next few weeks.
She thinks it coincidence that they stopped when I was on antibiotic
And came back when off it.
Bit weird.

Maryanne u do sound safer where u r xx
Hope ur new consultant is better xxx

Still laughing at ur skin Lucas mom
I'm not trying anything till 37 weeks
Then I think ill start pumping
See if it does anything :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I shall put a request in for you as a cell mate :rofl:

I hate it when I say something and people reply with the well you nearly due you know, am i, I never noticed :growlmad:

Glad Simon has something to make him better :cloud9:

OH wouldn't let me under the bed and I can't move the matteress myself he said no point as he will have to do it again in a few days which is true but besides the point so I've been through all our drawers chucking out some under wear that has most definitely seen better days and stuff like that found pj's buried in Lucas' drawers aged 4-5 I think I have a bit of a problem throwing out clothes :haha: all gone now though


----------



## maryanne1987

Prison sounds like fun compared to my house! Count me in too! Remember I said I missed them all, I've changed my mind. Aurora left chocolate buttons on the sofa, which I sat on, then when I stood up I had that horrible moment of have I poo'd myself, Zack has barely said a word to me all day as he's practising making gaming videos and then DH comes home and straight away asks does Zack want to play Xbox with him. Grrrr heads are going to roll. I shouted out them both, stormed out the kitchen slamming the door on my way and am now sat at the kitchen table waiting for an apology lol. 

Lynanne I don't think it hurts to try. The only thing I've ever found that worked for me was walking and birthing ball but I've tried everything this last week bar Castor oil which I won't touch, I know it might not work but if you don't try it then you don't know. I'm going to have curry tonight to see if it helps. 

I'm glad they gave your little man something but sucks they haven't helped you lilesmom. I hate the way everything gets blamed on late pregnancy.


----------



## Lucasmum

It was also my fault when at 1520 he just had to walk and get Lucas from school because clearly I wasn't despite me telling him several times he doesn't finish till 1600 today as he has film club so when he got back at 1530 childless I couldn't help but snort with laughter sent him to Tesco I'm hoping he gets knocked down by a bus/lorry/car/mobility scooter anything really will do :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Don't some prison take 4 :)
They do on telly anyway .
We could all be in together .

Apparently late preg means u can grow spuds our the top of ur head
And go green
Its all a normal part of late pregnancy :)
Things ur told to look as maybe early labour?
Ha ha 
Nope all normal , don't bother telling us :)

Much better now.
Simes in better form.
So rest of the day got better :)
Went for a walk 
And on phone to my bf for an hour 
Adult company even by phone works wonders.
I'm gonna stop thinking early now too
And just aim for section date
Cos I'm making myself bonkers :)

I cant get under my bed anymore.
Between belly and hips I physically cant reach it
Let alone get back up :)
Its a no go zone
Its full of my skinny and half skinny clothes anywat
Wont be used for awhile :)
Hee hee


Maryanne I was sp looking forward to getting home.
Within two hours I was soo tired
I was wishing for peace and quiet xx


----------



## LynAnne

DH has a cold so I might have to join you in prison if he gives it to me just in time for giving birth :rofl: Fortunately he doesn't seem to be a man flu type of guy so he wont complain too much. I hope anyway! Just hope he doesn't ask me to take the dog out tonight, as if I can bend over to clean up after the dog!! Bloody useless pair we are tonight.


----------



## Lucasmum

I got stuck on the floor :haha: I decided I was going to build the storage unit I bought over a week ago waiting for him it would still be there next year! 

It's not as big as I thought and isn't really going to solve a huge amount of my storage problems :wacko: never mind its finished and I eventually managed to get off the floor :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Honestly the ward was quieter than this house. 

Oh no hope he doesn't pass it to you Lynanne! I remember how worried I was last week when I had tonsillitis. To me I can't think of anything worse than being ill through labour. 

Hope they rearranging and tidying is going well lucusmum

Hope your feeling a little better now lilesmom.


----------



## lilesMom

I'm pretty good again.
Mouse is terribly cranky though.
Doh.
My sis is going to take him for an hour or two in a bit.
I'll hve quiet in the house :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope you can get some rest. Hugs. It's tough when your looking after a little one with such a high dependency. Especially being heavily pregnant as well. We are having major issues with Zack. I know it's caused by me being away for a few days but it's meltdown after meltdown. Feel like we have progressed back years.


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs.
If I'm away from Simon when I come back.
He slaps me in the face but then cuddles and kisses me
He can't decide if he is angry I was gone
Or glad I'm back 
He always plays up for a bit if I'm away.
Which is rare , like u.
Hugs.
Hope it all settled again soon xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

He accidentally kicked his sister this morning while having a meltdown. Not enough to hurt her but enough to make her cry. So he's been stopped entering a gaming competition this weekend. His dad warned him yesterday that if he kept kicking and hitting he might hurt me, bump or aurora and if that happened he wouldn't be allowed but he chose to kick off again this morning so we had no choice but to stick to our word of no competition and no Xbox for a week. But now he hates me apparently. It's tough because he doesn't really have much of an idea why he's in so much trouble but he has to learn. Being autistic doesn't give Him a do what you want and get away with it badge. 

Still in disbelief that we are in November!!! I really just can't imagine bringing a baby home at the moment. It all seems very surreal. Any one else had enough of the 'is anything happening' 'is baby here yet?' Texts and messages. I have.


----------



## Lucasmum

It's tough when they don't understand Lucas went to bed at 2000 last night because he thought he was being clever but in fact just dug a big hole for himself :haha:

My gym ball thing came this morning took me nearly an hour to pump up with the crap little hand pump it came with now my hands hurt and I'm to tired to do anything


----------



## lilesMom

Its so hard to discipline them isn't it.
Simon doesn't get the connection between the two things
The bold thing and the punishment.
It just doesn't work .
Cos he doesn't hve the understanding or words to get it
So I'm left with the very ineffective,
No and stop with virtually no consequences.
Takes a million times of doing the wrong thing for him to get he is wrong.
Hopefully get a little better if he gets more understanding later.
But that's not a given :)
Glad aurora wasn't hurt, 
It could happen so easily 
Cos when in a meltdown, they r blind to everything 
Hugs xx

I keep getting the how much longer hve u got Qs alright.
Is an eternity the right answer
Cos it sure feels like it :)
I keep thinking I cant wait to hve her
Silly me thinks or be easier than being pregnant
It will in one way.
And the only way I can get beyond the section recovery.
But then yest I was thinking the reality of it
Day to day will prob be tough for awhile.
But lovely baby cuddles will make up for it :)


----------



## lilesMom

My sis called and took the little munchkin for a bit.
He was delighted going off.
He is starting to miss play school I think.
I'm too slow for him now :)
Not enough energy to hve him on the go all the time like he wants to.
She has two kids who r 5 and 6
And very good to him.
So he loves her house.
I feel a bit guilty since its just so I can sit in peace for a bit
But I honestly hve no energy to do a thing while he is gone :)

I was awake for 2.5 hrs with heartburn last night
Finally got to sleep
Then simes had a fit so we were awake.
Got him back to sleep 
The rubbish collectors woke him 2 mins later.
Then got him back again
And his cold woke him!!
Doh.
Crappy night.


----------



## maryanne1987

Lucusmum mine came with a stupid little pump too. I remember trying to blow up it. Took hours. Ended up buying an electric pump but then blew it up too much and the ball was enormous and rock solid :rofl: I wish I could use mine more often. It's mainly used by the kids as a toy, I never get a look in. 

It's driving me insane lilesmom, I wish people would leave me alone. Today we have even had people posting on my Facebook asking If baby has arrived. That really annoyed me. So bar on here to you ladies we have decided to leave announcing Henry's birth for a good few weeks. I can't wait to have him now mind. Can't wait for newborn snuggles :)


----------



## lilesMom

Dont people know by now u never ask a preg woman that 
We r obvs a bit more impatient than the random acquaintance asking the Qs!!
I'm not looking to go early anymore
I was thinking maybe is try myself if I went before section.
But she is already 6.5lbs.
Early wont mean much smaller than Simon was.
And her bones r measuring big.
So prob just hve early section then.
Halfway through midterm.
I'll hve playschool back for a break next week

And time flies from the routine


----------



## LynAnne

Lucasmum, my younger sister had to help me blow mine up. I'd never have managed it myself. It's so much more hard work than it looks!

Maryanne, I had my sister asking on Monday if there was any sign of my little monkey and whilst I politely said not yet I felt like saying, "Don't you think I'd have told you if there was?!" I'm not really looking forward to all the "is he here yet?" "any sign of him yet?" questions that I am bound to get a million of in the next few weeks!

DH is home from work today as he is feeling terrible. We think that he actually has the flu as he is really achy and tired which isn't like him at all when he gets a normal cold. Oh well, I guess it is putting this flu vaccination that I got a couple of weeks ago to the test. I really hope I'm not going to catch it!!


----------



## Lucasmum

I don't think I'll get a lot of use OH on the other hand has already bounced and fell off it I laughed and is thinking up racing games he and Lucas can have on it bearing in mind we live in a teeeny tiny shoe boxed sized flat it's gonna end in tears either way if not by one of them getting hurt by the sodding thing bursting :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Hope ur flu vac saves u Lynanne.
Last time my two guys got very sick in sep
I only got a tiny touch of it
Think it was flu jab working for me.
Xx


----------



## lilesMom

I have two of the balls
Cos we use them for Simons physio
But I never use them this time.
I used it all the time fir Simon
But it never did anything for us :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope the jab stops you getting poorly Lynanne. I don't get flu jabs anymore as they always make me Ill for weeks after but my nan gets one every year and a lot of my friends have had them and said good things about them. I've told DH that if he comes home ill at any point in the next few days he's staying in a hotel lol. 

Sounds like my lot lucusmum. We have my birthing ball and Zack has one for his physio so they are used as space hoppers or giant footballs or what ever other stupid game DH and Zack think of. Even Aurora joins in.


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm glad we don't have 2 :haha: I got it in bright pink thinking they wouldn't touch it, doesn't seem to have put OH off I fear they will probably draw a face on it at some point :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

That could be cute.
Not a bad idea fir Simons actually :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Don't give my lot ideas :rofl: they have already given them names. Carlos and Fiona. Yes this is what I have to put up with.


----------



## lilesMom

Hee hee.
Like Wilson on the island
Only huge!! :)


----------



## maryanne1987

:rofl: they really are idiots. I just sit and look at them in disbelief sometimes.


----------



## Lucasmum

I know that feeling well :wacko::haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

Attacked Lucas' room today finally got round to transferring his snakes to their new tank they look little and lost in it :cloud9:

Just need to finish hoovering I love the cordless Hoover but I keep forgetting to charge it so it ran out midway through his room!


----------



## maryanne1987

We were going to buy a cordless dyson but that's what put me off was the remembering to charge it thing. As I know I'd forget and I'm such a neat freak and waiting to hoover would drive me insane. 

I must sort out the pets tomorrow, clean the hamsters and rabbit out, bath the dog, flea the cats. I should have done it today but just couldn't be bothered. It's been one of those days. Hospital tomorrow to check my liver levels and monitor baby. So over going to that place now.


----------



## lilesMom

I had the laziest day
But it was lovely :)
Had lots of cleaning and sorting I could hve done
But did none of it :)
Oh well.
It just gets dirty again anyways .
I enjoyed my break.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm glad it's not just me that can't be bothered. I'm glad I sorted everything early or it wouldn't be done now. I just have no motivation what so ever. Can't wait to go back to feeling like me again.


----------



## Lucasmum

It's not got a bad battery life to be honest and OH is pretty good about charging but I've been hiding it a bit in my cleaning frenzy the past few days :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

I've completely run out of steam
Just doing the bare essentials to keep the place ticking over.
Long gone r my painting and cleaning days :)
Yucky rainy day here today.
So possibly no walk either.
Hope it clears later.
My hips r better when we do go.
And we r both happier for having escaped for a bit.
:)


----------



## maryanne1987

Totally how I feel lilesmom. I think my sudden lack of energy must be to do with my liver as it's odd it came on so suddenly. Have they checked yours? 

Zacks birthday next Thursday. I need this baby out before then. Watch that be the day baby arrives now.


----------



## lilesMom

I haven't had it checked in nearly 4 weeks
And it had gone up a little last two times.
But not my bile acids
Just my regular lfts.
I wouldn't be surprised if my liver is under a bit more pressure
But I'm not bad enough to be itchy or anything
So hopefully cant be too bad.
They did bloods when I was in hosp.thought they would check then
But never assume they will do the right thing
They forgot cos I forgot to remind them!!
Again.
Its someone new everytime 
So its up to the patient to sort stuff out
Which I think is a bit shite
But it seems to be how they operate.
Only a small bit left for us all now thank god.
Them we complaining bout lack of time and sleep
Hee hee
But no more waddling
Hurray
Well unless section causes a waddle :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I know it's normal for it to go up in the last tri but it depends by how much. Surprised the arent checking you more though. It says in my notes that they should be checked every two weeks in last tri if you have previously had OC. I had mine done today and my bile acids are normal but the other levels are still climbing. All is ok though for now as long as the bile acids are staying ok. Seeing my new consultant tomorrow to make a plan. Quite excited now. It's crazy that in a few days my little ma should be here :)


----------



## lilesMom

They haven't gone up crazily
But by a good bit
That they prob should be checked 
They checked mine once a month the whole time
And would hve skipped a few if I didn't remind them every visit :)

Its great that u get to meet him soon xx
Woohoo zxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I have to remind our hospital to check mine. Along with the fact I'm on blood thinners and anaemic. It's like they never read my notes. No point in having them really. Really does make you worry. Be glad to be done with hospitals now. Just get back to everyday life with a new little baby :) 

How's your little man feeling today?


----------



## lilesMom

They really don't read any of them 
The Dr lst week.
Was,saying to me u just waiting to go yourself
When I asked about steroids 
But no reason u go early ir section as of yet.
I was like am I told u an hour ago 
I'm booked in for section .
She goes but there is no need for one.
Why?
Me.
Am I told u that too
Cos of my son!!
It was on the page in front of her that my section was booked in
They see far too many people too fast
And get confused.
Least we know what's going on
Dread to think what they miss if someone not clued in


----------



## lilesMom

Simes is in between :)
Not bad enough to be properly sick
But off enough to not be himself
Least he isn't very sick anyway :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm so glad it's not just me going through it. Honestly my hospital is a joke. Even today they had absolutely no idea why I was there. I had to tell them. How I'm keeping my cool I don't know. 

Awww poor thing :( not what you need this late in pregnancy. Hopefully he will pick up in time for little miss arrival date


----------



## Lucasmum

Having a very lazy day today just can't be bothered other than hoover and change Lucas's bedding I've done sod all I ache all over and have terrible BH's have no idea what position this little lady is in but something is down the pressure is hideous but then the movements come from all over like she has grown 8 sets of arms and legs :dohh: got my 36 week scan tomorrow and my big appointments straight after they will give me a date for induction and make plans what will happen post birth, not feeling excited about it all I thought I would be but the thought of traipsing across town for 0800 isn't applealing to me it means having to be up and dressed by 0700 not something I've managed since finishing work :haha:


----------



## LynAnne

Your experiences with doctors and hospitals sound horrifying! I feel like they are so overworked and don't get the time to really get to know each of their patients which shows in the level of care you receive. It's not entirely their fault but it is still really concerning!

I had my 38 week midwife appointment this afternoon. I ended up waiting about an hour to be seen as only two of the community midwives were working today! Nuts! Got bloods done, weighed etc. and everything is great with my little guy. Bump is measuring 37 weeks, he's 4/5, heartbeat about 148 and everything is looking good. She kept going on about my 40 week appointment and "if we make it that far as we might already have baby". I'm not getting my hopes us but I'd love to think she knows something that we don't!! :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Maryanne did they give u a better plan?
And or new consultant?
Hope so xxx

Lucas mom I hear ya.
Went to town this morn
Then different town with my sis and her kids
To a mc donalds family fun day :)
Healthy me
Then my angel of a sis took Simon home with her for 2 hours
So I'm home alone again
But I'm still tired!! 
According to my Dr that's normal
But I've sneaky suspicion on my thyroid being at fault.
But anyways 
I'm lucky I hve my sister.
She has two kids who Simon loves
His little face lights up when he sees them
And he doesn't really get that interested in other kids
They r great kids though.
:)
Everywhere I look there r things I could tidy
But I honestly just cant anymore!!
I'm saving my energy to be fun mom when simes is here
I don't want him to think new baby = boring cross mommy

My little miss is the same
Thought she had gone breech cos u feel her legs up under my belly
But arms or something on both sides of base of belly
She is always head down when Drs check
But must be spinning in circles or something
My niece reckons its a girl baby thing.
She has a boy and a girl 
Simon never did this either 

Lynanne an hour wait would be brilliant for my hosp check ups.
Minimum I've been is 2.5 hrs
Max was 5.5 hours.
Yucky!!!
Glad alls going so well for ye though xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck for tomorrow lucusmum. Hope all goes ok. Having a date will be nice for you. My appointment is early too. It sucks. Getting two kids up and ready to be at the hospital by 8.30 will be hard work. Mind you they will probably keep me waiting till about 10 to be seen! 

Glad all is ok Lynanne! Hopefully you won't need that 40 week appointment. Fx. 

Yep new consultant tomorrow lilesmom. He will review my bloods I had done today and make a plan. To be honest I'd quite like to stay at home and go naturally, that's how fed up of hospitals I am but I doubt I will be allowed :( hopefully no more sweeps. I dont think my lady bits can take anymore of them.


----------



## lilesMom

Id just refuse another o ne hon

If two didn't work.
I don't think 3 be the magic number
Henry just wants to hang on in there 
Typical boy causing trouble by being lazy and cosy
Hee hee.
Hope u get someone good
I switched very early on
But I've only ever met new guy once and wasn't bowled over by him


----------



## maryanne1987

That's exactly why I think. All the sweeps did was give me horrible contractions which didn't dilate me and I bled loads. I don't see the sense in more. Still we shall see what tomorrow brings, might be a lovely consultant although I'm not getting my hopes up.

Do you have any appointments coming up lilesmom?


----------



## LynAnne

Maryanne, I think I've come to the conclusion that your body and baby have to be totally ready for any of the so-called tricks to work. So if Henry isn't ready to play ball then a third sweep won't work. If you don't want another one I'd simply refuse it. It is your body after all.

Lilesmom, I couldn't imagine having to wait that long for appointments on a regular basis! The longest we've had to wait before was only about 15 minutes but today they were running an hour behind. It wasn't really their fault but it was still super annoying. The next clinic who takes over the rooms after the midwives apparently weren't very pleased at being told to wait!

I would love to think that I won't need my 40 week appointment but I'm not getting my hopes up. Knowing my luck little Monkey will just be too comfy in there and I'll need to be induced which I don't really want. At least for me I already know that my induction date would be the 28th as they induce at 40+12.

I do feel as though my body is actually starting to prepare for labour though. I am getting period like cramps more often, it feels heavy in my pelvis etc. Lots of things that are said to be early signs of labour but I know every woman progresses at a different rate so I am by no means getting my hopes up!


----------



## maryanne1987

Sweeps won't work unless your body is ready, it's a proven fact so I don't know why they keep offering them to me as my body clearly isn't ready. If there's an issue with my liver still tomorrow then I'm just going to ask them to induce me as much as I really don't want to be induced. The sweeps and bleeding can't be good for Henry. Last thing I want is him stressed out. 

They are great signs things are moving in the right direction Lynanne :) at least you know when they will induce. Didn't you say your Dh's birthday was around then or have i got that totally wrong?


----------



## LynAnne

Yeah, DH's birthday is the 27th. I would really prefer for them not to have the same birthday as I think they both deserve their own special day! Although I don't share a birthday I was born the day after my sister's 4th birthday and I used to make a little bit of a scene if I didn't at least get to open a card on her birthday because I was jealous. :blush: Not my finest moments! I know it would be different as DH is an adult so wouldn't care but I still want them to have their own days. Bet it doesn't happen that way!!


----------



## maryanne1987

I totally get what you mean. Zacks birthday is next Thursday and I really want them to have separate days. But I honestly think knowing my luck that's the day Henry will be born lol.


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> That's exactly why I think. All the sweeps did was give me horrible contractions which didn't dilate me and I bled loads. I don't see the sense in more. Still we shall see what tomorrow brings, might be a lovely consultant although I'm not getting my hopes up.
> 
> Do you have any appointments coming up lilesmom?

Hugs hon.
Here's hoping ur new Dr operates on common sense and medical knowledge
Its amazing how many of them seem to not hve the sense bit of it :)
I'll keep my fingers crossed for a good one for u
They do exist :) xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne if the chairs weren't so uncomfy the wait would be easier
I bring a book and treat it as a break
But the chairs there kill my hips!!
Glad ur place is better run normally xxx
We might hve the same date so hon.
But hope u go before then xxx 
Sounds like ur body is doing the right stuff so fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Just over 3 weeks to section.
Woohoo.
Feeling doable again
Even if I do feel like I've been kicked in the vjj :)

Forgot my next app is Tues.
Should get quick scan.
Will get them to do bloods too


----------



## maryanne1987

I've given up hoping for common sense. Normally I have sympathy for hospitals, over worked nurses and tiny budgets but ours is an exception. It's a dreadful hospital facing huge court cases for failings that can't be blamed on normal nhs issues. It's being demolished once the new hospital us built it 2020. Good I say. I have so many friends who work there and the stories the have to tell are shocking, I have no idea how the place is still allowed to run. I'm going to be delivering in a different hospital now, it's an extra 20 mins away but it's huge and really modern. It's like a hotel compared to the one I'm in now. A lot more relaxed about mine and babies care knowing we will be there. Going for a tour of the maternity ward there tomorrow afternoon. 

Only3 weeks away? Wow that's come around so fast!!


----------



## lilesMom

Its def worth the distance for proper care xxx
Hugs 
My hosp is an hour away
And is the only choice
Overall they r pretty good
But a few rotten eggs in the staff
And too many patients to give proper time to each
Not their fault
But not ours either 
That's where costly mistakes happen
Like with ds
We never saw our consultant during birth
She made decisions by phone
Thinking it b prob be different if she had seen us
And made different call
But we will never know now


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah 3 weeks on monday
It actually is going fast again
:)


----------



## Lucasmum

Hope the new consultant is better I agree a third sweep isn't really worth it :flower:

Lucas is desperate for the baby to have the same birthday I however don't really want that to happen if they say 38 weeks that will be 2 days before his but that's providing the nduction is fast then 24 hours in hospital it's doubtful I'll make it home for his birthday the Monday 14th would work out a lot better for me but I will only be 37+5 and I don't think they are so keen, I think I could convince my diabetic team it would work and they would back me but that all depends if I see them or my consultant first tomorrow :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Best of luck for today ladies xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

So I saw my consultant first who did not agree with my idea :growlmad: induction booked for Sat 19th diabetic team weee surprised but said they can't go against the consultant on the bright side she is head down :cloud9:


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sorry lucusmum :( I'm glad she's head down though! That must be a relief! 

Hope everyone else is well. 

Induction Monday!!!! Eeeeekkkk!!!!!


----------



## LynAnne

Ah, lucky you having induction dates! This whole not knowing when he is going to appear is driving me a little nuts at the moment. Like, could he not just come now?! I suppose I do have my induction date already too but because it isn't official and I'm very much in the wait and see group it doesn't seem real!


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh wow Monday :happydance:

Feeling a bit down mainly because I'd convinced myself they would agree with me even though I knew deep down they probably wouldn't ah well at least I have a date told my mother so she could book a flight and she told me her stupid ass wanna be boy friend has been rushed to hospital with suspected TB what is it with out family and TB at the moment! consultant said that seeing OH's brother who has TB won't have any impact on baby and if I'm worried I can go to the GP and get tested I don't think I will though it was such a short period of time and we were on complete different sides of a room I don't want to open the Pandora's box that is google on the matter though as I know I will have myself diagnosed within about 30 seconds and be ready to need a decompression chamber or something :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

It's crazy that by Wednesday but hopefully Tuesday I will have my little boy in my arms. I can't quite believe it. I'm so so scared after what happened in zacks induction but I'm imagining things have improved a fair bit in 11 years. 

Awww lucusmum I'm sorry it's not the date you wanted :( was it because you would have only been 37 weeks? Our hospital won't induce before 38 either unless in an emergency. Try not to let it get you down. Just think it's hardly any time at all till you meet your little lady!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

The waiting does suck Lynanne but it's 100% worth it when they arrive :)


----------



## Lucasmum

No they would induce me any time from 36 weeks it's more because she is doing so well slightly above average weight but not as big as she could be that they want to leave her as long as possible I could have had the third or fri but with the fri being Lucas birthday I would rather be at home for that I'm just being stroppy lol


----------



## maryanne1987

At least you know your not going to get a giant baby! Did they give you an estimated weight? Henry is apparently going to be 10lber but I'm thinking realistically more 8-9lb ish. Still seems big, but hopefully doable. I don't blame you wanting to be home for Lucus. I'm hoping I will be home for zacks birthday. I should have him Monday or Tuesday and then 24 stay so that makes Wednesday so hopefully be there for the Thursday.


----------



## LynAnne

Must be so exciting to know when you are going to get to meet your babies! I'm hoping that my wee guy doesn't keep me waiting too long. In fact, I'd love if he could come before I have to have my next midwife appointment. That would just be grand. I keep wondering how much he is going to weigh. I'm terrified of having a really big baby! 

DH went back to work today but it seems as though he is struggling a bit. By all accounts he doesn't feel as bad as Wednesday but not as good as yesterday. I was worried this was going to happen and he was going to set his recovery from the flu back a bit but he didn't want to leave his dad in the lurch any longer.


----------



## maryanne1987

Did you manage to avoid catching it? My DH is always the same. He hasn't had a sick day in 4 years :/ well since he broke his back in the army. I appreciate him working hard but worry about him making himself ill.


----------



## LynAnne

DH never takes time off for illness. Something makes me say this is the first time he has taken time off for being ill in about 4/5 years. I know it's because it's just him and his dad in the office and with them having to do deliveries if one of them isn't at work then the office ends up being empty meaning they could miss out on business. I can only imagine how FIL will cope when DH has his two weeks paternity leave! I seem to have avoided catching it so far at least! Thank goodness!


----------



## Lucasmum

They estimated her to be about 6lb 9 already which seems blooming huge considering she still has 2 weeks in there they reckon about 8lb ish born 

Fingers crossed you will be home for Zack :flower:

I actually feel like I may go a few days before that date not sure why and it would bugger my plans up :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sure he will be ok Lynanne. Try not to worry about it. 

Hopefully she won't be too big lucusmum. I understand how you feel though. As Henry's size is bothering me. I'm hoping they are totally wrong. The thought of a 9lber terrifies me. My midwife keeps saying bigger babies come out easier though, I don't know how the bloody hell she works that out!


----------



## Lucasmum

I remember them telling me that with Lucas and he came out pretty quick so who knows if there is any truth behind it :shrug:

I'm ok with 8lbs - 9lbs but no more :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

They reckon bigger babies are easier
Because it makes the contractions more effective
Ur womb wall muscles get a better grip of bub
And push them down more effectively
With each contraction and or push
Smaller baby might be a bit 'lost' in there
And harder to push out as a result.
I was told simes be huge
So I google lots.
He was only 7-9 but tall and big bones.

I think little missy be close to that weight too
They r meant to arrive on exact same gestation date
If she waits till section
Sometimes I think she will
Others I think she wont :)

Wow Monday Maryanne
Lovely !! Super soon xx

Lucas mom urs wont be long coming round either hon xxx

Lynanne I know it feels like we know our dates.
But we r just as much wait and see too
Bub can change our plans in a heartbeat :)
My induction took two days too.
But hopefully not that long for ye ladies
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

36 tomorrow
Whoop whoop
Serious down pressure today.
Got some oh ur carrying soo low now comments.
I wonder if she wants to come early.
Me too, I've no magic answer to that

Still haven't got a hosp bag together.
Shocking how unorganised I am!!


----------



## lilesMom

Got a letter off hosp to start taking iron cos its gone a little low
Could explain why I've been feeling a bit off
Better than liver or thyroid being extra funky


----------



## lilesMom

I'm gonna be so tired tomorrow
Cant sleep.
I hve the worst heartburn again
Which is weird cos she has gone even lower
U would think Id feel better 
Not worse
Maybe its cos I started taking the stupid iron.
Gggrr


----------



## maryanne1987

I know. I can't believe I'm going to meet my boy so soon! Im fully prepared for the induction to take a while though, I don't think this baby is ready to come out at all. My liver levels are too high to leave him in much longer though so have no choice. 

Maybe that's why you have felt so rough lilesmom. Iron should help. Although I will say that it makes my tummy feel awful. I'm sick so much on it although without it it feel like a zombie.

No sleep for me either. Up worrying about anything and everything, mind and anxiety is in overdrive.


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs honey
It will all go great.
Ur body has loads of the work done ahead of time
So should be easy to get it to kick start with induction xxx
Mine wasn't any way prepped with Simon
Which is why it took so long
U hve loads of it done already.
u will be holding henry before u know it xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks Hun. I just don't feel he's quite ready yet. I think if my liver levels hadn't of started climbing he would 100% go overdue. Still I'm hoping it will all go smoothly. Just got a major case of nerves at the moment. 

How are you feeling today? Hope your little man is feeling a bit better?


----------



## lilesMom

I thought the same with Simon.
But I hadn't dilated or effaced at all
Now he is head down 
And u hve good headway with both 
Fingers crossed it be easier xx
I know its hard to shake nerves though xxx
Hugs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Simon is in good form
But quote snotty :)
So not too bad.
I'm wrecked today.
Feel a bit dizzy and funny
But its prob lack of proper sleep id say

Hve got it in my head my plug is gonna go.
I've read too many threads here on it I think 
And that silly dream I had that my waters went at 36 weeks 
And I had her myself.
Totes wishful thinking.
Nothing doing :)


----------



## Lucasmum

It never rains but it pours pulled the plug from the bath last night and it drains so slow you can have another 10 mins soak heard a weird pop sound and the next second the bath was empty all over the bathroom floor :wacko: 

Thankfully OH does a bit of free lance work for a plumber so got in touch with him and it's cost all of £8 to fix :flower: the seal clip thing holding the overflow pipe thing had snapped so it was just a case of a new one pushing the pipe back on and a pei e of plastic and some sealant :happydance: could have cried last night thinking it was going to cost £100's

Bit of a lazy morning here just catching up with some laundry and Lucas has a game later :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Glad it was an easy and cheap fix
Oh is great for fixing stuff here.
Saves us a fortune.
Its brill.

Went to town earlier but lazy now.
I'm doing shoebox charity thing
And organising some from my family to send too
Its taking me ages
Cos they r all putting in the wrong stuff 
And not in boxes or wrapped or anything
But it will be worth it on Monday 
When I hve lots of stuff to send.


----------



## Lucasmum

I wish OH was practical at fixing things he is useless it's the reason the cot is still in bits :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Oh here can take apart anything and fix it
He doesn't understand how I'm so clueless like that
Hid brain just knows what to do
Tellys, ovens, lawnmowers, anything at all he can fix it.
Built my full wall of shelves downstairs
He is very handy at times ,:)


----------



## maryanne1987

Sorry Simon still isn't well :( poor thing. Hope you feel a bit better soon too. Try not to worry to much about your plug. I don't think it means all that much. I lost mine all in one go at 36 weeks. Nothing happened. Then after the first sweep lots more came away as it must have grown back but still nada. Yet with Aurora my plug came out about an hour before my waters went. Wish pregnancy and childbirth could be simpler, like always work the same way so you knew what was happening. I was so confident this time thinking it would be a breeze as I knew what I was doing but it's no different to the other times. 

Oh no lucusmum that sucks! Glad it's fixed. We had a similar thing happen a few months back and our kitchen sink flooded our kitchen. Cost is a small fortune to repair. Glad you got it sorted quickly. 

My DH is 50/50 when it comes to house hold jobs. I mean he's great when he's actually doing it but it's getting him to do it in the first place. Nagging is the way forward in our house :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

I haven't lost it.
I lose bits the whole time
But that going on months
And just refreshes itself.
She puts on so much pressure
I'm expecting it to go.

But ill be keeping my section date I reckon :)

I thought id be induced again too
And weirdly half wanted to
Cos I knew the process
Section is new
But should be fine hopefully


----------



## Lucasmum

You are lucky if you can get them to do things OH really is a lost cause yet stick a broken PC or anything he can fx that he can build websites with his eyes closed (luckily for me one recently was for a plumber :haha:) I do all the DIY and decorating but leaks or electrical I don't touch just waiting for the electrician on Monday and we can have heat again god knows what OH did but it all went bang 2 weeks ago :wacko:

Left my poor cat out earlier forgetting about fireworks just got n and he is trembling and crouching to the floor as he crawls along he isn't hurt he is just such a scaredy cat he is petrified of the hoover so fireworks are a big no no for him he is sat snuggled up now purring like a loon but still jumps at the bangs :dohh:

Had really bad sharp pains all evening don't think it's meaning anything though after a trip to the loo they have gone :blush:


----------



## LynAnne

Ugh, I have such rubbish lower back pains tonight. Hips also starting to feel stiff now. I wouldn't complain about it if I could at least get comfy or it would definitely lead to something but I can't imagine it will. I feel like I should just get used to being uncomfy for the next week or two at least.


----------



## lilesMom

My cat has an infected cut on his head
Neighbours dog attacked him 
Also attacked one of our chickens
Prev killed two of our chickens
He is a menace.
They got an electric fence now
So hoping he stays away.
Our poor cat only has three legs
He was knocked down when 7 months old
And had to hve one amputated
He could do without being terrorised too.
Has antibiotic now
So hopefully be heard soon.
It looks horrible though
Poor guy

Hope ur eletric is easy fix too xxx

I had a good pain day today
Managed two walks.
Not long or fast.
But still nice :)
Some days I get a good day out of the blue
Think its prob if little missy moves a bit
Hope u get some relief too Lynanne xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Awwww poor kitty hope he is ok :cry:

Ours is ok now just clawed me in the leg for reason so back to normal :wacko:

So because I'm stupid and crazy and don't care for an easy life at all I have 99% agreed to another snake in the house a friends friend hasn't the time for hers anymore I've agreed to visit it on Monday and if it's as placid as they tell me no doubt it will come home with us :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

Sounds like my cat
He us fighty bity cat
If ur rubbing him and he is done
He will just bite me!!
The brat.
Should be fine when antibiotic kicks in
He is tough as old boots :)

How many do ye hve now?
Sure one more wont be too much extra work will it?
:)


----------



## lilesMom

Total tmi
But I can't seem to find a bowel balance lately
I'm either too often or not at all
I haven't changed food much
I'm not sure why the changing


----------



## Lucasmum

One more wouldn't hurt it's more of a room issue would have to share our room as well as the baby I know it's in a tank but still needs to have a docile temperament maybe the snake and the baby could double up solve a space issue :haha:

I'm the same with bowels can't get a happy medium :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

U could hve a little mogli on your hands :)
( is that how u spell bear necessities guys name :) )
:)

Its normal enough so then :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope you cat feels better soon lilesmom, poor thing. Our cars are refusing to come in. They are running round the garden like idiots. The rabbit is scared though, it's curled up on my lap, such a cutie. Acts more like a cat than the cats do. 

Hope you feel better soon Lynanne. I really sympathise with how your feeling. The last few weeks are awful. Although I'm nervous about induction I want it over now. Plus my liver levels are making me feel so poorly. Stay focused on the end result, your lovely little one will be here soon! 

Lucusmum your crazy! :rofl: fancy having my animals for me too. They are driving me mad tonight.


----------



## lilesMom

My cat thinks he is a dog
He doesn't scare at all
Which can be bad when faced with a dog
Who I think has some pincher, some German shepherd and def English pointer in him
Meow vs big scary mongrel
Not much contest really.
Meow also plays fetch :)
And follows me on our walks
Def good doggie material
Except one flaw......
U r a cat meow :)
Hee hee

Its def time for induction for both u and Henry sake
He is full term
And u need to give ur liver a break
Hope they come down fast for u after
How high did they go ?
If u don't want to answer, just ignore my Qs xxx
My bile acids only went mildly up last time
But was enough to make them induce at 39 weeks


----------



## maryanne1987

My bile acids are high but not overly as the medication is controlling them. But my other levels, is it alt and ast or something like that are at 3 times what they should be. I wasn't feeling it last week but I'm really feeling poorly now, and the jaundice is kicking in so know that means it's time for baby to get out. Just one more day. 

My cats are evil. They chase the dog, steal his food and think the rule the house. They really hate me too. Not the best combination.


----------



## Lucasmum

I would love a house rabbit :flower: it's crazy a few years back I wouldn't have even considered a snake or an other reptile until I ended up with a couple of rescued lizards not even sure how that happened :wacko: now we have our own soddinf reptile house with a cat thrown in for good measure do feel a bit for him he is out numbered surprised he doesn't sliver along :haha: The cat is also fearless with other animals shame he is no good at it and comes of worse :wacko:

Sorry to hear your feeling so poorly but it's not long and you can countdown in hours :happydance: can't wait to see his gorgeous little face :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs Maryanne.
My alt currently 1.5 times what it should be
But everything else still in range
Think it might be contributing to my indigestion and bowel habits
But other than that I'm lucky
So far.
Glad ur meds r controlling bile acids pretty well
They will keep henry safe till he exits.
Then u should hve a chance to heal xxx
Hugs xx


----------



## lilesMom

I like rabbits too
But some of them r mean :)
I lived with my friend in college
She had a house rabbit
Who was super bitey
Chewed furniture and pooped everywhere

But my sis had a rabbit when I was younger who was lovely
We used to take him down the field
He would run around but came back to his name
Petey :)
And loved being rubbed.
I want a Petey :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Awwww yeah I could go with a Petey :cloud9:

I'm off to bed had a rubbish sleep last night and we have early trains no tomorrow so no lie in :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Hope u get some proper rest hon 
NT nt xx
I was asleep but Oh had a garden bonfire
And it woke me
I'm finding sleep tough this week
Not usually a problem for me
Nesting has crept back in too 
Doh


----------



## maryanne1987

Our rabbit is such a lovely little thing. He's not meant to be a house rabbit, his hutch is outside. During the day I open it up and let him gave free run of the garden but he keeps coming in through the cat flap :rofl: he like to lay with the dog by the fire and will sit on someone's lap being fussed for hours. All the animals in this house are weird. 

Hope your levels stay stable lilesmom. 

Hope you managed to get some rest after lucusmum

24 hours! I'm starting to get really nervous now.


----------



## lilesMom

Yr rabbit sounds lovely
Lil cutie.

Its so close hon.
U will do great.
Henry cuddles soon
Hurray xx

My friend called today.
Spent morn cleaning.
Then we had lunch and went to feed the ducks
It was lovely
But simes and me both wrecked :)
I tire easily these days


----------



## LynAnne

Good luck for tomorrow, Maryanne! I'm sure everything will go great! Cant wait for little Henry to finally be here for you.

I'm feeling a bit shattered and sore right now. Just went for a lovely autumn walk with dh and the dog to try encourage this little man out sometime soon. Pelvis, back and hips are certainly feeling it now! It was such a beautiful, crisp, sunny day that there was no way we could have passed up what might be our last opportunity of a lovely walk for a while what with Monkey's arrival and the weather undoubtedly getting rubbish!


----------



## maryanne1987

That's lovely Lynanne :) walking is always good in helping baby get ready to come out. Just a shame its so difficult! I can barely manage our local shop atm. It's been lovely and sunny here too but so cold! Winter is on the way!


----------



## Lucasmum

Wish it was lovely here I had to scrape ice from the car this morning!! And it's been cold all day as well as wet, winter is certainly just round the corner.

Eeeekkk tomorrow Maryanne I'm so excited for you the first of our babies to be born :happydance:

Wonder who will come next I think they will come in order :flower:

Did wonder if this little lady was going to burst out had what I thought were contractions every 4 mins or so for about an hour but it's turned into nothing so guessing it was just BH :dohh:


----------



## Lucasmum

Also found out Mrs' 5 prams is being induced the day after me she has looked down her nose at me ever since OH says he won't visit if she is on the same ward as me :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you lucusmum! I'm still more terrified at the moment. Doesn't seem real. 

I was just thinking who would be next? Can't wait to find out! 

5 prams :rofl: I actually still can't believe anyone would need 5 prams! Makes me feel so much better for having 2 now. What a delight she sounds!


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope the pains have stopped now!


----------



## LynAnne

I wonder who will be next too! I totally hope it's me :haha: I don't want to have to wait too long to meet my wee man! Who knows though, he could very easily keep make me wait until the very, very end!


----------



## Lucasmum

2 is acceptable 2 I understand, Oh how neglected our babies are going to be :rofl:

All pains of stopped kinda I get a twinge or two that makes me take notice then nothing I think it's just my body reminding me :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha! Poor things, how could we be so cruel. Some people have more money than sense. 

Oooh you sure your not gonna beat me to it lucusmum? Keep those legs crossed!


----------



## Lucasmum

Nah nothing again now maybe she is just protesting at the lack of prams :rofl:

Lucas has made it to the third and final trial if he makes it through the next one he is in the team :happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

That's awesome!! Bet your so proud. Even I'm really made up for him :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Very proud and thank you :flower:


----------



## LynAnne

Well done, Lucas! That's fantastic news. You must be so so proud! Future pro hockey star in the making I think!

Been getting slight cramps again and lower back pain plus he is being a right little wriggler this evening which isn't helping my discomfort! I just know that I'm totally in for all these aches for another three weeks or something!!


----------



## Lucasmum

Thanks lynanne very proud, he was pleased as punch when I told him then did a silly jig round the front room and smashed his foot against the table so yeah definitely a hockey player no sense :haha:

I get the same feeling I think I will be stuck with the pains until D-Day :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Today is the day!!!! Weird to think within 48 hours I will be meeting my son. It feels surreal. 

Hope everyone else is well today!


----------



## lilesMom

Best of luck Maryanne.

I'll be on later to catch up
Nesting on in force
Now simes gone off to playschool again
Conscious of less time left.
Last few projects to be done
:)


----------



## Lucasmum

How on earth im going to get anything done today is beyond me I will be runnng back and forth checking for updates :haha:

Good luck Maryanne :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

Lucasmum said:


> Nah nothing again now maybe she is just protesting at the lack of prams :rofl:
> 
> Lucas has made it to the third and final trial if he makes it through the next one he is in the team :happydance:

That's brilliant well done Lucas.
Xxx
U must be so proud of him.
Great news


----------



## maryanne1987

Will try not to keep everyone waiting too long :rofl: I think this little man isn't going to make it simple for me though. Just got to the hospital now, waiting to be booked in and I'm sat crying like an idiot in the waiting room. Saying bye to DH and the kiddies broke my heart :(


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> Today is the day!!!! Weird to think within 48 hours I will be meeting my son. It feels surreal.
> 
> Hope everyone else is well today!

Hurray
Finally here for u
Cant wait to hear ur good news xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Bit crampy and those wavy pains in my back again today
But my contractions were a lot in my back too
Not enough to think anything doing though
I'm another in for 3 weeks of guessing I think :)


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> Will try not to keep everyone waiting too long :rofl: I think this little man isn't going to make it simple for me though. Just got to the hospital now, waiting to be booked in and I'm sat crying like an idiot in the waiting room. Saying bye to DH and the kiddies broke my heart :(

Aw hugs sweetheart xxx
U will di great.
We will be here with u.
Not the same as in person
But u do hve lots of support xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you. You ladies are fantastic. Feel like a right fool sat here crying. Guess I'm not as brave as I think I am lol


----------



## LynAnne

Aww maryanne, I'd be teary and scared too if I didn't have DH. As lilesmom says, you've got us even though we can't be there in person! You are going to do amazingly and then you'll have little Henry with you in no time!


----------



## LynAnne

Feeling a bit of that nesting creeping back in but as much as I want to get a bunch of stuff done I can't be bothered at the same time! I think the plan for today is to bath the dog, give the place a quick tidy and then make some freezer meals for the week after he arrives. I want to make things as easy as possible for DH and I so that while he is on paternity leave we can really make the most of spending time with our wee boy. Really hope he won't keep us waiting too much longer. I can't wait to meet him. That being said, the idea of suddenly going into labour is pretty scary too!


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you, you really are wonderful :) just got to my bed now. They don't do anything fast here. 

Hope your little one doesn't keep you waiting too long Lynanne. I made lots of meals too so when I'm here and first home we don't have to worry about cooking. Although I have a feeling most of them will be cleared by the time I get home. I made a homemade pizza last night for their dinner today and found Zack and DH munching it this morning at 7am. Sigh.


----------



## Lucasmum

I swear we share the boys Maryanne I would have found mine eating it as well :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

We should pack them off together lucusmum, they would all get on great and give me and you some peace and quiet. They have gone for a McDonald's now! Alright for some. Can't believe I'm adding another boy to the family, it's only going to get worse lol.


----------



## Lucasmum

At least you have aurora and the rabbit :rofl:

How's it going have they actually done anything yet?


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> Thank you. You ladies are fantastic. Feel like a right fool sat here crying. Guess I'm not as brave as I think I am lol

Ur not at all hon xxx
It's a nerve wracking time
Especially when u hve a bad experience behind u with it
But it will go better for u this time
U more than deserve a smooth induction xxx
Hugs honey.
Hope ur settled into a bed now
And they can get things moving for u
Give u something to focus on xxx
Hugs


----------



## lilesMom

I'm glad little missy is evening out our numbers
Could do with some female back up in my house too :)
Hee hee
Joke.
I would hve been delighted with a bro for simes too.
But boys def more boisterous 
Simon loves making noise
So does Oh come to think of it

On a different note.
Had sex for first time in ages last night
Wavy pains in back today
Not sure if they r doing something or not
But I'm kind of hoping I go before section
And might try to avoid it
But prob not!!

My nesting is back with a vengeance
I'm wrecked from cleaning yest and today
Looking at other walls I haven't painted wishing I could do tjem
But in reality even tidying wrecks me
So its a no.
:)


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm on the monitor for now and waiting for my bloods to come back then it's either pesery or breaking my waters if I'm dilated enough. The ward is super slow. Only two midwives in for about 20 women. 

Aurora is more of a boy than the boys! Lol. She farts, eats non stop and fights just like they do :/ she's meant to be my little princess! Still I have the rabbit :rofl: 

Thank you lilesmom! How are you feeling today?


----------



## lilesMom

Exciting :)
If ur still at 2 even they should be able to do your waters.
I don't think they need much access for it
Great stuff xxx
Henry be here in no time

What's ur pain relief plan hon?
I know everyone differs a lot
And things can change 
Xxx

I'm good thanks.
Back sorer 
But I've been doing more
Maybe cos of the iron
Maybe I did need it


----------



## lilesMom

Maybe I wont hve much evening out so with a girl
Ha ha


----------



## LynAnne

Lilesmom, poor DH is desperate to try sex after the midwife suggested it for getting labour going a bit more but with him having the flu last week it's been put even more on hold. Not that he was getting much before! :haha: Poor guy, I love him to pieces but I totally missed the whole being pregnant makes you want more sex thing. For me pregnancy has just been lots of pelvic pain and tiredness - not great for sexy times! Will definitely have to try it to get labour going at least if for no other reason than it might be a while after birth before I'm in the mood again! :haha:

Maryanne, I hope they dont keep you waiting too long and then everything moves along quickly. My sister didn't actually start her induction until about 10pm. Granted, she wasn't even to go to the hospital until about 3pm I think!


----------



## maryanne1987

My poor DH hasn't had sex since the before the bfp. Poor man. Not allowed for the first 12 weeks due to my history and then my placenta was low and then I haven't wanted it since its moved out the way. He's a star though, he honestly doesn't mind. I know I moan about him but he really is my best friend as well as my DH. 

Five more minutes on here and then I shall know my fate. I'm hoping to just have my waters broken. 

I have to have an epidural lilesmom. It was the only way I was allowed a natural birth. I lost so much blood last time with the torn cervix and internal damage and I didn't do well under general so they want me prepped ready incase similar happens again. I don't mind though. I've had two natural births so feel Ive earnt my badge lol. Hoping to be a lot more comfortable this time.


----------



## lilesMom

We hadn't had sex in months Lynanne.
My libido disappeared until last week.
I've been trying to think how we could do it
That i wouldn't feel like my hips were breaking :)
We managed it yest :)
Hee hee
It does make u feel closer.
I'm def aware it will disappear again after bub for a long time
I get cranky with oh more easily if we aren't having sex.
Think poor oh was pleasantly shocked last night :)
Half hoping it helps my cervix too :)
Its a win win


----------



## lilesMom

If I wasn't section this time
Id 100% epidural it
I resisted last time
Until top of the drip
At that stage I took it
And was sooooo happy with it.
It was like magic.
Xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Dh has been amazing with the whole no sex thing. He doesn't complain one bit and I know if I was to say that I didn't want to try it to bring on labour he would be 100% fine with that. I think since our bfp we've maybe had sex three times and it has been months since the last time. First trimester I felt nauseated and tired, second trimester I felt achy with pelvic and hip pain and third I've felt tired, massive, unattractive and the whole time my libido has been non existent. It's rubbish though because I do miss that intimacy and closeness, and I love that man so goddamn much. I'm so glad he is understanding about it all and I'm sure we will eventually get back to some sort of normalcy in the bedroom sometime in the new year! I hope anyway.


----------



## maryanne1987

Are the epidurals really that good lilesmom? Can you feel anything? 

I know what you mean Lynanne. I am looking forward to having that intamacy again. I have missed it


----------



## LynAnne

I'm so unsure on getting an epidural or not. I don't really like the idea of the needle in my back, loss of feeling in my legs etc. but I have no idea how I will cope with the pain of contractions. I'm going in totally open minded to all sorts of pain relief and ways to have baby (except water births) so will take an epidural if I need one. I've also heard that having an epidural can make your hospital stay a little longer and as I've said before I want outta that place ASAP! We will just have to wait and see!

I've been quite worried lately about how I'll cope with the pain and labour in general. I think I have a fairly low pain threshold and I know panicking/tensing can make the pain worse. With anxiety issues I might be unable to escape that! I was talking to my dad about it at the weekend and he reckons I'll be great, that I'll cope really well. So does DH. Apparently the men in my life think I'm a lot stronger and have more willpower than I think I do. It was a nice thing to hear,


----------



## lilesMom

I was the same in each tri Lynanne.
I had spotting anytime we tried early on
Totally turned me off trying
Then got uti from it.
But oh has been great too
But I know we both miss it

Maryanne it really was amazing
Pain just vamoosed.
Couldn't get out of bed but was just so grateful pain was gone
I didn't care.
I felt no pain at all.
Couldn't feel my contractions either though
Nurse put her hand on my belly and told me when to push
Could push no problem but just felt no pain at all


----------



## maryanne1987

Ah that would be amazing. Last birth was so horrible pain wise. I don't think I could do that again. 

Pesery for me. Cervix isn't quite ready. But not too far off.


----------



## lilesMom

I really didn't want epi with simon
Cos the idea of it petrified me.
I just kept my eyes forward while he did it
And didn't feel a thing
I sang while he dud it to distract myself
Was like a looper
But singing calms me
And is my happy place.
They give u numbing injection first
U feel this but its a tiny pinch regular injection 
Didn't feel anything when he did it except his hands touching my back.
I had oh in front of me
I held his hands and sang 
And it was a million times better than I imagined it would be.
And then magic, pain be gone for good.
:)


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> Ah that would be amazing. Last birth was so horrible pain wise. I don't think I could do that again.
> 
> Pesery for me. Cervix isn't quite ready. But not too far off.

One lot hopefully do the trick for u xxx
Better to do most of the work ahead of waters breaking that u can xxx
Make it easier later xxx
Cant believe its time for our babies to start arriving 
Woohoo 
Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I had the epidural put in last time to try and get it to work for theatre but it wasn't working and was losing too much blood so I had to have a general. I can honestly say it wasn't that bad being put in. I was scared though. I was scared a out having the pesery today too in case it hurt but it didn't hurt one bit. Hoping it's a good sign. Allowed up to get moving now. Going to do a few trips up and down the stairs lol. 

I know it's crazy!!! Who will be next??


----------



## lilesMom

Woohoo
Walk that little man out xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

I don't think we will be trying sex I can hardly get at the sink to wash up never mind anything else :blush::haha:

I'm actually coming round to the idea of an epidural this time I think that's because my induction wasn't planned last time and I had no infomation this time I've read up on it and it seems wise for the epidural though I had a good induction :shrug: I like the idea of the fact I can control the amount of pain relief I have with it though I would probably just keep my finger on the button :blush:

How long before they check you after the pessary is in?


----------



## lilesMom

I kept my finger on the button :)
Its way too tempting to be pain free
When u can be :)
I slept for a few hours after getting mine in


----------



## lilesMom

Hosp app tomorrow
But just pure routine
Don't think ill hve any major news after it :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Looking forward to that epi! I'm in agony. Don't know if I'm dilating yet as they won't check me for fear of moving the pessary. Been given some co codamol though which are helping. Hoping things are moving in the right direction. 

Good luck for tomorrow lilesmom, do you have many appointments left now?


----------



## lilesMom

Sounds like things r working for u xxx
Fingers crossed u make good fast progress.
Hugs xx
When will they check u?
Xx
Hope its soon for u xx


----------



## lilesMom

I think its tomorrow.
Gp Dr the week after.
Hosp at 38.
Then prob pre section booking
Then section.
So not many :)
So long as all stays ok
Xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Hope things are moving along nicely for you, Maryanne! Hope you aren't too far away from meeting your little boy!!

I managed to bath the dog this morning. She's so fluffy now. It's been long overdue but luckily she doesn't get really dirty or smelly! I just wanted her washed before baby gets here, plus it'll probably help her get her winter coat. 

This afternoon I spent about two hours prepping meals for the weeks after little Monkey man gets here. I've got three chicken meals in different marinades, all the bits and pieces for my beef stew and two lots of chilli. I've already pre-frozen some soup and I'm sure we'll break up the prepped meals with some simple pasta dishes and the like. It's not very exciting food but I just want to avoid eating really unhealthily once he is here. I know the temptation for takeaways and quick, easy, convenient food will be strong when we are feeling exhausted!


----------



## lilesMom

I did that last time
But never figured on my taste buds changing when bf
I ended up dumping lots of them
I should really do a few.
But I'm lucky Oh is a great cook
When Simon is in playschool ill put him to work
Haha :)
He makes nicer dinners than I do
But don't tell him I said that :)


----------



## lilesMom

Yours sound yummy though lynanne
Cant go wrong with stew or chilli
Id say we use slow cooker lots when bub arrives


----------



## LynAnne

DH is a great cook too but he never seems to cook the standard meals that everybody eats. He always wants to try new recipes that have a million and one ingredients! It's always really nice though. He made a lovely chicken chow mien last night which was great but he left the kitchen in such a mess. He never cleans up as he goes with cooking like I do and it drives me crazy!


----------



## lilesMom

That sounds very like my oh too
Loves cooking funky things
But is good at the standard stuff too :)

Been having pains in back and bump all day 
Would love if they turned into somwthing
But highly unlikely 

Hope ur ok Maryanne xx


----------



## lilesMom

I must make and freeze a cheesecake though too
I make the best ones :)


----------



## LynAnne

Oooh, I haven't had cheesecake in ages! My sister makes some really nice low sugar ones so I might see if I can have a word with her and get her to make some over Christmas!

I'm feeling a bit achy too. A little lower back pain again and any time I stand up I feel so much pressure in my pelvis. It's really uncomfortable so unsurprisingly I'm sat on my bum again! I just want my little man to hurry up and get here. I don't really feel impatient yet but 99% of the time I just feel so excited about meeting him that I want him now.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm fine :) still in pain but no active labour yet. DH and the kiddies have been in visiting for a few hours, lovely to see them but miss them so much now. Midwife thinks I may go into labour tonight, we shall see. 

Hope your all well xx


----------



## LynAnne

That must have been nice to have the kids and DH keep you company for a while. I hope Henry doesn't keep you waiting too much longer! Can't wait to hear that he's here!


----------



## lilesMom

Mines pretty much gone again doh
Was fairly persistent all day
Was starting to get hopeful 
But nah!!

Fingers crossed for u Maryanne xx
Glad u had company for awhile xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad you had some company :flower:

My friend had her little girl this afternoon 13 days late weighing 5lb 8 she is teeny :cloud9:

We also went to visit the snake tonight and she is just beautiful and is coming to live with us tomorrow :cloud9:


----------



## maryanne1987

Someone please get this child out of me!!! He's not budging. I wouldn't be surprised if this ends in a section. 

Awww how teeny :) I wish I had tiny babies! Will your new reptile member of the family have a name?


----------



## lilesMom

That is small for so late.
Bet she is cute!!!
Hope alls well for them xx

Henry we r gonna hve to give u a talking to
Come out here and cuddle ur mom!!!
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I took an internet quiz and apparently based on that I'm going into labour soon 
Or else I'm completely over analysing everything.
Um....
I think I know which sounds more true :)


----------



## maryanne1987

He's in so much trouble when he finally arrives. Even the midwives can't believe I'm still not in labour. He obviously is really comfy in there. Just found out I have to go on the monitors and have my next exam at midnight! That means no sleep for me!! 

Haha :rofl: I love those online quizzes. I always have cancer or I'm pregnant. I hope it is labour for you though if that's what your hoping for x


----------



## lilesMom

Ur body is working hard
But he is just too cosy in there!!
Hope u hve more progress when checked xx
I know how disheartening it can be to feel like ur worling
But not progressing xxx
They might surprise u with a few more cms
Xx
Hope so


----------



## Lucasmum

Those quizzes always tell me I'm not pregnant :haha:

The new snake is called Tetris so we will keep that name :flower:

My goodness Henry is a little to comfy in there how can you make it uncomfortable for him so he decides to come out :haha:

How long will they leave it before section?


----------



## lilesMom

Ha ha.
Id say ur probably fairly sure u are by now :)

That's a cute name.
How big a snake is it?
What kind and colour?
Not that I know many kinds
But I do like them :)


----------



## lilesMom

Think of the most annoying song u can find and play it to your belly near the top Maryanne, might push him down to get away from it :)

I've got an ad jingle stuck in my head for last two days
Soooo irritating.


----------



## Lucasmum

She is just short of 4 foot so still has a bit of growing she will be between 5-6 ft fully grown she is a corn snake really friendly and a white/yellow in colour with Tetris shaped markings on her belly hence the name :haha:
They were really lovely people and agreed to deliver her for us as there is no way I'd be able to help OH with it up the stairs the tank is massive :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm close to trying anything lilesmom! I'm so uncomfortable. 

Well tomorrow it's more pesseries, then if nothing by Wednesday morning then a section will be discussed :( i just want this to be over now. Zacks birthday is on Thursday :( 

Awww I love corn snakes. Zack desperately wants one. I'm not so keen as have no experience in looking after reptiles. It would be dead in a few dats knowing me.


----------



## lilesMom

She is quite big.
Sounds lovely.
I actually do know corn snakes :)
They r kinda skinny aren't they?
Its feeding them puts me off.
I hate bugs
I'm not as bad as I was but still squeamish over them

I still feel periody but the wavy back pain is gone
Really wish I could get going early out of my head.
I'm doing my own head in with it
Let alone anyone else.
Oh just smiles at me and goes nope ur not
So no joy there :)


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs Maryanne
The waiting in induction sucks
Everytime they give u a new bit
U r hoping this is the one that will work now.
Horrible if it doesn't 
Hope u do kick off over night yourself
U still getting pains?
Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

See my DH is the opposite. Every niggle and he's like 'this is it, you get in the car and I will get the bags'. He's a fool. But a sweet one. Miss him a lot tonight. 

Did you go early with Simon lilesmom? 

Yea I'm contracting every 4 minutes but I'm just not dilating anymore. The midwife is asking a doctor to come out to check me over. Worried that possibly the damage I had last birth could be affecting dilation. We shall see. I think he's just being stubborn.


----------



## Lucasmum

Ok Henry this is your final warning, you have to come out right now mummy has had enough :haha:

Yeah they are quite skinny compaired to some types feeding doesn't bother me it's only dead mice :haha:

Maryanne they are really easy to look after only need feeding once a week much easier than children :rofl:


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha that's it I'm having snakes from now on, plus you can lock them in a glass box. Think it's illegal to do that with kids, although I've been tempted :rofl: I might consider it. He either wants a snake or a lizard. 

I've been warning him all day. At this rate you three will have your babies before me haha.


----------



## Lucasmum

I think we've all been tempted and anyone who's say not has to be lying :rofl: 

Been feeling very periody again tonight not sure it means anything any more :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Anyone goes into labour before me then I'm having a diva tantrum!!! You have been warned! :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

Simon was induced at 39 weeks
Didn't arrive till 2 days later
Like u I was having pains
Got to 4 cms 
And stopped there for ages!!
Eventually got going again after ages on the drip.

I had no signs for Simon though.
No bh, no back pain, no nesting, 
Nothing .
He stated breech till very late

Think its just cos little missy showing some signs of wanting out
But sure might hang in there till section easily enough after.

Hope ur Dr has good news for u when ur checked


----------



## lilesMom

Lucasmum said:


> I think we've all been tempted and anyone who's say not has to be lying :rofl:
> 
> Been feeling very periody again tonight not sure it means anything any more :wacko:

Our bodies prob are doing some prep
But its annoying when u think maybe it will happen
Then nada :)

Id say ur safe from me anyway Maryanne xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

No danger from me either :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Gonna try get some shut eye.
Hosp app at 7.50
And is an hours drive away
Doh


----------



## Lucasmum

Blergh that's early sweet dreams and good luck tomorrow :flower:

I'm off to bed also need a rearrange my bedroom tomorrow to fit Tetris in :cloud9:


----------



## Lucasmum

Night night Maryanne here's hoping for no sleep for you and Henry puts in his appearance :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

Night all! Good luck for tomorrow lilesmom and have fun welcoming Tetris lucusmum.


----------



## maryanne1987

Welcome to the world Henry Alexander!!! 9lbs 2oz, born in 45 minutes with no pain relief what so ever. I love him so much already!


----------



## LynAnne

Aaah!!! Huge congrats, Maryanne! Just look at that little face! Welcome to the world at last, Henry!

Right, who is next?!?!


----------



## maryanne1987

View attachment 973839


----------



## LynAnne

He is so cute, maryanne! If I wasn't about to have my own then those pictures would make me so broody! You must be absolutely thrilled. Well done you, having him without pain relief and nice and quickly in the end. Great weight too!


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> Welcome to the world Henry Alexander!!! 9lbs 2oz, born in 45 minutes with no pain relief what so ever. I love him so much already!

Little beauty.
Well done hon.
That's all your work over last few weeks made it faster in the end
Well done hon
He is only gorgeous xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Look at that face just perfect, he is so gorgeous :cloud9:

Congratulations to you all :happydance:

He sure kept you waiting long enough but my goodness he came out quick when he decided he was coming out :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Our first Nov rainbow.
Waiting in hosp with a stupid grin on my face.
Delighted for ye.
Did u escape a tear?
Hope so


----------



## maryanne1987

I don't deserve a well done. I was begging for pain relief but there was no time and the gas and air made me sick. I totally would have had everything going if I could have. 

No didn't escape theatre :( third degree tear but that's ok. He was 100% worth it. I'm so in love with him. 

Hurry up ladies!!! We need more babies.


----------



## lilesMom

U totally do hon.
U did it.
U made and birthed a beautiful baby boy xxx
Huge well done deserved xxx

Cant wait to join u in being a new mom again :)


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry about the tear
Hope it heals fast for u xxx


----------



## LynAnne

You deserve all the well dones and congratulations! No matter how much you begged for the pain relief you still did it without it and now you have a beautiful little boy as proof! I can't believe that's the start of our rainbow babies arriving! I can't wait to join you as a new mummy and have my little boy!


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm impatient to see all your little ones now! 

Crazy that in just a few weeks all of us will have our babies here


----------



## Lucasmum

Knowing Henry is finally here is making me impatient now :haha:

Meh your allowed to beg and scream surely that's one of the perks of labour :flower:

Hope the tear heals for you nice and quick with out complications


----------



## LynAnne

Now that Henry is here it all feels very real that we are going to have our little babies soon! I hope your tears heal quickly and without any real issue. Any ideas when you are going to get home?

I'm "busying" myself by looking for Christmas presents although I seem to be getting too easily distracted by looking at things I would want for myself. Not that I would be buying anything for myself though, it's just nice to look!


----------



## lilesMom

It def does make it more real.
U hve ur lovely little boy
We r all lined up to hve ours over next few weeks 
:)
Good times :)

All perfect on scans.
6.5 pounds ish
Not fully head down anymore 
But I know she switches.
I'm actually happy to wait till section now.
Remind me of that when I'm giving out later
:)
One more hosp visit in 2 weeks
Then section the following week all going well.
Did bloods but I feel ok so hoping they r fine
It feels close again
Was in and out in 1 hr 40 mins
Record for my hosp :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I have to stay 3 days because of the tear and blood loss. Henry is a little sleepy too due to his rather traumatic entrance into the world. He won't feed so is having his feeds through a tube at the moment. He will be ok though. He's a big boy, huge in fact! The newborn stuff is snug on him. Good job I didn't go over or he would have been 10 pound like they said. 

Glad your appointment went well lilesmom! 

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## lilesMom

3 days will fly hon
I had to stay 8 days after Simon
Even that flew.
Xx
Worth it to both be fine going home xxx
He is gorgeous.
He looks really strong xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm ready to go home bit know we have have to stay in. All I can think about though is my own bed. Would be bliss!

Any news with anyone today?


----------



## LynAnne

Hope the three days fly by and Henry's feeding gets better quickly too. I bet coming into the world that quickly is pretty traumatic for little babies! The whole thing must be terrifying for the little things!! I hope you are feeling good.

My body is totally telling me to slow down today so I have. I have already had a nap and been taking it easy all day. I would love for things to hurry up now, especially now that Henry is here, but I still think I'm in for a long wait!


----------



## Lucasmum

Nothng exctng gong hee stole Lcas' laptop bt half they keys dont ok as yo cn see :wacko:


----------



## Lucasmum

Lucasmum said:


> Nothng exctng gong hee stole Lcas' laptop bt half they keys dont ok as yo cn see :wacko:

And for the English version nothing exciting going on here I stole Lucas' laptop but half the keys don't work as you can see :rofl:

Got fed up with iPad so thought I would pinch his laptop my word it's awful he can have back :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

No news here either.
Had hosp, which was all goof thank god.
She isn't fully head down even again today.
So way unlikely ill go before section.
If bloods stay fine then Nov 28th it is :)
Which hopefully they do.

Just had a nap with sr squish
He wanted half hour so I up again
I could hve gone for more
But am grateful I got some :)
Haha.

U be back in your own bed in no time hon
But I know what u mean
U cant beat home xxx
But when u need hosp, they can be good too xxx

I got what u were saying Lucas mom :)
Um always on my phone
My laptop is about 20 yrs old and doesn't really work

Lynanne must be something in the weather
I'm sleepy too xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Hopefully we will go in order which means you next Lynanne. Is the midwife offering you a sweep at 40 weeks? 

Not long now lilesmom! 28th will be here before you know it. 

Did the snake come to live with you today lucusmum?


----------



## LynAnne

At my last appointment I was told I can have a sweep at my next appointment which is 40+1 (a week on Thursday). I would love to think I won't make it that far but that seems very unlikely to me!! I think I'll probably take her up on the offer though, just to see if we can get things moving!


----------



## maryanne1987

It's always worth a try. My two this time didn't work but I had one with aurora and it worked in hours. At 40 weeks they have a pretty good success rate!


----------



## lilesMom

It really will fly in :)
I'll hve the arrival of all your bubbas to keep me going in the meantime
No phone call from hosp yet so hopefully bloods all fine.
They usually ring that eve if stuff wrong
But hve been called a few days after too.


----------



## lilesMom

I didn't see thus page
Id def try it at 40 weeks Lynanne.
Good chance if ur body is already gearing up for it


----------



## Lucasmum

Meet Tetris poor little girl is a bit nervous but gradually coming further out she is a sweetie
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1523.jpg
File size: 43 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LynAnne

My sister had a sweep with her LO and said it was such a waste of time as she needed up going overdue and needing induced anyway but I know every body and every pregnancy is different so I'm definitely up for giving it a try. As I say, I'd love to not even get that far!

Hope your bloods are fine, lilesmom. I'm sure you're right that these next few weeks will fly in with everyone having their little babies!

Oh, hello Tetris! I would have loved a snake, especially growing up, but the feeding always put me right off them!


----------



## Lucasmum

Awful BH and back ache this evening OH was shouting at me (I should add in a very jokingly manor he is a dick at times but not this much) in Tesco as I they were stopping me in my tracks and telling me to hurry up with the trolley and to stop moaning he got a few glares :haha:

Gonna eat soon haven't the energy to cook or eat ATM take some pain relief and see how I go through the night like everything else will turn out to be nothing though no doubt :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

Hope they either turn into something or f of for u hon xx

I had those wavy back pains earlier today too
But vamoosed again
Think I'm a bit dehydrated.
Must drink more.
My pee is a bit concentrated too
Soz tmi :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Yeah all gone now didn't even get as far as taking the paracetamol :wacko:

Still a bit achy across the bump though


----------



## kls9503

So sorry I haven't been on in a while but wanted to update. My yellow bump turned blue! Rhett Hardy was born on November 4 at 7:22 am weighing 8 lbs and 12 oz and 20 and 1/2 inches long. Can't believe we stayed team yellow! We were all so excited to finally hear it's a boy!

https://i272.photobucket.com/albums/jj178/kpoohbear28/Mobile%20Uploads/20161106_105532.jpg


----------



## Lucasmum

Awwww congrats he is gorgeous :cloud9:


----------



## maryanne1987

Congratulations kls. What a cutie. 

I feel like I have been run over by a truck today. Every part of me is sore. Worth it though, my little man is just so sweet. He had the feeding tube out today. He's on a preemie bottle and doing ok with it. He's still not strong enough to latch on to the breast but hoping we will get there eventually. 

Hope everyone else is well today!


----------



## lilesMom

Aw he is gorgeous kls
Congrats


----------



## lilesMom

Take all the drugs going Maryanne :)
U deserve a break
My new little niece had the same thing
Couldn't suck hard enough for a bit
But is bf away mad now with ages xx


----------



## LynAnne

Congrats kls, he's gorgeous.

Maryanne, sorry to hear you're feeling so sore. Just try and rest as much as possible and take all the painkillers they offer you. That's my advice anyway.


----------



## LynAnne

39 weeks today! Eek! Why is it that despite being even closer to meeting my little man I feel as though all progress has stopped? If you asked me today I would say that I don't think he is going to come on his own and I'm 100% going to have to be induced. I've probably made it too goddamn comfortable in there and he'll be determined to stay put. I've been so pleased that I haven't been super impatient but I can feel the impatience creeping in now. I just want to meet my little guy already!


----------



## maryanne1987

I can't have too many painkillers because of my liver :( things haven't settled down just yet. Should do in a few days. Still looking at my little man, can't quite believe he's mine. 

Awww Lynanne hopefully he won't keep you waiting too long! Could be any time now.


----------



## Lucasmum

I hope the pain eases for you soon and Henry can start on the breast soon :flower:

How is everyone feeling about the election results? I woke this morning and went back to bed hoping it was all a bad dream but nope its real :nope:


----------



## LynAnne

Gotta be honest, Lucasmum, I'm sort of hoping that someone is going to tell me it has all been a big practical joke. I really don't get what is going on in the world this year. All I can hope is that we have made the situation seem worse than it really is and in 2020 when someone else is hopefully elected we won't have a world that is in ruin.


----------



## Lucasmum

I fear in 2020 the next president is going to have one hell of a clean up job :wacko:

I also believe we will see another assassination of a president or at the very least several tries


----------



## maryanne1987

I thought my DH was having me on when he told me. I can't believe it. It's like the whole of America has gone insane. I have American family and I phoned them and they said that there is uproar over there about it. Don't get why though as its the people that voted him in. 2016 needs to hurry up and be over!


----------



## LynAnne

I was saying that today to DH that I wouldn't be surprised if there was at least an assassination attempt which is a horrifying thought to have! It's really sad to see that hate and fear have won in yet another political decision.

I've just started getting some pretty uncomfortable period like cramping in my stomach. Oh how I have not missed that feeling over the last nine months. Super uncomfortable.


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm not surprised there is uproar, I keeping thinking how the UK referendum turned out all the racists and homophobs, the same will happen in America but they have legal use of guns :wacko: Scares the crap outta me 

lynanne hopefully the start of something :happydance: I had those pains the other day and if I didnt know better I would have swore my period was on its way cant say I've missed those pains either


----------



## lilesMom

I saw it on fb this morn and honestly thought that had to be a pi**take
But nope.
So long as he keeps his finger off the nuke button!!!!
Shouldn't affect us too much
I hope!!
It us just madness though.
Cant honestly believe enough people voted for him
Waiting for it to say it was cheat or joke


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne ur body is def getting ready.
Fingers crossed it turns into something concrete soon for u hon xxx

Maryanne how r u and little henry
Hope ye r starting to feel a little better
Hope recovery goes fast for ye xxx

Lucas mom hows maternity treating u xxx

Finished my Xmas shop today.
Very conscious of hoe little time until section now
And that I wont hve car or time or be able afterwards

Well I still hve mt two main men and baby to buy for
But Oh will tell me 
And it is always something u order off internet &#55357;&#56842;
And Simon and bub r only gonna be small things
Cos they still don't understand too.
Went mad last few years for simon
And he had no interest :)


----------



## LynAnne

Lilesmom, I am so jealous that you've finished your Christmas shopping. I've barely made a dent in mine and I have so many people to buy for plus DH's birthday at the end of the month and MIL's on the 13th Dec! :dohh: 

Lucasmum, I'm hoping the cramps earlier were a pre-labour thing and in the next few days I'll be going into labour for sure but I doubt it. I just get the feeling that this is really going to be drawn out!

I am trying all sorts to get the show on the road though - even sex last night after about three months of nothing! :blush: also been eating pineapple and bouncing/sitting on my ball. Would love to have gone for another walk but it is freezing right now so I'm trying to think of other things I can do to encourage things to progress. Come out already baby.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm ok thanks. Henry has been moved to the baby care unit and feeding tube has been put back in :( bit sad as this feels to similar to what happened with Zack but I'm praying all will be ok. 

Xmas with us is big, we buy too much but that's the same every year. You would think we would have learnt our lesson. Can't believe little Henry is here for xmas this year. It's going to be amazing! Kind of half done with my shipping but still have lots more to get. 

Hope everyone else is well! Sounds like things are getting ready Lynanne!! How exciting!!


----------



## Lucasmum

I feel so disorganised I have naff all for christmas, I've been so lazy since finishing work I need to get off my ass and get out more :wacko:


----------



## LynAnne

Poor wee Henry. I'm sure he'll be okay, maryanne, but I understand that it can being a worry. Christmas is a big thing in our family too. Even as adults DH and I get super spoiled so I can only imagine the mountain of gifts we are going to get for our little man. Even the dog gets presents!

I don't know if things are getting ready or not! The sore cramps didn't hang around long but I've got a bit of cramping going on again now. Uncomfortable for sure. Was trying to work out what day would be best to go into labour earlier so that DH can make the most of his paternity leave :haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

Hope little Henry is doing better really soon :hugs:

Awful tightnings tonight not painful exactly but uncomfortable enough to annoy me :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

I got two days of those wavy back pains after sex
Jump him again :)
Its not meant to be a one time thing to kick start it :)
I'm not doing anything to start things anymore
I've gone opposite world again
I want her to stay till section now again 
I know I'm weird :)
Not gonna start pumping either
I'll hve leaky boobs long enough.
I think if I try start things.
I'll just hve pain for next two weeks and no benefit
It would be different if I was gonna labour
Like ye will be xx

Maryanne hugs honey
I know bub in neo is no fun xxx
Giant hugs.hope he is back on ward with u soon sweetie xxx

I feel periody every night now
But super mild.
Think its more from the weight.of her and my uterus than anything else.
Getting the odd wavy back pain still.
But only a couple a day
So nothing much
Cant believe I've only a little over 2 weeks left
Hurray :)


----------



## lilesMom

I forgot 3 people so I'm not done after all
Doh.
Darn baby brain !! 
Xmas pressies I mean


----------



## Lucasmum

I've killed Lucas' laptop I did the update no one told me that seeing as it ancient I shouldn't so it wouldn't work then tried to reinstall something else but wouldn't and now it's flashing up all kinds of shit and not actually doing anything :wacko: OH has diagnosed it as in his technical opinion "completely fucked and you can tell him" :wacko:

Glad I've got him an iPad for Christmas, I literally repel technology cost aside it's one of the reasons OH won't replace my laptop :blush: he sits cringing when I even glance in the direction of his iPad I'm sure he probably comforts it when I'm not in the room :haha: he even has a brand spanking new lap top that hardly cones out its case that I'm not allowed anywhere near, though to be fair I haven't asked if I can use it I'm to scared he may self combust :haha: but even tucked safely in its bag he keeps it well away from me, I really wish I was a little bit technology minded but I'm not it really does break once I've got my hands on it :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

I'm the same and I did computing in college for 3 years.
I was good on the theory side
But hands on I always mess things up 
Its how I met Oh , we were in the same class
He was always helping me :)

Hope u don't get totally eaten by Lucas :)
U gonna give him iPad early.
Or keep till Xmas now 
Xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Nah he knows nothing of the iPad told him ages ago there is no way on gods green earth can either me or santa afford an iPad :haha:

It's Harry Potter day at school they dress up and learn spells! Yup apparently this is part of the curriculum these days :wacko: but anyway he was so pleased to go to school looking more like Barry Trotter than Harry Potter he wasn't bothered by the lap top and said I always use dads iPad he lets me, something not right when he lets a clumsy grubby 9 year old use it without breaking into a cold sweat :blush:

Is anyone else having trouble sleeping it was gone 0300 before I finally dropped off same the night before it's driving me mad :dohh:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your all well ladies. Sorry I haven't been in that much. It's been a busy few days. Our little man is very very unwell. He has gbs infection so is on iv antibiotics in the baby care unit. The infection has spread into the fluid around his spine so it's pretty touch and go at the moment. Absolutely broken hearted but praying he will pull through. Just didn't want any of you thinking I was ignoring you, you ladies are all amazing! Please pray for my little man. Do t know what I will do if he doesn't pull through.


----------



## LynAnne

Oh no, Maryanne! I am so so sorry to hear this. I hope Henry is on the mend in no time and this is all just a horrible memory. We are obviously all here if you need to talk or anything. Thinking of you all and hoping that you'll be able to give us all good news soon. Sending lots of love.


----------



## lilesMom

Huge hugs Maryanne xxx
Poor little pet 
Hope the antibiotics work for him soon
Life is soo unfair at times.
Plain sailing this time wasn't too much to hope for.
Giant hugs xxx
Hope ur holding up as well as can be.
I know how it feels
They had to keep Simon sedated completely for 5 days
They didn't know if seizures were from stroke or infection
So he had to get a spinal and be treated for infection just in case
Its a horrible nerve wracking time
We r here if u need to chat or vent xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I hve a special prayer I got in the neo from another mom
I'll find it and say it for Henry xxx
Its lovely
Especially for babies who are struggling in the first few days xxx
Hugs again xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Yup Lucas mom last two weeks r so sleep is super patchy for me
Partly hips, mostly heartburn 
Before if I woke, id go back to sleep in seconds
Now it takes ages.
If I'm woken by anything I'm goosed for awhile
I'm back in bed now after tidying the house,.
First time I've gone back to try sleep while mouse at playschool.
I almost feel guilty doing it for no reason


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies. 

He's sedated at the moment. Had a lumbar puncture and is on oxygen and a feeding tube. I can't even hold him. This was my worst fear. I'm so afraid but I'm trying to stay strong for him. 

Hope your all doing well. Keep checking for updates.


----------



## lilesMom

Giant hugs xxx
Take one day at a time
And if that's too much take one hour or min at a time.
He is with ye,
He has everything he needs
And he won't remember any of this later in life xxx
Babies hve huge resilience
Once antibiotic kicks in and he turns the corner for the better he will be home in no time xxx
And u will treasure him above everything for knowing how precious his life is.
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

My heart aches for u hon
Cos I know what a hard time ur going through xxx
Sending u virtual hugs xx
Wish I could give u real ones xxx


----------



## LynAnne

You are doing amazingly, Maryanne. Henry is lucky to have such a strong mummy looking out for him. As lilesmom says take it one day, one hour, one minute at a time. Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in soon and henry will be fine, keeping you up all night and being the little monster you'd expect. My heart truly goes out to you and you're in my thoughts.


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh Maryanne you are very much in my thoughts and prayers as is little Henry and the rest of the family life is so fecking cruel big hugs to you all :hugs:q


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you all. Your support means so much to me. 

He's doing ok. The consultant said he's made real progress through the night and he his chances are great since its been caught early. 5 days of sedation and antibiotics and then he should be moved back to a normal ward to recover. 

I don't want to bring anyone down though so won't post in here much about it. Last thing you want to hear about being so close to having your babies. You need to hurry up though, need some good news to cheer me up xx


----------



## Lucasmum

That sounds promising he is a little fighter post as much as you want if you need to rant moan laugh or cry we are here for you :hugs:

I hope Zack is having a happy birthday I know how much it meant for you to be home with him and all back to normal but I bet he won't mind and I'm sure you will make it up to him after :flower:

Nothing exciting going on here except I can't do my shoe laces up properly anymore :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

Post all u like hon
Don't leave us xxx
That's great he had a good night
Poor little pet xxx

I just commented earlier how putting on my socks and shoes makes me breathless Lucas mom
We def approaching the finish line for pregnancy :)


----------



## lilesMom

Had Simons new social worker out there
She is really lovely
And was so helpful.
Going to try sort some stuff for us
Great to feel u hve back up against all the red tape


----------



## Lucasmum

That's great you got a good one seem to be few and far between these days with the amount of pressure and red tape, I hope she can help with some extra equipment or home adaptions or even just to be a support :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

She talked the talk anyway :)
Hee hee
Last was all promises but no delivery
This one seems like she is very on the ball
Fingers crossed she follows through.
I think she will though.
Seemed lovely and professional too.

I got no snooze after.
I don't know why I'm always a little nervous before they call
Its just social worker makes me think of bad parenting
And kids being removed.
Even though I know no fear of that here
Think its from telly :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Yeah I get what you mean there seems to be such a stigma attached to seeing a social worker I think people just assume they are there to protect vulnerable children but don't look past the fact that that is more than abused and neglected kids, doesn't help that when you hear a news story involving social workers it's because there usually have been serious failings they never publicise the good stuff these people do :wacko:

Anyway I hope she works out well :flower:

Got a meeting at the school shortly for the residential trip next sept, it's only 5 days away and Lucas really wants to go but I'm not so sure he will cope with it I've paid an initial £10 deposit but will decide for sure after today's meeting :wacko: if he can go they want another £50 before they break up for Christmas and then another £200 before the end of July I swear they think we are made of money, also have to pay £30 today for his Harry Potter studio tour trip next month where do they think we get it all from :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

That's costly alright 
If ur not sure he be ok especially
Hope he loves it if ye decide its for him.
Xxx

Yeah she was lovely.
Hve met a few now cos Simon is in therapy since he was born :)
Out of 4, they were all nice 
But 2 were good and 2 u may as well ask thin air :)
So 50:50 for us
Glad we hve good one now :)


----------



## lilesMom

Hope henry is doing well Maryanne xxx
All thinking of ye xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Well it looks and sounds amazing quite fancy it myself without a bunch of school kids of course :haha: I've decided he can go just gotta save up now :wacko:

How's Henry doing today?


----------



## lilesMom

Very good.
He will be delighted with u
Xx


----------



## LynAnne

Ugh, had some painful tightenings low in my bump tonight that have been super uncomfortable. No rhyme or reason to them but whatever. It's horrible not knowing what to expect, I have no idea what contractions actually feel like. I feel like I'll never know that it's really happening until it is waaay too late!


----------



## Lucasmum

A lot of pain here tonight as well still don't think it will come to much just my body preparing :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Little Henry is doing ok thank you. Making small steps but I'm taking it all as good signs. Just very tired. 

Sorry to hear your all in pain. Don't miss that at all. It is nice to have my body back to myself. Although my hips are still very very sore. 

That's so much money lucusmum! Don't know how they think normal families can afford it.

Glad the social worker was nice lilesmom! Finding a good one is rare. Hope she can help you more.


----------



## Lucasmum

That's good to hear small steps are good :cloud9:

Keep thinking I should get my ass into gear and actually pack the hospital bag with all the pains and stuff rather than wait till the night before the induction :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Morning ladies hope your all well. Any babies born during the night???? I'm constantly checking!


----------



## lilesMom

Nope here
Still snug as,a bug :)
And will prob remain so till evicted :)
I do get pains sometimes 
But only very random few
My body is prepping
But very slowly so think it prob won't get there before Drs do
But I'm grand cos I know I cant go over
Not even going to due date
I'm potentially cutting 15 days off
If I would hve gone over due
So no fear of me :)

Glad little henry is making progress
Small steps all add up to a giant one in the end 
Xxx
So sorry ye had to go through this though.

I'm hoping my chat distracts u
Rather than think I'm blathering on while your struggling xxx
If you know what I mean


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry to hear ye r both in pain girls.
But its all work ye wont half to do later
Its like the study before the exam.

Lynanne u will do great hon.
Nobody knows what contractions feel like before hand
And they r different for different people.
When I was being induced and getting to 4 cm
Like prelabour
I asked nurse am I in labour now
She kind of smiled
And said no not properly yet.
I was a bit put out and was like how can u tell?
She said she just could
She was so right
Your whole demeanor and face and attitude changes in labour
Well mine did anyway
U get very focused and blank out the surroundings
You will know hon.
If u can do normal stuff and talk your not in proper labour yet

That's my best vague description of mine anyway
Someone else might be a le to better describe it 
Xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Once again it's a dwindled to nothing apart from back ache this morning did kinda wonder last night if something may happen though obviously not! Does anyone get sharp stabbing pains in their bump remember having a few before now near my belly button but last night they were pretty intense but very localised to the one area, seeing the midwife today so I'll mention it, it's almost like something inside is ripping I do have a lot of old scar tissue in that area so could be that I suppose :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah I do.
When she headbutts my ligaments down in the left hand side of base of tummy
Hurts like hell,
Almost like a cutting pain


----------



## lilesMom

I think its linked to my spd pain
Cos its left side is most affected on me
Think all my muscles on that side r weak and sore anyway
Her pressure just aggravates it


----------



## maryanne1987

Dont be silly lilesmom. I'm grateful for all the support. It means a lot to me. 

How long is it left for you now lilesmom? I'm so excited for you! 

Lynanne it's so hard on your first but honestly I know you have have probably heard it a million times but you will just know when your in labour. I can't be too helpful as my labours are different to most people's, I seem to give birth in record times but it is true that once your having proper contractions you can't think or focus on anything else. No point telling you it's going to hurt as you already know but for me just thinking that every contraction brings you closer to meeting your baby really helped me. Also breathing, I've never tried it before but those long controlled breathes made things a lot calmer for me. 

I had them lucusmum in the last two weeks. They scared me but triage said it was normal. Sometimes they hurt so much. Not sure what causes them as only had them with aurora and Henry, on my first I didn't get any at all.


----------



## lilesMom

2 weeks Monday eeekkkk
:)
I've finally gotten to the wanting to savour my last few days of preg
I've turned down my pace a lot.
I'm resting more
I honestly just kind of hve to
And I feel a bit better for it
I've only 8 more playschool days till baby :)
I'm glad my projects are at an end
So I feel like I can sit back for a bit.


----------



## lilesMom

I get pain in the middle of the bump when turning in bed
It does feel like ripping
Sometimes the muscles can over seperate there from all the belly stretching
Just hoping it all goes back to normal after
I always hve mild back pain
But preg ramps it up big time


----------



## LynAnne

I know that you ladies are right. When labour does start I'll know. It's just the waiting that's getting to me, every slight cramp or twinge or tightening has me wondering if it's beginning. But no, I'm still here waiting! I will say that nesting 100% kicked in this morning though. I've tidied my hall, his room, our bedroom and the living room. I even went as far as to clear out some of the units in my living room, dusted and disinfected all the surfaces - including the door! I've still to do the dishes, clean the bathroom and the kitchen but that can wait just now. Also, really need to hoover but we bought a new one online last week and are still waiting for it to arrive. I refuse to use the old one as the dog is shedding like crazy (winter coat time) and the suction in the old one isn't great.

My back is a little achy and I can feel very light cramps in my lower bump but I bet a lot of that has to do with the non stop cleaning for about three hours! Oh well, I do love a clean house, it puts me in such a nice mental state, and now I can pretty much relax for the rest of the day which is nice!

How is Henry doing, maryanne? How are you holding up? Don't worry about posting about him here - that's exactly what we are here for! We may all be virtually strangers to one another but I certainly care about all of you and your families! 

How are the pains today, lucasmum? I almost thought it might be the start of something for me too last night but nope! These babies sure like to keep us guessing!

Lilesmom, I don't tend to get bump pain in bed but the pelvic pain when turning over is crazy. I hope it disappears pretty quickly after LO appears!


----------



## Lucasmum

Just back from the midwife she seems to think some sort of nerve pain and I tend to agree I have a lot of nerve damage in my stomach and where things are all stretched outta shape and place it's probably just from that makes sense I suppose :flower:

Also from last weeks appointment when the head was free we are now 4/5's engaged I'm right in thinking that's nearly fully engaged aren't I and it doesn't count the other way no wonder the last week sitting has been uncomfortable.

Got to start hand expressing colostrum ready for my induction I put it off last week as I wasn't sure what I was doing but she explained all fully and I feel ready to go with it now :flower:

How's our gorgeous little Henry this afternoon and his gorgeous mummy doing :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hurry up ladies!!! I'm getting impatient lol. 

He's ok. Making progress which is good. I'm meant to be going home to get some sleep tomorrow and to have a shower, DH will take over but I dont think I can cope with leaving him at the moment.


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne that made me tired reading it :)
Good on ya.
Def nesting xxx
I had a 1.5 hr sleep while mouse at playschool today
Just had a snooze with him there now too
Despite actually sleeping pretty well last night!!
I'm hibernating :)
Hope ur new hoover comes soon
When the urge is on, ots yucky when something gets in the way

I def care about ye and your families too xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I thought it was counted kind of opposit.
Doesn't 4/5 mean it has 3 more to go
But I'm not sure cos they never tell us that stuff here.
Missy mouse was in my pelvic bone head down
But today she was sideways.
Her head felt like she was trying to burrow out the side.
Back to half down half sideways now again the mouse.
She is gonna be trouble :)
U sound like ur gearing up much more than me though
I only get mild af like at night
And the odd back pain
Think more to do with pressure and bad muscles 
Than labour.
Not sure if my mom was hinting all my sleeping might be something
But I think its just me finally relaxing

Maryanne I know what u mean
If u feel u can rest at home 
Def take the chance.
Henry be just fine with dad xxx
I left once when Simon was in,
Went to hve tea with my inlaws
I lived too far away for home
But the bit of normality was nice.
Xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh arse I googled it it's not the good way should of stayed in my happy little bubble :haha:

So today I have put all her clothes away and near enough packed my hospital bag go me, it made me realise how much I'd bought in the little sizes but hardly any 0-3 I thought it was the other way round it was nice going through it though as I had been buying and just storing till I got storage sorted, Lucas also chose her going home outfit :cloud9:

Maryanne I know how you feel I wouldn't want to leave either but a shower st home might be nice and sleep will be helpful with Henry he needs you as strong and refreshed as can be :hugs:

I managed to drop my phone today I have been gloating for a while that though I'm pants with technology at least my phone hasn't got cracks all over the screen, it's not to bad but OH spotted it right away and has been teasing me for ever since :cloud9:

Lucas and I are selling lots of unused bits on the Facebook sales sites as he wants his phone screen repaired and I told him he needs to pay part of it himself as its expensive once his has been paid I think I'll be having what's left over to do mine :haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

So just had my first go at hand expressing here's hoping she's not to hungry I have 5ml syringes I have about 0.1 ml :haha: they did say I could add to the syringe over a 24 hour period before feeezing I still don't think I'll ever end up with 5ml in total never mind filling all 4 of them :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry wasn't sure if I should let u alone or tell u.
Thought it was weirdly opposite alright
But starting to engage is brill
She could be like my little nugget and change everyday :)

Best of luck raising phone money xxx

My phone has a big crack in it too.
And to charge it , I hve to take out the battery
And out it in in my old smashed phone to charge
I alternate the two batteries
So between my two crocked phones.
I hve one that works mostly :)


----------



## lilesMom

Finally 37 weeks in morn
Term
Hurray

Half thinking bout starting expressing on Mon again
I'm so decisive :)
I only got drops last time too Lucas mom
Only collected in the funnel
Not enough to drop into bottle
Haven't leaked in awhile now either


----------



## lilesMom

Really want a chicken burger tonight
Stupid cravings
Already just took Rennie for heart burn


----------



## Lucasmum

I'll keep at it I guess a few drops is better than nothing and I'm hoping that if I keep it up the supply will be better and you never know within a week I may have filled my syringes :haha:

I'm goig with the thought she only has to drop 4 more how ever cars it is rather than she is only dropped down 1 it makes me feel a bit better well it did till I told OH she only gotta get down another 4 and he asked what the starting point one stupid man :haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

I could go with a chicken burger right now we had lemon and herb chicken with roasties but a spicy KFC burger would go down a treat :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

I had to express for Simon for the first week
I only started getting decent.bits after 5 days
But it gradually increased over that time
It wil give u a head start when the time comes xxx

Haha
Silly men
She is on the way now anyway
Which is great
Expressing will prob help too xx


----------



## lilesMom

I've killer heartburn but I'm hungry
Not eating as much these days
Everything makes me sick.
Might hve to get up and get something though
Cant sleep either


----------



## Lucasmum

I keep reading how heart burn should be getting better mine is getting bloody worse especially when I go to bed :wacko:

May have another go in a minute nothing on the TV so might as well do something :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Me too
Its putting me off food it's so bad
But hunger makes it worse if too hungry
I cant win with it
Bump.is def lower
It should be better
Prob the extra hormones cos my hip is sorer too


----------



## Lucasmum

I've gone of food completely nothing seems to take my fancy only eat because I have to as well as the heart burn I still suffer really badly with constipation oh the joys! 

Managed to get a whole 1ml my right boob seems more generous :haha: so rewarded myself with a few squares of choccie :blush:

Few tummy cramps as well but they don't mean anything either these days it's quite normal :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

Just had cornflakes
Seemed like the least heartburny thing we had
And fastest.
Just eating to try appease heartburn all the time.


----------



## maryanne1987

Sorry to hear your struggling with hand expressing lucusmum :( even with an established supply I still get pretty much nothing if I try by hand. At least your encouraging milk production though, probably find once you can use a pump after birth there will be loads as you said you had a great supply last time. Fx it's the same this time for you. How exciting getting all your things ready! I remember being so excited doing it. We let Zack pick his first outfit, I think it's lovely to get the older ones involved. 

See now I want a chicken burger lilesmom :rofl: I'm stuck with crappy hospital food. Yey for 37 weeks!!!! It feels like a lifetime ago i was 37 weeks. Baby wasn't even due till Sunday, instead he will be coming up a week old by then. 

My heartburn got massively worst towards the end. Apparently it's a good sign. Your body realises hormones to soften the pelvic muscles and cervix and that can have a knock on effect and cause heartburn. It sucks. Like the last few weeks aren't hard enough already!!


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm getting excited now I think with just a week to go and it's fairly busy one cot is being built tomorrow then I can see if the matteress fits, Sunday we are meeting up with OHs mum and will probably go back to hers so I can have cuddles with my niece, Monday my heating man is coming hoping he can fix it this time :wacko: ties wed and thurs have to go on cleaning bathroom lounge and kitchen then Friday is Lucas b rthday and then it's D day :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

I didn't hve my chicken burger.
Might get one today somewhere :)
Made do with cornflakes
Was right choice
They cured the heartburn ( mostly)
Had to get up and hve crackers in middle of night
Stomach was raw.
Like first tri again.

Maryanne hows henry doing hon
Are they feeding him your milk through tube
Or the drip type food awhile?
Simes had the drip for a good bit
But took to my milk no probs after xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

He's doing well lilesmom! His latest results from his spinal fluid were clear!!! He still has to finish the antibiotics but they are going to let him wake up from sedation today!! I'm so so happy. It means I will be able to hold him. He will be in special care unit till Monday afternoon and then will be moved to the baby ward. Then it's a few days of light therapy for his jaundice and he will be monitored but hopefully be going home this time next week. He will need further tests as he grows as the chance of the gbs infection causing things like deafness, damage to his lungs etc is high but they said that will be a case of watching him as he grows. He's still getting mummys milk through a tube and hopefully Monday they are going to try latching him on. 

How is everyone feeling today? I really sympathise with you all. The last few weeks are so hard. I honestly can't believe how much better I feel now he's out. I feel like a new woman. Hang in there, your beautiful little ones will be here soon.


----------



## maryanne1987

My favourite picture from before he got so poorly. He's the cutest little thing.


----------



## lilesMom

Aw he is gorgeous hon xxx
Glad he is on the mend.
I know its horrible yo be told he might hve complications later
But they really like to present worse case scenario to cover their own asses.
With every child u might encounter these things as they grow
But most parents aren't aware of it like we are.
Hopefully he escapes any complications later
But if he does hve something mild
Forewarned is better
Cos u can help him right away to cope with it
Simes wouldn't be as good as he is
If he didn't hve therapy since being a little dot.
I'm rambling now :)
Soo glad u get cuddles soon.
It is horrible not being able to hold them 
Xxx
That's why I was overly attached to Simon for about 2.5 yrs :)


----------



## lilesMom

Just as well I hibernated yest
Simes awake half the night with his cough
Between that and heartburn it was a crappy night


----------



## LynAnne

So happy to hear that, maryanne. You must be thrilled! I know there may be complications later on but at least you know you've got a wee fighter there! A gorgeous little fighter! That news has made my day.

Lilesmom, poor Simon and you being up all night. That's no fun. My sleep is so broken now that I've found I can manage with only a few hours sleep which is good considering what I'm in for in the next few weeks! Heartburn has gotten so much worse for me too even though he's clearly dropped. I hate heartburn!

Lucasmum, only a week? That's come in so fast and with a week like you've got planned it'll go so much faster!! :happydance:

I really want this little guy to decide to make an appearance in the next couple of days. I just want to meet him! Plus I'd love not to be super achy anymore!


----------



## maryanne1987

It honestly has been my worst nightmare lilesmom. Zack was rushed off to special care unit and ventilated for 5 days after being born and my worst nightmare was this happening again. I know it's something different this time but still had a similar outcome. And I am worried for his future seeing how much poor Zack has had to struggle but I'm just going to have to take that a day at a time. He's alive which to be honest is amazing as at one point it looked like he wouldn't pull through. It was 50/50. Annoyed at the hospital for not repeating the gbs test closer to my due date seeing as I've been gbs positive every pregnancy, and was in this pregnancy earlier on but was told at 35 weeks the swab was negative. So he wasn't monitored like he should have been after birth. Consultant said test should have been repeated so I really do need to look into that.


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no lilesmom :( poor little thing really has a tough time doesn't he. Can't be nice for you either. I hope you are both ok? 

Lynanne I'm still checking every few hours for updates. Hoping to hear some babies news very soon! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## lilesMom

I've tested gbs + earlier on in this preg
Hve had two clear tests since but I'm Ireland
They treat u as if ur pos if u ever get a pos
Effectively they ignore my two neg since
Which is a good precaution.
She said the tests aren't very reliable and if u test pos once
U should be considered pos


----------



## Lucasmum

That's good news about Henry I bet you can't wait for cuddles :cloud9:

Got the cot up this morning and the matteress fits so going to head out shortly for some fresh air and hopefully will get the sheets


----------



## Lucasmum

Had a lovely wander round town today was wet and miserable out but I quite enjoyed it, also bumped into my friend and her teeny tiny newborn in mothercare so that was nice to meet her she is adorable so so small :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry I only half replied earlier.
Mouse decided I shouldn't be on the phone anymore
Then I went to visit my friend and her bubba.
She is 7 weeks and its my first time seeing her!!
Bad me
But they live a longish drive away
And Simon has been sick lots
So I finally went on my own today 
She is gorgeous.

Maryanne I understand it being ur worst nightmare
In all honesty if little missy has to go to neo at all 
I'll be petrified of repeat
Even if its not.
Hugs hugs hon xxx 

Little missy gone head down again but not super low.
Had a good bit of mucus plug earlier
Enough I felt it coming out, sorry TMI
But no pink or anything
So still prob renewable.


----------



## maryanne1987

How's your little man feeling now lilesmom? 

Did you get the sheets after lucusmum?


----------



## lilesMom

He is good thanks.
Ate like a little horsie today
So is hopefully on the mend :)
How ye doin xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hi how is everyones weekend?
Just tidied the house 
Its always so messy of I go missing
Even for a few hours

Hows henry today Maryanne xxx

Babies r soo close now for us all xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

He's good thank you lilesmom, awake and having a cuddle with his mummy. Honestly I'm never going to put him down. He's not covered in wires and tubes anymore so can see his beautiful little face again. Honestly I'm so happy. 

Lilesmom I'm so excited for you all. Glad Simon is feeling better. My house is the same. I'm dreading what it will look like by the time I finally get home.


----------



## LynAnne

Glad to hear everyone is doing well, especially the good news about Henry!

I think that I may have lost a bit of my mucus plug this morning. It wasn't all that much but to be honest I'm not even sure what is a normal amount to lose! I'm aware this doesn't necessarily mean anything but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it means I'll have my little boy in the next week at least.


----------



## lilesMom

That's fab news Maryanne xxx
Really happy for ye xx
Enjoy ur cuddles xx

Lynanne its all progress
Was it pinky or green?
Everything I've lost has been green/yellowy
Been losing bits for weeks.
But I think its closer to labour signs if pinky
Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

What colour was it lynanne? If it was yellow it's normal to lose plug at this stage, if it has blood in it or is brown tinged then it could be the start of things. Bloody show normally happens close to labour starting unless you have had a sweep.


----------



## LynAnne

Just yellow at the moment (lovely!) but still, it's so reassuring to know my body is slowly moving things in the right direction. My sister didn't lose any of her plug until the night before she was induced and, yes, I know everyone is different but I really don't want to be induced so I'll take any little sign that things are progressing.


----------



## lilesMom

Things r def moving in the right direction for u hon xx
Great news.
Would be great to avoid induction if u can xx

Hope your still getting ur cuddles Maryanne xxx

Lucas mom hows ur weekend?

Losing more bits of plug everyday now
Its def increasing but still not major amounts.
She is putting on a bit of downwards pressure again
So that's prob why
I've been a bit teary
And hve got two spots as well
I haven't had spots since before bfp
Think my hormones r def changed.
But prob not enough to save me from the section :)
This never happened with Simon though
Still early enough days
Only barely gone 37 :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad everyone is well awwww yay to proper Henry cuddles :happydance:

Lynanne I hope the plug going is the start of something, I've not lost any plug at all yet 

Got the sheets yesterday and today went to the cash and Cary got enough washing powder, softener, wipes, cat food, washing up liquid, loo and kitchen roll to last us into at least February well maybe not the loo roll I think my boys eat it :wacko: then onto the reptile shop to stick up on frozen mice so if nothing else at least the animals won't go hungry and we can wipe our bums :haha:

Worn out after all the walking about though :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

It's so exciting but frustrating watching every little symptom and twinge thinking is it the start of things. Part of me misses it, part of me is so glad it's over. It's crazy looking at my little boy now and thinking that this time last week I was packing my bags to be induced. 

Sounds like a busy day lucusmum! Good to be prepared, I did similar last weekend. Well all except for the frozen mice as that would be weird lol. 

Hope your feeling ok lilesmom. How are you getting on with the iron tablets? Forgot to ask you


----------



## Lucasmum

Silly question do I need to put a baby towel in my hospital bag?


----------



## maryanne1987

I didn't. They wrapped him in a hospital towel as soon as he was born and our hospital don't bath babies, they leave that for you to do at home. Not sure if all hospitals work like ours though.


----------



## Lucasmum

I don't remember packing one with Lucas but they did show me how to bath him I assume I used hospital towels :shrug: maybe I'll put one in just in case :shrug:

Managed to hand express a full 5ml syringe in the last 24 hours :happydance: 

Also got given 3 packs of maternity knickers today and an absolute ton of breast pads from OH's sister she never produced any milk so no need for them :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Our hospitals give u nothing 
We hve to bring everything including towel
Must check if I hve one in
I'll be like that next weekend.
And or one after.
Ur so close now Lucas mom xx

Maryanne so glad henry is doing well xxx
Great to hve him for cuddles xx
Is it today he goes on ward with u
Or are the lights in the neo too.
U be home so soon now xxx

Lynanne u been quiet cos of weekend
Or labour?
Hope its labour xxx

Nothing new here.
Mouse up for an hour and half at 4 am
Driving me bonkers playing in bed .
Beeping my nose to get me to laugh.
Doh.
Conked then this morn for playschool
But had to wake him for meds anyway
Hate waking him.
He is gone off now
Time to shower and prob catch up on sleep

Been mildly itchy last few nights
Hoping its allergies.
Had blood test last week but no results yet
Should hve rang me if something wrong though
Heading to my own Dr today or tomorrow 
Not sure if I'm too tired today or not :)

Sorry Maryanne nearly forgot to answer
Iron is ok.
I'm bold and only take it every second day to give my tummy a break
It only went the tiniest bit under range anyway
So I figure I don't need loads.


----------



## LynAnne

Oh how I wish I'd been quiet because of labour, lilesmom, but I'm still (sort of) patiently waiting. Had a moderately busy weekend with seeing a lot of family but also pretty relaxed with DH. I think everyone is trying to see us before the baby arrives which is nice but I feel like I have to keep reminding everyone that it could be another two weeks yet! Everyone is really excited though, making predictions for his arrival and I'm just sat here like, he'll come whenever he comes! 

Maryanne, I hope you and Henry are doing well.

Lilesmom, I feel you on the lack of sleep although mine wasn't caused by a small child - just needing to pee a lot last night!

Lucasmum, sounds like you were busy this weekend! Is that you almost all ready for lo's arrival?


----------



## maryanne1987

I was hoping you had been quiet cause of labour too Lynanne! Lol. Still your almost at the finishing line now. Anymore plug or any other signs? 

I hope the itchiness is nothing lilesmom. OC sucks. I was hoping to avoid it this time. Ended up having it worse than last time. My liver levels are only just starting to fall now. Fingers crossed your results are normal. I don't blame you not taking your iron everyday. Those iron supplements are horrible. Can't wait to get off mine now. 

Yes it's today we left the intensive care unit and moved to the children's ward. His little heated cot is right next to me bed and I can cuddle him whenever I want. I'm so happy. He's just so perfect. Can't believe we almost lost him.


----------



## lilesMom

Yours was caused by a small child Lynanne :)
Your little bubba making u pee :)
U will hve him to cuddle so soon xxx
It's nice people r interested and care
But cam totally see it being annoying too
No one asking me much
Cos they all know I've section date
So we all half assume that's it then :)

Maryanne that's fab ye hve moved 
And u can cuddle him when u like xxx
Great news xxx 
:)


----------



## lilesMom

I'm prob just paranoid about the itching
Cos its this time with Simon is came on first.
Fingers crossed I escape it 
Thanks xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Awww yay to Henry coming onto the ward I'd never put him down again :flower:

Pretty much ready just need to tackle the bathroom and kitchen and catch up with some washing, spent the last two weeks cooped up so trying to get out this week a bit me and OH are out for lunch today as our stupid heating man didn't bother turning up! And I needed to grab the last couple bits for lucas' birthday

Loads of aches and pains but I've stopped reading anything into it


----------



## LynAnne

Lost a little more of my mucus plug although this time it was even less that yesterday's. I think it may have been slightly pink tinged but that may have been my eyes playing tricks on me! :shrug: it's crazy that in the early stages of this pregnancy I was petrified of seeing anything remotely pink and now I'm hoping to so that it could mean the start of something.

Nesting is still very much here. I scrubbed the bathroom this morning and then proceeded to paint the grout in the shower with that grout paint pen thing as it was looking a bit yucky and I've been meaning to do it for ages. Looks a million times better now. I've got a really sore back and cramps now like I would the day before AF - shower or sign of impending labour I do not know. Still not getting my hopes up though. Gotta do the ironing, dishes and hoovering now.


----------



## Lucasmum

Sounds like your little man could be with you very soon lynanne :happydance:


----------



## LynAnne

I'd like to think so but I think I'm probably just over analysing every little thing. I honestly feel like I'm going to be pregnant for forever :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Fingers crossed for u hon xxx
Sounds promising
Hope it develops for u.
Be lovely to see bub num 2.
We be halfway there :)
Xxx

Dr check up tomorrow.
I'm swelling more and thought had trace of ketones in urine
But tested again and clear
So maybe its normal preg thing 
I'm way too paranoid something is gonna go wrong!!
Gotta shake it and enjoy last two weeks


----------



## lilesMom

Hows Tetris settled in Lucas mom?


----------



## maryanne1987

I haven't put him down all day!! Lol. He's amazing. 

Oooh Lynanne I'm hoping it's a good sign for you! Baby news soon hopefully. 

Awww lilesmom hope things settle down for you soon. Sounds like your having a rough time. 

Hope all is well lucusmum!


----------



## Lucasmum

We do need another baby to even out numbers :haha:

Tetris has settled well ate well yesterday so that's a good sign :flower:

Washed the blanket Lucas came home from hospital in and made the mistake of telling him he was the only baby in the family to have one, they were designed so you got one with your first and it was passed to your other children, it was knitted by his great nanny who passed away before any more children were born (apart from her step great grandson born a few months after lucas who she deemed not worthy of one) well anyway he heard nothing more than "mine" he loves a blanket anyway wrapped himself in it and managed to dollop pizza all over it :dohh:

Called the heating man tonight as he didn't turn up today he said he has to wait for the go ahead from our land lady, told him she has given it the fact that he wants cash payment and she has transferred us the money which is sat ready and waiting for him is not good enough for him, so he hasn't even ordered the fecking parts needed!


----------



## lilesMom

I'm just being a dumbiemaryanne
Looking forward to having her out in my arms :)

Glad Tetris is doing well xx

Hope heating guy calls
Its actually really warm here at the mo
16 and sunny today
Hope it isn't too cold over there xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

It's not to cold and it's only the front room be so the other rooms are warm bloody annoying though :wacko:

Lucas has a new fixation it happens a lot he fixates on something and becomes obsessed till the next thing all part of the ADHD and autism but the new one is adverts it's driving me bonkers, when it was trains or buses or clocks it was bearable but the constant reciting of adverts and the fecking rating system he has for them all makes me want to gag him :wacko::dohh::haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Simes used to love adverts.
He has gone off them now though.
Can def imagine it getting irritating if being repeated though :)
Simes couldn't do that.
:)
Prob would hve if he could hve id say

My tummy is ill last few days.
I'm hungry a lot 
But when I eat its not agreeing with me
No matter what it is.
Gggrr


----------



## Lucasmum

It's Christmas ads that have done it I'm hoping that it's a short lived phase :thumbup:

Awww no to having a bad tum I hope it passes really quick for you :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

I'm a bit of a softie for Xmas ads myself :)

Thanks hon xx


----------



## Lucasmum

I've spent the evening searching for beautiful rainbow tattoos but nothing is taking my fancy :wacko: OH knows what I'm after and could knock something up in moments for me but I'd be waiting till this baby is 21 :dohh: going to have to designer cheat on him me thinks to get what I want :haha:

Also went through Lucas' birthday present stash considering he had a few days away as his present he's not done so bad he has a new hockey stick but that's a 3 way present from me OH and his boss, new elbow pads, an American football, PJs and new clothes he wasn't supposed to get much at all :wacko: I think I'm a bit of a soft touch :blush: I've also ordered him a personalised medal holder as I'm sick of picking them up all the time, it was originally a birthday present for him from the new baby but I've decided to hold it back and take it to the hospital so she can give it to him then as I was going to get something anyway for her to give him at the hospital so makes sense rather than buy something else :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

I'm beginning to hate night time!!
Used to love my bed
Now its a bit sucky!!!

He will love his presents xx
Lucky Lucas .
We always go present over board too
We never had much growing up
Feels good to be able to spoil them then xx


----------



## LynAnne

Another bit of mucus plug this morning and definitely pink tinged. Spending the day with my sister and niece so hoping that being productive and busy brings on labour! 

Lucas sounds like a lucky boy with all those presents! I should try and sort DH's birthday presents today but I know I probably won't!

Lilesmom, I don't like bedtime now either. Im either lying awake while DH snores beside me or I'm trying to turn over but struggling from hip/pelvic pain.


----------



## maryanne1987

That's such a good sign Lynanne! I'm so excited for you. 

I'm hating sleep to but for a whole different reason. These wards are so noisy! I've forgotten what sleep is. Plus my hips are still pretty bad. Guess it might take a while to get back to normal after carrying round a 9lber lol. 

Bet your excited about lucus birthday! Last one before he becomes a big brother! Can't wait to get home and celebrate zacks. Killed me being away for it. And I get what you mean about the obsessions/fixations, they can be really hard to cope with.


----------



## Lucasmum

I also hate bed time I just can't sleep or get comfy I also in a lot of pain then OH rolls over and moans his back hurts I've usually been awake most of the night and to be quite honest when he does I feel I could quite happily stab him in the eye, it must be so tough for him to be able to sleep snore and fart all night all at once :growlmad:

OH lynanne is getting close now due date for you tomorrow sounds like he won't keep you waiting to much longer :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne that's fab
Hopefully soon for u now
Great to see ur body gearing up and getting closer xxx
Is it tomorrow ur offered a sweep?
With these signs and one u could be off very soon 
Or u might go before that hopefully xxx

Maryanne hosp is,a killer
Get f all sleep
I find the beds super incomfy too
Once back in ur bed hopefully ur hips improve fast xx

Lucas mom , it annoys me when Oh complains of bad sleep too.
I'm like really well u saw u asleep for most of the ruddy night

Last night was first night in yonks Simon slept really well.
His appetite I back too
Think he is finally adjusting to the epilim
Took him ages poor pet
But great to see him happy.

Made me realise how much of my bag sleep is from pregnancy though.
But def soooo happy he has adjusted so much better.

Off to gp now 
Still itchy
But my shampoo company changed the smell of it
So I have to switch shampoos
Wah!!!
So very easily could be that at fault.
Least I'm going to Dr anyway.
Will get her to look up last weeks vbloods
And prob do more
Xx


----------



## LynAnne

Nothing happening yet at least. I dont know if anything will! I have my midwife appointment on Thursday so I will be offered a sweep then. If nothing has happened before then hopefully that will kick start it all and then at the weekend I can tell you all about my baby boy.

Maryanne, is there anything worse than trying to sleep in a noisy hospital? My sleep was so broken last year when I had surgery from all the different machines going off and people moving about. Nightmare! 

Lucasmum, DH has complained recently about sore shoulders and back from work and I just roll my eyes. They have no idea what it is like to be tired and achy! :haha:

Lilesmom, hope things are okay at the doctors today. Glad to hear Simon is finally adjusting to his meds.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm actually on baby watch Lynanne! I keep checking in every couple of hours. Fingers crossed things get moving for you soon. 

I so happy to read Simons improving lilesmom. Poor little thing. He has so much to deal with. Must be so tough for you too. How did the doctors go?


----------



## LynAnne

Totally feel like he's just teasing me, pretending he will be here soon when in fact he'll have me waiting forever. I'm trying my absolute best to remain patient but it is hard to now that my body seems to be gearing up for labour! I'm probably just overanalysing things. Yeah?


----------



## maryanne1987

No i don't think so. Your due date is tomorrow so it really could be any time now. I found the not knowing when it would happen tough, on my first I went two weeks over and those two weeks were some of the longest and toughest weeks I've ever had. Every little twinge sent me thinking I was in labour. I know they say baby will come when baby is ready but honestly I got so sick of hearing that.


----------



## LynAnne

I'm starting to feel like he won't go overdue two weeks at least but this waiting around hoping my body jumps into action is nuts. I just want to meet my little man so badly!


----------



## Lucasmum

maybe over analysing but we all do it especially as close as you are, it's not as though we all know what we are looking for either I've not gone into labour naturally so don't have a clue what I'm looking for :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

We all over analyse
But at the same time u hve good signs ur headed in right direction Lynanne
Annoying thing about the signs is the distance to labour differs for everyone 
But having said that I do think ur hopefully not far off
Sweep on Thurs could easily kick start things for u
I think sweep works if ur getting there yourself.
Fingers crossed.

I might ask for a sweep at next appointment.
Not sure if they will want to or not though
My Dr today said she feels if I went myself and was progressing nicely
I should be safe enough to try without section
I like her and trust her
She gave me some guidelines to go by timewise
And stuff for trying myself if I did go
So now I'm letting it up to god
If I can do without section I want labour soon
If not ill wait for my section
Might be asking Oh to jump me again
I def can't be the one doing the jumping with my hips
Haha

She recommended against pumping too
I'm not sure if I want to or not
She kind of w I might find bf too difficult with Simon too 
Um..
I'm gonna,try anyway

Did bloods again to be safe
But hoping the itching is just itching :)

Hows henry doing?

Lucas mom ur so close now
Xx
How come ur told to express do u think
Is it to help induction
Help milk 
Or both? Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

You just do what you feel comfortable with lilesmom. If you want to try then try. If anything happened then they could get you into theatre quickly. But if you just want to wait till section them that's ok too. It doesn't matter how baby comes as long as your both safe and your happy. 

Henry is so much better. He's opening his eyes and looking around now. He also cries every time I put him down. Hes breastfeeding now which is amazing. They thought he might take a while to feed normally but nope, first time he got it. Can't believe he's a week old today!


----------



## lilesMom

That's fab 
He is doing great xxx
Well done henry and mum :) xxx
Everything is extra amazing when you hve had such a scare
Hugs 
I'm delighted he us better xx
Ye be home soon if he is feeding well xxx

I would like to avoid section if its safe
But its hard to tell until maybe its too late with getting stuck
But I wont be letting anything linger on this time
Sure I might not budge before my section date :)
If my section date arrives with nothing
I'll just do that.
Thanks xx


----------



## lilesMom

I thought I was like u Lynanne earlier
been losing of plug for awhile now
Had some pink when I wiped
But it was just a spot or something that bled little
That I don't know how I got down there 
Lovely pregnancy :)
I was all excited :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm hand expressing because she may have low blood sugars and be very sleepy so they want her to have some colostrum ready just in case :flower:

Its time consuming though done two syringes so far and only one was full hope she isn't to hungry :haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

That would be fab if you could avoid a section


----------



## maryanne1987

We won't be allowed home till this time next week. It's a standard with neonatal sepsis to keep them in two weeks. I literally had no idea how close he came to dying. I was talking with the midwife earlier. He had more of a chance of passing away than pulling through. He is my little fighter. Still can't believe it happened but I'm so glad he's on the mend. Even if he has been left with disabilities I don't care. He's here and that's all that matters. I'm kinda nervous about going home now. A bit worried that we will get him home and something bad will happen again.


----------



## LynAnne

Maryanne, that's crazy but Henry is certainly a little fighter. I'm so glad to hear that he is doing so much better, even feeding. I bet a part of you cant wait to get home but I totally understand your anxiety about something going wrong. I'm sure once you get home all will be fab.

Lucasmum, surely at this stage it is normal for us all to be overanalysing every little thing. Never giving birth before makes me wonder about every little thing!!

Lilesmom, if it is safe it'd be great if you could avoid the section. It's totally just a case of waiting for all of us now! Well, except Maryanne!!


----------



## Lucasmum

I think I've done my fair share of damage to the environment today :blush: I'm partial to a bit of bleach or in today's case 2 bottles

I've scrubbed my bathroom to within an inch of its life pulled out the drawer units that never come out very often it was filthy :blush: have bleached the walls, windows, tiles, toilet, sink, doors, shower and bath just need to do the floor and buy more bleach :haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

Wow I knew it was serious with Henry but never thought it was quite that bad :cry:

Glad the little man is on the ward and only one more week that's not so bad makes it bearable when you think what could have been :hugs:

Does not matter one little bit about any disabilities or struggles he may face not when he has you to fight his corner :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Sounds like your nesting is in full swing lucusmum! :rofl: j was like that the few days before induction. Don't know why I bothered though as God knows what the house will be like by the time i get home. 

Awww thank you lucusmum :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Not so much nesting more I live with 2 disgusting males and it needed doing and I have an unhealthy obsession with bleach :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

Lucasmum said:


> I'm hand expressing because she may have low blood sugars and be very sleepy so they want her to have some colostrum ready just in case :flower:
> 
> Its time consuming though done two syringes so far and only one was full hope she isn't to hungry :haha:

Ah that makes sense now.
They really do only need tiny amounts in the start
Their tummy can only handle a teaspoon amount
Which is 5 ml
So anything would keep her going for a bit

Simes got low blood sugars after birth
Which masked his seizures
Which is what made me want to pump
But hopefully things should be different this time
Do u hand express directly into syringe?
Is it hard to actually get it in
Sorry for dumb Qs :)
X


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs Maryanne
So glad he is a little toughie xxx
Hoping he wont hve lasting effects
But like u said if he does ye will deal with it
And do brilliantly for him.
Thank god he is still here with us xxx
Huge hugs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lucasmum said:


> Not so much nesting more I live with 2 disgusting males and it needed doing and I have an unhealthy obsession with bleach :rofl:

Was going to say nesting too
But haha
Yup guys def dirtier than girls.
Just as well our numbers are evening out
Although kids in general r just messy :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Hand express straight into the syringe it's quite difficult and quite amusing but I get there :haha: it's also a bit messy and I lose as much as I catch :wacko: only got I left to fill and can use the starred one up to 10pm tonight before it needs freezing so should be able to fill it


----------



## lilesMom

I could imagine it being difficult alright :)
Well done xx
How many hours till u freeze it?
Thanks


----------



## Lucasmum

I can keep it up to 24 hours in the fridge before it needs freezing and I can add to the syringe in that time period so that's handy :flower:

My cat won't leave me alone it's because I stink of bleach he loves smells can't even get nail polish out without him trying to stick his nose in :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Very good thanks xx

My cat would run a mile from smell of bleach :)

Seriously feeling done this eve
I've varicose veins in vagina with weeks

Achy but not terrible.
Think I've one in my bum now too
Hurts a lot.
Bump aches.
I'm feeling like id love to have her tonight :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Yikes not sure I would fancy varicose veins of my vagina you poor thing :hugs:

This one as much as I want her out can wait a few more days still got a few bits I want to get done :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

They actually aren't bad 
Just a bit swollen
Can be achy but not bad
I wasn't even aware that's what it was till Dr told me :)
Thought I was just a bit swollen

But the new one in my bum does ruddy hurt!!!
Gggrr.
I took paracetemol to give myself a rest from achy :)
So I'm less grumpy :)

I was fine with waiting yest too
Prob will be again tomorrow I hope :)


----------



## lilesMom

Feeling periody every night
Would love if it turned into something
But in reality know it wont :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I think washing the walls and scrubbing the floor may have been to much I can hardly move my back is shot to pieces gonna take paracetamol and have a soak in the bath :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs
Hope bath and paracetamol work for u XXX


----------



## Lucasmum

It did a bit but not much just got the usual cramps and BH to go with the back ache now :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Hope u manage to get off to sleep xx
Little missy moving g about like crazy
Sometimes she is so quiet I worry
Then starts dancing :)


----------



## Lucasmum

No such luck on the sleep front it's driving me insane now :growlmad:

Yeah I get quite patches that slightly worries me then she is bouncing away like now when we really both should be sleeping :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Haha
If I hve to lurch downstairs to pee one more time tonight i think ill go insane
She has dropped a little more
Even Dr thought she had
But still not engaged really
Dr said she is a,teeny bit but mostly in abdomen
God help me when she is engaged !!!


----------



## Lucasmum

I lose count of how many times I got up to EE and my back is so painful it really takes it outta me you would think end ugh to maybe help me sleep but nope! Only 30 more minutes and Lucas will be a st to school and I can have a nap :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

Naps r great :)
Simon gone off too
House mostly cleaned
Or as cleaned as its getting anyway.

My sis calling today to go over Simon minding instruction
Of which there r loads

My parents calling too to drop off some stuff my bro left for me at home
Including tens machine
In case I'm not section
( but prob am :))

So busy ish day but easy stuff:)

Think I'm gonna send Simon to playschool 5 days this week 
And see how he goes
He is after adjusting really well
And is brighter in the evenings now
Much less tired from it
Plus with his appetite back
Its as good a time as any to try it
If he is too tired
We go back to 4 days.


----------



## lilesMom

Constant dull ache in my bump and back
Not sure if its from bad muscles
Or the right kind of pain
It does get worse and better
But don't think there is a pattern
And its not bad
Wish I could make myself stop symptom watch
I never could stop in tww either though :)


----------



## LynAnne

Cannot believe that today is my due date. I thought this day would never come and not in a "pregnancy lasts forever" sort of way. I genuinely never thought I'd get to have a full term baby. Seems so surreal even now. 

He doesn't seem to be in any hurry to get here though, just teasing me with sore cramps and BH overnight that came to nothing. I really get the feeling he is going to keep me waiting at least another week. What a little horror! Dragging it out as much as possible, I've obviously made it too comfy in there. Anyway, I'm going to try and get on today with the last of the housework that really needs done and hopefully get him to shift!


----------



## lilesMom

Happy due date hon xxx
Great to know no matter what its max ten days or 12 now
Here its ten they let u go over
Is it 12 there?
The finish line is in sight regardless
Baby cuddles soon for u xxx
Hurray.


----------



## lilesMom

U said the 28th too so must be 12
Baby brain :)
Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Sorry for being so quiet ladies. Wifi was down in the hospital. Disappointed to see there's no friends for Henry yet!! 

Happy due date Lynanne!! Aren't you having a sweep tomorrow? That could get things moving for you, if not at least you know there's not long left! 

Are you getting excited now lucusmum? Only a few days left now!

Did you get you blood results yet lilesmom?


----------



## Lucasmum

Happy due date lynanne :happydance:

No not excited realised I still have a ton to do thought I could get some done tonight but nooooooo bloody child has been asked to train with the older age up so tonight's out, tomorrow I only have the morning as it's his cross country run then his training in the evening and Friday it's his birthday so I get the morning but have a hospital appointment smack bang in the middle of the day I need a few extra days :haha:

I did treat my self to a shiny new kitchen bin today for the simple reason mine needs a good wash in and out and it's to cold to be messing about outside with it I told OH it was broken so he would pay for one :haha:


----------



## LynAnne

Yeah, it's +12 here, lilesmom, which feels like an absolute lifetime away today even though I know that it isn't. I wish he would get a move on. I'm getting jealous that people who were due after me already have their babies :haha:

Maryanne, I have my midwife appointment tomorrow morning at 11:15 that I was told I could have a sweep at. I hope that will get things moving although I would much rather it started today and I didn't have to go to my appointment!

I just spent the best part of an hour hoovering the living room carpet, trying my best (and still failing) to get rid of all the dog fur. I'm talking on my hands and knees using the little nozzle. And what was the first thing the dog did once I put the hoover away? That's right, she rolled all over the carpet :dohh: why on earth do I bother?? We had ordered a new pet fur specific hoover a couple of weeks ago but it never showed so we cancelled the order, got our refund and we've yet to buy another. Really must do that for when baby arrives. I can't be spending ages hoovering (or not hoovering at all- yuck) when I have the little man to look after.


----------



## maryanne1987

Wow sounds like a busy few days for you! Hopefully it means they will pass quickly for you!

I will keep my fingers crossed for you Lynanne that something happens for you today. I have to laugh though as my dog always does the exact thing! Drives me insane. He rolls all over the place though. Stupid mutt.


----------



## LynAnne

It is made worse because she was bathed last week and is getting her winter coat so there's tonnes of fur everywhere! Plus she is like 90% white :dohh: She's lucky I love her so much or she'd be out the window!! :haha:

Lucasmum, Sounds like you are going to be busy over the next few days. I bet they fly in!!


----------



## Lucasmum

I know what you mean about hoovering no soon have I done it needs doing again but I do love my new Hoover though it made me feel a bit ill first time I used it and the amount of dust and dirt that came up you don't see was horrifying you think your old one isn't to bad till you see that :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> Sorry for being so quiet ladies. Wifi was down in the hospital. Disappointed to see there's no friends for Henry yet!!
> 
> Happy due date Lynanne!! Aren't you having a sweep tomorrow? That could get things moving for you, if not at least you know there's not long left!
> 
> Are you getting excited now lucusmum? Only a few days left now!
> 
> Did you get you blood results yet lilesmom?

No.
She never rang for last weeks ones.
And the ones she takes in her office take a bit
Because she has to hve them couriered to the hosp to be done
Still itchy on and off but its mild enough
So shouldn't be too bad
Or might not even be liver.
Thanks x

Silly WiFi
Hope it doesn't go on u again xxx


----------



## lilesMom

All wooden floors here so no hoover. :)
And pets aren't inside since Simon was born
But we hve no proper driveway
So I'm plagued with leaves and dirt


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope you get results soon lilesmom! Hopefully if there was anything wrong with last weeks ones they would have phoned you. Well that's how it works here when they don't lose the blood samples. Yea our most local hospital really is that rubbish. 

Just found out we should be home Monday!!! I'm so excited!!!


----------



## Lucasmum

Wow that's brilliant news :happydance: awwwvi bet Zack and Aurora will be glad to have you home and DH of course :cloud9:


----------



## Lucasmum

Ours are supposed to get in touch if something wrong A no newsbis good news kinda policy but you always need to chase it just in case :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

That's fab u be home soon hon xxx

Its same here
No news is good news
But they can forget to check too
Has happened before and I wasn't itchy then
But prob last weeks ones were ok
So hoping cant hve gone up too much in a week
If at all.
Xx

Wish I could sleep properly
I sleep for half hour then snap awake
V annoying
I hve to stay in bed with squish
So cant even go watch telly or something doh


----------



## Lucasmum

I would love to be able to sleep :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

I'm sorry for being so moany
But ..
Oooooooowwweeeee
It hurts.
If my hips r anything to go by I must hve enough relaxin for 20 pregnant ladies!!!!!

I didn't wear my bump support yest and today
Cos I feel like she moves less when I wear it
Same happened with Simon at the end
But man it hurts!!


----------



## LynAnne

Before going to bed about 11:30 I went to the bathroom and noticed pink discharge (mucus plug I think) when I wiped. I've noticed when awake that I've had period like cramping sort of in waves - I was determined to get at least some sleep if this was going to be it! Could this be the start? I don't know! Despite knowing a bloody show is normal and feeling little man move since it all started, seeing anything pink makes me go into full on worry mode that something is wrong! Now I need to see about getting more sleep/how things progress and see whether or not I need call the midwife assessment line or just hold off until my midwife appointment later today. Ahhh, I feel so confused and unprepared!


----------



## lilesMom

Hope its the start for u hon xxx
If ur pains aren't regular and strong and timeable
U should be grand to wait till midwife app
But if ur worried ring ur hosp for advice hon
It's what they r there for.
Hope its the start xxx

I've no pink
But had more plug
And hve constant af crampy too
That gets worse in places
But not proper sore
It feels like it could turn into something 
But equally could dissipate
Id love if it did.
Id really love to go today myself!!
Prob not a chance.
But cross yr fingers for me

U hve way more chance lynanne
After ur due date and all xxx 
And pink xxx


----------



## LynAnne

I managed some more sleep overnight and since I've gotten up I think my cramps are even more irregular! I noticed some watery pink discharge again this morning and so I've phoned the maternity assessment and I'm waiting on a midwife to call me back. I figured that's what they are here for, even just some reassurance from a medical professional that it is all normal. I'll ask them if I should go to my appointment too.


----------



## Lucasmum

Exciting stuff hope this is it for you :happydance:

I slept I actually managed sleep now I feel really nauseous like I wanna throw up I can't win:wacko:

Went to bed about midnight OH made me as I was in terrible pain and he thought something may happen I thought I may have overdid the spicy chicken :blush: but either way I was having pretty irregular contractions or BH's :shrug: but I went out like a light woke for a wee then again at 0630 it's heaven :happydance: still have horrible crampy pain in my bump though :shrug:


----------



## maryanne1987

Eeeeek im so excited for you Lynanne! Defo sounds like the start of things. Praying things get started properly for you soon and this early stage doesn't drag on too long. Just think you could be meeting your baby boy soon!

Hope your both feeling better now lilesmom and lucusmum. sounds like your both having a rough time atm.


----------



## lilesMom

Id still keep my appointment Lynanne.
But obvs see what they say to u
Id find it reassuring to be checked xx
Hope its early labour xxx

Still crampy here too
Its never still been there in the morn
Usually I get it at night and gone by morn
But its not very strong either so will hve to see if it progresses
Or stops.
Fingers crossed for progress .
Id love it :)
A normal birth would be amazing.
Its picking up slightly in patches
But only slightly


How ye doin Maryanne xx

Lucas mom u still sore xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

How are things lynanne 

Still sore here started getting everything out the big cupboard as the car seat was buried at the back and OH is twat and won't help because wait for it he thinks he may have pulled a muscle!!! Doing what farting!! Asshole


----------



## lilesMom

How u doin Lynanne?
Hope ur in labour xxx

Pain gone here.
Just left with upset tummy still
Might hve been that all along maybe
Doh

Lucas mom take it easy
Try hve some rest before bub arrives
Xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Dragging stuff about seems to have got rid of any lingering pains aww well I'll wait till nearly bedtime when they come back again :haha:

Get to stand in a wet mucky field this afternoon yay me :wacko: while Lucas does his cross country race, though he looks a little like (a lot like) a three legged dog on stilts he can actually go quite quick when he wants to and doesn't get distracted :haha:

Put the pram together today as well makes it all the more real :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

Mine came back
But I just throw up a little after lunch
Maybe it is a bug
They aren't very sore but are e.
Maybe I should time them and see if pattern
Its prob just cause tummy is ill
Its prob annoying my body :)

The weather here is awful
Really heavy rain showers and cold
Hope its better stand in a field weather where u are :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope all is well Lynanne? 

Lilesmom how are the pains now? How's your little man today? 

Good luck to Lucus lucusmum. What Pram did you buy lucusmum?


----------



## lilesMom

I don't think they r strong enough to be anything real

He is good thanks hon
Gone off to playschool
Should be home soon

How y doin?
Hows henry.
And ur family xxx
Not long now ye be home xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

It's quite bright out so may not be to bad :wacko:

We got the Quinny Buzz 4 it's second hand, but only paid £90 for it with everything and it's dog included so a real bargain and I won't be cross with myself the first time I scuff it :haha:

I think the frame will live in the car it's quite heavy to drag up and down stairs and I walk out past the car if I go to the shops so not a big issue.

Taking my car in tomorrow to be cleaned in and out, hasn't been done since June :blush: its sheer filth the guys I go to are really good they only charge £12 but I always feel so guilty, I only go about 3 times a year and it's a cess pit for them every time, each time I come out I make a promise to go back in a month and never do :blush:

What side are you having the baby seat on? Lucas has always been behind the passenger so I can see him driving, he's old enough for me not to keep an eye on any more so thinking about telling him he has to budge over but I think it wouldn't be long before I abandon him on the roadside he has a terrible habit of swinging his feet into the back of the chair, how OH hasn't killed him is beyond me :haha: OH doesn't drive so he dosent get a say, a bit like the radio drivers choice :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Simon sits in the front with me cos of fits and reflux
So hoping bub fits behind him on passenger side.
But his special seat goes back a bit
So might not fit.
But hope it will.
My car doesn't get cleaned very often either really 
Other priorities :)

Pains gone
Feck them getting my hopes up


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne hope quiet is good in this instance xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

We are good lilesmom. Excited about being home now. Henry is coming on so well now. Back to birth weight and feeding like a champ. I know I'm biased but he's just the most perfect little boy. 

That is a bargain lucusmum. I've never tried a Quinny but they look lovely. 

Glad your little man is better lilesmom. So if you went into labour now would you try naturally?


----------



## LynAnne

Sorry was quiet cos I've spent the afternoon at my parents house.

So i went into the maternity assessment this morning as they wanted to make sure it wasn't my waters. Got monitored and checked over, confirmed it was just bloody show and discharge. I had a sweep while i was there so I've been having cramps on and off since then and as i was only 1cm dilated i was sent home. Not much happening still. I've had some cramps here and there this afternoon, I've felt him punching my cervix plenty and in the last 15 minutes I've started to get back pain. 

So no real news here yet but hopefully he wont keep me waiting too much longer now.


----------



## lilesMom

That's fab henry is doing so well xx
Hurray 
Delighted for ye xxx
So long as things progressed fast enough I would try labour
My own Dr reckoned be safe to try
But be very fast to section if lack of progression
That's why I was hoping it was starting
But realistically I could easily go on like this till Mon week
No hassle :)
Cos the pains were mild 
And stopy starty

Aw hugs lynanne
Was hoping things had taken off
Sounds like ur on the way alright though
Albeit slower than u might like
Glad u got checked out though xx


----------



## Lucasmum

93rd he came 9fecking3rd :growlmad: I got soaked to the skin even my undies were wet to stand out and watch him come 93rd :wacko: of course it didn't stay bright and dry there was rain hail and galeforce winds! Last time he did it he came 10th so I was expecting some where round there :haha: at the end his teacher looked at me and said he can go home rather than waiting around I think he may have been a bit terrified by the manic look in my eyes by this point :rofl:

Awwww I was hoping you were away having your. Away lynanne never mind me he won't be long now :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sorry Lynanne, still it doesn't mean labour isn't close. 1cm on your first baby means things are getting started. Hopefully won't be too long now. 

Thank you :) in honestly so happy how he's progressing. Can't quite believe it. Will be weird taking him home. 

Awww Im sorry lucusmum, that doesn't sound fun :( 

I just read through my maternity notes. I thought my labour was 45 mins, it was actually 31 mins! Henry was obviously keen to get into the world lol.


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no Lucas mom
Out of how many?
I always came last or second last in school races :)
Was not a fan of sports day

That is fast Maryanne 
He decided to jump out in the end :)
U had a lot of hard work done ahead


----------



## Lucasmum

I think I may have finally defrosted though I'm sat in the ice rink at least my clothes are dry! There was about 130 altogether so not completely awful, I always came last as well :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

Ah that's ok then :)
Respectable enough place :)
I only had 8 in my class
But without fail I would be last or second last 
Haha 
Would def be last in my current condition :)


----------



## LynAnne

Contractions are about 7/8 minutes apart now. Uncomfortable but surviving!


----------



## Lucasmum

Sounds good are you still at home or did you go in :happydance:


----------



## LynAnne

Still at home - well at my parents' house. Hoping things will keep going and I'll get to hold my little boy fairly soon. I'm coping okay so far with the contractions, doing better than I thought I would at least.


----------



## Lucasmum

Good luck here's hoping he will be here tomorrow he will share a birthday with Lucas if he does :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey!!!!! Good luck Lynanne! You will be meeting your little one soon!


----------



## Lucasmum

Can't sleep again so excited for you lynanne hope your doing ok :hugs:


----------



## LynAnne

Getting close to an average of 5 minutes apart for about an hour and a half. Some have been about 6.5 mins but some have been 3.5 mins apart. I've been trying to hold off as long as possible but I think we might have to call the hospital soon and see about going in. Lost another bit of the plug (this time dark brown) and every few contractions are very painful!


----------



## maryanne1987

Just keep focusing on the end prize. You will be great :)


----------



## LynAnne

Back home again. Despite being in real bad pain in still only 1cm dilated. I feel like I could cry. This is so bloody sore and I know its only going to get worse. She said baby feels really low though and she could feel his head when she examined me. I've been scheduled in for an induction on Monday if things dont happen themselves before then. I cant imagine putting up with this pain for longer than that. So disheartened.


----------



## maryanne1987

The early stage can sometimes drag on a bit :( i had two weeks of it. I know you have probably been told it at the hospital but just try to stay active and hopefully baby will be here very soon. I totally get your frustration though, the thought of going even a few more days when your so uncomfortable is hard. You might find you do what I did, have a long early stage but then baby will arrive very quickly. Did they give you anything to take for the pain?


----------



## LynAnne

I was given a "strong painkiller" (dont remember the name) but honestly its done bugger all for the pain. I cant even begin to describe how much it hurts. I'm way worse now than I was pre painkiller. Bugger. Contractions are regularly at seven minutes now. I know this because I keep falling asleep only to be woken by this awful pain! Totally handling things poorly now! Big wimp.


----------



## Lucasmum

I hope you have managed some sleep and rest, stay as active as possible Monday at the latest you will have your sweet boy in your arms that's not to far away :hugs:


----------



## Lucasmum

Not a wimp at all labour sodding well hurts :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

labour is the one time you can be as big a wimp as you want to be. It's bloody painful. You can take co co damol at home at it won't interfere with any meds you may need further into labour. If it gets too much though ring the hospital again and say your not coping with the pain.


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs Lynanne xxx
Each contraction is another one behind u that u never hve to do again
Xxx
And one step closer to bub xx
Its disheartening but its prob still effacing ur cervix and moving him down
So don't feel like its for nothing xxx

Would u hire a tens machine
Found it brilliant for the first day to reach 4 cm
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Bub is pretty quiet yest and today
I'm feeling movement but more like flutters than kicks
Hoping she is just lying in a funny position again

Ten more days to bub including today and section day
So really only 8
I can do it cant I?
:)
Woke up cross today, was in a deep sleep for once
Woke to little mouse tapping my face shouting mom
Normally id find this very funny
But I'm a crank thus morn.
Back in bed
Really just want to hibernate this week
Its snowing in places here


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh wow Lucas would love to wake up to the snow me not so much, whereabouts are you?


----------



## lilesMom

In cork Ireland :)
It's only a small bit in patches
Think we r meant to get more though.
I do like snow
Except for having to drive like a snail :)


----------



## LynAnne

Lilesmom, I've got my sister's TENS machine that I started using about 30 minutes ago. I'm not sure it is doing much but I'll try anything right now. I am so exhausted and sore already!

Maryanne, my mum says to pester the maternity assessment if I find I'm struggling with the pain and can't cope. I wouldn't feel so silly doing that if I knew things were progressing, even just slightly.

Lucasmum, I'd. Love to be more active today but it is genuinely agony to move thanks to his position being so low. Nightmare!

He's still wriggling away quite happily in there so all good with him at least. I'm hopeful of catching a few more winks between contractions with this TENS machine then I think I might try a bath. Hopefully things will progress properly today.


----------



## maryanne1987

Wow snow!!! I'm very jealous. I'm such a big kid, I love snow. Not that I'd get to play in it being stuck in here. 

It's not silly Lynanne. If its too much the just insist on going in. They may be able to give you something stronger to help with the pain. I'm crossing my fingers that things progress for you soon. The contractions with no progress are torture. I've never had it before till this baby but I never want to go through it again. Worst two weeks of my life.


----------



## lilesMom

Give the tens a chance
It has a cumulative effect I think
The longer and earlier u start using it
The better it works
Does it hve a boost button for contractions?
Mine did, found it very good to help me focus.
Xxx
Hugs
Def don't suffer too much alone
Ur allowed be pushy about going in,
If ur struggling or it would make u feel better. Xxx

Its turned to rain so no playing here either :)
Doh

Went back to sleep but woken by pains twice
Typical
I'm getting enough pains to annoy me
But bot enough to be anything :)
Just as I think maybe ....
They feck off again :)
She is gonna tease me till Mon week me thinks


----------



## lilesMom

38 weeks tomorrow
Woohoo
Finally getting there!!!! :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Never used a tens machine but my friend was telling me last night it o my reallyvworked for her turned as high as it would go I agree if it's to much go back in :flower:

Just been back to bed as well but have to get back up as I've an appointment at the hospital :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

I def found it really good.
Start on lower setting, save higher for worse pains :)

Best of luck at app Lucas mom
Is it just routine last app?


----------



## lilesMom

Need to go to town to get key cut for my sis
And get shopping but I'm super lazy!!
Must go before my little squish is nearly home


----------



## lilesMom

Maryanne hows ur back and hips now hon
Hope they r getting better xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I can't believe your section is so close now lilesmom! 

They are slowly improving thanks lilesmom. They just still hurt in bed or if I sit down too long. Starting to feel more like my normal self again. I knew it would happen though, I totally miss my bump. I think I'm losing the plot lol


----------



## lilesMom

Glad they r getting better hon xx
Prob get better faster when ur home
And moving about lots xxx
U can hve my bump :)
But not my baby , obvs 
Haha


----------



## lilesMom

My little boy back from day 5 at playschool
Super happy little man.
Playing away singing to himself in the kitchen :)
So glad the 5 days went well :)
Be handy when bub arrives :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Yeah it was just a routine appointment OH came with me first one he has been to turns out he knows my diabetic consultant I didn't know he knew anyone that high up :haha: my actual consultant said hello I'll see you tomorrow and that was it not really worth going to but OH treated me to lunch after so not all bad :flower: Got my car cleaned as well hurray :happydance:

Just of to pick the birthday boy up from school and take him to the Doctor's I know how to treat him on his special day :haha: he got hit in the arm with a puck during a game about 3 weeks he was checked by his coach at the time and could move it said it didn't hurt a few days later he showed me the bruise and we forgot about it yesterday he mentioned it's now got a lump when I felt it he screamed in pain so thought I better get him checked out hoping it's nothing and just a bit of tissue damage and nothing serious :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Happy birthday to Lucus lucusmum! Hope he is having a good day!

Glad Simon is enjoying playschool lilesmom. Must be nice for you too have a bit of time to yourself.


----------



## lilesMom

Happy bday lucas
Hope its not damaged xxx
Tomorrow is the 19 th
Wow that was fast coming in
Are they inducing u tomorrow?
They would never induce here on a weekend
Exciting!!

To be honest I don't think I could cope with lifting simes all day anymore
I'm in enough pain as it is.
I'm very very grateful for playschool keeping him so happy

Had pains on and off all day again 
They seem to disappear in the eve for the last two days
But then my hips tale over.
:)
Haven't been walking cos weather is very bad
And I'm missing it lots.

Texted Oh telling him pains again all day
But that it prob will disappear again
His answer.
I'm home late cos I'm going Xmas shopping
Gee thanks!!!
Dope!
Id love to put him on one of those shows that simulate pregnancy and labour for guys.
For a month!!
See what he thinks then
He def thinks I'm just being moany


----------



## Lucasmum

Yeah induced tomorrow I was induced on a Saturday with Lucas also :flower:

The arm is ok possibly soft tissue damage possibly he has hurt it again without realising who knows but he doesn't feel there is anything to worry about Lucas had a moan about having to go but I'd rather go and it turns out it was for nothing than leave it and his arm drop off or something :haha:

He is happily playing his new Xbox game cooking him his favourite tea and we have cake sweets and a film for in a bit to watch not doing a lot but he is happy with it :cloud9:


----------



## Lucasmum

I would also happily put OH on one of those things the longer the better and the more painful the better :haha:

Last night he moaned I got up a lot and it disturbed him, shame poor thing not getting enough sleepies :growlmad:


----------



## maryanne1987

How exciting!!! Best of luck for tomorrow lucusmum, do you have to be there early? 

Hope your ok lilesmom, men can be idiots sometimes. It's like they just don't think. Hope the pains have stopped now? 

Hope all is ok Lynanne, thinking of you x


----------



## Lucasmum

I have to call at 0830 to see if there is a bed available so I can't see much more than the pessary being put in tomorrow to be honest :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Sounds like a nice eve planned Lucas mom xxx
Hurray its tomorrow
So excited for u xxx
Bub so soon x

We can sign both our Oh up if we hear of them recruiting for it
:)
If I did, he would def do it.
Cos he be like sure that would be a doddle.
Still not home
My Dr called my liver results hve gone up.
But she couldn't check bile acids.
She told me to ring the hosp yo get them to check
Turns out she didn't order them toll after she talked to me today
So hosp said if I don't hear tonight
Come up in the morn
Told Oh that I might hve to go to hosp in morn.
Got back oh I called to my friends house
Let me know if u hve to go
He is seriously in the dog house the Muppet.

How u doin Maryanne?

Pains aren't gone but super patchy
Like strong period cramp in base of bump


----------



## lilesMom

Looks like Lynanne is missing 
Hopefully for labour xxx
Best of luck hon


----------



## maryanne1987

You never know, the first pessary could work. It did both times with me. Will keep my fingers crossed that it's a speedy process for you! So exciting! 

I'm ok lilesmom. Suffering with a bit of anxiety at the moment, I've gotten a bit panicky over Henry, worrying all the time about him. Hope it passes. I'm getting nervous about having him home where there's no nurses or doctors.

I'm sorry your oh is being a pain, men. Really hope all is ok with your liver levels. Are you getting any OC symptoms?


----------



## lilesMom

Fingers crossed for speedy least painful induction possible xxx

Aw hugs honey xx
U will do great
Henry is lucky to hve u as,a mom
Worry is a good sign in one way
Shows u really care and that u don't take things lightly.
Xxx
Its what makes u a great mom,
Cos u love them so much xxx
Hugs.

Yeah I've been itchy the last week
Which is why I got my Dr to do the tests last Tuesday
Upset tummy could also be liver.
It was exactly this stage with Simon it showed up.


----------



## Lucasmum

Hope lynanne has gone in :cloud9:

Awww I thinks it only natural to worry Maryanne after all you've been through :hugs:

I'm going to have a bath and shave my legs well the bits I can reach don't wanna scare the poor midwives tomorrow :haha:

Still need to finish packing my bag as well


----------



## maryanne1987

Best of luck for today lucusmum! Thinking of you. So exciting!!

Do you need to go to the hospital today lilesmom?


----------



## Lucasmum

On my way in now running a bit late due to child care and me not getting ready on time :dohh: :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

Best of luck Lucas mom xx

Lynanne hope u hve bubby xx

Maryanne hope ur all well xxx
Home soon xx
Hurray.

I don't hve to go to hosp,
Bile acids hve doubled but still in range 
So waiting till next clinic
Which is only Tues morn anyway.
But that was my blood from last Tuesday
I've gotten itchier since
But kind of glad I don't hve to go up today


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope they don't rise anymore lilesmom. What will happen if they do? Will they bring your section forward? 

Hope all is going ok lucusmum

Crossing my fingers that you have had your little one Lynanne.


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah consultant said the last day if oc comes back
They get baby out fast at this stage.
I'm super allergic to the world at the moment.
Bit peed off cos I do feel like oc is back
At exact same time as simon
Half afraid of repeat of last time
Or worse
Would just prefer her out where its safer now


----------



## lilesMom

Remind me to never get pregnant again :)


----------



## lilesMom

Hope our other two ladies r having better luck xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Been on the monitor just having a sandwiches ch and coffee as they need to start within an hour but doctor is in theatre, not much to report at the moment :haha:

Poor Lucas I think the realisation has just hit home to him that his world is going to be turned upside down he didn't realise I would have to stay in hospital I think he thought I would go in sit around for 30 mins or so have a baby and be home by the afternoon he looked like a little lost puppy going of with his Nan :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

Aw poor Lucas.
I'm sure he will be happy to get sibling home xx
And u obvs xxx
Hope they come see u soon 
And things get rolling fast for u xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Back on the monitor pessary in they check me again after 24 hours :wacko: they can feel babies head but my cervix is high and closed I have a feeling it will be long :dohh:


----------



## maryanne1987

Awwww poor Lucus :( I remember how hard it was for Zack when I had Aurora. He was so upset at me being away. He was ok ish this time but then obviously they stay has turned out to be a lot longer and he's struggling. Just think soon you will be home with him and his new little sister!


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm free to walk around the hospital feeling lots of pressure so hoping that's a good sign but there is only so much of the hospital you can walk around it's not exactly huge :haha:

Back onto the monitor in a couple hours 

I wonder how lynanne is doing :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

Hope it happens soon for u hon xxx
Best of luck xxx
Oohh exciting
Lots of babies soon 

Hope Lynanne is doing well too.

Maryanne hope ur enjoying lots of henry snuggles
Is he finished with antibiotic now?
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Went for a walk with sr squish.
A walk that normally takes about 20 mins just took 45 
Like a snail :)
But we did it and getting out is nice :)
Getting chippy now.
Will die from heartburn but I've been thinking bout chicken burger for over a week :)
Getting Rennie too
Haha


----------



## Lucasmum

Getting lots of pain but not enough for me to want them to check me yet I'm bored out of my mind will be back on the monitor soon so hoping to see that the contractions have ramped up a bit


----------



## Lucasmum

I forgot how much it hurts :wacko:

Still not a lot going on I'm to scared to be checked in case they say no progression :haha: the pressure is now unbelievable I can't actually get up and move properly I feel like I could roll along the floor quite easily though :blush:


----------



## maryanne1987

Great signs though lucusmum! Hopefully it's things getting started for you. When will they put you on the monitors now? Is there a certain time or can you request it? Been checking in all day for news!


----------



## maryanne1987

Don't start on the chicken burger again lilesmom :rofl: I will want one again.


----------



## lilesMom

Lucas mom hope it shows progression for u 
Hugs xxx
Least its def doing something
My three gels with Simon didn't do much for me :)
Looking forward to your new
Hopefully soon. Xx

I didn't get the burger the last time
:)
Got I there but was disappointing
And they never put Oh burger in our bag
So then I felt guilty I hadn't checked it out
Before I came home


----------



## Lucasmum

Just waiting for someone to put me on the monitors told them it hurts they seem pleased refused pain killers for now though since they went to get someone to hook me up it's got worse and worse


----------



## maryanne1987

They refused you painkillers? Why? Hope your ok. Fx it's labour starting. With my they kept telling me the pains were the pessary working even though I was screaming the place down, half an hour later he was born. You had Lucus fast didn't you? Hopefully will be quick for you again.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope its soon for u hon xxx
My sil has been induced with all of hers
And the gels always worked to kick-start hers
Hope its same for u xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

It's me that refused the pain killers they keep offering trying to hold out as long as possible, they will exam me again soon I'm having about 4 contractions every 10 mins and they want to go 4-5 every ten mins before they examine me little lady isn't the most cooperative on the monitor so I'm having to stay on longer than I really want to lol


----------



## lilesMom

That's pretty close pretty fast
Fingers crossed for progression for u xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

All seems to have slowed down a bit :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs
Hope it picks up again xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Thinking of u Lucas mom 
Hope pushing is near xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Still won't examine me as they think I can't be far as I'm managing with any pain meds think that may change soon I'm in sodding agony again and if I take pain relief they examine me :cry:

Wowsers it hurts


----------



## lilesMom

They did that with my friend too
She was at 7 when she eventually got epi
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Could u ask for some mild pain relief?


----------



## Lucasmum

They are discussing what to give me morohine makes me sick and co codamol I shouldn't have as I've only one kidney :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

I forgot about that.
Limits your choices a bit
Hope they come up with a decision soon
How u doin now? Xx


----------



## Lucasmum

They gave me the cocodamol kidney function is good so shouldn't be a problem back on the monitor in a couple hours managed to get my nightie on and I'm trying to sleep now


----------



## lilesMom

Hope u get rest xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Hugs lucusmum, just think it will all be over soon and you will be holding your little girl. Hope I wake to baby news tomorrow!!


----------



## Lucasmum

1cm all this pain and1cm:wacko:


----------



## Lucasmum

Nothing to report this morning I did after my examination and second lot of co codamol manage a couple hours sleep for which I'm grateful getting some serious pains again now I moved to go to the loo but not enough to press the call bell yet :wacko:


----------



## Lucasmum

Ohhh waters just went :happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

Yey!!!!! Good luck lucusmum! Hope your little lady doesn't keep you waiting too long now.


----------



## Lucasmum

2cm is all but I can have stronger pain relief now going to try some morphine with an anti sickness injection as morphine doesn't normally agree with me


----------



## LynAnne

Hi girls.

Sorry to keep you all waiting! I beautiful little rainbow boy, Connor Steven Västrik, was born this morning at 3:17am, assisted delivery, weighing 7lbs 2oz. It wasn't the birth I had hoped for but he is all I could ever want and then some! Simply gorgeous! In the hospital until I can at least get the catheter removed (about 3pm). Will update properly with pics soon. Still haven't told all our family yet!

Good luck lucasmum!! I hope you're little one is with you soon!!


----------



## maryanne1987

The main thing is he's here safely Lynanne. I'm so so happy for you! Welcome to the world little man. Hope you can get some rest now and enjoy your little one.


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs lucasmom xxx
Hope she decides to arrive soon xxx

Congrats Lynanne.
Sorry it wasn't how u though it would be
But glad he is here safe and sound xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Awwwww lynanne congrats sorry it wasn't the birth you wanted but yay to little Connor being here can't wait for piccies :hugs:

Still nothing much going on here still leaking waters no pain relief yet as they were talking about sending me to labour ward but the contractions have slowed right down again!


----------



## lilesMom

Silly contractions
Come back!! Xx


----------



## Lucasmum

They completely stopped :wacko:

On delivery ward though they are about to start the drip also have a clip thingy on her head as she wasn't playing on the monitor properly :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Oooh shouldn't be long now!!! Hopefully the drip will do the trick and get missy moving.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope its soon for u now hon xx
Get the epi if the ur going on the drip
:)
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Thinking of u Lucas mom xx


----------



## lilesMom

I keep checking Lucas mom xx
Hope ur ok xx

Maryanne and Lynanne hope your enjoying snuggles xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your ok lilesmom. How are you feeling? 

Yea I'm Enjoying snuggles! We got home leave today. It sucks having to go back but I'm excited about being discharged tomorrow. Feels weird that I'm bringing him home almost two weeks after I've had him. Feel like I've missed out on so much. 

Hope your ok Lynanne and lucusmum xx


----------



## lilesMom

Aw that's fab your home tomorrow hon xxx
U wont know yourself settling back into your own home
Brilliant news xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lucas mom I'm getting worried bout u
Hope ur ok and busy with bub by now xxx

Lynanne how r u and Conor doing?
Xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Sorry to keep you all waiting ladies Edith Elizabeth Ruth Marsh was born at 1518 weighing a healthy 7lb 15ozs

She is completely perfect and we are all in love with her :cloud9:

Now for the horror, they started the drip going not long after my last post and all was progressing well I managed for a long time with no pain relief then moved to gas and air and was very very sick :blush:

Persevered through then requested the morphine and anti sickness upon examination I was only 6cm so they agreed no sooner had they given it to me I felt the urge to push (exact same with Lucas happened :haha:) so not 15 mins after morphine I pushed our beautiful Edith into the world, I got to hold her for about 10 mins :cloud9:

My blood loss was very severe and rapid so they rushed the surgical team in and it was decided I needed to to theatre asap as I had a 3rd degree tear in my bum :blush:

Rushed away and given the epidural and this is where it goes wrong, not long after he had started the repair I felt the need to vomit no biggie this always happens with anesthetic so I projectile vomited again al over everyone and myself :blush:

At the same time one of the nurses had started to inject something into my cannula, within seconds I begged her to stop my hands and arms had started burning, all I remember them saying was you never said you were allergic to penicillin :nope:

I didn't know I was, within seconds my body had swollen up all over ( I was unconscious at this stage) so had no idea the seriousness they nearly lost me :cry: 

I woke I feeling a bit worse for wear in recovery where they explained what had happened to me :wacko:

I recovered quickly and well and was finally allowed to see Edith again 3 hours later should have been a routine 35 min surgery :wacko:

I was quite weak and couldn't hold her properly as my hands were still swollen and stiff a few more vomit sessions and I'm feeling physically and emotionally stronger, managed to get her to latch onto the breast but she hasn't taken anything, the midwives did give her 5ml of my expressed milk so glad I was able to do that, her blood sugars are fine so I think within 24 she will be feeding like a pro :flower:

Sorry to have had you worried but this is the first chance I've had to post anything
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1564.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 6









IMG_1565.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1567.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1577.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 8









IMG_1584.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh my goodness lucusmum. I hope your ok now. How are you feeling? Your little lady is just perfect and Lucus looks so so proud. So happy for you!


----------



## Lucasmum

Very tired but other than that good, just waiting still for the spinal to wear off so I can move I'm under the impression the topped it up when I wasn't well :shrug:


----------



## lilesMom

Oh hugs y poor love xxx
Glad ye r ok now
But sorry u had to go through that.
Xxx
Hugs hon xx


----------



## lilesMom

Beautiful pics hon.
Congrats xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Lynanne and I had our babies 12 hours 1 min apart how cool is that :happydance:

I forgot to add inmy post that I didn't actually have a 3rd degree tear in my bum I do have a small tear that didn't require theatre betterto be safe than sorry I guess :dohh:

I'm still on labour as post natal has no beds tjey forgot to remove it he crash cart from my room and not that long ago 5 came rushing on with a job breathing baby it was awful didn't take long to get her going but I don't think I breathed until she did what I that poor mother must have been going through :cry:

Made me realise how close I became to leaving two children without a mum *shudder* don't wanna put the hos little princess down, ever


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your feeling better. Rest up and enjoy your beautiful little girl! 

I'm going home tomorrow, woohoo!!!!!!


----------



## Lucasmum

About time :happydance: are you excited I would be but I think a little nervous and scared also being at the hospital is a bit like having a security blanket I suppose in a way :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea I'm quite nervous. I'm scared something will go wrong while I'm at home but everyone keeps telling me that anxiety will pass. Just can't wait to be with Zack and aurora all the time again. Being away from them has killed me. Be lovely to be a proper family again. 

How's the lovely little Edith doing today? How are you feeling lucusmum? 

Hope all is well with you and Connor Lynanne? 

How are you today lilesmom?


----------



## Lucasmum

Completely understandable but it will pass hopefully quickly for you :flower:

We are all good I'm feeling 100% better than I have in months not bad considering what I went through yesterday I think everyone is so shocked I've reacted so well Edith is fine she has to have one more blood sugar test at 1518 or there abouts and if it's within range we can also go home :happydance: gets were a bit low last night but still within the norm :flower:

How is Connor and yourself doing lynanne balls good I hope :flower:

You can't have many more days now lilesmom are you excited :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Glad alls well and your both nearly going home
Love the pics they e super cute.
Xxx

I'm less excited than I was
Nerves r kicking in more cos of my liver and fear of last time than anything else.
Just this week left now
App tomorrow.
Will see if they will move up my date
But they most likely wont
Prob just do more blood test.
Might ask can they do nst too
To reassure me.

Cant believe ye all hve your bubs
Happened pretty fast from my end :)
But I'm sure it didn't feel fast for ye xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I felt the same. By the next day I was feeling better than I had in months. Even with the tear and stitches it was still better than being pregnant lol. Glad your both doing well. How's the breastfeeding going? Bet Lucus is super excited to have you and his sister home. 

Not long now lilesmom, hang in there. Soon you will have your little one too and it will all be worth it.


----------



## lilesMom

Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Someone likes being home :)


----------



## Lucasmum

So happy you are finally home he is completely goergeous :cloud9:

Lilesmom I understand you worry but I'm sure it will bee perfect this time round only a week wow not long at all can't wait to see the little princess :flower:

We are doing well a bit slow at the breast and my expressed milk has gone for a walk never mind so long as her blood sugars are within range we will go home she did just have a 20 min feed a bit forced by the midwives I love how they deal with this all the time and know they won't break so are a bit rougher and tougher than us parents of newborns will ever be :haha:

Looking forward to my hospital lunch today :wacko: everything I are on the last 48 hours has ended up in a grey paper bowl :blush: so I'm now starving :haha:

I hope your enjoying your little man lynanne


----------



## maryanne1987

It terrifies me how rough the midwives are sometimes. My milk dried up a bit with all the stress of the last few weeks so his blood sugars were dropping. I'd been told to keep putting him to the breast and pumping to try and boost it but he needed a few bottles to raise his sugars a bit. He wouldn't take it though but the midwives pretty much forced him. I knew it was for his own good but I could never be that rough with him. He's still really struggling breastfeeding though :( he's having major latch issues and my supply that was well established as I kept it going from when I had aurora is now next to nothing. Its not looking great.


----------



## maryanne1987

Oooh what you having for lunch? I miss the hospital food already lol


----------



## lilesMom

He is just gorgeous xxx
Glad ur home safe xxx

Hope lunch stays down hon xx

Hope bf picks up.for ye both xxx
Hugs


----------



## LynAnne

Hi girls. Sorry I haven't had a minute to actually respond! 

Lucasmum, huge congrats on the birth of Edith. What a beauty! Sorry to hear that everything got very complicated and serious. I'm so glad to hear you are both fine though! I knew giving birth was scary but I don't think I was prepared for it properly and mine wasn't as scary as that.

Maryanne, I'm so glad to hear that Henry is dong well and you are home. You must be thrilled.

Lilesmom, you're next! You'll have your little lady soon.


----------



## LynAnne

Connor is doing amazingly. I cannot believe is actually here, sleeping in my arms right now. He's as cute as a button and looks so much like his daddy. I'm in love :cloud9:

We got home last night about 9:30pm. I had to wait until I had my catheter removed and had peed a couple of times before they would let us leave. I didn't want to stay in any longer than I had to seeing as we were both healthy and the ward was so stuffy any making me feel all yucky. I now have a rubbish cough which makes my stitches hurt so badly! I'm all bruised and swollen down there right now that it hurts to move sometimes. Getting off the couch is owwie!

Abridged version of events: Turns out I was in latent labour since about Thursday but I didn't get admitted to the hospital until 8:30 on Friday evening at only 2cm dilated. Used TENS machine and had two doses of diamorphine to help me get some sleep as I hadn't had a decent sleep since Wednesday. My waters broke about 4:30pm on Saturday when I was next checked i was 4cm dilated! By 9pm I was going to the labour ward and was 7cm dilated. I was in active labour for about five hours using gas and air, pushing for two before they decided to give me an episiotomy and Use the kiwi cap to get him here as I was just too tired. I feel like I was only really pushing properly half the time and I think everyone was worried I'd give up! I was so scared of the cap, getting a catheter, the very serious doctor being there, what would happen if I didn't get him out etc. I found it all quite traumatic in the end but the moment they put him on my chest it was all worth it. Born at 3:17 looking just like his daddy.

Ive got plenty of stitches - ow! and I'm all bruised and swollen but otherwise I am fine. Plus my little guy is here so I couldn't be happier. He's perfect. Needing fed now so I'll update more later! Pics will come!,


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sorry your birth didn't go as planned Lynanne. I really do feel for you as I was pushing for over two hours with my dd. Her shoulders were big and it was hard to get her through. I only managed to get her out after I heard them say her she was In distress and that kind of kicked me into gear. Henry was here in three pushes which is odd as he's so big, the labour was aggressive and very fast though and the contractions were very strong so they kind of half pushed him out for me but that's why I tore so badly I think. But honestly you made a human and brought him safely into the world, you should be proud of yourself.


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs hon
But glad ur both home 
And alls well xx
Take pain relief for the stitches to help u
No point in being miserable when there is safe pain relief available xxx
Run water over them in the shower too
Sounds ouchie
But provides relief so long as gentle flow
Witch hazel drops on your pad help avoid infection zxx
Glad ye r home too xxx
Looking forward to pic xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Had nice day.
Two of my sis called for lunch
Then had nice eve with sr squish
He is in good form lately.
My hips weren't as bad as preg week
So all good.

Hosp tomorrow.
Think I may need to persuade them to move faster.
Still itchy
Worse again tonight
Tummy still upset.
I think id prefer if she came out now
But they might not agree with me if bloods r borderline

Hope alls well with your cutie bubbas xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope all goes well tomorrow lilesmom and bloods aren't rising. Glad all is ok with your little man too. Bet your getting excited now!


----------



## lilesMom

I sound like a humbug.
I cant wait to meet her
But possibly oc being back and something going wrong
And being away from Simon is over shadowing my excitement
I'll be much happier when I can hold her
And know for sure she is ok.


Hows henry doing at home
Bet ur kiddies r glad to hve u back xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

She will be ok lilesmom. Try not to let it spoil things for you. Just keep an eye on her movement, that's what they told me when my levels got really high at the end. Do you have any jaundice? It's another thing to look out for. I went really yellow the day before I was induced. And I'm sure little Simon will be ok. Least with a section you can plan ahead and make it as easy on him as possible. Hugs. 

Henry is ok, settling in lovely :) I'm still a bit anxious but it's so nice being with my family again. 

Midwife came to check on my stitches today. Looks like I'm going to need another surgery. She said it doesn't look right ans isn't healing well and will book me a consultant appointment to get it reviewed. Great. If I do need it redone I won't need to stay in, I will be allowed home the same day. But it's not the point. I've had enough bad luck. Plus means going through all the soreness all over again. Grrr


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh for fucks sake I've lost two replies now I can't use this site on my phone, we are in for another night I'll update properly when I'm home :rofl:

Lynanne hope your doing ok with your little one none of us have had an easy Aride of it so far it's up to lilesmom for a perfect story


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx
From what I've read only 10% of people with oc get jaundice 
Never had it with Simon thank god.
I don't think my levels go up that fast
Just don't want any chances taken.
Thanks xx
She is quieter
But she is bigger and has less room
Watching movement too much drives me bananas :)

Aw hugs on the stitches xx
Its bad enough getting them once
But good u don't hve to stay in for them xxx
Hugs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lucasmum said:


> Oh for fucks sake I've lost two replies now I can't use this site on my phone, we are in for another night I'll update properly when I'm home :rofl:
> 
> Lynanne hope your doing ok with your little one none of us have had an easy Aride of it so far it's up to lilesmom for a perfect story

Hate when that happens!!
I'm afraid of continuing the bad record :)
But all bubs safe and home isn't exactly bad xxx 
Just the experiences to get them there didn't exactly go as planned xx


----------



## lilesMom

I'm hungry 
But don't wanna risk more heartburn
There is something I won't miss :)


----------



## lilesMom

Ye know my story ladies
Do ye think I should try get them to bump up section a few days to be safe?
Or wait till Monday if they think scan ok tomorrow ?
Kind of leaving to sooner
But not sure if that's knee jerk or sensible


----------



## maryanne1987

If it were me and all is ok with the scan and bloods were ok then I'd wait but it's 100% up to you lilesmom. You have to do what you feel is best xx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon
I'll see how we go tomorrow 
I think ill know from gut feeling tomorrow.
Pretty itchy tonight.
But had been good the last two nights
Thanks x


----------



## maryanne1987

Honestly if that's what you want speak to the consultant tomorrow and explain how worried you are. It doesn't matter what any one else thinks as its not their body or baby. You know what's best for you.,


----------



## lilesMom

Its mostly just fear.
I'll talk to them tomorrow.
I'm not sure what's best really
For the sake of a few days I think it might be better to be safe than sorry later.
But I do appreciate the advice.
They might be adamant they wont budge the date anyway :)
And we might be better off that way :)
Thanks xxx

Hope your milk supply picks up for u hon xxx 
Hope they sort out your stitches soon for u too.hugs xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck for today lilesmom, hope it goes ok xx


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
Just waiting for Dr now.
Seen nurse and had bloods done.
They should be back this eve
Cant imagine they will hve any news for me without blood results.
I half want to wait till Monday now again.
What am I like!!
I'm all over the place :)

How ye doin xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

It's almost over, less than a week now and you will have your little one. The last week is so hard. 

Yea I'm ok. DH maternity leave finished yesterday so he is back in work today. Sucks that we only had one day all together but we can't afford for him to be off longer. I've been worried about managing with the two young ones but so far it's ok. No where near as bad as I expected. Aurora will not have that Henry is her brother though. She keeps saying he's a cat, called Gomez :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
Waiting till Monday unless bloods or bub decide otherwise.
:)

Oh that's hard on u that he is back already.
Hugs

That's hilarious :)
Baby Gomez the kitty :)
Skitting :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Just a few more days. You can do it! It will all be worth it when she's here. Hope your bloods come back ok x


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon 
Me too.
Want a few more days with just Simon now
But if she arrived herself in the meantime
I wouldn't argue :)
No chance though
Think she is snug in there :)


----------



## maryanne1987

You have made it too comfy for her in there lol. Be nice for you to have a few days with him though before the new little lady arrives. I'm looking forward to next Monday now, can't wait to see pictures and hear what name you have picked! :) 

My little man is 2 weeks today!!its going so so fast.


----------



## lilesMom

I know that two weeks felt like a few days!!
Hows he going with feeding now?
Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

My milk has pretty much gone. I'm red raw and covered in sores from where he's been trying to feed and I'm pumping every hour but it's not making a difference. I'm devastated but they warned me it could happen with all the upset. He takes a bottle well but I've been trying so hard to get my supply back. Think I just have to be honest with myself that it's unlikely. Even the health visitor said today that she doesn't think I should carry on putting myself through it. So yea a bit sad but he's being fed which is the main thing. Can't breastfeed if there's no milk. He's 9lb6 now, such a lovely little armful. Can't believe he was born so heavy. The growth scans were right for a change.


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs sweetie.
The main thing is he is thriving 
Nothing wrong with bottles 
U tried xxx
It be near impossible to pump 
And look after your kids 
And get well yourself xx
Huge hugs
I know the disappointment
It really upset me when I had to stop with Simon
But once I did it was a relief
I wasn't under the pressure xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I think it's cause I breastfed aurora and kept my milk supply going so when he was born I had a great milk supply. But the stress has just dried it up. But he's alive and well so I'm trying not to dwell on it but it's hard. Thanks though Hun. I will get over it. 

Any results back yet?


----------



## lilesMom

It might still come back hon.
If that's what u wanted.
Just try not to pressure yourself 
Easier said than done I know
Xxx
But equally don't torment yourself
Your a great mom bottle or boobie xxx


----------



## lilesMom

No results.
They often ring quite late
Or might not ring at all
Think they don't sit down to check them till after the days clinic
They do a pretty long day there.
In a very busy spot


----------



## lilesMom

Still nothing
Maybe I've escaped
Woohoo :)

Getting lots of mucus tonight
But had a busy day
So could just be that :)
No pains so prob just that
Dr warned me today I could go before monday
Wish she hadn't, don't wanna be on watch again
Just gonna enjoy my last few days :)
Gonna get my haircut and go for brekkie out tomorrow I think :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Our hospital is the same. When the called me telling me to come in as my levels were high it was pretty late. Hopefully though the silence means all is ok. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. 

Oooh hair cut sounds nice. Must get mine done. I feel a mess. Planned to get it done in the last week before I had Henry but spent it in hospital instead. Wouldn't want to leave him now to get it done.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon
Yeah must get it done this week
Cos I know I wont get it done for months after :)
I don't actually like going to the hairdressers
But I like having hair that is in some sort of shape :)
So needs must :)

How ye this eve ? 

Lucas mom and Lynanne
How r ye and your families xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm good. Enjoying Henry snuggles, aurora is fasto, Zack is in his room playing Xbox and DH is being an idiot so baby cuddles are keeping me entertained. He really is the cutest little thing. 

You all packed ready for hospital now?


----------



## LynAnne

Hey girls. 

Lilesmom, a haircut sounds nice. It'll be lovely to have a little bit of pampering before your little lady shows up! I am going to get my hair done a week or two before Christmas I think so that it can be fresh over the festive season! I'm so fortunate that I have my sister to do it so I don't need to make an appointment or take time away from Connor to get it done. You all ready for your new addition now?

Maryanne, how are you doing now that Henry is home? I'm sorry that breastfeeding isn't working out. I know you really wanted to but at least you know that he's taking the bottle. I was really surprised by how cool everyone has been about my decision to formula feed, especially after hearing nothing but pro breast from the midwives in the run up!!

Lucasmum, hope you are all doing well!!

If I wasn't having this uncomfortable sensation with my stitches I would honestly say that I was absolutely fine. They are just so goddamn uncomfy and starting to feel tight now too which isn't fun. I know that's all a part of the healing process but still annoying! Midwife gave me a gel to pop on them though to help them heal so hopefully that will hurry the process. 

We had the midwife visit again today and she has cleared us until Friday with C needs his heel prick test. Little man is doing really well and she has absolutely no concerns whatsoever so that's nice to know. He's eating pretty well (between 1-2oz every feed, every four or so hours) and sleeps like a trooper during the day but wakes up a tonne during the night. Not that I mind the excuse for an extra cuddle or two, it's just more of a struggle with these bloody stitches getting out of bed!! I shouldn't complain, without those stitches I might not have been able to get my little man into this world. Can't imagine life without him!

And now for the long awaited photo...

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/dibdabdebs/PB201176_zpsvir6vpfw.jpg


----------



## Lucasmum

He is gorgeous lynanne :cloud9: glad you are both doing well :flower:

We got home late afternoon today had the bitch midwife from hell yesterday who told me Edith would need to be topped up with formula as her blood sugars were dangerously low told her I would rather not and spent the day breast feeding and hand expressing, at one point I was ready to punch her my diabetic midwife chose that moment to come and say hello, she instantly knew something was wrong told her and she asked to look at the last blood result and declared there is nothing wrong with it and there is no way on earth they are to give Edith formula she dosent need :happydance: she even faxed this through to the paediatricians :flower:

So I was told because of the low sugar and my anaphylaptic shock incident we probably wouldnt be going home on Monday but bitchy face midwife never actually got back to us on if we were or not in the end I made the decision to stay as it was getting on, turns out it was a good one as they did a repeat of my full blood count and the doctor who ordered the bloods told me I had lost over 2 litres of blood in total :wacko:

My full count was borderline transfusion level :nope: but they have decided to treat me with a lot of iron for now and antibiotics but not penicillin :haha:

They transferred me to post natel shortly before midnight and my poor little lady hated it she had been used to peace and calm and all of a sudden she is bunking in a room full of screaming babies she kept looking at me all wide eyed neither of us got any sleep :dohh:

I asked on the new ward about her blood sugars being done again as I was going home no matter what come the morning but she hadnt had them done turns out it wasnt even the peads that were bothered by the results it was just that one bitch face midwife and she was supposed to tell me all tests had been stopped :growlmad: 

So yeah finally discharged today, she is feeding like a champ and I had both children in bed by 2120, though one is still awake reading and no soon as he drops of I'm sure she will wake up :rofl:

I'll post some pics shortly as they are on my phone and (this could send you into labour lilesmom) OH has decided a near death experience has given me (for one night only) his shiny lap top to use :haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

We also saw Fanny 5 prams on the ward this morning with a blue bundle, she either told me she was wanting a girl or having a girl, either that or she spent all her money on prams and couldnt afford new blankets :rofl:


----------



## maryanne1987

Lynanne he's gorgeous! I feel your pain with the stitches. Mine are still very sore two weeks in. Not looking foward to the surgery to have it all re done. We are doing great though thank you, although I currently have two small people wide awake while DH is snoring away. It's going to be a long night. 

Glad your home safe lucusmum. How's Lucus taking to being a big brother?


----------



## lilesMom

Glad ur getting lots of henry snuggles in xxx
Little cutie xxx
Pretty much packed.
Just a few bits to add at last min :)

Conor is gorgeous hon xx
The stitches getting tight means relief soon for u
I found them tight for a couple of days before they dissolved 
And I felt much better then

Glad blood sugars r all fine hon
Annoying mw though
Hugs xxx
Tell me more about the laptop, id love to go into labour
Hee hee


----------



## LynAnne

Maryanne, having to get the stitches redone is a nightmare. I feel so sorry for you. Midwife told me that one of mine's knot has shifted slightly so it might cause a little more discomfort but she said otherwise they look fine. Bruising apparently has gone down since yesterday too though which is good. Still so uncomfy! I don't envy you having two little ones awake! DH is being great at the moment with overnight stuff sharing it 50/50 but once he goes back to work I bet it will change.

Lilesmom, I hope that the tightening means I'll at least be able to sit comfortably again! It's so awkward. If it was just uncomfy and not sore/stopping me from moving about freely then I wouldn't care! 

Lucasmum, bet you're glad to be home. How is Lucas doing being a big brother? There is nothing worse than that one midwife that is an absolute nightmare - and your one sounded like the ultimate nightmare. Fortunately all mine were lovely. I especially liked the one who said I could be discharged as she was finishing her shift when I asked. Saved me having to beg a new midwife to let me go home!

I'm so in love with my little boy's face. I know I'm biased but I think he is a right cutie! :cloud9:


----------



## maryanne1987

I kinda just want to get it over and done with to be honest before the stitches start to feel better. Cause don't want to start feeling ok to then have to be in agony again for weeks. Good thing us they promised me I won't have to stay in. Epidural, theatre for cut and re stick and then a few hours recovery before home. DH will have to have Henry at the hospital though as I'm not leaving him yet, I'm not ready. 

I know the tightening is tough but honestly it's a good sign. Few more days and you should get some relief. 

DH has to get up at 4 and works 12 hour shifts so won't let him do night feeds as he operates heavy machinery. I worry that if he's tired he could make a mistake and end up seriously injured or worse. Sucks sometimes though as tonight they are both really playing up. Just get one to sleep and the other one is off. Last night they were angels though.


----------



## LynAnne

That makes sense. It would be rotten to feel all healed and then be told you have to go through it all over again. I feel tight and slightly stingy which is horrible. I wonder how much better I'll feel though once the bruising disappears. Giving birth is so glamorous! I'm glad you wont be away from Henry too long. I'm already worrying about the first time I'll need to leave Connor and I don't even have a date for that!


----------



## Lucasmum

Lucas loves being a big brother until she pukes or poos :haha:

She didnt sleep so good last night but she had a bad one the night before and slept solidly for about 6 hours yesterday afternoon/evening :wacko: I think the change in environments has confused her a bit so hoping for better today :flower:

Midwife is coming today anywhere between 0900 1700 :dohh: Oh well gives me a chance to get tidy and get some washing on, the same washing I hung to dry on the airer Friday night is still sat there :thumbup:


----------



## Lucasmum

Sorry you have to go back in to be restitched maryanne that sucks but better to get it done now than when it was healed up :flower:

Hope your feeling better with your stitches lynanne :flower:

Not so long at all now lilesmom :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

They better get their best person to do your stitches Maryanne xx
Def want it done properly this time.
Hugs xxx
Sucks u hve to get them done again
But ur def right better now than later
Hve one recovery rather than two xx
Hugs xxx

Lynanne he is adorable 
You may be biased but doesn't stop u being right too
:)

Lucas mom hope u get some rest.
Make the boys do the washing xxx

Just waiting here
But happier waiting after scan yest.
She is very quiet this morn though.
Would want to start wriggling a bit for me now.
I think she just did a little bit :)
Just started moving 
Yey
I hve a cold
Its very mild but hope its gone by mon
Cos c section stitching and colds aren't meant to mix well :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Henry has decided sleep is for the weak and has spent all night screaming. One tired mummy today. He's so cute though that I will let him off even if I do feel like a zombie.

Hope everyone else is well today!


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no hugs xxx
Hope ye get some rest xx


----------



## LynAnne

Making a proper conscious effort to clean the stitches today so that I'm giving them the absolute best shot at them healing quickly. That isn't to say I wasn't keeping them clean before now but I'm just going that extra step, you know? Ive found that sitting on my nice thick pillow is the best way to sit without the stitches aching, plus staying fairly active stops me from getting too stiff. Only thing is the dog thinks the pillow is for her to sleep on :dohh:

Had a bit of a nightmare night with Connor at first last night. He doesn't seem to like sleeping in crib at the moment so I ended up sleeping on the couch with him in his pram as it was the only place I could put him down before he woke up complaining. To be fair, it worked okay. He seems to be feeding pretty well too which is nice. He's eating about 1.5oz to 2oz every three to four hours. Considering the first 24 hours he pretty much ate nothing due to all the mucus he had in his system it feels like a tonne! So proud.

Thing about attempting a walk to the shop which is about 5 minutes away this afternoon with DH and Connor. I am getting a bit of cabin fever being stuck in the house so it would be an ideal little trip out. It's cold but so sunny and beautiful, we'll just wrap up warm and take a little wander. I need to see about getting DH a birthday present and birthday cards. Someone bought the game I was going to get him as a "you had a baby" gift. Yeah, that's right. Someone got my husband a push present and not me. :rofl: now I need to come up with something to buy him by Sunday.


----------



## lilesMom

Ha ha.
Ur Dh got a push present :)
I got none with Simon 
They aren't really done here.
Baby showers only just becoming a thing that's done here now.
I got one for Simon from my friends
But none this time 
My sis offered and to be honest I kind of wanted one
But felt it was a big ask as she has two young kids
So I said no.
Wish she would hve done it without asking :)

No phone call so I'm hoping I'm in the clear :)
Blood wise .
Was only a little itchy last night.
Not much at all

Sorry sleep seemed to be bad all round last night
Sometimes with small babies it seems to alternate nights
One bad , one good
So hoping ye r due good now tonight xxx


----------



## lilesMom

All I want to do today is sleep!!
But I didn't nap like an idiot
Now mouse is home but had a nap in school :)
He us being super good though
Playing away.
He is a great little boy when he isn't being bothered by tummy or epilepsy
:)


Nearly 39 weeks.
Hurray :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Sorry you had a bad night too Lynanne. Only place Henry would settle was next to me. So DH got kicked on to the sofa. Hope the stitches start to feel better soon. Must admit mine are really sore today. Took the kids out too today, was strange pushing a double pushchair but lovely at the same time. 

How did your hair appointment go lilesmom? Glad all seems ok with the bloods. Fx it stays that way. 

I got a push present from DH but I knew I would as he's been sneaking Around looking for hints as to what I'd like for months. He bought me a Welsh gold opal ring I've wanted for ages. The man did good.


----------



## lilesMom

That's great ye got out and about xx
Hope it was nice and sunny for ye.
I didn't get my hair done,
I got lazy and when I checked my account was overdrawn from standing order I hve 
So that was that :)

I just woke up puking
I'm not gonna miss preg messing up my digestive system!!!
:)
I'm getting excited again
Only 4 days to bub :)
It feels nice and close now

Oh doesn't hve to be in work till later tomorrow morning 
And he has said he will get Simon to school
So I can lie in.
Happy happy
:)
He is being super nice and helpful last few days 
It's brill


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh cooked dinner and washed up that about as close to a push present as I'll get :haha:

Midwife came nice and early so we went into town had a wander then picked Lucas from school and did some shopping think I probably over did it worn out right now want to sleep but can't be bothered to move :haha:

Edith isn't a fan of sleep during the night either :wacko:

Can't seem to upload piccies for some reason I do keep trying


----------



## lilesMom

Lots of babies hve their days and nights backwards
Hope they get the hang of it soon for ye xx
Sounds like a nice day Lucas mom
Hope u get some rest now though xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Enjoy the rest lilesmom! You deserve it. I'm so so excited for you!!

Yea I can't upload pictures either?? Maybe an issue on the website? Can't wait to see more pictures of little Edith. 

Going to be another sleepless night. Sat in bed with Henry wide awake and trying to eat his scratch mittens. Another clown for the house by the looks of it lol.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks xx
Bet he makes a really cute clown :)

If I've already put a pic in facebook or viber
It won't post on here
Don't know why
Has to be a phone pic I've put nowhere else.

Was telling Oh when he can and cant be in for section with me
I put in birth plan in as much as poss
He said this eve he doesn't want to see me during op.
I understand why
But thought he would be the opposite
Totally gung ho about it :)
I know the smell of iodine and hosp makes him feel faint though
Id say he is afraid he might keel over
Strangely made me less nervous
To know he is nervous too :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Will you have any with you during the section then Lilesmom? Can't believe how close it is now. 

Henry fasto in his crib! Finally! Little man would still rather sleep on me.


----------



## LynAnne

I'm so glad we decided to go to bed at 10:30 last night after C had a feed. I can barely keep track of when DH or I was up with him from last night. Little guy seemed to want fed every 2.5 hours overnight and when he didn't want fed he was either awake or crying, especially in the early hours of the morning. He slept in his crib from 10:30 to about 1:30 at first though so we got s good block of sleep there, DH took care of him then and I was able to sleep until 2:30 when he was fussing about being put down. Fed him, popped him in the crib for another hour or so before we were up again. By the time he fell back asleep (I put him in the pram this time so DH could definitely sleep) I was so awake that I ended up wrapping DH's birthday presents instead of going to bed! Got another hours sleep between 7:30 and 8:30 and now I'm up for the day and DH is back in bed. I feel like a bloody yo yo with my sleep! :haha: Still at least I'm getting SOME sleep and actually feel pretty well rested. I don't know what I'd do without DH.


----------



## LynAnne

Lucasmum, it wouldn't let me upload attachments the other day hence why I resorted to photobucket! It must be something with the BnB website. I thought it was just me! Hope Edith got slept alright for you last night!

Maryanne, hope Henry stayed sleeping for you last night and that aurora didn't wake up too much either. I don't know how you do it with two little ones!

Lilesmom, will you have anyone with you for the section then? I think I'd have been quite upset if DH hadn't been there - I really needed him. He doesn't cope well with stressful situations or gore normally but he was amazing. Still, I totally understand why your oh might not feel comfortable or whatever. I don't know that I could ever be someone's birthing partner! I just hope you won't be alone if you don't want to be.


----------



## maryanne1987

Well It started off badly, I got overconfident once I settled Henry is his crib and he slept solidly for 4 hours but then all hell broke loose. DH left for work at 4.30am and within 5 minutes I had Henry and aurora both awake and screaming. How I didn't have a nervous breakdown I don't know :rofl: ended up downstairs at 5am watching peppa pig with them. The daytimes aren't so bad with the two under 2, I got into a pretty good routine quickly, it's just the nights that need work. 

I'm the same Lynanne usually, the thought of giving birth without DH there terrified me. I was so nervous but as luck had it I gave birth so quickly that even if we had of had someone to watch aurora and Zack he still wouldn't have got there in time. We live 45-50 mins from the hospital and I delivered in 31. There wasn't even time for anyone to ring him to say I was in labour. He got a call at 2am from a nurse telling him his son had been born. Poor thing was so confused. I had an amazing bunch of midwives and a registrar with me though. They came down from the ward I was being induced on and although they were meant to leave me with the mdu midwives and go back they didn't. The stayed and became my birth partners. The registrar was only meant to check me quickly and go but she ended up being the one holding my hand and helping me through the contractions. I couldn't have asked for more supportive people with me.


----------



## Lucasmum

Not just being dumb then will have to look at pjotobicket haven't used that in years 

We had a better night she went down at 2145 till 1210 :flower: then she feeds every 2ish hours so was getting 2 hour solid blocks :flower:

My milk has come in and all I have are my cheap primary special feeding bras I discovered this morning why primary sell them at £10 for two and mothercare is £30 for two, going to pay a trip to mothercare today, just call me fanny 6 boobs :rofl:

Also poop my word this girl can poop :wacko: she is 4 days old or will be this afternoon and we have gone through 2 packets of pampers already, I'm gonna have to back to work soon just to be able to keep her in nappies :haha: I don't remember Lucas being as bad as her I'm sure I remember worrying how he wasn't pooping enough, she gets weighed on Friday so will be interested to see if she has gained much though she is a good feeder :cloud9:


----------



## maryanne1987

How cute is my boy!


----------



## Lucasmum

oh no Maryanne that sounds chaos :wacko:

Lucas said to me don't get up this morning mum I can do everything sleep heavenly sleep my god I wish I had chose no sleep he shouted out he was all done and went of to school 20 mins later I got up for a wee, pjs and towel in the bathroom floor the sink very dry for someone who is supposed to have washed toothbrush wet though :shrug:

One slice of jammy toast upside down on the kitchen floor toast crumbs everywhere and the fridge left open :dohh:

Every light on his curtains closed and bed not made despite him telling I've sorted my room as well not sure which manky corner he sorted :shrug:

First and last time I'll make that mistake :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> Will you have any with you during the section then Lilesmom? Can't believe how close it is now.
> 
> Henry fasto in his crib! Finally! Little man would still rather sleep on me.

Id say he will come in alright
But just a bit nervous
Must check with him to be sure this eve though
I'll ask my sister if he really doesn't want to do it
I wouldn't really want to see him cut open either 
His words
But I do understand
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Aw he is gorgeous Maryanne xxx
Sorry u had a tough night with them.
Xx
But glad the says aren't too bad already 
That's no mean feat with two under two so early in henrys life
Well done xxx

Lynanne and Lucas mom glad ye got some sleep xxx
Make the day easier xx

Simon used to do blow out poos
Was on 40 ozs a day at a few months
Hungry man
His poos used to go up his back to his neck
I've thrown away clothes and cut him out of them for poops :)


Oh got Simon to playschool today
It was awesome .
Only my bladdar made me leave my cocoon :)


----------



## lilesMom

Lucas is turning into mr independent 
Now he is big bro :)
A bit of mess is worth a sleep.
And I bet he is very proud of himself 
Xxx

Sorry for all posts
Always on phone
And can lose posts if I don't put them up


----------



## maryanne1987

I was in for my a good friends section as her husband was in Afghanistan as he's in the army when she had to be rushed in for an emergency section early. You literally can see nothing. The screen blocks out what's going on down the bottom end. We chatted away and then all of a sudden we heard baby crying. Couldn't believe how relaxed it was. It's great you have someone to go with you though if oh can't do it. 

We are having 15 ish poos a day at the moment. Yesterday was more than that. Seems like every nappy is dirty in like 10 mins. Can't remember it being this bad with aurora but guess every baby is different. Midwives aren't worried. They said 15-20 a day is normal at this age but they aren't the ones that have to buy nappies. Good job I haven't started using the cloth nappies yet. I'd never keep up with the washing.


----------



## Lucasmum

This makes me feel better, I did consider cloth but decided no t again good job with getting it washed 

Her bum is red raw though now poor little thing :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Henry's bum was the same too. But it's cleared up now he's on formula. Apparently breastfed babies poo is more acidic. I tried every thing to clear up the nappy rash as his bum was raw but then the midwife said to use Sudo cream. Just a tiny little bit that barely covers the skin as any more will stop the nappy absorbing wee and make his bum worse. 48 hours later we had a lovely pink little botty again.


----------



## lilesMom

Gosh that sounds like a lot
But I do remember with Simon
Nearly every feed meant a poo
So must hve been lots

I forgot I cant ask my sis
I've 5 sisters 
Two of which id feel comfortable with them there
But one one is minding Simon
The other I forgot I bringing mom to hosp app same day
Doh
Id say he will come in alright though :)
Thanks


----------



## lilesMom

The more I'm thinking about bf
The more I'm thinking maybe formula be better 
I'll give it a shot anyway
But I'm weirdly going off it
I see my 5 month old niece in law :)
Is still nursing every two hours by day
Exhausting!!


----------



## maryanne1987

You feed how ever is best for you lilesmom. No one will judge you over it. Long as baby is being fed that's the main thing.


----------



## LynAnne

Lilesmom, Do whatever feels right for you. Connor is doing great with his formula so far and I know for a fact now that breastfeeding just wouldn't have been right for me. Having DH share the feeds has been a lifesaver.

Speaking of feeding, Connor is now taking between 2oz-3oz every three to four hours at feeding. I'm so proud of him especially after he ate next to nothing at the hospital on Sunday. Sleeping like a dream during the day but a wee nightmare during the night. I wish he would switch his "routine" around so he would sleep more at night and be awake for cuddles in the day. Oh well, I won't deny I cuddle him regardless of whether or not he is awake although he does sleep for good stretches in his pram during the day too. 

MIL came over today to bring some presents from her friends. This little boy is getting so spoiled! She just wanted an excuse to get an extra little cuddle from her newest grandson. It's adorable. Apparently FIL said he was jealous that she was getting to see him and he had to work. We'll see them all on Sunday anyway. My sisters and parents are visiting today and tomorrow too :happydance:

I have another midwife visit tomorrow and Connor is getting the heel prick test done. Not looking forward to that one bit but I guess it just has to be done. Hopefully she'll take a look at my stitches and say that they are all doing well too. As I've said they do feel better so hopefully she will. Can't wait until they are 100% though!

I've decided I want to get myself a topaz ring now that both my boys have officially been born in November. The only thing is I don't want to spend a stupid amount of money on it, especially with Christmas just around the corner, so I am definitely looking for something that is probably under £100. As someone who only ever really wears my wedding/engagement rings and cheap jewellery from mainly high street stores even £100 feels like A LOT. I like THIS ONE and THIS ONE Thoughts?


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon
I'll try bf but if I find it too much um switching 
It was my Dr turned me off surprisingly
She seemed to think it be too demanding on me
With c section, bub and simon
She could hve a point
Will just see how we go 

I'll look at the links now Lynanne
Glad feeding is going so well for ye xxx

Bub had been pretty quiet all day
Her hb is running a bit fast too
But just got it steady again
It was 185 at one stage and staying up about 175+
Was thinking id hve to go get checked 
But then it steadied again
So its prob alright isn't it?


----------



## lilesMom

The heart one hands down for me :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I'd say it's fine lilesmom. Little lady was just probably wiggling about even if you couldn't feel her. Henry's heart rate used to be super fast on the monitors sometimes and they said it was periods of movement that does it. It's what they look out for when your on a trace in hospital they like variation in the heartbeat, especially if there's low movement reported. I spent waaaay too much time on those monitors, can you tell :rofl:

Heart one gets my vote too!


----------



## lilesMom

She was def moving
Think I peed her off
She went ape!
Still is now
After being super quiet all day

The heart oneis gorgeous
I want it!!
But my fingers r double their normal size :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Hope every one is ok sorry not getting on much with OHs family and my mother here all the time it's difficult :wacko:

We are doing good had the midwife here this am and Edie had her heel prick test she didn't even murmur so used to being stabbed in the foot from the hospital :cry:

She has lost 5% of her body weight so not bad though Lucas never lost only gained the piglet and now weighs in at 7lb8ozs so still a very good weight not surprised the amount she poops thought it would be a bigger loss :haha: her bum is looking less red as well now we are putting the Sudo on her

Took her to the ice rink last night, Lucas was so proud showing her off to everyone and she was so chilled out being passed about pillar to post and received some gorgeous presents I won't need to buy her anything till she is about 2 :blush:

She is going across London tonight as it's Lucas' 3rd and final trial we are nervous I don't think she really cares so long as she is wrapped up and there is access to a boob :rofl:

Lilesmom if you think formula is the way for you to go then feed her that doesn't matter what she gets so long as she is happy and healthy hope she is behaving herself in there today not long to go now :flower:

I love both rings lynanne but for me I think I prefer the eternity ring you have got me thing about the stone now with both children being November babies I won't tell OH just yet though :haha:

Maryanne how are you and yours is Zack loving it now he has a baby brother :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

Ur very good for getting out and about so fast.
Ur right though Edith be happy so long as she has mammy. Xx
Lucas sounds like a lovely boy
Best of luck in the trials to him
Xxx
Brilliant he came so far
Fingers crossed for a hat trick :)

I think I'm thinking too much about feeding to distract me from the actual section
Getting nervous
But cant wait to hold her :)
And find out her ruddy name!!!!
Hee hee


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck for Lucus trials! Hope he blows them away! Lovely to hear little Edith is doing so well. Henry isnt a fan of being taken out yet, he hates the car seat, he hates the Pram and doesn't really like any one else bar me :rofl: 

Only a few days now lilesmom!!!!! I'm so so excited for you. 

Zack adores Henry. He doesn't leave him alone. He's so proud. Such a wonderful boy. Aurora still thinks he's a cat. And if you ask does she like him she says no. At least she's honest.


----------



## lilesMom

New born cry does sound like mewing a little :)
She will grow to love him xx

Clever henry,
Stick with mom xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Hopefully one day. Then I can remind her when she's grown up that she thought her brother was a cat called Gomez :rofl: 

My little chunk is now 9lbs11!! Honestly can't believe he's so big. He looks huge compared to how aurora was at 2 weeks old.


----------



## lilesMom

Hee hee &#55357;&#56842;
Simon grew at the rate of 90 too.
Still bigger than average.
In 6 yr old clothes at nearly 3.5 yrs age

Got call from hosp.
In for 6.30 am Mon morn 
Am second on the list so if no emergencies
Should hve bub by ten am.
Fingers crossed no delays :)
I be nervous enough waiting as is :)


----------



## maryanne1987

How you feeling? Nervous? Excited?


----------



## LynAnne

That's so exciting lilesmom. I can't wait for the last of our little babies to be born!


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> How you feeling? Nervous? Excited?

All of the above :)
Hee hee

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## lilesMom

How r ye and little bubbas doing ?


----------



## LynAnne

We're doing great. Connor has been such a good boy today. He slept in his crib really well last night only waking up at 2:30 and 5:30 for a change and feed. I took the early one and DH did the later one so we both got good solid blocks of sleep. Little lamb didn't even wake up until 8:30! Had the midwife visit for his heel prick test which he wasn't impressed with but he did great. We won't have her visit again until next Wednesday and then she's signing us off to the health visito :happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea we are good thanks. Henry is still very unsettled and have had to resort to having him in a wrap most of the time so I can get things done. I babywear anyway so I don't mind too much but would be nice if he would settle in his crib or with daddy. The midwives said its normal though after he's been so ill and to just go with it for now. He's such a little love though. I adore this boy. 

DH came in tonight and announced that he's been thinking and he still really wants 5. So now he's in the dog house and I'm ignoring him. The last thing I'm interested in is more babies atm. I don't even want to think about it. And I can tell you now that after having a 9lber there will never be 5.


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne that sounds fab
Well done Conor xx
Glad things r going so well sleep wise for ye
Makes a huge difference.
Xx

Maryanne hugs xxx
Hope henry settles a bit soon xx
He sounds like he might be a hungry little man like Simon was 
Xx
Glad baby wearing works for u
I could see myself doing it with little missy too.
Hope u manage to get some rest hon xxx
Y need to heal too
Did they give u day for stitches?
Hope its soon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I hear u maryanne
I'm feeling like two sounds good too
I def won't be thinking about another for at least two years
Want to get both my bubs walking first.
I think they will prob walk around similar time
Which would be soo amazing :)
I'm looking forward to being able to do physio with Simon again.
I feel awful I cant do it
But I honestly physically cant.

Also really looking forward to healthy eating without heartburn 
And losing weight.
I'm talking stones here
But cant wait to get started.
I've done it before
I'm doing it for good this time!!

Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Next Wednesday lilesmom. I'm dreading it. Last time I got a cute baby out of it, this time I just get sore lady bits. 

I must admit I feel so much better now I'm not pregnant. Didn't realise how ill I was feeling. I'm in no rush to do it again. Took the kids out today and walked like 4 miles with the pushchair. Been so long since I've been able to do that. 

You doing anything nice on your last weekend before baby?


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs hon
I wouldn't blame u for dreading it
Take all the drugs offered and demand more xx
U don't need to suffer for it too much xxx
Hugs
Least its soon 
But sorry it had to happen at all.
X 

Not doing much
Feeling crappy and sore mostly
Don't hve the energy for much
Sort out last few bits and get lots of Simon cuddles is my plan :)


----------



## LynAnne

Maryanne, Shame that Henry doesn't settle much but at least you are able to baby wear. My SIL passed on her wrap but I'm way too scared to use it at the moment. I'm sure it'll become invaluable when DH goes back to work though.
I've always wanted a big family, maybe four kids, but seriously after actually giving birth Connor could end up being an only child!! I'm sure in a few years time I'll probably want to give him a brother or sister but for now, and even possibly forever, I'm just so happy with my little guy. I'd have murdered DH if he was seriously considering more so soon! :haha:

Lilesmom, Hope you have a nice last newborn free weekend. I'm too am looking forward to losing the weight although to be fair now that the bump has gone I already feel a lot better about myself. I wasn't at my best weight pre-pregnancy thanks to all the losses seriously messing with my body so I'd love to get back to how I was the summer of 2014 when I got married. Quite a long journey (about 2 stone) to get there but once these stitches are healed I can do more exercise and hopefully make good progress.


----------



## lilesMom

I'm sure u look fab hon xxx
I've more like 5 or 6 stone to lose depending on how much goes with bub :)
But I know I'm doing it
And can do it
2 will be a doddle to u xxx
Just don't pressure yourself too much for it


----------



## maryanne1987

Sounds like a perfect weekend lilesmom! Enjoy it! 

I love my wraps Lynanne. I've used wraps with all on mine. Does help when they won't settle and you need to get things done. DH doesn't like my baby wearing though as the wraps can be pretty expensive but it's my one weakness and I barely spend money on anything else so he can't complain. There's a few lovely baby wearing groups by me to as well as a baby sling ballet class which I used to go to with aurora so will be starting again with Henry soon. 

I literally felt like murdering him. It's great that he loves children and he's such a family man but the last thing I want to think about atm is being pregnant again. Plus to make babies that means we need to start bedroom dancing and at the moment I never want him near me again with all these stitches. I would hurt him if he even tried it in the next few months.


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah i think his timing was seriously off!!
But his heart was prob in the right place.
Xxx
Don't even think about any decisions on that for a long time
Till ur well again
I wouldn't rule out one more here
But if decision had to be made now u would!!


----------



## LynAnne

Maryanne, I think he might have jumped the gun slightly with telling you he wants more!! I can barely even imagine having sex again let alone another baby!! I think especially with your stitches situation it was a bad idea of your DH to mention more!! I hope that this time your stitches heal well and don't cause you any issues.

Lilesmom, I have always been pretty slim but between my wedding and falling pregnant with Connor I'd gained about a stone and I could really tell. It made me miserable. Wanting to lose the baby weight has given me the kick up the bum to go the extra mile and lose that extra weight at the same time. I'm not going to stress about it though and I accept it'll take time but by the summer I hope to be back where I was. I'm pleasantly surprised with how much my bump has disappeared already, especially as I am not breastfeeding!


----------



## lilesMom

When u don't put on much it goes fast xx
Its def nice to feel more yourself again :)
Looking forward to that :)
Within 3.5 weeks of having Simon my extra 1.5 stone was gone
Hoping for repeat or better this time


----------



## Lucasmum

My bump is all gone was the moment I delivered just the wobbly bits that were there before straight back into pre pregnancy jeans not sure if this makes me pleased or sad :wacko:

Edith projectiles pooped on me at 0200 but then sleep from 0230 till 0540 so I can forgive her :haha:

She seems really sleepy and some times dosent feed well others does really well she is weeing and pooping just fine and screams and wriggles when changing by I think I'm just paranoid with the jaundice something is wrong, also her cord fell off yesterday so that had me in a panic but it's clean and healthy looking and I read that it can come away from 5 days :wacko: midwife is back Monday because of the jaundice so we will see then :shrug:

Can't believe it's only a couple of days before your section :happydance:

I did baby wearing with Lucas I'm going to visit our local sling library next week to see what advice they have and what they can hire to me Lucas was a lot bigger when I started and what I have I don't feel is quite right for a newborn :flower:

Lynanne Connor sounds like he is doing really well don't fret yourself with loosing weight yet just enjoy him instead :flower::flower:

Maryanne if OH came in now and said more I would be delighted but he is adamant we are done, in my heart of hearts I know he is probably right but the thought of no more kills me so ignoring it all and enjoying Edith and Lucas :cloud9:


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sorry lucusmum :( guess that puts it into perspective for me. I mean grateful to him, and I know I should feel lucky. I just think he picked a bad moment. I probably will be broody a few months down the line. But at the moment with all the complications in late pregnancy and almost losing him I really don't want to think about more just yet. 

I'm 2 stone lighter since giving birth. Most of that was weight of the baby, placenta, etc. But the rest I lost cause that week Henry was in scbu I didn't really eat. I feel so much better in myself though with that weight gone. I still want to lose 3 stone so once I've had my 6 week check I shall be making an effort to get it off. 

Try not to worry about the jaundice lucusmum. Breastfed babies take longer for it to go. The more she sucks the quicker it will disappear. Aurora was jaundiced for about a month. If the are still jaundiced at two weeks though the do a blood test to check the bilirubin levels. I thought auroras would never go. It did eventually though. I know how worrying it is though. Henry still has a bit. Since I've been taking him out in the sun though it's disappearing quickly.


----------



## LynAnne

Lucasmum, Connor's cord fell off on Thursday night, so day 4 technically. Midwife said its looking great. I didn't realise it could come off as early as that but apparently it can! I've got to be honest, I'm too scared to even try my pre-pregnancy jeans until at least Christmas! I am wearing pre pregnancy clothing though just not the jeans!


----------



## maryanne1987

Henry's cord came off early too. 3 days and it fell off. Auroras took 5, zacks took 8 days.


----------



## lilesMom

Body tricking ne again today
Pains on and off all day
But they r gonna go nowhere again
Not consistent or strong enough.
Would hve been nice if they let mw hve my last weekend
Oh gone into nesting mode :)
I'm helping but not much help :)
Place is getting pretty clean and tidy looking
Woohoo


----------



## maryanne1987

That's good! Nice to have a clean tidy house and even better when you don't have to do it yourself. Hope the pains stop for you soon!


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah I feel better leaving the house in a decent state :)
They r gone again 
Thank god
Knew they were going nowhere
Just annoying me 

How ye doin xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea good thanks. Having a nice relaxed evening, cams shopping and having baby snuggles. 

One more day!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Sounds lovely
Yeah I cant believe its finally nearly here.
She feels,seriously low tonight.
Still being silly half hoping she comes tomorrow
She is either gonna pop my waters or my bladder with all her punching 
But chances r teeny
Our bedroom is ready for her now
Lovely to hve it properly set up
:)

Gone back to being ok about bf again
Think my Dr just threw me a bit
I'll take it a day at a time
It will hopefully go ok
But if not then I will hve tried like I wanted.
:)


----------



## maryanne1987

Just go with the flow. Even one breastfeed gives a load of antibodies so if you decide it's not for you then she will have still had the first feeds which are the most important. Just do what's best for you and your family and ignore silly doctors. They always interfere


----------



## lilesMom

I think I was just tired and nervous
So i listened too much :)
Should just go with my own instinct
Thanks xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

maryanne1987 said:


> I'm sorry lucusmum :( guess that puts it into perspective for me. I mean grateful to him, and I know I should feel lucky. I just think he picked a bad moment. I probably will be broody a few months down the line. But at the moment with all the complications in late pregnancy and almost losing him I really don't want to think about more just yet.

Yeah I think that he has realised he could have so easily have gone home a single father hit home to him and it's not hit me yet I'm sure it will one day :wacko:

Edith met her cousin Millie today she looks tiny in comparison I'll try and get the pic to upload but again to make me panic all anyone could focus on was the colour difference :cry: poor Edith she's not that bad


----------



## maryanne1987

Don't worry too much honestly lucusmum. Aurora looked like a Simpson for the first few weeks. People always used to mention it, like I didn't already know. It will fade. The more she feeds and poops the quicker it will go and by the sounds of it she's pooing lots!


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck for tomorrow lilesmom, be thinking of you! Will be watching out for an update tomorrow xx


----------



## LynAnne

Good luck, lilesmom. Will be thinking about you and eagerly awaiting an update!!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies.
Finally nearly there.
Fell asleep when getting Simon to sleep for half hour
But wide awake again
Me I mean :)
Doh.

How ye all xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm good thank you. How are you so calm??? I'm super excited for you :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

I was very nervous this morn
Excited this eve
Now I'm calm :)
Wishing time away now.
But comfy relaxing with Simon conked beside me
Be weird being away from him
But be lovely to finally meet her :)
The sooner I get in, the sooner I can come home hopefully :)

How u doin ?


----------



## maryanne1987

Only a few hours left now!! Eeeek!! God anyone would think I was the one having the baby haha. 

Yea I'm good. Trying to settle a very restless Henry. My little chunk is 10lb3 now!!! So proud with how he's coming along.


----------



## lilesMom

Hee hee :)

He is growing mad isn't he.
Well done henry and mamma xx


----------



## LynAnne

Maryanne, sounds like henry is doing great! What a lovely weight gain! I'm curious to know what Connor weighs now but I don't think he gets weighed until the health visitor takes over. He's eating well so I'm not worried, just curious.

I'm so excited for you, lilesmom. I'll be checking for updates all day!


----------



## maryanne1987

He never stops eating Lynanne. Can already guzzle a 5 ounce bottle but the midwives said that's common in babies born big, they have bigger appetites. Aurora didn't weigh this much till she's was like 2.5 months. 

I'm already on update look out. So exciting!


----------



## LynAnne

That's great! Connor eats 3oz about every three hours which I'm pretty pleased about. Cant wait until he's up at 4oz and we can start using the prep machine. It'll make everything quicker and easier for sure!


----------



## maryanne1987

I love my perfect prep. Well worth the money. How are your stitches feeling now Lynanne?


----------



## LynAnne

So much better. I still feel a little sore if I sit for too long or whatever and I'm still a bit stiff but I really can't complain. How are you feeling about getting yours redone? Using the prep machine will be good, save us from a lot of crying. I just didn't see the point in using it for 2oz or 3oz when the smallest amount it makes is 4oz. Too much waste!


----------



## maryanne1987

I have to admit that I used it to make two ounces but then I kind of weighed up the waste to having time to make them properly with looking after aurora too and decided I could deal with the waste :rofl: thank goodness he upped the amount he ate quickly so now we don't waste any. 

Yea I'm a bit nervous but be glad to get it over with now. I don't feel right down there so know it needs doing. Hopefully it will feel more normal once it's re stitched. Well as normal as it will ever feel after giving birth to 3 children lol.


----------



## Lucasmum

Sorry been MIA :wacko:

Finally we are a family of four it's been lovely having people here but glad it's just us :cloud9:

Any updates lilesmom hope it all went well :flower:

I'm hoping Edith is weighed again today if the midwife ever turns up I hate waiting around for people 

Both Connor and Henry sound to be doing really well :cloud9: Lucas gained really quick as well Maryanne :flower:

So Lucas didn't make the final team he was cut we expected it but still disappointed for him, his response well I'll just have to work harder and show them what they missed out on 

Not a lot else going on here I'm just trying to locate some nice baby groups there were plenty when Lucas was a baby but I think the whole sure start thing was booming back then don't hear it any more well not in this area anyway :wacko: even the local church dosent have a play group but there must be something or somewhere we can go :shrug:


----------



## lilesMom

Little perfect Emily is here.
7 - 12 and doing fab
Had huge feed and asleep last two hours &#55357;&#56842;
Best baby ever :)

All went grand thank god :)
Super happy
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20161128_123644.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lucasmum

With the perfect prep can you make a 6oz bottle then split it into two 3ozs to save waste and put one in the fridge for later or does it not work like that :flower:


----------



## Lucasmum

She is beuautiful welcome to the world baby Emily :cloud9:

Congratulations lilesmom well worth the wait for her :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh my gosh she's adorable lilesmom!!! So happy for you. Welcome to the world Emily.


----------



## maryanne1987

They don't recommend keeping feeds in the fridge anymore lucusmum. Stupid as when I had Zack we were told to make up feeds in advance and keep them in the fridge and Zack never died. Crazy how much things change. I used to make up like 6 feeds at a time with him and whack them in the fridge for the day. Just heat them up then when he was hungry.


----------



## LynAnne

Welcome to the world, Emily! She's an absolute beauty! So happy that our little rainbows are all here now!


----------



## Lucasmum

maryanne1987 said:


> They don't recommend keeping feeds in the fridge anymore lucusmum. Stupid as when I had Zack we were told to make up feeds in advance and keep them in the fridge and Zack never died. Crazy how much things change. I used to make up like 6 feeds at a time with him and whack them in the fridge for the day. Just heat them up then when he was hungry.

Oh wow I didn't know that so the perfect prep only takes moments to make a bottle? I'm not sure I'd function well enough during the night to make a bottle up :wacko: i assume you can use cool boiled water ie fill the kettle and boil before bed so you can just make one up quick rather than wait for it to cool and stuff :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

That's why I wanted breastfeed so much again lucusmum. By the time I come downstairs, even though it only takes a few minutes sir the prep to make a bottle, Henry has woken the whole house up screaming and I'm wide awake. So much easier just to whip my boobs out.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks ladies
I'll catch up soon
I'm wrecked xxx
Hope ye and bubbas all well.


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your feeling ok lilesmom, rest up and enjoy your little one xx


----------



## lilesMom

Xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

I really didn't know that, you learn something new every day I think I'd have a kettle and microwave by my bed :haha:

Have a good rest and enjoy little Emily :cloud9:


----------



## maryanne1987

Lucasmum said:


> I really didn't know that, you learn something new every day I think I'd have a kettle and microwave by my bed :haha:
> 
> Have a good rest and enjoy little Emily :cloud9:

I actually asked DH to buy me a perfect prep for upstairs :rofl:


----------



## LynAnne

Ah, the beauty of living in a flat. The prep machine is literally in the next room!! 

I've noticed that my bleeding has increased after being next to nothing the past few days. Not concerned or anything, just annoyed as I think I'm going to have to buy more pads! :haha: At least I'm not having any issues with my stitches any more other than they feel a tiny bit uncomfortable once in a while.

Trying to look for Christmas presents tonight but it isn't going well. I'm so unprepared this year!


----------



## maryanne1987

Mine does that. I think it's stopping and then starts again. With aurora it took 6 weeks stop. 

I'm doing the exact same. But baby xmas outfits are distracting me. Henry now has an official buddy Elf costume for xmas day haha


----------



## LynAnne

We have lots of Christmas outfits already that we've been given as gifts. He'll have a different Christmas outfit for every day for the week before Christmas! :haha: My sister has knitted him the cutest green, red and white striped dungarees that I can't wait to put him in!


----------



## Lucasmum

I hope he is getting you one :haha:

My bleeding is doing the same it's not been heavy anyway due to them cleaning my womb during surgery :wacko:

I keep having to buy first size nappies as she is tiny and has a skinny bum we have lots of the next size but they leak as to wide for her :haha: Though she only pooped about 6 times yesterday so we are improving :rofl:


----------



## maryanne1987

Nope! He said no way :( mean!

6, that's really good. We are still on about 10 million :rofl: I'm forever cleaning up poop. That's my life now with two under 18 months lol. 

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Lucasmum

I can only imagine it's a never ending cycle :haha:

Braved going out with just the two of us today the first part was easy I took her into work then to Sainsbury's we had a wonderful time buying up clothes till we both needed a nappy change wouldn't let me take the shopping in the trolley through to baby change despite me having by this point paid for everything left the trolley out side, changed her bum but couldnt go myself as no where to put her :wacko: Sainsbury's is the complete other side of town, all I can say is thank goodness for jumbo size maternity pads :rofl:


----------



## maryanne1987

That doesn't sound fun! I'm terrified for when I go further by myself. How I'm going to cope with two nappy changes I don't know. I've been sticking quite local with the children if I'm by myself and only going further with DH. Although it's back to normal next week. Homeschooling, baby clubs, etc, kinda nervous but I'm getting cabin fever being in so much. Baby sling meet Monday. Be Henry's first baby club outing :) 

Stitches tomorrow :(


----------



## LynAnne

I'm not sure I'd cope out on my own yet, Lucasmum, so good for you. Sounds like you managed really well even with the nappy changing/needing to pee scenario.

Maryanne, I hope the stitches go well tomorrow and it can all be sorted out once and for all. Will you be able to go back home once they are done? My stitches are driving me crazy today. Perhaps a little tmi but they are SO itchy! All down there feels so itchy and it's a itch I just can scratch! I know it probably just means they are all healing well but ugh!

That's Connor officially called Connor now! We went to take him to get his birth registered today in town and then went for a little wander around the Christmas market before jumping into boots to buy some more maternity pads. The bleeding has definitely increased but the reason I wanted more maternity pads was more for the cushioniness for my stitches :rofl: Comfort first! Exhausted now.


----------



## maryanne1987

DH will be driving me home afterwards. He's going to be at the hospital with aurora and Henry as I'm not ready to be away from him yet. Just annoyed in need it redone. Sorry your still suffering. The itchy stage is horrible. It is good though as means your healing well! I know what you mean about the pads. It's like sitting on a pillow lol. I could totally wear thinner ones but I'm enjoying the comfort!


----------



## LynAnne

At least you won't be away from Henry and aurora very long at all if they are going to be at the hospital with DH. I guess that makes it a little better. Hope that this fixes them properly. And you're right, it is like sitting on a little pillow. Much more comfortable than the thin pads I probably could be using!


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh bugger forgot about registering :blush: I think I'd better book an appointment I do recall them saying its appointment only nowadays :wacko:


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm on the last of the thick pads I think I may put the thin ones away and treat myself to more could have been a whole lot worse if I'd been in the thin ones :haha:

Good luck tomorrow I'm sure it will be fine :hugs:

I have the mid wife health visitor and the new tumble dryer coming tomorrow so I'll be thinking of you whilst I'm under interrogation :haha: I've also got an ironing pile to keep me occupied :wacko:

We've had a really sleepy day today worried I'm in for a rough night now :dohh:


----------



## Lucasmum

A few of Edith :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1651.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1635.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1628.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1620.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 3









IMG_1632.jpg
File size: 41.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## maryanne1987

Awwww she's so cute. That bunny t shirt is just adorable!!


----------



## LynAnne

Edith is adorable! A proper little cutie. We made an appointment for today and it made being seen so much easier, no waiting around for ages. We only get 21 days to register a birth in Scotland so we made the appointment as soon as possible so that it was done and dusted.


----------



## maryanne1987

We have to book here now. You can't just turn up anymore which is rubbish. They are always really busy though. Our appointment was weeks away but we managed to get a cancellation last Monday.


----------



## Lucasmum

I've booked her in to become an official person could have gone tomorrow but can't do that so she will be registered on Thursday :flower:


----------



## Lucasmum

Where do we go ladies now we have had our babies we must have to leave this bored behind soon not that I want to, but is there a November birth group? I feel it would be busy and I would feel a little lost and intimidated by it :shrug:


----------



## LynAnne

Oh I dont know, lucasmum. I really love our little group here and agree that I'd be waaay too intimidated by a big November group!


----------



## maryanne1987

Na just keep it going if you ladies want? Don't think we have to move anywhere? Admins normally move it if it's not allowed. My group I was in with aurora moved to a secret Facebook group once our babies arrived but there's quite a lot of us. Could set one up if anyone wants or just carry on here. I'd miss catching up with you all! :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I just checked, it's not against any rules to carry on the group.


----------



## LynAnne

I'm happy to stick here if we can. I'd miss hearing from you guys and getting updates on Henry, Edith and Emily. Its been so lovely to have this little group throughout our pregnancies, I'd hate to lose it now just because our little babies are here.


----------



## Lucasmum

LynAnne said:


> I'm happy to stick here if we can. I'd miss hearing from you guys and getting updates on Henry, Edith and Emily. Its been so lovely to have this little group throughout our pregnancies, I'd hate to lose it now just because our little babies are here.

Exactly this I don't want to leave :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Be weird not having updates from this little group. Glad you ladies are sticking around! 

Going to be another long night! Henry wide awake and DH snoring. Add in aurora cutting her molars and that means I'm going to be awake all night :( 

Do your little ones use dummies? We tried Henry on one to try settle him between feeds but he's having none of it. I never needed to use one on Zack but aurora took one straight away. Henry just spits it back out. Was hoping he would take to it as he's so unsettled at the moment.


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm not going anywhere :flower:

No dummy here I did try as she comfort sucks but she spat it at me :dohh:


----------



## LynAnne

Not tried dummies yet but I'm getting close to wanting to try with Connor. He seems to be so unsettled these last few nights that I wonder if it would help. I didn't want to use it as early as 9 days old! I had hoped he would be a few weeks before we had to resort to a dummy. I dont know why but I feel a bit rubbish not bring able to soothe him without!


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea it's comfort sucking here too. But if I try and give him one he pulls a face like I've given him poison and spits it out. Midwives said to persevere but he's having none of it. Don't feel bad Lynanne. If he needs a dummy it's just because some babies need that comfort, it's not anything to do with your parenting skills.

He's actually been ok ish through the night. Managed to get him in his crib for a good few hours. 

Crazy we all have our babies now!


----------



## Lucasmum

Edith is the same I get death glares :haha:

Lynanne if he needs it it's not bad parenting skills at all :hugs:

I know I can't believe they are all here safe and sound :cloud9:

It's Edith's due date today crazy to think she is 10 days old already, she actually sleeps quite well during the night, she has her bum done and a feed anywhere between 2300 and 0000 then goes down in the cot which she took to really well surprisingly everyone moaned saying she needed a crib or basket, sleeps for about 3 to 3.5 hours wakes has her bum changed and a feed and settled back down and sleeping within an hour until about 0700 when Lucas wakes everyone up :wacko: I do her bum feed her and she usually goes back down till 0930-1000ish when we then get ready to face the day :flower:

Is it today you go and get repaired Maryanne if so good luck thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

Been out of theatre about 50 mins. All I can say is ouch. I'm up on the ward now for a few hours while the epi wears off and till the doctor checks me over. Then I can go home. Apparently I've had strong painkillers but I'm still in so much pain. Never noticed how much it hurt last time as I had Henry to focus on. Still at least it's done now. 

How are you all today? All babies ok I hope.


----------



## LynAnne

I'm so jealous of Edith's sleeping! I think Connor is getting worse every day! Last night it literally took hours to settle him and all he did was cry. He'd been changed, fed, winded and cuddled but nothing seemed to work. I felt terrible as I was so exhausted that I ended up leaving DH to it. I was woken by the dog at 5am as she was sick on the bedroom floor and swapped with DH then as he had been sleeping on the couch with Connor sleeping in the pram. I stayed with him, changed and fed him and managed to get us all back to bed by 7am until 9:30am when I got back up, changed him, dressed him, fed him and showered. Phew!

I feel so helpless when he gets all upset! I have wondered if perhaps it's silent reflux or something. He doesn't tend to spit up milk but he does get hiccups A LOT, his tummy gurgles, he isn't always the easiest to wind... All apparently symptoms of silent reflux. I don't know though, wonder if I'm just being a paranoid mummy. The midwife is coming for our last check today so I might mention it to her and see what she says.


----------



## maryanne1987

Aurora never liked her crib either lucusmum. We had to put her straight in a cot. She would scream the place down in her Moses basket. Only places she would settle were in a big cot bed or in her travel cot downstairs. She liked the room! We did use a sleepyhead in them though.


----------



## LynAnne

At least it is done now, maryanne, and hopefully you can be well on your way to recovery soon. Sorry it is causing you pain thou. I don't envy you having to go back through the healing process of stitches!


----------



## Lucasmum

Ouch I hope the pain goes quickly for you at least it's over now and you can move on from it :flower:

All good here waiting around for the midwife health visitor was supposed to be coming as well but she cancelled until Friday to move free turned up nice and early then took it away again as he wasn't told there would be stairs we live in a first floor flat with out a lift something I made them aware of when ordering but he wasn't told and there was only him told him to leave it at the bottom and my neighbour would let us use his trolley thing and we hold sort it out but he was having none of it so now I've got to wait in another day which will be god knows when for delivery :growlmad: and


----------



## maryanne1987

I wouldn't jump to silent reflux just yet Lynanne. He sounds the exact same as Henry. Just a newborn thing. He gets hiccups all the time and his tummy gurgles a lot. Especially if he's being greedy or taking his milk too fast. 100% keep an eye on it though and see if it carries on. Aurora had reflux at it was awful. What bottles do you use? Sometimes changing bottles can help. We use dr Browns and they are great for limiting wind, and helping with colic. We were using Aptamil pro too but changed to normal Aptamil after reading that lots of babies are unsettled on it. He was so so much better last night and so far today.


----------



## LynAnne

Midwife has been and we are now officially off the books. Just have to deal with the health visitor now and go to the clinic to get him weighed and such. Can't really be bothered with all that but oh well. I liked my midwife that has been doing our home visits, not sure how I feel about a whole new person! Spoke to midwife about Connor's fussiness and she reckons it's all to do with trapped wind. She gave us some tips and advice to help settle him so we'll have to give all those a go. At least he's lovely and healthy.


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad it went well :) hope your health visitor us nice. Ours this time isn't. I've always liked them but this time I just can't get along with this one. Still good thing is cause it's my 3rd I will barely see her.

3pm I'm out of here!!! Yey!!! That's if I can walk. Think dh will is gonna need to carry me to the car.


----------



## LynAnne

I remember when my mum had my twin sisters we had to help her walk out the hospital as she wanted home but the epidural hadn't worn off 100%. Me and my then 12 year old sister were "hugging" her while my eldest sisters were helping her shuffle her feet. :rofl: So bad!!

Fortunately we only see the HV about once a week and it's appointment based now so no waiting in all day for them to arrive. If they miss their time and I wanna go out I'm not hanging around.


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha that will totally be me :rofl: I just tried to get up to use the bathroom and it didn't go well. No way was using a bed pan though. I'm going at 3 weather I can walk or not. 

That's not too bad I guess. I hate waiting around. That's what annoyed me with the midwives. I don't have to see our health visitor again till the 15th of December at then that should be it but I'm dreading it already. She booked me an appointment at the family planning clinic without even asking me. When I phoned and asked her why she she 'well you don't want another accident do you'. I went mad. Henry wasn't an accident, we planned them close together and it cost us a fortune at a fertility clinic for egg counts to see if we could ttc. And even if he had of been an accident then I'm still old enough to sort my own contraception.


----------



## Lucasmum

Sounds like Connor is just having normal newborn issues Edith is always hiccuping either that or farting :dohh: she dosent wind easy either still waiting for the midwife not sure if we get discharged or not I hope so but my little lady is rather yellow still :haha:

Or sure how I feel about my HV yet having not met her just conversations over text she seemed ok then she said coolio to me which makes me think she is possibly about 12 and I will hate her on site she is also called Amber nothing bad about that but I've only ever met 2 Ambers before in my life and both were wanna be Barbie dolls :wacko: Friday could be interesting :haha:

I'm willing to bet you skip out of there at 3pm :happydance:

Lilesmom how you doing hopefully home and enjoying being a mum to two hope simon loves his new baby sister :hugs:


----------



## Lucasmum

Maryanne lucas' health visitor was like that told me I was to old to have another so "shall we just get you that little injection to stop another pregnancy" ermmm no piss off and don't come back, she didn't :rofl:


----------



## LynAnne

I can't believe your HV did that! How rude and presumptuous! I'd have been absolutely furious. I hope that you put her firmly in her place!

I had a little conversation with the midwife today about contraception which was super relaxed. She told me my options and such but DH and I will probably just go back to using condoms when we eventually get to that stage. I've never fancied anything more permanent or the pill. I definitely don't want another for a couple of years at the earliest though so we'll have to be extra careful - I'll probably try and avoid my most fertile time just to be safe!! :haha:


----------



## LynAnne

You guys aren't filling me with much hope that I'll like my health visitor! Can I just avoid her do you think?! I'd be checking your health visitor's ID, Lucasmum, just to make sure she definitely isn't 12! :haha: Really? A grown woman using the word coolio is just odd, especially in a professional manner. Would put me clean off her.

Lilesmom, hope you and Emily are doing grand!


----------



## maryanne1987

I have to be fair Lynanne that my others have all been lovely. My last health visitor was amazing. I'm actually considering registering and the gp clinic she moved to just to have her back. It sounds quite stalkerish though :rofl: I'm sure yours will be lovely! 

Lucusmum I will cross my fingers she isn't 12 haha. The one thing that always annoys me is health visitors with no children. It's like how can you tell me how to look after a baby when you have never had one! I always prefer the older more experienced ones.

I think we are just going to avoid fertile times as well Lynanne. I'm not keen on getting an implant or coil and i can't take the pill as it gives me high blood pressure. DH would be totally on board with ttc again straight away. I know what he's like so I'm going to have to keep him in check for a bit.


----------



## Lucasmum

Midwife came she is my midwife from the surgery she no idea who I was though to be fair I've not seen her since I booked in at 8 weeks still as patronising as she was, she's not filled me with any hope about the health visitor she is a young bubbly mum apparently :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Bubbly :rofl: oh dear.


----------



## Lucasmum

Ok so my bleeding has pretty much tailed of to brown blood had period type cramp for a short while this afternoon and now I'm getting a nice flow of red not stupidly heavy but certainly a lot more than recent days, this is normal right? 

Also OH reminded me today we have a fecking engagement party to go to on sat night what in the feck am I supposed to wear my boobs are stupidly full my attractive (read that as sarcasm) nursing bras make me look like I have one giant saggy boob most of the time I could put one of my normal bras on but Edith would never be able to feed not to mention the fact the all my prenprwg clothes were to big I wasn't buying any as I want to know what weight I would end up at but are now just that not to tight o own nothing suitable for an party I will be 13 days PP what was I thinking agreeing to this one!! He owes me big time for this they are primarily friends of his :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

It's totally normal. Especially as your always so busy. It's a sign you need to put your feet up though. If it gets really heavy, smelly or you get clots then see a doctor ASAP. 

Came home to good news, I've been accepted onto a course to become a doula!! Super excited as didn't think I'd get in. Doesn't start till September next year but I'm one step closer!


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no lucusmum! That's going to be tough. Could you treat yourself to something new? Or have any friends you could borrow from?


----------



## Lucasmum

I tried a few tops on tonight looked daft told OH he is gonna have to buy me one :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

You deserve it :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Did have a small clot but no bigger than anything else I've passed during blood loss certainly nothing that would panic me, I seem to remember still having heavy bleeding at this stage with Lucas with large clots :wacko: sorry for to much tmi for a Wednesday tea time :blush:


----------



## LynAnne

Is there such a thing as TMI amongst a group of women who have gone through pregnancy together?! :haha: I haven't had any clots (tiny little sorta stringy bits though - lovely) but my bleeding definitely increased the past few days, redder than before too. As maryanne says, I wouldn't worry unless it's super heavy like a pad an hour or big clots or an unpleasant odour! 

Also, you totally deserve a new top to make you feel good. I don't think I'd be up for an event looking the way I do right now! DH reckons that you wouldn't know I've had a baby less than two weeks ago. With my jelly belly and thunder thighs I don't know if it is a compliment or not!!


----------



## Lucasmum

I've had some stringy bits as well :haha:

Someone said the other day you look healthy yes I do if your comparing me to Casper the friendly ghost I have no colour what so ever though I've lost the grey look and I'm now just white :wacko: I'm hoping these iron tablets start to work soon I hate being this pale I'm normally a lot healthier looking even if I'm not :haha:

I put Edie in a 0-3 sleep suit tonight I remember now why we are still in newborn though she is almost back up to birth weight today she was 7lbs 12 but she is so short compared to Lucas :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

Half caught up but I'm too tired.
Just saying hey and ill be back when my brain works a bit 
Haha
Love ye
Alls well xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Good to hear from you look forward to an update :hugs:


----------



## LynAnne

Glad to hear all is well lilesmom! Take care of yourself - and Emily!


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your both ok :) looking forward to an update xx


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm well jealous Lucas is going to the Harry Potter studio tour tomorrow on his school trip :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry I've been awol
Been tired and busy with getting boobys up and running :)
Still in hosp but just cos that's normal here
Alls going so well
I miss sir squish
But hve been 100% blessed with Emily
Two amazing perfect kids.
I'm super lucky.

Recovering well
Wouldn't be ditching pain killers yet
But in all honesty its going smoothly so far thank god
Just got a fierce burst of broody.
Want two more now
One at 38 and one at 40.
Hee hee.
Wait until I'm on my own with two at home 
That prob change
Haha.

Glad ye r all well too overall 
Xxx

Maryanne hugs for ur stitches repair.
Hope it heals really quickly for u xxx

Lynanne hope Conor doesn't hve reflux hon
It sucks.
But lots of things to help manage it if he does xxx

Lucas mom sorry Lucas didn't make third round 
But brilliant he did so well
And got through two
Proud mamma xx
Edith and Emily were same birth weight :)
Emily not even due yet
But they r here and soo loved already 
Funny isn't it
Xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Bf is making me super hungry today
But only want protein , salads and veg and potatoe
Brilliant the effortless healthy diet :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your ok lilesmom :) been editing how you and Emily were. 

Haha it's crazy how fast you can forget how much pregnancy sucks and get broody again. I'm still not past it but DH is more broody than he's ever been. I know he's going to be pushing for a small age gap again. I however feel I've earnt a rest from carrying babies for a little while. There will 100% be at least one more though if my body allows it. 

When will you be going home?


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
Yeah prob one more here too.
But not for a year or two
I'm tired now so broody reduced :)
Should be going home tomorrow
&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## maryanne1987

Bet you can't wait to see your little man. Had he met his sister?


----------



## Lucasmum

Edith Elizabeth Ruth is now a real person :haha:

Feel lousy today banging head ache and Edith decided sleep is for the weak and not needed last night :wacko: I am the weak I need sleep :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww no. That's rubbish. Hope she settles today for you! 

We had the opposite last night. A lovely settled baby. 3 hours between each feed and in his crib too. Must have been the milk causing the issues as since we changed it and swapped to dr Browns bottles he's like a different baby.


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> Bet you can't wait to see your little man. Had he met his sister?

They met this eve 
Super cute!!!
:)
Just kept kissing her and giggling :)


Cut off from morphine today. :)
Overdue meds now.
Sore and cranky
Come on nurses!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Awwwww, that's so sweet. Bet you can't wait to get home. Hope you got your meds after. 

Hope everyone else is well tonight :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Awwww that sounds so cute :cloud9:

Glad Henry is sleeping better :flower:

I think trapped wind is an issue here she is a bugger to get anything up then squirms like she is straining and groans always nag with it here's hoping it's not going to be a hideous night again :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks xx
Got my meds.
Waitng again
The last hour is achy
But overall I'm doing really well

How r ye all
Sorry I've been crappy in here.
Hosp r busy places.
Always some kind of check, class or visitor :)
It flew though really
Home in morn.
Delighted but I know I hve it easy here too
With all laid on.
But my own bed will be awesome .
And my family in one place.
My little girl is super hungry.
And doing great..
Thank god.


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope you had a better night last night lucusmum. 

Home today lilesmom! Hope your first day goes well. 

We had a rubbish night last night. That was because of Aurira being poorly though and me being in pain with the stitches. Everyone is ill in the house at the moment with a heavy cold except for me and Henry. I'm worried sick he's going to get it.


----------



## Lucasmum

Yay to going home :happydance:

Sorry you had a crazy night Maryanne we got a good one last night they seem to be taking turns :wacko:

Promised myself we were to get up dressed and make it to the breast feeding support group up at the library by 10 this morning I loved the breast feed group with Lucas he was star pupil and always used as a model and example :haha: but here we are 1020 and only one of us is dressed :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Theres always next week lucusmum. Plus it's super cold out (see finding excuses for you) :rofl:

Was meant to be our first outing to baby wearing group today. I used to take aurora so was looking forward to going back with Henry but Aurora is a germ so we had to give it a miss. With germs also comes demon like behaviour so I have a feeling today is going to be tough.


----------



## Lucasmum

Arghhh I hope you are surviving :haha:

So the bubbly Amber came she wasn't Barbie like and didn't need her ID checking, nor did she utter the words coolio :rofl: she was actually very nice :flower: a little dozy but nice though she was adamant she visited the new mum on the 4 th floor directly above us last week not sure how many times I told her we only had 3 floors in our block she was insistent :dohh:

She wants me to pop along to a group next weds as another mum just across the road (though I have doubts about her geography with the 4th floor thing) knows no other new mums and she thinks we could get along just great, it starts at 0900 if today is anything to go by I'm not sure we will make that :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

My health visitor is doing the same. There's a new mum who's just had her first baby, she lives three doors down from us. Her baby is exactly a week older than Henry. I say hi when I see her but that's as far as it goes but now everyone thinks we should be best buddies just as our sons are close in age. I really hate it. But she keeps knocking my door for a chat now. Looks like I'm going to be stuck with her. I can't even go for a walk without her inviting herself along.


----------



## Lucasmum

I don't mind meeting her but I'm not promising I'm gonna like her I'm not much of a people person :haha: if she keeps knocking though and inviting herself along that would annoy me a lot :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

In case you can't tell I'm most definitely not a people person. And I'm 100% not a chat on the doorstep for an hour kind of person. I always try my best to be nice to people but I do keep my circle of friends very small. I mean I'd be happy to invite her in for a coffee now and again but that's enough for me. I don't even spend that much time with my real friends.


----------



## lilesMom

We all seem similar like that
I love people
But also love boundaries and my own space :)
Wouldn't like living in someone else's pocket
Or constantly calling would drive me nuts.

I hve been blessed with the model baby!!!!
She us super good.
Now if I could atop my nipples bleeding! :)
Think we semi sorted it with better latch
Not sore now but still bleeding bit
Should heal now though.

Sorry I've been totally self absorbed last week.
Hve been keeping caught up but didn't hve energy for more 
Xxx


----------



## LynAnne

I am not a people person either. I genuinely hate the idea of making mummy friends just because my son was born roughly at the same time as theirs (present company excluded). I'm really not good with new people or social situations anyway. I'm lucky enough that I have 5 sisters as friends plus DH. They keep me busy and sociable enough!


----------



## Lucasmum

Miserable bunch aren't we :rofl: wouldn't have us any other way though :cloud9:


----------



## maryanne1987

:rofl: I feel so much better about being a miserable sod now. DH thinks I'm mean. Oh well. I don't have time to stand around talking for an hour at the door anyway. If I have a spare hour when the kids are sleeping id rather spending it doing something for me, like have a bath, eat without the kids stealing most of it or pee without a small person watching me. 

Glad all is well lilesmom. Hope your enjoying being home.


----------



## lilesMom

Totally agree any spare time
That u don't get much of is for relaxing or nice things.
I don't count mindless stranger chitchat as either.
Yup we r miserable.
Hee hee.
Def present company excluded :)
Xxx

How r all your bubbas xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Henry is good! 11lbs2 now and 4 weeks in Tuesday. He's outgrown all his newborn things and size one nappies so I'm feeling a bit sad. It goes too fast. 

How are things at home? Hope your getting lots of help.


----------



## lilesMom

Wow he is flying it xxx
Hurray.
Little missy feet already at top of babygro
Shd has loads of space width wise
But barely fits length wise


----------



## Lucasmum

What a day! Lucas came out of school Friday with free tickets for our local football team (we sent the form back really late as it was a first come first serve and neither of us wanted to take him :blush: ) o I dropped them off then Edie and I went for a girlie shopping trip (yeah I know she's only 2 weeks :haha: ) and were ladies who did lunch, well that was my plan anyway, Edith however had other ideas :wacko: she wailed non stop I managed to post a parcel buy nappies and grab the wrong colour lipstick and shove a sandwich down my throat :dohh: she peed and pooped all over herself and some twat told me I shouldn't be sitting in Starbucks without a drink, the only time she wasn't wailing was when she had a boob told him to buy me a coffee or fuck off, he soon moved :blush: a sweet little couple so nearly got the same treatment as they were staring but she offered to buy me a coffee if I really wanted one told her I was fine mainly as I don't like Starbucks coffee :haha:

Back home one child showered second about to get dunked in a bath before I shower then we have to go to this fecking engagement party :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

Hope your party is fun after your stressful day xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Well that sounds like a stressful day, Lucasmum. Hope that the engagement party is at least fun!

Connor is doing fab. I'm probably jinxing it by saying this but I think his sleeping is getting a little better. Last night he went to bed at 12pm and didn't wake up for a change and feed until 4am. Both DH and I were amazed and sure that the other must have been up with him already but nope! Then he slept until after 8am! He's up to 4oz bottles too but it's hit or miss whether he eats it all. At least we can use the perfect prep machine though!

We got up the Christmas decorations today so Connor had a mini photo shoot. This is my favourite one I think...
 



Attached Files:







3.12.16 (6).jpg
File size: 38 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilesMom

Aw little cutie
He is gorgeous.
Xx

Glad alls well.
And ur getting some rest.
The bigger feeds would hve him more settled.
Hurray.
Xx

Little missy on the boob all day but least it doesn't hurt anymore really
Tiring though.
But I suppose it makes me rest :)


----------



## lilesMom

Only just realised from my ticket today was due date :)


----------



## maryanne1987

That sounds rubbish lucusmum, sorry you didn't have a great day. Hope you enjoy your party!

Awww Lynanne he's too cute! We put up our secs today. Henry is likes laying in his crib looking at the tree. Keeps him entertained for ages. 

Glad little miss is doing well lilesmom. Make sure you get plenty of rest. 

Henry caught the cold :( he's all snotty and has a cough. It's horrible.


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no hugs
Hope henry is better soon xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh no poor Henry hope he gets better really quickly :cloud9:

Glad your resting up lilesmom and that Emily is getting a better latch on the boob :flower:

Lynanne that picture is adorable Connor is a real cutie :cloud9:

I actually (don't tell anyone though I've a miserable bitch persona to keep up) really enjoyed myself caught up with a lot of people we haven't seen since some other friends wedding two years ago Edith and Lucas were on their best behaviour it's a shame we couldn't stay later but I'm knackered and Lucas has training at 0800 in the morning :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Aw that's fab ye had fun.
Xx
U deserve ur nice night out xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Wide awake!!!
Prob cos I'm not getting physical exercise by day.
Got up with little mighty mouse to watch telly for this feed :)
She is so good
But wont sleep lying down
Keeps gulping
Must practise with my sling so I can move around while she sleeps on me :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I know it's only a cold but it's horrible. So worried he's going to end up in hospital again :( 

If you need any help with baby wearing lilesmom let me know. What sling do you have? If your using a stretch wrap I can send you some links to some really good carries for newborns. 

Glad you had a good time lucusmum. Did you find something to wear after?


----------



## Lucasmum

Awwww I hope he's feeling better today :flower:

I made OH buy me a new top :haha:

So today we have had a relaxing Sunday once training and shopping was out the way, by this I mean OH came in put his pjs back on and has done not a lot but play Xbox and watch football, whilst I came in sorted the baby, washed up, put the shopping away, went back out for reptile food, sorted the laundry, helped Lucas with his homework, cooked a meal from scratch including dessert, washed up again, took the rubbish out, hoovered and I'm about to start the ironing :wacko: He then said we should do this more often :growlmad:


----------



## lilesMom

Will reply properly later
My brain I mush :)
Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha sounds like my DH. Mine did the washing up yesterday after dinner and then washed and sterilised the bottles. I wish he hadn't though as I didn't hear the bloody end of it all night. Felt like screaming at him that all he did was a bit of washing up, which I do every night! He's not getting my undying gratitude for a bit of housework. 

My boy is 4 weeks tomorrow! Where is the time going?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilesMom

What a beauty be is xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Aww Henry is gorgeous :cloud9:

Didn't have a good night we woke at 0310 and didn't go back off till just gone 0700 by this point I had to get Lucas up be very kindly said he would do his own breakfast :cloud9: he did ask me to open the jam, upon closer inspection it would seem he has had a hula hoop and jam sandwich for breakfast, please don't judge I was tired :rofl:

I did get to sleep from 0900 till 1020 though OH has done nothing but moan how he is so tired today, I may just hit him over the head with the iron :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha hula hoops and jam. Shame you don't live closer, him and Zack would get on like a house on fire. 

Hope everyone and their little ones are doing well. Henry is getting over his cold thank god and he's now almost 12lbs. Can't believe how fast he's gaining weight. He does feed really often though. Don't go more than 1.5 to 2 hours without a feed. The nights are tough but totally worth it.


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad it's not just Lucas :haha: this morning he had a bowl of sugary crap I'm normally mean when it comes to cereal but Edith chose the cereal isle to start wailing when we did the shopping the other day and Lucas used it to his advantage :dohh:

we are having major trapped wind issues here and although we are pooping they are teeny tiny ones like she is struggling to get anything out so we have started using infacol not every feed but a cosue times a day and we are slowly improving :flower: 

Last two days have been a washout in getting out and about and doing anything tomorrow I'm supposed to be at this blasted group to meet the woman by 0900ish :wacko:

That's enough moaning from me hope you guys are all well :flower:


----------



## Lucasmum

Where abouts in wales are you Maryanne next season we start playing Cardiff so will be heading down at least once during the season, we have a friend in Cardiff so plan on making a weekend of it if your close enough could we maybe meet up


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm in just outside Cardiff lucusmum, it's only a 9 minute train ride away. Should defiantly meet up with the little ones :) 

Awww I hope the infacol helps. Trapped wind is awful. Does she settle well at night for you?

I've not been out much lately. Henry is so unsettled again that it makes it tough. The only way I'm getting anything done is by putting him in wrap. I'm not sure what the issue with him is though but I know it's not right. Wish my health visitor wasn't so awful or I'd speak to her.


----------



## LynAnne

Hey girls. Sorry that I've been a bit MIA lately. I have been reading along, I just never seem to find the time to respond. Even as I try to type this message Connor is waking up! Not even for a feed, just a wee fuss and a cuddle no doubt.

Connor is doing pretty well. Night times are still a bit of a hit or miss, one day he sleeps nice long stretches and then other days he's awake half the night. Really feeling that exhaustion now! DH went back to work yesterday and I had my friend from London visit so it was a busy day on our own but we did great.

HV visited today, unexpectedly. So much for phoning and scheduling an appointment! Never mind. It wasn't even the HV we are meant to have as she is currently on holiday. Oh well. Connor is fantastic, gaining weight well. He's already 8lbs 9oz!


----------



## lilesMom

Cluster feeding . Trapped wind and wont be put down here too
I'm knackered tonight!!
Xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Seems we are all going through it a bit :hugs:

Connor is doing well lynanne that's a lovely weight gain is it just me or do any of you not want them to put weight on so they stay teeny tiny babies forever of course I want them to be healthy but just not grow so quick :blush:

Can you speak with a different HV Maryanne? I hope our little Henry is ok today :cloud9:

So we made the baby group today and only an hour late :haha: the HV didn't actually introduce me to the young mum but I think I found her without wanting to ask so your the lonely one then :haha: I only assume as I got chatting with her and she told me how much she hates the groups feels like she doesn't belong (I can relate they were very clicky and all toddlers) she seemed sweet but she is incredibly young and o can't see me having anything in common with her, I did tell her I would be back in two weeks for a weigh in and it would be nice to catch up with her, see look I can be nice if I want :haha:

Got Edith weighed while we were there she is now 8lb 5ozs thelittle chubster though still not as heavy as Lucas was born :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

That's a great weight gain Lynanne :) glad your little man is doing so well! How you finding it now DH is back in work?

Hope all is well lilesmom? 

Ah glad you made it lucusmum. Your little one is gaining well too. I most definitly feel the same as you. I don't want Henry to get any bigger. It makes me feel sad how quickly time passes. I can see me getting broody again very quickly if this carries on. Good job DH is on side :rofl: funny last week I never wanted another child again.


----------



## LynAnne

I can't believe how much weight he has gained in two and a half weeks. My little boy is growing up waaaay too fast already. I am totally with you on wanting them to stay small for longer, Lucasmum, although I wouldn't mind it if he could sort out sleeping better during the night. That being said, he did sleep from about midnight to 5am last night so yay!

Broody already, maryanne!? Are you nuts?! :haha: Only kidding. I totally get it though, the idea of my little guy growing up and not being a baby any more definitely makes me feel like I'll want another in no time. That being said, I'm definitely in no hurry to do another nine months of pregnancy and labour/delivery!!


----------



## maryanne1987

I wrote that and then stood up and realised how much my stitches hurt so that cured my broodyness for now :rofl: give it 6 months though and I know what I will be like. Aurora has been an absolute nightmare again today though so that puts my off another close age gap. Honestly the toddler is more hard work than the newborn. 

Midnight to 5am! That's an awesome stretch for a young baby. I'm jealous. Henry wants food non stop at the mo. Forgotten what sleep is.


----------



## lilesMom

I was broody u ntil yest.she cluster fed for 4 hrs yest eve
Then been feeding most of today
I'm wrecked!!
The visitors started yest
Had 3 lots yest
Only one lot today so more manageable :)
We hve a room full of presents :)
Spoiled already.
No weight gain here yet
But had to cut the toes off babygros cos her legs r too long
The way she is feeding id expect weight gain by two week visit

Glad ur bubbas r all thriving xxx
I'm catching up all the time
But sometimes too tired to reply
Simon is sick.
And I'm still a bit sore
And hate not being able to look after him.
But overall we r managing well
Xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Feeling really broody and sad, it's quite odd, with Lucas I didn't feel broody or sad or anything as I just assumed there would be at least one more then when it didn't happen I would feel sorry for myself that I would never feed or cradle my own new born, this time it's killing me knowing that I'll more than likely never do it again but how long and how many kids could I keep having because no doubt everyone feels like this knowing there will be no more :wacko:

I do have some exciting news my very best friend who has 2 children the youngest being my beautiful crazy loveable mad as a hatter god daughter has just announced she is pregnant she has tried for about 3 years and has suffered multiple losses, we have always told each other straight away when we were pregnant so have had each other's support through the years though I did feel a pang of guilt when we got a keeping one this time so here's hoping hers is a sticky bean :cloud9:

I would kill for midnight to 0500 in one go :haha:

Edith took the dummy last night seem to stop her griping quite so much, she did again not to long ago had a massive feed but was still fussing she sucked enough with it to drop of them spat it out that suits me :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

When I was thinkin I might be done at two I felt a bit sad too
Think a third was always at the back of my mind
But no decisions being made until a year old at least here
A tougher two days has squashed the broody a little bit :)
But I think your right.
My mom had ten kids
Dr said no more for her health sake
She still went on to hve my sis and me
Prob hve more except for age :)
The broody kicks in no matter how many u do or don't hve I think 

Congrats to your friend xxx
Here's hoping all goes great for her xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I totally think I'm one of those women that could just carrying on having babies. I can't imagine being done. That's why we never gave up trying for number 2. The high of pregnancy and a new baby is addictive and although our house is crazy busy I absolutely love it. DH loves kids so much that we could easily end up with a very large family. Hoping we will be able to add a few more small people into it. But my low egg count makes it difficult. We shall see what happens. I think we may be ttc next year though after little Henry has grown up a bit and we have had another egg count and full check over at the fertility clinic. If we hadn't of caught for Henry we were going to do ivf, but somehow caught on the first proper month of trying. I've said to DH though as we have 3 if I don't fall naturally then I'm not resorting to Ivf. We will be happy with what we have and look into adoption. 

Awww huge congrats to your friend, keeping my fingers crossed for her. 

Glad your ok lilesmom!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx

I'm def leaving it a year
Prob two years
But am pretty sure we will hve another if able
Dreading the thought of possibly more mc though if we do
But will cross that bridge if we get to it

Little miss was so good all night
Prob cos she fed all day yest :)
She gave me two 4 hr sleeps 
Best girl


----------



## maryanne1987

Henry was a little better last night too but still not sleeping for big stretches. He did 2.5 hours last night though which for him is good. 

I don't know how long we are leaving it, I want to enjoy Henry while he's small without distractions so id be happy to wait a year or two but with my low egg count that's not realistic but who knows. I might want it sooner in a few months. Although don't fancy 3 under 3.

Out of the blue Dh's mother who hasn't bothered or spoken to him in years contacted him. She's really ill and not got long left so we are going to see her Saturday. This is going to sound so bad but I'm not looking forward to it. When she was involved in his life all she did was bring him down, bully him along with some other truly awful things. I'm so worried she's going to do the same again to him. I know she's dying and I really am so sorry for that but it doesn't totally wipe the slate clean of all the dreadful things she did to him. I'm just finding it hard to believe she's suddenly changed after all this time. Am I horrible for feeling that way towards her?


----------



## lilesMom

Not at all hon
Totally natural feeling.u don't want dh hurt xxx
Hopefully she wants to make amends xxx
Often happens when people r seriously ill xx


----------



## LynAnne

Not horrible at all, maryanne! If someone, even MIL, mistreated DH and then didn't talk to him for years I wouldn't be willing to just sweep it all under the carpet regardless of the circumstances. Whilst I'd support DH in reconnecting or whatever if he wanted to I wouldn't welcome them with open arms or whatever. My parents both had major issues with their parents which led to my dad's parents (mum especially) not being a part of our lives at all and my mum's dad very rarely seeing us (and in secret) and even as their daughter I would have been wary should there have been any real re-connection.

As for having another one, DH and I actually spoke about this just last night and agreed that it'll at least be a couple of years - if at all. It all completely depends on our circumstances. Firstly, we'd need to be in a house as there isn't a hope of us getting another baby in this two bed flat even though it is a pretty large one. We just wouldn't have the room for toddler and baby paraphernalia. We'd need to check how our finances are at the time. Plus there is the whole would we have even have more losses thing?? All things to consider before number 2. We both agree we want to enjoy Connor on his own for a couple of years first anyway.


----------



## maryanne1987

I just distrust her and I do question her motives slightly. Maybe that's wrong of me but she's done such awful things in the past that I can't just forgive and forgot instantly. It's upsetting me even more as DH is so happy. Even though his mum did such terrible things he's always wanted a relationship with her. I know he's going to get hurt again and again But there's no telling him. Can't do much bar support him and hope for the best. She's not fooling me that easily though. I don't speak to my parents and my nan raised me and I wouldn't care if they came begging at the door, I'd never forgive them, guess me and DH are different in that way though. 

Seems we have all been having the big talk about the next babies! Funny if you had asked me a few weeks back about another I'd have caused the person that asked actual bodily harm for even suggesting I have another :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

So I'm not weird to be thinking about another :)
Def be a bit here too.
Would ideally love my two kiddos walking first.
:)
Lifting is hard when preg
And after section
And would be having another section.


I totally get being suspicious of her motives.
My mom was given to neighbours to be raised
Her birth mom made contact when I was in my teens
Mom forgave her but I hated her for years for giving away my mom
To a not so loving home
Now I'm older and know more of the story I know why mom forgave her
And wanted to get to know her
But I don't still hve many warm fuzzy feelings for her 
Even though she is my grand mother


----------



## lilesMom

Really need to get on a comp and change signature to put Emily in too
Never get a chance 
And its too awkward on my phone


----------



## Lucasmum

I tried to drop in when we have the next one in casual conversation suddenly conversation was not so casual and OH was shaking over his panini:rofl: maybe I'll try again another day :haha:

Your not in the wrong for feeling that way Maryanne I would be suspicious also I can't believe leopards change their spots I hope for the sake of your DH and your family she has as I wouldn't want you all to have the upset :hugs:

We did a bit better for sleep last night settled at 0200 and went through till 0640 just wish we had settled a lot earlier but hey ho :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Ha ha
Maybe its a bit too soon for him yet xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Edith is simply a baby sleeping genius :haha: we had an amazing night went down just before midnight, she woke me at 0300 grunting and snuffling and moving about I went to the loo before sorting her but by the time I got back she had settled so I thought I'd leave her and see how long she went next thing I know it was 0510 :happydance:

So we have just got back from our first proper baby group it's designed for babies up to a year and has breast feeding support she was wide eyed at it all had a feed and filled her nappy so we missed out on the craft part then sang songs I think it's the most she has been awake in one go, come home and she has flamed out bless her :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

Aw glad she has settled. Xx
Emily gave me a nearly 5 hr stretch last night too
Been in her pram conked for last two and half hours
Rarely goes in pram &#55357;&#56842;
She has a bit of reflux 
But I'm putting her on her tummy and she will go in for a bit
She fed for 2 hrs before going down 
But its worth the break.
We r all half sick here.
Simon and Oh r sick
I'm half sick and Emily is sneezing
Hope she avoids it full blown
She really is an awesome baby .
Snuffling now.
Nearly booby time again me thinks 
Took a look at my scar
Its hard to see cos of my pouchy belly!!
Morto
But from what I can see its healing super fast.
Two boys gone off to the dr
Hope she gives Simon something cos he has been sick over a week
Poor guy is pretty miserable 
And I cant hug him properly
Cos he is all hands and legs and jumping around :)


----------



## lilesMom

Ha ha
Just noticed ur ticker
Edith the booby monster
Haha


----------



## lilesMom

My little dote
 



Attached Files:







WP_20161208_14_37_24_Pro.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## maryanne1987

You two are making me jealous. We still aren't sleeping well here. Getting 2 hrs max. I honestly blame the formula, it's just not agreeing with him. He was fine on breast milk. He's covered in eczema too which makes me sad as I know he wouldn't have it if I was breastfeeding. The doctor kindly reminded me of that today. 

Glad baby club went well lucusmum. 

Lilesmom she is just too cute!!! Look at that cute face.


----------



## Lucasmum

I don't think a 5 hour stretch will be a regular occurrence :wacko:

Awww lilesmom she is just gorgeous :cloud9: I hope she doesn't get to sick Lucas has been coughing and spluttering all week so m expectations no us all to get it :wacko:

Awww poor Henry eczema is horrible we have baby acne going on here :dohh:

My poor little lady is still such a funny colour compared to other babies no one seems bothered though so I guess I'm not :flower:

Been to the doctors today they have given me more iron tablets and have to get bloods done next week hoping my levels have gone back up or are at least rising, they also don't have my blood results from my allergy test to penicillin should have been back over a week ago :wacko: the doctor has decided he will just diagnose me as a severe penicillin allergy for now to be on the safe side


----------



## lilesMom

Gggrrrr
Big post typed and wouldn't let I post


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs Maryanne
Stupid Dr
U tried ur best xxx
Henry will adjust to formula soon 
Would u try comfort formula.
Easier on the tummy
That's what I gave Simon


----------



## lilesMom

Hope Edith escapes ur bug too. Xxx

Hope yr iron comes back alright 

I jinxes myself on the sleep
Oh bailed to couch cos Simon coughing was disturbing him .
Poor lamb
So I'm left with the two in bed with me 
Nice normally but not when they r both waking
Repeatedly.
Simes coughing and crying
Mouse was clustering
No sleep for mama

Need the loo
But don't want to wake them!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

I think that will be the next step lilesmom. He's crying non stop, not sleeping and covered in eczema. Spoke to Gp, she said maybe the lactose isn't agreeing with him as I'm lactose intolerant too. She said if he hasn't improved over the weekend to try a reduced lactose comfort milk. 

Hope the bloods come back ok lucusmum. I'm getting mine tested again in two weeks, my iron wasn't up last week but it's still early days. Only two weeks left on blood thinners too! yey!!! Glad they have diagnosed you with a severe penicillin allergy, will hopefully make sure you never have to go through anything like that again. Did they not put a warning red wristband on you? I'm allergic to amoxicillin and it's the first thing they do. Mine isn't serious either. Wouldn't kill me if I had it. Was anyone to blame or was it just one of those things?

I'd drag oh back up to help you lilesmom! You need rest too.


----------



## Lucasmum

I had red wrist band it said plasters and mepore as I'm allergic to them the penicillin was a whole new allergy I'd even had antibiotics in pregnancy that were penicillin we know for future I suppose :wacko:

The doctor doesn't rekon it will be up fully but should be some improvement 

Poor Henry I hope he improves soon :cloud9:

Did you manage to get to the loo yet lilesmom 

We are just waking after going down at 2145 hopefully it will be a good feed and back to sleep for a few hours one of these days I'll learn to go to bed earlier when she does :blush:

Bedtime boob :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1671.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilesMom

Maryanne def sounds like comfort milk could help
Hugs xx
Only recently Simon switched to regular milk
Had a problem with it till nearly 3 yrs old.
Xx

Lucasmom cutest pic :)
She is a booby monster :)
I took iron once since I left the hosp
Constipation right away
Doesn't mix with c section
So I stopped
Mine was never proved low anyway 
It had come up to over 12 before birth 
And wasn't redone after


----------



## lilesMom

I got the loo next feed
I couldn't risk waking them!!

To think I could still be preg if no section
Shudder!!!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Lucusmum she is just too adorable!!! At least they know about the allergy now, must have been so scary. 

Thanks lilesmom. I hope so. We have had hours of screaming today with no let up. It's horrible seeing him like this. Hope your little man is feeling better today and you got some rest.


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no poor ye.
That's terrible xxx
Hugs to henry and u xx

Little man on antibiotic now
Super cranky but hopefully better soon
Two boys gone for a drive to occupy him
I'm nearly nodding off with little missy on the couch


----------



## Lucasmum

Parenting fail by me, again, Lucas had a game tonight so as usual I didn't see Edith hardly as everyone has cuddles, so fanny five prams comes to me and says don't you ever hold your baby, ermmm yes but everyone likes a cuddle and I get to drink my coffee in peace, besides I've known most of these people for the last 7 years the most know our journey to Edith and they are as excited as we are by her arrival she has been showered with gifts by these people since her arrival I can hardly begrudge them a cuddle, to which she replied yea well we got no gifts and that's why I keep him in a sling out of reach, wow we are rubbish letting people hold her imagine the germs :haha: Actually don't because that does freak me out a little :blush:

On a side note note her belly button has been fine but tonight it's been bleeding doesn't look inflamed or sore so not sure of the cause going to keep an eye on it, I'm right in thinking I should leave it alone and not be tempted to put anything on it?


----------



## maryanne1987

That women is just a ray of sunshine isn't she. Edith is your baby and it's up to you what you do or don't do with her. Everyone parents in different ways and the way you choose has bugger all to do with her. 

Henry's belly button bleed up to 3 weeks, it can be normal. Just wash off any dried blood that could cause an infection but don't put cream or anything on it. I was really worried about Henry's but it's healed fine now. 

Hope he feels better soon lilesmom. Poor boy. Hope you enjoyed your rest with little lady.


----------



## Lucasmum

Isn't she just delightful :rofl: I can assure that she is soon passed back when she fills her nappy or wants feeding :haha:

I thought the belly button was all healed which is why it freaked me out but maybe it wasn't she also had a bath earlier so I guess if it was t quite healed that could have softened it :shrug: she's fine in herself chilled out but grumpy at the same time perfectly normal :wacko:

How is Henry tonight hopefully settled for a good long sleep :cloud9:

Not looking forward to the morning, early training then a game late afternoon in Milton Keynes about 1.5 hours away, we have to be there 1.5 hours before the start, his team are having a group breakfast which I at some point signed up for :shrug: so it means we leave the house at 0815 and get home about 2000 :wacko: this was fine pre Edith I'm never gonna manage to pull all this together, odds on me needing to buy some sort of baby item during the day :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Oh god that's a long day
Hope it goes smoothly for u xxx

Hows henry Maryanne
Does aurora still call him a cat
:)


----------



## LynAnne

That is a long day regardless of having a newborn, lucasmum. Hope you manage it without being too exhausted. As for fanny five prams, ignore the silly woman. You can let Edith be held by whomever you want without justification. She's obviously just jealous.

Is henry feeling better yet, Maryanne? There's nothin worse than when they feel miserable and you cant really do anything about it.

Lilesmom, hope Simon is feeling better too and that Emily let you get some sleep.

Connor has been grand these last few days. He's slept quite well overnight, getting up about 4am then 7/8am which is much more manageable than when he was getting us up at 2am then 5am then 8am. I'm definitely coping better during the day now Tha I'm getting longer stretches off sleep. Also helps that dh has taken care of the 4am feeds the last two nights as it's the weekend. Back to me tonight though. He really likes to sleep on me during the day though which means I'm getting next to nothing done. Christmas is going to be a disaster.


----------



## lilesMom

Emily is the same Lynanne
Sleeps on me more often than not
I get her into her pram once a day to get a break
But will only go in in her tummy
And won't sleep as long as in my arms 
Glad he is stretching out at night for u
Helps lots xx

Little missy taking twice as long to feed but same gaps
Doh
Less sleep for mom
She is a bit snuffly
Think she has a touch of the boys germs
Hope it fecks off fast.
I didn't get it full blown 
So hope I'm passing her antibodies


----------



## maryanne1987

He's been screaming for 3 hours straight non stop. I'm really not sure what's going on. Obviously some issue like colic or silent reflux or lactose intolerance like the doctor said but I'm not sure what it is. Going to have to try eliminating things one by one till it's sorted. Poor little man. Feel bad that he's suffering but we don't know why. 


Lucusmum that's a very long day! Hope it goes ok. We had a full day out yesterday and taking all the stuff for a baby and toddler was crazy. Two full changing bags. Can't imagine how much you will have to take! 

Glad Connor is well Lynanne? Have you tried wearing him in a sling or wrap. Henry won't settle anywhere bar on me so I have him in his wrap then I can get things done. He loves it! 

Oh no hope Emily hasn't caught the germs lilesmom!


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs xxx
Hope ye get to the bottom of it soon. Xxx

Little miss feeding all ruddy day again
Barely get to pee and shower.
Eating is over her head.
She has me drained but still wants more.
Not sure how much of it is comfort 
But def wants more than she is getting.
Its getting me down a bit now
Cant get any one on one time hardly with Simon with her
Soo tempted to start topping up with formula
But prob be beginning of the end
And I like feeding her 
Just not all day everyday


----------



## Lucasmum

We made it home by 2115 I also apparently signed up for the team pizza party afterwards, I'm not convinced I did :wacko:

I didn't forgot anything we had one nappy explosion and that was it, didn't actually take much other than 2368754 nappies and wipes :haha:

Bloody worn out and still need to iron school uniform, me thinks that can wait till the morning now!

I hope little Henry is feeling better :flower: :hugs:

I remember how much cluster feeding can get you down I hope she passes the stage quickly for you :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon
Had a couple of hours sleep and feel a little better 

Is it wrong I want pizza now in middle of the night
Pizza party sounds great :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I could eat pizza about now mainly because OH is a tit and said don't get pizza I was starving we will get something when we get home then didn't get anything :growlmad:

Edith will not sleep I've only been awake 20 hours now :wacko: she has terrible trapped wind and is just screaming in pain :cry: that said she has just dropped off but it's not a restful sleep she is squirming and whimpering :nope:


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs xx
Hope ye got rest
And food :)


----------



## Lucasmum

We got a solid 1.5 hours :wacko: been dozing on and off today it's like she needs to poop and is straining but has no difficulty going :shrug:

She head butted at me earlier just as I was moving ended up digging my nail in her forehead :cry:she cried and died and has a little red mark :cry:

I'm thinking a nice warm bath may relax her :shrug: who knows


----------



## LynAnne

Feel like I am going to go a bit mad if I can't work out why Connor keeps crying. Poor wee lamb is so unsettled today and unsurprisingly won't sleep anywhere but on me. I feel totally helpless and it sucks. Definitely cant wait until DH gets home tonight so he can share in the screaming - and I can get 10 minutes to myself in the shower.


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad the day went ok lucusmum. Damn you mentioning pizza, I've been wanting it all day now :rofl: hope you managed to get some rest after? 

How's the feeding going lilesmom? Still clustering? Hope little man is better now. 

Is it just today he's been unsettled Lynanne? Maybe he's having an off day or suffering from a bit of colic/trapped wind? Honestly baby's have days where the do this, don't let it get to you. Hope he settles soon. 

Henry is doing better today, long as I wear him in a sling most of the day. He's 5 weeks tomorrow! This makes me sad!


----------



## LynAnne

Colic has crossed my mind but I'm hoping it is more of an off day or mini phase. It started last night before going to bed and he's been having crying fits on and off all day. I feel so rotten and useless when I can't seem to get him to calm down. Poor little guy. I really do hope that it's just a couple of unsettled days and he'll be back to his normal self soon. I really need to see about trying out this sling that SIL passed on to me so I can get stuff done during the day without him waking up and screaming the house down!


----------



## maryanne1987

If he likes being held it should help Lynanne. I use a stretchy wrap and he loves it. I still wear aurora in a woven wrap on my back in a rucksack hold if she's having a bad day and it even works with her. It's the only way I get things done most days. Don't be so hard on yourself though, I'm on my third and I still have days where I can't settle him no matter what I do. It's a baby thing, they like testing us lol


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne often its wind in a baby that small
I used infacol for Simon
It worked so well
And it doesn't get absorbed so its safe
Worth a try anyway.
But like the girls said sometimes they do just hve off days.
Could be growth spurt or anything xxx

Lucas mom hope u get better sleep tonight xxx

Maryanne glad henry is doing better xxx
Must get my sling sorted.
My little girl likes being in arms too
I've a sil who nearly has her own library :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Sounds a bit like what's going on here lynanne, we have been using infacol but it dosent do a lot she's not so bad in the day but then again we spent he most of it snuggled in bed :blush: I've stopped bothering about what does and dosent get done my current motto is feck you all (specifically directed at OH :haha:)


----------



## LynAnne

I know infacol isn't meant to have side effects but when we tried him on it when he was about 10 days old it seemed to make him constipated then resulted in a massive poo explosion which made him miserable. Waiting until he is. Month to give gripe water a try. 

I don't really care if I don't get much done around the house but when he doesn't let me put him down so I can wash his bottles... Well that's not so good. Definitely need to work out this stretchy wrap. So scared of using it wrongly that I refuse to try it out for the first time unless DH is there! Paranoid much? :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

I'm the same with my stretchy wrap
I've practised with dolls 
But waiting on my sil to be here for Emily to go in :)

Had two week check today
Booby monster is up ten oz in a week
Was half afraid her clustering was bad milk supply
But obvs not
Just huge growth spurt 
Hurray


----------



## lilesMom

There is something else u can put in the bottle before hand
I cant remember what ifs called
Its starts to break down the lactose in milk to make it easier to digest
I've never used it
But my sil would swear by it


----------



## lilesMom

My little missy is in 0-3 months clothes now :)
She is flying it
Poor mouse is all snuffly though.stupid germs
I'm pretty much over the cold so hoping she is getting my antibodies now
And wont get it properly

How ye doin xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Wow that's a good gain makes it all worth while :flower:

So from late afternoon we seemed to be more settled here not so much griping and grumpiness she fed at 2200 for about 40 mins the longest in 48 hours fed her a small amount at midnight then she slept till 0300ish had a nappy change and fed was back settled in her got by 0400 up again at 0630 feed and change again and back by 0715 she was a little unsettled but it's always a bit chaotic from then until Lucas goes to school but she slept and fed on and off till 1000 :happydance:

Lucas made me so proud yesterday, we have been meaning to go out and chose a special Christmas decoration for Edith, but haven't got round to it yet, so yesterday Lucas came out of school with a bauble he had painted he asked if he could give it to Edith and it could be her special decoration :cloud9:


----------



## maryanne1987

Stretchy wraps are easy peesy once you get the hang of it. Just make sure you tie them tight as the weight of baby stretches them more than you would expect. 

Infacol can cause constipation lynanne. I know they claim it's got no side effects but most midwives say to avoid it nowadays. Aurora suffered badly when I gave it to her. My last two midwives have both said not to use it but guess it works for some babies or they wouldn't sell it. I've never found it to help at all though. Too scared to try it with Henry, he's miserable enough without constipation too. 

That's a great weight gain lilesmom! Little miss is growing great. 

Lucy's is so so sweet lucusmum! You must be so proud. 

Hope everyone is well today. Super busy day here. Baby wearing group this morning in Cardiff and then a natural parenting group straight after. I enjoyed it though. Managed a train with the two small people, super proud of myself. Lady asked did I want to start up a local baby wearing group so I'm going to have a think about it. Got a lot on already and with starting the doula course next year I'm not sure I will have time. Plus not many people round here are into it.


----------



## Lucasmum

A baby wearing group would be fab there is one here about once a month we haven't made it yet and the other regular one is about 30 miles away :wacko:

Didn't know that about infacol have been giving it to Edith and we worked out she hasn't pooped since Sunday, maybe this is why she is grumpy :shrug: haven't given her any since yesterday morning and she was a bit better by late afternoon :shrug: also had two very small poops this evening :happydance: one of which Lucas changed :haha:

Well done getting out and about with two little ones :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Thank :)
Cluster feeding driving me nuts again this eve
But least i know its doing her good now 
She is very good the rest of the time.
But feeds for around 4 hours every eve /night
It's draining!!

Her wind seems much better though
Think she is adjusting to higher volume of milk
Glad I didn't use infavol now
She poops every feed
So no fear on that front here &#55357;&#56842;
I know how badly constipation affect's them from sim on though.

So Oh has gone back to doing as little as possible.
Should hve known great Oh wouldn't last long.
Well done on doing train with two.
Xxx 
Group sounds nice 
But only u know if u hve the time to do it too xx
Sounds like u will be very busy as it is xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Get nagging him lilesmom. You should still be resting after a section. Hope Lille miss calms down with the feeding soon. Aurora used to do it and it is tough to cope with. Breastfeeding consultant always used to say that they breastfeed more in a growth spurt though to up the milk supply. It's hard though when you can't share feeding duties. 

Lucy's changed a nappy? That's awesome. Zack can't cope with nappies, he's almost sick if he ever sees me changing a poopy one. Just the smell makes him retch. Need to get him to up his game lol.


----------



## lilesMom

I topped her up tonight after about 4 hrs.And reaching the end if my tether :)
She guzzled 1.5 ozs and then took both boobs again
Think she I just growing really fast
But man is it sucky when hrs later she is still hungry

Yeah I've been doing more house wise and Simon wise
Must take a step back again cos I overdid it yest
and oh is happy to let me!!
Then by time clustering happens in wrecked already

Got her sleeping in her pram for two chunks yest though.
Was great to get bits done
But I felt a bit lost without her in my arms.
She had been constantly up before it.
Oh doesn't do tiny babies much
He gets better when they r more interactive


----------



## maryanne1987

Could she be sucking for comfort too lilesmom? Aurora did so we gave her a dummy. It massively improved the amount of time she spent nursing. Hope she's settles soon for you, 

I must admit my DH is very good with helping. He works very long hours and is doing evening classes in uni so he's limited on how much he can do but he still tries his best. Only thing he won't do is change Henry's nappy or dress him. Cause he's a big man he's scared of hurting small babies. When they get to a few months old he's fine. It's just the smallness that makes him nervous. 

Have you spoken to your oh about helping you more?


----------



## LynAnne

I tried to reply here about four times yesterday but always got distracted or Connor woke up. I swear I am keeping up with you all! It's lovely to hear all about all your little ones and how well they are all doing!

After a really stressful Monday with a inconsolable, screaming baby I was genuinely a little worried about how yesterday would go but it was honestly like someone had handed me a completely different baby! He was happy, cried maybe twice that wasn't hunger or nappy change related (but was easily calmed down) and even let me put him down to sleep a couple of times for about 30-45 minutes. I would love more days like that although I think he's somewhere in the middle of the two days today. Not quite as settled but I'm not getting screaming fits so I'll take the need for extra cuddles and love.

Also, this morning I am sure he was smiling at me, like for real. He has the most beautiful smile in the world and it makes my heart just melt. I'm such a lucky mummy.

I feel a wee bit rubbish and sad today though as we are leaving him with my parents tonight for the first time. I know that some people would think that we are leaving him really early and a part of me agrees but I know that he'll be fine with my parents - I'm not sure that I will though! I am a tiny bit worried that there will be tears on my part! My younger sisters are currently studying acting at college and they are putting on a play tonight so I couldn't miss it. I'm so proud of them and I love being able to support them and see all the shows that they are in. I'm just going to miss my little guy so much tonight!


----------



## Lucasmum

Trying to keep up is nearly impossible it's not often I get two hands at once to type with :haha:

Still the same here better but not 100% my little grumbleweed I've been calling her :haha: she is forgiven because she is just so cute :cloud9:

I was going to say comfort sucking as well Lucas used to do it but spat the dummy at me every time :wacko:

OH gets no choice I tell him though he is better with baby stuff than he is housework :dohh: still I shouldn't complain.

Got my work Christmas breakfast tomorrow looking forward to seeing people but it means up and out early we are t to good at that yet :haha:

Maryanne I assume you have been autocorrected from Lucas to Lucy's or did you know that's our nickname for him :rofl:


----------



## Lucasmum

Lynanne enjoy your evening :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Had caught up but didn't get enough time to reply
Yeah could be partly comfort
But wont take dodo unfortunately
She is confusing my boobs :)


----------



## lilesMom

Posted so as not to lose it :)

The clustering makes my boobs very full at night
So she drains them and sleeps longer stretches
But by eve the longer stretches mean less milk
So repeat cluster.
Simon used to cluster in bottles even to tank up for night time too

Aw a proper smile Lynanne
I can't wait for that here :)
Leaving him for a few hrs isn't going to harm hum xx.
Enjoy your play xxx

Maryanne oh was better today
Its my fault too
I do things and then blsme oh 
He didn't ask me to do any of it.
Doh

Lucasmom she spits the dummy at me too.
Enjoy your work brekkie xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh dear, sorry lucusmum! It's his nickname though? Poor lad :rofl: we call Zack zackerina when he's whining like a little girl, he hates it :rofl:

Enjoy your being lynanne. Glad things are improving with your little one. Enjoy the smiles :) 

Glad things have been better with oh today lilesmom. Men are dumb sometimes, they don't realise they need to help. I do what lucusmum does and just tell dh to do it, I run this house like a dictator :rofl: 

Henry still won't talk a dummy, it's so annoying as he wants feeding all the time to suck for comfort. He just spits it out and looks at me like I'm an idiot. Then aurora decides the dummies are hers and in her mouth they go. 

Today has been super hard. Henry had been screaming all day and aurora had been so naughty. Be so glad to get to bed.


----------



## Lucasmum

:rofl: that's the exact reason he is Lucy he also hates it :rofl: we also call him Ethel as he is such a goody two shoes and sometimes just acts like an old lady, like tonight OH is playing some shooting game lots of loud bangs I'm ironing yet Ethel moans I'm the one makes no to much noise :dohh:

I hope you get a good night Maryanne I don't know how you manage with two littlies :hugs::flower:

Tonight we finally managed to get the Christmas tree up Lucas was pleased he was the only person in his class not to have them up yet :blush: 

What are Emily Henry and Connor getting for Christmas? Edith has a play mat some soft blocks a pink electronic bear thing and a nursery rhyme book it's hardly anything but I've no idea what else to get her, she also has a ginger stuffed cat from Lucas, we have a friends who have given us so many baby toys she doesn't need anything nor will she notice or care :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha we are such cruel mothers :rofl: 

Henry has a play mat, a few Lamaze toys, and some keepsakes like a stieff bear and some cuddle company things. He has so many toys for when he's older that were auroras that there was no point buying too much. 

Into the 3rd hour of non stop screaming! Someone save me. Doctor tomorrow to sort out this lactose free formula thank god. We can't go on like this. I'm ok with coping with it but no one in the house is getting any sleep and poor DH is struggling in work.


----------



## Lucasmum

I hope the new formula will work and that he settles soon and you all get some sleep :hugs:

Not sure how tonight is going to go she is normally awake for a feed now but is asleep, I'm still feeding her have to keep giving her a jiggle to prompt her to suck :haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

Something to have a giggle at during these long nights it's made me chuckle anyway :haha:

https://parenthood.topix.com/slideshow/17994/slide60


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs hon.
Hope u get some sleep 
And tomorrow is better xxx

Whoops I missed a page.
This was in response to maryannes bad day xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Um all I've gotten her so far is some clothes
And oh got her a bunny blanket
She has got lots of presents .
And has heaps of toys from simon
I don't think we will get her much 

Simons presents are lots of little things too
And lots of new clothes.
He recently went up a size again

Hope the new formula works hon xxx

Hope u get some sleep Lucasmom xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Bacon and eggs :rofl: maybe that might settle Henry. If he's like his dad he will do anything for bacon haha. 

Appointment is at 12. Can't come quick enough. Ended up pacing round most of the night with him in the sling to settle him. It stopped him crying but he was whimpering in his sleep all night and then waking up again crying every half hour or so. It's horrible. I hope they find out what's causing it. 

Hope everyone is good today :)


----------



## LynAnne

Poor Henry! I hope they can work out what is wrong. Connor seems to have one good day then one bad day right now. I can't stand the constant crying on a bad day. It's horrible.

Lucasmum, we've got Connor some larger clothes for summer that we got in the sale, a couple teething toys, an American football soft toy (DH!) and a play gym from ikea. We have a play mat but it doesn't have the bar bit with toys so I thought the wee play gym was ideal.. I know he will have no concept of Christmas and will be utterly spoilt by family but I wanted to buy him some presents all the same.

Lilesmom, I don't know how you manage the cluster feeding. I think it would drive me crazy.

My little guy as up at 9lbs 6oz when weighed on Tuesday. It's bonkers how quickly he is growing - he's not a wee chunk though, just getting big! This next year is going to bloody fly by and my baby will be gone before I know it!


----------



## Lucasmum

Hope the appointment went/is going well and you can have a notebook settled night tonight :flower:

How was your play lynanne I hope you enjoyed it :flower:

Clothes are about the only thing we haven't bought Edith she has so many up to 18 months that have been bought for her as well as the hand me downs :haha:

Wow Connor is doing amazing with his weight gain I'm not sure what we weigh if the clinic is open next weds I'll take her along if not she will have to wait till 6th Jan when the health visitor next comes to nosey about :wacko:

A few pics
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1885.jpg
File size: 35.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1888.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1891.jpg
File size: 39.5 KB
Views: 4









IMG_1909.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 5









IMG_1911.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LynAnne

Those pictures are just too cute! I especially love the one of Edith asleep on Lucas - so adorable. I have the health visitor coming out AGAIN next Wednesday. Seriously wish they would just leave me alone but I'm always way too polite to tell them that. I swear it is the most awkward thing in the world when they arrive and sort of just watch me, asking stupid questions until they weigh him and leave again. Honestly, it was less awkward having the community midwife come out and I had to show her my stitches!! :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs Maryanne xxx
Hope they sort something out for ye xxx

Lucas mom those pics r sooo cute
Gorgeous kids xx

Lynanne my health nurse wanted to call week again.
I said really nicely.
I know ur very busy.
We both got checked by the Dr on Monday
So its fine if u don't call
:)
She didn't call :)
Is calling next week though
Only postponed it 
I hate them calling
But like knowing weight


----------



## maryanne1987

Appointment done. Lactose free formula prescribed. Let's see how this goes now. Praying it's what causing the problems. 

She's so cute lucusmum. Love her pudding outfit. 

Thank god I won't see my health Vistor again now outside jabs and manditory checks unless I request too. On your third they really don't bother. I'm glad cause I hate my one this time. Especially after the contraception fiasco. 

Henry was weighed while he was at the doctors. 13lbs1 :rofl: this child is huge! He looks like a 3 month plus baby and is barely fitting in 0-3 stuff.


----------



## maryanne1987

My little chunk
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0719.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lucasmum

I hope the milk works if not there is always the bacon and egg option :haha: they did make me chuckle 

Henry is gorgeous I love his dungarees, he doesn't look that heavy he looks teeny tiny to me Lucas was similar though little Lucas lumpus we called him :haha:

I'm not sure what the norm with the health visitors here they keep telling me as there is an age difference I'll be treated like a first time mum then don't bother with me (which suits me) I think the HV saw the look of horror on my face and decided I was best being left to it :haha: but I like to know what she's weighs, though having to go out to clinic is good as it's a stay and play as well so it gets me out for a while :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Those dungerees are 3-6 months :rofl: I really can't believe how fast he's growing. Zack was only 9lb at 7 weeks! But guess he was bigger born than that so it's to be expected. 

That's cool that your baby clinic is like that. I would go too if ours was the same. Ours is just a bog standard weigh in. I can't be bothered going even though they suggest going every four weeks. I have scales at home so will just weigh him myself.


----------



## Lucasmum

3-6 months :wacko: Edith is buried in 0-3 still :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

Aw he is adorable
Xx
Super cute
Hope the formula does the trick xxx

We r getting extra visits to take off my dressing
And check my scar.
In case of infection
So far so good :)


----------



## lilesMom

Little missy just moved into 0-3
Her legs r too long for the newborn
But they r still quote loose on her


----------



## maryanne1987

Aurora was just going into 0-3 at this stage and Zack was still in newborn. He's just really really big. The 0-3 were pulling on his toes and we were struggling to do up poppers under his bum so we have put him in some bigger things. Lots of growing room in these. 

Glad your healing well lilesmom :)


----------



## LynAnne

I think I'm going to be moving Connor onto the 0-3 stuff in the next week or so. Some of the newborn stuff fits perfectly but I can tell that there's certain things he won't get to wear again. Where are our tiny babies going?! I get the feeling he'll be swamped in the 0-3 stuff. It looks so big compared to him.

The play last night was really good. I'm always amazed at how talented my younger sisters are! I missed Connor like crazy though and couldn't wait to get home to him. It seems as though he had a screaming phase again last night while my parents took care of him. Poor wee lamb. He's been super settled today though thankfully! Unfortunately it does mean that my parents and sisters are now acting like this taking care of a screaming, colicky baby is proving difficult for me, offering help and lots of "you're doing great" comments. It's really not all that bad. Sure, I'd rather he didn't get super upset or be suffering from a sore tummy and yes sometimes it feels overwhelming but it passes. I'm doing absolutely fine. I know they are just trying to be supportive and nice but it feels as though they think I'm not managing which sucks.

Talking of things that suck. I have to go to the dentist tonight as about a week ago my tooth broke and needs sorted. I hate, hate, hate the dentist. Like I avoid it when I shouldn't and ignore issues if I can because I'm so terrified of it. Not happy at all!


----------



## maryanne1987

I think all relatives can be a bit like that on your first, try not to take it to heart. They mean well but I think lots of people assume if baby is having a rough spell that you can't or won't cope. I had a lot of it as I was only 19 when I had Zack. I just politely refused the help and carried on and eventually people do kind of back off and realise your ok. . Wait till you have your second, no one ever offers help as they assume you have got it covered, and by your third you must automatically know everything about child rearing and then everyone comes to you for advice. When friends ask me stuff it's like how am I supposed to know, it's not my baby. Plus there's so many times where I still have no idea what to do. 

Hope the dentist goes ok!


----------



## lilesMom

Totally agree.
Loads of 'helpful advice' first time round
But hardly none on second.
Got some offers of help this time
But most expect u to say no its fine.
Only few real offers :)
We did accept help looking after Simon while I was in hosp.


----------



## lilesMom

Soo tempting to go formula this eve
She has had two topups of two oz each today
Has been hungry all day
Its driving me a bit nuts
Plus is she gonna keep this up when oh is back at work.
I like bf but not sure I can keep up with her!!!
She has me drained!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Lilesmom you do what us best for you. People will say carry on or give up but they aren't living your life. I will say it does get easier, eventually they do start calming down with the nursing non stop but then you have little man to look after too. If you do stop there's no shame in it. You have done great to get as far as you have.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
If I thought she settle with it before oh goes back to work id be happy
It just panics me when I think of looking after the two plus clustering
Really wouldn't be doable.
I know id regret it if I gave up
Especially when she is doing well.
Will keep it up for now and cross my fingers she settles soon.
Thanks hon xx
Being listened to helps xx


----------



## maryanne1987

You could always combination feed, lots of women do that. Just a few bottles a day to help stop her cluster feeding so you can manage your little man too. Will cross my fingers she calms down soon. Aurora settled about week 7 after the first development leap. She still nursed often but didn't spend hours at the boob, we had gaps in between. What ever you decide she honestly won't mind as long as she's being fed and her mum is happy xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Lilesmom you have to do what works for you :flower:

Yup agree everyone has useful/less info with your first :wacko:

So after a poop explosion Sunday we have only had one since then and it wasn't worth writing home about, poor Edith has been squeezing and straining all week, tonight she filled her nappy any more in there we would have had leakage, so my friends three year old came to the loo with me to help, never have I been more grateful to a three year old :haha: one I had removed the incriminating nappy she started going again and again and again and wee and more poop and more wee I have never seen so much, it made Sundays look tame, little Matilda was shoving wipes and loo roll at me so we could try and control it, in the end I just shoved a nappy on and we got cleaned up then changed her again, not 10 mins later she had filled her nappy again, this time Matilda refused to help me :rofl: hopefully we are getting back to normal now and we can sleep better :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Maryanne xx
Think might end up combi feeding
But worried about starting it too soon 
Before supply established
Xx
Hows henry adjusting to new milk.or too soon to tell?

Lucasmom hurray for giant poops :)
Hope it makes her super settled xx


----------



## maryanne1987

We had a better night last night. We actually got a stretch of 2.5 hours! Plus he didn't cry at all. I'm thinking my intuition was right. He's still feeding a lot, but they I can deal with as long as he's somewhat settled between feeds. My dd on the other hand had me up all night. She's cutting her molars and don't we all know it. Thanks for that sweetie.


----------



## lilesMom

Aw that's fab that he is better already
Should do the trick for him And u now hopefully xxx
Aw hugs.
Teething is awfull!!!
Simon suffered really badly for every tooth.
Only recently has them all
He was very late with teeth.


----------



## lilesMom

On the last of my difene
Could prob get more
But gonna see if I can do without now
Prob be a grumpy wagon for a few days :)


----------



## LynAnne

Dressed my little guy in 0-3 month clothing for the first time today (a wee Christmas long sleeved vest and tiny jeans) and while it's a little loose it fits. Where has my tiny baby gone? :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

Aw cute.
I was excited putting her in the bigger size
But yest I was packing away the newborn stuff
And felt a teeny bit sad


----------



## maryanne1987

It definitely must have been the milk, he's a different child today. Feel so relieved. Hated seeing him like that. He's fasto at the mo, been sleeping almost 3 hours :) 

Hope your feeling ok lilesmom. 

I totally felt the same putting him into 0-3 stuff. Cried when I packed away his newborn stuff. Now he's going into 3-6 month stuff and it's even worse.


----------



## Lucasmum

No better last night still waking every 2 hours for a feed in the night then is all uncomfortable afterwards :wacko: still think there is more to come out Doctor's on Monday for her if she's not gone again and is still not n pain :cry:

Sent Lucas to school today with bright pink hair for funky hair day now my sofa is pink and it won't come off :wacko: OH hasn't noticed it yet and one of Edith's blankets it's placed over it I'm not even sure it will come out with a professional clean :wacko: he looked good though :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Glad henry is much more settled
Fab news.
Xxx

Now hope ediths poops follow xx
So uncomfortable for them if they cant go 

Lynanne how ye doin xx

Not too bad here
Still clustered mad today
But started earlier 
I gave her topup again this eve so finished earlier too.
I'm gonna pump when I can to try make her topups mine too
And to try up milk to avoid topups
But for now ill use them to save my sanity and my nipples as I need to :)


----------



## Lucasmum

We have just had a massive poop, I did have a fairly hot chilli for tea last night as I thought it may get things moving :haha: she has just fell asleep after a really long unsettled night so much so I contemplated taking her to A&E :cry: time for me to sleep now

Glad the top ups are working :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Aw poor Edith
Hope she gets more regular soon xxx 
Enjoy ur sleep


----------



## LynAnne

Connor is an every second day pooper so we are due one today! I sort of wonder if that's why he seems to be having one bad day where he is colicky and doesn't want to be put down, and then a good day. Today _should_ be a good day. Hope Edith becomes more regular and settles down, Lucasmum. Hope you got a good sleep after all.

Lilesmom, do whatever works best for you, Emily (and Simon too) when it comes to feeding. I genuinely believe there is no wrong way to go about feeding whether that be breast, formula or combi. Fed really is best!

Maryanne, I'm so pleased to hear the change of milk has helped! That must be such a nice relief!

DH is out helping my parents all day move furniture from my late great aunt's flat so it's just me, Connor and the dog again. Connor has been perfect this morning though. He let me put him down in his crib while I tidied the bedroom, neatened my wardrobe, changed the bed and put on a washing. It was great! Felt like I was nesting all over again but in reality I'm just trying to clean in preparation for Christmas. Hoping he'll have another nap this afternoon and I can clean the living room and wrap some presents.


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no lucusmum. Hope she's ok now and you managed to rest. Did you manage to sort the sofa out?

Hope both your little ones are good today lilesmom. Glad top ups are helping. 

Hope your little one is having a good day lynanne. Henry is 5 times a day pooper. But doing a poop makes him angry and he screams and waves his hands around while he's going. It's so funny. He also doesn't like yawning or hiccups :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

I'm finding it so hard to spend time with Simon.
I miss him even though he is here!!
Got up today
She fed for over two hours
Then fel asleep
I put her in pram.
Simes and myself were cuddling on couch
Two mins in pram she woke again!!
Simon giving out to me then for picking her up
And ruining our fun again.
So oh took him for a drive
Simons little face lights up for any time I spend with him 
But its way too little.
How do ye manage to divide time with your other kids


----------



## maryanne1987

The only way I cope is with a good routine lilesmom (not that you don't have one). I get up at 5.30am, feed the little man, bath and dress him and then settle him back down. Then I do all the things around the house like washing bottles, sorting the animals and cleaning. I'm done then for when little miss wakes up at 7am and we eat breakfast and have playtime. Homeschooling is s bit of a challenge but I work it round the babies naps. I get aurora and Henry both down around midday and then I get baby free time for Zack. DH also helps out when he comes home so I can shower and get more housework done. I do feel like all the kids deserve more one on one time but I think that's me being hard on myself as they all seem happy. Have you tried the sling? That's how I get little man to settle if I'm with aurora or Zack. He's happy as he's close to me and the others don't miss out.


----------



## lilesMom

I gave her bottle.
I'm gonna combo
And try keep milk up for night time
But bottles will prob slowly take over by the time eoin goes back to work.
I physically couldn't sit under het for 7 hourd feedinv
And look after simes.
I feel relief now but a bit sad
Hoping i can keep milk up for night time.


----------



## lilesMom

She is wanting to feed all day long.
Walking around with her doesn't help
She is just hungry
She doesn't give my milk any chance to build up during the day.
My routine is feed feed feed feed
Change poop for every feed!! :)
She is great at night.
Think the world freaks her out by day


----------



## maryanne1987

Don't feel sad lilesmom. She won't care as long as she's being fed and a happy mum
equals a happy baby.


----------



## lilesMom

Silly really if it was anyone else id tell them
She had a great start 
And a happy family is more important 
We r def harder on ourselves xxx 
She is much more settled when she gets a topup.
So I need to focus on that.
She def has reflux like Simon did.
Which makes her much harder to put down
But she is lucky she is super cute :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Reflux sucks. Aurora had it really bad. Even ranitidine and gaviscon didn't help. She grew out of it eventually. Non stop puking all day. Hope it stops for you soon. Is your little man better yet? 

How are you feeling now? Hope your not letting it get to you. Sounds like your hungry little miss needed the top ups.


----------



## lilesMom

Ranitidine helped Simon loads
He still takes it and losec.
But his is longer lasting cos of cp
He never could handle Gaviscon cos of constipation.
The more formula Simon got the worse his reflux got.

Hoping little miss isn't the same
She threw up her topup earlier today.
But slept really well after.
Haven't put her down all day again though.
But least my boobs aren't as shredded as normal :)

Little man is heaps better
But atil coughing and bit snotty
But better overall
Thanks x

How ye all ?


----------



## Lucasmum

My sofa is still pink :wacko:

We have a very special house guest tonight, my niece she is trying to get home for Christmas she is at Glasgow uni and lives in South Korea, thanks to British airways leaving her flight sitting next n the runway at Glasgow for 4 hours she missed her connection at Heathrow, I'm her only family in England and Heathrow is only an hour away so rather than her sleeping in the airport I went and fetched her home :cloud9: now we just need to get her on a flight tomorrow which is not easy! 

Hope everyone had had a good day, don't feel bad for combi feeding you do what needs to be done to fill little miss up :cloud9:


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no! Hope it comes out! Sounds like a very lucky girl to have such a nice family. Hope you sort out getting her a flight.

Hopefully little lady's reflux doesn't get any worse and glad your little man is improving.

Yea I'm good. Henry is a changed child. Sleeping 3hrs between feeds. It's bliss. Hopefully the eczema will clear up soon now his milk is changed.


----------



## lilesMom

Maybe u should make it all pink :)
Id like s pink sofa 
Don't think oh would though. :)

Airports suck 
Especially trying to sleep in one
Soo uncomfy
And I'm always afraid someone would rob me while asleep
I travelled a lot in my 20 s :)
Never do now but might again some day :)

The bottles gave her bad wind
She drinks it way too fast
I can't win .
Doh.
She is happy enough back on boob again :)


----------



## lilesMom

Posted at same time
That's brill that he is so much better xxx 
Fab news
Make life easier for ye all xxx
And must be a relief to u to see him settled x


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad Henry is better and sleeping well :cloud9:

Poor Emily hope you come to a happy medium soon :flower:

Well after it taking 3 hours just to get connected to British airways we have now been on hold nearly an hour, they should have automatically transferred her to the next flight and given her a hotel at the airport but nstead they shut the help desk down my sail is going to try and get my petrol compensated not that I want it, it's just nice to have her here :flower:

OH still hasn't noticed the pink patch :haha: I'm playing ignorant when he does and Lucas has been told to do the same if he wants santa to visit :rofl:


----------



## maryanne1987

That's so nice that you are there for her and helped her :) 

Oh dear, do you think he will notice soon? Couldn't you blame it on him? :rofl:

Hope things settle for you soon lilesmom. Sounds like your having a rough time!


----------



## Lucasmum

I could but even if he had done it, it would never be his fault :dohh:

Still waiting n hold they have the worst music ever :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh we have one of those too. Nothing is ever his fault. The worst was when he reversed his car into the garden wall and bins cause he's an idiot and scratched all the back of our new car at the time. He blamed it on everyone including the dog even though all of us were in the house and in no way to blame. Must be a man thing. Good job I don't let him get away with it lol. 

Worst hold music is our local city council. There hold music is westlifes version of uptown girl. Try being on hold for or 45 mins with that on repeat :rofl:


----------



## Lucasmum

We don't even need to be in a 20 mile radius to get the blame :haha: but yeah I done let him get away with it :haha:

West life sounds like heaven this is about 6 notes of a what sounds like dodgy spanish bar music recorded on a Sony feckng Walkman hour and forty mins in now :wacko:


----------



## Lucasmum

Got to 2 hours on hold and disconnected :growlmad:


----------



## lilesMom

Aw man frustrating!!!
Hope u get to talk to a human who helps soon xx

Great night.
She went 4.5 hr stretch.
Fed for an hour ish
Then 4 hr stretch
Nearly a normal night sleep :)
Is in her pram now
Wonderful :)
Even got time with my little man :)
But he tried to jump off the side of the couch
Had to catch him
And now a teeny corner of my scar opened a little.
Its really teeny but id prefer if it didn't happen
Doh.
But we hve still had a much better day so far :)

Hope ye r all having nice weekends xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Did you get through and get it sorted after lucusmum? 

Glad little miss was more settled for you and you got to spend time with Simon. Bet he loved that. 

Things are still good here. Henry is still eating and sleeping well now. Can't believe how bad things were this time last week and now it's totally changed. His skin is still really really bad though. It's like eczema but but big angry scaly red patches all over him. Doctors have given him some steroid cream to try and clear it up.


----------



## lilesMom

Glad he is soo much better hon x
Hope steroid works xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Nope we were up until 0200 until her mum had landed and took over, finally at about 0600 I got the message to say she was on today's flight, 400 miles in just under 24 hours as I had to go across London for Lucas as well today means I'm officially whacked and skint :wacko:

I'm so jealous of everyone's sleep :wacko: aww well we will get there :flower: have been given a cream today not sure of its name as it's German can't get it in this country but my German friend calls it fart cream and got her mum to send it over it's all natural you rub a small amount into the tummy and wait for the farting to begin :haha:gonna give it a go tomorrow :flower:

Maryanne Henry skin sounds like it could be psoriasis Im covered in it, have you tried coconut oil? It works a treat :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

I tried it last week. Aurora suffers with eczema and coconut oil keeps it under control. Amazing stuff. Not helping Henry at the moment though. That's why I took him to the Gp again. I hate the thought of using steroid cream on him but literally nothing else is working. Thank god the Gp assured me that as his milk had been changed it will clear up eventually. It's just how his body reacted to the lactose. Used the cream yesterday and there's an improvement there already. 

You must be exhausted! But at least you will have good karma now :rofl: really sweet that you helped her. Hope the cream helps Edith settle a little bit. Sounds great. 

Hope everyone else had a great weekend?


----------



## Lucasmum

Im about to use the cream had to YouTube the instructions as it's all in German the baby on YouTube didn't poop :wacko: unless they edited that out :haha: oh well what harm can it do :wacko:

Poor kid got to Seoul after being promised her bags would be there guess where they are :dohh:

Steroids is the only thing that keeps me to a reasonable level haven't used them since I found out I was pregnant I've been using epiderm which softens if nothing else :wacko: hope it clears for him soon, your probably aware and don't anyway but don't bathe him at all just a quick wipe down, it's all I do at the moment sounds revolting but water dries me out so much and is very painful all I do is wash my hands face torso bum and lady bits and my hair over the bath, I've not been in a shower for about 3 weeks :wacko::blush:


----------



## maryanne1987

Must be awful having to suffer with it all the time lucusmum. Have you had it all your life? Aurora only gets bathed twice a week, otherwise her eczema flares right up. We top and tail the other days. Hers is caused by lactose and other allergies. And now looks like Henry is the same. They have just called it dermatitis that he's got but it looks completely different to auroras. Hoping we can get it under control soon. Aurora very rarely has a flair up now. She was covered in it though till about 12 months. 

Poor girl :( will she get her luggage before xmas?

Hope the cream works for you!


----------



## lilesMom

Jeepers 400 miles.
With a teeny baby
Ur super woman xxx
Bet ur niece is glad to hve u as an aunt


----------



## Lucasmum

Since I was about 19 I'm used to it now but I much prefer summer months it clears in the sun, my friend runs a business itchybaby, she has a fantastic facebook page she has all sorts of advice and answers questions https://www.facebook.com/groups/161252866018/?ref=ts&fref=ts I hope that link works, may be worth a look, I think they are reluctant to diagnose skin issues in children took us an age to get them to finally say yes Lucas does have a form of eczema but we had to fight for a consultant appointment :dohh:

God knows when she will get the bag thankfully once they fly home to jeju she will have clothes, she is also the same size as her sister so can borrow, she bought a pair of jeans and a jumper think she may need a bit more :haha:

So I used the cream it smells lovely, nothing yet though, not sure if I was expecting instant results but after her feed she burped three huge burps within seconds she never does that, could be coincidence I suppose, either way she smells good and has had a massage :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks lucusmum! Do you think she would mind me joining the group? Lucy's has it too? Poor lad! Hope he doesn't suffer too much with it.


----------



## lilesMom

Just typed big post and it wouldn't post
Grrr
Now little missy stirring


----------



## Lucasmum

Not at all he only has it round his mouth thankfully though when it flares up our lives are a misery as he can't eat I'll see if I've any pics on my phone when it's at it's worst it's like some sort of horror movie extra :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

I tried but it said I have to be invited by a group member. 

Poor lad. It's not fair kids have to suffer with horrible things like that.


----------



## Lucasmum

Add me on facebook and I'll add you to the group, my name is Lorraine marsh and profile pic is me wearing and elf mask :haha:


----------



## LynAnne

Started writing Christmas cards for close family members to go with presents this evening. The plan had been to write separate cards from Connor so that they could say auntie, great gran etc but I feel really sad writing cards from just me and DH and not including him. Makes me feel like I'm missing a bit of my family. So stupid I know but it makes me sad. Its probably just hormones but now I just don't know whether or not to scrap the separate cards from Connor and just write family ones or not. Help! :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

If its to gran parent or god parent I used to write card from Simon on his own
But still include his name on family card.
I'll just wrote family cards now there r 4 of us :)
I know what u mean about not wanting to leave him out xx


----------



## lilesMom

I started wrapping my presents
Got most done .
Went to town earlier today as well.
Then was wrecked :)
I'm like a 90 yr old.
I still tire way too easily .
Would like to hve iron tested cos i don't wanna take it if not too low
But I cant be bothered going to Dr :)

Got new bottles and Emily took her 2 oz topup much better
I'm giving her less topup and trying to pump so its as much my milk as I can
Its not going too badly.
I'm going to my sil place on wed to try her slings
She has lots of kinds.
I tried to watch the links u sent me maeyanne
But they wouldn't play on my phone
Kept freezing.
I must try get on oh comp to wa tch.
Thanks xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Sent lucusmum :) 

I used to do separate cards when we just had Zack but now it's easier to just do family cards now there's 5 of us. We are super cheesy and take a family photo for he front of cards. I totally understand what you mean though that it feels weird not writing his name. 

Your organised lilesmom! I haven't even started :rofl: must start tomorrow, have so much to wrap. Hope you find a sling or wrap that works for you. Might make your life a ton easier.


----------



## Lucasmum

I don't do cards I donate to charity instead, I bought wrapping paper today I had to leave it in the car though or Lucas questions how we have the same paper as santa :haha:

I added you as a friend I can't find the link on my phone so have come on the I pad to find it :wacko:


----------



## Lucasmum

Just waiting on admin to approve you I'll send her a message :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks Maryanne xxx

I only send cards back to people who send me cards :)

She moved her clustering to middle of night.
Wah!!!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks lucusmum! 

No sleep at all last night. But can't blame the babies, it was my stupid other half and his non stop snoring. Actually considered a pillow 'accidently' slipping over his face at one point :rofl: He leaves at 4 for work so finally thought I could get some sleep but aurora decided it's morning time. It's going to be a long day!


----------



## Lucasmum

I would have kicked and punched him all night, not a lot of sleep here either, midnight OH decided it's bedtime, Edith was wide awake,ill just tell her to make she sure turns if it he lights and tv when she's ready then :dohh:

He proceeds to be all heroic saying he will stay up with us even though his eye hurts (he has a slight infection) :wacko: told him to piss off to bed :haha:

He has been there since 1230 woke 10 mins ago when I asked him to hold Edith while I had a wee, he has gone back to sleep as he only got 8ish hours last night, is he fucking kidding me :growlmad:

I made into bed at 0230 admittedly I did drop of on the sofa with Edith for about half hour, she then cluster fed most the night m,we got up at 0720 to sort lucas out for school he tells me get some sleep now, again I'll just chuck the to remote and tell Edith to watch something sensible shall I :dohh: he did say he would get up but that means she sits looking round the room while he sleeps on the sofa :dohh:

She's just dropped of during a big feed so I'm hoping she stays asleep for a couple hours so I can go up bed :happydance:

Maryanne I feel your pain I'm not sure how I'd cope with a toddler as well :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

Im so glad it's not just mine that's an idiot :rofl: he had the nerve to text me from work saying he was tired!!!

Did you get any sleep last night lilesmom with the cluster feeding? 

Hope you sorted out the card dilemma lynanne


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no hugs xxx
Little missy woke at 12, 2 3 4 5 and 6
I was wondering where my perfect night baby had gone!!!
No sooner would i nod back off.she be up agson
Doh


----------



## Lucasmum

I managed to sleep to 1030 when we got up he actually uttered the words "so you decided to get up at some point today then" does he want to live or does he really have a death wish :growlmad:

Apparently he has been waiting "hours" for me to put his eye drops in told him where he could stick his eye drops :haha: which in reality was a bad move on my part as he did then himself and just gone 1030 it's now coming up to midday and he is still wandering about bumping into things groaning :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

I got some sleep later morning.
Didn't get up till 1.
Still tired.
Feel like I'm coming down with something
My nipples r burny sore
Half afraid its thrush cos one of them looks a bit white too.
But could be from feeding lots
My tummy is getting sorer since I stopped the difene
I presume its swelling but I had been feeling better everyday
Feeling a bit worse everyday now
Sorry for being moany
Should go back to Dr really to make sure alls ok
But hve Simons Christmas day at school tomorrow.
And calling to sil after.
Hope we get sleep tonight


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh dear lucusmum! Sound so like both of our men are in the dog house. Mine is in big trouble. He's spent all night complaining how tired he is forgetting he kept me awake all night. 

Glad you got some rest lilesmom. Defo sounds like you need to see a doctor!


----------



## lilesMom

Hows henry doing now xx
Hope the formula is still suiting him
and his skin is clearing xx

Moved into size 2 nappies today 
They really do grow so fast.
I've loads of them.
Lots of people gave us them as part of presents
So we r set for a bit
The rate little missy gets changed
At least a week r so :)

She is using her voice more
Lots of gentle cooing
Soo cute
Focusing on me when I talk now too
Got two smiles that I think were in response to speech rather than wind :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Hope you had a better night lilesmom 

We had a good night down at midnight or thereabouts and slept till 0345 nappy change feed and back off till 0730 :happydance:

Still no poop from her Saturday was the last time she went :wacko: took her to be weighed this morning and the HV wants her to see the doctor just so they are aware might not be a bad thing Lucas went through about a year of horrific constipation when he was 4 I hope we don't have anything like that with her :dohh:

Fatty fatty Edith now weighs in at 9lb 14ozs, I reckon at least 5ozs is poop that needs to come out :rofl: I did wonder why I was struggling to get the up to 7.5lb sleepsuits fastened :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

We have lots of noises too. He's such a funny little thing. Getting too big too quickly though. Wish it would slow down a bit.

That's a great weight gain lucusmum. Hope you get the pooing sorted soon. Zack used to suffer as baby. Used to have to take lactolose to be able to go. Aurora never went much, but she wasn't uncomfortable with it. Doctor just said some breastfed babies don't go much and if it's not bothering her then don't worry. Henry poops for Great Britain, no issues there :rofl:

Hope your feeling better lilesmom. 

Henry's skin is so bad. His poor face is covered. Steroids just seem to be drying it out not clearing it. It's just cracking and bleeding now. Doctor gave diprobase now to help. 

Last day on blood thinners!!!! No more Injections from tonight!!


----------



## Lucasmum

I like diprobase but only the ointment not the cream in fact I hate all the creams and prefer the ointments hope he is better soon must be so inconsiderate may for him :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

People keep saying stupid things like 'do you know he has a rash on his face?, 'Have you done the glass test on it', 'Shouldn't you see a doctor over that' bla bla bla. It's annoying me big style! Why do people need to comment. No of course I haven't noticed he has a rash duh!! Do they think I'm that stupid not to have glass tested it multiple times (although Henry's had septicaemia so I do know what the rash that comes with it looks like)


----------



## Lucasmum

Ignore them Hun people are morons people say the same to me about Lucas mouth when it flares up :wacko:

This is Lucas' mouth at its worst this can happen every few weeks makes eating and drinking painful for him
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0246.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2









IMG_0247.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 4









IMG_0248.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## maryanne1987

The poor boy :( That must be awful for him. Is it allergies that cause it or just a skin condition? Does he cope with the pain ok? Zack is a bit weird with pain. He tends to not make a fuss over big things but totally over react over small things.


----------



## Lucasmum

No allergies he was tested earlier this year, its only painful for him when it's like that he screams when he has the creams on, he doesn't moan to much about it, he is the same moans about silly things and doesn't bother with bigger things, some kids at school have been nasty to him recently but he isn't bothered for the most his friends are just used to it, I do worry about the scarring as he he's older though


----------



## maryanne1987

Kids being mean over things like that literally makes my blood boil. Hate bullies. I know kids can be mean but at that age they should know better. It's good it doesn't bother him though, he sounds like a lovely boy.


----------



## lilesMom

Ouch .
Tough on him it affects eating and drinking.
And kids can be horrible
Glad he has nice friends and can ignore the nasty ones 
Xxx
He looks like a cutie :)
And from ur stories is a sweetie
Most bullying comes from jealousy
The cowardly feckers


----------



## lilesMom

Had Simons school mass today
It was soo cute!!
They weren't in it
Was the primary and secondary
But it was nice still :)


----------



## maryanne1987

That sounds lovely lilesmom, I miss xmas plays and carol services. Down side of home schooling.

Hope everyone is good today?


----------



## Lucasmum

Awww I love things like that Lucas school don't do it for his year or year six :flower:

He's not such a bad kid even if I do have to threat santa isn't coming 24580087373 times a day :rofl: 

Not to bad here still no poop, spent the morning baking with Lucas and we had friends visit this afternoon now at training for 3 hours it's chilly in the rink :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

It was nice.
Been feeling a bit crappy last few days.
Now the little bit of my scar that opened has gotten weepy and rashy
Doh
Back to Dr tomorrow before they close down for Xmas
Hopefully she give me something and I can start improving again


----------



## lilesMom

Emily was weighed again today
Up 21 ozs overall :)
She is doing great :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Did you bake anything nice lucusmum? 

Hope you get your scar sorted lilesmom. That's a great weight gain, glad she's doing so well. How's the feeding going? 

Henry had cradlecap now too. Poor boy. His poor skin is suffering. 

I think af is due any day. I'm in so much pain tonight. Why does it have to be right before xmas!!!


----------



## Lucasmum

Wow that's fantastic gain what does that make her now?

We baked chocolate cookies they were yum loads left :flower:

Poor Henry he's really suffering the little lamb :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

Feeding is better thanks.
I'm topping her up by an oz or two as needed
I'll let her cluster for as much as i can handle for supply sake
But I feel less pressure now I'm allowing topups :)
She sometimes has no topup
But usually has one 
Possibly two a day
She is a hungry lady :)
She is up to 8 -5 now
Cos she had gone down to 7-5
Um 
That's only a pound actually
Health nurse said 21 ozs
That's 16
Um......


Id love some of ur cookies :)
Xx

Simon got cradle cap but it only lasted a day 
I put baby oil on it a few times over the day
Bath him the next day
And it all came off.
:)


----------



## maryanne1987

Ignore my question lucusmum. I just saw in my Facebook newsfeed what you made. Yum! I miss baking, I've done none this year. 

It's still a good weight gain lilesmom. Glad the top ups are helping. 

Henry's skin is looking a bit better today. I'm so glad. Creams must be helping. 

Everyone all sorted for xmas? I actually wrapped presents last night. I'm so behind this year.


----------



## lilesMom

Glad his skin is getting better.
Tough to see them suffer with anything xxx
Hugs

I've my presents wrapped but hve yet to give out lots of them
So a bit pointless they sitting in my spare room wrapped :)

Waiting at the Drs now.
Hope she gives me something 
Would like to feel a bit normal again :)


----------



## lilesMom

Simon has escorts in his bus for school
He has 3 people who can be escorts
And 3 drivers.
And 8 who can be in his class with him
So I didn't buy Xmas presents
Cos there r so many of them.
His main bus escort came in yest
With presents for Simon and emily
I was so embarrassed I didn't get her anything!!
I'll get her a thank u card and something small in the new year.


----------



## lilesMom

I couldn't get chocolates for the bus either 
Cos my gran nephew is on that bus
And he is severely allergic to dairy
Needs to carry epi pen everywhere for it
Even touching it could cause him to go unconscious


----------



## Lucasmum

No where near ready but I never am trying to do good shopping but OH is now waiting for a call to go to the hospital I could fecking kill him save the hospital the bother he ha a slight eye infection and refused to go to the doctors thinking he could treat it himself but nope despite me telling him over and fucking over all week now it needs hospital treatment and breathe :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no. Hope he's ok? Will he have to stay in? Just what you need before xmas. 

Lilesmom don't feel bad. Xmas isn't about presents. Although thank you cards are a nice idea. How did the doctors go?


----------



## lilesMom

Hope oh is better soon Lucasmom xxx
Typical guy.
Oh refuses to go places like that too xx

Dr packed the little hole and put a dressing in.
Poor oh has to change it every two days.
She doesn't think its infected
But is open a bit.
Gave me antibiotic but said don't take it unless it shows more signs of infection.
Hopefully it heals now as it is

What does aurora think of henry now hon?
Has she got used to him?


----------



## maryanne1987

She absolutely loves him. Never leaves him alone. She is always kissing and hugging him. Although she does still call him cat :rofl: cant wait to see them together when he's older and they can play together. So glad I had them close together. 

Well at least it's sorted. Hope it heals for you now. Don't need to be feeling poorly over xmas.


----------



## Lucasmum

I would have quite happily had him stay in but alas no such luck :rofl: they sent him out with a lot of drops and another appointment next Friday :wacko:

Tried to do the xmas food shop but I forgot my list and Asda seemed to be the place Christmas forgot they had nothing so I'm £90 poorer and still need to go to Tesco I'm going to go after Edith's last feed about midnight :wacko: I may need alcohol to get through this, not drinking sucks especially this time of year I never get through the shopping present wrapping and cooking sober normally :blush:

The one positive and provided Lucas with a lot of entertainment here today was that Edith finally pooped and boy did she go:haha: it just kept coming and coming we had to throw out a towel she looks really settled asleep for the first time in a while bless her


----------



## lilesMom

Aw that's so cute Maryanne
Simon finds Emily hilarious when shd sneezes
Looks like he cant quite believe its her doing it.
He will be so happy when she is playable company too :)
Cuties :)

Oh yucky Lucasmom
Had to go yo Tesco today for few last bits 
It was pretty busy 
And its only a small town
Id hate to hve to go to proper shopping places
Hope its not as bad as u expect xx

Our Xmas food shop was a bit random
But we r going to oh s home for dinner.so it doesn't matter too much
So long as we r fed :)


----------



## lilesMom

Could u give Edith s teeny drink of water everyday
Would she take bottle 
Might help her go more often? Xx


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm not sure she would once I can get into my cupboard tomorrow where all the presents are stashed I should be able to get to the pump bottles and steriliser I was gonna start expressing so we will find out if she will take a bottle :wacko:

Tesco done and dusted was actually quite nice very few people in there so just mooched around and got all I needed :happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad he still ok lucusmum. Sorry he didn't get to stay in though:rofl: glad Edith pooped too. We have had a few non stop pooing episodes and they aren't nice. 

We weren't brave enough to face food shopping. We ordered online. We are going to the farm shop tomorrow though for the last few bits. 

Oh boy I'm regretting starting Henry on cloth nappies. I'd put it off as in the beginning he pooped so much but couldnt justify keeping buying disposables when we have cloth nappies here. But he's pooped about 100 times tonight so xmas eve will be spent washing them. Was so much easier to do them with aurora as only had one small person to keep alive then.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope she takes a bottle for u hon xx
We used to give Simon brown sugar and warm water
Helped lots
Cant remember what age we started that though.
Just water should help too 
If she could take it
Xx

We hve loads of washing and that's with disposable nappies.
I can imagine how much u hve!!
Our poor machine be wrecked in no time :)
Oh insists on getting second hand wash machine and dryers
I know they r a lot cheaper
But they often bang out faster too :)
Id prefer to just buy new and hve ur guarantee


----------



## lilesMom

Oh god.
Xmas is gonna suck
Now ds woke up sick again.
Never fully got over the last bout
Much worse now again
Feck it!!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Have a lovely Xmas guys xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Sorry I've been MIA for the passed few days. With Christmas preparations, Connor and family things I haven't had a moment to myself! I can't believe it's Christmas Eve and tomorrow we get to have the first Christmas with all our LOs! I feel so lucky. I've got a tonne of things to do today so we are all ready to enjoy the next few days with family but I wanted to just pop on and wish you all a merry Christmas! Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## lilesMom

U too hon xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no lilesmom, hope he feels better soon! 

I'm worse than the kids. I'm so so excited!!! I cannot wait for tomorrow.

Merry xmas to you all! Hope you and your families have a wonderful time!!


----------



## lilesMom

Temp of 40 despite neurofen
Had to take to south doc
He has ear infection
Looking forward to presents in morn now.
But Simon hates new stuff 95% of the time 
And Emily too young
So I guess ill hve to open them :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Arghhhhhh its christmas tomorrow, I cant find my bed under a mountain of unwrapped presents, Edith wont stop pooping :haha: and if Lucas dosent go to sleep soon I may kill him :blush:

Took the little people to see Santa today, he was a lovely one very traditional with his own beard :haha: 

I hope everyone has a fantastic day tomorrow look forward to seeing christmas piccies :cloud9:


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no lilesmom. I really hope he feels better for tomorrow. Poor thing. 

Lucusmum I saw your pictures, that is probably the best Santa I've ever seen! Wish we had one that good around here. 

Santa has just done the round of the village delivering a small gift to all of the children. It's amazing, they have been doing it in my village since begire I was born. He's even in a sleigh. Even if it is on wheels :rofl: children were so excited to see him. Zack almost cried. Don't care if people think he's too old. Think it's lovely he still believes.


----------



## Lucasmum

Lilesmom hope Simon is feeling better soon :hugs:

Thats lovely maryanne wish they did something like that here :cloud9:

He was a very good santa saw his pics online and didnt actually think he would look anything like it, we were pleasently surprised :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Hope Santa was good to ye :)
Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope all you all had a lovely xmas! 

Hope Simon is ok lilesmom xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Hope everyone had a lovely christmas we were crazy busy as usual but we had fun, Edith still has presents to open and we have hardly seen Lucas its been all about the ipad :haha: and tonight he isnt here at all popped to see some friends and managed to come home without him :happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

What's your secret? :rofl: will they have zack too? Lol. Glad you had a nice xmas. Henry's presents are opened but he's not interested in any of them. Feel silly for buying him so much now! We had a lovely xmas though. Bar AF making her arrival on xmas day. That sucked!! Henry is 7 weeks old now! Time is passing so quickly. Only seems a little while ago we were all waiting for our babies.


----------



## Lucasmum

Haha your not the first to ask :haha: We went as OH was helping their older son set up his new PC and there younger son is Lucas' best friend, or at least the closest he has to one and he begged for him to stay, didnt have to to do any of the work :haha:

AF turning up sucks, nothing like that here still occasional spotting though :wacko:

Cant believe Henry is 7 weeks already then again Edith is 5.5 weeks!! and is a chunk though I think she has pooped half her body weight put since the day before Christmas Eve she hasnt stopped :wacko::haha: that said thinking about it she hasnt been for 24 hours again 

Tomorrow I need to catch up on the laundry and tackle my ironing pile then put away all her newborn stuff :cry: all the up to 7.5lbs stuff is to tight round the middle now hardly surprising seeing as last time she was weighed she was nearly 10lb :rofl:


----------



## maryanne1987

Well at least you get a quiet evening! Nice to have time to yourself with the little lady I imagine. 

Glad the pooping issue is sorted. Henry is going nonstop again. It's hard work using cloth when he is going every half an hour. 

Wow she's gaining well! We are officially in all 3-6 now. He's such a chunk. Still managed to squeeze him into the xmas outfits I bought though. 

It's his first injections next week :(

Did Lucus like his ipad?


----------



## LynAnne

Hey girls, I hope that you all had a lovely Christmas. Ours was great, if a little manic, but I was glad to have our first day since the 23rd just the three of us today. I love my family (and friend that visited yesterday) but I really just needed a day in the house with my little family. It's exhausting having to be switched on all the time.

Connor was completely spoiled at Christmas. Sort of made me pleased that we decided not to go overboard with presents from us as our super generous family and friends made sure he had an absolute mountain of presents! Needless to say, I won't have to buy him many toys over the coming year and certainly not any clothes until he's in 9-12 month!

Over the last day or so I've noticed that when Connor takes his bottle the teat is "collapsing" in on itself. I'm guessing that this is a sign that we need to change from the size one teats we have been using with his tommee tippee bottles. He's a great feeder taking 4oz in about 10-15 minutes but I've noticed that the size 2 (medium flow) teats say for 3m+. Would I be better with variflow teats? He's also been a bit colicky, especially in the last couple of days after he was getting better, and I've heard that the variflow ones can be better for colic. He takes 2.5ml of gripe water after every feed now.

I can't believe that Connor and Edith are 5.5 weeks old now. It's even crazier that Henry is 7 weeks! Where have our little babies gone?! Connor was 10lbs 1oz when he was weighed a week ago today. Talk about a growing boy! He's not much of a chunk though, just long!


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad you had a great xmas lynanne. Hope you enjoyed your day to yourself!

Sounds like he needs the next size. Henry went up to level 2 last week. I know it says 3 months but it's just a guide. I've never used tommee tippee but with dr browns and mam the variflow are mainly for thicker milks like reflux and older babies but may be different for tommee bottles??

Wow he's doing great! Sounds like all the rainbows are gaining well.


----------



## Lucasmum

The iPad was a huge success he is burried in it constantly :dohh:

Gahhhh injections already, I'm to make the appointment for Ediths tomorrow :nope:

Connor is doing fab, Lucas was always long but Edith is short and round :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww bless :) zack loves his iPad too. Never puts it down. We bought him an Xbox one s this year. Apparently it's better than the Xbox one he already has but I can't tell the difference. He loves it though. 

I can't believe it's injection time for the babies already! Time flies when your having fun, probably why I'm so broody already :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

Caught up but I'm tired xx
Glad ye all had nice Xmas.
We went to oh house after all.
Was nice.

Am on antibiotic now for suspected uterine infection
Wound seems to be healing slowly again thank god
Still a bit crocked :)
But not too bad :)
Def make me think twice about another section.
Recovery has been slow slow slow.

Simon is miles better .
Eating away again 
Hurray 

Emily is flying it :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Lovely to hear from you lilesmom! Was wondering if you were ok. Hope you feel better soon! Glad you had a nice xmas and Emily and Simon are doing good!


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon
Feeling more normal again thank feck :)
How ye all?
Xxx
Any plans for new years?
Nothing here but it will be nice family days :)


----------



## maryanne1987

We are having a quiet one. We never do too much. I cook a buffet and the kids stay up and then at midnight we all go outside with our neighbours and there's champagne for the grown up and fireworks and sparklers for the children. 

Can't believe this years almost over, it's flown by.


----------



## lilesMom

Aw that sounds lovely xx
I'm finding it hard to believe its nearly 2017


----------



## maryanne1987

This year flew by for me. Especially the pregnancy. Be glad to see in the new year now though, this year wasn't the best for our family. Think it sucked for a lot of people.

Happy new year ladies in case I don't get on later!


----------



## Lucasmum

Happy New Year's Eve to you all :flower:

Film night and bed juat after midnight for us, some times we go out to a friends but not this year.

Will be sad to see the back off this year to be honest, for us as a family its been pretty damm good, Lucas ha had a good year, OH is lucky to have survived the year :haha: nah he has been screwed over so much with work and not getting paid he took a gamble this year and its pid off so we are finacially OK not great but getting by and the icing on the cake is our gorgeous little Edith joining our family, we never ever thought this would happen so yeah all in all a pretty fantastic year for us :cloud9:

Its funny how we all see the year differently, the past 5ish years have been shockingly awful for us and I've been glad to see the back of them and others I know have had the best year ever and dont want it to end, its my turn this year for not wanting it to end yet a lot of people I know cant wait for it to be over :wacko:

What ever you do tonight I wish you all the health and happiness in the world :flower:

Oooohhhh another reason its been a good year I have found three new friends, would never have made it through and kept my sanitity if it wasnt for you ladies :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Aw thanks 
Back at ya :)
Happy new years xx
Hope ye hve a great night
Lets hope 2017 is one we all love :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww lucusmum! I second that, you ladies are fab and I feel honoured to have gotten to know you all. This New Year's Eve has turned me into a soppy sod.


----------



## Lucasmum

Ok ladies do your job and put my mind at rest, I feel Edith sleeps far to much she typically is awake 0630 till 0830 give or take them wakes again 1030 and is awake for about 1 hour then sleeps most the afternoon wakes about 1700/1800 has another hour awake then dozes on and though till about 2300 where we have another hour then sleep through the night is on and off I don't look at times as we gave up with the cot and are co sleeping 

She is still demand fed and there is no routine to it nor do I want there to be at the moment 

Is she sleeping to much have I broke her :shrug: I know they have a growth spurt about now she also caught my cold :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

I will happily swap with you lucusmum! Haha! 
No you haven't broken her. Zack was the same. Used to sleep most of the day. Long as she's having minimum 6 feeds a day, wet nappies and gaining weight it isn't an issue. I've always demand fed all of mine too. Plenty of time to get them into routines. I wouldn't want Henry being hungry and not fed. But yea I'd make the most of it!! Henry barely sleeps, swear he's nocturnal :rofl:


----------



## LynAnne

Lucasmum, Connor is only just beginning to be awake more of the day now. Little monster thinks the best time to really stay awake is after his 4/5am feed :wacko: Not ideal! As maryanne says so long as she is feeding, gaining weight and having wet nappies it's all good. Also, I have to agree, finding three new friends this year has been lovely. It made the whole pregnancy and year so much easier and better.

I've got to be honest 2016 was a bloody great year personally as I finally got my much longed for rainbow - plus my adorable little niece. :cloud9: I feel so lucky. I completely understand that it's been a rotten year for lots of people but I think 2016 will always be one of my favourites. 2015 was the real stinker in recent times for me. Nothing could have been worse.

Happy new year to you all. I hope that 2017 is everything you want it to be and so much more.


----------



## lilesMom

I agree I'm jealous Lucas mom :)
Edith sounds perfect to me :)

Happy new years ladies xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

So I basically just have a lazy round lump :rofl:

She was awake all evening and most of the night after posting that I can't win :haha:

I finally told her enough partying at 0100ish not sure what time we went to sleep but there were a few wake ups for a boob, Lucas was so different he actually fed each time but she is a snacker and will feed many times :wacko:

I hope you all had a good evening and Happy New Year :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

Emily gave me the best new years present last night
Slept from 10 until gone 4
Would poss hve done more but my boobs were we going to explode :)
Had a long feed 
Then did another three hours sleep
Lovely.
Sometimes she grazes too like Edith did


----------



## maryanne1987

See you jinxed it lucusmum! :rofl: hopefully she does back to the good sleeping for you. Zack was my good sleeper and I feel now I'm destined to always have bad sleepers as I will never be that lucky again.

I'm totally jealous lilesmom. Henry is a nightmare at the moment. 2hrs is longest we get. And he stirs through that too and needs resettling. Poor boy is really suffering with these milks and his skin. Hope we get it sorted soon.

Hope you all had a great new year!

Fertility clinic Tuesday for my annual egg count and postnatal with them. Then injections for Henry and his health check Friday. My boy is growing up too fast!


----------



## Lucasmum

i made an appointment for Edith to have her injections the other day and my check they are on the 20th :wacko:

So I got out Lucas old sling this morning as he always wants to carry her but is so clumsy it's a little to big for him yet so I thought I would try I hardly used it with him as it was a bit small (I was to fat ) got loads done this morning :haha:

Please excuse my boobs it's to hot for a top as well :blush:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2240.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Lucasmum

Gahhh I gave away all our good sleeping :rofl: 

Glad Emily was good to you :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

Aw poor henry and u xxx
Hugs
Hope u get good news from ur egg count xxx

Lucas mom Emily more unsettled this eve 
Don't think I've stolen it for ever :)

Lynanne how u doin xx


----------



## maryanne1987

That's why I love baby wearing! I'd never get anything done otherwise. I never feel bad about doing housework if I have him in a sling as he gets cwtches and I get a clean house lol.


----------



## lilesMom

Once my scar is healed I'm going to use the sling :)
I get sore walking around carrying no one at the mo
So prob better to wait another week r two id say


----------



## LynAnne

Umm... Connor slept through the night! He went down to sleep about 11:30/12 and after a little bit of fussing slept all the way through until just after 8am :happydance: It was "my turn" for the overnight feed as well so I couldn't be happier. I feel so well rested and now I have a happy, smiley boy to cuddle with.


----------



## lilesMom

That's brilliant xx
Well done Conor


----------



## Lucasmum

Awwww yay well done Connor :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

Little lady starting to refuse bottles
Doh!! 
Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

That's great Lynanne :) it's lovely when they start sleeping long stretches. Zack started really early sleeping through the night. Was bliss!

Oh no lilesmom, what are you going to do?

Henry has been a bit better today and he did his first big proper goofy grin. We have had little smiles but today when I was pulling funny faces he did a huge one. Was just adorable.


----------



## lilesMom

I'm lucky I was only giving her few oz anyway.
So hopefully shd can up my milk that bit fast enough
Little scamp.
Going to get comfort formula too
Think it the formula cos she has thrown it up a few times
Simon had problem with full lactose milk until quite recently
There goes my 5-6 hr stretches of sleep though

Aw go henry
Still only little smiles here
Still lovely to get them 
:)


----------



## Lucasmum

We still only get little smiles here and only on her terms what may get a little smile one time will only work if she permits it to, 6 weeks old and ruling our lives :haha: Cant wait for big gummy grins :cloud9:


----------



## maryanne1987

It's so so cute, he just will never do it when I have a camera in my hand. So frustrating as poor daddy hasn't seen it yet.

My boy is 8 weeks today!!

How is everyone today?


----------



## Lucasmum

I am broken :wacko:

OH working all day and Edith being a madam so has been in the sling all day nearly, basking with Lucas shopping and housework, my back has given up, it's great having arms but my rind pudding is sodding heavy :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

I feel your pain, I've had little madam on my back most of the day as she's teething and miserable. I'm used to baby wearing but 31 pounds on my back for hours has damn near finished me off. Then some stupid woman at baby wearing meet said about ramen baby wearing. Forget that. I'd never walk again haha. 

Lucus baking skills are amazing! Zack can't even make toast lol,


----------



## Lucasmum

What's Raman baby wearing? 

I need to see when the next sling library is in town I want to try some others out but can't afford to buy any so renting sounds perfect for me and I get to try different ones, so long as it's not tomorrow I'd probably fall over if I went and they strapped her to me tomorrow :rofl:

Lucas is obsessed with baking we are gonna get so fat :wacko: but at least he will never starve he's only been at it seriously a few weeks but is doing really well :cloud9:


----------



## maryanne1987

That should have been tandem. Bloody phone and auto correct. It keeps changing my name to Barbados as well which is ridiculous as my name is nothing Barbados. Not even similar :rofl: but yea tandem baby wearing is a no for me. My back is so sore.

Sling libraries are awesome. I've used them loads. Great for trying out different carriers

He's seriously got some skills! Next Jamie Oliver by the looks of it lol.


----------



## Lucasmum

I didn't wonder if it meant double or something :rofl:

My phone changes and adds words in so it looks like I'm talking rubbish lol 

I never wore lucas on my back or forward facing I didn't get much use out of it at all hoping to use it more now I need instructions though as I only know how to tie it with her facing me 

He loves Jamie Oliver wangtsbto meet him told him we will go stalk his village one day it's not overly far from us :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

You should totally do it. Or write to him. Might get an autograph at least. 

Egg count results in. Not brilliant but not as bad as I thought it would be. Might be able to squeeze one more in before my baby making days are over.


----------



## Lucasmum

He is cross we moved from Southend to Chelmsford the other day as there is a programme on C4 about a Jamie Oliver pop up restaurant in Southend and in last weeks episode Jamie went to his old school :haha:

Thats good about the egg count, will you start TTC straight away?


----------



## maryanne1987

totally need to start the help Lucus meet Jamie group! 

How's little lady doing today? 

I don't know to be honest. DH wants to start ttc next month as he really would like one more and my egg count is very low so may take some time. Consultant agreed that if I want more I shouldn't wait too long. I'm just not sure. I mean I want one more. But what if I catch in the first month again? That would mean 3 under 2 and a half. I know I'm managing fine with 2 small ones but would I with 3? Plus being pregnant with two small ones. I'm very confused about it all. Sometimes I think wait till 6 months pp sometimes but then I know that every month the chances get less. To be honest I've even thought of not having more but I know I'd regret it. Need to put some serious thought into it.


----------



## lilesMom

Glad ur egg count was pretty good news xxx
It's a tough choice to make
Would ye split the difference and wait 3 months?
Give u a bit of time to get your head in the right space
But 3 months flys.
Xxx
I'm thinking two might be enough here
But ill prob change my mind after I'm fully recovered.
Still hve uti
My Dr rang and said test results mean different antibiotic needed.
Overall I'm much better though
Been managing to go for a walk last three days
So I feel more normal.
Hopefully after this antibiotic ill be flying it again .
Should be allowed drive starting next Mon.
I live in total country side 
So driving is great :)

Hope ye r all well.
Sorry I'm not on as much as before .
I often catch up but don't get chance to type.
Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Henry is 3 months next month and that still seems to close for my liking. 6 would work better for me as then it would mean aurora would be almost 3 and Henry would be 14/15 months when baby arrived so I could cope with that, I think. I start my Doula course too this year so need to plan around that. Although DH pointed out that having babies gives me more experience lol. 

Sorry your still having a rough time. Hope you feel better soon. Hope little miss and Simon are good? It's great that your getting out again, bet you missed it,


----------



## Lucasmum

It's a tough one I get wanting to wait but being on borrowed time makes it a hard decision I'd be in limbo with it all and do what I normally do which is bury my head in the sand :haha:

Edith was awake from 0915 till about 1430 today only napped for 15 mins even then she only dozed on and off till about 1900 she has crashed since then woke for food and that's it, I've just finished my ironing hadn't done any since before xmas :blush: so she better carry on sleeping as I've got to get up early lucas is back to school and I have to take my car to fail its MOT :wacko:

I reckon it would be easy to meet Jamie he's gotta turn the Chrimbo lights on on his village we should just go for the switch on :rofl:

Hope the UTI clears up for you with the new antibiotics lilesmom, I bet you can't wait to be back behind the wheel I couldn't cope with not driving had to stop for 6 weeks after an operation once and it nearly killed me I think I made it to 3.5 weeks before I caved and started again :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

Another three months would fly hon.
If u feel more comfortable with those gaps
Id wait
Give u a chance to get back to full strength after birth too
Plus I don't see it being long enough to decrease your chances on the egg side xxx
But is a touch choice I know xxx

If I hadn't had scar open a bit and stuff
I would hve asked to drive before now
But as it went I didn't feel able till now 
So was ok with it
Feel ready to hve the freedom back now though :)

Good pls with the lights to meet him.
Id say he be approachable
But might just be telly persona
He seems nice


----------



## maryanne1987

So glad it's not just mine that stays awake for huge starches lucusmum. He often does 5 hours awake with just 5-10 min naps, my other two never did that. I struggle to stay awake for 5 hours at the mo don't know how he does it. 

I haven't done any ironing since xmas either. It's all on our dining table. Must do it today, but I said that yesterday too. Good luck with your mot.

I don't know what to do to be honest. The way I feel at the moment I'm not sure I want to try again. But maybe that's because I'm stressed over it all. Asked DH to give me the next few days without nagging me to let me think what I want.

Just when I thought his skin was improving we have woken up to his face and neck in big angry red patches. Grrrr. Poor boy :(.


----------



## Lucasmum

My ironing was piled across 4 dining room chairs :blush:

I forgot to empty the tumble dryer beforehand re doing it so just when I thought I'd got all done :wacko:

Sat waiting for the car I've had to have new brakes and discs and two tyres or it would definitely have failed so nervous I can't afford it to cost to much


----------



## Lucasmum

Lord Ivan The Thud (Lucas named the car) passed his MOT with only 2 advisories, he needs another 2 new tyres soon and though I got new pads and discs for the front brakes I neglected the back ones, well yes that would be because I didnt know they were there :blush: (I'm not good with cars, it has electronics in it, I'm surprised OH allowed me to buy such a fancy one) Any way :happydance::happydance:

Aww poor Henry hope his skin calms down soon, is it colder there today, we have had a few ays rain and a thick frost this morning and my skin was a lot worse, wondered if its the same for Henry :hugs:

I only did the ironing last night as I went to check uniform and he had none ironed :blush:


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad it passed. Bet that's a relief!! Love the name :rofl:

I was wondering the same. It looks so sore and he hasn't stopped crying all morning so I'm guessing it's irritating him too. 

I was meant to do mine today but I still haven't. DH got to finish work early and I can't get anything done with him home. Keep trying to get him to go out :rofl:


----------



## Lucasmum

Poor little Henry he has my sympathy mines really painful today and itchy :wacko:

I would give it up as a bad job for today now maryanne :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Love the car name :)
Glad its pretty much passed mot

Hope henry is better soon hon xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Maryanne, sounds like a tough decision to make. Definitely take a little time to mull it over. Three kids so young would not only be a lot of work and tiring but probably not easy on your body. I totally get that time is of the essence though so just do what feels right. Hope little Henry feels better soon.

Lucasmum, love the car name! Glad it passed it's MOT. It seems as though we all neglected our ironing over Christmas! I had a mountain to do just the other day. Really ought to stay on top of it in the future but I know I won't!

Lilesmom, I always keep up with everyone here but rarely have time to actually reply. Who knew having a baby was so time consuming? :haha: I bet you're looking forward to being able to drive again!

All is good here. I think Connor has had a growth spurt. Not only is he getting big but he's been a bit unsettled. He has been way less colicky though which is a relief. The crying was hard to deal with sometimes. Having DH home these last two weeks has been amazing. We've been able to do things as a family, keep on top of housework and share all the baby duties. I am going to miss him o much when he goes back to work on Monday!

Been feeling so rubbish about my body lately. You hear all these stories about the weight just dropping off and ladies bouncing back and here I am feeling gross, wobbly and super unattractive. I've never had the best body confidence anyway but not fitting my clothes and feeling lumpy really sucks. So it's healthier eating and more exercising here! I'm not worried about getting to prepregnancy weight (I'm about a stone off) necessarily but just toning up and feeling better about myself. I'm trying not to be too hard on myself and remember that 9 month on, 9 months off rule!

Speaking of low body confidence it means that I'm totally not feeling it in the bedroom department :blush: poor DH is being so patient and understanding but I don't really want him to come near me. I feel nervous about DTD anyway after the episiotomy and stitches, tired 90% of the time never mind the low body confidence. Poor DH is never getting lucky at this rate! :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

All totally normal feelings Lynanne
I'm looking forward to go ahead to exercise 
So I can properly put in an effort to lose weight.
As for sex after Simon I was mad to once I got the go ahead
But just to prove to myself everything was still in working order :)
After that once it was a good bit before anywhere near regular resumed :)
Its def tiring having bub
And chance of rest becomes more important 
Xx

My poor little bub is worse refluxy
Changed her to comfort milk
But only today
I bought it 
But forgot I prob need bigger tests
So just got them today.
Still mostly feeding her myself as well

Hve new antibiotic for 5 days
So ill wait till after that to see if she settles more
Hopefully she will now.

Hows henry now Maryanne?
U were saying he got a bit worse again 
Xx

Have a good weekend Lucasmom xx


----------



## LynAnne

I figured it's normal to feel the way I'm feeling. Still, not much fun though. Poor DH won't be getting any sex for a week at least - AF got me just before bed last night. Oh how I have not missed the aching back and the sensation of having my insides twisted. Ugh! Hope it doesn't get too bad. Fortunately DH is still off work so if I am struggling he can help even more with Connor.

Hope the comfort milk helps. We switched Connor onto it at about two weeks and it felt like it took almost two weeks before he was really settled on it. Seems to be happy with it now though.


----------



## maryanne1987

Could the antibiotic be making the reflux worse lilesmom? I found antibiotics really messed with my milk and made auroras reflux a million times worse. Hope the comfort milk helps. Hope your feeling better?

Glad all is ok lynanne. No bedroom action here either. One because I had to wait 6 weeks past when I had to be restiched, two because I've had a two week af which sucked and 3 because I don't want to fall pregnant again yet. DH is very good about it. Best to wait till your ready. I waited 5 months after zack was born. 

I can't say I'm worrying about baby weight just yet, probably will though a few months down the line when I want to wear my summer clothes. At the moment my diet consists of kids leftovers and slices of toast while I'm doing the housework. Must try to improve it a little.

Still no ironing today either. Having the worst day ever! Only just all got dressed :rofl: 
Henry's skin is still super sore, looks infected as its weeping so doctors with him later. Guessing more steroids and antibiotics. Poor mite.


----------



## Lucasmum

Ahh the old body worries, it really annoys me that people shrink back with out a wobbly bit in sight, that surely ant be normal :haha: I was this time round mainly baby and did shrink back straight away, shame my shrinking back meant where the wobbly bits had stretched out and werent wobbly now they are again :haha:

No bedroom action here either, mainly because I spotted for 5 weeks and this week AF has turned up! waited 13 months for AF with Lucas not even 6 sodding weeks this time :dohh:

Connor sounds to be doing fab :flower:

I hope the comfort milk works lilesmom :hugs:

Poor Henry I hope the new creams work for him :hugs:

So we missed baby group today as the health visitor came, she wants me to take Edith to the doctors about her pooping or lack of it, I'm not overly concerned by it but hey ho, she also thinks the whites of her eyes are still looking yellow, they are a bit dark but again I wasnt worried and she also thinks she may have reflux! This is a recent development she vomits after feeds and can scream and shout alot I put it down to no poop action and over filling but she seems to think not, gosh what a delightful visit that was :wacko: She did however weigh fatty fat pants and she is now 11lb 4oz so weight wise she is doing well if nothing else :rofl:


----------



## maryanne1987

How often does she poop lucusmum? It's normal for breastfed babies to go up to 6 days without pooping? Henry's eyes are still a little yellowish. He had dreadful jaundice. Is her skin still yellowish? Will she have to have a blood test? Sounds like it wasn't a great visit. I hate health visitors. Glad mine leaves me alone. 

Yea Henry's skin is infected. Poor thing. You were right lucusmum, doctor thinks weather may have caused the flair up. It's so so cold here at the moment.


----------



## Lucasmum

The longest was 6 days I'm not bothered about the pooping or the eyes she looks the same as Lucas did he is fine, I think she may be onto something with the reflux though reading up on it and Edith seems to fit the bill :wacko:

Poor Henry roll on the spring, what did they give you today for him I hope he is ok :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Hve tried to post two different posts
It keeps throwing up error message
Gggrrr


----------



## lilesMom

Course it posts that then!!

Reflux sucks Lucasmom
Constipation makes it a hundred times worse.
Reflux medications either reduce the acid. Hurray gastric empty or thicken the food.
We gave Simon zantac
And now losec too
But so far Emily not bad enough go need them
Hoping we can not use meds.

Poor henry
Hope he is better soon 
Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

They gave him fucidin antibiotic cream. His poor skin looks even worse tonight. It's really worrying me.

We used ranitidine with aurora for her reflux. It seemed to help her. Reflux sucks. Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## Lucasmum

Poor babies the reflux sounds evil I'm going not to have to use medication, last night was pure evil poor lady screamed in pain from about 2200 she just couldn't settle did a mercy dash to Tesco at midnight to try gripe water my god that stuff is sticky :haha: she bought up so much wind I was expecting her to end up whizzing round the room like a balloon :rofl: but we settled about 0230 and slept with only the minimum fuss she looks done for this mother by she is so tired :sleep:


----------



## Lucasmum

Fucidin can make it look red and angry to start with, but if he is in any pain I would stop using and go back to the GP poor Henry sounds awful for him and youv:hugs:

Lilesmom does Simon still suffer? Is it a long term thing for him?


----------



## maryanne1987

That's sounds awful lucusmum. Reflux is honestly awful. Aurora projectile vomited after every feed for months and months. When she got to about 6 months we had to put her on ranitidine as it got so severe but then as she approached 1 it just suddenly started to ease. She hasn't been sick in months now. Hope you both manage to her some rest today, sounds like you need it. 

Hope your feeling better lilesmom.

It looked so bad last night but the cream must have helped as its improved a fair bit today. It's not weeping anymore and is scabbing over and is a lot less red. Fingers crossed it heals now,


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah Simon still had reflux
But a lot better than it was
Can hvd flares though if new or he eats too late or new med etc
Just as I think he I getting good enough go start to wean meds
He gets a flare up
Reflux is sucky.
He still isn't walking so might improve more later hopefully.
Hope things improve for ye xxx

U too Maryanne 
Poor henry xx

Lynanne how ye doin 
U get more nights like your great night
Hope so

Little missy soo much more settled again
Hopefully it lasts.
6 week check on Mon
Looking toward to seeing how much she has grown :)


----------



## Lucasmum

She slept till 1100 so did I :happydance: and she is back asleep now, we havent bothered getting dressed today :blush:

I think she is suffering reflux, we vomit after 90% of feeds and just looks generally uncomfy :cry:

Doctors on monday :wacko:

Glad Henrys skin is looking a little better lets hope it continues to heal :hugs:

Awww poor Simon still suffering :cry:

Is there anything I should avoid eating that will help her or not make it worse :shrug:


----------



## maryanne1987

Keep a diary if you can lucusmum. I found me eating dairy or egg made her reflux worse, we found out later that she was lactose intolerant and allergic to egg. But there were other foods that I ate that made it worse. This is what it says in my Doula training books

The foods that can make reflux pain worse for a baby/child are:

Fruit and fruit juice, especially oranges, apples and bananas. Pears are the least acidic and an ideal first fruit for reflux babies.
Tomatoes and tomato sauce
Chocolate
Tea and coffee
Spicy Foods
Fizzy drinks (especially coke)
Fatty foods (i.e. fish and chips!!)


----------



## lilesMom

Great answer from Maryanne
Anything very acidic can make it worse
A bland plain diet can help a sufferer
So id presume can help your milk
It oz most often dairy is the problem
It can take two weeks r so off it
To see the difference 
Xx


----------



## lilesMom

We went to sleep at ten last night.
Up to feed three times 
But its two the following day now
I was soo tired
It just all caught up with me
She is heaps more settled since switch to comfort milk
Hurray
Still can't put her down 
But least she settled for good chunks of sleep now :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I live on coffee and oranges :wacko:

She has slept a lot today hardly surprising she had such little sleep yesterday and last night :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

Hope u got a rest too xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Yeah we had a lazy day had nothing on fr a change :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Good good :)

Think my milk is getting better
Even managed a pumping session this eve :)
Hve to order bigger pump bits though
Think that's what's causing it to be a bit sensitive


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope you all managed to get some rest. We have had an awful day. Crying non stop. I thought he would be tired after being awake all night but no. On to the fifth hour awake with most of that being crying hysterically. Just let DH bring up the ttc subject tonight, I will castrate him myself :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs hon xxx
Does he hve reflux or trouble pooing or something 
He is prob over tired now
Like u 
Hugs xxx
Hope he is better and u get rest soon xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh no I'm hoping today is better for you :flower:

When she is sweet and smiley and cooing and good I want another 23, then she pukes over me and screams for three hours non stop and I wonder where the nearest childrens home I can leave her on the doorstep is :haha:

I really need to dig my pump out and start using it


----------



## maryanne1987

I think he was a little colicky. Plus his skin is still irritating him. Think he was over tired as well so wasn't a good mix. He's still unsettled today but not as badly. 

How often do your little ones smile? Henry can smile, big ones but doesn't do it that often. Aurora and Zack were both very smiley from very young so it new to me. He always looks so grumpy lol.


----------



## Lucasmum

Edith looks grumpy all the time so did Lucas not to many smiles here and mainly given to anyone but me :dohh:


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad it's not just Henry that's grumpy. I met my friend for a coffee the other day with the kids and all her little girl did was smile and she's 2 weeks younger than him. He sat there on my lap looking fed up. Didn't crack one smile at all. 

Just had another night of nonstop crying. 3rd hour now of it. Wish I knew what was wrong. 

Hope everyone had a nice weekend.


----------



## Lucasmum

:rofl: maybe a coffee shop surrounded by woman isnt his thing 

We had a poop tonight :happydance: which (sorry maryanne) resulted in a very smily baby for a while :flower:


----------



## LynAnne

Poor little grumpy babies! Sorry to hear Henry is colicky and having problems with his skin, maryanne, that can't be much fun for either of you! Yay for poop, Lucasmum. It's odd just how much we celebrate when our babies poop isn't it?

I think Connor might be wanting to go up to 5oz bottles. When he eats his 4oz (every three hours) he seems to be looking for a bit more. Likewise if he isn't fed at three hours on the dot then he screams bloody murder as though he is starving. We've given him 5oz tonight as he was hungry earlier than usual (last feed normally between 11-11:30 but he wanted it closer to 10:30) and he's eaten it and is quite settled now. 

When you look online for advice about how much to feed babies there is so much conflicting information. Lots of babies seem to be eating less at seven weeks but if he's hungry I should be feeding him what he needs, right? He's not a tiny boy either. He'll get weighed again on Wednesday but I reckon he's probably about 12lbs+ by now. What do we think? Up his bottles to 5oz and see if he eats it?


----------



## lilesMom

Babies won't overeat.if he looks for it and is content after id def give it to him.
Simon Always had more than the guidelines 
Was pudgy hungry baby :)
They lose the baby pudge when on the move 
I think it stands to them if ever sick god forbid xx

Maryanne glad he is more settled.
Hope ye get more and more so xxx
Emily looks surprised a lot :)
Gives me lots of smiles
But needs to be fed
But not fed enough to be sleepy
And needs to not be bothered by wind or poo
And needs to be not too tired :)

We had loads of poos last night lucasmom
To the point where it was disturbing our sleep
A happy medium would be good :)


----------



## maryanne1987

We demand feed lynanne. Basically if Henry asks for food we give it to him. I will say I've never looked at feeding guidelines and I doubt any of mine have ever followed them. He will sometimes have 5 ounce bottle, then an hour later want another ounce but then go three hours and only take 3 ounces. There's no pattern to his feeding what so ever. Our midwives recommend that way of feeding though but not sure if it differs elsewhere. If he's looking for more I'd offer it. Babies really don't over eat and you know what's best for him.Wish Henry didn't eat so much though, I spend my life making and washing bottles non stop. He's such a greedy boy! 

Figured out why Hes been so unsettled. He has an ear infection and a cold. I took him to the emergency doctors in the night as he literally was hysterical for hours. The normal Gp we saw Friday kept saying it was colic and his skin and he was fine so I'm glad I took him. Poor thing must have been in pain. Emergency doctors also thinks that's why his skin has flared up so badly. He's nice and settled now after a bit of calpol and a cuddle.


----------



## LynAnne

It's not that I don't demand feed it's just he asks for a bottle every three hours, occasionally it goes half an hour either way! Little boy just got into a routine himself that way. Can't say it's a bad thing. He's been happy with the 4oz every three hours up until Friday or so when I've noticed that he _seems_ to still be a little hungry. Going to try 5oz here and there for the next wee while and see how it goes down. That and continue giving him 5oz before bed every night. He slept from 11:30ish to 6:45 this morning!


----------



## maryanne1987

I didn't mean you didn't demand feed lynanne. I just meant don't let feeding guides put you off. That's why I said you know your baby best. I wish Henry would feed less. His erratic schedule is a nightmare. Be glad when he's weaned at this rate. I'm non stop feeding it feels like.


----------



## LynAnne

You're right. Feeding guidelines are just that: guidelines. I know Connor best so I'm the one who knows what is best for him. Just a little bit of the old FTM paranoia creeping in!


----------



## maryanne1987

Being a first time mum is bloody hard sometimes lynanne, I remember sometimes how confused I used to be about things. Don't question yourself though, your gut is usually right even if it goes against what books, health visitors and well meaning relatives say. There's still times now though where I have no idea what's best. Think it's part of parenthood,


----------



## Lucasmum

I would say if Connor is looking for more wanting his feeds earlier than the normal than give it him, you know him best not some silly guideline, if he dosent drink it then so be it :flower: Is he still sleeping through the night? I have no idea what Edith eats each time some days she snacks others she gorges bit like me really :blush: but at a good feed she used to have one boob now she has at least one and a half :wacko:

Poor Henry no wonder he was screaming ear infection is quite possibly one of the worse pains ever :hugs:

Tell Emily to pass some of her pooping tips to Edith please :haha:

So Edith saw the doctor this morning and he agrees def has reflux she is to start rantadine 3 times a day and will be assessed at her 8 week check in 11 days, its such a tiny amount I cant see how it will do anything but i'm happy to try if it just stops the projectile vomiting if nothing else :wacko:

He isnt concerned about her poop habits so long as its soft and she isnt screaming in pain as she goes, which shes not :cloud9:

He couldnt really check her eyes as by this point she was wailing so loud they were screwed shut :haha: He dosent think there is a problem as she is alert happy and healthy but he will make it the first thing he checks at the 8 week check :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

He's so much calmer since having calpol. Feel so bad that he was in pain and didn't know. Seriously annoyed at the Gp for missing it Friday and saying it was colic.

Poor Edith :( I know some people say don't give them meds but honestly the rantadine does help. Aurora was still sick but not always after every feed. It did lessen it a lot. Hope it helps your litttle lady too. Glad the doctor wasn't worried about the other things. Must be a relief.


----------



## Lucasmum

It always amuses me what people say about medicating babies and small children, well ideally no I wouldnt medicate but at the same time I'm not about to sit back and watch them suffer knowing there is something I can do about it :wacko: Its a very contraversial topic isnt it far to out my depth :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

I had it this morning with one of my mummy friends. 'Oh you gave him calpol, I've never given little Jonny calpol and he's 8 months.' Good for you love but I'm not watching my baby suffer in pain when 2.5mls of calpol can relieve it.


----------



## LynAnne

Maryanne, I'm always second guessing myself to be fair. People always make comment about how big he is getting or his weight gain as they think it is more than most babies. That may be the case but my baby is doing just fine thank you very much! Little comments like that and if I'm doing x, y or z do make me second guess myself for sure!

Lucasmum, he sleeps through the night when it suits him. Last night he slept from about 1130 to 0645 with only a little moan and squirm at 0545 but the night before he was up screaming on and off until 0230 before sleeping until 0700. Just depends really. Shouldn't complain though because when he does sleep it's for good stretches of time.

Just gave Connor a 5 oz bottle and he polished it off no bother, slowed a little on the last oz but that's nothing. I think I'll maybe give him one or two 5oz through the day (stick with 4oz the rest) and 5oz before bed.


----------



## maryanne1987

Lynanne they ought to see my boy. He's massive. 15lbs6 now :rofl: I get the comments too though, always annoys me. Their dad is huge though, he's 6ft5 so my babies were never going to be small. Aurora is the same height as an average 3 year old and she's 16 months. Maybe your little man is going to be tall too!


----------



## LynAnne

Maybe, maryanne. His dad is 6ft and I'm 5'6 so we are pretty average in height. Not shorties anyway.

I'm sure we would all much rather not have to give our LOs medicines but sometimes needs must. Much rather not see them in pain!


----------



## lilesMom

If they need medicine they need it
Obvs id avoid of I could.
But not goin to leave my kids sick or in pain!!
Xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

It pisses me off so much, don't give him anything for his pain let him scream through it instead, that's just fecking cruel in my opinion, I agree much rather give something than let them suffer.

What are you feeding Henry 15lbs 6ozs :haha: though Edith is heading that direction :blush:

Lynanne you and you DH are the same height as me and OH Lucas was a ginormous baby :wacko: then from about aged 3 he didn't hardly grow at all, until he was about 6! So we had OMG he's huge what are you feeding him are doing X Y and Z then we had OMG he's so tiny are you doing X Y and Z, you can't win, parent him as you want to not what others say to do, make it up as you go along and enjoy it :hugs: just to add at 10 Lucas is average height and weight so it works out eventually :flower:

Glad he took the 5oz well :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

I literally couldn't see him suffer. It was horrible, he was hysterical. He's lovely and relaxed now, slept most of the day. 

Lucusmum I'm sure he's switching his formula for weight gain powder :rofl: honestly he's massive. I thought Aurora grew fast but he's beating her. He's so much bigger than babies older than him when we go to our baby groups.

At the doctors now for my postnatal. Pointless really as I had a postnatal at the fertility clinic, but have to have my NHS one too.

Henry had his injections moved as he was poorly Friday. He's going to be so late having them now :/


----------



## lilesMom

Simes has always been big and tall for his age
In 6 yr old clothes at 3. &#55357;&#56837;
Emily is at the top of the toes in 0-3 months babygros
So looking likely to follow him &#55357;&#56842;
She has a tiny little double chin now.and legs getting chubby :)
Hve 6 week check tomorrow
Cant wait to find out how much she has grown.


----------



## Lucasmum

:rofl: naughty Henry using weight gain powder :rofl:

You have to be cold hearted to let them scream and do nothing but it's sad that I know people who are so freaking into natural remedies they have babies screaming in pain instead :cry:

When will he have his injections now? 

Hope it all goes well tomorrow lilesmom :flower:

Bloody pharmacy in tesco didn't have Edith's medsbin so she won't start until tomorrow now, I refuse to use our local chemist as they are worse than Tesco :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Good luck for the check lilesmom. Hope it goes ok! 

Our local pharmacy is rubbish too lucusmum. We use Sainsbury's as it's a little better. Hope the medication helps, crossing my fingers for you.

Absolutely no idea. The receptionist thinks it won't be for around 3 weeks!! That means all his injections will be late now. Brilliant.


----------



## lilesMom

Zantac made a huge huge difference for Simon
Hope it does for Edith too xx

Is henry still improving Maryanne
Hope so xx

Hope Conor is settled on his extra milk xx 

Had nice day today
The 4 of us went for a walk in the bog nearish to us
Then my sis and adult god daughter called.
Was lovely :)


----------



## Lucasmum

How are we all today

We had an awful night little madam didn't sleep a lot yesterday and got her self over tired finally went to sleep just before 0300!! So the darling has done nothing but sleep today :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Sounds lovely lilesmom!

Oh no lucusmum. We had a bad night too. I feel your pain. Have you tried her on her medication yet? Hope it helps.

Henry seems better today. Hopefully he's on the mend now. Horrible seeing them poorly.


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs to Edith and u
But glad she is resting now. Xx

Glad henry is getting better too xxx

Had 6 week check today.
Little missy is 12 pounds now ::)
Was delighted.
Was all proud over my super milk 
She only got 2 oz formula last few days
Then today she fed all day.
Had to give her 2 oz x 3 times.
And booby a hundred million times!
Nothing seemed to fill her


----------



## Lucasmum

Emily is doing well and yay to super milk :happydance:

So we have literally slept all day well she has I haven't, gave her a dose of medication tons get after we finally got it, Tesco only somehow managed to lose her prescription! Finally got it sorted tonight! 

I don't want to jinx anything but in the last 48 hours we have had 4 poops :happydance: I'm hoping we are getting back on track :flower:

Glad to hear Henry is feeling better :flower:


----------



## Lucasmum

I also dig the breast pump out today managed to get 2.5 ozs she took/spat half an oz before we gave up :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

That's fab she is more settled
Zantac kicks in super fast xx


----------



## maryanne1987

That's great lilesmom! Bet your so pleased!

Yey for poops lucusmum. Lucus looked so proud giving her a bottle, was just adorable. Zack panicks too much when feeding the baby. Poor lad is always afraid he's doing it wrong. I'm trying to build his confidence up as he really is a great big brother.

Henry is feeling better today :) although woke up to scratches all over his face. His one scratch mitten must have come off in the night and he's cut all his cute little face.


----------



## Lucasmum

Another sleepy day today should I be worried? I think she is getting a cold so that could explain it or maybe the mess are making her feel so much better she is just catching up :shrug: she seems ok though if that makes sense :shrug: Also hadn't fed much but she does have days like it where she doesn't feed much, will see how she goes tomorrow I think.

She hated that bottle :rofl:

Ouch poor Henry, I often wake up with blood under my nails from scratching I think I need scratch mits!

It's forecast snow here for tomorrow and Friday, living so close yet so far from London and being just mins from one of the main routes in means it could be chaos on the roads here tomorrow! I'm staying indoors I think, I made lucas dig his snow boots out just in case, he has packed himself an emergency kit for school consisting of the snow boots a spare hat and spare gloves just he case he needs them on the walk home, we live no more than 5 mins away from the school, nor sure how much snow he is expecting :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

I think your right
Sounds like she is catching up on sleep now she feels better xx
She could hvd been overeating before to sooth the reflux
Most kids avoid eating with it
But some eat more cos while the milk is being drank it soothes
Simon used to do that when young.

Got a beco Gemini carier today 
Much easier on my back then the mothercare one I had 
But will take time to build up to long distance &#55357;&#56842;

We r supposed to get snow too.
That's so cute with his emergency snow bag :)


----------



## maryanne1987

We have sleepy days too lucusmum. Although I'd prefer more. The screaming days are what we get most of. Hope she's not getting poorly. Maybe the pooping has just tired her out! Lol

Awww they are lovely carries lilesmom!

Snow forecast here too. Zack has spent all day talking about what he's going to do, make a snowman, go sledding etc. Bet we get nothing at all :/ told him not to get his hopes up but he won't listen. 

Taking of emergency supplies zack had a zombie apocalypse bag. In it is a nerf gun, nerf bullets, binoculars, plasters and a pot noodle :rofl: how he plans to make the pot noodle in a zombie apocalypse I don't know.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope ye get enough snow to make the boys happy but not enough to cause hassle :)
Xxx
Least he thought of some food for his apocalypse bag :)


----------



## lilesMom

Simon is happy to be back to school.
Sleeping properly again now cos he is tired
Emily is much more settled now I'm off antibiotic
But I'm not sure uti is gone
Hope I don't end up back on them.


----------



## Lucasmum

The snow has just started we have lost Lucas to it could pack up and leave home he wouldn't notice, he is like a dog at the window :haha:

I'm loving the pot noodle bless him, if he's like me he doesn't mind a crunchy pot noodle :rofl:

Still sleepy don't blame her to be honest it's so cold and miserable :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea but he won't eat the bits of tomato and sweetcorn in it so makes me sieve them out first so I'm not sure I'd find time for that if zombies were attacking :rofl: he hasn't really thought it through. 

Hope the uti isn't coming back lilesmom. Glad Simon is enjoying being back, hope he's better now.

Awww that's cute lucusmum. It's snowing here now but only a tiny bit. Zack's gutted. Even I wanted a bit of snow.


----------



## lilesMom

Snowing a lot here
But only sticking in places
Not sticking here .
Could ho visit my parents
They hve snow.


----------



## Lucasmum

OH makes me sieve them out as well :wacko:

Snow didn't stick to well we had to go training and in town it was just mush, quite a bit when we got home in our village that's because we are quite high up, Lucas is hoping for a snow day tomorrow I think that's a bit optimistic :haha:

Was a bit worried earlier has Edith hadn't had her poop we have had one every evening since Saturday so having a cuddle and felt wet assumed I'd had boob leakage both is us soaked, closer inspection it wasn't me but Edith who had leaked her poop leaked out the front of her nappy :dohh: was a bit sticky if that makes sense, I've not been to well full of cold again and possible throats infected as well as a bit of an upset tum, so could be that or possibly the medication :shrug:

Meds seem to be doing something much less projectile vomiting and vomiting in general she seems happier, feeding less so I think you were right she was possibly feeding to smooth she certainly doesn't seem to be missing the extra feeds not screaming with hunger or anything so I'm not bothered :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope you feel better soon lucusmum. Glad the medication is working. We seem to have poop leaks everyday. He saves it all up and then does a huge poo. Vanish is my best friend :rofl:

It snowed a lot here last night, none settled though. So much for the 5 inches they predicted. It's freezing here though!


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm unsure if I want to vomit or die, I may possibly be being a touch dramatic here :rofl: I'm fine during the days then in the evening it hits like a brick, there are so many bugs about at the moment, I think it's affecting Edith as well :wacko:

Snow didn't settle here either was bitter like you said though and very icy :growlmad: so much for my snow day with the kids tomorrow means we have to do OH's choice of activity which is cleaning all the kitchen cupboards out :thumbup:


----------



## lilesMom

Hope u feel better soon hon xxx
Hugs xx

We got snow but none stuck here.
My parents got quite a lot
They live on high ground
Often hvs it when no one else does 

Great night last night
She woke once!!!!
The 36 hours before that was awful
Fed constantly
And refusing bottles again mostly
She was very snuffly
Think that's why


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope your feeling better today lucusmum?

That's great lilesmom! We are on two wake ups. One at 1 and then again 4 and then he's awake for the day about 7. I'm ok with that as it's 3 hours between each. Now just to get aurora sleeping. She still wakes up every bloody hour. That child. I love her to bits but she's so naughty :rofl: half three this morning she was using her cot as a trampoline and then when I ignored her she stripped off the bedding and threw it all out of the cot. She's now breaking up rice cakes all over my newly vacuumed floor. Sigh.


----------



## lilesMom

That's usually roughly the wake up times we hve too 
Last night was an exception but a good one.
Aurora sounds lively :)
Xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Feel ok today and tonight maybe I've cracked this bug :shrug:

We wake once during the night couldn't tell you the time, little madam co sleeps so it's easier also the little sod doesn't much like going to bed before 0130 she lies there grinning at me I try to ignore her but can't help smiling back and chatting to her :blush:

Aurora sounds so cheeky :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Glad ur feeling better xxx

We co sleep too
But I get up to feed her to try not wake simon
Cos he is in our room too
Emily usually goes to sleep about 7-8 ish
Then wake about 12-1 and 4-5.
So not too bad.
But she has the odd hungry night
Or sometimes longer gaps which is fab &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## maryanne1987

We co sleep too. We do have a next to me crib but he's vary rarely in it. I always co slept with zack too but aurora hated co sleeping. She still won't sleep in bed with us now, guess the trampoline cot is more fun :rofl: 

I get up to feed Henry too lilesmom. Otherwise zack and aurora get woken up. Henry is loud when he wants food.

Glad your feeling better lucusmum.


----------



## lilesMom

We hve a Moses basket beside me but it doesn't get used either :)
Think we prob do see what we do with Simon in a bit.
Crib beside me but three sided
Is that what u hve?
For now its better in bed cos of reflux 
And to get more sleep :)


----------



## Lucasmum

We have a cot next to us perfect extra storage space :wacko:

I have just chopped a deseeded 2 kilos of jalepenos for the freezer, I stink and my eyes are burning, how Edith is comfy on me feeding I'll never know, its a job I hate but makes it easier for cooking till I run out :wacko:

Edith sleeps on and off till 2300 then has an awake time :growlmad: trying to lose that one, sleeps till with one feed till 0730 is awake till 0900 then sleeps till about 1030 :flower: before being up for the day :flower:


----------



## LynAnne

Hey girls, hope you are all doing well.

Connor slept through the night for 5 days but Friday and Saturday night he's woken up at 0500 and 0630. To be fair, waking up at 0630 is only half an hour earlier than he was getting up at during the week. It just seems worse because it was Sunday morning!! We've had him going down between 2230 and 2330 for a good few weeks now and can even put him down to sleep at night when he is still awake so long as I've sung him his favourite song first :cloud9: He sleeps in a little rocking crib (which we haven't rocked in aaaages) right beside my side of the bed. When he does wake up during the night it is only once and anywhere between 0400 and 0600 so I really shouldn't complain.

Just having a fairly lazy day with my boys today now that I've got a little housework done. I'm waiting on my sister coming over to dye my roots. Goodbye greys!! :happydance: I haven't had my hair done at all since early October so it definitely needs it. I'll get the blonde balayage done next week too.

Look at my handsome little man :cloud9:

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q575/dibdabdebs/8%20Weeks%20Old_zpsbm9up6g6.jpg


----------



## Lucasmum

Awwwww he is gorgeous, he looks so big now :cloud9:

Well done you with the sleep routine :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

He is adorable xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww what a cutie lynanne!

Hope everyone is well and had a lovely weekend. 

My boy is 10 weeks tomorrow!!! Where has the time gone!


----------



## lilesMom

10 weeks already!!.emily is 7 today :)


----------



## Lucasmum

10 weeks :cloud9:

Edith was also 8 weeks on Sunday :cloud9:

Ok so why doesn't my baby sleep like normal babies :shrug: she seems to ping awake at 2330ish she is incredibly happy and we get the best smiles out of her but it can't go on, tonight she hasn't slept since about 1830 she was tired, real tired but would not sleep, then bam 2345 ping wide awake and cheerful as anything which is nice but I'm dog tired and she's acting like she's had 12 hours solid sleep :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

That not good lucusmum, hope you managed to get some rest after. Henry does big stretches awake where he must be tired but won't give in. Sometimes 5/6 hours. I literally didn't know a baby his age could stay awake so long. Thank god he does do it in the day though. Must be tough dealing with it that time of night.

It's 5 am and he hasn't woken up for a feed at all tonight. Now if I could just aurora to sleep more than a hour without waking things would be great.


----------



## lilesMom

Emily slept from 8 to 1.30
Had feed then slept for another five hours.
She has settles into great routine
But has the odd freaky night.
I give her 2.5 oz formula after booby before bed
Gives us a longer stretch of sleep
Its the only formula she gets now.
Its what broke the cycle of loads of wakings for us

Lice in Simons school
Eewww
Cut his hair much shorter
So far he has escaped
Getting preventing shampoo
Hope he doesn't get them yucky

Emily moving into 3-6 month clothes
Babygros and vests too tight again
Sorted out her clothes.
Cleared a bit of space to get rid of newborn and 0-3
Keeping stuff we bought and got as presents
But giving back stuff we got off sil
Been very broody lately again
Crazy 
I'm in no way ready for another preg or baby
Dr recommend a year wait after c section anyway
But min 6 months
Hope the broody passes 
Need to get thinner over the next year first &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## maryanne1987

We slept till 6am without a feed! Woohoo!! 

That's great lilesmom. Hopefully this means all our little ones are settling into a routine now. 

Headlice suck! I've never had them thank god and neither has zack. I use the tea tree preventer spray. Seems to have worked for us.

Broody here too. Me and DH had a whoopsie last weekend so just waiting to see what the outcome of that is. I usually O on day 12 so assumed it would be the same. As it was day 15 I assumed it was safe but had cramps the next day. Did an Ov test as was suspicious and a blazing positive. Was really upset and worried but DH said what ever happens is meant to be. We are officially ttc at 6 months though so we have a similar age gap. House is already crazy so may as well add one more :rofl:


----------



## LynAnne

I can't imagine feeling broody right now. Still haven't let poor DH come near me! I think I need to sort of just get over it and do it already before it becomes this big thing in my head. To be fair, it would help if I also had an ounce of energy left in me! I'll be interested to hear if you get a bfp, maryanne.

I'm exhausted today. Connor kept me up half the night grunting and flailing about in his sleep. He wasn't hungry, didn't need changed and wasn't in any sort of pain. To be honest I don't know how awake he even was during it! At the same time DH was snoring away beside me. It was so frustrating and left me exhausted. Why do I have to be such a light sleeper and wake up at every tiny noise?! I just wanted to sleep! May have had a little meltdown around 0430 after being awake for an hour and a half. Jeez, lack of sleep makes grouchy! No wonder I'm not broody yet :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

I feel your pain lynanne. I'm a very light sleeper too. Sucks cause DH is a terrible snorer. As for the bedroom department you have to do what you think best. It's still early days but I get what you mean. After I had zack it became a massive deal and 5 months pp I still wouldn't do anything. I literally just had to force myself and was shocked as it wasn't bad at all. The waiting made me more afraid and wish I hadn't spent months making such a huge deal out of it. I was very scared this time but it was ok. Feels nice to be back to normal in that area.

I'm not sure I want a bfp just yet, but I wouldn't be devastated if it happened. Will just see what happens.

Hope Connor sleeps better for you tonight.


----------



## LynAnne

DH is so lovely and patient concerning getting intimate again which is a relief. Not that he's ever been pushy in our almost twelve year relationship! I miss the intimacy though but I'm so nervous (and exhausted) to try anything. I think if I hadn't had the episiotomy I'd have been much more up for it.


----------



## Lucasmum

Can't believe your all in or moving into 3-6 Edith is still squeezing into newborn :haha:

Soooooo the million dollar question did we get any fleet last night :shrug:

Gave up at 1230 and went to bed little lady was wide a ale decided to ignore it fed her rocked her and finally she dropped off at 0130 :happydance: OH nope don't get to excited as when I'm getting us both comfy she did "that fart" you know the one, the one that's that bit more, so I lay her down grab nappy and wipes and she is still sleeping, I got this I can do this with her asleep, once the nappy was undone I knew I was in trouble :haha: it was dark but enough light to see I needed more light and another pair of hands :nope: she was covered head to toe :wacko: 20 mins later she was screaming blue murder but she was clean and changed :happydance: dropped off again fairly quickly :happydance: until 0215 :growlmad: not sure why but she woke up hysterical managed to get her back to sleep by 0230 she woke again at 0445, 0650 then up for the day at 0930 :wacko:

So apart from tired we are good :sleep: not slept as much as I thought she would today so here's hoping for a good night :rofl:

Ewwww to headlice lilesmom we had one once saw something crawling in Lucas' hair got it out and squished it google image search said it was a head lice so shaved his head there and then :haha:

Eeekkk BFP maybe :happydance:

Lynanne your not alone we haven't dtd yet mind you hardly surprising with Edith never sleeping, would be nice but I honestly don't have the energy right now suppose I could just lie there :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

You never know you may feel ready in a few weeks lynanne. Your DH is understanding so I'm sure he won't mind waiting. He may be just as tired as you are sonot really up for it either. You never know. Have you spoken to him about it? 

Lucusmum we have the poops that take two people to clear up too. I hate it when they do it just as they have fallen asleep. Sorry you had such a bad night. Fx it's better tonight for you! How's Lucus cooking going?


----------



## Lucasmum

She has been asleep since 2100, woke at 2330 did her bum (no explosions hopefully as she had a massive one before her bath) a feed and is back asleep :happydance:

Lucas is doing well, he made rock cakes tonight, he just needs to learn to be quicker, not get distracted and not to panic, he tried to make them Sunday but forgot to preheat the oven and put to much baking powder in we tried to pretend they were still ok but they really weren't :haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

And in the time it took to write that she is wide awake :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

When Emily does big poops she pukes too
Stupid reflux
Projectile vomiting just there.
Soaked us both but she was happy out.
Better go back to bed while I can 
But I'm wide awake.

Oh back to work on Thurs
Eekk.
Be on my own then.
I lifted Simon for first time today 
He is 22 kilos so had been putting it off as long as I could


----------



## lilesMom

Yum rock cakes.ur making me hungry 
Again &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## lilesMom

No dtd here either
I'm still scared of too much pressure on my scar
One side healed so well
The other opened in patches
So is purple and angry looking still
Plus we hve two littles in the room
One who sleeps on me :)


----------



## Lucasmum

We have had no projectile vomiting since starting the mess for reflux I have a baby who smells like a baby rather than puke :haha: still have some sickness out the nose but I can deal with that :wacko:

So after she woke last night she dropped back off at 1230 woke for a slurp literally a few mouthfuls when OH came to bed about 0230 then through till just after 0600 :happydance:

Took the little fatty to be weighed this morning she is 12lb 2.5 ozs, the little chubster and because she isn't very long she is getting even rounder :blush: think Buddha :rofl: her belly hangs over her trousers :haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

Yeah we have the issue of a small person sleeping n me as well when it comes to dtd :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

Aw cutie
I love chubby babies
Lovely squishy little faces :)
The huge vomit last night was bad timing 
I sat her up to burb her just as shd did big poo
The combo was too much for her
Usually silent reflux or pure milk just coming back up a bit
She isn't distressed by it so no meds.
We got them fir Simon cos he had pain with it
Emily doesn't seem to be in pain


----------



## Lucasmum

Poor Emily, I'm wondering if our constipation issues were somehow reflux related :shrug: since being on the mess we have been once a day :shrug:

Why don't babies come with any instructions/user manuals :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

We had to get creative :rofl: can't see it happening often. It's not often we manage to get both small ones asleep at the same time. 

It's great that he's so into cooking lucusmum. Zack can't even make a piece of toast lol. 

Hope Emily's reflux gets better soon lilesmom. 

Henry is still sleeping great at night. I'm so pleased. Although he's not great in the day, he is still fighting sleep and will often go 5-6 hours without sleeping. Suppose I can't have it both ways!


----------



## lilesMom

Zantac prob fixed the constipation
It can cause diarrhoea in some people.
Constipation worsens reflux hugely
So the Zantac is a winner for ye :)

I don't hve the energy to get creative Maryanne :)
Good for u though
When will u know if bfp or not
Do u usually test early?

Lynanne how ye doin xxx

Emily ditched her morn bottle.
Seems to be ditching the night time bit too.
Refused it totally tonight
Just hope she sleeps without it.

Eoin is back to work in morn
Hope it goes smoothly for us all :)
Bit nervous


----------



## maryanne1987

Should know by next Wednesday. Im not going to test though, just see if af arrives or not. It sounds bad but I'm kind of hoping I don't get a bfp. It's a little soon and would mean two 11 months apart which is a bit scary. Ive been feeling really sick all night which isn't normal for me so it's panicked me a bit. I've agreed to ttc at 6/7 months if I feel ready so I've told DH that until then he will have to take precautions. Although I'm sure if I did get a bfp I'd be happy once I'd got my head around it. 

That's great that she's dropped her bottles. Does she still cluster feed?

Hope tomorrow goes ok for you!


----------



## lilesMom

I totally understand why u would want to wait a little. 
Xxx
But equally I agree that if you did get bfp
U would adjust and be delighted xxx
Hope it works out how u want hon 
Xxx

Yeah she can still cluster 
Just not as badly or as much.
She took one oz for me after all last night
I was happy she wants booby
But she settled much later than normal
Still not horribly late
Properly asleep for ten
Slept till 3.30 then
But if she will take it
I'll keep giving her tiny bit at bedtime
Settles her for longer.

Got Simon off to school
Emily actually went into her Moses basket and slept the whole time
Still asleep and Simon is gone off
Got his brekkie and meds
My brekkie
House tidied after brekkie
And back in bed beside her :)
If everyday was like this it would be a Carlsberg world :)


----------



## Lucasmum

How's your first day going lilesmom sounds good so far :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Simon came home asleep.
They r both asleep now
Emily in her buggy
Simon in his wheelchair
Honestly didn't expect any free time with two
Had my lunch and hve Simons ready
Still Carlsberg so far :)

How ye doin 

Emily poo is gone very orange
Haven't changed diet I don't think
Used to be mustardy
Thinking maybe my milk has extra fat
Now she is older 
Is this normal?


----------



## maryanne1987

Sounds perfect lilesmom! Glad it's gone so well for you!! Don't worry about the poo. Probably something you have/are eating. 

Henry has been super good today too. Must be something in the air today. He's been asleep near enough all morning. Only just woken up.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks xx
Glad henry is doing great xx

My scar has opened again.
Wah!!!!
Stupid c section
Will I ever freaking heal!!;


----------



## LynAnne

We were awake at 0400 last night as Connor had a stuffy nose and seemed to choke on his saliva. Poor wee lamb woke us up with quite a start. He seems okay though, I don't even really think it is a cold just sniffles.e got up at 0700 for his normal feed and then went back down in his crib for another hour about 0845. In that time I managed to get ready myself, wash his bottles and clean the kitchen. Why doesn't he do that every morning?

Connor has his "6 week" check at the doctors today and I can't say I'm best pleased about having to go. MIL is taking us so DH doesn't need to take time off work and I don't have to battle with buses. DH already took time off this week to take me to the dentist. Bleh. My anxiety feels sky high today not having DH by my side. Don't get me wrong, MIL is nice and we get on fine but DH is my comfort blanket for things like this. I'm so useless in these situations, I don't know why I had a child when I knew I'd have to do this :haha: 

We are going back to the in laws house after for the afternoon and dinner so I've got all the bags packed for him and the dog. I hope I'm not forgetting something! I feel so scatterbrained at the moment thanks to baby brain!

I'll try and do a proper catch up with you all this weekend when I have a bit more time!


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope all goes ok Lynanne!

What will they do now lilesmom? How do they treat that?


----------



## lilesMom

Its not deep like last time thank god.
But hve fungal infection on it too
Doh.
Got cream for it
She said the rest will heal itself in time
Hopefully not too much time :)
Fed up of it now.
She said to minimise lifting
And keep it clean and dry.
I've overhang so scar os too hot ( gross)
Def hve to lose weight before id think about ttc
Putting me off going again a little
But ill prob forget it all once healed :)
How ye doin xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hope the check up went well Lynanne xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

It only took me 8 weeks but I've finally realised Edith doesn't like quite it's why she's not been sleeping at night the last 3 nights I've been playing music thankfully we can all sleep through it, as I always have fell asleep and it still been on in the morning :haha:

We also had out check today they do it at 8 weeks at our GP and combine with first injections, she had a check 11daya ago for the reflux so hers was more a follow up and all is well :cloud9:

First injections nurse thought I was on child 5 or 6 as I was so laid back about the injections, I'm not one of these mums who cries and sobs at the thought of the baby being stabbed, I look at the bigger picture what if I didn't vaccinate and god forbid something happens! She was surprised when I said only the second :haha: little lady was a star loved the calpol :blush: and when they gave the liquid vaccination she gulped the lot down, nurse said she has never seen a baby take the lot got into a discussion do they give extra when the companies prepare it to account for the fact some will be spat out, in which case was Edith over dosed :haha: or do they not and are most babies under vaccinated :happydance:

When it came to the needles she gave a pathetic waaaaa then smiled her way through the next ones :haha:

Unfortunately she is feeling it now has had her second dose of calpol but is quite miserable keeps sobbing for no reason isn't feeding a huge amount and is sleeping a lot poor little pickle :cry:


----------



## Lucasmum

I hope Connors check went well and you have had a lovely afternoon at the inlaws :flower:

I hope your days are still running nice and smooth lilesmom :flower:

Good to hear Henry is doing well how is his skin getting on at the moment not to sore for him I hope :blush:


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad things went so well! We have a little calpol over here too! He loves it. 

I'm a sobber. I literally can't deal with seeing the kids in pain. When Henry had his lumbar puncture I was inconsolable. DH always comes with me to injections. It's funny as any other time I'm a cold hearted cow who never cries :rofl:

Hope she picks up soon. That men b jab is nasty. Aurora was so ill after each dose.


----------



## maryanne1987

His skin is actually ok ish at the moment. Kind of working out what things make it worse. It seems to get worse if it gets cold. I cannot use even water wipes on his face or any other baby product or it flares up too. Had to buy these scratch mitts that go up to his elbows though as he can get the others off. He scratches his little face till it bleeds.


----------



## Lucasmum

When I was telling OH he said it's either cause your fat or because your a cold hearted bitch that's why the nurse must have thought more kids :rofl:

I think a lumber puncture would be different and under the circumstances where Henry was so poorly crying would definitely be forgiven even from the ice queen that is me :haha:

I'm not that mean I'm worried about her now it's knocked her for six though I made lucas go to school on Thursday, he declared he was really really ill he has a cold and a bit of a sore throat, so he has been telling her I'm really mean and don't care that she is ill as I'm not holding her, that's because she is flat out on OH :wacko:


----------



## Lucasmum

Roll on the spring poor Henry I wouldn't bother using anything on his face unless really needed not even water, it's not as if he is getting filthy

I had a shower yesterday thought I may as well as my hands have flared up now, so just the strip wash hurts :wacko: I can't even use my steroids as it's in large areas though the doctor did say with caution so I may do a once a week coating on myself :shrug:


----------



## maryanne1987

Sound so like zack! Zacks always at deaths door and I'm always the cruelest mum in the world :rofl:

I only bathe him once a week which sounds disgusting but if I do it anymore his skin gets so bad. I give his bottom and boy bits a wipe over every day but otherwise leave him alone. He has to have steroid cream twice a day and emollient 4 times a day. It seem s to be keeping it at bay at the moment.


----------



## Lucasmum

Lucas and Zack would get on so well :haha: Thurs morning he was wondering around telling us in that "ill" voice how sick he was then chatting to fecking Siri on the iPad perfectly fine :rofl:


To me it doesn't sound disgusting at all, me and Henry can go and be stinky on the corner together :haha:

Edith woke earlier full of smiles first time since this morning, she was due her calpol thought I'm better giving by it to her than leaving it till she is screaming, 10mins layer she is soundo in a calpol induced coma:rofl:


----------



## maryanne1987

He's plays Xbox doesn't he. Will have to give you zaxks gamertag so they can discuss how awful their mums are :rofl:

It's surprising that he doesn't stink. I'd think bathing once a week would make a smell but no. He's perfectly ok. Suppose babies this age don't get up to much though. And even I admit I don't shower everyday anymore. I class it as a good day if I've had a shower and am not wearing leggings :rofl:

Awww glad she's ok. Looks like she will be one of the lucky ones that the jabs don't effect too much.


----------



## Lucasmum

Dressed is a win for me :rofl: 

Yes they can spend weekends moaning about us :haha:

I don't think she has escaped she has been miserable all day, just woke had a boob and a whinge and back off again poor little pickle :cry:


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no
Injections here Mon 
Dreading it now
I can cry too
Depends how tired I am
I get weepy with lack of sleep :)

Water wipes make Simon Nd Emily rashy
They hve grapefruit in them
Can be harsh on delicate skin.
Emily only gets a bath about once a week too
A rub with wet cotton wool in between 
She only had two baths in the first month
Cos I couldn't fill and empty it myself.
And she wasn't smelly :)
I'm very prone to rashes
Simon is too.
Emily seems to be following us. 
But nothing terrible.
Just sweaty rash she has from sleeping on me
And being hot


----------



## lilesMom

I wish I could adopt in a year or so
I want another baby
But don't want the achy pregnancy and recovery 
Wish oh would be on board but I know he wouldn't agree


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm dressed and have make up on today and both small ones are napping. I'm parenting like a boss today :rofl:

How was Emily after lucusmum?

Good luck for the injections lilesmom. Why wouldn't oh agree? We are going to adopt. We both have said we would like to adopt a child with disabilities, possibly from abroad. We looked into it when we thought we couldn't have more children. Got cleared and are with an adoption agency. We want one more of our own but as will 100% need a section next time I'm pretty tempted to be sterilised at the same time. But then we will go back to our original plan of adopting in a few years.


----------



## lilesMom

When we had a few mc s I mentioned adoption.
I was surprised how anti the idea he was.
I know id love the child equally to the ones we already hve
I think he is afraid he wouldn't.
But I think he would.
I'm not sure they would let us cos our house is small
Would they hve to hve their own room like fostering?
Looked into that too
Would like it when kids r older


----------



## maryanne1987

They do look house size. I'm not sure about the child needing its own room though. I know they require it with fostering but was never mentioned to us but then at the time we did have spare rooms. I can't see it being a requirement though. The getting approved part with tough though. We had to have medicals and interviews. Give breakdowns of our financial situations. Then there was an issue as they weren't sure I'd have time to look after another child with Zack being so high need at the time. It took us over 2 years to get approved, It's pretty pathetic as there's so many loving homes out there but they are way to fussy who they let adopt. If that's what you want to do though go for it! I'm sure you could get your oh on side.


----------



## Lucasmum

Does anyone else have an angry baby, Edith has some serious anger issues, especially when she is over tired like now :haha: she is currently feeding but is constantly pulling off wailing flinging her arms about before trying to latch back on and glaring at me like it's my fault :wacko: she will head butt lucas and OH if she wants feeding and I'm on the loo or something, OH says she is not to be allowed to drive when she is older as she will have terrible road rage :rofl:

Was worried about her yesterday she seemed to sleep all day after thinking about it I realised it was only 48 hours since her jabs so was probably just the after effects, back to normal today :cloud9:

Adopting would be lovely but I want to foster teenagers when we have the room, seems daft the council won't give us a place with an extra room but won't consider us as foster parents as we don't have an extra room :dohh:


----------



## Lucasmum

Baby for adoption here if anyone wants her was awake from from1730 after only napping on and off through the day till 0400 this morning, extreamly grumpy (can't for the life of me think why :rofl:) can also throw in an obnoxious 10 year old as a bonus :wacko:

Edith and OH are now fast asleep because he stayed awake till about 1230 with us poor poppet needs some sleep (sarcastic alert) whilst I'm taking the obnoxious 10 year old to the doctor as he is so sick I'm actually hoping they just shoot him to put us all out of our misery :blush:

Once the boy child is shot/back at school either or OH will be evicted from the bed and I'm hiding in it for the rest of the day :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

I have an angry toddler. She spends all her time screaming with anger and trying to attack people. She's a little fireball. God help any man she dates when she's older :rofl: Henry is just miserable. He always looks grumpy. It's so cute.

We have an obnoxious ten year old here too. He's apparently ill again. Although he's been ill everyday for about a month according to him with something different everyday. Yesterday he thought he had kidney stones :rofl: But yea today I'm the cruelest mum in the world for making him do schoolwork when he's ill as he thinks he should be able to lay in bed watching YouTube videos all day. 

Hope you manage to get some rest! 

Henryis still being a little star. He has a feed at 10 before we go up. Then he sleeps till 3 when DH gets up for work. As DH can do nothing quietly that normally wakes him up and then He has a bottle and goes back to sleep till 8!! I really think if DH didn't make so much noise getting ready for work he would sleep through. It's such a relief after having aurora who still hasn't ever slept through. 

And af arrived. So no bfp for me. I must say I'm relieved. I would have been ok with it if I had but I'd still rather it be a few months from now.


----------



## Lucasmum

The boy isn't dying not even close, he has a viral infection just as I told him he had, now admittedly I'm no doctor and he doesn't have to trust my diagnosis, but I have however got some experience I've learnt a few things along the way, he was actually gutted there was no drugs for him and he had to go to school and say it's a fecking cold rather than the exotic disease he has probably told everyone he has :rofl:

No sooner had we arrived OH started texting, Edith is awake and screaming how long will you be? Well my love there is 2765782 people in the waiting room you decide how long we will be :dohh: actually we were called through first much to the look of disgust of every other person who looked as sick as Lucas (not very) but had arrived before us :haha:


----------



## Lucasmum

Poor Zack does he google the illnesses lucas does in the space of week I should have buried him 34 times as he would be clinically dead :dohh:

We are mean mothers aren't we :haha:

Maybe the angry thing is a girl thing?

What I wouldn't give for Henry to teach Edith how to behave :flower:


----------



## Lucasmum

Angry baby and obnoxious boy (sounds like some sort of crime fighting duo)

Both looking like normal functioning humans don't let the out side looks fool you lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2287.jpg
File size: 37.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww that photo is adorable!!

Yes zack googles illnesses all the time. He thought he had the plague once :rofl: he's apparently had malaria too. 

Hope you managed to get some rest!


----------



## Lucasmum

The plague and malaria :rofl:

I got some rest, Edith of course has slept all sodding day on and off :dohh:

I'm going to lose myself in a huge bar of dairy milk and the ironing tonight, such a rock and roll life style :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Caught up but need to go to bed :)
I'm always on my phone.
Holding and typing with one hand
So posts tend to be short :)
Had app for Simon today.
To get a glove to increase his awareness of his right hand
Hopefully it will anyway.
Its a much busier life with two
But I'm still very grateful for them :)

I'll post properly soon I hope
:)
Simon still half sick so hasn't been in school.
Hopefully he be ok for tomorrow
Cos its pony riding day :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Dont worry worry lucusmum, you can't be as exciting as me. I sat watching frontier while dipping digestives into DH's tea. Now that's rock and roll! Me and DH were sat talking last night about the time when we were both cool. I'd say that's long gone now :rofl:

hope Simon is better soon lilesmom. Pony riding sounds amazing. What an awesome school. 

Another great night with Henry! I'm so proud with how he's doing. Hope he carries on with this routine as it's perfect but I bet he won't! I don't get that kind of luck lol.


----------



## Lucasmum

Another night of no sleep for us, look at me pulling all nighters, a bit different kind of all nighters than I remember them :wacko:

She is wanting to sleep all day can hardly blame her and can't keep her awake if she was bigger I'd poke at her :haha: then she's wakes at night :dohh: she's not pooped in a few days and I think that's part of the problem :wacko:

I'm glad Henry is doing well maybe he can give Aurora and Edith some tips :rofl:


----------



## maryanne1987

I really know how you feel. Aurora was the same. She still is. Although hopefully it won't last as long for you. She's still never slept without waking for more than 3 hours :/ must be a girl thing. Zack was an awesome sleeper too. Was Lucus?

Henry is laughing!!! I couldn't believe it as its so much earlier than both my others. First time I thought I'd misheard but he's doing it over and over again. It's the cutest sound in the world. I adore this mini man.


----------



## Lucasmum

Let's put it this way, I never thought I would utter the words Lucas was my good sleeper :rofl: I look at other parents at the baby groups saying they self settle and sleep through, they are all calm and feeding well, then I look at my gremlin arms and legs everywhere if she feeds she groans grunts and farts her way through it, if I don't get the boob out quick enough she headbuts me :wacko:

I love the first laughs we haven't had them yet :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

That sounds so much like my girl. I hate to tell you but she's still the same way. I imagined when I was pregnant this little princess who I could dress up take to ballet lessons. Instead I have a wild child. She always looks messy, she farts, picks her nose and is always trying to fight with her dad and big brother. Yesterday mum and toddler group she was hissing and growling like a cat at some other little girl who tried to play with her. You ask her if she's s good girl and even she will say no


----------



## lilesMom

Emily laughs too.super cute :)
Coos loads to talk too.
Had Carlsberg night last night
Simon slept through for first night on yonks
And Emily went to sleep at 9.30.
Woke at 2.15 to feed.asleep again by 2.45
Until 6.40 
Hurray for Emily :)
Best night yet 

Simes still off form but gone off to school
I asked him if he wanted to go back to bed
He started crying
Asked if he wanted to go to school
Big smile and he said go
So he went :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I just read out your reply to OH Maryanne, you just described my god daughter perfectly I also reckon Edith is gonna be like this naff all dainty and ballet like about her :blush: even as I type she on her play mat and instead of reaching out to try and grab bash the animals dangling down she has figured out how to actually pull the arch down destructive little madam :haha:

We have lots of cooing in amongst the grunts :haha:

Well done Emily :flower:

So I just saw a friend of mines baby for the first time she is 2 weeks younger than Edith, I've seen piccies before and have mentioned how she is not a cute baby but pretty ugly :wacko: OH has always said I'm mean, but in the flesh she is worse not all cute and squishy, she has 2 mums and her father was from a spend bank in London, now I'm not really sure how it works but if you get a choice you would be picking a gorgeous man to be the donor, or at least I would be :haha:


----------



## LynAnne

I have been trying so hard to catch up and actually reply to you girls (instead of just talking about myself!) but every time I do my little monkey distracts me and when he is napping during the day I feel like I ought to make the most of the time and do a spot of housework. I'm currently trying to type this while he seems content on my knee but we'll see how long that lasts. He was just playing on his mat until he started fussing.

Anyway, I'm happy to hear everyone is doing well. 

Maryanne, I can't believe that Henry is laughing already! I really can't wait for that. Connor is all smiles and chats but we haven't had any real laughs yet. Aurora sounds like a wee monster (in a good, nice way!), totally my sort of girl. 

Lucasmum, I'm not sure I would be coping as well as you are if Connor was pulling all nighters like Edith. It wasn't until he started sleeping through the night that I realised just how much I was missing my sleep. Seriously, how I was coping before is beyond me. Grumpy babies are cute babies but I must admit I am totally jealous of the mum's who boast that there kid only cries when they are hungry. Connor is a right, fussy grump about 5 times a day. It can be exhausting!

lilesmom, Sounds like Emily is doing great! A good sleep makes all the difference in the world for both of you! It must be lovely to hear her laugh too. I can't wait until Connor starts properly laughing.


----------



## LynAnne

That post took me far longer than it would have pre-Connor!! Like, three times as long. I kept having to stop and sort him, cuddle him, shoosh him. He's so content when he has all my attention but not so much if I need/want to do something else. Little grump.

I can't believe how big my little man is getting. He is just amazing. He's back to sleeping through the night from about 11/11.30 to 7/7.30! We can even put him down when he is awake last thing at night and he will fall asleep. I can barely put him down for a nap during the day though. He always wants held or he wakes up immediately. I'm so thrilled to have a decent amount of sleep and I know how lucky I am. I hope that I haven't somehow jinxed it! 

Tried some tummy time earlier. Normally he cries the moment you put him down on his tummy (although that's his preferred sleeping position on me!) but he was really content, holding his head up well so I had to snap a picture. Look at my little star. Oh, and here is a rare one of us together from earlier this week!
 



Attached Files:







Connor and Debi 23.01.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 4









2.jpg
File size: 39.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## maryanne1987

Lynanne you can have her! She just did a wee on our new rug. I only left her for a second to fill up her juice cup and she pulled off her jeans and nappy. Then She sat splashing in it. So just bathed her again and now I'm googling how to remove pee from a wool rug :/ the joys of motherhood. 

I'm glad all is ok with you and little man. What lovely pictures. He's getting so big!

Lilesmom I'm glad Simon is picking up. It's great that he enjoys school so much. 

Lucusmum I totally agree not all babies are beautiful. DH says I'm awful for saying it but it's true :rofl:


----------



## LynAnne

Oh dear, maybe you can keep Aurora! Not sure I need a little girl peeing on my carpet! :haha:

Got to agree some babies just aren't cute. I'm sure that they are cute to their parents though so I suppose that's the only thing that matters. Oh god, are there people out there that think our babies aren't cute?! Surely not! We have beautiful babies!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Haha just wait till potty training lynanne. It's such fun. It's like having a puppy. But a really intelligent puppy that constantly out smarts you. I'm just glad it was the rug and not the carpet. At least I can move the rug out.

I guess everyone thinks their babies are cute. I reckon my children are probably the best looking in the world but then I bet every mum feels the same.


----------



## LynAnne

Potty training will be interesting for sure. I hope Connor gets the hang of it super quickly and we don't have to clean up too much pee off the carpet - or worse! 

I have to say I am _that _mum that thinks her son is the most beautiful little baby to have ever been born. Like other babies can be cute but he's the cutest by far! :haha: It's possibly because he looks so much like his daddy and I think he's pretty handsome! Still, I know other people would disagree that he's the cutest but at least they won't think that he is hideous :haha: Right?!


----------



## Lucasmum

No one could say our babies are ugly they are just to adorable :cloud9:

OH said that some people probably look at Edith and think fuck me what an ugly baby :cry: but in reality I guess that's true, in fact my friend said awww she's a big girl not aww she's gorgeous even though I said that about hers :growlmad:

Lucas was an ugly newborn, he was purple and swollen :haha:

I shouldn't laugh because I know in the future I'll be furious when Edith does something similar but I can't help laughing at Auroras antics :haha:

Lynanne I know what you mean about doing the housework when they are asleep, I should be emptying the tumble dryer as I type instead I'm sat on a stool looking at it :blush: that pic of you and Connor is gorgeous I wish I had time to look presentable during the day :blush:

I'm also thing an activating centre like connors would be fab with an arch she can't destroy :dohh:


----------



## maryanne1987

All our babies are cute. Anyone says differently then they will have me to answer to :rofl: 

Talking of cute babies. Excuse the scratch on his face. He's not allowed to not wear scratch mittens now.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1051.jpg
File size: 38.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LynAnne

Aww, maryanne, he's so cute! People definitely cannot call our babies ugly! Beautiful, all of them!

Lucasmum, the play gym is from IKEA. Santa brought it for Connors Christmas :haha: it actually comes with little wooden hanging toys but Connor is too little to reach them so we switched them out for some pram toys until he's a little bigger. It's really sturdy though and pretty much impossible to knock over so that's a plus!


----------



## lilesMom

Lovely pics ladies. Xx
Gorgeous bubbas xxx
I'm very bad for Emily floor time.
Cant happen when Simon home!!
Also with her reflux I find it hard to.
If hungry she cries.
If full she pukes
Um. ....
She sleeps on her tummy though
So that counts :)

Oh has flu.
Proper flu mixed with man flu
So I'm single mom
Emily chose today to cluster feed bigtime.
Pretty exhausted this eve.
Hoping for another good nights sleep
But when u need it most u often get the opposite :)

Laughing aurora :)
But yeah I've minded nieces and nephews being potty trained 
Not pretty at times
Ha ha
Def good it was pee though :)

Lynanne u look fab xx
I wore make up today for first time in yonks
Felt good. :)


----------



## lilesMom

My cutie.
I cant put any pics I put on fb here.
My phone won't link pic to two sites 
So I couldn't post my better pics
 



Attached Files:







WP_20170124_19_38_24_Pro.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lucasmum

Did Aurora beat Henry up :haha: bless him I assume is skin was playing up and he caught himself, still gorgeous though :cloud9:

Awww Emily has changed loads since the last pic of her she is beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

What a beauty lilesmom! She looks so different now. Hope you managed to get some rest. 

Henry is the only one that avoids her beatings :rofl: she still thinks he's a cat. And will argue with you. If you tell her he's a baby she will say 'no, cat'. If he cries she will say 'awww cat meow'. I give up telling her. But yea his face is itchy. I only had the mittens off a second and he's turned himself into scar face.


----------



## LynAnne

Aww, Emily is gorgeous.

We definitely do have the cutest babies around!


----------



## lilesMom

Aw cutie.
That's so funny she still thinks he is a cat 
She is gas :)

Thanks ladies.
I think em is cute too :).


----------



## Lucasmum

Aurora is hilarious:rofl:

Edith dropped of to sleep not long before midnight :happydance: then woke at 10 past :dohh: was back asleep for 1245 asfter feeding and puking :wacko: she woke at 0445 for a feed then again at 06 for a few slurps of the boob and again at 0700 for a few more slurps, I got sleep :happydance: she just needs to cut of the slurps told her she should have fed more at 0445 then she would want a few mouthfuls, not entirely sure she will take that on board for tonight :rofl: I'm also not holding out that this is the end of her all nighters :haha:

Gonna wake her up now so she can go to her baby group and sleep her way through it as normal :blush:


----------



## maryanne1987

Shes not so funny when you have to live with her lol. Just this morning she's tried to climb the bookcase, tried to climb in the washing machine and refused to go out without her superhero cape on (which is one of Henry's sheets) and then had a tantrum till zack let her wear his woolly hat even though she has her own hat. I would say I can't wait for her to start school but as I'm going to homeschool them like zack I'm never going to escape lol. 

Glad you got a bit of rest lucusmum! Enjoy baby group. Henry always sleeps through baby clubs too. 

Henry slept from 10 till 7!!!


----------



## lilesMom

Hope her sleep is more like that or better in future hon xx
Go Edith :)

Aurora does sound so funny
Little cutie xx

Emily slept 9-3.30.
Then 4 ish to 6.30
Second day in a row
Hope this is a lasting pattern.
She fed all day yest though.
Think its another growth spurt


----------



## Lucasmum

I'd be tempted to send Aurora to school :haha:

Grumpy as hell today keeps wailing, I think she's a bit of belly ache she hasn't pooped in about 4 days after being in a good once a night routine, she is going for a bath later and I'll use the German belly cream on her maybe that will ease it if nothing else :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Poor pet
Hope it works for her xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

The bath relaxed her no poop yet but she is happy awake and smiley when she should be asleep :dohh: and has been all evening :wacko:


----------



## Lucasmum

She finally pooped apparently while I was fannying about (OH's words) tiding through and switching things off is what I was doing and posting on here he was dealing with a massive poop :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Ha ha.
Is he taking credit for it :)

My little girl is soo snuffly
Poor love.
Its driving her bananas


----------



## Lucasmum

He is this amazing god like man as he had to deal with it all alone :dohh: not gonna hear the end of that one for a while :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

2 calender months today :)


----------



## lilesMom

Sure u only change 99% of the nappies I'm sure :)


----------



## lilesMom

Where do u get the bf milestone things from


----------



## Lucasmum

Mine is just a lily pie ticker think I you can get the badges on the breastfeeding section though :flower:

Game day here today was a tough one for lucas his long time (6 years) team mate moved to another club and they came up against one another for the first time today, most of the team were cross as he moved Lucas was sad and really nervous about having to play against him, both boys didn't have the best games for there teams I think there is to much mutual respect between them to play against each other :flower: But a bonus he was made assistant captain for his team today for the rest of the season so he is very happy :cloud9: The team also lost the game today the first one for 18 months, I'm glad to be honest they were getting very big for their boots not a pleasant thing to see in a group of 10 year olds, another game tomorrow and for a change I don't have to go into London for it instead have to go twice as far the other direction :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

That would be tough.
Hope he is ok about it xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Well done Lucas on being made assistant captain. He must be so pleased with that!

Maybe a little tmi (is anything really tmi with you ladies now?) but last night DH and I attempted to have sex, emphasis on the attempted. It felt too sore for me so we ended up just giving up. I'm so annoyed with my body as I totally felt ready to go for it and yet it hurt! I'm blaming the episiotomy as I've heard that can totally cause sex to be painful for at least the first few times after giving birth. By blaming the episiotomy I can't help but feel responsible myself as if only I'd been able to give birth without an assisted delivery... Yadda yadda yadda. I know it's stupid to feel responsible or guilty but I totally do. I wonder if I was maybe a little in my head too and that made things worse. Gah, so annoying!

Anyway, Connor is ten weeks old today! My little baby boy is getting so big so fast. He was all smiles this morning which is genuinely the best thing ever although DH was getting a lot of them as I was busy trying to sort out the house. It's become a bit of a riot lately and a messy, messy house leaves me feeling stressed. Had lots of plans to get it sorted today but DH had training between 2-4 and has now said that his parents are coming over this evening so I didn't bother emptying my big hall cupboard that I had hoped to tidy through. Gah!

Connor gets his first set of jags on Thursday and I'm dreading it. Someone reassure me that it won't be that bad please!


----------



## lilesMom

Hopefully its better next time for u hon 
Xx..u could hve been tensing which could cause it to be sensitive
Hard to make yourself relax
I had episiotomy with simon
Didn't hve trouble with dtd
The first tine alright it felt like I was too small.
I blamed me being tense and lack of use :)
Haven't dtd after Emily yet.
Still don't trust my tummy muscles and scar
Plus oh is sick now.
So r two smallies

Cant stop thinking about ttc
Even though I've my hands very full as it is
Think its cos I know I'm not allowed yet :)
Plus hormones 
Pretty sure I ov over last few days
Got my ov pain
Think ill be one of the unlucky ones who gets af back early


----------



## lilesMom

I'm finding it so hard to eat healthy
Hve very little time and hve we just been grabbing stupid food
Really want to lose some weight
But nothing doing with my crappy diet
Little mouse feeds loads during the day.particularly last three days


----------



## LynAnne

Lilesmom, I did think that I might have just been tensing up too which probably didn't help. Im surprised that it hasn't put me off trying to DTD again. In fact, I think it has actually made me more determined to go for it. In a weird way I think that now I know it might hurt I'm no longer scared of the what if and I just want to get back to normal. I won't be rushing or pushing myself too hard but I'm not put off!

I'm definitely not ready to TTC again yet but I have been doing a lot of thinking about having #2. I think we will probably want a gap of between 2 & 3 years between Connor and #2 so we won't be looking to start TTC until this time next year or so. That being said I don't think I want another November baby so maybe we'll push TTC back until April or May next year. That doesn't really sound that far away. Still, it all completely depends on how we feel, if we can afford another and if we've managed to move our our flat and into a house!


----------



## LynAnne

Oh also, I really need to eat better and exercise more but the weather is rubbish for walking and rubbish food is just more convenient! Gotta try harder though because I hate feeling lumpy and not fitting all my pre pregnancy clothing!


----------



## maryanne1987

Sorry for being so quiet the last few days. Been super busy!

That's awesome lucusmum! Bet your so proud! Hopelittle edith is ok?

Lynanne sorry it didn't go great. I had an episiotomy with Zack and have had two third degree tears so have a lot of scar tissue. Does it hurt at first? A little. But sorry for tmi once you get into it it does stop. I think a lot of it can be tensing up as I was waiting for it to hurt. Glad it hasn't put you off. It is super scary the first time, I was terrified but it really wasn't as bad as I expected it to be. 

Good luck for connors jabs! Hope they go ok. They are another thing that's not as bad as you think it will be. Zack slept through his first lot! Hoping Henry will be the same. His are tomorrow. They are really really delayed as he was poorly. 

I think when you have been ttc a long time lilesmom it can be hard to stop thinking about it can't it. I mean I get times when I can't wait to start trying again, like it's all I can think about but then I realise how close the age gap would be and that it wouldn't be practical. DH is very keen to start trying again which doesn't help. He asked could we start trying earlier than planned. He I've been firm and said no though. I know I'm not ready yet. 

All is good with us. Henry is still sleeping well. He's a really good boy. Honestly causes us no trouble at all which is lovely after devil child aurora :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne we might end up preg together again :)
I'm thinking maybe see how we r feeling around our birthdays
Oh is Aug 19
I'm sep 6 th
If we feel like it and things seem ok
We might go for it then
But also hve though maybe 2018
So we will see :)


----------



## lilesMom

Maryanne I think its cos I fear more mc
It took us 3 years and 3 mc to hve Emily
One mc before Simon.
36 is fine but not if repeat of that
Plus I'm kinda thinking of 4 now :)
Only on good days though :)


----------



## lilesMom

I feel a bit bad
Oh tried to initiate dtd this morn
But I was too scared to.
The side of my scar that opened is still sore and purple
I'm afraid to hve anyone near it
Or put it under pressure.I seriously hate how squishy I am at the mo too.

On plus side went walking today and had proper dinner
Had junk too
But heading in right direction I suppose x


----------



## lilesMom

Where is everyone?
Hope alls well xx
Emily slept 7.5 hrs last night &#55357;&#56842;

Went for 2 walks today and eating better
I got so much dons today in the house too
Think I've a bit ofa routine going with the two now.
Its gotten easier.
Hopefully it lasts :)


----------



## maryanne1987

All is good thanks. Henry had his first injections today :( he's not very happy at the moment. 

He's still sleeping well. He's still doing an 8-9 hour stretch without a feed. I wake up to check on him loads though plus I'm awake with his sister so not really benefiting from it at the moment. 

We have settled into a nice routine too. Can honestly say that I'm finding this age gap ok at the moment. So much for all the horror stories people told me!


----------



## Lucasmum

Sorry had a manic weekend, went for lunch with a friend yesterday, so today I've been catching up on the housework and laundry, also went to IKEA this afternoon then got stuck behind a big pile up Road was closed :dohh:

We are all good though


----------



## LynAnne

All good here. Connor hadn't pooped in over 48 hours so was a bit off yesterday, last night and some of today so I was feeling pretty deadbeat. Fortunately he sorted himself out this afternoon though so is a much happier little boy!

Lilesmom, don't feel bad about not being in the mood to DTD. You need to feel ready and comfortable, and with your scar I can imagine it causes more worry about jumping into it. I'm feeling far more squishy and wobbly than I would like but honestly it's partly my own fault as I'm doing the minimal amount to lose the last of the baby weight and tone up!

Maryanne, hope that Henry is doing okay after his jags. Connor gets his on Thursday and I'm seriously worried about how it'll affect him afterwards. We have been so spoiled with him sleeping through the night that I'm terrified it's going to knock his sleep off! I'm not sure how I'll cope with a potentially cranky baby on little sleep!

Lucasmum, hope you had a nice time catching up with your friend and that the IKEA trip was successful. We just got a new coffee table from IKEA as our old one was a hand me down from five years ago and was bent! I'm not sure if it looks too big for our living room though but the size down was way too small. Oh well!


----------



## Lucasmum

My IKEA trip was a failure I only go for the mint chocolates and they had none :haha:

Ended up buying more crap I don't need though :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

Injections were fine here 
She was just sleepy
Got a little bit of temp
But not bad and Calpol fixed it
Hope ye all r good with them too xxx

Poor em is really snuffly
She is finding it difficult to eat and sleep with it.
Stupid cold.

Um choc mints.
Darn u Lucasmom :)
Hee hee
I can't get on the good food wagon at all
Keep thinking sure its still early after em
But its getting less so :)

I just felt a bit bad for oh
Cos he rarely initiates
And id hate if he rejected me
Not that it was him I didn't want
Just want to be sure scar is strong enough first
Hope alls well with ye Lynanne x

I'm rambly today.
Snuffly nose gave bit broken sleep


----------



## maryanne1987

Henry was really poorly last night. Ended up in hospital. Hoping to be discharged this afternoon or tomorrow at the latest. He had a reaction to the men b jab. To be honest I expected it as the exact same thing happened with aurora. She spent 4 days in hospital after it. She couldn't have the second dose because of it so now Henry won't be able to either. He's ok now. Just wish they had listened to me and my concerns before he had it. Meh. I have such bad luck. Must have been super evil in a past life. 

Hope everyone else is good today.


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no
Hope he is ok
Poor pet xxx
Hugs to u too xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

He's fine today thank goodness. Just had a fever in the night that calpol and ibruprofen wouldn't bring down. The said to take him to hospital and they worked to bring his temp down but he had a febrile convulsion which was very scary. He's laid on the bed with me now though trying to roll over, glad he's ok.


----------



## Lucasmum

Oh no poor Henry, hope your home soon :hugs:

Took the chubby one to be weighed today, she weighs "fat" :haha: she is 12lb 13oz and is starting to resemble a circle, really wish she would gain some length to match her weight :haha:

We've not dtd yet either no flipping time to be honest and always a small person attached to my boob! 

I'm trying to eat good then the whole pack of choc digestives just keeps jumping into my mouth but I'm telling myself it's ok as they are plain choc :wacko: I have a diabetic review later this month I'm sure the results from that will kick me into touch :blush:


----------



## LynAnne

Oh poor little Henry! Hope he's okay and you are home soon. Connor is getting his first set tomorrow afternoon. Got the Calpol at the ready! Hope they don't unsettle him too much.

Lucasmum, sounds like Edith is getting big! Great weight. I haven't had Connor weighed since he was 8.5 weeks when he was 11lb 6oz (I think) I can't be bothered taking him to the clinic to get him weighed. I'm guessing he's probably about 13lbs by now. He has the cutest chubby cheeks and double chin but barely any chub elsewhere.

Finally managed to successfully DTD!! :happydance: It hurt for a little bit at the beginning but you were right, maryanne, once we got going it was completely painless. I'm actually so pleased. Connor might end up with a brother or sister after all. :haha: After claiming to not be at all broody just last week, I've felt the first little pangs of wanting a second. Not a chance I'm ttc until next year though. Not only would DH never go for it, I just don't think I'm ready to be pregnant again. It was a fairly straightforward pregnancy but boy was it still tough!


----------



## Lucasmum

I wouldn't be bothered taking Edith I it weren't for her medication, I can just phone the surgery with her weight and the doctors see it between appointments and the receptionist calls me back with the new dosage it saves me taking her all the time and wasting an appointment :flower:

Took her to baby group today we were the only ones there, I really feel for the woman who runs it, she started it up as the village its in has nothing on and people wanted it, now no one goes, there's not much there yet but she still biluding the group up (well trying to) so people are avoiding it, it's in a little village not far from us but it's full of posh people and I reckon it's not quite posh enough for precious little stuck up children with their au pairs and nannies :haha: Meh me and Edith didn't mind she played had loads of attention then slept whilst me and the woman sat and had a chat :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

That's great lynanne. I know you were worried about it. Only on this site would congratulate someone for having sex :rofl: The broodiness gets everyone eventually you can't escape it lol. I've been feeling a lot more broody this week. Doesn't help that DH is constantly asking if we can start trying. He's meant to be the one keeping me in control and saying no! 

Don't feel bad for not dtd lilesmom. I'm sure your DH understands. I wouldn't be happy to be Intimate until the scar had healed properly either. 

That's a great weight lucusmum! She is just so gorgeous on her pictures. We have a chunk here too. Although Henry is really really long. Gonna have to move him into 6-9 month stuff soon. He's totally filling the 3-6 and the toes are getting tight on the sleepsuits. Aurora was big but she didn't go into6-9 till 4.5 months so he's like 6 weeks ahead of her. Why do I breed giants! Lol.

Home! He's totally ok. Stupid injections.


----------



## lilesMom

Glad Henry is ok.
Poor little pet.
Did he stop the convulsion himself or did they hve yo stop it
Must hve been scary xxx

Lynanne glad it went well for ye &#55357;&#56842;
Xx

Lucasmom that is a good weight.
Go Edith :) 
Xxx

Busy day today.
Littles kept me on my toes.
Broody subsided a little :)
But still lurking .
Ha ha


----------



## Lucasmum

I may be clutching at straws but I'm trying to figure why Edith is such a poor sleeper :thumbup: my latest theroey on days when we are out and about so most of them, she is a poor feeder, she will feed but mainly it's just a quick one before she is to busy nosing at what's going on :blush: Lucas never cared he fed well all the time and though he only slept with us he did sleep, cone the evening she gets grouchy and angry feeds furiously for 10mins at most falls asleep 20 mins later we repeat, this cycle goes on till about 0200 before she is full up enough to sleep till about 0600:wacko: I'm not worried she isn't feeding enough her weight gain shows that's not a cause for concern :blush: 

Maybe I'm just making excuses :shrug:


----------



## lilesMom

Maybe she is getting mostly foremilk
Emily feeds on and off all day
Bur before her long night stretch she will feed non stop for a long while
Boobs feel empty but she id filling up on hindmilk
Which keeps her fuller longer.
Just building on your theory.
Might be me adding 2+2 and getting 5 :)
Could explain less poops too
Was reading about it
And they said lots of wet nappies and less dirty could be a sign of it too
But they also said that it rarely happens :)


----------



## lilesMom

Hows henry today?

Hows Conor getting on Lynanne xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I agree with the lilesmom! If she's just having quick feeds then she's pribobly just taking foremilk and not getting the hindmilk to fill her. Aurora used to do the same. I won't harm her or effect weight gain but won't satisfy her for long. We had to give aurora a soother to settle her between feeds so she went longer between and then would nurse longer. The breastfeeding consultant also said to make sure the boob your feeding from is empty before moving to the next. But then I'm sure you already know all of this cause you have breastfed before. I was a newbie to breastfeeding when I had aurora. It really must be a girl thing! 

Yea Henry's ok today thank you. He's got a bit of a cough but he seems back to his normal self. 

Hope everyone is well today!


----------



## LynAnne

Glad that Henry seems back to his normal self. 

Poor little guy had his first set of immunisations today. Feeling his body go tense and his scream just about broke my heart. I know that all I was trying to do was what I think is best for his health but I felt like such a horrible mummy for that minute! He was fine with a cuddle and his dummy though. He's been a little unsettled since but no temperature or anything, and we've just given him a second dose of Calpol. I'm hoping he isn't super unsettled tonight, gets a good night sleep and wakes up tomorrow all back to normal. Fingers crossed.


----------



## lilesMom

Glad he is better xx.
Hope the cough goes fast.
Emily still super snuffly
She gets better and I think Yey its gone
But then it comes back 
Doh 

She has been drinking nearly non stop again today.
Another growth spurt possibly.
She will be huge :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I did wonder about the foremilk theory mainly because a few days back she had what looked like a bit of poop covered string in her nappy and googled which said possibly only getting foremilk, was only a one of so forgot about it :wacko:

I do put her back on the same boob for about 3 sittings but she can have 20-30 min gap between feeds not sure if that would mean just the foremilk I thought she would be getting some kind as well :shrug: Boob always feels empty before I switch her :shrug: Gahh why aren't boobs see through :haha:

Lucas was a very different feeder in fact he latched on at about 24 hours old and stayed there for 17 months he was always sodding attached :haha:

Had been a good 5.5 hours between feeds before feeding her as I type she's been on for at least 20 mins which for this time of night is good for her, she is also been awake since about 1830 just dropped off now bit still sucking away, so fingers crossed we get a good sleep :wacko:

I hope Connor is doing good after his jabs today and is back to normal tomorrow :cloud9:

Lilesmom that snuggle is hideous we have all been suffering and it just doesn't fully go away :growlmad:


----------



## maryanne1987

Fingers crossed she settles for you lilesmom. Hope your not going to have a girl like mine that's destined to keep you awake for the next 17 months. I'm still waiting for the day Miss mayhem sleeps through!

Injections are horrible lynanne! Glad he's ok now and hope he gets a good night!

Hope Emily's snuffles go soon lilesmom!


----------



## Lucasmum

She went for about 35 mins lay her down and wide awake, I think she is just a madam :dohh:

Back on the boob I've put her on the same one again to get more hind milk into her I hope, though may have to swap her soon as the other is about to explode :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Did she settle any better last night lucusmum? Hope you managed to get some rest!


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne we posted at same time
Vaccines suck
U do feel awful
But the pain is brief fora lifetime of cover xxx

Lucasmom I'm sure whatever u hve been doing with feeding is great xx
U already fed Lucas perfectly.
Babies just differ in how they eat
Maybe her digestive system just needs a little extra time to get used to eating 
Xxx
Don't get sore boobs over me xxx

Maryanne how ye doin xxx

Emily slept 7 hrs again
Whoop
Fed for over an hour and back for 4 hrs.
Job
But I forgot to say that she still sleeps on me
If I put her down shd wakes
But I'm good with cuddly sleep :)


----------



## lilesMom

I read somewhere massaging your boobs before feed mixes the milks
Might be not true though :)
But worth a try


----------



## Lucasmum

She had settled and sound asleep by 0100 so an hour earlier than the usual she had a really good long feed from the same boob, she moved to the other after a while and stayed until 0500 so not bad :wacko:

Still think she is just more of a sod than anything else :dohh:

Will try massaging any things worth a go :haha:

She is really putting me off a 3rd at the moment though :rofl:


----------



## maryanne1987

I said that with Aurora and look what happened then. He's laying in front of me trying to roll over :rofl: 

Talking of rolling is anyone's else's little one attempting it yet? Henry can roll onto his side but he can't get onto his tummy. He gets so annoyed cause he can't do it!


----------



## Lucasmum

She really is a madam and will probably be just like Aurora but I don't think there will be another, mainly because she gives us no time to dtd :rofl:

Not rolling yet but she moves about on her mat she is a real wriggler, can't remember what age lucas rolled but I think he was past the "average" age did it once and that was about it for another couple months :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

I'm still see sawing over a third or not.
My freaking scar opened again
Oozing crap
So its tipping me backwards to not wanting another section
But also pushes timeline out if I did want to

No rolling here .
But em is younger :)


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no! Is that normal? Are they going to do anything about it. Hope your ok. 

Hope everyone else is ok and having a lovely weekend. Super Bowl tonight!! Super excited as every year we have a bit of a party for super bowl night. Nothing major but have and few friends over. I remember this time last year on Super Bowl night me and DH decided we wanted to start trying for our next and now this year we have our little boy here. Time goes so fast!


----------



## Lucasmum

I've gone to bed stayed up last Sunday to watch the Royal Rumble can't do the super bowl OH is watching and if Edith doesn't drop off soon she can watch as well :haha:


----------



## LynAnne

Our quiet weekend turned out to be a pretty busy one with an emergency dentist appointment, shopping, watching the rugby, sisters visiting and then we visited Connor's great grandparents then his grandparents for dinner. Exhausted! And yet I'm staying up to watch the Super Bowl with DH because he's a massive AmFoot fan and I'm pretty into it too. It's a tradition in our house that we stay up to watch it (and then feel like zombies the next day!) Put Connor down just before the game started and haven't heard a peep from him. He's fantastic for going down awake and falling asleep at the moment. Long may that continue! I did feel a little sad putting him to bed without going to bed at the same time.he's only in the next room for God's sake!


----------



## lilesMom

Its not totally normal
But it does happen.
I think it was fluid built up inside had to escape.
Good bit came out over weekend 
It feels a bit better now
So fingers crossed it heals now 

I've never watched super bowl
I'm the anti sports fan!!! :)
No interest in any of them
Luckily neither does oh

Want to tidy
But little gurl asleep on me and super snuggly
Little man gone off to school
He is much better finally thank god
In good form again 

Hope ye had nice super bowl nights :)


----------



## lilesMom

Emily slept 9 hrs last night.
Was great but my poor boobs were like rocks :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Can I count this as win for a good nights sleep?

Edith fell asleep just before midnight, she was inside a minute of it, but still before midnight :haha: she didn't really feed as was to angry, so I just snuggled her to sleep, woke at 0125 and fed, back to sleep straight away, stirred when OH came to bed about 2 hours later, maybe like me she was a bit baffled off about getting a verbal report of the Super Bowl, yeah just what we needed at that time of the morning, they have highlights the next day we can watch wanker, anyway she settled back down and slept till 0700 had a feed and went back to sleep and is still there now :wacko:

I'm counting it as win, it's got to be a win :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Sounds like a win to me hon xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope it heals ok for you now. Fingers crossed! Must be so annoying that it keeps opening up. 

That sounds like a win for sure lucusmum! Royal rumble? Are you a wrestling fan? DH and Zack made my pay on box office for that last week. WS bloody expensive, and boring. 

It's a yearly thing for us too lynanne. We have done it every year we have been together. I wasn't a fan at first but I love it now. Hoping to go to see it when the kids are older. We are still planning on emigrating and America is on the list.


----------



## Lucasmum

I used to like it not so much now but I do like the special events, I refuse to pay OH got a free month by signing up with a new email address with the wrestling channel?? All I know is there are many different email address linked to it :haha:

Little madam can stay awake tonight, she has been miserable all sodding day, if that's what a good night does for her we don't want them, bring on the sleepless nights and happy baby :rofl:

We used to do a super bowl party just for us :blush: but I got to old to stay up and then start wrk at 0700 :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

I must try that. We have to pay for blooming sky sports to watch it. It's a lot of money to pay out every month. I don't even like it but DH and zack are huge fans!

We have had a miserable day too. He's been really out of sorts today. Hoping he's still going to sleep through like normal. I could do with a break from the constant whinging. Even the sling didn't help. 

I struggled staying up last night I must admit. Just can't do it anymore. I'm so so tired today. Probably didn't help that aurora had me up at 6am.


----------



## Lucasmum

Bleerghhh a bad night and a worse day just grump grump grump haven't been able to get anything done :wacko: I'm going to eat ice cream to make me feel better :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no, what's happened? We had a tough day again today too. He's been ok tonight though thank god. With Henry it's his skin irritating him. It's flared up really badly since his injections.


----------



## Lucasmum

She's just a misery guts :haha: no reason other than that her new name is Edith misery knickers :haha:

She slept 6 hours straight last night, she dropped off just before midnight, woke at 1230 I told her I just need one nights sleep, OH came through about 0129 and I was just dropping off to sleep she had gone back off about 0100 and the next thing I knew it was 0700 :happydance:


----------



## maryanne1987

That's great! I'm very jealous, I'm still waiting for Aurora to to do a six hour stretch. I swear this child is possessed. We call her miss mayhem. Zack is zackarina as he's such a big girl at the moment and Henry is Golden boy. He really is good as gold. Doesn't cause me any issues at all. I keep waiting for my luck to change. He was 13 weeks yesterday. It's going to fast :(


----------



## lilesMom

Hope v all bubbas are better xxx
And ye got some sleep xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Zackarina:rofl: Lucas gets called Lucy and if you want to get smiles out of Edith when she is in a strop just say mong boy will be here soon I know it's just coincidence but we get the biggest smiles every time :rofl:

Another not great bad not awful night she didn't go to sleep till 0130 :wacko: I think I woke her an hour later when I got up to wee but went back off pretty easy and slept through till 0800 had a feed and back off till 1000 grumpy now though, you can't win every time I suppose :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

It suits him. He's being sooo whiny lately. I know it's his age, but I'm starting to dread teenage years. Cant believe he's 12 this year! Also can't believe I'm 30 next month. I do not want to be 30. 

DH came home with flowers today which was lovely. He's still trying to sweeten me up to ttc sooner. He dropped in to conversation that he had looked in mothercare and seen lots of really cute newborn things. Guess that's a hint :rofl: 

Henry can roll from his his belly back to his back!! Was so proud. He's done it a few times today. He's doing things so much quicker than my other two.

I'd say that's a good night lucusmum!


----------



## Lucasmum

OH would never ever ever go into mothercare for a browse, I have to drag him in promising a coffee or a toy or something to get him through the door when we need to go in :wacko:

Lucas is like a stroppy teenager already! 

30 this year what I'd give to be 30, I'll be 41 on the 24th of this month :blush:


----------



## LynAnne

No big birthday for me this year. I'll be 28 in July which believe me feels old to me! Probably because I still feel about 18 most days and then my body reminds me I'm not! Connor had me pacing back and forth for 45 minutes this afternoon non stop and my back aches! This boy just loves a snuggle and a sway. I can't wait until he grows out of this grizzly, moany stage. Even if that takes a while!


----------



## maryanne1987

You don't look it lucusmum! I'm really shocked!

See my DH is the opposite he will go in at every opportunity. I'm the one that tries to avoid it as know it will lead to the 'just one more' conversation. Him and little baby clothes, he can't resist. 

My body feels about 50 today lynanne! :rofl: have you tried a sling or carrier. Might help your back if he wants to be held a lot. Henry still spends most of the day in his wrap. Although he does love a roll around in the floor on his mat. Thank goodness we have avoided the moany stage with Henry although zack has never left that stage haha. I reckon I'm going to be hit hard with Henry though in the toddler years, he's so good at the moment that it has to change eventually. Everyone remarks how laid back and quiet he is. He hasn't cried once today. Hoping it doesn't change though. I'm owed a good baby after devil child Aurora :rofl:


----------



## Lucasmum

I don't feel as old as I am either lynanne, it sometimes shocks me that I'm actually 40 I don't feel much past about 30 :haha: my dad always used to say I'd grow up one day, he was wrong, god rest his soul :haha:

Lucas is still moany :dohh: Edith does have grumpy days but really for the most part she is incredibly calm and smiley, she just doesn't like sleep all that much :wacko:

Someone tonight told me she is spoiled :growlmad: 
She was in her pram minding her own business, one of the other mums (ice hockey training tonight) picked her up cuddled her for about 35 seconds then dumped her back, she started to cry, they scooped her back up straight away and she instantly stopped crying, so they decided to tell me and anyway within ear shot how we had made her spoiled :growlmad: I replied calmly (go me) that if you had been through what we had and had waited as long as we did you would spoil her as well :haha: OH replied with a not so polite she is 11 weeks old and it's nothing to do with spoiling her :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

Any child picked up and then dumped back down would cry!!
Silly person 

Henry will prob stay laid back hon
Boys r often just more relaxed :)
Hope so xxx

Lynanne Conor still sounds like such a good baby 
Xxx 
Lucky and clever you xxx

Tried to post twice already
First disappeared
Second said token expired and wouldn't post
Doh


----------



## maryanne1987

So because she wanted some attention she's spoilt? How pathetic. There's absolutely no such thing as a spoilt baby. I was told in the middle of Asda by an elderly couple that if I kept wearing him in a sling he'd grow up to be spoilt. Yes of course because providing a young baby with physical comfort will spoil them, DH went mad. We also get family members who say we have made aurora spoilt. All because I point blank refuse to let her cry it out at night. If she cries then I go to her. I could never ever sit there and listen to her cry and do nothing. Even if it does mean getting up with her 15 times a night. Each to their own and I don't judge others who do control cry, but it's not for me.


----------



## LynAnne

Spoilt baby?? What a lot of crap! By all accounts babies grow up to be less anxious and such if they get cuddled when they are upset. Who cares if we hold and cuddle our babies whether or not they need the attention. That's what being a mummy is all about, providing love and comfort. Stupid person. And yes, I agree, when you've waited a long time for your rainbow baby you simply want to cuddle them a little longer. Ugh!

I normally use the wrap, Maryanne, but I thought he was just being a little moany and would settle quickly. 45 minutes later I very much realised my mistake! He loves a good snuggle in the wrap fortunately otherwise I'd never get anything done!

Off out to my sister's this morning to spend the day with her and my niece. Aiming to be out the house in 25 minutes. Just giving him a bottle now. Haven't seen my sister in a couple of weeks and she's not been feeling great so it'll be good to spend today with them.


----------



## maryanne1987

Have a lovely day lynanne! :) 

Does anyone have issues with their baby fussing while they feed? Henry loves his food but they last few days he just won't stay still for a bottle. He waves his hands about and kicks his legs. It's so hard to give him his bottle and it takes such a long time now as he's thrashing around. Can't be mad though as he does it with a really cheeky grin on his face.


----------



## LynAnne

Some days Connor can be a bit like that. I've had bottles take more than double the time because he is so busy smiling at me or playing with the teat in his mouth. He's a funny wee guy like that. Sometimes it can be a really grumpy, sad affair when I'm a minute late with his bottle. He'll scream himself hoarse and get so worked up that even though he's hungry and wants the bottle be wont eat. Takes a lot of shushing, cuddling and rocking before he'll eat.


----------



## Lucasmum

We are hoping Edith Misery Kinickers has gone :haha: I've said a few times I think she may have a bit of belly ache this week, hasn't pooped since Monday and tonight she is the happiest she has been, that's maybe because she finally pooped, twice, both major explosions that resulted in a bath each time, she's never been so clean :haha:

I got told be an old person in Asda I would ruin Lucas by having him in the sling :wacko:

Edith fusses sometimes when she is on the boob, at her baby group the babies all feed on the boob all nice and snugly, then there is Edith! Arms and legs everywhere swinging her head round to look at something boob still in mouth :wacko: grunting and groaning like some sort of gremlin :dohh:

Is anyone else's Lo showing signs of teething, Edith has always got her fist shoved in and she dribbles and blows bubbles, I thought it was teething especially with her grumpiness but one of the baby group leaders said she could just be feeling them move around :shrug:


----------



## maryanne1987

Henry's always got his fist in his mouth at the moment, like the whole thing :rofl:. Aurora started doing it at this age too. I thought she was teething but she didn't get a tooth till 8months. I think it can be just exploring at this age but who knows. Some babies get teeth early. My friends baby was born with a tooth!


----------



## lilesMom

Emily has drooly dribbles
Hand in mouth
And very hard gums
My sis said she could see a white patch on her gums today
Simes didn't get a tooth until 10.5 months despite teething signs at 4 months.
My gran nephew had twoteeth at 4 months
So who knows when she actually get them.

Sometimes Emily very peaceful feeder 
Other times she beats the boobie up :)

My Dr sent me to hosp with my wound yest
After waiting 5 hrs with Emily
Got told they weren't a wound specialist
So couldn't decide what type of dressing or treatment needed 
But they didn't feel it was infected
Gee thanks 
I could hvd told them that
And not hve three Drs shove their fingers into it
Should be seeing wound nurse next week sonetime
They r going to ring me Monday to see when

Think it might be getting infected now though.
Getting gunky.doh

Had my gran nephews christening today.
Was lovely &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Lucasmum

I think lucas as about 7 months when he got a tooth, could be completely wrong though :wacko:

OH bought Edith the fisher price laugh and learn puppy, she always gives it big smiles in baby group and we got our first proper little giggle from her with it tonight she seems to really love it and it's down to £10 in Tesco so bargain :cloud9:

Ouch glad you are seeing a wound nurse, not surprised it's starting to get inf cited with everyone prodding at it, is it painful along with it?


----------



## maryanne1987

That's sounds awful lilesmom. Puts me off having more, I have to have a section 100% next time and I don't fancy the recovery at all. Hope your ok??

Awww that's cute lucusmum. We have the fisher price laugh and learn apps on my iPad for aurora. She loves them. Nothing beats baby giggles. I love Henry's laugh. It always cheers me up.


----------



## lilesMom

Aw giggles are the best xxx
Cutie :)

Maryanne my recovery isn't the normal one
If it all recovered the same as the right hand side of it
It would hve been fine really
Painful for the first week
But if u take all the pain killers 
Its very doable :)
Well worth it even with the extra hassle :)

It is a bit sore still Lucas mom
But not crippling pain or anything
Just annoying

The christening was lovely today.
I was getting a bit cranky and hermity :)
So was great timing to cheer me up again


----------



## lilesMom

Emily has so much clothes in 3-6 months.
Like boxes of it :)
And she is now starting to complety fill them 
Wont be long until she is in the next size
She id growing soo fast 
The little cutie.


----------



## Lucasmum

We have lots of 3-6 as well got 3 big bag fulls for £30 from facebook sales all really lovely stuff, but we haven't put her in any of it it yet it's all way to long, will need to move her soon though as it's far to tight on the belly, sleep suits gape between the poppers and belly hangs through :blush: :haha:

Let's play spot the difference :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2316.jpg
File size: 40.6 KB
Views: 2









IMG_2315.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## lilesMom

She is sooooo cute
Gorgeous little girl.
Emily legs r long
Her little toes reach the top of suits long before she fills them width wise
She is getting nice and pudgy now too though
Hv check in a week 
Cant wait to see how much she has put on


----------



## lilesMom

Emmy
 



Attached Files:







WP_20170212_20_59_42_Pro.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 5









WP_20170212_14_06_21_Pro.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 5


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww what cute little ladies! 

I bought waaay to much 3-6 stuff. He's going into 6-9 this morning and there's still so much he's never worn. Hopefully have another boy next so it gets some use. I was hoping to squeeze him into it for longer but the popers on the vests won't do up under his bum anymore and his toes are squashed in the sleepsuits. He's huge. Aurora went into 6-9 at 4.5 months and he's beating her. Shes ginormous but looks like he's going to be bigger.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1163.jpg
File size: 44.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lilesMom

Heis gorgeous !!!!
Cutie pie


----------



## lilesMom

I'm seriously broody again
It went for a bit
Very strange since I'm not even healed yet
I keep imagining how a third would fit in to our day to day life
Its very busy with two
But I'm managing better than I imagined and I'm not back to 100 yet.
Maybe its cos I know I hve to wait.
Forbidden fruit and all that
Sorry I'm rambling :)

Hope ye r all well xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Do not start me off lilesmom. I've got a serious case of the brood too. I almost told DH that I wouldn't mind starting ttc early, possibly later this month. I've held back though. We are starting to ttc anyway in may so in trying to hold back. I'd prefer a bigger age gap plus I wouldn't want another November baby. My boys are only two days apart so want to add another. Ideally an after xmas due date would be best for us. So going to hold back. Do you have plans to ttc? Will you need to wait longer as you aren't healing well?


----------



## Lucasmum

Not really broody much, especially as she is such a poop sleeper, then she sleeps really well and I think hmmmm maybe we could squeeze another in :haha: Lucas did ask when we are having another at the weekend OH told him probably not as we waited so long for Edith but he did say no :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

I was thinking maybe ttc this aug/ sep.
A summer baby was good
Cos less chance of serious bug or flu while bub small.
But now I prob should give myself more time cos of bad healing
I want to lose weight too before I do
But cant exercise properly yet.
So that's pushed out then too
Also want to give Emily her time with feeding 
And I don't hve af cos of feeding 
So nature will prevent it too soon anyway :)

But I'm pretty def I want a third anyways 
Hoping it works out when we do get to ttc

I'll be super jealous of ye when ye do xcc

Sounds like oh is warming the idea Lucasmom xx


----------



## lilesMom

Half thinking of just ntnp when squishy hits the 6 month mark
But that's a bit silly 
Should def wait longer
I'm forgetting how sore and not mobile I was
:)


----------



## lilesMom

Just realised that would be may
Be lovely if we were together again
But I might not even hve af or be in a position to then :)


----------



## maryanne1987

That's great it wasn't a total no lucusmum. Need to get working on him to make it a yes :rofl: 

You should ask your doctor lilesmom. People kept on at me that we should wait a year between babies but it's always best to ask a doctor cause then they can give advice tailored to you. I had a few blood tests to check my iron levels, checked my tears had healed nicely and did an ultrasound to check my uterus and I was given the go ahead by our fertility specialist. He said the year wait is just general advice and every woman is different. Some may recover quickly while some may take more than a year. What's the advice they give for waiting after a section?


----------



## LynAnne

I'm definitely getting broody again already. I never thought that would happen so soon. If I didn't have to go through pregnancy again then I would definitely be on at DH to TTC again. I'm just not ready for pregnancy exhaustion, sickness and pelvis pain just yet so will be holding off a while yet. I think Connor will have to have had his first birthday before we start TTC again although I'd love a summer baby so would be tempted to try and convince DH that September would be a good time to start. I think he will want to wait longer though. I knew I was broody again when I started looking at baby names again! I think I want to lose the last of the baby weight, get fitter and lose about another stone before I ttc. I could do all that in seven months though I think.

Connor has just moved into his 3-6 month clothing. Some of the stuff still looks huge but I've got to admit I'm amazed at just how well some stuff is fitting. Where has my tiny baby gone?? I think he's just finishing a growth spurt so that explains a lot. He's such a good baby most of the time. Can still be a bit of a grump though and has a lovely habit of grunting and thrashing through the night which keeps me awake as his crib is right beside my side of the bed. Little monster sleeps right through it though as does DH!


----------



## maryanne1987

Lynanne you can't be broody! You were the sensible one who was meant to keep us in line :rofl: that's all of us now. Watch out for rainbows wave 2!


----------



## LynAnne

I'm sorry!!! I am DEFINITELY being sensible until September at the absolute earliest. To be fair, I think DH will keep us in check. I'm pretty sure he won't want to start TTC until next year at the earliest which is going to make me grumpy for quite a few months I think, trying to persuade him.


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm most definitely going to go down the ntnp route I'm just not going to tell OH that's what I'm doing :haha: defo not till summer at least I can't have another November baby, though my birthday is coming up :blush: I am also completely fine knowing there may never be another I didn't think I would be but I am, Edith isn't the easiest baby, she was a stroppy, bad tempered at times, and doesn't fecking sleep :dohh: and when she's having a bad few days I know I'm done then she sleeps all night is wonderful and smiley and I'm like fuck yeah lets have 10 more :rofl: what will be will be for us, but I do think if there is t one cookin within 12 months then the ship will have sailed, I can't quite believe I'm totally fine with that :haha:f

Edith has found her thumb, I don't think so lady! I've found a dummy that she WILL take so far so good only using it when the thumb goes in :flower:


----------



## LynAnne

Thought I'd just share a couple of pictures of my handsome little man :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







Connor 14.2.17.jpg
File size: 56.2 KB
Views: 2









Valentine's Day 1.jpg
File size: 41.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## maryanne1987

What a handsome little man! He's gorgeous

Isn't it crazy how fast you can go from hating being pregnant and wanting it to be over to being broody and looking forward to being pregnant again. I'm thinking next one might be my last though, I know DH would have about 10 if I agreed though,


----------



## lilesMom

I did ask my Dr Maryanne
She said min 6 months
But ideally 12 months
And that was when I seemed to be on track with healing
Doh
Glad u got the go ahead though 
That is fab
They sound thorough in their checks xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne he is fab
Little cutie.

Lucas mom I think I'm more eager cos Emily is an easy baby
I could get payback in the toddler years yet
Ha ha
I want more 
But equally I'm so grateful for the two I hve
And I know I'm luckier than lots of people.

I like that idea Maryanne 
Wave 2 of our rainbows
Haha


----------



## lilesMom

My little girl is beating up my boob as we speak 
Its her only semi cranky time of day
But if u let her live on boob for a few hours
She stays quiet :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I think that's why I'm so keen too. Henry is so good but then I realise that aurora acts like she needs an exorcism most of the time so next could go either way.


----------



## lilesMom

Ha ha
Imagine teenage aurora :)

Emily has a touch of tummy bug
Between that and her snuffly nose 
Very little proper sleep 
Then Simon up at 5.50
He is like a little antichrist now
Whinging but won't snooze.
Maybe two is enough
Haha


----------



## lilesMom

He fell asleep just as his school bus arrived
Hopefully he will sleep all the way down now


----------



## Lucasmum

I hope Emily is feeing better soon and Simon is in a better mood :flower:

Gorgeous piccies of our babies :cloud9:

:rofl: poor Aurora I bet she is an angel sometimes

Took fat pants to be weighed this morning 13lb 8oz how she doesn't fit into 3-6 is beyond me :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Wow.
Go Edith :)


----------



## maryanne1987

That's a great weight! Is she little or long? Maybe that's why she's not in 3-6? Zack was always a short baby so stated in 0-3 forever it seemed. My other two are giants like their dad. Henry was 16lbs7 last time he was weighed so can't wait to see what he weights now. He's not chubby though, just really really long. 

I don't want to think about a teenage aurora! And no she's never an angel. I literally can't remember the last time she behaved. This morning she's tried to pull the tv off the unit, tipped baby powder all over kitchen, and painted herself with the yoghurt she had for breakfast.


----------



## Lucasmum

She's quite little well short she kinda resembles a beach ball :rofl:

Lucas was always long


----------



## lilesMom

Ha ha 
A little whirl wind in one house.and a cute beach ball in the other 
:)
Lovely xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Henry is back in hospital. In for a bit of a stay this time. At least till Monday now. He has bronchilitus and infected dermatitis. It's been a horrible day. I know they warned me after he had sepsis his immune system would be weak but I didn't realise we would be back and forth to the hospital so much. So yea I feel pretty down at the moment. 

Hope everyone else is doing well and hope you all have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Lucasmum

Poor Henry wishing you all lots of love :cloud9:
:hugs:

Edith terrified me about an hour ago, she projectile vomited, but inhaled so sucked a lot back down, she couldn't get her breath, just gasped and gasped for what seemed like an eternity, but was only about 30 seconds, when she finally caught she screamed and screamed and like a meant I let her before comforting her just so I knew she was getting plenty of air back in her lungs, perfectly fine now and she has probably forgot already but I know I'll not be sleeping much tonight


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs ladies xxx

Aw . I hope henry is better soon xxx
Hugs 

Emily does that too Lucasmom.
Not as bad as Simon used to do it.
It is scary xxx
Simes used to do it with food too
Reflux sucks.
Had to do like a baby heimlich on him quite a few times.
Glad she is ok now 
But I do know it scares the pance off u whenbut happens badly xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm not equipped to do baby hiemlich she will have to stay on milk, I was all ready to call an ambulance thankfully OH has far more sense than me :blush:

How is little Henry today is his skin improving :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Glad she was ok after xxx
They forget these things fast :)
Hopefully reflux be gone for them by food time
Simes just lasted cos of cerebral palsy.
Fingers crossed no issues normal baby reflux :)

Second that 
Hope henry is getting better xxx

Lynanne how ye doin xxx

On antibiotic here for my hole :)
C section one 
I've named it the "hole"
Coz its a pain :)
Was hoping to avoid them for Emily sake
Doh
It was the maternity hosp my Dr sent me to
But because I'm more than 6 weeks pp
They r passing me over to regular hosp
So could take ages to be seen
My Dr said its a seroma inside
Fluid collecting
It puts pressure on keeping it open.
What a dose this section recovery has been
Hope I'm done with it soon
But everything I read say it could be months yet


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope Edith is ok? Aurora and Henry have both done that. Henry threw up when he was on his mat on his back and started choking. Had to put him over my knee and pat really firmly and then he was sick again and started screaming. Was terrifying! I'm first aid trained but I tend to panic when things like that happen.

Sorry your having such a tough time healing lilesmom. Must be horrible. Can't make you feel good having the wound open like that. 

Henry is doing ok. His chest seems better. And his skin is imoroving. Got some time at home today with aurora and zack while dan stayed with him. Was only an hour and a half as was missing the other two so much. Was the first time I'd left him and didn't cope that well with it. Be glad to get home now. Hopefully on Monday.


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs xxx
Glad he is improving xx
Tough to be split up but ye all be back together soon xx
Hugs xxx

There is only a small bit still open.
Its the sore still pregnant looking swollen tummy bothering me now
Hoping antibiotic takes it down
Putting me off more kids to be honest a at this stage.
Once it happens after surgery once there is higher chance if repeat 

Hope your all home together soon hon xxx

Hope everyone has nice weekend.


----------



## maryanne1987

Is it common to get infections after a section? It's scared me about having one. I didn't know recovery was that tough or lasted that long.


----------



## Lucasmum

Edith is fine so am I :haha: I'm also first aid trained but it goes out the window :wacko:

Glad Henry is getting better :flower:

I think I would be put off as well with the healing process not going as it should


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm like a rabbit in headlights when one of the children gets hurt. I just can't think rationally. When aurora knocked her front tooth out I cried more than she did. 

Does anyone use breathing monitors? With Henry being so ill all the time I'm thinking of getting one but not sure if they are worth the money?


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> Is it common to get infections after a section? It's scared me about having one. I didn't know recovery was that tough or lasted that long.

Its not normal to last this long hon
I've had seroma and infection
Which can happen but isn't the norm
Normal recovery is 1-2 difficult weeks.
Then pretty good by 4 weeks.
Normal ish by 6 weeks.
Allowed ab exercises and full activity at 3 months.
So don't go by my experience.
I'm not typical here.
Xxx
Baby making never goes 100% smoothly for me
I'm glad its me not Emily got the brunt of it this time :)


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> I'm like a rabbit in headlights when one of the children gets hurt. I just can't think rationally. When aurora knocked her front tooth out I cried more than she did.
> 
> Does anyone use breathing monitors? With Henry being so ill all the time I'm thinking of getting one but not sure if they are worth the money?

Had one with Simon
And hve one for em
They r great when small and big
But there is a middle patch where bub is moving around the cot but small enough to move off the monitor 
So it can be set off by bub wriggling away.
But overall id totally recommend them
U can get them cheap enough now xx


----------



## lilesMom

Lucasmum said:


> Edith is fine so am I :haha: I'm also first aid trained but it goes out the window :wacko:
> 
> Glad Henry is getting better :flower:
> 
> I think I would be put off as well with the healing process not going as it should

I'll forget about it fast enough once im healed
:)
First aid trained here too
I'm good in crisis.
Go into get stuff done mode.
I'm shit after.
I go to pieces and realise what happened :)
Shaky and weepy 
Better off after I suppose 
But I look weird
Once crisis is passed breaking down


----------



## maryanne1987

I think I will get one then. I'm getting so paranoid with him always being ill. I know it would help me relax. 

I cry during and after :rofl: the kids getting hurt is something I just can't deal with. Wish I was better at coping with it. 

Everything is putting me off having more today. Actually considering delaying ttc. Yet a few days ago I was baby crazy lol,


----------



## lilesMom

I got it cos Simons epilepsy made me paranoid
Def helped me relax a little.
Xxx

I'm the same 
Two days ago I was soooo broody
Now I still want a kid but not the pregnancy.
The thoughts of another preg and birth r really turning me off
Weird its at the same time for us
But its prob henry being sick putting u off
And mt trouble healing here.
I'm sure we be back to broody soon enough xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Edith is so over tired today, everyone she has gone to nap Lucas has been so loud he's woken her up after 10 mins this has happened all day :growlmad:

So in conclusion 10 year old available for free, knows everything about everything, you know nothing, although he does make amazing bread and cakes and isn't to shabby at cooking so you could use and abuse him, any takers :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Nearly 4 yr old with uncontrollable epilepsy going free
Does the same to poor em.
They hve been taking turns keeping me awake since 4

He is a bit snotty
And quite cranky
But great for cuddles and kisses :)


----------



## Lucasmum

My little bug is 3 months today :cloud9:

She had a god awful nights sleep probably because of being so over tired, slept most of today bless her, took her out for a bit so she could get some peace :haha:

Back to school tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Lucasmum

Is Henry home yet? How is he doing :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Mid term here they r off for a whole week
God help me :)
Simes on terrible form due to being snotty
And new epilepsy med.
New med is increasing his fits.
But apparently our best option is to ride it out
Or temp add a fourth med and make him sleepy prob 
Looks like Mr cranky here to stay for a bit :)

Aw 3 minths.
Hurray xxx
12 weeks here.
3 Calender months on 28 th :)


----------



## lilesMom

Lucasmum said:


> Is Henry home yet? How is he doing :hugs:

Seconded hope he is home xxx

Lynanne how ye doing zxx

My tummy is swollen and sore
Really hoping its the antibiotic doing its work
And not anything else.


----------



## Lucasmum

8 days he was off school for 8 days, no wonder I have a ton of grey hair :haha: stupid teacher training day today! Not looking forward to setting the alarm in the morning though I am looking forward to getting him back in routine, I don't normally change it up much as it just makes him "break" but I really didn't have any get up go this half term :wacko:

I have a diabetic review tomorrow not looking forward to that at all I've took my blood sugar levels the grand total of once in the last 3 months :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

If I keep Simon " entertained" aka leave the house repeatedly in the day
He cheers up.
But I genuinely don't hve the energy or the arms to take the two of them anywhere more than once a day at the mo.plus the weather is yuck 
Emily had a boobie boobie boobie day today too
Still at it.
My boobs r raw from all her fidgeting!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Yes he's had home! Sorry for being so quiet the last few days. It's been hard juggling everything. Nice to be back home but I'm a bit overwhelmed with the routine of creams for his skin. Sure I will get used to it. 

Hope everyone is ok.

My boy is 15 weeks old tomorrow. I literally can't cope with it. I can't see how I'm ever going to be done with having babies as I can't handle them growing up.


----------



## lilesMom

So glad ye r home hon xxx
U will get used to it
And gets routine for it 
Does he mind them being put on?
Hope not.
Xxx
Hugs xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Welcome home Henry :happydance:

Hope the cream routine is going well :flower:

Lucas is back at school it's so peaceful :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Yes it's going ok, he skin has improved so much. He's still not feeding great though. 

Downside of home schooling is no half terms or back to school. Could throttle Zack today. He's really found his attidue lately.


----------



## lilesMom

I was thinking of how tough home schooling must be this week.
Simon loves his routine of school
But if hd had never have gone we just would hve different routine.
Must be tough though 
Hats off to u lady xxx

Glad henry is a bit better.hope his feeding is back on form soon


In looking forward to school next week :)
Had better sleep last night than night before 
So today is more manageable 

We r having Emily christened on Sunday.
Looking forward to it now
Having tea and bikkies on hall after :)
Should be nice catch up.

My little man still bit tired and cranky from new meds though


----------



## maryanne1987

As much as I moan I do love schooling at home. Aurora, Henry or any other children we have will be taught at home too. I'm quite looking forward to having small ones to teach again, it's been a long time since I did painting and making. Can't wait!

Awww that's lovely. Hope it goes well. I must book Henry's soon. I'm not religious but DH is so I do it for him. Gotta compromise sometimes. Zack's being christened too as I had a non religious naming ceremony for him when he was a baby. Hopefully have it in summer.


----------



## lilesMom

I'm half religious :)
I believe in god and pray
But I don't do mass etc
But both sets of grandparents do.
So partly for me and them 
Oh has no interest at all in religion


----------



## Lucasmum

Second lot of injections tomorrow, hope she is like last time and smiles through them :haha:

Diabetic review went well today don't have to go back till October :happydance:


----------



## lilesMom

That's fab review went well xxx

Hope injections do too xxx

2 snuffly monsters in my house
Doh!!


----------



## Lucasmum

I could have swore I replied earlier :shrug:

Injections were fine, a few tears and a little cry before smiling away again and she loves the liquid :blush:

She was doing good but as the afternoon evening has come she is quite sleepy and feels warm, but then I'm quite warm, gonna give her a dose of calpol when she next wakes to in case :flower:

So as you are all moving into 3-6 or 6-9 in Henry's case I thought my beach ball should try some of hers to put a stop to the belly poking out, so we tried some sleepsuits, they are still snug round the middle :dohh: but her feet the last 3 nights have come out the sides where they are so long :haha: they are from Sainsbury's so not sure if it's just they are generously sized or not :haha:


----------



## lilesMom

Emily got a temp after them last time but not terrible
And Calpol fixed it.
She was super sleepy though .
Xx
Glad it went ok xxx

Lots of Emily's 3-6 months r too small now 
Some of the more generous ones just still fit
But the smaller fitting ones she is too long for
We don't hve Sainsburys
But I know next r generous enough.she still fits in them.
Be moving up again sooon though.
I'm reluctant cos she has loads I love in this size :)


----------



## Lucasmum

She has been red hot gave calpol quite cheery though, we have been back to pooping every 4ish days, not sure if it was the meds or just her time but the poop that came out of her an hour ago :wacko: any way all clean more calpol a boob and soundo just need to try and move her so I can go to bed


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad all went well with injections and review. Hope she is ok through the night. At least you getting good wearcout of 0-3. Sainsbury's are more generous though. Tesco are usually smaller but are sometimes a bit snug fitting. Well they are on my little fatty aurora anyway. I swear I breed giants. She's in size 3-4 clothes now and she's not 18 months yet! health visitor thinks she's gonna be very tall. 

How's your scar healing now lilesmom?


----------



## Lucasmum

She woke when I moved but was only awake for 10 mins or so had a quick slurp of boob and went through till just gone 0700 a quick feed the slept till 1100, so did I, I never realised I was that tired!! :blush:

Still a touch warm today but is in a lovey mood :happydance:

I've not used Sainsbury's sleepsuits before she has an outfit that came up quite small, I guess it's all a bit hit and miss, I'm getting bored of 0-3 now I've decided it's all on its last wear :haha: hat said I'm looking at the outfit she's wearing now and it's huge, it's from boots :wacko:

Lynanne are you ok you e been very quiet :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Emily has done a few poonamis over last few days too
Prob my antibiotic.
Plus drinking more :)
Hve u figured a way to get the poo stain out?
Some clothes ir seems to just fade when washed
Not disappear

Hope ediths temp is back to normal xx.glad u got sleep 

Our sleep crap :)
Both kids snuffly
And sleeping badly for them
Prob still not terrible though :)
Simes had another like an asthma attack last night 
Dr reluctant to call it asthma cos he is young she says :)

All of a sudden little missus toes are too tight in the bigger 3-6 months
She ate lots last two days must hve been growth spurt.
Shd just about fits in the christening gown

Maryanne my kids r giants too :)
Simes is in 6-7 and 7-8 yr old clothes 
He wont be 4 until 28 th may :)
My scar is much better.
Only a teeny little hole in it now.
Hoping to wake up to it closed any morning now :)
Still fluid swelling inside but its reduced by about half.
So I'm hoping it keeps draining away inside
I'm going for reflexology next Tues to try help it along .


----------



## maryanne1987

I seem to spend all my time trying to get poo stains out. With aurora I used to soak in vanish and then wash in vanish but cause Henry's skin is so sensitive we can't even use normal washing powder let alone stain remover. I'm having to throw away poo explosion vests. It's costing me a fortune. 

Glad little Edith is ok. 

Pleased to hear it healing lilesmom! Are you looking forward to her Christning? Only a few days away now.


----------



## Lucasmum

I normally soak and then wash doesn't always get it out but I know they are clean, this one I just binned as it's a 0-3 vest so not much more use out of it anyway! 

Edith has been in too good of a mood today if that makes sense so happy and smiley she has not really fed just grinned at me had another good sleep and pooped again but still hasn't ha a good feed, I fear it's going to be an awful night :wacko:

It's my birthday tomorrow and we are supposed to be going out for breakfast, last year I got Edith for my birthday OH has played it safe this year and gone for a voucher :rofl:


----------



## maryanne1987

Happy birthday!! Did you conceive on your birthday? Wow that's awesome. I got my bfp with henry last year on my birthday, and I found out I was having zack on my birthday too. 100% won't be any birthday babies this year though. I am starting to get excited about ttc now though.


----------



## Lucasmum

Technically it was a week later as af showed up on my birthday, Lucas however was conceived on my birthday :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

Ha ha be careful on your bday so 
I have new phone 
Well oh old one 
So bear with me for a few days


----------



## maryanne1987

How is everyone? Hope your all having a nice weekend!


----------



## lilesMom

Lovely weekend xxx
Tired now but worth it

I'll post properly tomorrow xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Sorry for not being around recently girls. I've been reading along as always but I never feel like I have the time or opportunity to actually write some sort of response! DH has the wee man just now and I've been editing some photos on the laptop so I thought I'd drop on by.

We're doing away fine although we all seem to have caught a cold which isn't much fun. Fortunately I don't think that it is a particularly bad one - other than a scratchy throat and the very odd sneeze and cough I feel fine. Connor has a wee cough and a runny nose but he doesn't seem particularly phased by it. 

He is pretty much his normal self thankfully. He has his 2nd vaccinations on Thursday so I am hoping that he'll be better by then. I know they say it's fine to get them if they have a cold but I'd just rather he wasn't trying to fight off the cold and anything to do with the vaccinations. I'm not looking forward to his little scream again. I'll just have to smother him in kisses and cuddles afterwards.

We've had a busy week with family visits. Yesterday we had SIL over with her husband and our two nephews who are 3 and 5 which was a bit manic but a lot of fun. They've been selling their home about an hour away to move closer to the rest of the family on this side of the country so they haven't been able to see Connor since New Year! We then had DH's aunt's 60th birthday dinner and had to leave Connor at my parents. It was a lovely night but I don't know how people are happy to leave their little babies regularly. I was desperate to get home to him. He's my wee best friend.

How are we all doing, ladies? How are all those cute little babies of yours doing?


----------



## LynAnne

Oh, also wanted to share with you that I finally put up some more of the dino decorations in Connor's room. I finally made DH buy and print of the dinosaur prints and I framed this morning and popped them up. The dino clock came from my best friend and is just perfect for the room. I absolutely love it. I think it looks pretty good now if I do say so.

Just got to pop up his homemade mobile and hang his room sign on the door. That and give that room a big tidy all ready for him to move in when he is 6 months. I know that he is only 14 weeks but those weeks have absolutely flown by so I can only imagine that it will be here in no time.
 



Attached Files:







Connor's dino wall 2.jpg
File size: 24.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lilesMom

The room looks fab hon xxx
Heading to health nurse now for 3 month check.
My two snuffles too but not sick as such.
I've started giving Simon a little of my milk to try beat the colds.
But em seems to be getting hungrier all the time so we see how much I can get for him.


----------



## maryanne1987

THe room looks great lynanne. Glad things are well with you. 

How did the check go lilesmom?

Henry's next injections wednesday :( hope we don't end up back in hospital again.


----------



## Lucasmum

Relaxing weekend here and lunch with a friend today :flower:

Edith has been sleepy and grumpy so I'm guessing growth spurt :shrug:


----------



## lilesMom

Check went well
She is flying it
98 percentile for weight.
61 for height

Woohoo.

Gggggrrr injections. 
Not looking forward to next set
But big break after thrm
Weather is yucky hete.
Simon back to school
Happy out

Had a lovely day Sunday for christening 

No news really


----------



## lilesMom

Wound finally closed
But still fluid build up
Hope it drains now
Going for reflexology now to try help it

Hope Henry be OK for these injections xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

That's great lilesmom. I'm so pleased she is doing so well. Glad the christening went well too. Hope that wound will heal soon. Must be so stressful for you.

Henry is 16 weeks today. I can't believe it. He's 4 calendar months next week, the day before I turn 30. 

Sorry I'm being so slow replying. I very rarely come on b&b nowadays. I must make more of an effort. I have lucusmum on Facebook but if anyone else wants me to add them then let me know. I get on there a little more than I do here :)


----------



## lilesMom

Me too.
I'll pm u my name there so u can add me.
Will do the same for lux as mom and lynanne if ye want? 
Just don't want to put it where anyone can see it xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Happy to friend you all on facebook although I'll be honest I dont post much on there but I'm always having a wee nosey. Dont actually know how easy it is to find me as I've got most stuff set to private! Feel free to message me though and I'll add you all.


----------



## Lucasmum

I try but struggle Facebook is easier for me

Glad the christening went well :cloud9:

Had to buy Lucas new skates tonight feeling very poor now though we did get them £50 cheaper by going direct to a supplier :wacko:

You can find me on Facebook Lorraine marsh and profile pic is Edith sleeping sucking jet dummy feel free to add me :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies :) 

Henry had his injections today. Little love cried for a second then went straight back to smiling. He also guzzled the rota virus drops like they were food :rofl: can't believe in a few weeks I will be thinking about weaning. Aurora was weaned early at 4 months as her reflux was so bad. The health vistor even agreed it was the only other option open to us after none of the meds worked. With Henry I'm going to make the most of him just being on bottles for as long as I can before I have to start making baby food up again.

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Lucasmum

Edith did the same, little piggy :haha:

Glad he is ok :flower:


----------



## LynAnne

Glad Henry is doing well after his jags. Connor gets his second set today and is a little cranky so I'm not looking forward to it one bit. Fortunately he seems to be over the worst of his cold so I imagine there'll be no issue getting them. Got a visit with the health visitor next week to check how he is doing. I had said I was just going to decline the offer of another HV visit but my stupid mouth just agreed when she phoned. Why the hell do I do that?!


----------



## Lucasmum

Hope connors injections went ok :hugs:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope they went ok lynanne?

I have a habit of doing that too and then regretting it. Do they always visit often where you live?


----------



## LynAnne

Jags were no bother at all. He was all smiles just before, let out a little cry and then was straight back to smiling. He's a wee trooper. 

We haven't seen the HV since he was about 8 weeks old. I didn't realise that they did any more checks until about 2 weeks ago when a girl I know had another visit for her 4 month old. If any more crop up then I will DEFINITELY tell them I'm not interested. I can't be bothered with it whatsoever. The only highlight is I'll get to know how much he weighs now as I haven't had him weighed since he was 9 weeks, I think, and 11lbs 2oz.


----------



## maryanne1987

On my first they visited a quite a few times, it's standerd here for a ftm. With Aurora the visited once and with Henry I've had two visits but I asked for the second as with him being so ill I wanted him checked over. Thank god as it's my third they barely bother with me, Im glad as I hate our new health visitor but I do think sometimes that they shouldnt just assume you know everything on your third baby as I certainly don't. I think they should offer the checks as some mums may be struggling and want them. I have to say though that every other health visitor I've had bar this one has been lovely and sometimes I did like someone to ask questions to and to just reassure any concerns I had. Plus if she hadn't of visted Zack's autism wouldn't have been picked up so early. I wouldnt want this new one over though, she's awful. I doubt she will want to visit but if she does I will be telling her No very firmly.


----------



## Lucasmum

Edith's health visitor has fallen of the face of the earth :wacko: We last her when she came and did the 6 week check and said I would see her in clinic from now on, because I'm a little obsessed and needing to know her weight for reflux meds I go every 2 weeks and I've not seen sight nor sound of her, which to be honest is no loss :blush:


----------



## lilesMom

I fell down some of the stairs with em in my arms.
She is perfect thank god

I'm just bruised.
Great end to a trying week!!!!!!


----------



## LynAnne

Oh goodness! Are you okay? That must have given you quite some shock. Hope you're not too bruised.

I was carrying Connor today and he threw himself backwards. I felt like I almost dropped him (I didn't) but it gave me the fright of my life!


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no are you ok?? I remember that happening when I had zack, he got off with a scratch on his head but it really shook me up. Have you been checked over?


----------



## Lucasmum

I hope your OK, glad Emily is fine, scary as hell for you though :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

I'm grand just gave me a bad fright, I small cut No a few bruises.
I threw the bag. Had in m hand ahead of me.
Held em , like the in the lion king on pride rock
So my shoulder and hip took the fall.
We were lucky it was one fright than anything.

Em does that whip back the too lynanne 
Especially if sun hits her eyes.
Does feel like she is going to jump out of my arms. 

Both oh and me r starting to think two might be our family. 
It's gotten harder now.
Em waking 4-5 times a night.
Not sure if snuffles, teething, hunger or all 3.
Simon changing meds do restless sleep.

We r gonna wait till em is two 
And see how we feel then.

U still on track for may Mary Anne 
I'll be rooting for u xxx

Hope to r all having nice weekend.
Mine has improved since yesterday hee hee


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your ok. 

Yea I think so. I have wobbles some days where I think oh god we are crazy, but I am starting to get a little excited now. 

I'm sorry things are tough for you at the moment. I hope it improves soon. Aurora still wakes through the night at least 4 times. It's tough. I'm so glad Henry sleeps through it is struggle so I can only imagine how tough it is with two being awake


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad your ok :hugs:

I'm thinking we are probably done with the two, I can't see how I would manage with two little ones my back is shot to bits and age is against me for waiting :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope everyone is well and all the babies are doing ok? 

Been a busy few days for us and will be even busier the next few days with my birthday tomorrow and then a trip to the farm Friday. Anyone else been up to anything nice?


----------



## lilesMom

My new phone isn't working out so well
Got back on my old one to type :)
Glad alls well with yr xxx
Busy but good here.
I put Emily into two 9-12 month suits.
They barely fit her
They must be small fit but still expected them to swim on her!!
She has been eating a lot!!!
Think I might end up having to start food in a few weeks time.


----------



## lilesMom

Hspoy bday Maryanne xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Aurora was weaned by 4 months cause of her reflux, the consultant suggested it as it was all that was left we could try when nothing else worked. I'm going to leave weaning Henry for now though as his skin is so bad that I don't want to risk food making it worse. He's eating non stop though, bottles every hour. How's Simon doing?

Thank you. It's the big 3 0. I'm dreading it.


----------



## lilesMom

They suggested the same for simon
But he wouldn't take to it til 5.5 months.
Shd was a bit better last night
nd I'm starting to get used to it :)
So we see how she goes

Another 2.5 weeks until she even be allowed anyway.
Might hve changed again by then 

Age is only a number hon.
I'm 36 but honestly forget sometimes :)
Hope its a good one for u xx


----------



## lilesMom

Simon is in good form
Sleeping better thank god
Still coughing
Think he will till winter is over.
Cant get him to take inhaler
He goes bananas.


----------



## LynAnne

Happy birthday, Maryanne. Hope you have a wonderful day. Just remember you're only as old as you feel and besides, 30 isn't old at all!


----------



## Lucasmum

Happy birthday Maryanne hope you having a fab day and getting nice and spoiled :flower:

Not a lot going on here, lazy week really mainly because I had to drive what felt like a million miles for Lucas on Sunday and this Sunday I get to go even further yay :wacko:

Where were the 9-12 from lilesmom, I'm finally starting to put Edith in 3-6 it's all so long on her though she's such a beach ball :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

It is :rofl: I'm not dealing with it very well at all. Think I'm having an early midlife crisis. 

Is Edith still in 0-3? Awww what a cutie, wish Henry was smaller. I have a serious case of brood right now. It's weird case I've had a baby every year the last two years so this year it's weird it having one. How's Lucus doing? 


Hope simons cough improves soon. I will be glad when summer gets here and all the bugs and viruses do one.


----------



## LynAnne

Connor only fits about half of his 3-6 clothes. He's not very large around the middle and although people keep telling me that he is long half of the 3-6 clothing is still too long on him. He's just my perfect little guy though. He was weighed yesterday when the HV visited and is now 14lbs 5oz so double his birth weight. Cant believe how quickly he's growing. He's been all giggles and smiles the last couple of days too :cloud9:


----------



## Lucasmum

Mainly still in 0-3 but as it's worn washed and ironed I'm putting it away she has 4 sleepsuits and about 4 outfits left then it will be all 3-6, my job next week is to finish the job and properly sort her clothes out :wacko:

I think Edith's giggle switch is broken, she makes all the right faces and motions but other than a squeak no sound comes out its hilarious to watch but I want to hear noise :rofl: 

As much as I love co sleeping, I'm going to start putting Edith in her cot next week, she's really good at going off her self with the dummy and she sleeps about 7 hours straight, so for the sake of my back I'm gonna try she will be right next to me with the side off the cot :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

We already hve Simon beside us in coy like that
I'm trying to find one small enough to hve em like that too
Our bedroom is small.
So space os limited.
It's will just be one giant bed ;)
My back is at me too from sleeping in stuck position. 

Hope bday was fab hon xxx
My broody has just vamoosed
I know it might be back one day
But for next year and a half I'm def done

Conor is getting on fab cxx
Well done hon xx

Started back walking again
Not dieting as such but aiming for proper food
And v little junk.
4 pound gone this week
Will get slow soon though
Cos if I cut a lot my milk seems to struggle

Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Zack didn't go into 3-6 till 8 months. He was always short, although now he's suddenly shot upand he's so tall, think he was just a late bloomer.

We stopped co sleeping when Henry started sleeping through. I was just waking him up when he was in with me but he sleeps 10-11 hours now if he's in his next to me crib. Only issue is that he's filling it now. And we don't have room in our bedroom for another cot. Can't put Aurora in her own room yet as she doesn't sleep more than 2 hours without waking. So I'm unsure what to do. We are moving in the summer though once we find a new house we like so hopefully will have a bigger room then. We need more space for our growing brood anyway. Dan still really wants six. I'm not so sure lol. 


My birthday was lovely thanks, had a really lovely day.


----------



## Lucasmum

Bad mother alert, putting this here rather than Facebook as I don't feel like being judged by my mother!

Took Edith to watch Lucas play field hockey for the school today, outdoors and a beautiful day, so beautiful in fact poor Edith is sun burnt :cry: it was like burly and really warm but I didn't think it was suncream warm :wacko: noticed this after her cheeks were really red but this was on the back of a screaming fit so just thought it was that, they haven't gone down at all noticed OH was looking a bit pink so made him move his tee shirt and he is clearly sunburnt :wacko:

It's March we are not supposed to burn in March


----------



## maryanne1987

We all make mistake lucusmum, No one has any right to judge you. There's not a parent out there that hasn't had made an ooops moment. Whack a bit of sudocream on it and I'm sure she will be ok. We had really cold weather here today! I'm jealous that obviously it's warmer were you are.


----------



## Lucasmum

I think she will be OK, she found out anyway and lectured me thanks to Lucas and his big gob :dohh:

41 years old and still getting lectured by my mother :wacko:

I think she will be fine in the morning, bless her she's happy enough :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

I saw your pic it doesn't look bad 
Just a teeny bit pink xx
Def wouldn't expect it this early xx
I've had my two out for walks without sunscreen.
Just hats. Xx
Time to dig it out maybe here too
But we seem to be back to showery again 
Doh.


----------



## lilesMom

Emily keeps getting called a boy
I didn't mind but its starting to annoy me
Today she was wearing a pink cute sunhat and pink stripey baby gro
And I got asked hows your happy little dude!!


----------



## LynAnne

Don't worry, lucasmum. We all make mistakes sometimes. It doesn't look too bad and so long as she seem happy enough then I wouldn't worry. I'm so jealous though. It's still cold here. We are definitely not getting the weather that other places are!

Lilesmom, I don't know why people are calling Emily a boy. She totally looks like a little girl to me. People always tell me that Connor looks like SUCH a little boy.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm glad she's ok lucusmum. I wouldn't think to use suncream this early either. I've just used hats on the kids when I've taken them out in the sun. 

Ignore them lilesmom. Some people are just stupid. Aurora has a pretty blue coat with white fur around the hood and when ever she wears it someone calls her a boy!its crazy cause it's a bloody girls coat with bows on! You have seen her, she's a pretty little thing. Not boyish at all. Henry gets called a girl if I put him in neutral colours. I kind of get it though as he has really pretty eyes and long eyelashes. I'd probably make the mistake too.


----------



## lilesMom

I think she is girlie too Lynanne . Thanks :)
Although she is very like Simon as a baby so...
Not sure how that fits :)
Conor I gorgeous and does look very boy I think too.
Some babies u know right away.
He is dotey xx

I think henry looks very boyish too
Xx
And totes adorable :)
I understood the other times cos she has a navy stripey dress I love 
With a blanket on it can look like a boys top
But when u see it all its lovely
But this time she was top to toe pink.
I actually had a cashier get cross with me for saying actually she is a girl :)
Oh well.
I think it nay be lack of hair :)


----------



## lilesMom

Ps I think if people see blue at all they assume boy.
Dumb asses .
Aurora is gorgeous xx


----------



## Lucasmum

I'm so with you n that Edith was head to toe in pink the other day and got is it a boy, Lucas got in with reply before me with no it's a baby, have to say I was quite proud of that one :haha: the looked the same as well but I think Edith could possibly look more boy like than girl :wacko:

I think she might have had a bit of a bug, throwing up a lot in the last 48 hours and yesterday had a lot of awful nappies, could have been from the sun but both me and OH have been unwell :dohh:

So I finally got round to sorting Edith's cot out and she has slept the last two nights in it, both nights she has been put into it half asleep about midnight and has dropped of with the dummy and has woke stirring about 0600 so I gave her the dummy to see if she wanted feeding or would go back off and she has slept till 0800 when she has had a feed, hasn't made my back any better though :dohh:

What do you ladies think about ear piercings for babies, for me it's a total no, in my opinion it looks daft and I just don't see the need at all, I had mine done when I was 3, they tell me I asked and asked and asked, after seeing a dog with them done, I don't remember but do remember the dog :haha: my mother is also a clean freak so I've no doubt she looked after them probably to the point I had the cleanest ears in Glasgow:rofl:

I ask as Edith's cousin has just had hers done, she is six weeks older than Edith and has had fecking sparkly diamond ones put in, the picture showed her ear bright red and swollen and half her face with a tear on her cheek captioned just had them done!! She made someone else take her for injections as "I can't bear to see her in pain" but happily did this, she is childish and immature and uses the baby as a fashion accessory, she spent £150 on shoes for her the other week :wacko: she also has 3 or 4 dogs that climb over you lick your face and sleep in the bed with them, nothing much against the dogs and babies together, but they've never been properly trained, I won't go round unless they lock them in the cage, one of their old dogs nipped Lucas when he was little and nobody believed him when he came home I asked where the dog had got him he showed me and there was clearly a bruise, anyway I've gone on a ramble, I just can't see her keeping the ears clean and with the dogs jumping I can see them getting pulled :cry:


----------



## maryanne1987

Don't even get me started on ear piercing in babies lucusmum. I can't stand it. Why anyone would put their baby through pain so they can wear earrings have is beyond me. I had my ears done for a third time when I was 16 and they were so sore for days. Can't imagine what that like for a little baby. A women down the road from us had her daughter who's 6 weeks done recently and she has small gold hoops in them! It's the most ridiculous thing I've ever seen. My and dan have already agreed that there's no ear piercings with aurora until she's old enough to make the choice for herself, understand what it involves and look after the piercings. 8 is the youngest I'd personally allow it.

I feel strongly about dogs and babies too being an ex dog trainer. Now I have a dog, the kids see him and fuss him and he's part of our family but he's still an animal and I would never leave him in a position where he could hurt the children. Zack was taught basic dog body language from when he was small so he knows when the dog needs space and the two youngest are never left unattended with the dog. He's the softest sweetest dog ever and has never even growled at anyone but any dog has the potential to turn. I really wish more people would be more responsible with their dogs and then those horrible attacks you hear about will stop happening.


----------



## LynAnne

I have to be honest I don't see the point in a baby getting her ears pierced. There is absolutely no need for it at that age in my opinion. In my house growing up there was a rule that you could only get your ears pierced in the summer closest to your 12th birthday. Being a July baby I got mine done a couple of weeks before I turned 12 so that they'd heal before I went back to school. I think I'd implement a similar rule in my house.

As for dogs and babies, it annoys me so much how people can be so blasé about them together. I have a jack Russell terrier and she is the sweetest, most gentle dog in the world but I never leave them in a situation that could result in an accident. Up until now they haven't really shown any interest in each other but now that Connor has become more aware of her I'm trying to introduce them slowly. I'll sit on the floor with Connor in my arms beside the dog and let her and him see each other. She can sniff him if she wants etc but the moment she's had enough or looks even the tiniest bit anxious I take him away. She gets lots of praise for being nice and calm and I plan on teaching Connor stress signals in dogs as early as possible. Even then I won't be taking any chances! Imagine potentially losing both of my babies because of a stupid moment. People need to be more responsible with their dogs and kids and realise that even the sweetest dogs can snap.


----------



## Lucasmum

I don't think it's limited to just dogs that people can be like that with though, when Lucas was a baby we had the sweetest black kitty ever he stood watching over him all the while I would have no issues popping to the loo leaving them together, he passed away a few years back, the cat we have no is evil :blush: he is mainly an out door cat is always coming home with fleas (I spend at least half my wages defleaing him :dohh: ) he is clumsy, he thinks nothing of trampling all over her! He has had me in A&E after a nasty bite which left me without a hand for a week, we also have snakes so I'm not about to let them out and leave her alone with them either but some people seem so irresponsible :growlmad:


As for the earrings I'm not sure what age I would let Edith have hers done but certainly not yet that's for sure


----------



## lilesMom

Hope you all feel better from tummy bug. Xxx

As for earings I think its cruel.
And really hard to keep bAby from pulling their own earings off id imagine 
Ouch!!!

Emily is flying it wit food.
Ate all I made for her today 
And looking for more which I wont give yet.
Slept nearly 7 hrs last night. Woke for 5 min Drink in the middle inly.
Awesome in comparison to the last few weeks.

Had spa yest was lovely.

Hope ye all well xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Glad she is liking it and is sleeping better :cloud9:

Goodbye tummy bug hello cold :dohh:

Ediths little face peeled today :cry: she is ok though


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad she's enjoying it lilesmom. I've got a greedy little piggy here too.

aww poor girl. Sunburn is horrible. I'm so pale that I burn every sinner no matter what cream I use. I have to have prescription suncream for when I go abroad. DH calls me Casper. Have you all got the cold?


----------



## lilesMom

Aw stupid cold.
Emily stuffed up on and off too.
Hope ye r better soon x
Oh and Edith looked super cute in her paddys day outfit.
And very girlie xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I use kids full sunblock :)
I burn way too easily as well.
Pale freckly skin.
Too Irish. :)
The peeling part doesn't hurt at all so Edith should be grand .

Hve ye tried variety of foods or should I take it really slowly being early?


----------



## maryanne1987

We have been introducing a new food every other day. So we did two on apple purée, two on pear purée etc. Once we are sure none are causing a reaction then we will start mixing them to make new flavours. I've spent today making up big batches of purée and freezing them. The only thing I won't give is baby rice but that's because it doesn't have any nutritional value at all, only the milk you make it with does.


----------



## lilesMom

I don't give rice cos it constipated Simon badly
And aggravated reflux.
I gave her porridge last two days
Today she wasn't too interested so I didn't push it
She had some but pretty little.
Think ill try pear tomorrow see what she thinks.
I know with Simon I only gave every second day for a bit.
But its was at 5.5 months.
I'll do it as slow as she likes this time.
Do u mix fruit with your milk?
Again I don't think I did with si but think I might for Emily


----------



## maryanne1987

No I just give it plain. He didn't want any today which is fine, but then he was being silly with his bottles too all day. He hasn't taken a whole one all day. Just keeps wriggling and fighting them. Hoping he's calmer tomorrow. 

But of a rubbish day today. I tripped over one of Auroras toys when I was carrying Henry. He seems ok cause I somehow managed to stop myself falling on him but it's really shaken me up. Also had a meeting at out fertility clinic and we have had some bad news. Egg count is lower than previously thought. Feel a little upset but I'm blessed with three beautiful children already so I must be greatful. TTC has moved to this month though, I realised today that i would like more even if it means a smaller age gap and we don't have time to waste now. Possibly looking into freezing eggs and ivf if ttc is unsuccessful. If I can't have more then I'm ok with that but we are going to give it a good go before calling it a day.


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no sorry to hear xxx
Hope ye both OK xxx
Easy to fall. 
Combo if tiredness and focusing on bub and not being able to see fully where your going over them. Hugs
I've gone very clumsy lately xxx

Hugs about your eggs 
Best if luck for ttc xxx
Hope u catch fast with super healthy sticky bean xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Emily sleep been dire last two niggts.
Wriggling all night
Thrm huge poo in morn
Gas during the night.
Would u 
A change food time to early in day 
B give less food
C go back to milk only for few weeks
D change food type 

Thanks xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I think that's what it must be. I've become really clumsy too. He seems ok, he's got a small bruise on his finger and it's a little swollen but doctor said it's ok. I feel so guilty :(

We give the food earlier so it's got plenty of time to settle in his tummy. He eats about 4-5 spoonfuls. You could try and see if she's better on fruit or veg? Porridge didn't agree with my first two till they were 8ish months. It was a bit heavy for their tummies. 

Henry still not taking bottles properly. Doctor thinks fall might have just unsettled him as he's seems totally ok. Hate it when he won't feed.


----------



## Lucasmum

Edith is terrified when I sneeze it's funny but sad at the same time :haha:

We all have the cold except Lucas he missed out when we had the tummy bug so got that I'm sure he will get the cold next week :dohh:

I haven't even thought about introducing food yet, the closest she has had is dentinox teething gel which she seems to like :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs Maryanne xx
I'm sure he be fine
It could be teething? That's the only thing that used to slow Simon down on bottles :)
He was a huge feeder!! :)
It shakes u up when u fall doesn't it.
I get silly imagining falls they get properly hurt
And scare myself.
Hugs xx

I think Il just slow food down a whole lot
I think I went try too fast cos she loved it :)
Plenty time for her to start eating 
Just thought she was hungry with waking lots for boob.

Emily likes bonjella too Lucasmom :)
I think it tastes weird.

Hope Lucas escapes the bug entirely xxx

Hi Lynanne xxx


----------



## Lucasmum

Hope you and Henry are feeling better today and he is back at the milk :cloud9: I wouldn't worry about the bruise there will be plenty more as we all well know, sorry your egg count is low

I would probably go with eating earlier and maybe a bit less? lilesmom :flower:

Took Edith to be weighed today and she has only put on 4.5oz in 3 weeks, also dropped to just under the 50th centile, I'm not concerned about this she has plenty of reserve fat :haha: I was a little surprised if anything, but she's dropped her night feed, my word you'd think she was wasting away and suffering malnutrition they way the health visitor went on about :dohh: then they asked if she'd rolled yet I said no, she doesn't grip things to well either, I am officially the worst mum at the clinic c today especially when they told me they didn't think I was taking it serious :haha: that's maybe because by that point I'd got fed up of being lectured like a child and my eyes had glazed over :blush: see this is why I don't like health visitors :haha: may as well just sign Edith up for a failure in life right now, over weight underweight doesn't roll or grip useless child I tell ya :rofl:?


----------



## lilesMom

Emily hasn't even thought about rolling.
Not a notion of it :)
There is def nothing wrong
She just heaps prefers sitting.
So would anyone if u puke when u lie down.
I'm sure id get the tummy time lecture too
But only possible sometimes.
I'm sure Edith is flying it xxx


----------



## lilesMom

My hv is obsessed with postnatal depresion 
She asks repeatedly in any session.
Maybe sh ed gets bonus points for finding people with it.
Not dissing depression
Just her obsession with it :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Because I've suffered depression in the past, it's like a big red marker on Edith's file, they probably think she doesn't stand a chance with me as her mum :haha:

Though she's not stopped feeding today, they told me to offer the breast more during the day my response was like I've nothing better to do, if she's hungry I'll feed her! It's like she heard and took it on board I've managed to get nothing at all done today :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

That's the exact reason I avoid the health visitors. I only have Henry weighed at injection times and refuse to go to baby clinic. I bought a baby scales and I weigh him at home. Did with Aurora too. All the do is nag and act like they know it all. Henry rolls and grabs toys but his head is still wobbly. I'm not worried at all but I know if I took him to the clinic they would only lecture me about it and how it must be my fault ( I've recently been diagnosed with PTSD over Henry's birth and time in hospital and know I know everything will be blamed on that by them. That's why I avoided getting help at the beginning) Ignore them, don't let them upset you.


----------



## lilesMom

Mine keeps going on about how hard it must be looking after Simon 
Like he is a chore rather than my son 
And like I should be depressed 
Obviously I have days I wish he didn't have a stroke but he did so crying about it isn't gonna help any of us.
All hv.seem to suck....
My dad has depression and a few brothers
Maybe that's why she thinks I'm at risk 
Better than not giving a shite I suppose


----------



## lilesMom

Lady squish went in her big girl cot last night and it's a hit. 
Hurray 
Left one side off so I can cuddle her still
She was getting too big for us both to be comfy with her on me


----------



## lilesMom

Emily had banana today
She loved it but 5 hours later I saw it in her poo
She was a bit wriggly in between but not upset.
Normal reaction to something new ye think
Or avoid it for a bit?


----------



## maryanne1987

I'd say it's normal lilesmom. It's new for her tummy so she just has to get used to it. If she's having trouble just take it down to just 3 or 4 spoonfuls at a time till she gets used to it. Henry isn't on much more than that yet. He had apple and pear today. He wasn't so keen but Aurora was around to finish it :rofl: 

Glad it went well with her being in her cot. And don't worry everyone always says the same to me about having zack to care for and Aurora too. And then if I say I cope fine they look at me like I'm lying. Really annoys me.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
Pear seems to suit her.
I might stick to it for a little while. 

I get the same . People not believing me :)
U just adjust to anything and it becomes your norm

Simon slept through the night 
Em fed for for two hours on and off between 2 and 4 but other than that slept from 8.30 to nearly 7.
Huge sleep improvement
After just one better night and a comment from oh yest.
I'm back yo thinking about a third.
My mind is so switchy!!!
Think af is thinking about coming back
Getting spots and losing tons of hair
So my hormones r doing something.


----------



## lilesMom

Is it much harder with two quite small?
Thinking maybe ttc around sep of I could lose some weight first.
Rationally I should wait another year till em is nearly in school
And Simon in big school
But I don't want to in other ways :)


----------



## maryanne1987

I personally don't find it hard. I'm quite organised so we got into a good routine fairly quickly. And I don't have family to help or anything. It's just me and DH. Plus I homeschool too. I enjoy being so busy. Although I've got a friend who's children are 18 months apart who never leaves the house and admits it's a lot harder than she thought It would be. If I fall pregnant soon it will be 3 under 2.5 for us, but I'm kind of excited about the challenge. First fertile day today! If you think you can deal with it then go for it. We love close age gaps.


----------



## Lucasmum

I replied yesterday it's gone :growlmad:

Yay to good nights sleep 

I'm wondering if af is about to turn up, spots, major hair loss and cold sore :wacko: I thought it was back a few weeks ago but it turned into nothing same a few weeks before that :wacko:


----------



## lilesMom

My bro and sil r the same Maryanne.
They hve a 17 year old girl
But hve 4 under 5 then.
Very busy house but they do a fab job with their girls.
I think it depends on expectations going into it.
Tougher eve but two nearly asleep now
Mom soon to follow :)
I'll try lose weight and see where we r all at in sep :)
Oh is mad for it.
If I was fitter id prob go for it
In the hopes my back be better with less weight :)

Every 4 weeks I feel a bit af like.
Its getting stronger though
So would actually prefer it back now
To feel more normal .
My friend just got hers back .
Her daughter is 8 weeks ahead of em.
I know everyone differs though.

I'm giving up on food for em
She was very windy with tummy pains thus eve
I don't think she is ready.
I'll see how she goes.
I can always give her a teeny bit if she misses it.


----------



## lilesMom

When oh came home.
He took em so i could put on food
She bawled until I took her back .

Earlier today she was in her buggy
I was feeding Simon she was happy talking to us 
Until I picked up simes to give him a cuddle
She bawled again

Think she is the boss of the house :)
I thought Simon would be jealous not em :)


----------



## Lucasmum

I need to shift weight to help my back keep saying I'm gonna do couch to 5k, then I remember I've no trainers or a sturdy bra :haha:

Bought Edith a jumperoo today got it second hand for £20 bargain! She's not sure if she likes it yet but didn't cry in there so bonus :haha:


----------



## LynAnne

I'm with you on needing to lose the weight. I just don't feel like myself at all right now and I've got to be honest it really gets me down. I just don't know when I'm meant to fit in exercising when I'm busy with the wee man all day and then when DH comes home I'm exhausted! It'll get better now that the weather is picking up as we will be getting lots of walks in. When I'm having a badrink body confidence day I just try to remind myself that it grew the most beautiful baby and that makes it all worth it. Or at least I try to convince myself that I'm cool with the wobbles.

I can't believe my baby boy is 18 weeks tomorrow. How are our babies getting so big?? And all so gorgeous as well! He's got his last set of jags on Thursday and then we are away for my mum's birthday next Sunday to Tuesday so I'll have a busy week trying to work out all the a million things I need to take.

Hope you all have a lovely Mother's Day tomorrow!


----------



## lilesMom

So I'm not alone :)
Thanks
By 3.5 weeks with Simon I had lost baby weight.
But I only put on 1.5 stone
This time i put on 3 by the end
Whoops.
Oh well mommys day today so it can feck off :)
Happy mom day to ye xxx
I'm back walking so hopefully ill start toning up soon.
I blame c section and magic boobies :)
Well I cant blame myself can I.
Hee hee. 

Hope your all spoiled today xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I think ye hve different vaccine times to us.
Emily just had her second batch last week.
Very very little crying
And pretty much normal after them
Thank god
Much better than the first lot.
There was one less lot this time though.
Maybe that helped.

I ordered em a seat with toys too
Super seat forest friends :)
Think she will love it
Edith looks cute in her jumparoo


----------



## maryanne1987

I really want to lost some weight and am making more healthy choices with what I eat and with trying to walk more. Would love time to go to the gym but that's not going to happen anytime soon. 

Henry has his injections next week. Last ones now till 1 year booster. I'm dreading it already.

We are officially ttc!! 1dpo and feeling excited but terrified


----------



## Lucasmum

Hope you all had a fab Mother's Day I certainly did :flower:

Edith has her last set of injections this afternoon, not bothered by them but she wasn't good after the last lot :cry:

Edith went to sleep and was put into her cot about 2200 last night (she normally dozes on and off and stays with me and I change her nappy and give her a last feed about 2330, she then goes into the cot and wakes anywhere between 0700 and 0800) so come midnight when I went to bed she was still sound asleep I ummed and ahhed about doing her nappy knowing it would wake her and she'd need feeding, or was she going to wake at some awful hour? Decided to leave sleeping and she's still asleep :wacko: it's like someone took her batteries out :haha: how she is asleep is beyond me all the noise going on! Though she is starting to stir so I'm about to grab her for a feed :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

Wow that's fab to ye both
Ttc is so exciting
Crappy in parts but u don't get more exciting for the good bits xxx
Hope u catch fast xxx

That's some sleep 
Envious here :)
Missy sleeps 9-12 then wakes every hour after that.
Yawn!!!!
Think its reflux. 
She is very unsettled day sand night


----------



## maryanne1987

It is exciting! Don't think our timing was quite right this month so not expecting a bfp this month. 

That's a great stretch of sleep! Henry still sleeps well thank god. He does 10ish hours at night. It's bliss after having aurora that never sleeps more than 3 hours still. 

Awww no lilesmom. Hope she starts settling for you soon.


----------



## Lucasmum

When do you normally start testing? I'm crap at line spotting but love a look anyway :haha:

Right flyer I posted this morning I fed tubs and she would normally go back off to sleep I usually leave her with OH and get stuff done, but this morning she wasn't going back off so we all got up only been sat down 5 mins when she fell asleep, she is lazy :haha:

Injections this afternoon, she wailed and wailed and wailed this time :cry: she's fine ATM, she bled quite a bit also all over her white leggings :dohh:


----------



## maryanne1987

I normally start around 10dpo as I'm a total poas aholic :rofl: it's pointless really though as in all my successful pregnancies I've never had a bfp before 15dpo. I'm pretty sure this month it won't be happening though so probably won't bother testing. You can help me line spot when the time comes. 

Aww hope she's ok now. Henry bled lots last time and ruined his new dungarees. 

Does anyone else's little one stay awake a lot in the day? Henry barely sleeps all day. Maybe the odd ten mins here or there but that's it. Not complaining as he sleeps so well at night and he's no trouble even when he's awake, just seems odd to me.


----------



## LynAnne

That's so exciting that you're officially TTC now, Maryanne. I know that it'll take some convincing to persuade DH to start ttc again when I want to. I think I'd really like to try around november/December but I can see him making us wait longer until the summer or something. I'd be mad to try now though. I don't think I'd cope.

Connor is a bit hit or miss with naps. Sometimes he'll sleep for an hour in the morning and again in the afternoon with little catnaps and then other times I'm lucky if he'll sleep for more hands 15 minutes.

I'm having more difficulty getting him to sleep through the night at the moment. I think it's just sleep regression but it's driving me mad. Most nights he will sleep until 4ish before he starts fussing on and off until he wants up at 6:30. This morning though he woke up at 6:30, came "in" our bed for a cuddle and we fell back asleep until 8 am when DH woke us up as he was leaving for work. I'd like more nights like that please.

Lucasmum, Connor has his last set of jags on Thursday. Can't say I'm looking forward to that little scream again. It breaks my heart. Hope Edith is doing okay.


----------



## maryanne1987

Henry has his next week. I'm dreading it. Be glad to get them over with though. 

Hope Edith was ok last next lucusmum?

Hope everyone else is good today?


----------



## lilesMom

Exciting best of luck Maryanne xx

My brain is mush. Lil miss waking loads.
Wont sleep without boob
Hve start of mastitis cos her feeding all over the place.
But think its getting better.
I hope :)

Hope ye r all well.
I caught up earlier but didn't get chance to type.

Emily is really want III Ng more food
I'm struggling to keep it slow for her
She cries for more after she eats.
Hasn't slowed down her booby feeding at all


----------



## lilesMom

She just half rolled :)
I had her on her side. She finished it
And smiled :)


----------



## Lucasmum

Edith hasn't taken to well to the point njections, temp is sky high but controlled with calpol and is incredibly sleepy, that doesn't bother me as I know you need to sleep to get better, missed out on baby group today not much point all she would have done was sleep and feed :wacko:

Going to take her out after I've picked Lucas up to give us both some fresh air :flower:

You'd think I would take advantage of a sleepy baby and catch up on laundry or go through the cupboards all little things that need doing, but nope I've sat on my arse and messed about on facebook, the only useful thing I've done is wash up and make a cottage pie :haha: :blush:

It's the anniversary of my dads death today, 4 years ago he passed away, where have those years gone, it's crazy! He would have been 70 later this year, we would have had one hell of a party, think I may try and convince my mum we still should :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

U deserve some down time xx
Can I hvd some pie :) xx

That sounds like az nice v idea to hvd the party for your dad xx
Hugs xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Only just read this, hope your ok lucusmum. The party sounds a wonderful idea. 

Hope everyone else is well?

Henry's bottom two teeth are almost about to break through. I can't believe it. Aurora didn't get any till she was seven months, and zack was almost 8 months.


----------



## Lucasmum

Have the teeth come through yet? I keep expecting to see some as everything is in the mouth and is chewed to death but nothing yet :haha:

Easter holidays here the next two weeks so I have the big one here to drive me crazy :wacko:

Has it been 10 days yet can you test already :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

No. wish they would hurry up, they are really bothering him. They are so close you can see them clearly and can feel them but just won't break through. 

I'm about 8dpo. Gona try and hold off with testing for now. I never get early Bfps so it only stresses me out. I had some serious, pretty painful cramping all day Saturday though which was very unusual so just waiting to see what happens now. I really don't think our timing was right this month though.


----------



## Lucasmum

Any news on the testing :flower:


----------



## lilesMom

Fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## lilesMom

I was looking for special swing seat for Simon b'day
I put it on website group for cp I'm on to see if second hand one
They r 250 new from Ireland or 180 from uk
A lady messaged me with a free one.
Turns our her little guy died and her only condition is a photo of Simon enjoying it
And to gives it away free again when he us done with it.
I was so touched. 
Poor lady
Her son was only 9,


----------



## maryanne1987

I tested Thursday and bfn, AF should be due tomorrow if I have another 25 day cycle but I have a funny feeling that this month I ovulated later so may be looking st a longer cycle. It's so annoying as I wanted to take a relaxed approach but not knowing when I o'd is driving me insane. Will start temping next month if AF arrives. Gonna test tommorow though if she doesn't come.

Awww that is so sad but lovely at the same time. What a lovely lady. Hope Simon enjoys his swing. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## LynAnne

We bought Connor the fisher price spacesaver jumperoo today but we are sending it back because it's too small! Even at the highest setting his feet are completely flat on the floor. Think we might just suck it up and get the original one. It's a bit annoying because we only live in a flat so we wanted one that didn't take up lots of space. He loves his cousin's proper one that fits him perfectly on the first setting so he'll have lots of time to grow into it. So frustrating all the same. Can't seem to take it apart either so we will have to just hope that argos will accept it in its folded, assembled state!


----------



## LynAnne

Never mind that! DH put the seat in wrong, he numpty. Fito him now although he is already on the 3rd setting!


----------



## maryanne1987

No AF as of yet and four faint lines on different tests. Eeeek. I'm not calling it a bfp yet though. Just a waiting game now.

Glad you got it sorted lynanne. Henry's in the last setting too. He barely fits in his. Gone into 9/12 stuff today. He's massive!


----------



## lilesMom

Eeeekkkkk. 
Excited. 
Early congrats xxx
Hope it gets nice and dark over next few days xxx

Emily is between 9-12 and 12-24 
She doesn't look that big I think.
But smaller clothes don't fit her.

Conor looked adorable for dress up lynanne xxx

Hi Lucasmum xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you. Had a few darker lines this afternoon. It's looking like a bfp!!!!
If baby sticks around due date would be xmas eve! I can't believe it to be honest. I'm in shock. 

Emily looks like she long like Henry. Are you tall?


----------



## LynAnne

Ooh Maryanne that's so exciting! Any pictures of the tests?

I keep thinking about when I would like to start ttc. I think I'm good from September and then I'll just be waiting for DH to get on board to be honest. That might not be the easiest thing in the world though!


----------



## maryanne1987

This is the latest. I know it looks pretty clear but for the next few days I'm just going to keep testing and see what happens.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_5771.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LynAnne

Well, that's definitely positive but I totally get the testing for the next wee while though! So exciting and keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you Lynanne. I'm too afraid to get excited just yet. If they stay positive for a few days then I might start believing it.

You never know lynanne, your DH might be totally ready for another by then.


----------



## Lucasmum

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG :wohoo::wohoo: can't believe you have a bfp already 

What an earth are you all feeding you babies mine is a midget her feet don't touch the floor on the jumperoo at all 3-6 trews are still to long, I think I'm gonna have to pull her legs to stretch them out :haha:

Still not interested in solids so apart from a lick of an ice cream and a wotsit we haven't done anything here yet.

What a lovely gesture from the lady but so sad about her son, I hope Simon loves the swing :cloud9:

I mentioned to OH that we always said it wasn't fair on Lucas having a little brother or sister to play with when he was little and we shouldn't do the same with Edith he nearly fainted and said we will see :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Im still not 100% sure this one will stick. I just have a bad feeling. Which I've never been wrong with before. I'm not going to get excited just yet. I would love to be one of those women who can be happy when they get a bfp. If we do get a sticky one though it means baby is due on xmas eve. Our timing is dreadful Haha.

Henry's slowed down with his solids now. Barely touched any food all week, but I just take his lead. If he wants it it's there. 

You need to get working on him lucusmum!


----------



## lilesMom

Soo exciting xxx
Praying beanie sticks xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Looks like I was right, woke up to blood this morning. I'm doing ok though, glad I didn't let myself get excited. It's to be expected really as with low egg count usually comes poor egg quality. On to next cycle I guess.


----------



## LynAnne

Aww Maryanne, sorry to hear that.


----------



## lilesMom

Oh no 
Hugs xxx
So sorry hon xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies. I'm ok. Just need DH home. I won't tell him when he's in work. I know he will be upset which upsets me. Forgotten how hard this was. 

Hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Lucasmum

Lots of love and hugs Maryanne :hugs:


----------



## lilesMom

Huge hugs sweetie xxx
So sorry. 
U deserve much better. Xxx
Ur th best mom xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you so much everyone, I really appreciate it xx


----------



## lilesMom

How ye doing today xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Hope you are doing okay, Maryanne.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm ok thanks all. Was in a lot pain yesterday and had really really heavy bleeding which was unusual for chemical. Got checked over though to be safe and all is ok although even the doctors were confused why I was bleeding so much and I'm so much pain. I really had forgotten how hard even an early loss was. 

Hope everyone is is well today?


----------



## LynAnne

Am I the only one that takes "advice" badly and as a slight against my parenting skills? Made a comment about how stressful bedtime can be at the moment with Connor last night on Twitter and now SIL is full of advice. I know she means well but I find it so annoying.

Connor got hit pretty badly with the 3/4 month sleep regression and has been really out of whack since. Normal bedtime is between 10-11 depending on his feeding routine and he will have a 20 minute nap between 8-9 before then. Usually when we put him down to sleep he'll drift off really easily but the last couple of nights he's been chilled out until I put him in his crib and then he's wriggling and thrashing around like a mad man. Very frustrating when I'm tired too. Then he wakes up, or rather half wakes up, and starts kicking about during the night which totally disturbs me. I end up bringing him "into" bed with us so I can at least get some light sleep while he is out for the count. Then he wakes up between 6-7 for the day, falling back asleep and hour or two later for his first nap.

it's a bit all over the place, stressful and exhausting but it is fine. I'm confident that he's not overtired or anything like that. He's just really fussy with sleep.I have a sneaky suspicion that it has something to do with his crib being narrow and him banging his hands on the side but we aren't ready to move him into his own room yet.

Also, I may totally be in the minority here but am I the only mum that doesn't care about the lack of grown up time in the evening without baby? DH and I would be doing the same thing we do with him in he room :: watching tv/playing ps4. Either that or I'd spend my whole evening doing housework or being tempted to join Connor for an early night.

Sorry about the moan, i had nowhere else i could complain. As I say she's only trying to be nice and helpful but it always makes me feel a bit inadequate as a mum, like I'm doing somethig wrong or I don't know what I'm doing. It definitely comes from a good place but I can't help feeling judged.


----------



## lilesMom

Huge hugs Mary Anne xxx
So sorry beanie didn't stick xxx
Hope your not in pain now xx


----------



## lilesMom

It depends on my mood, what the advice is and the intention behind it.
Depends who it comes from too
But yeah I can take it as criticism sometimes xx.
When it's well intentioned I try to forget it and just do my own thing as I intended


----------



## maryanne1987

I have to be honest that now I'm not bothered by it but when I was a first time mum it did annoy me. Now I find myself giving advice to other mums who are having their first so I kind of understand it comes from a place of just trying to help. So now I'm kind of ok with taking advice if that makes sense. But yea on my first I hated it.

As for lack of grown up time I don't give a damn :rofl: I homeschool so my kids are around me all day everyday but I love it. I don't judge anyone who needs space from their children so I hate being judged on it myself.


----------



## lilesMom

I like to have kid free showers sometimes if that counts hee hee


----------



## maryanne1987

I like child free bathroom trips too :rofl: not that it happens often.


----------



## LynAnne

I know she only meant well but it just annoyed me. It was sort of the way that she implied I haven't done my own research on baby sleep habits/didn't know my own baby that irritated me. I'm probably just overly sensitive.

I don't know if DH would agree but I don't really mind not having "grown up only evenings". They've simply been replaced by family time where we are all together. Surely that isn't a bad thing? I do get that it isn't for everyone though but I seem to be thought of as some sort of weirdo for not craving it :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

No it's not a bad thing at all. I have always been the same. DH feels the same thank goodness but most people think we are odd as we really do enjoy our children's company. It's like there's this expectation that you must hate time with your children and look forward to bedtime. I do have a set bedtime for Aurora because of her age but as Zack's older he usually spends every evening down with us.


----------



## lilesMom

We r the same here. 
Although oh gets back up to go to his man cave room at times. 
But 98% of the time I'm happier with my kids
I do like a back massage 2-3 times a year 

I think I had kids to be with them 
Not to run away from thrm.
But I understand not everyone sees it the same as me.


----------



## Lucasmum

Not bothered by what people say, but to be honest that's my personality it's with all aspects of my life, can get me into trouble at times though :blush:

We don't have any us time Lucas' bedtime is 2100 so can't even think about getting Edith to bed till at least 2200, mainly because between 2100-2130 something is wrong with Lucas like he is thirsty or needs a wee or his arm may be falling off or he has an gnat bite or his head wobbled in a funny way or or or, well you get the picture :wacko: however her last feed is roughly 2300 and she goes in not long after I follow about 25 mins later, it's my time to relish sitting in the bathroom all alone playing games on my phone in peace :haha: we did the same with Lucas, we've had plenty of evenings alone together and will have plenty more so for now it doesn't matter.

Took Edith to be weighed the other day 3 weeks after she dropped in their wanky charts as she'd only put on 5.5 ozs so this three weeks she had put on 6ozs, she's just not feeding as much and is sleeping through so 2-3 dropped feeds she is perfectly fine but they look at me like I'm starving the poor bugger :haha: she is exactly 15lbs now hardly wasting away :dohh:

I hope your feeling better Maryanne, my last early loss was probably the most painful, I remember going to bed and getting up not long after had already took a ton of pain killers but took even more, not entirely sure if I fell asleep or passed out that night it was horrific lotsbof hugs :hugs:

Loving simons new swing he seems to really love it :cloud9:


----------



## lilesMom

He does afore the swing.
It's fab xxx
Thanks


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm ok. Feeling much better today. Honestly that loss was up there with one of my worst. It sound a crazy as it was only a chemical but the pain and bleeding was a lot more than some of my later losses. To be honest though I'm glad it happened sooner rather than later. It's still been heartbreaking but i find it easier to get through the earlier losses than the later ones. On to next month anyway. I'm trying to stay as positive as I can. 

He looked so happy in his swing lilesmom! I'm so glad he likes it!

Your little lady looks great lucusmum? It's not like she's skin and bone is it? If she was hungry you would know. Can't force a baby to eat if they don't want it. Zack never followed their charts and I used to get so much grief over it even though there was nothing I could do.


----------



## lilesMom

Maybe it was worse cos soon after having Henry 
Hugs hon.
Sorry it happened xxx
Out of my 4 losses.
The chemical one hit me least hsrd.
Less time to get attached and plsn.
But it's still awfull
Hugs hon xxx
Hope your physically better now xxx

Edith looks grest.
Kids eat what they want 
When they want. 
If a baby is hungry they be waking loads at night and cranky.
So not exactly ignorable!!!!
Stupid hv s

My gp told me I was over feeding emily
And would have to cut her bavk.
Um.... breast feed on demand.
And she said she was heading off the chart.
Then looked at get chart 
And said actually she was born on 95 percentile
And is staying on it
Gggr
They r never happy
Same Dr who advised me I'd find bf too difficult.
I only asked her about pumping while preg.
Not about if I should bf or not.
Doh
And I'd actually count her one of the good ones 
Ha ha 

Swing is fab.
I can put him in even with em in carier.
He loves it
Better weather needed now so I don't have to blanket him in it for ten mins 
It was gonna be for bday
But I always end up giving him his pressie early. 
Cos I'm big kid
Plus he get more use out of it 
Now weather is dry mostly
And on easter hols


----------



## maryanne1987

The doctors couldn't explain it. My scans were completely normal at the hospital and I'd already had tests at the fertility clinic to make sure it was ok to ttc so it's all a bit of a mystery. I have to have a smear next week to rule out anything sinister but they said it's just precaution. Might never know what went on but to be honest I just want to put it behind me now. 

I give presents early too! I find it hard to keep them, so always end up then having to buy more. Glad it's not just me. 

Henry's off the charts, in not bothered though. I've always demand fed when I've breast or bottle fed. No way am I leaving my baby hungry. If he asks for milk he gets it.


----------



## LynAnne

Honestly I think that so long as baby is eating and gaining some weigt then it doesn't really matter. All our babies are perfect no matter their weight or their point on the percentile line. We haven't had Connor weighed since he had a check at 15 weeks and I honestly don't plan on getting him officially weighed again. He'd been sticking on the 40th percentile line pretty much.

I think he might be teething. He's showing lots of signs: not eating his bottle, restless nights, drooling, chewing on his hands and toys. I'm not seeing teeth buds though but he's got all the other tell tale signs. I hope that if he is then he isn't effected too badly by it.

Maryanne, I feel like it doesn't matter how short a time you are pregnant, how early you lose a pregnancy they are really upsetting. You can't help but get even just a tiny bit hopeful even when you try not to. I hope you are doing okay today.


----------



## Lucasmum

I give pressies early as well :blush:

We are defo teething, the drool is evil, it's lie some of her pipe works not connected if I didn't know better I'd call a plumber :haha: she's quite keen on the teething gel though 

I think Edith's trouble well the reason they are concerned about the slow weight gain, is because she put on reallly well at the start and jumped from just below 50th to 75th, she is back just below 50th, so all they are seeing is this "massive" drop when it's just back to where she started, I will show concern for how she moves up and down the chart once they update their sodding charts, I am the health visitors worst nightmare :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

Henry's tooth came through yesterday, the second one isn't far behind. He's drooling like crazy but isnt miserable or grumpy at all. He really is such a good baby. Can't even remember last time he cried. So different to his sister. Probably will never have a baby this good again so I'm going to make the most of it.

Hope everyone had a lovely easter.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope ye r all good xxx
No sign of teeth here
But definitely working on them.

Went to open farm today with my sis.
Disaster. 
Simes got a yucky fit that wiped him out
So had to leave soon after feeding emily.
She screamed the whole 50 mins home from reflux.
Pulled in and calmed her but bawling again the min back in car 
Glad to be back in my sanctuary.
Aka home.
Simon playing with the washing machine.
Em on boob.
All happy xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sorry you had a rough day lilesmom, is Simon ok now? I feel your pain, Aurora threw an epic tantrum at the park today and screamed non stop for almost two hours. My ears are still ringing from the noise. Chocolate buttons finally stopped it. Terrible twos early I think.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon. 
He is changing meds still so is a bit all over the place.
I just got envy of all the parents with kids who can walk and play.
Gets me some days.
We r ok,again now.xx

Hurray for buttons 
They r great 
We use them for casting and appointments here too.
Hee hee. 
Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I still get days like that lilesmom. Some days I feel so overwhelmed by Zack's disabilities and wish he could lead a more normal life, for him mainly but sometimes for me too as it's so tough somedays. It's hard being a special needs mummy sometimes. Hope your ok now. Hugs


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon. Xxx
That's exactly it.
Would love if he could have some time just with regular kiddie challenges 
Not meds epilepsy cp,
Etc.
Not fair on him all he has to put up with.
This med has him zonked.
He is like a little zombie for half the day.
Can't eat much cos it makes him nauseous too.
I hate that I'm giving y him the stuff that does this to him.
But without it he wouldn't be here.
He should adjust
But I just hate seeing him suffer.
Xxx

How u doing xxx.
Hope u r holding up OK xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Your a fantastic mum and your doing what's best for him. He's very lucky to have you. 

I'm ok. Trying not to dwell on things and carry on. Almost back to fertile days again, it's come around really fast. Hoping we have better luck this month.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks xx

Hugs hon.
Hope u get sticky bfp. Xxx
It did seem to come round quickly.
Best of luck hon xxx


----------



## LynAnne

I know I'm the only FTM here but does anyone else feel like weaning is a complete minefield? Or rather did any of you? We haven't started weaning him yet but seeing as he is 5 months tomorrow I'm starting to look into it more and more. Planning on starting weaning in the next month or so. Ideally I'd like to do BTW but I don't actually know where to begin. I wouldn't be opposed to a bit of a combination though. My sister does jars and pouches about 95% of the time with her 11 month old so I can't really ask her about it and I don't have anyone else to give me lots of info. Even now my neice only has tiny little pieces of solid foods - not much bigger than a crumb. BLW seems to be way bigger things like carrot sticks and stuff but that sounds scary/makes me worry I'd be doing something wrong. Stupid I know.

Can anyone enlighten me to the best first foods? Best finger foods for a 6 month old?


----------



## maryanne1987

I can't to give much advice on babyled as it's never worked for either of my other two so didn't attempt it with Henry. Aurora almost choked herself and with zack it delayed his weaning massively as he couldn't figure it out so we just do homemade purée and will gradually thicken it up over time. Around 6 months I will start giving finger foods too, pieces of banana, toast, cucumber, rice cakes and let him experiment with them. I think the main thing with baby led weaning is to remember at the start the won't eat what you give them. It's a slow process and just letting them figure out how to eat by themselves. They will gag, but that's apparently how they learn. I couldn't cope with it though as I'm too much of a worrier. We were very lucky with Aurora, once we stopped babyled and went to homemade purée she was weaned really easily, by ten months she was eating what we were.


----------



## lilesMom

I've weaned Simon and was still nervous this time round do don't feel bad.
U want to be as relaxed as poss
Pick a good time, baby not too hungry 
But not overly full.
Don't mind mess.
Babies love it and look soo cute covered by food.
Hee hee
I've always done purees first. 
Then let them taste or suck on my food as I think they become able.
My biggest mistake was thinking I had to get them onto food too fast.
Of they skip a day when starting out, don't stress
They only need milk for ages. 
Old saying, food before one is just for fun. 
Hope that didn't come across preachy.
Just done stuff I found helped me.
Ye will do great xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Just ordered opk an preg test.
Broody still here
So might just jump in.
Now to sound out oh hee hee 
No af but my sis got bfp before it


----------



## maryanne1987

OMG lilesmom are you ttc too now? That would be awesome. You should go for it. Close age gaps are amazing. It's my o day today, praying for a sticky one this month. Although dreading being in the tww again, it drags so much!


----------



## lilesMom

I wanted to be ttc too.
But oh said no
Think he thought I wasn't serious 
But I am.
I'm staying home lots with two.
So I may as well have 3.
I'm going to talk to him properly when I get a chance. 
Probably won't get bfp without af anyway. 
But be good to let it up to nature.


----------



## lilesMom

Really hope u get sticky bfp this month hon.
U deserve it soo much xxx
How r ye all


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks Hun. Maybe have a more serious discussion about it. I honestly think if you think you can manage then go for it! I'd prefer to raising mine all together rather than spacing them out. If we get a bfp this time then I'm saying this will be my last although DH I know would love 5. I think I would too if it wasn't for the low egg count and the losses. I had honestly forgotten how hard it was.


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah I'm afraid to wait. 
It took us two years and 3 losses after si to hve emily.
So if we waited and repeat then it might not happen.
I do know I want third really.
Was thinking of waiting but honestly think it might be easier sooner while both still relatively small. 
Then when school comes around they all be close ehough.
Rather than getting some to school and starting over at same time.
We have all the stuff 
I'm in the swing of milky boobs and waky nights. 
I know I'll have days I'll think I was crazy 
But u get that even with one 
Hee hee

Our memories r short. 
I've almost convinced myself I never had mc a at all 
Hugs.
Hope this month is good to u xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I have those I thinking crazy days all the time. Everywhere we go people seem to tell us we are crazy for having them so close, but I honestly don't care as I love it. Only time it's a real struggle is getting out and about. I hate double pushchairs!


----------



## lilesMom

I hate double buggy too
But getting used to it.
Looks like no for now from oh.
I get why.
In one way it makes sense.
But still disappointed


----------



## lilesMom

Wish I hadn't ordered tests now.
They will only torment me in the house.
Doh 

Emily giggling in her sleep on boob. 
Cutie


----------



## maryanne1987

Did you have a talk? Did he say why it's a no? I'm sorry lilesmom, hopefully he will change his mind soon and you can put them to use. 

Awwww I love sleepy giggles. Henry giggles in his sleep. It's adorable. Always wonder what makes him laugh in his dream.


----------



## lilesMom

It was a pretty definite no.
He thinks it be too much for us.
To be fair I would have to have section again 
And not be able to lift Simon or probably em.
So a lot of it would fall to him for first two months.
But on the other hand
He does no child minding aka parenting till they hit at least one.
He doesn't do babies 
But loves kids when interactive 
I'm a bit peed off but understand why 
I even half agree cos it's busy as it is.
But after first three months it wouldn't be a million times harder.


----------



## lilesMom

I like to think she is dreaming of me playing with her when giggling.
She only giggles at Simon and me


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm sorry lilesmom :( it's tough when your heart and head say different things. You can want something so much and knowing that it wouldn't be practical doesn't make it easier. Hopefully very soon you will be back to ttc.

We didn't end up dtd last night anyway. We had a really bad row which is unusual for us but it ended up with me making him sleep on the sofa. We haven't spoken this morning either, I've purposely avoided him so he went to the gym and for a run. Not sure I will be speaking to him later unless he apologises either. So dtd is looking unlikely tonight too. On the plus side I still haven't a positive opk yet, looks like I'm going to be ovulating late this cycle so if we make up in the next few days then we may still catch the egg but the way I feel at the moment he's not coming near me at time soon.


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs hon.
Hope opk waits until ye makes up 
Xxx
Def wouldn't feel like dtd when mad with them. 
My libido was waking up.
But weirdly think it was linked to possibly new bub.
Cos its vamoosed again now its off the table.
Its probably better for us all not to ttc right away.
Still a bit sucky though.

Hope ur oh apologises in time xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

He did apologise when he got back the gym. Still not sure if I fancy baby making but we will see. He's keen not to miss this month but I feel pretty yuck after our row. We hardly ever row so I'm still upset by it. 

Awww Hun, I bet it is. Try not to let it get you down. You could be one of those who gets a surprise bundle before af comes back anyway. Its happened to so many of my friends.


----------



## lilesMom

Fights suck.
I always feel residual Gggrr for a bit after. 
Best of luck for timing to go your way this month xxx
Glad he said sorry.
Oh never does with words. 
But will cook dinner r do something to make up.
Hve had to take the actions speak louder than words, instead of staying cross. 

We managed to avoid surprises for over ten years before Simon so probably not. 
Don't think he is saying never anyway 
Just not now. 
We rethink in a bit.
Thanks hon xx


----------



## maryanne1987

DH hates saying sorry too but he still will apologise as he knows I won't let it go if he doesn't. Plus this time I deserved an apology. He called me cold hearted for not crying over the loss. Takes a lot to get me that annoyed but I went mental. I'm not a cryer, never have been. Plus after so many losses I'm kinda numb to it to a certain degree. Doesn't mean I don't care. Hopefully won't be rowing again anytime soon. I hate it. Im still worked up over it now. He is really really apologetic and said he didn't mean it but that's the issue with rows, once it's said it's hard to take back. 

How's Simon now? Is he ok on the new meds now?


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs hon.
I'd be soo mad too.
Everyone handles loss differently xxx
Oh didn't cry after our losses except the first one
But I got that we all grieve in our own ways.
Doesn't mean we don't care. 
Huge hugs xxx
I didn't cry much after my fourth eother.
I only had two days thinking I was preg
And felt wrong
So kept myself detached.
We do what we had to to protect ourselves and our kids.
Can't fall apart for their sake too.
Xxx

Simon is ok.
Eating a little but bare min
Has to sleep after meds 
Bit zonked still buy better than he was.
Epilepsy sucks
Sometimes the meds honestly suck more.
Gone back to playschool this morn
But he naps there if he needs to


----------



## maryanne1987

Those were my points, one, I had a feeling something was going wrong anyway so didn't let myself get attached to the idea, and two, if I fell apart then who takes care of the children? He said aid he didn't mean it and was just speaking in anger but I'm still hurt by it. He can sleep on the sofa a few more nights lol. 

Poor boy. It's so unfair children being ill. Can his conditions ever improve or will he have it this bad all of his life?


----------



## lilesMom

So sorry thought I answered xxx

I've said stuff I really didn't mean in a fight
The aim is to wound the other one.
Huge hugs hon xxx
I'm sure he really didn't mean it
Was just lashing out xxx

Simes can and can't improve 
His injury won't improve.
Most of the left side of his brain is scar tissue 
But his functionality and if we get in top of his epilepsy. Then developmentally he can improve. 
Which is great.
But he will always hve some degree of impact from it 
It's just to lessen it as much as we can xxx


----------



## lilesMom

After saying accidents won't happen. 
We may have used an expired condom.
We had a bag of them from before and never checked the date. 
There r two lots in the bag. 
Some expired some not 
Don't know which one we used.
Chances r it's still not going to result in anything 
Cos might have been in datw.
Could still hve been use able even if not 
Plus no af back. 
Be funny if it did happen
But exceptionally unlikely


----------



## lilesMom

Google says only more likely to break
It didn't break so that's that


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry million posts.
I'm back to wanting to ttc again. 
Just cos I thought for a millisecond maybe there was a chance.
Asked oh for a time frame. 
Not even an exact one
He keeps just saying in the future.
Gggrrr
Even if I knew I had x amount to wait 
Even if it was a year or two. 
Better than bring left hanging


----------



## LynAnne

I'm the same, lilesmom. I would really just like to know roughly when DH would be on board for #2 but he just says sometime in he next couple of years. I've made it clear that I'm good any time from September time so it'll be up to him from then. He also knows that I don't really want a bigger age gap than 3 years if we can avoid it. To be fair, he just totally changed his mind one day when we started TTC for Connor, before all the losses. I bet he'll do the same second time round. It's hard having to wait on them.


----------



## maryanne1987

He looks like such a happy young man with all he has to deal with, you must be so proud of him lilesmom. 

I'm sorry lilesmom, that must be tough. I can totally understand wanting a date as it would drive me insane otherwise. Especially if it was something I really wanted. Hope both of you get the answer you want very soon. 

Don't think I'm in with a chance this month anyway as we only managed to dtd once. And that was about 2 days before O.


----------



## lilesMom

2days before ov is my magic day.
Gives enough time for swimmers to be up there. Waiting to pounce hee hee.
Best of luck.
I've got preg twice with just doing doing it that day.
And never missed that day the other 4 times xxx

It is irritating being left hanging isn't it.
Even a rough time frame be good.
But like u oh could come along next week and say yeah.
He is away in 4 weeks.
I've a weird feeling he might say yeah after that.
But might be wishful thinking 

Simon is great.
He honestly squeezes all joy he can out. 
Despite all he has to put up woth.
He is heaps better today thank God 
Got my happy chappy back again


----------



## maryanne1987

I won't lose hope just yet then. Keep your fingers crossed for me. 

Glad he's feeling better. The kids that are really suffering always seem to be the ones who never stop smiling. I've noticed with zack that although he goes through so much he's always so happy. Makes me so proud.


----------



## lilesMom

I'll keep my fingers crossed for u xxx

The min he feels better he gets soo giddy 
Poor little guy is really grateful when he starts to feel good again. 
I'm delighted he seems to hve turned the corner again. 
Let's hope this med works and no more switching. 
Cross your fingers for us.

Hve to take em for hip xray today
Just routine cos good few kids in my family needed hip brace and or monitoring 
I'd say she us fine though.

She loves rolling now. So cute
Has really found her voice wit the last week.
Really squeaky. So cute. 
Except when Simon asleep beside us 
Hee hee


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope it goes ok. All mine have have them as creases on bum that should line up don't. Think goodness all of them have been ok though. Zack did walk for a very long time but that was due to his disability and the arthritis and not his hips. 

Henry loves to shout. It's very cute. He's such a good boy.


----------



## lilesMom

We were in and out super fast 
Results be sent to me in under 4 weeks.
I think it will be fine. 
Thanks 

Can zack walk every where now hon.

How long till testing time.
Your one of the good people who wait aren't u 
I'm chronic early test 
Extra disappointed that wat.
Decided to do opk 
Not even faint line.
My body must still be dedicated to milky boobs


----------



## maryanne1987

He can walk short distances but needs a wheelchair for long walks or days out. But I'm just glad he can walk cause they did think he never would. 

I'm about 6dpo at the moment, I really don't want to get caught up in testing this this cycle after the chemical so I'm going to wait for a few days after AF. 

Awwwww hopefully once she starts weaning your cycles will come back. Hopefully by then your OH will be on board with ttc.


----------



## lilesMom

That's brilliant he can walk. 
If Simon could walk bits I'd be delighted. 
Should do someday
I'm hoping he surprise us and take off sometime
Like he did with bum shuffling and knee walking.
Knee walking is soo close to regular walking 

Hope u get lovely sticky bfp hon xxx
U soo deserve it xxx

Yeah I'm actually glad I'm not ov
Cos now I know even if we were ttc 
Nothing probably happen. 
Makes me feel like I'm not missing out 

Emily starting to really like putting weight on her feet. 
Be lovely if my two walked together


----------



## LynAnne

I have realised today that I still really want to have 4 kids. I come from a big family (I have 5 sisters) and I really want that myself. I think that DH on the other hand would ideally like two which makes me a little sad. That said I don't even know if we could afford/have space for/ be able to have 3 let alone 4 so maybe I shouldn't get ahead of myself and just be happy with the one I have right now. My SIL just announced her 3rd (we've known since she was 6 weeks) and it's got me feeling all broody. Just have to wait.

Hope this month is your month Maryanne. You deserve it. I remember what it's like to want to put off testing as long as possible to avoid heartbreak. Not that I was ever very good at resisting temptation.

Lilesmom, I hope O and DH deciding he is ready to ttc will coincide for you.


----------



## lilesMom

Could ye split the difference and go for 3
Hee hee 
Hope he feels ready soon hon xxx
Be great if we had next kids close in age too xx

We r buying special trike for simon off the lady we got the swing from too.
He is going to be one happy birthday boy


----------



## lilesMom

I've the tests put on a high shelf now
Hoping out of sight out of mind.
To be revisited possibly when af returns

I've been saying 3 is the magic number to myself 
But I wouldn't be surprised if I wanted more after but hoping I'll feel done if I had 3


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you so much ladies. Means a lot to have your support, your all fab. 

I've always wanted a big family too lynanne. It was tough when I thought I'd only ever have one. I've always wanted 4 but the roles are reversed for us as DH would happily have 5 or 6. I'm not sure weather to compromise and say 5 or stick to my guns and say I'm done at 4. I'm also the one who puts off ttc, which has sometimes upset DH. It's a tough situation to be in when you both don't agree.


That would be so lovely if they both walked together lilesmom. Does your OH want a big family lilesmom?


----------



## LynAnne

We'll definitely be trying for two. Neither of us want Connor to be an only child if we can avoid it. At least we are on the same page there even if we don't know when that will be. To be fair having 3 or 4 really depends on our living and financial situation. I just know I wanthink more and I'll be sad if I can't have that big family.


----------



## maryanne1987

I always wonder how people afford really really big families. We have 3 and it's bloody expensive. We can manage 4 but that's part of my reason for saying no more after that is that I want to be able to give the kids a great childhood and not financially struggle. We have to move already as we are so short on space. Saving st the moment for somewhere nice, just can't decide where.


----------



## lilesMom

Oh is hard to pin down to a number.
He isn't a big talker.
But he used to always say he wanted loads 
And I used to think two.
But now I do not feel done 
It's so hard to predict how u will feel in the future before u hve any kids.

My mom and dad had 12 of us.
Never lots of money s growing up.
But never hungry and loads of love.
Money isn't a big priority for me.
But need enough to live on at the same time 
I think u adjust to what u hve and kind of live by that.


----------



## maryanne1987

Cause we home ed we do have to be careful with money as tutors are pretty expensive. Plus there's equipment and then the fact I couldn't give them all the time they would need one on one. The compromise would be school but I really wouldn't want that so I'd be happy to have less to make sure we could still teach them at home. I think if we had more than 4 financially it would be too much for us. 

12, wow, that must be amazing. I don't have family, my nan raised me, it's the same for DH. Maybe a reason why we want lots of kids.


----------



## lilesMom

That comment wasn't meant as criticism. 
Money is obviously a consideration in all house 
But somewhat irresponsibly it's my last consideration. 
I'm good at stretching stuff. 
And I buy most if my clothes in lidl now. 
Shouldn't admit that
Maybe if I lost the weight I'd feel differently about clothes.
I'm rambling now.
When u said home school I thought it was just u.
But that makes sense they would need tutors too. Xxx
Must be very expensive.
Do state give any help?
Hope they do cos your saving them money home schooling.
It should be supported. Xx

My mom was born in a mom and baby home 
And fostered out to an OK but not very loving neighbour of my.mom at age 4.
My dad's mom went away to England and left him with his nan.
I don't know either of my grandfathers.
Mom and dad always said that's part of why family matters so much to them.
That and moms addicted to babies 
Hee hee.
Think I caught the bug.

I'm giddy thus morn.
Little missy up at 6
But wriggled all night the goose.
She is lucky her smile is soo lovely. 

I think I've made peace with the whole waiting thing.
For now anywa


----------



## lilesMom

Giving them proper time would def be a huge thing for me.
I think kids should feel like your life revolves around them.
Hard to do if loads and loads 
But to be fair to mom and dad
I always knew I could go to them for anything
They always made time if needed


----------



## LynAnne

My parents had six girls and yes money was right sometimes but I think you always find a way to manage. There was always food in the cupboards, clothes on our backs. We didn't have abroad holidays very often until I was 15 and by then my older sisters were working and so paying their way. When we were younger we always went on holiday somewhere in the UK though so we didn't miss out. Sometimes we couldn't have the newest gadget or toy or clothes but honestly other than the very rare occasion I didn't care. My youngest sisters were a bit of a surprise (kids 5&6) and they were twins so that was an adjustment at the time.

For me, it isn't necessarily about having all the money for everything. All my best memories from my childhood are days spent wit has the whole family at Christmas or in the summer doing things together, minimum money required. I feel like so long as we can pay our bills, feed & clothe our kids with a bit to spare for fun things/saving then I'll have the 4! At the moment I'm a stay at home mum but once all the kids are in school I'd want to at least get some part time work which would help a bit.

Obviously this is not meant as a dig at anyone who thinks that being financially able to have kids means having the abroad holidays every year or the newest things or whatever
Just my way of seeing it.


----------



## maryanne1987

I didn't think it was criticism at all lilesmom :) other than home ed I totally agree money isn't a massive deal. I mentioned my nan raised me, but as she only had her pension we were a very very low income family. I had very little growing up but I had a happy childhood which was much more important. Before my nan took me in in lived with my mum and dad and although they were very financially stable I was abused so money doesn't mean happiness. Unfortunately as home schoolers get no financial assistance we do have to consider their education as I do want it to be the best we can provide. Tutors run at £20 an hour so although I do most of the teaching myself even just 4 hours tutoring a week in English and maths which is what zack has now is £80. Multiply that for more children and we are going to be broke lol


----------



## lilesMom

The baby store.ie has moby wrap for 64.50euro
Includes accessory pack with drool pass and extension thing for toddlet.
Goes up to 44 pounds.
Half thinking of ordering for the extra 9 pounds
Could sell on again for similar price cos normally lots more.
Ye ever use moby
Thanks xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Moby wraps are lovely. My favourite is a moby. Although I find Henry's a bit heavy for it now. They sell on really really well too. Especially if you sell them through a baby wearing group.


----------



## lilesMom

Closeandcalm.co.uk
Hve it for 56 pound.
I'm finding very little Google info on it. 
It's the moby comfort carier


----------



## maryanne1987

Ah just looked, my moby is a stretchy wrap. That's a bit like a Mei tai. It looks nice. I'm quite tempted. Looks really comfortable.


----------



## lilesMom

I didn't see your posts. Xx
My phone battery v low cost might disappear 
I agree lynanne. 
Hol abroad sounds like do much hassle with simons chair, meds afo etc anyway. 

God that is expensive maryanne xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah I said moby wrap instead of carier by accident sorry xx


----------



## maryanne1987

We don't holiday abroad, Zack would never cope. Like you said it's too much hassle taking wheelchairs and meds etc and I don't think he would cope on the plane. 

It's really nice. Just showed DH as we need a new carrier.


----------



## lilesMom

You were saying that on fb.
I'm very tempted too.
Think I might order one later


----------



## lilesMom

How ye all doing xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm good thanks Hun, how's everything with you? Hope everyone is well!


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah. Si much better thanks xx
Emily flying but teething 
All good. 
Starting to plan an extension to our house now.
We can sleep downstairs then.
Si getting do heavy to lift now.
It will take time cos haved to get planning
But be great when we can do it.


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your all ok. That will be good, I remember you saying you couldn't have a stairlift. Planning is a nightmare isn't it. We applied to extend but kept getting no's so now we have to move. I don't mind thoughascwe have wanted to relocate for a while so it's a great opportunity.


----------



## lilesMom

I'm hoping we get planning straight off 
Applying for grant too. 
Should be entitled but found out from other parents there can be a wait 
Ggggrrr.

Ye moving far? Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

We aren't sure yet. Possibly Scotland. Or maybe back to London. Where ever the best work is for DH. The plan is to emigrate in 5/6 years though so we won't be settling for too long. If we buy a house we will be renting it out when we move abroad. We just need our registered wedding done (we are already married but it's not legal in the uk, very long story) and ideally be finished having baby's before we go. 

I love the photos on Facebook, cant believe how much Emily looks like you!


----------



## LynAnne

Hope you get planning nice and easily, lilesmom. I bet it would make life 10x easier with Simon. Also I agree with Maryanne, Emily looks so much like you! They are both gorgeous. 

Loved your pictures today, Maryanne. Aurora looks like a right wee monster - in the cutest way possible! Where would you like to move when you go abroad?

I'd bloody love to buy a house but we don't really have the deposit or the finances to to take a bigger mortgage. Fortunately we do have a pretty big two bedroom flat but even with the three of us it feels so full of stuff. I really wish we had a loft for more storage, a garden for the dog and Conn once he is bigger and a bath! Our bathroom only has a shower and oh man do I wish we had a bath some days!! Maybe in a couple of years - or once baby 2 is on the way.


----------



## maryanne1987

She is a cheeky little monkey. I love her so much though. We are thinking of Canada as we have good friends there but theres job opportunities for DH in America and New Zealand so we shall see. It's going to be exciting, just gotta save and save some more. 

I feel your pain with things being cramped lynanne. We live in a house but it's very very small. We need to move ASAP as we have no room at all. Although we are lucky that we do have a small field as a garden, I will miss it as it's great for the children. We this house as at the time we never thought we would have more children, was great for me DH and zack but now it's so cramped.

So bad news here again. Unfortunately I've had another chemical. I started getting positives two days ago but started bleeding last night. Although I'm really upset I feel it's happened for a reason. I went for bloods this morning to confirm but had a call a few hours later saying I needed to go to the hospital ASAP. Bloods showed I urgently needed blood thinners so although I'm upset if I hadn't have lost the baby I'd never have known and could have become really ill or developed a blood clot. Hopefully the blood thinners now will make our next egg a sticky one.


----------



## LynAnne

Aww, Maryanne, I'm so sorry to hear that! I hope you are okay. Lucky that you got your blood tested and caught needing blood thinners before you were ill. Hope next one is sticky!


----------



## maryanne1987

I really hope so. Feel like calling it quits at the moment. Said to DH that if it happens again then I'm probably going to call it a day as I can't go back to loss after loss again. This time they are earlier than my other losses but it's still bloody hard. I'd forgotten how heartbreaking it is.


----------



## LynAnne

Yeah even the early losses hurt. I was so close to giving up when I fell pregnant with Connor so I understand that feeling. You try so hard not to get too attached in those first few days and weeks but it's never that simple.


----------



## maryanne1987

Last time I held backalot so although it hurt I held it together. This time I really got too attached. I got a 2-3 on a digital befire AF was even due, I'd been really really sick, so I assumed all was going great. I will be ok though. I've got a few more hours here at the hospital as have to have another blood test before I go but I just want to be home now. Gotta wear silly compression socks for 6 weeks now too because of blood clot risks. It's just been a horrible day. At least I have a reason for the losses which in a small way makes it's little easier. 

Hope everyone is having a better day than me and babies are all doing well?


----------



## LynAnne

It never gets easier, does it? I'm so sorry, lovely. 

We've had a lovely day with my sister and neice out in the garden in the sunshine. I love spending time with them, especially when the weather is nice. Bit of a chilly wind but not freezing. Weather is meant to be quite good again tomorrow so hopefully DH will be up for making the most of it.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks lynanne

If I get to go home tonight we will be going out tomorrow. Weather is meant to be nice so will take the children somewhere where they can burn off that energy and where aurora can't cause mischief. She loves feeding the ducks so most likely somewhere that has a pond.


----------



## Lucasmum

Just had a massive catch up been so busy the last few weeks with the end of Lucas' hockey season and making it to the national finals again, which were the weekend just gone as you probably saw on Facebook they won their semi final but lost 8-1 in the final coming in second place in the country, so they couldn't retain being first but second is pretty blooming good 

Little lady is good, still doesn't roll over and I don't reckon she will anytime so , she is wanting to crawl and gets in the right position but can't make it anywhere :haha: she sits up now and when I get the inclination to get of my arse and go shopping I'm going to pick up ice cube trays and make her some mush but mainly will be baby led weaning, ha a meal out sat and she say playing mainly with some squash and cauliflower she is more than ready for this, did try puréed carrot but she got sick really sick! Wasbonly a cough and cold but she managed to get it really really bad :cry:


----------



## maryanne1987

You must be so proud lucusmum. He did so well. Hockey star in the making there! 

Henry's eating lots of finger foods now. He's trying to crawl too but doesn't put his arms out so he's basically just pushing himself round on his face :rofl: not sitting unaided yet though and still doesn't have great head control. He's has to have an X-ray on his back to find out what's going on. I'm not to worried but the doctors just want to check that his lumbar puncture did no damage. I'm sure he will catch up though.


----------



## LynAnne

Well done, lucas! You must be so proud.

Connor is doing great, if keeping me up too much at night! Honestly almost had a little breakdown last night as he kept me awake for two hours in the middle of the night. I don't cope well with little sleep! He rolls over and scoots about on his tummy but hasn't learnt to crawl yet. Possibly not too far off though. He also sits unaided really well. 

We started weaning him last Monday. So far he's tried some broccoli, cauliflower, carrot and mashed potato. Essentially anything I've been making I've given him a little plain bit. Broccoli was definitely his favourite though. He loved chomping on it. He's only ever eats a little bit but it's all about tryig new flavoura and textures while having a bit of fun. I still completely feel like I have no idea what I'm doing though but he seems happy.


----------



## lilesMom

Tried to reply but my phone went.bonkers
Congrats to Lucas xxx

Its funny how they focus on different things. 
Emily can roll tummy to back and back to tummy and can do circles on floor. 
Can mostly sit b forgets if something interesting in reach 
But no sign of crawl or twin knees at all


----------



## lilesMom

Gggrrr phone is driving me nuts posted cos mouse woke. 
It just disappeared my second post.
She is a boob monster and sleeping badly the last week

Had vaccines today do could be long night. 

Hope Henry xray is all clear xx
Emily hip one was clear 
Hurrsy.

Sounds like conor h taken to food.
Hurray xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

How is everyone doing? 

Henry has his second tooth now. He's growing up too fast. He's 7 months soon. Anyone else feel it's flying by?


----------



## lilesMom

Yup me too
Em be 6 months next week
If next 6 go same she be 1 before I realise it!!


----------



## maryanne1987

Me and DH were only saying that last night. I don't want my baby to be one. It's bad enough Aurora is 2 in 3 months. Wish they stayed smaller for longer. 

Hope all is ok with Simon?


----------



## lilesMom

It eally has flown by
Way more so than first time 
Probably busier with 2 so goes faster. 
Simon is good. 
Still has fits everyday but eating again
And steadier and happier
Thank God 
Had a little party yesterday for his bday 
It's not till next weekend
But eoin is away at brew fest next weekend 
So had it now instead. 
Was nice
We r all wrecked today 

Hope all well ladies. 

Did ye find bunny? Xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Will he be 4! Hope he has a fantastic day. Glad all is ok with him. 

Yes bunny is home. Thank goodness. Zack was so upset. Rabbit isn't happy about being back In his hutch though. Can't work out how he escaped in the first place though. 

I took your advice and ordered a joovy caboose. So excited for it to arrive now, think Aurora will love it.


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah he will be 4. Eeek 
Growing up. 

Hurray he is home. 
Very lucky ye found him. Xx

Hope u like the joovy.
Hve used mine a bit but not loads 
With si in school I use the out n about for missy when alone or more so the beco carier for shorter things like shops and stuff. 
It's a nice little buggy though as doubles go. 
Xx


----------



## lilesMom

I use it when taking em and my niece swimming 
My niece is 20 months and loves the back seat.


----------



## lilesMom

A 7 month old baby died the other day up the country. 
The dad forgot to drop her off to daycare
And left her in the car for 5 hrs!!!!
It's awful.
I can't stop thinking bout the poor little thing.
She was only few weeks older than em 
Sorry but of a weird post.
But it's really gotten to me

Hope ye r all well xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

It's a fab pushchair. We bought the second seat to fix to the back and so far it's the best double I've used. 

I read about that yesterday. I don't understand how you can forget your child. I always try not to judge other parents but I honestly don't get it. No matter how tired, stressed or busy I am I've never forgotten about my kids.

Hope your ok? xx


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah I might buy second seat too. 
I forgot about that option again 
Thanks 

Yeah I'm fine now. 
Decided I'm not allowed think about it anymore 
Does no good to anyone. 

Oh is away for the weekrmd.
Hands full. 
Should sleep now cos both asleep. 
Before little missy decides to wake again. 

How ye doin xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea good. Bit stressed as Aurora is being a little sod but otherwise good. Back in the tww again. 1dpo. Not feeling it this month after the two chemicals but trying to think positive. On aspirin, progesterone and blood thinners this month so hopefully should help. Fingers crossed. 

Do you have anyone to help you out? You should defo get some sleep. I'm off to bed once I get aurora off to sleep, don't think she's gonna give in soon though. Henry's already down for the night and DH and zack are gaming so just waiting on her. Did Simon have a nice birthday?


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry I read last night but then Minnie mouse woke up so couldn't reply. 

Hope u get lovely sticky bfp this cycle xxx
Hugs hon xxx

Eoin sis hubby and their daughter called yest for a bit. 
My sis and niece called today 
Was nice to hve company 
Simons epilepsy at him all day today. 
Probably mix of humidity and the medicine isn't working.
Gggrrr. 

How ye all xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

How's simon feeling today? Better I hope. 

I hope so too. The tww is a killer, hope I won't not have to do another one after this. 

Hope everyone else is ok?


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah better but had a cluster of seizures after his nap 
Waiting on seizure nurse to get back to me.

Fingers crossed it's your last tww xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Fingers crossed this is the last tww for you, Maryanne. 

Feeling a bit disappointed today. We've been talking about when we would like to maybe start ttc#2. Originally we had discussed when we'd like to begin trying , I'm happy for any time from September/October but DH said he was swaying more to the new year. That's fine, a couple of months wouldn't kill me. Then today he said that he wants to avoid another winter baby (if we can) which really means waiting until this time next year or so! Ah, so disappointed. In an ideal world I'd love for conn to have a 18 month to 2.5 year age gap with #2 but I think he wants closer to 3 years! :hissy:

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope he's feeling better soon lilesmom. 

Awww lynanne I'm sorry. Hope I didn't upset you by talking about ttc? You never know he may come around by the time Sep/oct comes?


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon.
His consultant fitted him.in for last min app tomorrow cos she is on hols got most of June and wants to see him. 
Hopefully she find something that works for him soon. 

Lynanne hope he changes his mind.
We're they just throwaway comments or def how he feels
Did u say u would prefer sooner?
He might agree if u asked him xx


----------



## lilesMom

I've caught broody again 
Most of me has my hands full.
But niggles going, go for it
Sure what's one more
Hve Um close in age 
It might take 2 yrs again. 

Gggrr.
Still no af so probably pointless internal debate 

Hope u get good news this month maryanne xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks lilesmom. We timed everything perfectly but every time I've caught seems to be the months we don't time it well so I'm not hopeful 

Hope tomorrow's appointment goes well. Have you spoken to your oh about ttc again? Is he changing his mind yet?


----------



## LynAnne

Don't worry, Maryanne, you didn't upset me. You talking of ttc just made me realise that I wanted a rough timeline for us but hey ho, that's still up in the air!

Lilesmom, he knows I want sooner rather than later but then again I wanted to start ttc for #1 in 2013 and it took until 2015 for him to be ready. 

I think he is scared of experiencing a loss again which obviously I am too. His reaction is to put it off whereas I would rather start trying earlier and then if they do happen (I hope not) then we aren't having an even bigger age gap. He did say that if we were to have losses again then his preference of not having a winter baby would be forgotten. That doesn't really help though as I think he would still wait until next may to begin the whole process!


----------



## maryanne1987

That's ok then. If you would rather me not talk about it just say and I won't. Wouldn't want to upset anyone. 

I have a big age gap and the small age gap and by far the small gap is my favourite. We saved so much money, we barely had to buy anything for Henry as we already had it all plus they will be so close in age that they will be able to play together as Henry gets older. As I was already making bottles, changing bottoms and having sleepless nights I haven't found adding another in difficult at all. Maybe just try and get him to see the positives of a close age gap?


----------



## lilesMom

I think I ov yesterday 
Had what felt like my ov pain for the time since em.
I feel sad I'm not ttc.

But still no move with oh
And Simon epilepsy being a button head.
Changing meds again 
I rescue meds for 3 days now
He had 50+ partial fits yest.
Em still young so timing probably not great
But will it ever be good. 

I just hve thus really b urge to get preg despite all th other stuff.

Maryanne u fed aurora while preg didn't u?
Don't want to mess that up for em too.

I'm confused 
I know u should wait a year rationally 
But my heart and probably hormones don't want to!!!

Sorry had to blurt it out somewhere


----------



## lilesMom

I weirdly don't really want preg and birth.
It's the kid I want.
But know that's how I get another beautiful kiddo.
I feel like I'm running out of time if I hve mmc again


----------



## maryanne1987

I totally agree that's there's never a perfect time. And even if things are tough then you just adapt. A

Yea I fed Aurora till she self weaned. Think I was about 7 months pregnant when she stopped wanting to feed. But then I pumped till Henry came to keep my milk supply, but all the upset of him being ill dried it up almost overnight. But yea it's totally possible to feed while pregnant. 

I can understand what you mean, my whole body is screaming at me that I want to be pregnant again and I'm not sure why. I mean I have three kids, Two who are young but all of a sudden I'm the broodiest I've ever been. Maybe it's the chemicals, maybe it's the low egg supply but I just want to be pregnant again. Hoping we have managed it this month. 

Have you tried sitting your OH down for a serious talk and explaining how you feel?


----------



## lilesMom

That's kind of how I think.
You could wait for the do called right time and be thrown a different curve ball.
Yeah. I've got the antsy I want to preg now feeling 
It would be tough for first few months
But it always is.
I texted him cos he doesn't do well with talking.
He feels nagged and on the spot.
So texting works for us.
I got a maybe.
It's better than no. 
Was a def no before now. 
Edging closer to yes. 

Not sure how we will dtd with em 
But I'm sure we manage if it turns to yes. 
Which I'm more hopeful it will now.


----------



## lilesMom

Really hope thinners do their job 
And help u hve sticky bean xxx
Hope it's thus month for u hon 
U more than deserve it xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Lynanne any luck in your house with oh?

Lucasmum how ye doing xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Woohoo!! A maybe is better than no. Your getting there. Be nice to have a ttc buddy. You just gotta get creative when there's young baby's involved lol. How me and DH manage I don't know. 

Thanks Hun. This month would mean baby would be due around Valentine's Day which I'd love. If it's next cycle it would mean baby would arrive around my birthday so either would be nice. Hoping for this month or next.


----------



## lilesMom

Aw both be lovely hon xxx
Fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Lilesmom, a maybe is definitely better than a outright no. I've got my fingers crossed for you that he comes around.

Maryanne, a wee valentines baby would be lovely. I really hope that this is your month. 

Nothing concrete from DH yet. To be honest I don't expect anything until he actually decides he wants to ttc. He isn't much of a planner which drives me crazy as I like to have a plan. I do know that he'd like to try sometime next year which is better than when I wanted to ttc #1. He literally just changed his mind one day with that one. I know it's on the cards for next year, probably in the first 6 months or so, because it's FIL's 60th next august and he wants to take the whole family abroad but we have said we aren't committing to it as I could be pregnant.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies! 

That sounds really positive lynanne, at least you kind of have an idea now. I'm the exact same as you, I like a plan too. DH is quite similar to me thank goodness although he's probably a little less flexible than I am. As he's ex forces planning and routine is really important to him.


----------



## lilesMom

I'm the same in that i like a rough plan. 
While knowing it could change, even having a vague plan would do.
But oh isn't a planner either. 
Could just turn around tomorrow and say grand go for it. 
He just said it's cos we hve applied for a grant for extension. 
He thinks we should do the build first. 
But that might not happen for years. 
These things can be really slow.
I hope it happens quickly.but it might not.
So now back to not hopeful again.
If he wants to wait for that. 
I half feel like it's an excuse. 
It's not like I'll be doing the bloody building.

Lynanne hope oh surprises u like he did with conor xxx 

Maryanne hope Ur already nestling sticky bean xxx

I'm not sure what I hope for me.
Cos I'm cranky now. 
Feel like he switched on me,
By dangling a maybe.


----------



## maryanne1987

That wasn't nice to dangle you a maybe. I don't think men understand sometimes. Hope your ok?


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah thanks. 
Just Just bit deflated. 

How r r doing 
Any symptoms 
I always was t worst symptom spotter in tww


----------



## maryanne1987

I'd be the same. Crossing my fingers he changes his mind soon. 

I'm 5dpo, so wasn't expecting any symptoms yet but had some really bad cramping all afternoon. Unusual for me in the tww but cause it's so early I'm not sure that it means anything.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope it means something for u hon xxx
Keeping my fingers and toes crossed xxx.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks lilesmom. Hope your feeling ok now x


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon. Xxx
Emily having growth spurt or teeth 
Feeding mad again. 
Then Simon got up at 4.30. Gggrr
He is back in bed but I'm up with em.
Who will only catnap on boob for the day.
Do I really want to add being pregnant too.
Just trying to convince myself I dont
Hee hee
Cos weirdly I still do. 
Boo


----------



## maryanne1987

We had a bad night too. Henry slept through as usual but Aurora was up about 15 times through the night then up for the day at 5. I'm exhausted. 

How's the weaning going?


----------



## lilesMom

Just got 30 min snooze. 
Would hve had more but em coughed 
Which woke si.
Who then woke em. 
Tag team again. Doh.
Hope u get a rest hon xxx
It's sucky getting hardly no sleep.
I left my bank card in the bank. 
I'm not loading them both into and out of car again to go get it.
I've cleared my account till Tues anyway 
Hee hee.
Car loan nearly cleared after 7 months.
One more week and I should hve it gone 
Yey 

It's credit union loan so saves lots of interest to pay early 
Plus I hate loans. 

Em asleep on me now. Simon playing but still bit cranky. 
I'll take him out to swing when she wakes and I'll be forgiven


----------



## lilesMom

I forgot to answer weaning going well
She loves food. 
Eats 3 times a day now 
And nibbles stuff too


----------



## maryanne1987

I know how you feel. We have both small kids in with us and the exact same happens. If I hear Henry cough or sneeze I panic cause I know it will wake rori up. 

That's good, bet your glad to have it gone! 

Awww that's good. Henry has two puréed meals a day and finger foods at lunch but lately he's not fussed on it. Think his teeth coming through means his mouth is sore. Number three almost through now. 

I'm off to the hairdressers this afternoon. So excited. Haven't had my hair done in months. Means an hours brake too which is nice.


----------



## lilesMom

Sometimes when I offer em, she isn't bothered 
So she does skip meals.
I never push. 
She knows well if hungry or not.
Is well able to let me know if I'm slow to offer too. Hee hee

Enjoy the hairdresser xxx
I actually hate going. 
But like coming home wit it done. 
I know most girls do like it 
I'm just weird. 
Hee hee


----------



## lilesMom

Em has no teeth but has bouts of teething every so often. 
Simon didn't get one until 10.5 months old


----------



## maryanne1987

Henry was earlier than my other two with getting teeth. My other two got their first at 7 months. He has his bottom two though and the top ones are so close to breaking through. Be glad when the do as he's a little unsettled with these. Still a good boy though. Hope any future babies we have are like him lol.


----------



## lilesMom

I know I was thinking today if I I ever had another 
I hope it is as good as em.


----------



## lilesMom

I know I sound like a broken record.
But I obsessed with another baby. 
Help.
Is it hormonal? 
Or what why can't I just relax and enjoy my two lovely kids.
Im.acrually getting cross with myself now cos I should be ver grateful for 2 lovely kids


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm exactly the same lilesmom, I have no idea why. It might be a hormone thing as most of us are broody, but don't feel bad. I know how lucky I am that DH was onboard with ttc, but I know I'd be the exact same as you if we couldn't. Doesn't mean your not greatful for the two you have.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon. 
I'm a bit better today. 
Just back from a walk.
I'm going to just keep reminding myself how lucky I am.
Thanks xxx

Fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad your feeling better. Have you explained to your OH how much you want another?


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xx

His gran just died.
And simons had to change epilepsy meds again. 
And is like a little cranky zombie. 
So not the happiest if households at the mo.
Oh has understandably been absent 
So all in all, more isn't on the cards now. 

Or maybe ever.
If my two cuties get older I'm not sure I'll want to give up the bit of freedom that will bring. 
So total u turn again. 

I'm confusing myself here.
Ha ha.

Awful, awful news about london.
Scary stuff. 

What dpo r u now? Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Sounds like you have a lot going on. Hope your happy with what ever you decide. Hugs xx

It's dreadful isn't it. DH is from London, waiting to hear if a few of our friends are ok as we used to live right by London Bridge. It's so scary. I hate the wat the world is at the moment. 

I'm 8dpo today. Hoping we get a sticky this month but not getting my hopes up. Trying not to symptom spot but it's hard not too.


----------



## lilesMom

Thanks hon xxx

It is just beyond belief.
The amount of crazy people in this world. 
Hope your friends r ok xxx
Hugs xx

I could never stop symptom spotting no matter how much I told myself not to. Hope u get your lovely sticky little bean xxx. 
U wait till late to test do u? 
I'd be testing at 8 dpo
Even though I know I never get pos till 12 dpo.
Well once at ten. But only one out of 6. 
Just to wreck my own head 
Hee hee


----------



## maryanne1987

I've already tested this cycle, even though I know there's no way I'm going to get a bfp yet. I never get bfps before AF is due. I'm usually a day or two late before I even get a faint line. I'm just driving myself insane this tww. I just want answer either way now.


----------



## lilesMom

Aw hugs.
I know the feeling.
I know I shouldn't test but just can't stop myself. 
I've even tested twice in same early sat before.
To add to disappointment. Xxx
Keeping fingers crossed for u xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I've done double testing before too. Am my own worst enemy lol. 

Hope everyone is well today :) xx


----------



## LynAnne

I don't think I have to worry about DH making me wait for ages to ttc #2. We came pretty close to being a little less careful at the weekend but managed to talk ourselves out of it. To be honest I don't think either of us are quite there yet but in the next few months I think we might just be on the same page. Plus we were talking about this time next year and he did say there was a chance I could be "quite pregnant". My only hope is he doesnt go back and forth with being ready. I know he's really scared of more losses as am I.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm really pleased for you lynanne! Hopefully next pregnancy will go smoothly for you. Did you ever get a reason for your losses. Lots of studies show that with unexplained miscarriages the risk of experiencing a loss again after a healthy pregnancy is greatly reduced. Only exception is if a medical condition caused the losses.


----------



## LynAnne

We never got a reason for the losses which I guess makes trying again all the more terrifying. That being said, there is some reassurance in knowing that my body can actually do it - and successfully too! My gorgeous little boy is proof of that.


----------



## maryanne1987

Im sure everything will go well when your ready to give Connor a little brother or sister. I know so many ladies from my fertility clinic who had loss after loss but then went on to have multiple babies with no issues at all. Will be routing for you once the time comes.


----------



## lilesMom

That's fab lynanne xxx
U might be bump buds again girls xxx
Xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Mummy paranoia kicking in here and you are my go to girls for all these things. 

When putting Connor to sleep for the night I've found that settling him on his back doesn't always work. He still needs to go down almost asleep otherwise he just rolls over and gets annoyed that we aren't there. Sometimes when we put him down get wake up fully, kicking, rolling, moaning and you have to do the whole settling routine again. However, last night and then again tonight I popped him on his front, nipped to the toilet, put on pjs and went back to check on him. Fast asleep. I didn't leave him sleeping on his front though, I gently rolled him over with minimal fuss. So whilst I didn't actually put him down on his back, he fell into a deeper sleep that way.

Now I know the recommendation is to put baby on their back to sleep until a year old to prevent SIDs so now I'm wondering if what I am doing is safe. I also understand that the likelihood of SIDs is reduced after 6 months. It isn't like I'm leaving him on his tummy all night to sleep, barely even 5 minutes, so is this just as dangerous? I couldn't live with myself if something terrible happened and it could have been because of me.

Mummy paranoia strikes again!


----------



## maryanne1987

I have so many mummy friends who put their babies to sleep on their belly. I have never done it with any of mine but it is pretty common. I think it comes down to you knowing your baby and what's best for them. Do you have a breathing monitor? Most mums I know who's babies tummy sleep use a monitor for that extra reassurance. Henry is a side sleeper, I always put him to sleep on his back but he rolls on to his side straight away. I used to keep waking up and rolling him back but now I just leave him be. 

Have you tried any of the pods? The are amazing for helping settle babies who fuss at bedtime. Aurora was and still is a nightmare but the sleepyhead worked amazingly. Bit pricy but worth every penny, although there are cheaper versions now.


----------



## lilesMom

Em sleeps on tummy. 
But I'm always beside her with my.hand on.her.
It's better for reflux 
Simon used to sleep on tummy
When I was a baby drs said timmy only.
Would go mad if baby on back.
Do says my mom anyway 
The breathing monitors r great.
I used one with si.
Can go off at times for them wriggling off it
And frighten the crappy out of you 
But it here than that they r fab.
Can't use with Emily 
Cos it picks up my breathing. 
She is 'only in cot for some of the night anyway.spends most of it in my arms 

I'm sure he be fine but I second the monitor for peace of mind


----------



## Lucasmum

Hi ladies, I'm awful at getting on this site these days, just had a catch up hope we are all well.

All is ok here I have my start back at work date which I'm looking forward to now I have a plan, it's earlier than I wanted but we need the pennies :wacko:

Lucas is doing good, we have just had our last U11's tournament and the season is done so we move up to 13,s now :happydance:

Edith is a sod still won't roll :dohh: sits up and is back under the health visitor as she won't eat :wacko: she hasn't lost weight but isn't gaining and dropped down the chart not that I'm bothered she isn't exactly wasting away :haha: but I could really do with her eating before the middle of July! 


Edith hates being asleep on her tummy but Lucas would only sleep on his, I thought once they could roll it was supposed to be safer.

Any news on ttc Maryanne? 

I'm still not sure about another baby, I like the idea of it but not the thought of being pregnant, OH is a definite no so. Would have my work cut out convincing him and I'm not sure I can be bothered to argue! I look at friends with 2 kids and they are happy enough but I do think Edith would benefit a play mate, need to make my mind up soon though as I'm not getting any younger :blush:


----------



## maryanne1987

When are you set to go back lucusmum? Hope it goes ok. Will little miss be in Daycare or with family? 

Huge well done to Lucus! Superstar in the making!

TTC is a bit of a mess at the moment. Had a chemical the first month, then assumed I'd had a second chemical as test went negative and was bleeding. Turns out it was a dud test, found out I was still pregnant last week but muscarried the next day. So yea I'm really down about it all. Will be trying again this month so hopefully things will work out for us this time. 

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear about being back under the health visitor. I hope she starts eating for you soon!


----------



## LynAnne

I'miss so sorry to hear that Maryanne. You sound like you are having a really rough time of it just now. I really hope that better times are ahead of you - and soon!

I'm starting to get the feeling that DH will maybe be ready for NTNP in a couple of months. He seems really open to the idea of it before we properly start TTC again by hopefully the end of the year. I think a more relaxed approach might be better for us in the initial stages as I think the worry of more losses might put us off otherwise. Still, I'm not quite ready to try any of that. My minimum age gap is 18 months whig would mean NTNP around September.


----------



## maryanne1987

How exciting lynanne! Wonder if we will be bump buddies again? Think it's gonna take me a while to get a sticky one this time. I hope we do soon as the max age gap I wanted was 18 months as we will be homeschooling and it's easier if they are close in age. Already will be 16 months if we manage it this month. Although in all honestly I'm thinking it will be more like 2 years the way things are going.


----------



## Lucasmum

I go back 24th July so still a while yet, Edith will be at home with her daddy :haha: so long as the little sod starts eating we should be OK :wacko:

Big hugs Maryanne :hugs:

Lucas is baking like crazy this week, he is raising money for Alzheimer's and has a huge cake sale tomorrow evening, so far he has raised about £430 and we hope to get at least another £20-£30 tomorrow this kid never ceases to amaze me so incredibly proud of him :cloud9:


----------



## maryanne1987

Is she just not interested yet? Hope she starts eating soon. 

Thanks. I'm ok, honestly. I had a feeling things would be difficult this time. 

That's so amazing! You must be so proud! Well done Lucus!


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs maryanne. 
Ttc sucks at times xxx
Hope nothing but good from here on for u xx hugs 

Lynanne that's fab.
Hope all goes great for u xx

Lucas mom well done lucas.
That's fab xx
Hope little missy starts eating for ye xxx

Kiddos good here.
Em flying it
Simon heaps better. 
In great form agsin.
But still daily seizures. 
But I'd soo much happier 
So I'll be happy too 

Not ttc. 
Gone off it bug time.
Had tough few weeks with si and epilepsy. 
Little miss teething and bad separation anxiety 
Do its put me off

Extension looking likely for house within the next year 
Do maybe might ttc in 2 yrs ish.
But may also be done and dusted.
We see in awhile how we feel. 
Increasingly leaning to done
As oh is doing less and less childcare 

Hope all well for ye all xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I hope Simon is ok. Poor little man. Must be so hard on you too, Hope your ok too xx


----------



## lilesMom

We r good thanks. 
Little man so happy t be better
He is going around kissing everyone and eveything
Poor little pet
Med raise again yest so probably sleepy for few days. 
Keeping fingers crossed these meds work for him 
But all in all much improved 

He has swimming and mobile farm at his school today. 
Do should come home in great form.

I'm in the car with a cup of tea
Little missy conked doors ipen.
Lovely sun and breeze. 
Happy out.
Hve cooking to do but feck it.
Ha ha 
Nothing wrong with sand which


----------



## maryanne1987

Thought I'd see how you all are? Good I hope?


----------



## lilesMom

Good here thanks. 
Em after huge growth spurt again. 
She is a giant 
Hee hee.

Simon had a tough patch but not too bad again 
Same old story.
Epilepsy and meds 
Ggrr

No news but there not a bad thing 

How ye xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea im good. In the 2ww again, few days till we know if we have another sprog on the way. 

Henry is so big now, says mama which I'm so pleased about, oh and bum which I may not so pleased about lol. He eats non stop and still sleeps all night. Just cut his 6th tooth. 

Poor Simon, I hope he's ok.


----------



## LynAnne

We are good. Connor is crawling now so he's completely into everything and making me exhausted chasing after him. It's so cute though. Got him on 3 meals and 4 bottles a day now which is good. We have been doing a bit of a combination of baby led and spoonfeeding and it's working well. He's actually eating a fair bit now but still totally loves his milk. Oh and he officially has his first tooth too!

Today is a year since we found out we were having a little man (and 6 years Since we got engaged- married for 3 in august) so it feels like we should be doing something special today but we're not. Maybe it's an every three years thing?


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww that's fantastic lynanne. We mix babyled and spoon too. Henry's also started sitting up unaided, only for a few seconds though but it's a start. It's such a relief. He also is pulling his knees right up under so he should be crawling soon. 

Happy anniversary!


Bfp for us today. Fx it's a sticky one this time.


----------



## LynAnne

Keeping all my crossables crossed for you, Maryanne. Stick stick stick! Good for Henry! Glad to hear he's managing to make progress on the sitting and crawling front. Very exciting.


----------



## lilesMom

Fab news hon. 
Fingers and toes crossed for sticky for u xxx
Great news xxx
Congrats xx

No teeth for em yet but I'm happy enough cos of bf. Hee hee.
Simes was 10.5 months for first. 

Em eating lots too. 
But has days she eats tons and days she is more interested in boobs 

Crawling backwards. Army crawl. 
Can sit and get up from lying down to sit too 
She is flying it. 

Glad your little r too xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks. I'm so so nervous. I'm literally dreading going to the toilet in case there's blood. 


How are you both doing with ttc now? Any thoughts when? 

Hope your both having a nice day, it's so lovely here. What suncream so you use on your little ones?


----------



## LynAnne

DH is no closer to deciding when to TTC. I know at the very least it'll be next year but I'd love for him to give me some sort of starting date. Not gonna happen. I think I'm ready from September/October time though. 

We have proper cream suncream from Australia that my sister brought us back (don't remember the name) that we put on first but we top it up with the kids garner one that is spf 50. We are barely seeing any sunshine in Scotland though!


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs hon. 
I remember that feeling of dread checking every time.
Doesn't help that with bfp I used to feel damp all the time.
Hugs xxx
Fingers crossed all goes brilliant this time xxx

Ttc has become horrible to me.
I've done a huge u turn. 
Simons had a tough few weeks.
Em wakes lots still.
Turned me right off
I knew the older em got the less I would want to.
Going to wait until em in preschool..
And then maybe we will.
But increasingly thinking I may be done. 
I don't feel sad saying that anymore though. 

Won't say never 
But it might be never. 

We use any good brand factor 50.
But our sun has vamoosed


----------



## maryanne1987

Henry's skin is resting so badly to every suncream we try. It's so frustrating. Hoping he grows out of this eczema like his sister. 

Saw on Facebook that Connor got his first tooth, that's awesome! Bet your proud.


----------



## maryanne1987

Awww lilesmom, at least you have wonderful children. They really are gorgeous!

That's exactly why I keep thinking it's blood. I'm so anxious, I should be happy but I'm too scared to be happy at the moment.


----------



## lilesMom

Can u get sunscreen for eczema sufferers.
Poor little dude. 
Xxx

Yeah I'm happy with my two little beauties. 
And if I get broody again. 
I can always change my mind. 
Hee hee. 

Will u hve early scans hon xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Congrats o tooth.
The look soo cute eh they only have one or two.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm meant to because I had a molar pregnancy but if I get to that point I'm thinking of refusing them till 8 weeks. They caused me so much worry in my last two pregnancies as they couldn't find a heartbeat in either baby at 6 weeks. Meant two weeks of worry that I don't want.


----------



## lilesMom

Here they won't do them before 8 weeks anymore. 
It's a long wa but better to hve clearer pic and an answer u can trust xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

They won't do them here before 8 weeks unless you have had a previous eptopic or molar. I'm not sure weather they will let me turn it down but if I make it that far I'm going to ask.


----------



## LynAnne

Yup, first tooth here! It's great until his little razor tooth clamps down on my finger! :haha: can't wait until it's through good and proper and he gives us a wee toothie smile.

I have to have a scan as close to 6 weeks as they will allow me to make sure I dont have another ectopic. I was 8 weeks when they found it and I had to have surgery to remove my left tube. Don't want to lose my right too! I totally get that anxiety though. Even with the scans every 10 days to 2 weeks when everything was going well with Connor did nothing to settle the anxiety. I really hope this is it for you.


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm ok with not being scanned early, cause i know if I were to have another molar they could tell by bloods alone. In my molar pregnancy my bloods were more than tripling every 24 hours. I just don't think a scan is needed. My 6 week scans with Henry and Aurora they told me I would probably miscarry as there was no heartbeat yet two weeks later they were fine. Was so stressful and upsetting. DH is worried about me saying no as another molar would mean more chemo but we will see what the doctors say. Gotta get that far first. Obviously I understand why if you had an eptopic you need to check scan early though. 

Don't I know it. The biting is the worst. Henry has 6 and his little bites hurt so much. He finds it funny when he bites me though, little sod.


----------



## lilesMom

I totally get the not wanting early scan too early xxx
If they def can tell with bloods then I'd wait. 
If chance bloods wouldn't catch it.
I'd get scan xxx Hugs xcx

Def better for u to hve it lynanne xx hugs xxx

I'm glad em has no teeth yet so. 
Don't want that on my poor tatas


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm still pregnant!!! I'm so happy. Looks like Henry might be getting his little brother or sister after all. Had my first blood draw today at the fertility clinic, things are starting to feel real now.


----------



## LynAnne

Oh I really hope so Maryanne. Thats wonderful news. Make sure to keep us all updated.


----------



## lilesMom

Fab news hon xxxx
Hope bloods come back with fab number xxx


----------



## lilesMom

You will make me broody again with your lovely bump. Hee hee xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies. I really hope this will be another rainbow for us. 

Hope all is well with everyone today?


----------



## LynAnne

I know that I really want a second baby sometime in the next year to 18 months but I can't imagine loving anyone as much as Connor. Sometimes I wonder why I would ever want to have another and lose some one on one time with Connor. It's silly though cos I KNOW I want him to have a brother or sister and I want a 2nd baby!

Hope this is another rainbow. You deserve it.


----------



## maryanne1987

It's really normal to feel like that lynanne. After having zack for 9 years to ourselves I was so worried weather I could ever love another child as much as him. Of course I adore that little lady now. And I love watching zack being such a good big brother. Even though there's a big age gap they are so close.


----------



## lilesMom

Fingers and toes crossed for u maryanne xxx
When u get results back? Xx 
Are they doing a second or just once a week or so? Xxx

I agree that's totally normal 
I thought that before Emily too.
Sounds corny but your heart just gets bigger. 
Plenty of love for all your kids
No matter how many xxx
Dividing time usually works well here 
But I do hve moments where both want me 
And I feel a bit crappy priotising 
But has to be done
And they forget it the second u sort out whatever it is they want.
I must say though there is no me time.
But now I don't want it really. 
I count when em asleep in my arms as me time now. Hee hee.

Some of that is breast feeding fault though.
I could leave for an hour r so if em didn't love boobs so much.
But I'm happy for now.
The days I get peed off I remind myself 
I'll miss them bring babies in a few more years


----------



## maryanne1987

Don't get me started on the results. I rang today for them and the nurse said congratulations your pregnant. I said I know, that's why I was in for a blood test to check levels and turns out they ordered the wrong test and did qualitive rather than quantitive. I'm not happy. Have to wait another two days now for next blood test. Which sucks because I'm becoming totally obsessed with testing. Trying to relax but it's not working.


----------



## lilesMom

Gggrrr. That happened me before too. Bad enough u hve to wait for results besides adding time. Xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

It's ok, I'm trying not to let it bring me down. I'm still pregnant so I'm happy. 

How's everything with you?


----------



## lilesMom

Sometimes number makes u focus too much on the numbers. 
Glad things r going well. 
With your thinners working hoping this is rainbow for u.
Looking great so far. Xx
You seem more upbeat too. 
Trust your gut feeling. 
Hope it's a keeper xxx

Things r good. 
Had neuro yest.
Reducing medicine that turned poor Simon into a zombie. 
To probably come off it.
But covering with frisium while reducing. 
First morn in as long as I can remember no seizure this morn. 
Huge bonus, I'll take it. 
Hee hee.
He is so happy too
It was making him soo nauseous 
Full Brekkie this morn and off happy to playschool 
Fingers and toes crossed we hit on right combo now soon. 
He could do with a good spell


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea I feel more upbeat about things this time. Hoping this will be our rainbow and that we can bring little India Grace or Arthur James into the world. 

I'm so pleased that he's had a good morning. Hope there's many more of them for you.


----------



## lilesMom

Fab xxx
Lovely names too xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Gorgeous names! Really hope this is it.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies. 

Hope all is ok with you both and babies are doing ok?


----------



## lilesMom

Love your profile pic. Xx

Lots seizures again this morn. 
Paying for the good day.


----------



## maryanne1987

Oh no :( poor little man. Hope you and him are both ok?


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah fine hon thanks 
Both used to it. Xxx How u doin 

Had my niece hen party today.
I went for few hours 
Thru had party in my sis house first 
So I made that. 
But then had to go home to my boobie baby.
Would love to hve gone on the bus with them 
I'd say they will hve a brill night.


----------



## maryanne1987

It's a shame you couldn't go. But glad little miss is glad to have you back. Does she take a bottle at all or still just boob?

Yea I'm good, still pregnant. One week since we found out. Had a few wobbles with anxiety the last few days but feeling much better today :) 

Henry's suddenly refusing food. Won't eat anything. Just milk. It's so frustrating. He spits out everything I give him and throws the finger food on the floor. Hope he stops it soon.


----------



## lilesMom

She won't take a bottle the scamp 
She is getting the hang of the cup a little now
So soon I could do other me stuff. 
I would hve gone if she would take the bottle.
I'm glad today. 
I had fun, got a few hours with them 
And no hangover. 
Hee hee.


Hugs for the wobbles xxx
We all get those xxx
Hope Ur out the other side of them xx

Is Henry teething?
That sounds like sore gums xx
Hope it passes soon xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm not sure, he's cutting 5&6 but he not grumpy with it at all and has never gone off his food before with teething. Hoping he will get back to it soon. No food means he wants like a hundred bottles a day lol


----------



## lilesMom

Is it really hot there?
Hope he is better soon hon xx
Still no teeth here. 
Even stopped signs of teething recently again


----------



## maryanne1987

Not really no, although he has been eating a bit of finger food this weekend. It's a start. 

No teeth means no biting though so guess that's a good thing. Aurora used to bite me all the time when she was feeding. She's always been a handful lol. 

How's Simon?


----------



## lilesMom

Yeah I'm happy with late teeth for that reason. Hee hee
Simon is good. 
Coming off the yucky med do extra small seizures, but not affecting him hugely yet thank God.eating away mad again thank god.

How ye all xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad he still improved lilesmom. 

Yea good thanks. Chugging along nicely. 2 weeks till my first scan. Feeling nervous but excited.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope it flys in for u hon xxx
Two weeks isn't that long
Though sometimes it can feel like forever xxx

Raining mad here today 
Yuck


----------



## maryanne1987

It's dragging. It's hard to wait knowing I could have a scan at 6 weeks if I wanted but I know it's best for me to wait and then there will be no bring stuck in limbo. I will be 7.5 weeks at the scan so we should get a good heartbeat by then. 

Raining here too :( I'm actually missing the sun. It's cold here too. Not at all summer like. Most likely means a day in the house and hate being stuck inside. 

Henry's still not sitting up. More appointments next week. I'm so worried.


----------



## lilesMom

I'm a dummy. I thought it would be 6 week scan. I hve no concept of time xx
That's fab. 
7.5 weeks is a great time for scan xxx

Hope Henry is ok hon xx
Hopefully he is just building up strength and he will sit soon xxx
Can he sit a little? With support? 
If he can then he will be building up the muscles all the time. Si even if there is a weakness he is working on it. 
Hugs xxx
I know the worry of bring a little later with stuff xxx

Hve Phn for Emily 
Waste of time but nice to know weight and height by so called professional 
Hee hee


----------



## lilesMom

It's cold enough here too
Swings between humid and cold
No sun 
Boo


----------



## maryanne1987

Yea he can sit with support and even for a few seconds unaided but then he collapses. It's just not improving. Spinal specialist is seeing him at 10 months if he's still not sitting. I'm just getting worried what's wrong now. 

Must get Henry weighed soon. No idea what he weighs. He's massive and in 12-18 month clothes but he's quite slender.


----------



## lilesMom

He wouldn't be considered late until after 9 months. 
Hope his muscles improve soon 
Hugs hon xxx
That's great he can sit a little. 
Xxx

Emily is in 12-18 month stuff too.
She is tall.
Has a little podge belly and huge thighs but not chubby all over.
Just a big baby she keeps getting mistaken for a boy 
Think it's cos she is big and sturdy with little fair hair. 
They don't look at her lovely long lashes and usually pink clothes. 
Ha ha


----------



## maryanne1987

Over here if he's not doing it by 8 months it's late so he's officially late now. Makes me a little sad and there's still the worry about spinal damage from the lumbar puncture but hoping he will just catch up in his own time. 

I think she looks very girly? People always used to call Aurora a boy and they call Henry a girl, I swear they just do it to wind you up :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

I remember with simon I was told after 9 months. Xx
Hopefully no permanent damage 
Just a little delay 
Hugs xxx

I think she looks pretty and girlie too
People r idiots 
Aurora and Henry look their own gender too. 
I never saw aurora baby pics but she is very girlie now and Henry is a pure cute little boy. 
If I was unsure if not comment or make a gender neutral comment. 
Idiots. 
Hee hee


----------



## Lucasmum

Good evening ladies thought I should check in, I'm just so busy at the moment and start back to work in less than two weeks :wacko:

I can't believe I've been away so long you are pregnant :happydance: congrats Hun will be thinking of you fingers crossed it all goes well

I hope every one else is good, no more surprises I should know about :haha:

Edith is doing good, no teeth, no movement but is eating so that's something :haha: we've got a decent eating routine and she takes a bottle well which is good as she will only be able to feed evenings soon

Lucas isn't doing quite so good, we found out a just over a week ago he is being bullied rather badly at hockey, it came to a head when they kid in question tried to strangle him :growlmad: though from what I hear he didn't actually strangle him just used Lucas' neck to then throw him to the ground, there were reliable adult witness' and it's all being investigated with the hockey clubs child protection officers, but he will be grand he will come out fighting and be much stronger for it :hugs:

Had some beautiful weather but my ginger lady is burning through her factor 50 despite it being layered on thickly and regularly, I'm thinking I may have to use complete sun block, the thought of touch that is horrible for me though, I'm not good with sun cream don't use it myself so that's a daddy job :haha:

Two friends have had babies in the last three weeks, pretty sure Edith was never that teeny but it makes me want another one again OH is still a big fat no :growlmad:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks lucusmum! Are you sure your oh won't budge, I miss being pregnant with you ladies. 

Glad little Edith is doing well but I'm so sorry to hear about Lucus. Hope he's ok? I despise bullies.


----------



## lilesMom

That's awful.
Hope Lucas is ok xxx
I was bullied in school 
Not physically though 
It was horrible at the time.
But I got much nicer more reliable friends out of it. ( was so called friend leading the bullies. )
Kids suck at times 
Hugs xxx

No surprises here.
Felt broody last night again. 
Go ogling third child etc.....
Then em woke a billion times last night
Simon up at 6 so all up at 6. Then crying for school cos had to wait too long for bus.
I'm "cured" again. 
I'm def not ready for num 3. 
Might never be. 
But can't quite close that door yet in my head. 

Two weeks left to work. 
R u alright about going back xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Thank you ladies Lucas will be good once it's all dealt with and we can put it behind us, unfortunately the culprit hasn't been as he is I hold but we think will be back weds so he will be a bag of nerves but he is assured it can then be dealt with :kiss:

No budging him I'm afraid, but accidents happen and he isn't the careful type :haha:

This time next week I'll be tucked up probably unable to sleep waiting till it's morning and I start back at work :wacko:


----------



## maryanne1987

Lucasmum said:


> Thank you ladies Lucas will be good once it's all dealt with and we can put it behind us, unfortunately the culprit hasn't been as he is I hold but we think will be back weds so he will be a bag of nerves but he is assured it can then be dealt with :kiss:
> 
> No budging him I'm afraid, but accidents happen and he isn't the careful type :haha:
> 
> This time next week I'll be tucked up probably unable to sleep waiting till it's morning and I start back at work :wacko:

I hope they do sort it. Hope Lucus is ok now. 

Here's hoping for a surprise bundle :rofl: 


What day do you go back? I'm sure it will go fine. You might even enjoy the break. Will cross my fingers that it goes smoothly for you.


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry I read and ran. 
Kiddies r demanding at the mo.
Em teething but no teeth still 
Simon off form cos of epilepsy. 
Em settled za little today so hopefully that patch over.
Simon gone off to school.
He is loving school at the mo.
July is an extra 
So it's more like holiday camp then school. 
Swimming 3 times a week 
Ponies 1 day.
Always something on the other days too.
Happy little boy great distraction for him while coming off the zombie medicine 

Hope all well xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hey how ye doing xx


----------



## maryanne1987

Good thank you. First scan tomorrow for us. Feeling nervous and excited. Henry is eating well again and making small steps in sitting up and aurora, well she's still a menace lol. 

How's things with you?


----------



## Lucasmum

Good luck for the scan tomorrow what time is it? Will be thinking of you :kiss:


----------



## LynAnne

Good luck for the scan. Thinking of you.


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> Good thank you. First scan tomorrow for us. Feeling nervous and excited. Henry is eating well again and making small steps in sitting up and aurora, well she's still a menace lol.
> 
> How's things with you?

hope all is well for ye tomorrow xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

All went ok. Sad but happy at the same time. It's twins but one is measuring too far behind and will most likely pass away. Kind of bitter sweet as I'm so happy I have a healthy baby but also so sad one won't make it. 

Also been forced to announce early as sil decided to announce it for us on Facebook. I'm beyond annoyed.


----------



## LynAnne

That's so bittersweet. I'm so happy to hear one of them is doing great but equally sad to hear it isn't such good news for the other. My younger sisters who are twins were meant to be triplets but one didn't make it in the very early stages. I didn't understand it at the time but I imagine that the happiness must have been tinged with sadness for my parents.

So annoying about sil blabbing. I'd be beyond angry.


----------



## maryanne1987

It's hard. The same happened with Aurora. I had a strong feeling what was going on. But I have to be thankful for a healthy baby. 

I can't explain how annoyed I am with her. I didn't even know till people started messaging congratulating me. I don't know why she would do it.


----------



## LynAnne

Well I'm sending lots of hugs your way but I'm also jumping for joy at your good news. You deserve it.

It is beyond me why anyone would think it was appropriate to announce somebody else's pregnancy. It's so rude and thoughtless.


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks so much lynanne. 

The way I feel now I'm never speaking to her again. She did it with Aurora too. I can't forgive it again. Didn't want to be announcing at 6 weeks :(


----------



## lilesMom

Hugs hon. Xxx
I'd be livid too xxx

Congrats and hug too xx
Sorry, to hear but really glad one baby is doing well. 
Sorry I can't write that in a way that doesn't sound heartless. 
U must be conflicted too.
Hugs hon xxx
Is it just wait and see?
When is your be scan? 
Xxx

Hi lynanne xxx


----------



## maryanne1987

I have a rescan in two weeks. Consultant said there's only a 0.3 chance baby will catch up. Feel pretty rubbish about it all. Hoping baby does catch up. I'm not spotting though which apparently is a good sign. 

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## LynAnne

I'll keep my fingers crossed that baby does catch up. I know it sucks and must hurt so much but try to focus on the baby that's doing well and the fact that there is the small chance the other could catch up. (Hope that reads in the kind way that i mean it) Here for you no matter what if you need to chat.


----------



## LynAnne

Hey lilesmom, how are you, Em and Simon doing?


----------



## Lucasmum

Happy and sad for you all at the same time, sorry that sil forced you into announcing love your Facebook announcement though :kiss:


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks ladies.

Hope all the babies are doing well? They are growing up so fast!


----------



## lilesMom

maryanne1987 said:


> I have a rescan in two weeks. Consultant said there's only a 0.3 chance baby will catch up. Feel pretty rubbish about it all. Hoping baby does catch up. I'm not spotting though which apparently is a good sign.
> 
> Hope everyone else is ok xx

I'll keep fingers crossed for bub xxx
Is baby far behind?
I hve read of twins where one of behind all preg preg still fine. Xx
Hoping something similar or catch u for u.
Hugs xxx


----------



## lilesMom

LynAnne said:


> Hey lilesmom, how are you, Em and Simon doing?

We are good hon. Thank s x x 
Em flying it 
Simon in pretty good patch 
Im grand.
How ye do in 
U hve nice bday?


----------



## Lucasmum

So I survived my first week back at work and so did Edith :flower:

She won't take her bottles though? I personally think she is just being a cow as it's never bothered her before having them, I think she is thinking if I refuse the boob lady will come :haha: she's started to have a midnight or 0300 feed but I'm not bothered by that as I dose through it :blush:

We got our first toothy come through this week eventually :flower:

Still no movement :dohh:

How's everyone doing


----------



## maryanne1987

Glad it went well lucusmum. I wouldn't worry, she would take it if she was hungry. I saw her tooth, so cute. I think she looks like you.

All is good here. Almost 8 weeks now, it's flying by. Henry still not sitting. No crawling, no pulling up. Makes me sad for him but he's a happy little soul so hopefully he will catch up soon. If he's not sitting by next month he has to see a specialist in Bristol. Hope it doesn't come to that.


----------



## lilesMom

Em still drinks as much at night as she does by day. The scamp. 
Has Edith taken off with food. 
Could be that replacing milk too.
I think em isn't hungry enough for milk 
Cos of food by day.
Then makes up for it at night. 

8 weeks Woohoo 
That's fab xxx


----------



## lilesMom

Hope Henry sits soon hon..
I know the worry of not reaching milestones 
Hope he sits soon and doesn't hve to keep that appointment. 
If he needs a little help, hopefully they can get him on track easily. 
Hugs xxx

Glad work was OK Lucasmum xxxx


----------



## LynAnne

Saw DH's best friend's baby today (she's 3 weeks old tomorrow) and man has it made me broody. Think it has had the opposite effect on DH with all the talk of sleepless nights! Asked him how he'd feel about a newborn this time next year and he looked terrified. Bang goes the idea of TTC at the end of the year then, I guess :haha:


----------



## maryanne1987

I went through it all with zack so it kinda sucks to go through it again but I'm trying to not let it get to me. He's happy and loved which is the main thing. 

Glad Emily is doing well. How's Simon? 

Give a day or so to get over it lynanne and I'm sure he will get back on track. I think a lot of men get like that.


----------



## LynAnne

Possibly. It's not like it's set in stone anyway, DH is pretty fluid with the idea of TTC although I think the farther away the better for him. Sigh. I've been trying to work out when is the best time for us to ttc with some of the bigger events of the next two years in mind. 

Next year is FIL's 60th in august and he wants to take the whole family somewhere in Europe. In July 2019 it's my *gulp* 30th and my parents 40th anniversary so the idea is the whole family will go to Estonia, one of my favourite places in the whole world and where my maternal grandmother is from. I don't really want to travel while pregnant. With my previous pregnancy record I don't want to fly while pregnant, especially during first trimester although my pelvic pain wouldn't make travelling much fun later in a successful pregnancy. Plus i wouldnt want to travel with a baby before they were fully vaccinated. Essentially it makes ttc impossible if we want to do both. No real point to me saying any of this. I just wanted to write it somewhere and figured you ladies would at least listen.


----------



## maryanne1987

It's good to get it out sometimes. I'm sure there will be a way around it. Even if it means being a little uncomfortable while travelling. I do think though there's never a perfect time. Realistically timing wise this isn't great for us. Will mean having our second wediing with a really young baby in tow, ttc and getting a sticky took us a lot longer than I expected but it's ok. We will work it all out. I hope you find a solution that works for you soon.


----------



## Lucasmum

How are we all

Henry always looks so happy, does his sitting problems stem from the strep b infection? My friends boy who is six months older than Lucas wasn't sitting when Lucas was walking, he's perfectly fine was just lazy :flower:


----------



## maryanne1987

There's a few possibilities. One he's just delayed and will do it eventually, two it's developmental delay caused by either a disability or damage to the brain possibly caused by how ill he was after birth or three it's that the lumbar puncture caused damage. I honestly don't think it's two as Zack had severe developmental delay but he was delayed in everything, Henry is on track with most other things. So I'm guessing one or three. I'm hoping he catches up soon, it's so worrying. Henry's a big boy so hoping he's just fat and lazy :rofl:


----------



## lilesMom

Keeping fingers crossed for lazy.
Hee hee xxx

Hi all xxx


----------



## LynAnne

Am I right in saying you have another scan tomorrow, Maryanne? Good luck!


----------



## maryanne1987

Thank you lynanne. Yea it's tomorrow at 10am. Hoping for a miracle but prepared for bad news. Hoping twin 2 has somehow managed to catch up, grasping at straws and I know it's unlikely but there's still a tiny chance. Hopefully twin one will have carried on growing and be ok too.


----------



## LynAnne

Keeping absolutely everything crossed for you. Looking forward to the update.


----------



## lilesMom

Hope all well for u tomorrow hon xxx

Hi all xx

Been quieter cos Simon has me demented all week. 
New med again. 
Never easy till he adjusts. 
Bit better today so hope worst over. 
Xxx 
Love to all xx 
Em flying it as per usual.
Thank God


----------



## maryanne1987

Hope he's ok lilesmom? Must be so tough for you. Glad Emily is doing well xx

Will let you know how it goes tomorrow. I'm so nervous I don't think I'm going to be able to sleep tonight.


----------



## maryanne1987

Managed to get seen a little early. Just one baby &#55357;&#56866; twin 2 has only grown by 2 days since last scan and there is no heartbeat. They said should reasorb within the next few weeks. I still have one very healthy little one though measuring 2 days ahead at 8w5d


----------



## LynAnne

Sorry to hear about twin 2 but hurray for baby doing so well! When will your next scan be?


----------



## maryanne1987

Thanks lynanne. Next scan in two weeks again and every two weeks after that right up to birth now. They give me a quick scan every consultant appointment . Occasionally may have to wait 3 between appointments my consultant is busy but it only happened once last pregnancy. 

Hope all is good with you?


----------



## lilesMom

Sorry to hear your sad news hon xxx
But delighted twin 1 is ahead xx
Hugs and congrats xxx


----------



## LynAnne

That's a lot of scans! At least you'll get to see little baby grow. 
We are all doing great. I'm getting broodier by the day but Connor being into absolutely everything keeps me waiting a bit longer, DH even more so!


----------



## lilesMom

My broody temporarily been squashed 
No doubt it will be back.


----------



## LynAnne

It definitely comes and goes for me, lilesmom. Sometimes (most of the time) I wonder why I'd ever be crazy enough to want a second when connor keeps me so busy and stressed! But then I know of lots of babies being born at the minute so the broody creeps back in.


----------



## lilesMom

So I'm not weird. Hee hee
Lots of the time I think I'm done but get really strong patched of wanting one more xx


----------



## Lucasmum

Here's hoping it's fat and lazy for Henry :cloud9:

Glad the scan went well 

Broody comes and goes here as well, I just don't know OH is well against another so it would need to be an accident :haha: just as well the two we have are accidents :blush:

Still no movement from my lazy girls just sits and demands, she shakes her fists at Lucas whilst babbling extremely angry at him until he does what she wants :dohh:


----------



## lilesMom

Emily bum shuffles a tiny bit.
Can backwards army crawl but refusing to now
Too undignified. Ha ha.
Reflux makes her hate it.
Am thinking she might skip crawling altogether. 
Not sure. 
She does this thing where she gets in her hands and one knee but tucks the left leg and rocks. 
Also when standing 
She stand on tops of toes.
Not sure if just cos early in or if it's something I should watch. 
Prob just paranoid after si


----------

